# 2012 Summer Olympics / Games of the XXX Olympiad bids



## uno

Vote for Olympics 2012


----------



## Guest

Madrid or Paris...


1.Madrid
2.Paris
3.London
4.Moscow
5New York


----------



## Guest

I voted London.

I'd put Madrid in a very close, second position.


In fact this is how i'd rank them overall.

1. London
2. Madrid
3. Paris
4. Moscow
5. New York


----------



## Sparks

1. London
2. Paris
3. Madrid
4. Moscow
5. New York


----------



## Aquarius

1.- Madrid
2.- Paris
3.- New York
4.- London
5.- Moscow


----------



## coth

CNN poll - 9 cities. Posted on 16.01.2004

Havana 4% 6986 votes 
Istanbul 36% 69423 votes 
Leipzig 1% 1625 votes 
London 5% 9798 votes 
Madrid 1% 1989 votes 
Moscow 36% 68925 votes 
New York 7% 14239 votes 
Paris 1% 2786 votes 
Rio de Janeiro 8% 14960 votes 
Total: 190731 votes 


CNN poll - 5 cities. Posted on 18.05.2004
London 25% 16621 votes 
Madrid 10% 6754 votes 
Moscow 13% 8774 votes 
New York 37% 24790 votes 
Paris 14% 9327 votes 
Total: 66266 votes


----------



## coth

My list
1. Moscow
2. Paris
3. London
4. Madrid
5. New York


----------



## therock

1. Moscow
2. Madrid
3. London
4. Paris
5. New York


----------



## pricemazda

1. London
2. Madrid
3. New York
4. Moscow
5. Paris


----------



## Landos

*Athens!*

Frankly, I think they should make Greece the permanent home of the Summer Olympic Games. Then they can rotate the winter games, which cost much less, around the world. Greece is going to show the world what the Olympics is all about and they should reside there after the Beijing games in 2008.

But, from the list I voted for Moscow. After the US pulled that boneheaded boycott of the games in 1980, we owe the Russians. If they can afford it, the games should go there.


----------



## Aquarius

*final Note*


----------



## larved

k.. London


----------



## Guest

Landos said:


> Frankly, I think they should make Greece the permanent home of the Summer Olympic Games. Then they can rotate the winter games, which cost much less, around the world. Greece is going to show the world what the Olympics is all about and they should reside there after the Beijing games in 2008.
> 
> But, from the list I voted for Moscow. After the US pulled that boneheaded boycott of the games in 1980, we owe the Russians. If they can afford it, the games should go there.


The Olympics would then dwindle to nothing, and the exitement of the Games would die down and they would be boring forever. The point of the Olympics would be useless. 

Its a very thick headed statement. What keeps the Games running is the constant change of environment and the new and exiteing spin each host city and their respective nations bring to the Games. This woulden't be the case if each Games were held in Athens.

They would also loose their special vibe about them. It would become a common thing in Athens, and Athens 2004 wouldent be special. 

Athens 2004 has givin Greece it's chance to shine for the first time since 1896, so why not let other cities and countries have the same chance.


----------



## Kampflamm

NY, so that Hamburg can host the games in 2016!


----------



## larved

BTW there are some people who suggested Berlin maybe should do it again   
(now after opening of the renovated stadium)


----------



## Guest

larved said:


> BTW there are some people who suggested Berlin maybe should do it again
> (now after opening of the renovated stadium)


But it´s also interesting to know that only Berliners think Berlin should ask for the olympics


----------



## Kampflamm

Berlin's Olympic stadium stinks. Hamburg would have a brand-spanking new one for half the price of Berlin's roof.


----------



## kostya

Moscow  .


----------



## Guest

Madrid! All the others woul be unspectacular, especially L, P and NYC.


----------



## randy007

Madrid!!!!! I hope!


----------



## Christos7

London.


----------



## Venezuelacom

1 Madrid
2 Moscow
3 London
4 Ny
5 Paris


----------



## Kampflamm

I don't know why people vote for Madrid. If Madrid got the games that would mean that 2 out of the last 3 Olympic Games that were held in Europe, were/will be hosted by Spain. Seems kind of unfair to me.


----------



## pawsum

I voted for none of those citites. All of those cities have already proven to the world that they are world-class, so they need no more recognition. The Olympics should be given to a city that is right on the cusp, like Budapest, Hungary or Porto Alegre, Brasil. These cities are great places, but they just need that injection of fame and recognition that the Olympics would give them to make them truly world-class. Look at Barcelona if you want an example! Of course, I live in Atlanta, which had the chance to be world-class in 1996 when the Olympics came here, but I would say we blew it!


----------



## Landos

> The Olympics would then dwindle to nothing, and the exitement of the Games would die down and they would be boring forever. The point of the Olympics would be useless.


The only one "thick headed" here is you, Noir. The Olympic games existed in Greece for 5 centuries! The modern games are only ONE CENTURY old. If they were held in the home country, maybe all the crap like rampant commercialism, graft and IOC corruption would end and we could focus on international athletics? You could still rotate the winter games if folks like you feel it's essential to showcase various countries.


----------



## coth

Kampflamm said:


> I don't know why people vote for Madrid. If Madrid got the games that would mean that 2 out of the last 3 Olympic Games that were held in Europe, were/will be hosted by Spain. Seems kind of unfair to me.


?
2010, Canada
2008, China
2006, Italy
2004, Greece
2002, USA (so not for New York)
2000, Australia
1998, Japan
1996, USA (so not for New York)
1994, Norway
1992, France (so not for Paris)
1992, Spain (so not for Madrid)
1988, Canada
1988, South Korea
1984, USA (so not for New York)
1984, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Yugoslavia (only one real olynpic games in EE)
1980, Moscow (broken games, because of USA and Co)
1980, USA (in New York state, so twice not for New York)


Fact against London - they have OG twice - in 1908 and in 1948. Like New York state have it twice too in 1932 and in 1980.

Moscow never have real games.

All cities have excellect bids, but to be fair 2012 must be in Moscow.


----------



## Christos7

I don't think they should be in Greece every summer Olympics. While a good thought, overall it wouldn't go. I agree with most of Noir's thoughts.... 


But I do think Greece should host them every so often. At least every 50 years or so.... (like ever 12 Summer Olympics or something).


----------



## Kampflamm

> Like New York state have it twice too in 1932 and in 1980.


C'mon, those were the winter games in upstate New York...that's almost an entirely different country.


----------



## Vlad the Great

Yeah, we don't even like New Yorkers up here!!!


----------



## kota16

London


----------



## Landos

*London has had their chances.*

Twice. Paris has had their chance. I agree with Moscow. Eastern Europe has been ignored for too long. If they can have it in Beijing, they can have it in Moscow.


----------



## Guest

1.Moscow 
2.Madrid
3.London
4.Paris
5.NY

Moscow for me. Eastern Europe must have a chance.


----------



## Chad

Either Rio or NY sounds best to me...


----------



## Venezuelacom

at the firts time i wanted rio to host it°°|


----------



## KWEST

I want Moscow to host it to showcase the new modern Russia and plus moscow-city would be finished by that time


----------



## Mantas

coth said:


> ?
> 2010, Canada
> 2008, China
> 2006, Italy
> 2004, Greece
> 2002, USA (so not for New York)
> 2000, Australia
> 1998, Japan
> 1996, USA (so not for New York)
> 1994, Norway
> 1992, France (so not for Paris)
> 1992, Spain (so not for Madrid)
> 1988, Canada
> 1988, South Korea
> 1984, USA (so not for New York)
> 1984, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Yugoslavia (only one real olynpic games in EE)
> 1980, Moscow (broken games, because of USA and Co)
> 1980, USA (in New York state, so twice not for New York)
> 
> 
> Fact against London - they have OG twice - in 1908 and in 1948. Like New York state have it twice too in 1932 and in 1980.
> 
> Moscow never have real games.
> 
> All cities have excellect bids, but to be fair 2012 must be in Moscow.


It doesn't matter whether they were broken or not. It's a fact that it has happened 24 years ago, so NO for Moscow as much as for New York too 

About that fact against London. Do you understand that would be non-sense not to let cities that once hosted the olympics to host them, say, for a century. In 2012 will be 64 years after the last olympics, so I don't see your "NO" against this city :|

So my vote goes for London


----------



## gun57

obviously Paris if the only city able to host the games

1. Paris
2. London (brits are willing to corrupt voters)

the others cities can't win.
NY after Atlanta 96 : it would be a shame (fed up with america)
Madrid after Barcelona 92 : impossible (too expensive for such a poor country)
Moscow : an other undevelopped country to host the games after Beijing, it's a joke !

Don't be stupid.... Paris capital of the world forever


----------



## Mantas

gun57 said:


> obviously Paris if the only city able to host the games
> 
> 1. Paris
> 2. London (brits are willing to corrupt voters)
> 
> the others cities can't win.
> NY after Atlanta 96 : it would be a shame (fed up with america)
> Madrid after Barcelona 92 : impossible (too expensive for such a poor country)
> Moscow : an other undevelopped country to host the games after Beijing, it's a joke !
> 
> Don't be stupid.... Paris capital of the world forever


Hahaha, captial of the world :lol: Maybe it's a great city, but not the capital, at least officially :|


----------



## Aquarius

A poor country 

:hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious 
arrogant


----------



## coth

gun57 said:


> obviously Paris if the only city able to host the games
> 
> 1. Paris
> 2. London (brits are willing to corrupt voters)
> 
> the others cities can't win.
> NY after Atlanta 96 : it would be a shame (fed up with america)
> Madrid after Barcelona 92 : impossible (too expensive for such a poor country)
> Moscow : an other undevelopped country to host the games after Beijing, it's a joke !
> 
> Don't be stupid.... Paris capital of the world forever


where are you from and how old you?


----------



## randy007

gun57 said:


> obviously Paris if the only city able to host the games
> 
> 1. Paris
> 2. London (brits are willing to corrupt voters)
> 
> the others cities can't win.
> NY after Atlanta 96 : it would be a shame (fed up with america)
> Madrid after Barcelona 92 : impossible (too expensive for such a poor country)
> Moscow : an other undevelopped country to host the games after Beijing, it's a joke !
> 
> Don't be stupid.... Paris capital of the world forever


hahahaha hey man! You are mad. Spain is a poor country??? please..... you're ignorant.


----------



## oscyrkorso

gun57 said:


> obviously Paris if the only city able to host the games
> 
> 1. Paris
> 2. London (brits are willing to corrupt voters)
> 
> the others cities can't win.
> NY after Atlanta 96 : it would be a shame (fed up with america)
> Madrid after Barcelona 92 : impossible (too expensive for such a poor country)
> Moscow : an other undevelopped country to host the games after Beijing, it's a joke !
> 
> Don't be stupid.... Paris capital of the world forever


Spain,the 9th richest country in the world;
plz shut up your mouth ....
Again a repugnant "frenchie"...go home with your stupid paris candidature:bleh:...MADRID 2012!!! SPAIN ROCKS!!!


----------



## benmabillon

Rich or poor, spaniards on this forum have no sense of humour and tend to be rude very quickly. On dit aussi susceptibles, ombrageux...


----------



## benmabillon

Rich or poor, some spaniards on this forum have no sense of humour and tend to get rude very quickly. On dit aussi susceptibles, ombrageux...
Anyway, let's be wise. One shouldn't wish for what the Gods will prevent. And one would be clever to wish for what will certainly happen. This one will go to Paris, for sure. So whoever wishes to guess right should vote for Paris. Whoever is a perfidious loser should vote for London. Madrid and Moscow are great cities which deserve it, but another time.


----------



## el pato

London or Moscow for sure.


----------



## SDK4

The Olympics have to go to New York City in 2012. After the city has been through so much after 9/11, it is still the main economic center of the world.
Plus the city and the USA will be able to contribute so much more money towards building event venues and improving transportation issues then any other city can anywhere. The bottom line is that if the games are held in New York City, it's an almost sure thing they will be the best yet.


----------



## Guest

It should be New York City. Europe has summer olympics this year, USA had'em 8 years ago. Moreover it has to be NYC in order to get the games to Berlin in 2016. 

But if the games went to Europe in 2012, I´m prefering

1) London
2) Moscow
3) Paris
4) Madrid


----------



## taurus

New York!!! 

because...


----------



## coth

don't you found it is too much...? two olympic games in one metro in 10 years...


----------



## nick_taylor

Actually Coth - London has saved the Olympics on two occasions - both were due to events elsewhere in the world which meant that the Olympics had to be switched to London (the only city at the time capable of holding the events at short notice)......London has never won and then held an Olympic Games.....it is thus not in the same class as Moscow or Paris (which have both had games). Madrid had Barcelona and the US had Atlanta and several previous Olympic Games before that!

I think London deserves a chance - it has the stadia practically already! The 90,000 Wembley is well u/c, as is Arsenal's Ashburton Grove (60,000) and Twickenham is being expanded to 82,500!!! That before we even think of an Olympic Stadium which would have a capacity of around 80,000 around Stratford. I could even see Stramford Bridge under Roman Ambromovich being expanded soon to 60,000 :laugh:.........That 5 (3 definately) probably 60,000+ stadia and 3 (2 definate) 80,000+ stadia for London....way to many stadia - but oh well 




And Gun57 - it was the British in a BBC programme called *Panorama* that found out that there were multiple corrupt IOC chiefs....it wasn't the British who were corrupt ya pillick :lol:

I suggest you read this about the corruption unveiled on TV just this Wendnesday!!!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/panorama/3937425.stm


----------



## coth

nick-taylor said:


> Actually Coth - London has saved the Olympics on two occasions - both were due to events elsewhere in the world which meant that the Olympics had to be switched to London (the only city at the time capable of holding the events at short notice)......London has never won and then held an Olympic Games.....it is thus not in the same class as Moscow or Paris (which have both had games). Madrid had Barcelona and the US had Atlanta and several previous Olympic Games before that!
> 
> I think London deserves a chance - it has the stadia practically already! The 90,000 Wembley is well u/c, as is Arsenal's Ashburton Grove (60,000) and Twickenham is being expanded to 82,500!!! That before we even think of an Olympic Stadium which would have a capacity of around 80,000 around Stratford. I could even see Stramford Bridge under Roman Ambromovich being expanded soon to 60,000 :laugh:.........That 5 (3 definately) probably 60,000+ stadia and 3 (2 definate) 80,000+ stadia for London....way to many stadia - but oh well


Infrastructure in Moscow is allmost built. Need only construction of CSKA stadium, which will be in anyway, and reconstruction of Dinamo stadium.

Also I would not call that, what was in Moscow as olympic games. Olympic games doing without policy. It was not on the same class as Paris or London. Will be good, if London win and by occasion will get their right to Moscow


----------



## goschio

Moscow or New York


----------



## nick_taylor

How was any past Olympic Games for London the same as any modern Olympics - London was the city that had to host them at the last second. London could have said "no - you can take your Olympics and shoved them".....but it didn't! Otherwise the Olympics could have died because it was the only city capable of holding such a large event at a moments notice!!!!

If we took a country basis - Britain is the only country to not have held an Olympics via winning it through the bidding process, all the other countries have bidded, won and held an Olympics!!!!


----------



## coth

doesn't matter through or not through. you have it twice.


----------



## nick_taylor

But London never won the bidding system, then held it........London was the fallback city for when the original cities ran into trouble!!!! But you then claim Moscow is different because somehow it wasn't a full games - give me a break!!!!


----------



## cladiv

I would go for either NY or Moscow


----------



## gun57

oscyrkorso said:


> Spain,the 9th richest country in the world;
> plz shut up your mouth ....
> Again a repugnant "frenchie"...go home with your stupid paris candidature:bleh:...MADRID 2012!!! SPAIN ROCKS!!!


I was just joking, of course Spain isn't a poor country (to me it' rather one of the most dynamic one in Europe) and i've already been in Barcelona which is really a great city.
be confident I love Spain ! :cheers1: 

europe = one nation


----------



## coth

nick-taylor said:


> But London never won the bidding system, then held it........London was the fallback city for when the original cities ran into trouble!!!! But you then claim Moscow is different because somehow it wasn't a full games - give me a break!!!!


So what you want? win in bidding? or host an olympic games?


----------



## nick_taylor

coth said:


> So what you want? win in bidding? or host an olympic games?


:? What on earth are you going on about - of course I want the city that wins the bidding process to receive the games!!!! But London hasn't won the bidding process and THEN held an Olympics - London has had to rescue the Olympics on two occasions because the primary city had problems!!!!


----------



## coth

ok. no problems. if you win, give this olympic games us.


----------



## kony

well nick taylor, it's getting a bit tiring this "crying-all-ove-the place" that London has never won the bidding process and saved the Olympic games, and should then have it now etc....crap, crap , crap !!

If you think London should have the Games, just stick on what makes your bid the greatest and stop calling back on the facts of History !!

You hosted the Games twice, period ! As did Paris !


----------



## nick_taylor

coth said:


> ok. no problems. if you win, give this olympic games us.


Hang on - your now saying that if London wins the bidding process, then London should hand it Moscow - where is the logic in that :? What is your point :?


Kony - But is stupid to say that London has held the games twice when on both occasions it was the fallback city - London wouldn't have had to have hosted the Olympics had events at the original cities not taken place!!! I find it a joke that a city that never won the bidding process and then successfully getting the games is put down against cities that won the bidding process and then received the games such as Paris - its a bit short sighted and idiotic to say otherwise!!!! If you can't recognise that its not a clear black and white problem then your priorities and intelligence are sorely misguided :yes:


----------



## Leeds No.1

Well it will prolly be between Ldn and Paris.
NY would have a chance- if it had the transport. On its site it says that the venues would be on rail and river routes. River! What a joke. River isn't very efficent, and rail is OK, but I thought NY had an underground...
London is improving on a big scale so all of London's things will be new in 2012, and up to Paris' standard, but Paris' things will be older. 
London has: Tram, Underground and CTRL extensions by 2012. Also has a proposed monorail, yet few plans or images have been released. London Olympics will be the most compact games ever, and will be in the Lea Valley with nightly concerts in Hyde Park. Also one of the most scenicly varied games.


----------



## Citizen

The fight will be between Paris and Madrid. Moscow is an enourmous city which has some important lacks according to the IOC. New York has the problem of 11-S and since they were told about the problems of their project they have just copied the project of Madrid/Paris (both are very similar). London will find some disadvantages with this new problem of corruption.

We all know that the best mark was given to Paris, but Madrid was very close. 

On the aother hand, there are no Latinamerican cities, so it will be absolutely normal if their votes go to Madrid, a city where its own language is spoken.

Good lack to everyone


----------



## Sparks

Now that the corruption has been exposed it's has far less chance of playing a part in who wins.


----------



## nick_taylor

Citizen - How will London be at a disadvantage with this new problem of corruption???? There has been no wrong doing by London whatsoever - it was the BBC in a Panorama documentary that went under cover to show that IOC members were buying votes...not London - please people get your facts right.......it doesn't look good on yourself when you start accusatioins when it was not corruption in the London bid....but corruption of the IOC!!!


----------



## kony

my dear nick, really i don't know what te results are going to be for this process...but u seem to be very concerned about how the london bid is doing...And somehow it makes me think of all the troubles and the buzz about the london bid...too much noise..

look at paris and madrid...as smart students they have a head down attitude and they work on their bid...

A city bid doesn't have to be all over the place to convince anyone...


----------



## benmabillon

Don't automatically count on the Latin-American vote for Madrid. Paris has close ties to many Latin American nations (Portuguese is not spoken in Madrid, but France shares a border with Brazil thanks to La Guyane) and has had much better relations with latin american progressives for the past 50 years than Spain. Check last year at the security council about Irak: Mexico and Chile voted against the US alongside France while Spain was alone following Washington (and thus proved that she had no leadership position in Latin America).


----------



## Sparks

Iraq shouldn't play any part in where the games go, if it does the country in question should loose their vote.


----------



## nick_taylor

kony said:


> my dear nick, really i don't know what te results are going to be for this process...but u seem to be very concerned about how the london bid is doing...And somehow it makes me think of all the troubles and the buzz about the london bid...too much noise..
> 
> look at paris and madrid...as smart students they have a head down attitude and they work on their bid...
> 
> A city bid doesn't have to be all over the place to convince anyone...


LOL - I dunno about you, but unless you didn't notice......I'm not actually a part of the London Olympic bid team :laugh:

London is doing well as it is - I suspect that it will pull through in the end though :yes:


----------



## kony

yeah...i hope you will be next to me to toast at london's success at the announcement of the winner in less than one year


----------



## benmabillon

I was not arguing that Iraq will play a role but I was using the Iraq example to show that Spain has no leadership position in Latin America, of which you might conclude that the Latin American vote will not automaticaly go to Madrid.


----------



## Guest

benmabillon said:


> I was not arguing that Iraq will play a role but I was using the Iraq example to show that Spain has no leadership position in Latin America, of which you might conclude that the Latin American vote will not automaticaly go to Madrid.


agree.


----------



## randy007

benmabillon said:


> I was not arguing that Iraq will play a role but I was using the Iraq example to show that Spain has no leadership position in Latin America, of which you might conclude that the Latin American vote will not automaticaly go to Madrid.


not agree


----------



## Matthieu

Paris, just like London, it has everything it needs to host them. And we didn't had them for about quiet some time.
USA had them recently in Atlanta, Spain in Barcelona.


----------



## Mekky II

http://www.gamesbids.com/cgi-bin/news/viewnews.cgi?category=1&id=1092069941


----------



## mdet04

benmabillon said:


> Don't automatically count on the Latin-American vote for Madrid. Paris has close ties to many Latin American nations (Portuguese is not spoken in Madrid, but France shares a border with Brazil thanks to La Guyane) and has had much better relations with latin american progressives for the past 50 years than Spain. Check last year at the security council about Irak: Mexico and Chile voted against the US alongside France while Spain was alone following Washington (and thus proved that she had no leadership position in Latin America).


OK, suppose us that Spain doesn't have a leadership position in Latin America!! But, really, do you think that France has a leadership position in Brazil thanks to la Guyane?? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I think that you don't know very well about you're speaking: the Convention of the most important cities in Latin America they have already signed a letter to support the spanish candidature face theirs owns IOCs!! 

Madrid must to host the Olimpic Games because it's the only city that never host them (with New York, but in USA they have been in Atlanta and in Salt Lake City). The others cities they have already hosted the Olimpic Games (for Paris would be the third time). 

Madrid is a wonderful city and the spanish people, like we have shold you in Barcelona (they were the best Olimpic Games in the History and the most spectacular), we are good organizating events. Madrid would be the best choice, if it hosted the Olimpic Games all the city would be a big party!!


----------



## coth

well, if Juan Antonio Samaranch still be as IOC president we didn't have a scandal in SLC.

This story make a good chance for Moscow.


----------



## Citizen

benmabillon, I have not said that the Latinamerican vote will automatically go to Spain. What I was trying to say is that it´s normal that Spain have some advantages among the other candidates. Most Latinamerican people prefer Madrid for 2012 Olympics as well as Barcelona got 1992 Olympics thanks to the Latinamerican vote. Nothing to do with politicians or economy: a simple matter of language and culture.

But I don´t mean Spanish hegemony in Latinamerica or things like that.

And another thing: I perfectly know that in Brazil the language spoken is Portuguese, but I think that you don´t know that the foreign language most spoken in Brazil is Spanish, and of course, if even they don´t know Spanish, it´s easier for Brazilians understand Spanish that French.

And don´t get angry, these are only arguments, never personal attacks.


----------



## Genç

I hoped for the 2012 Olympics to be in Istanbul, seeing as they will host the Champions Leauge final, and the F1 Grand Prix, and succesfully hosted the Eurovision Song contest. (There is also a Turkish rally...)

But seeing as it wasn't meant to be, I'm gonna go for Moscow, just to be different.


----------



## Aquarius

There are few Latin-American members in the IOC, for example, there are more members of the commonwealth


----------



## benmabillon

Dear Citizen, Barcelona got the 1992 Olympics not because of the "latin American vote" but because the "relentless" pressure of the IOC president Samaranch, who is Catalan (and by the way Catalans are not very interested in castillan-speaking Latin America)...This was very unethical and has not been forgotten in the Olympic world. It already has two consequences: 1st it is bad for today's candidacy by Madrid (twice Spain in 20 years is too much, and the 1st time is still disconforting); 2d it is bad for the hopes of Brussels in 2016 for the Belgian President of the IOC Jacques Rogge will still be in charge and people will be afraid to let a Belgian city win for it would look again like the "coup" by Samaranch in 1992 (and then countries would try in the future to get an IOC president elected not on objective grounds but in order to help themselves get a city elected).
So I think Madrid 2012 still has to confront the consequences of Barcelona 1992.


----------



## Citizen

Of course benmabillon, there were no free votes for Barcelona 92, they only got the Olympics due to the Samarach pressures in the IOC: you cannot believe what you are saying.

Another thing: you do know that Barcelona held one of the better Olympics in history, and evevybody remember that, so don´t be jealous, please.

And let me tell you that you should be only one who thinks that "Catalans are not very interested in castillan-speaking Latin America": there are more latinamerican people in Barcelona that in Madrid, so maybe there was "some" interest.


----------



## randy007

Citizen said:


> Of course benmabillon, there were no free votes for Barcelona 92, they only got the Olympics due to the Samarach pressures in the IOC: you cannot believe what you are saying.
> 
> Another thing: you do know that Barcelona held one of the better Olympics in history, and evevybody remember that, so don´t be jealous, please.
> 
> And let me tell you that you should be only one who thinks that "Catalans are not very interested in castillan-speaking Latin America": there are more latinamerican people in Barcelona that in Madrid, so maybe there was "some" interest.


What are u talking about man? I live near Barcelona and i can say that there are more latinamerican people in madrid that in Barcelona. I can see you haven't been to madrid recently.


----------



## mdet04

benmabillon said:


> So I think Madrid 2012 still has to confront the consequences of Barcelona 1992.


Yes, and the consequences can't be better!! I would like to explain you that on the candidature of Barcelona they have not only worked the city and the regional govermment(that they have made it), it was too the central govermment behind, and the three administrations they have made an incredible job, only exceeded by Sidney!!

So, the spanish we are very proud of the Olimpic Games in Barcelona and we are prepared to improve them!!


----------



## Citizen

I live in Madrid since 2002. Before´I´ve been living in Barcelona for 4 years. I know perfectly what I´m talking about "man"...


----------



## Guest

Neither Moscow nor New York. hopefully Madrid, but I will also be extremely glad if either Paris or London win.

Russia is poor and backwards to host the games. The U.S. has hosted far too many games, plus they are a hateful nation. The games have to be held in teh E.U. hopefully Madrid.


----------



## coth

Damn you guys! Russia is not poor! Especially Moscow!


----------



## Leeds No.1

Well you can't really say here because there might be loads of people from the US but no1 from Russia. 

Id obviously like to see London host it, I think it will be between London and Paris. 
I wouldnt like to see NY host it- its just not the city for it. They could of at least chosen a city which needed the re-generation. 
On the NY site it says the venues would be on river and rail routes. Rail fine. RIVER! Is that a joke? I mean river is fine, but thats really bad transport. Why not put it on subway?


----------



## Sergey

ilike to moscow to win because they gonna build some cool stuff and bu 2012 there will be skyline.


----------



## AtlanticaC5

I'll go for NYC, they have never had any Olympics.


----------



## coth

Leeds No.1 said:


> Well you can't really say here because there might be loads of people from the US but no1 from Russia.
> 
> Id obviously like to see London host it, I think it will be between London and Paris.
> I wouldnt like to see NY host it- its just not the city for it. They could of at least chosen a city which needed the re-generation.
> On the NY site it says the venues would be on river and rail routes. Rail fine. RIVER! Is that a joke? I mean river is fine, but thats really bad transport. Why not put it on subway?


NY subway as olympic transport? :hilarious


----------



## randy007

Citizen said:


> I live in Madrid since 2002. Before´I´ve been living in Barcelona for 4 years. I know perfectly what I´m talking about "man"...


So... you're blind


----------



## Citizen

A ver Randy, ke vivo en Sarriá y lo veo todos los dias... no me trates como si fuese un turista ignorante. En Barcelona hay más en porcentaje que en Madrid, pero en valor absoluto hay más en Madrid, pero porque hay el doble de habitantes. Métete en el INE, saldrías de dudas.


----------



## randy007

Bueno de todas formas no creo que en Serrià haya muchos... Pues yo siempre que voy a Madrid veo un monton de sudamericanos... Y el metro esta lleno... Y a mi me da mas impresion de que hay mas sudamericanos en Mad que en Bcn... no se alomejor es una idea equivocada pero ya te digo que es lo que me parece a mi... ( y a bcn voy bastante pk vivo a 3/4 de hora.


----------



## Len

Why vote Madrid? Spain got an Olympics like 12 years ago in Barcelona...


----------



## Citizen

Reasons for voting Madrid:
First: from 1992 to 2012 last 20 years, not 12
Second: How much last from LA 84 to Atlanta 96??? Only 12 years... Why USA can and Spain not??? Are there different categories of countries or something like that???
Third: the only big capital of Western Europe which has never held Olympics in history.
Fourth: It has had the second best match (only after Paris) according to the rules of the IOC.
Fifth: Paris has held twice the Olympic games.

GO MADRID!!!


----------



## gun57

Citizen said:


> Fifth: Paris has held twice the Olympic games.
> 
> GO MADRID!!!


1926 last time Paris hosts the games


----------



## heavyzakura334

I orignially wanted Istanbul to win... but hey, so my vote goes to Moscow becvause they need to show the world what they have now that the curtain is down.


----------



## Ellatur

i am an AVID new york supporter, but it would be a great chance for Madrid or Moscow, cities that are not as famous as London, Paris, or NYC, to bloom in fame with help from the olympics. also, Athens used to be city with an antique-look (which i LOVE), but with the olympic stadiums and redevelopments and remodelling, Athens was able to emerge as a city witha nice blend of old and new. 

plus, i am gonna be in college in 2012. that means i can't volunteer!


----------



## Guest

*singapore to host the Olympic decision meeting*

*232 Days 
until The 117th IOC Session! * 










*Singapore To Host 2005 IOC Session*

Singapore will be hosting the 117th IOC Session to be held from 2 to 10 July 2005. It will be yet another meeting for sports' bigwigs. For that will be when and where the host city of the 2012 Summer Olympic Games will be announced. Which means that, as the world waits for this major announcement, the Lion City will take centre stage. 

For it has been estimated that some 1,000 media personnel from around the world will come here to cover this meeting. 

The candidate cities that have been short-listed to compete to host the 2012 Summer Olympic Games include Paris (FRA) New York (USA) Moscow (RUS) London (GBR) and Madrid (ESP). 










The choice of Singapore is hardly surprising. It offers world class hotels, an extensive range of state-of-the-art facilities; modern communication networks; the world's best airport with excellent air links; a top-notch convention centre that can accommodate thousands of delegates and a pool of trained convention manpower.

As to why Singapore is playing host for this meeting, a statement says, "Singapore hopes that by having the privilege and honour to host the session, it will further contribute towards the Olympic movement and emphasize the aspects of arts, culture and education as an all-rounded Olympic ideal."

_Event : The 117th IOC Session

Date : 2 to 10 July 2005

Venue : Raffles City Convention Centre_

Leading The Way : Under the leadership of the IOC, the Singapore Organising Committee is being formed to look into the programme as well as the technical, logistic and security matters of the international session. 

Ready To Serve : The Committee will comprise representatives from the major organisations and government agencies. They include the Singapore National Olympic Council, the Singapore Sports Council, the Ministry of Community Development and Sports, the Singapore Tourism Board, the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, the Singapore Police Force, Singapore Immigration and Registration, and Singapore Customs & Excise.

Look Out For : IOC Members, Presidents, Secretary-Generals, senior 
officials of National Olympic Committees and International Federations and 
sponsors.

Five Cities To Compete To Host The 2012 Olympic Games

The International Olympic Committee (IOC) Executive Board has short listed five cities to compete to host the 2012 Olympic Games. 


Paris (FRA)  New York (USA) Moscow (RUS) London (GBR) Madrid (ESP)  

Evaluation Commission (EC)

Eleven Members of the EC have been appointed to visit five candidate cities to host the 2012 Olympic Games.

The chairperson of the commission is Nawal El MOUTAWAKEL (MAR). Members include : Ser Miang NG (SIN), Els van BREDA VRIESMAN (NED), Paul HENDERSON (CAN), Patrick JARVIS (CAN), Mustapha LARFAOUI (ALG), José Luis MARCO (ARG), and Sam RAMSAMY (RSA); and experts: Simon BALDERSTONE (AUS), Philippe BOVY (SUI)and Bob ELPHINlSTON (AUS). 

*About Singapore*

Singapore is not just one island but a main island with 63 surrounding islets. The main island has a total landarea of 682 square km. 

However, its compact size belies its economic growth. In just 150 years, has grown into a thriving centre of commerce and industry. Its former role as an entrepot has diminished, as the Republic has increased its manufacturing base.


----------



## Vinaboyz

I'm voting for Paris 2012. It's very long overdue.


----------



## Vinaboyz

My reasons:

New York City (No) - I don't care that 9/11 occurred there. Get over it. The US hosted it in 1996 already. If the games has to go to the Americas, it should be Canada, Mexico or Brazil.

London (No) - London is dull, Poms are boring, what more can I say?

Moscow (No) - Can the Russians afford it? The place is damn cold anyway and they've just hosted it in 1980.

Madrid (No) - Just hosted the game in 1992. Seems abit unfair that Madrid hosts 2 out of 3 Games in Europe. 

Paris (Yes) - French fair, elegance, history and charm is a perfect concoction for a successful game. It's about time that France is back into the limelight againg. Afterall, it's been nearly 100 years since France's last Olympic Games.


----------



## DarJoLe

Woah ohkay stereotype much?


----------



## FabriFlorence

I'm voting from Madrid, is the best city of the word and have the right to have the games, the others cities are important enought also without 2012 Olympic Games!


----------



## Vinaboyz

I don't know that much about Madrid but tell me why so many people are rooting for Madrid?

LOL Darjole, I'm Australian and I find English accent to be very annoying. Hahaha


----------



## potto

I must say I do like the Russian olympic logo


----------



## potto

And the australian accent isnt annoying?!?!


----------



## potto

Im suprised with the Madrid bid. Especially as Barcelona were hosts not long ago in 1992, just 3 olympics ago. Its not like Spain is a huge subcontinent of a country! 

The short list is a bit predictable but the Olympics commitee are very concerened about the financial burden of the games. Instead of restricting the olympics to certain rich areas of the world perhaps they should start to look as to why the games costs have spiralled. Get back to the core of the olympics. Or is spiralling costs inevitable?

One word about London is that although it has held it twice, 1908 and 1948, I feel that London took a great burden in hosting the 1948 games as no one else wanted to host it. Interestingly not many new structures were built and the atheletes stayed in schools and barracks and even supplied their own food! Perhaps this could be an idea for a new streamlined olympics!!

The London 2012 bid is heavily integrated with the regeneration of a very neglected part of London, close to some of the poorest areas of the UK. The areas around the proposed sight have housed the poor since the spread of London during the industrial revolution and before. With the entire state built on ex-industrial land it will be a great boost to the natural environment too. 

If the London bid wins it should provide for a very interesting experiment in urban regeneration that, whether it works or not, the knowledge gained will benefit cities all around the world.


----------



## Paulo2004

*Would you vote for Lisbon 2016?*

Although the current discussions deal with the city that offers best conditions for the summer olympics of 2012, some other cities are willing to host the 2016 games, like Lisbon (Portugal).

At a first glance, would you back Lisbon in its bid?


----------



## Guest

As an asian, I think its better for cities in other continents to be in the olympic spirit.
For 2012, there is a chance that europe or americas has the chance to host.
so it would be best for either asia or africa cities to host. maybe a ASEAN co-host bid from, Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand, Indonesia, Vietnam and Philipines.
or from south africa/india bid


----------



## Guest

i agree with africa but asia will host the 2008


----------



## Guest

Vinaboyz said:


> My reasons:
> 
> New York City (No) - I don't care that 9/11 occurred there. Get over it. The US hosted it in 1996 already. If the games has to go to the Americas, it should be Canada, Mexico or Brazil.
> 
> London (No) - London is dull, Poms are boring, what more can I say?
> 
> Moscow (No) - Can the Russians afford it? The place is damn cold anyway and they've just hosted it in 1980.
> 
> Madrid (No) - Just hosted the game in 1992. Seems abit unfair that Madrid hosts 2 out of 3 Games in Europe.
> 
> Paris (Yes) - French fair, elegance, history and charm is a perfect concoction for a successful game. It's about time that France is back into the limelight againg. Afterall, it's been nearly 100 years since France's last Olympic Games.



i can say that you are totally convinced me. Before i read your thread i was undecided. I think you are speaking logically. However i like the logos of New York and London


----------



## Guest

potto said:


> Im suprised with the Madrid bid. Especially as Barcelona were hosts not long ago in 1992, just 3 olympics ago. Its not like Spain is a huge subcontinent of a country!
> 
> The short list is a bit predictable but the Olympics commitee are very concerened about the financial burden of the games. Instead of restricting the olympics to certain rich areas of the world perhaps they should start to look as to why the games costs have spiralled. Get back to the core of the olympics. Or is spiralling costs inevitable?
> 
> One word about London is that although it has held it twice, 1908 and 1948, I feel that London took a great burden in hosting the 1948 games as no one else wanted to host it. Interestingly not many new structures were built and the atheletes stayed in schools and barracks and even supplied their own food! Perhaps this could be an idea for a new streamlined olympics!!
> 
> The London 2012 bid is heavily integrated with the regeneration of a very neglected part of London, close to some of the poorest areas of the UK. The areas around the proposed sight have housed the poor since the spread of London during the industrial revolution and before. With the entire state built on ex-industrial land it will be a great boost to the natural environment too.
> 
> If the London bid wins it should provide for a very interesting experiment in urban regeneration that, whether it works or not, the knowledge gained will benefit cities all around the world.


Yea right. Vote for the poor Londoners please as London and UK suffers a lot from hunger and financial problems. At list if London gets the Olympics poor people will not starve at list in that area as if the other cities does not have poor people (look New York). 
Why to bother with aid in Africa. Vote for London 2012 the alternative way of aiding. hahahaha


----------



## themongrel

come on people stop being so stupid!! LONDON LONDON LONDON ALL THE WAY


----------



## hngcm

No.

Buenos Aires for 2016


----------



## Vinaboyz

I think neither Africa nor South America (with the exception of maybe Brazil) can afford or has the ability to host the Olympic games. The 2016 Games should go to either Japan, South East Asia (joint bid and share burden), South Korea, India, Canada, Mexico or Italy.


----------



## Aguila Real

Vinaboyz said:


> I think neither Africa nor South America (with the exception of maybe Brazil) can afford or has the ability to host the Olympic games. The 2016 Games should go to either Japan, South East Asia (joint bid and share burden), South Korea, India, Canada, Mexico or Italy.


agree


----------



## jclornton

"I think neither Africa nor South America (with the exception of maybe Brazil) can afford or has the ability to host the Olympic games. The 2016 Games should go to either Japan, South East Asia (joint bid and share burden), South Korea, India, Canada, Mexico or Italy."


WHAT abosolute B/S have you been to South Africa or South America??? Surely your commments are based on who knows what. Perhaps next time it would be wiser to do your research before making such clearly ridiculous and most embarassingto yourself statements. 

Cape Town can certainly host and afford to host the Games where have you been and will most likely host the games in 2020 or after a South America games but having visited both Rio and Cape Town, Rio would need to improve on their bid for 2012 in which they were not succesful and Either Toronton or Buenos Aires should host the 2016 Games. It still amazes me the level of ignorance people have about Africa, and how they stick by their silly and far fetched comments when they certainly dont know what the hell they are talking about...

LOL shame


----------



## high_flyer

potto said:


> I must say I do like the Russian olympic logo


I think the Moscow logo looks like a big "No" :lol:










Vinaboyz you are either an ape or just extremely simple, you logic is crass and leaves much to be desired hno:
And at least the city that wins the 2012 bid can say it done it in a fair way, without the need for bribs, can Sydney say the same :no:

And hci999 why bring aid to Africa into your silly little argument?? We give loads of aid to Africa and other poor nations, what has that got to do with London bidding for the 2012 Olympics??


----------



## israelblue

en 2016 tocan o en africa, o en america del sur, ya es hora


----------



## randy007

yeahhhhh Madrid 2012!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paulo2004

israelblue said:


> en 2016 tocan o en africa, o en america del sur, ya es hora


In 2012, Madrid will definetely not get them!


----------



## Mo Rush

stupid people thinking madrid will win
nothing wrong with supporting madrd
but one must also live in reality and face the facts that paris or london will win
so please dont get too worked up and sad when in singapore jacques rogge says :" and the country to host the games of the X olympiad in 2012 is ....... PARIS"


----------



## Mo Rush

Madrid 2012 what???? are u stupid???? lets just rename the games the spanish games cause they hosted1992 and they want 2012
let live in reality paris or london will win i will bet u 1000 000 pounds madrid will not win
each ioc member will say barcelona 1992 so why spain again
AND FORGET ABOUT LISBon 2016 or just rename the games the euopean games 1992,2004,2012,2016 does europe want more lol


----------



## MCarr

Mo Rush said:


> Madrid 2012 what???? are u stupid???? lets just rename the games the spanish games cause they hosted1992 and they want 2012
> let live in reality paris or london will win i will bet u 1000 000 pounds madrid will not win
> each ioc member will say barcelona 1992 so why spain again
> AND FORGET ABOUT LISBon 2016 or just rename the games the euopean games 1992,2004,2012,2016 does europe want more lol


1984 - 23rd Olympiad - Los Angeles, California, USA
1988 - 24th Olympiad - Seoul, South Korea
1992 - 25th Olympiad - Barcelona, Spain
1996 - 26th Olympiad - Atlanta, Georgia, USA
2000 - 27th Olympiad - Sydney, Australia
2004 - 28th Olympiad - Athens, Greece
2008 - 29th Olympiad - Beijing, China
2012 - 30th Olympiad - To be selected in 2004 (New York, Paris, London, and others are bidding)

So, if in 2012 it wont be an european city choosen then Lisbon has pretty good chances in 2016, and as beijing will host the 2008 games then lets just forget any games for asia until 2020, mostly probably for 2012 it will be NYC, but the world hates the USA so much that it could be a plus as to show the world that the USA are so fucking nice guys that they even host a peace event!


----------



## randy007

Mo Rush said:


> stupid people thinking madrid will win
> nothing wrong with supporting madrd
> but one must also live in reality and face the facts that paris or london will win
> so please dont get too worked up and sad when in singapore jacques rogge says :" and the country to host the games of the X olympiad in 2012 is ....... PARIS"


 **** off stupid bastard!!! u'll get surprised when u see which city is going to win on july asshole!


----------



## JacobRit

randy007 said:


> **** off stupid bastard!!! u'll get surprised when u see which city is going to win on july asshole!


what a thoroughly nice bloke!


----------



## Mo Rush

i apologize for saying stupid people think so but to be honest i will be in singapore in july and madrid will need more then 58 so about 60 members of the IOC to vote for madrid to win
i dont think that 60 members believe madrid is truly deserving after barcelona 1992 
oh and i noticed it is a certain type of people who start to use bad language or get violent when somone has a diff opinion and i suppose u are one of them who instead of expressing a decent and convincing response u use bad language in a poor attempt to show me that u are right but which actually reflects very little about your argument and more about your lack of brains

this is my opinion i hope u cud construct one as well

Paris will win
I want London to win and believe they should for many reasons which i cannot say on the forums and which has to do a lot with what goes on in the background and what many people dont see about some host cities as to what they have done in the past in terms of bidding which i was unlucky to see
Madrid has the best technical bid
New York has the most exciting bid and possibly the strongest financial backing
Moscow is a lost cause they shud withdraw
London/ New York will have the best opening ceremony!!

so now randy construct a sensible argument which relies more on your thoughts than ur bad language to convince me and oh i wont **** off im here to stay, deal with it


----------



## Guest

Mo Rush said:


> rebound countries like paris always win
> like athens did in 2004 after losing 1996 and like beijing did 2008 after losing 2000 to syd ney
> its all politics!!!!


Paris is "rebounding" since 1986...

Even while having the best bid, BCN would hardly have got its Olympics, had it not been for Samaranc, so...


----------



## Mo Rush

I agree they are rebounding since 1986 and jacques rogge wil def have a major influence when cape town bids the african bid for 2020 olympics i really hope buenos aires wins in 2016 or perhaps toronto .... Cape town could be tought to beat if buenos aires goes up against them in 2020..


----------



## frommadridtothesky

*Thinking in madrid....*

I mean... Madrid might win and it already is very good for madrid...
It would be one great surprise!! .. so........... we wait 2005.
Madrid is a good city to live!!! 
Comig to Madrid!!!
Can you feel Madrid??
Madrid es una PASADA!!


----------



## Guest

^We can feel you're high on Madrid.


----------



## Guest

I can't believe that these are the cities under consideration. Bringing the Olympics to London or New York would entail massive costs, security issues and traffic jams like you've never seen. Paris and the others wouldn't have it much easier.

I say keep sending them to smaller cities with less congestion--if you've got to have the bloody things at all.


----------



## Guest

^Then... GO YAMOUSSOUKRO 2016!


----------



## coth

Kiev, Prague and Moscow also.


----------



## CF

It would be a joke if New York got the games seeing as Vancouver is hosting the winter games just before.


----------



## vvwjo

london


----------



## efrost

I do vote for Madrid, of course. I don´t think NY bid really has the full support of Newyorkers. London, humm, I have lived there for 3 yrs. It would be a joke to give the Games to a city with such a poor public transport system. London underground and commuting trains simply A) are closed B) on stryke C) they just don´t work. Paris is the rival as it seems. I´ve been there three weeks ago. Prepare ur wallet if they get the Games ( 15 € for a roundtriop to CDG Airport??!!! it costs 2€ for the same trip over here!!! and with a far better train!!) Besides, Paris remains beatiful, rainy, cold and with a fabolous marketing around, so I guess they stand a big chance. But if the Games are given with the audience best interests in mind, we should all 
be enjoying Madrid sun in 2012.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

i vote for Madrid because of its great nightlife and it´s close to me (6 hours drivin´)so maybe will´l get a jump there by 2o12  anyway i´ve got 2 questions to de madrid ppl
1- Where is gonna be de olimpic stadium?
2- I know de city is tremendously hot during de summer isnt this aspect affect the possible games?


----------



## efrost

The Olympic Ring is going to be located at the end of line 7 ( where the current Stadium is) Madrid also gets a bit warm during the summer, but do not worry, A) it is a dry heat, so it is bearable B) The Olympics should be finished by the time the real hot arrives C) We have air conditioning, fans, sangria...U wil survive the expirience ;-)


----------



## Pucelano77

I hope Madrid!!


----------



## AeroSp

Yes, Go Madrid!


----------



## NEWMADRID

I vote for Madrid, the concentration of the infraestructures, the great transport net, the excellent support of the country, and the good quality hotels with good prices, are, I think, good reasons to deserve this Olimpic Games. Paris is, I think, our great rival.


----------



## NEWMADRID

TeKnO_Lx said:


> i vote for Madrid because of its great nightlife and it´s close to me (6 hours drivin´)so maybe will´l get a jump there by 2o12  anyway i´ve got 2 questions to de madrid ppl
> 1- Where is gonna be de olimpic stadium?
> 2- I know de city is tremendously hot during de summer isnt this aspect affect the possible games?



The Olpmpic Stadium is near the airporty (ten minutes by tube). It´s near an area prepared for comercial meetings called "Feria de Madrid", in the same place there will be the stadium the swimming-pool and other sports. 

Maybe it´s hot, but I think that many cities where the games have been celebrated already are equally hot, like Rome or Athens, for example. I think that it is not a big problem.

By the way, I adore Lisbon, it´s very tomantic, very nice and I love the Expo Area, with SIza and other excellent arquitects biuldings there. I have two friends there, and it´s a place I go often. Lisbon is one of the nicest cities of the world for me.


----------



## NEWMADRID

Mo Rush said:


> stupid people thinking madrid will win
> nothing wrong with supporting madrd
> but one must also live in reality and face the facts that paris or london will win
> so please dont get too worked up and sad when in singapore jacques rogge says :" and the country to host the games of the X olympiad in 2012 is ....... PARIS"




I think that to call stupid to some people is not a good reason precisely. You should learn to be more polite, I am afraid , before give any leason about it to anybody, my dear friend.


----------



## SeR

Chovinismo aparte... (Que se puede eseperar de un frances..?¿?)


----------



## Mo Rush

Sorry for calling people stupid

i would rather have madrid than paris win but i still support london
i dont see madrid winning ioc members will not let the games go spain so soon again...
and thats a fact u not going to be able to convince more than 50 ioc members that the games should be in spain gain after barcelona


----------



## AeroSp

May be that´s a point against Madrid but Paris is the only city that has had the games 3 times if I remember it right.
I think London and NY has less choices as ioc puntuated them below Madrid and Paris but everything is possible.


----------



## kony

> Chovinismo aparte... (Que se puede eseperar de un frances..?¿?)


err..mo rush no esta frances !!!

and aerosp, paris has organised the games twice ! not 3 times !


----------



## Paulo2004




----------



## WrightCup

I would prefer it to be organized by let's say South Africa for a change...


----------



## Mo Rush

CAPE TOWN 2020, TORONTO/BUENOS AIRES 2016

World's Best Cities Ranked by Travellers, 2003 (1)
City/Country Score (2)
Sydney, Australia 87.3
San Francisco, United States 85.6
Florence, Italy 84.6
Rome, Italy 83.8
New York City, United States 82.7
Bangkok, Thailand 82.7
Charleston, United States 82.3
Chicago, United States 81.0
Venice, Italy 80.9
Victoria, Canada 80.7
Santa Fe, United States 80.0
Cape Town, South Africa 79.9
Vancouver, Canada 79.6
Singapore 78.9
Paris, France 78.6


CAPE TOWN HAS THE GOODS TO MATCH ITS BEAUTY

by Michael Farr, Cape Times 13 February 2002

Perceptions of the central city of Cape Town, the Mother City's flagship, have changed radically, both nationally and internationally, especially over the last few years.

Fuelled by increased security and cleansing services, combined with a good value proposition, the city is attracting growing numbers of tourists and new business, most notably in the film, leisure, finance and IT industries.

Since the Cape Town Partnership was formed in mid-1999 to kickstart the rejuvenation of the CBD, it has focused primarily on working closely with local government in getting basics right and building a platform from which Cape Town can market itself as a competitive global destination for new investment.

It follows that if you cannot deliver a safe, clean and well-administered city centre, you clearly are not in a position to deliver the investment environment that is required to boost the economy of the city, the wider metropole and the province.

Getting the basics right, which through the Central City Improvement District has been delivered by ratepayers and local government, was the all-important first step to the taking of the product to market.

At the same time, international trends had to be borne in mind. One such trend has been that of disaggregation — or a major multinational deciding that certain administration, couia 1e corniucteci in cities other than that in which the company is headquartered.

The evolution of information technology has made this possible, and many international companies, looking towards the bottom line in a weakening global economy, would conclude that if certain functions could be conducted in another international city as effectively but at half the price, this option should seriously be considered.

At the same time, major multinationals have tended to start looking at cities, rather than countries, when making investment decisions. While where the city is located is important from a macro point of view, each city’s environment, assets and attitude are bping much more closely scrutinised. This has meant that, for example, a major international call centre company would look to Cape Town, Dublin, Delhi and Manila as possible locations for their business. Investment brand assets are based on variables which prove the investment case, and include issues such as the business environment, quality of life and the availability and price of skilled labour.

In early 2001, the partnership teamed up with the major investment, commerce and tourism bodies to conduct an international study on those things that make us competitive globally. Fortune and Arthur Andersen in New York conduct an annual study on what makes cities throughout the world competitive as business locations, but unfortunately do not include Africa in their study.

The basis for their judging of over 150 cities in the world is across four categories: workforce, business environment, quality of life for attracting talent, and cost of doing business. The also interview executives in 160 cities across the globe.

The partnership approached the Unilever Institute for Strategic Marketing at UCT to conduct the South African leg of the study, and with the co-operation of Arthur Andersen, applied the same formula to South African cities to see just where Cape Town stacked up domestically and completed. While the statistics are for the year 2000, and therefore before the Argentinian economic crash, for example, they remain valid for 2001/2.

The basis for winning status is the score achieved for skilled workforces, stable governance and good quality of life. So, what did the research tell us and how exactly do we measure on some key criteria?

* Workforce: Cape Town’s work-force, at a little over 1.3 million, is comparable to Seattle, Washington or Baltimore, Maryland, and a full third higher than Vancouver, Canada. Its unemployment rate is the lowest of the three major cities in South Africa.
* Skills: Cape Town's proportion of degreed people exceeds any other city in South Africa by a fair margin. It is estimated that Cape Town has more computers per 1 000 people than any city in South Africa, and exceeds Bangkok, Buenos Aires, Rio de Janeiro, Santiago, St Petersburg or Warsaw. Further estimates indicate that it has more internet connections per 1 000 people than any city in South Africa, and exceeds Bangkok, Buenos Aires, Kuala Lumpur, Moscow, Rio de Janeiro or Santiago.
* Professionalism: Cape Town’s professional or managerial employment as a percentage of the worklorce is higher than Miami, New York, San Diego or Richmond, and is marginally under the US average of 25.2%.
* Education: Cape Town spends more on education as a percentage of GNP than Athens, HongKong, Melbourne, Manila, Singapore or Seoul.
* Government employment: Cape Town’s proportion of the workforce employed by government is beneath the US average of 15.7%, despite the fact that parliament is based in Cape Town. It also exceeds Boston, Seaffle, New York, Charlotte, North Carolina and Cleveland, Ohio.
* Safety: Cape Town’s crime rate in the wider metropole is comparable to New York or Los Angeles. At city centre level, a joint, zero-tolerance effort by the private sector and city council has now brought the central city more into line with international norms.
* Pollution: Cape Town is a relatively clean air city and has fewer bad air days than Atlanta, Baltimore, Charlotte, Los Angeles, Dallas, New Orleans or Sacramento, amongst many others, especially Houston.
* Price of property: despite its superior quality of life, Cape Town is amongst the cheapest cities anywhere in the world to buy or rent property in dollar terms (and at the time the study was conducted, the rand was still 8:1). Average A-grade rentals in Cape Town’s central city— and for that matter most of the busi*ness districts in South Africa are considerably less costly than any North American, Latin American or European city, and are competitively below most emerging economy cities. The World Competitiveness Yearbook in fact rated us first of the 47 countries it investigated.
* Growth and prospects: Cape Town’s real GDP growth in 1999 was comparable to the city average for New Zealand,Hong Kong and the Philippines. Its forecast growth rate for 2002 is 3.5-4%
* Global business environment: using the Arthur Andersen/Fortune measure, Cape Town’s Business Environment Score is higher than Buenos Aires, Rio de Janeiro, Kuala Lumpur, Manila or Prague, and is comparable to Lisbon, Rome or Tokyo.
* Cost of living index: Cape Town comparable to Kuala Lumpur and Madrid. It is easily more competitive than most major cities in the world, but particularly more so than Buenos Aires, Jakarta, Istanbul, Moscow, Warsaw, Singapore or Taipei.
* Entrepreneurial: Cape Town creates proportionally more new firms than most major cities. In terms of its propensity to create new companies, it typically exceeds Amsterdam, Bangkok, Barcelona, Brussels, Buenos Aires, Manila, Moscow, Paris, Singapore, Vienna or Zurich.
* Risk: Cape Town’s composite economic, political and financial risk rating is better than any other city in South Africa, and is comparable to Manila, and better than Brasilia, Jakarta, Moscow or Rio de Janeiro.
* Economic freedom: Cape Town is on a par with Kuala Lumpur, Warsaw or Santo Domingo and is better than Moscow, Manila, Delhi or São Paulo.
* Inflation: Cape Town’s inflation rate remains low and in 1999 was below Budapest, Delhi, Istanbul, Jakarta, Manila, Moscow, Rio de Janeiro or Warsaw, amongst many others.

Proving the investment case is one thing, but using the information to attract investment is really what it’s all about. The facts from the research enable us to conclude that at a global level, the strengths we particularly have are:

* Access to and price of skills
* Education standards and levels
* Price of property (to rent or buy)
* Telecoms infrastructure
* Language
* Private/public services
* Value for money
* Quality products
* Niche industries
* Commuting time
* Aesthetics
* Climate
* Time zone
* Heritage/culture/history

For reasons that would be self-evident, we cannot reasonably aspire to compete with New York, London or other first-tier international cities.

But we can, and should, compare ourselves favourably to some of the best second-tier cities in the world, including Taipei, Bangkok, Manila, Buenos Aires, Kuala Lumpur and others.

Cape Town is no longer at the beginning of the investment trend. She has the product, the environment, the determination and all the potential she needs to attract the kind of domestic and international investment necessary for Cape Town's growth.

Perhaps we're all needing now is a slight attitude adjustment to believe in ourselves and what we have to offer the world.


----------



## Mo Rush

I dont doubt lisbon or europes abillities to host a games, its not that, i just want the games to truly become a global event not a euro-american event, yes it tough to host the games but at the end of the day you it will be africa's turn and CAPE TOWN will step forward and grab the opportunity...all i ask is that if europe wins 2012 that the world gets behind a cape town 2020 bid because we will try our best to make the games the best we can


----------



## Paulo2004

Mo Rush, I lived in S. Sfrica during 17 years and REALLY hope Cape Town gets it in 2020. In fact I have no doubts. However. in 2016 it might be Lisbon's chance of holding them.


----------



## linostar1982

I vote for Paris...The worst choice for me is London.


----------



## Guest

Lisbon.


----------



## Mo Rush

Go Lisbon


----------



## nikolaidis

Paris !


----------



## blimey

LDN all the way!


----------



## Lss911

paris in 2012 and lisbon in 2016!!


----------



## Tosco

Paris has already been host of a summer olympic games.
London and Madrid are my choice.


----------



## kony

Tosco said:


> Paris has already been host of a summer olympic games.
> London and Madrid are my choice.



well well well...how can people be so ignorant !!! :bash: :bash: 

london has organised the GAMES as many times as paris !!


----------



## Fern

Lss911 said:


> paris in 2012 and lisbon in 2016!!


That's impossible. You (we) need NY to win if u want Lisbon to have any chance.


----------



## Lss911

Fern said:


> That's impossible. You (we) need NY to win if u want Lisbon to have any chance.


yes you`ve got the point!! asia (china), america (NY) and then europe with lisbon!!


----------



## Guest

I think London should win this. They have the most ambitious plan, the funding is all in place, we've proved we can host major international events (Manchester Commonwealth Games in 2002) and London's past Olympics were to bail out other countries who couldn't afford it!


----------



## [email protected]

paris for sure


----------



## Blitzz

I hope it will be in Europe again in 2012 :
1 - Paris
2 - London
3 - Madrid
4 - NY


----------



## Mo Rush

The closeness of voting on this forum indicates how tight the race for 2012 wil actualy be perhaps with madrid in a less trong position but i think we can all agree that Moscow will not last past the first round. Then its between madrid and new york and madrid could possibly lose out due to barcelona 1992 but madrid could also go on and new york could lose out, leaving three european cities and no chance of lisbon 2016, so if madrid goes up against paris, paris will win and the race will be tighter if madrid goes up against paris but in all likelihood london will face off with paris in the final round.

BUT... what i hope for is a total shock or suprise
Moscow leaves in the first round
followed by madrid in yound 2
then london drops out in round 3
paris loses out to new york by 5 votes and new york wins
lol


----------



## Esaminare il Futuro

go cape town 2020!! great city for a great people!! 2016 could be in lisbon, portuguese proved they can do it very well (euro2004 organized by the portuguese was considered the best euro football tournement ever!)!


----------



## Loranga

Can Lisbon finance the games on their own? (Without E.U money)


----------



## Accura4Matalan

No I wouldnt vote Lisbon.


----------



## Mo Rush

Lisbon VS Paris

i would vote lisbon anyday over paris


----------



## Fern

Loranga said:


> Can Lisbon finance the games on their own? (Without E.U money)


They would have to (did the greeks get any EU financing)!! And BTW Accura you might wanna give reasons for that.


----------



## Giorgio

Spain dosent deserve it again. I love spain they had EXELLENT olympics BUT we should let someone else get them. I would like Newyork But the USA has had it alot aswell so London is My Vote


----------



## Mo Rush

wow giorigios we agree that london should host the games never thought it was possible for us to agree on something

ciao


----------



## Liam-Manchester

London should definitely get the Olympics. All the other countries bidding have held the Olympics or World Championships recently. I think it's about time a major sporting event came to Britain again. It would certainly be very unfair if Madrid got the games considering they were held in Barcelona in 1992. That would mean Spain had the olympics twice in 20 years, and I certainly don't think they are deserving of that considering the terrible racist abuse England's black football players received in the friendly in Madrid. The UK hasn't had the olympics since 1948 and London is certainly a world class city which deserves the Olympics more than any other city.


----------



## Dr. EKG

2M12, Madrid forever!!!


----------



## DaDvD

Madrid all the way!! 
-It's the only big European capital which hasn't organised the Olympic Games yet!
-It has the second best puntuation! ( 8.3, just shortly before Paris => 8.5)
- One of the best tranportation systems in the world, gorgeus infraestructures.........

Paris and London have hosted them twice!! Madrid none! Yes, Barcelona hosted them in 1992 but with that rule New York should have no chance (Atlanta 1996), and it's still a serious candidate to win.!

GO 2M12!!


----------



## randy007

Yeah!!!! MADRID 4ever and ever!!!!!


----------



## Matthieu

Here is what Legolas said



> And you should know one thing. Spain has increased his economy much more than France, which is going down too fast. In a few years, first city in Europe, London, and second, Madrid, of course. Paris is finished!!


This statement is wrong. + Toulouse grows faster than Madrid (I checked Madrid stats).

For Murcia, is it a regular grow for 50 years or just one booming year? Toulouse is a regular grow that's lasting for 50 years and will last for at least 20 more (maybe more).

I don't think Toulouse will catch Lyon soon.


----------



## Kika

Exarchus said:


> Here is what Legolas said
> 
> 
> 
> This statement is wrong. + Toulouse grows faster than Madrid (I checked Madrid stats).
> 
> For Murcia, is it a regular grow for 50 years or just one booming year? Toulouse is a regular grow that's lasting for 50 years and will last for at least 20 more (maybe more).



I agree with you, what legolas wrote is completely wrong but he probably wrote this after reading gun57  

Of course Toulouse’s growth was bigger in percentage but the “urban” Madrid is growing by approximately 90’000 people every year. As an example of its growth, I think (I ma almost sure) that the subway network it's now even bigger than the one of Paris!

Murcia has been growing for about ten years now but its growth is particularly high since the last five years I would say and no one can really tell when this will stop. Personally, I don’t think it will continue to grow like this for another ten years but who knows?
A strange fact is that France besides Paris does have any other big city as only one surpasses half a million inhabitants (Marseille) whereas in Spain there is more cities over 100’000 and 500’000 inhabitants although the country only has 43 millions inhabitants compared to the 60 millions from France but of course this is not the topic of this thread, sorry about that!

Et vive le Pays Cathare!

A+


----------



## Matthieu

Kika said:


> I agree with you, what legolas wrote is completely wrong but he probably wrote this after reading gun57
> 
> Of course Toulouse’s growth was bigger in percentage but the “urban” Madrid is growing by approximately 90’000 people every year. As an example of its growth, I think (I ma almost sure) that the subway network it's now even bigger than the one of Paris!
> 
> Murcia has been growing for about ten years now but its growth is particularly high since the last five years I would say and no one can really tell when this will stop. Personally, I don’t think it will continue to grow like this for another ten years but who knows?
> A strange fact is that France besides Paris does have any other big city as only one surpasses half a million inhabitants (Marseille) whereas in Spain there is more cities over 100’000 and 500’000 inhabitants although the country only has 43 millions inhabitants compared to the 60 millions from France but of course this is not the topic of this thread, sorry about that!
> 
> Et vive le Pays Cathare!
> 
> A+



If you count the metroarea, Marseille and Lyon are both above 1,5 milion (1,6 milion for Lyon).

Yes, France as a lot of cities but small ones. This is what happened when you're controlling a large area.

Though, you got to understand France lost a lot of people in its history. Before the 100 years' war it was about 20 to 25 milions (approximation) and fell down to 10 milions after it (that's with the plague, the famine and of course the war itself). There are been other mass death since of course.


----------



## legolas

Take it easy exarchus!!!
First. Look at your english:"stupidest thing I seen ". I don't know how is for you a correctly sponken english...
Second. Inhabitants in Toulouse: http://www.mairie-toulouse.fr/VivreAToulouse/EnChiffres.htm 398.000 inhab. in '99. In the other page you said, speaks about the pirynees.
http://www.invest-in-midipyrenees.com/page249.htm
I have seen Toulouse pop. in other pages (emporys for example) and says the same.
Really I don't know which one is correct (I'm not living there) but...
Third. I saw in a web page that the Comunity of Madrid had the best growing of the Comunities (metroareas more or less) of europe. I don't know really if it's true.
Madrid hasn't 5 mill. in urban area. It only has 3 mill (3.100.000 aprox).
Well, this is another thread from we can learn a lot from ourselves.
Right know, I think Paris has a lot of posibilities of win. London is growing also in its posibilities. 
But, and sorry, I think Madrid will surprise all of us and it'll win.


----------



## Matthieu

legolas said:


> Take it easy exarchus!!!
> First. Look at your english:"stupidest thing I seen ". I don't know how is for you a correctly sponken english...
> Second. Inhabitants in Toulouse: http://www.mairie-toulouse.fr/VivreAToulouse/EnChiffres.htm 398.000 inhab. in '99. In the other page you said, speaks about the pirynees.
> http://www.invest-in-midipyrenees.com/page249.htm
> I have seen Toulouse pop. in other pages (emporys for example) and says the same.
> Really I don't know which one is correct (I'm not living there) but...
> Third. I saw in a web page that the Comunity of Madrid had the best growing of the Comunities (metroareas more or less) of europe. I don't know really if it's true.
> Madrid hasn't 5 mill. in urban area. It only has 3 mill (3.100.000 aprox).
> Well, this is another thread from we can learn a lot from ourselves.
> Right know, I think Paris has a lot of posibilities of win. London is growing also in its posibilities.
> But, and sorry, I think Madrid will surprise all of us and it'll win.


My stats are given by the INSEE, the organisation that makes the stats. Hardly attackable then. Trust mine then.


Ok, if you dislike stupidest, lest use most stupid rather......

Though, in English we say pyrenees. 

I've check the grow of Madrid, before my post don't worry. According to www.madrid.org it was 4,6 milions in 1981 it's 5,4 milion in 2001, for 6 milions I rounded it up with the stats of 2004 (about 5,6 milions I figure).
Toulouse in 1982 was 640.000, now it's over 1 milion.

It's obvious the grow in Toulouse is % bigger.


----------



## blue_warsaw

i loved so much World Cup in Paris so i will vote for France. do your best if u win


----------



## crazyjoeda

This poll is surprising, since Pairs has the least votes but it will probly win.


----------



## Matthieu

crazyjoeda said:


> This poll is surprising, since Pairs has the least votes but it will probly win.



Moscow does, and I doubt it'll win.


----------



## Guest

For me, New York. New York will win for a new beginning...


----------



## roadtomadrid

madrid¡¡¡¡

città bella¡¡¡¡


----------



## legolas

No, I said that for "I seen" but, don't worry.
My english, as before I said is not very good, but pyrinees is first time I say the word.
And right now I understand you. You mean the comunity of Madrid. Ok, it's not the same than the urban grow and not the same than the metroarea one.
Well, I hope Madrid will win but it's very dificult that we'll host the summer games.


----------



## PornStar

I'm biased of course. Paris. Period.


----------



## Galandar

M O S C O W


----------



## John

London... hopefully. Otherwise Paris.


----------



## Hansen!

Madrid!!


----------



## jesarm

Mo Rush said:


> A FEW CONTROVERSIAL STATEMENTS SOME OF WHICH COULD BE TRUE WHICH DO YOU BELIEVE IN:? simply theories and statements ive heard CHOOSE WHICH ARE TRUE BY SIMPLY choosing the number
> 
> 4. Madrid will definitely not win as barcelona hosted 1992,a solid bid but not enough to convince over 50 IOC members tha the games should go back to spain...
> 
> 14. Madrid has the best technical bid
> 
> FACTS : a poll taken in cape town using university showed that people favoured MADRID (to my suprise as the host) QUOTE]
> 
> I don´t understant your arguments :down:


----------



## Sonic from Padova

I vote for Paris!


----------



## Lex

Peshu said:


> Ooooooh yeah.It's just so obvious.You'd have to be blind not to see it.l.o.l.
> Anyway i think Madrid will win.


Why is this funny? Everyone knows that the winner is most likely going to be Paris. Most official opinion polls show this - except the ones which state 'who do you want to win?'...


----------



## Peshu

Well your telling us that Paris has this won hands down.Ofcourse i'm going to laugh.What's the point of the other cities preparing for their bids?
Look.I do agree that Paris is the favourite.But to simply imply that it is in the bag is nonsense.Besides i do think that a couple of other cities are making very good bids and giving Paris lots of competition.
Just bear in mind that the favourite doesn't always win.
But if you want to be arrogant and think it's already won.Then go ahead as this can only benefit the other candidates.


----------



## coth

ShayPlan said:


> moscow! for winter, but never the summer olympics! its summers are too cold for most.


35C is cold for you?


----------



## Kika

Barsby said:


> Spain already had it in 92 forget them, New York or London deserve it most. Defaintely be important to NY as they will be continuing to "re-build" after 9/11. An event like 9/11 stays with a city for a long long time not something u can just brush off after 11 years....


The USA had them in 96 so what kind of comments are these? The olimpics are attirbuted to a city not to a nation... London and Paris had them twice and Madrid, well never!


----------



## Ekumenopolis

I have voted for Madrid, but my reason is.. the Games did a lot for the development of Barcelona, Atlanta or Athens. So, now is our chance to have a make up in our city (that is developing itself without having games!)..

By the visit of the IOC last weekend and their valorations, i think the battle will be Paris/Madrid. But i think every world city must have hosted a Games at least once, so it should be our time (yes, i know last time for Paris was 1926.. dont repeat it again)..


----------



## kony

it seems indeed Madrid did a very good job in impressing the IOC...a paris Vs madrid is very likely to happen...and Madrid still can win...


----------



## Tosco

It's going to be between Madrid and Paris.


----------



## Mo Rush

Giorgos69 said:


> And Neither is Cape Town.......its his opinion dont alter it also please speak english in this forum...."9/11 HAPPENED Many days in Iraq..."?? what r u talking about?


meaning many lives were lost on many days in iraq just as they were lost in the 9/11 attacks, human life is important not who was killed/attacked lets feel sympathy for iraq and give them the games too, new york has an excellent bid i hope they do well as they have strong support from top athletes nadia comaneci and pele are just two athletes featured in the new york bid book.Does anyone think paris will not win??? although it would seem more interesting if the bid race was competitive, are we fooling ourselves or not? i really hope the race is not one way..

PARIS, Feb. 7 (Xinhuanet) -- With the high-profile bid race for hosting the 2012 Olympic Games now in the key evaluation phase five months before the vote, Paris officials are wary of being portrayed as untouchable front-runners.

"This is something I've been hearing for a long time," said Philippe Baudillon, chief of the city's Olympic bid campaign. "I don't believe in favorites. It's really a competition. We have to work very hard to get the games."

Paris is competing against London, New York, Moscow and Madrid in the race. The International Olympic Committee (IOC) will select the winner on July 6 in Singapore.

Ever since the five finalists were picked last spring, Paris has been considered the city to beat.

Paris has paid its dues after losing bids for the 1992 and 2008 games; France successfully hosted the 1998 World Cup; Paris staged the 2003 track and field world championships; the City of Light offers all the attractions of one of the world's favorite tourist destinations.

But Paris is reluctant to shoulder the No. 1 contender tag, mindful that previous favorites have lost. Rome was beaten by Athens in the vote for the 2004 games.

"I don't believe in a lot of these things," Baudillon told the Associated Press in a telephone interview. "We have five major cities. If all the five cities are here, they are not here for nothing. They are here to be the best."

Speculation about the race has escalated since the IOC evaluation commission began its month-long inspection tour of the five bid cities.

Madrid was the first stop last week. The panel will next visitLondon from February 16-19, followed by New York (February 21-24), Paris (March 9-12) and Moscow (March 14-17).

Baudillon, a hurdler in his youth, says he doesn't pay attention to what his competitors are doing.

"When you try to check what happens around you, you can't be the best," he said. "It's the IOC to choose and not anybody else.The IOC will decide on the best technical bid. We want to be the best technical bid," the French was quoted by the news agency as saying. Enditem


----------



## Giorgio

BOLSCHOI Magnificent pics......very...dare i say it..Athenian. I wouldnt mind seeing Moscow get the OG's. Funny how all citys but NY are European


----------



## Pairedjam

Paris had the games in 3 times , and London too.
But Madrid never celebrated any games.


----------



## legolas

I'm agree with kony. Madrid Vs Paris. Madrid has the best technical bid and Paris had TWICE the games Vs Madrid none, but Paris tried it three times and Barna was in '92.
We'll see...


----------



## Giorgio

Madrid....


----------



## Peshu

I honestly believe that Madrid deserves it.It's about time that this gre8 city gets the recognition it deserves.Besides one of my best friends was born in Madrid.


----------



## mds

A big NO to New York and London as long as their leaders keep violating any form of international law.

Paris/Moscow/Madrid is fine to me.


----------



## pricemazda

double post


----------



## pricemazda

Are you stupid, France and Spain violated international law by having troops in Kosovo. The Kosovo operations were not sanctioned by the UN, it was illegal in international law. Russia doesn't exactly have a great record treating the Chechens, or recently by interfering in another soveriegn states elections. 

Use you head before you write things down.

And anyway isn't the Olympics meant to be about sport. Thats why there will be in China (gross human rights abuses) have been in Moscow while it was fighting a war in Afghanistan.


----------



## Mo Rush

MADRID CAR BOMB AT ITS CONVENTION CENTRE, some racist chants and now a car bomb injuring 39 outside a proposed olympic venue, all madrid needs now is some bribery rumours!!


----------



## kony

pricemazda said:


> Are you stupid, France and Spain violated international law by having troops in Kosovo.



funny prizemazda...when in another thread i called you "stupid" you were all shocked and you said i was being rude because of that...now it's you who accuse others of being stupid...

so i guess the best thing to do then is to post here the answer you made to me after i said you were stupid :



pricemazda said:


> Kony I don't start posts calling people stupid, thats you. You wanted proof of you being rude, well its there for all to see
> 
> Kony, you are so rude, do you talk to your mother with that mouth.


and below is a comment adressed to me by another angry forumer in the same thread...i though it should help you in your therapy :



zim flyer said:


> Calling people stupid, is not the way to convince people you are right, could I suggest a politer approach might get you further.
> 
> By the way, London is seen by many around the world as a unique mix of history, peoples and cultures.


it's all here 

it all shows how shallow and hypocritical you are...


----------



## Speakerbox

Anyone else bored with morons spouting cack about this!

Its between Paris & London. Bookies never get it wrong. There favouring Paris at the moment and im Agreeing with them. They dont deserve it, but thats the way it go's.

For once however, I would just like to see the British support rewarded now and then. Its a shame but at least its close enough for a couple of hundred thousand to make the trip!


----------



## Speakerbox

P.S Kony, knowone likes you ... you are the most biased forumer on this boards, let alone the most aggrivating. so ssshhhhh, you're petty remarks arent needed in this thread


----------



## kony

Speakerbox said:


> P.S Kony, knowone likes you ...


actually i was just refreshing Prizemazda's memory...but as u mention it i don't need to come in an internet forum to be "liked" and to have friends...i don't know who you are but if it's your case, i am so sorry for you...


----------



## Speakerbox

kony said:


> actually i was just refreshing Prizemazda's memory...but as u mention it i don't need to come in an internet forum to be "liked" and to have friends...i don't know who you are but if it's your case, i am so sorry for you...


If you dont come on these threads to be liked, then the least you could do is not come on these threads and become a di*k.


----------



## Peshu

pricemazda said:


> Are you stupid, France and Spain violated international law by having troops in Kosovo. The Kosovo operations were not sanctioned by the UN, it was illegal in international law. Russia doesn't exactly have a great record treating the Chechens, or recently by interfering in another soveriegn states elections.
> 
> Use you head before you write things down.
> 
> And anyway isn't the Olympics meant to be about sport. Thats why there will be in China (gross human rights abuses) have been in Moscow while it was fighting a war in Afghanistan.



I can tell you one thing that is certain.The olympics is most certainly about making money.Alot of it.Especially with those fat corrupt members of the olympic commitee.Sport takes second place by miles.


----------



## Zenith

it looks shit


----------



## Mo Rush

Giorgos69 said:


> Mo Rush....please be a more normal person and Stop posting big slabs of writing u found on google....its annoying just link the url and give ur opinion included in the post


its called a forum, i can say what i like


----------



## Paulo2004

Poll is still going on!!


----------



## legolas

Ok Mo Rush, but all you're telling it's false. Madrid has a very good technical bid (perhaps the best). no one (even british newspapers) can't say another think about it.
From now, I'll ignore all your post, because are all fanatic comments


----------



## lyonsdown

legolas said:


> Madrid has a very good technical bid (perhaps the best). no one (even british newspapers) can't say another think about it.


That's what MoRush's post said or did you not bother to read it and just post your flaming comments anyway. ****!


----------



## Munch

It was a positive post legolas, and a positive article from the British press, and i do like it when the articles are posted in the thread like mo rush did, i hate bouncing around through windows. 

Thanks mo rush.


----------



## Mo Rush

Munch said:


> It was a positive post legolas, and a positive article from the British press, and i do like it when the articles are posted in the thread like mo rush did, i hate bouncing around through windows.
> 
> Thanks mo rush.


Legolas i could laugh and say "in your face" but i will not i will see it as an honest mistake on your behalf and continue happy foruming just next time read the article im not out to damage madrids image, i will post all new articles related to the bid if memebers want me to


----------



## Mo Rush

Good news - Olympic chiefs visit London. Bad news - they'll be travelling by Tube
It's crunch week for London's bid to host the 2012 Games. Jonathan Thompson and Andrew Johnson report

13 February 2005

Senior government ministers and British sporting heroes will be on hand to extol the capital's virtues when the 12-member International Olympic Committee (IOC) team visits this week to assess the London 2012 bid.

Although much of their four-day visit is expected to be spent in the exclusive Four Seasons Hotel in Canary Wharf grilling bid organisers in question and answer sessions, the evaluation commission will spend one day visiting London's proposed venues - and will take a trip on the Tube. It could prove a costly journey.

London 2012 organisers, who have spent up to £20m on the project, have pencilled in trips to the proposed sites, including the planned stadium at Stratford, the Millennium Dome at Greenwich and the ExCel centre in Docklands.

However, the commission can insist on being taken anywhere, including the new Wembley stadium, which will host the football, or to the archery venue at Lord's, or even to Wimbledon or Hackney.

Earlier this month, the Madrid bid suffered a setback over lack of accommodation, which was criticised by IOC members. Will transport prove London's Achilles heel? On Friday The Independent on Sunday sent four reporters on various journeys across London to put the transport infrastructure to the test.

Journey 1: Canary Wharf to Wembley

A simple trip that became an odyssey

A metallic voice on the Canary Wharf station intercom informed a packed Tube that the Jubilee line was down. A simple direct trip, 18 stops on the same train, was about to turn into a two-and-a-half-hour odyssey. Seeking "alternative routes", the crowd moved towards the nearby Docklands Light Railway, where the first four trains were too full for any more passengers. Squeezing on to the fifth was an angry, undignified scramble.

Next was the Central line, then a switch to the Metropolitan, and finally a wet Wembley. Something of an own goal.

Journey time: Two-and-a-half hours, one way.

Journey 2: Canary Wharf to Lord's

'A magical mystery tour of London lines'

This trip seemed a simple one. Hop on the Jubilee line at Canary Wharf and hop off 10 stops down the line at St John's Wood. Simple, if it were not for the chaotic transport infrastructure. Severe problems on the Jubilee line meant we had to take the Docklands Light Railway instead. Forced to use a combination of the Jubilee, Metropolitan and Hammersmith and City lines, the journey to the cricket ground at Lord's took the best part of two hours. Four trains were missed due to crowding and the journey turned into a magical mystery tour of London stations and lines.

Journey time: One hour 55 minutes, one way.

Journey 3: Canary Wharf to Wimbledon

How 12 miles turned into an 80-minute epic

It's 12 miles from the Four Seasons Hotel in Canary Wharf to the All England Tennis Club in Wimbledon, but on London's rickety District line, it's an uncomfortable 80-minute mission. First you take the Docklands Light Railway, then the District line from Bank/Monument. There are 20 stops, and passengers may have to change at Earl's Court as there are various branches on the line. There were no seats and should the IOC team go to see the tennis facilities by Tube next week, they could find their noses squashed against the glass, and perhaps expect a few bruised ribs.

Journey time: One hour 20 minutes, one way.

Journey 4: Canary Wharf to Hackney Wick

Driver of a late train stopped for a chat

To travel from Canary Wharf to the new international station at St Pancras is an easy trip via the DLR and Northern line. But the money has yet to be released to complete the station from where Olympic visitors will be able to catch the express service to the Olympic village at Stratford. And to get to Hackney Wick, the site of the proposed basketball arena, they would have to take the Tube to Highbury & Islington and then take a Silverlink train. On the way back they might find theirtrain, already delayed by 15 minutes, stopping between stations while the driver chats to the driver of a train going in the opposite direction.

Journey time: Two hours, round trip.


----------



## Munch

i don't understand all these great big disasters, i use the tube all the time, and not once have i suffered a major setback. Maybe i am just lucky.


----------



## DarJoLe

What do you expect? Usual British reporting casting anything negative.

To go from Canary Wharf to Wimbledon get off at Waterloo and get the mainline.

The journeys the IOC do will be during the day, not during rush hour. So I really doubt trains will be 'full'.


----------



## DonQui

Why are the British so harsh on themselves? They've got fantastic economic performance, low unemployment, and other very positive indicators that are in the envy of not only the other EU nations, but the world in general. All I hear is about how the public transport sucks and no one can buy a home. These are problems that are not unique to the UK! Sure, you can talk about these problems, but all I read is constant bitching about the relatively minor problems facing the country. Chin up mates!


----------



## pricemazda

DonQui said:


> Why are the British so harsh on themselves? They've got fantastic economic performance, low unemployment, and other very positive indicators that are in the envy of not only the other EU nations, but the world in general. All I hear is about how the public transport sucks and no one can buy a home. These are problems that are not unique to the UK! Sure, you can talk about these problems, but all I read is constant bitching about the relatively minor problems facing the country. Chin up mates!


Its a national disease, aussies call us whinging poms. We are on the whole very hard to please. But also our media tends to always look for the negative, and say even the BBC when presenting a story they do a plus and a minus angle to everything.


----------



## DonQui

pricemazda said:


> Its a national disease, aussies call us whinging poms. We are on the whole very hard to please. But also our media tends to always look for the negative, and say even the BBC when presenting a story they do a plus and a minus angle to everything.


What does "whinging poms" translate to in the English spoken across the pond?


----------



## Munch

delete


----------



## Munch

whinging= whinging
poms = brits (or whatever you call us over there)

It is a very British thing, it serves a general purpose, but teh media push it to the pessimistic extreme. They make it seem painfully poor relative to the rest of the world, although they dont always say that, that is the impression they give off. It so much better elsewhere................

However, if we were not so critical and hard to please there is a possibility that standards in some areas would be lower and we would be generally worse off. Alternatively, it could inspire great pessimism to the point where it's considered pointless, if you know what i mean!


----------



## jqubb

Warsaw! hahaah jk


----------



## samsonyuen

London
Paris
Madrid
NY
Moscow


----------



## Mo Rush

*LONDON 2012 - ITS TIME!!*









































































*BRING THE GAMES TO LONDON, 
LONDON 2012 - SPORT AT HEART *


----------



## legolas

How was the visit?? Here, in Spain some news say people in GB dislike London bid and IOC people aren't so happy as in Madrid was. Here, people say the fight is between Paris and Madrid. (I hope. Less competitors)


----------



## Mo Rush

legolas said:


> How was the visit?? Here, in Spain some news say people in GB dislike London bid and IOC people aren't so happy as in Madrid was. Here, people say the fight is between Paris and Madrid. (I hope. Less competitors)


london 2012 cause i got that feeling things havent even started to get heated yet


----------



## JumbleJim

I think London's main pitfall is the problem of some venues being quite far away from each other. The tube is generally reliable, it does its job - with one more line being built (the East London Line), the channel tunnel extension via North East London not to mention the existence of the reliable Jubilee Line and one of Europes best performing railways - the DLR transport should now be less of a problem than the IOC intially claimed. The British Press seem to have nothing better to do than moan about transport on slow news days, its all british cynicism and should be taken with salt.

Out of all the bidders - London is the city with the most languages spoken within its perimeters than any other 1000sq km on Earth - surely this must be appealing to a world event?

No one seems to have mentioned anything about the paraolympic bids.


----------



## pricemazda

legolas said:


> How was the visit?? Here, in Spain some news say people in GB dislike London bid and IOC people aren't so happy as in Madrid was. Here, people say the fight is between Paris and Madrid. (I hope. Less competitors)


The IOC committee said while at their press conference in Madrid asked why the Spanish press corps were clapping at every announcement. So maybe the press in madrid isn't exactly being objective.

The rest of world outside of Spain is saying the race is between Paris and London with Madrid being the outsider, and New York being the spoiler.


----------



## Munch

I got the impression that the IOC visit to London went spectacularly!!! But legolas, it may be exactly what your experiencing, and that Paris, London, and Madrid are all putting on fantastic visits making it seem like we are all holding teh highest momentum. 










There is an awful lot of negativity surrounding New York's stadium problems, that will make them appear poorly managed when it comes to the IOC grilling.


----------



## Kika

pricemazda said:


> The IOC committee said while at their press conference in Madrid asked why the Spanish press corps were clapping at every announcement. So maybe the press in madrid isn't exactly being objective.
> 
> The rest of world outside of Spain is saying the race is between Paris and London with Madrid being the outsider, and New York being the spoiler.



I am sorry to disagree with you but from what I hear here in Switzerland (although Switzerland is not the rest of the world), it looks like it is between Paris and Madrid… and the French news give me the same feeling…


----------



## Guest

And the winner is...... ¡¡¡¡ MADRID !!!!


----------



## Madman

Josua said:


> And the winner is...... ¡¡¡¡ MADRID !!!!


In your dreams! Its gonna be London 2012!


----------



## crazyjoeda

HAHA its Paris.


----------



## Madman

It would be funny if it came down to being between NY and Moscow at the last vote!


----------



## Nacho_82

VAMOS Madrid!!

If not... then LET'S GO NYC!!

If not... then DAVAI MOSCOW!!

If not... then ALLEZ PARIS!!

If not... then cancel the Games!!  

lol j/k

!


----------



## Q-TIP

Ive voted for MADRID. But does anyone know when last those cities (if they ever had!) hosted the olympics?


----------



## brummad

Paris 1900 and 1924

London 1908
In 1906, there was an eruption of Mount Vesuvius, near Naples. The Italian government needed money to rebuild the zone situated at the foot of the volcano and asked that the Games of the IV Olympiad, which should have taken place in Rome, be given to another city. Despite the lack of time, London put in a bid. This edition of the Olympic Games was one of the best organised that had taken place at that time. 

London 1948..again not won in bid but awarded anyway.

Moscow 1980


----------



## legolas

wonderfull pic, Munch.
I think the impression of the world is that the fighting is between Paris and Madrid. Not only by Spanish press, also in other news of the world. 
well, In july we'll see!


----------



## NY1

If they piock Paris i'll die.


----------



## NY1

Paris is full of intolerant, anti-semitic, narcisist people. Not a place to hold the Olympics. Anywhere else is ok.


----------



## KulasKusgan

moscow or paris.


----------



## eomer

- Madrid seems to have the best folder but...Spain has allready hosted OG in 1992.
- London seems a bit forward than Paris and New York.


----------



## Yankee BOY

Ive read countless forums articles and polls on the 2012 olympics and i truly believe this will be between NYC and Paris...third times a charm or is it?


----------



## Mo Rush

Paris is in the lead, london is catching up and needs 15 votes or so to catch up but it has the momentum...it could come down to 5 or so votes from the african continent..


----------



## CharlieP

eomer said:


> - Madrid seems to have the best folder but...Spain has allready hosted OG in 1992.


Yes, but Atlanta hosted the Games in 1996, only 12 years after the LA Olympics...


----------



## dudz

i'd choose moscow. want to give them another chance. :yes:


----------



## legolas

Well, I'm still thinking that Madrid has a lot of posibilities. Right now, Paris is the best positioned, but Madrid will increase its posibilities each day.
http://www.gamesbids.com/cgi-bin/news/archives.cgi?category=1&view=2-05
Look this articles. It isn't Spanish ones. Look that the "best" articles are about Madrid...


Si Madrid gana los juegos, haremos de ellos los mejores de la historia y nos convertiremos en referencia mundial de las cosas bien hechas.


----------



## Mo Rush

im sorry to say that althought madrid has put in an excellent bid, it certainly wont get the games after barcelona, it might come third or even second but in my opinion it wont be able to convince more than 50 IOC members that the games need to return to spain, london is gaining momentum and will do so until july 6 when the bid will be won by 5-10 votes


----------



## Jerv

Nacho_82 said:


> VAMOS Madrid!!
> 
> If not... then LET'S GO NYC!!
> 
> If not... then DAVAI MOSCOW!!
> 
> If not... then ALLEZ PARIS!!
> 
> If not... then cancel the Games!!
> 
> lol j/k
> 
> !



Sort you own house out before taking the piss out of ours. (ie terrorism)


----------



## Zim Flyer

NY1 said:


> Paris is full of intolerant, anti-semitic, narcisist people. Not a place to hold the Olympics. Anywhere else is ok.



So you don't like Paris then NY1. :runaway: 

I hope London gets it, if not then I would like Madrid to get because I am a fan of King Juan Carlos.


----------



## Nacho_82

Jerv said:


> Sort you own house out before taking the piss out of ours. (ie terrorism)


whatever :|


----------



## Jerv

^Ok. I win.


----------



## bnmaddict

NY1 said:


> Paris is full of intolerant, anti-semitic, narcisist people. Not a place to hold the Olympics. Anywhere else is ok.


Comments from a forumer who has probably never spent more than a week in Paris (if he's ever come here), and has been watching Fox News for too long... Very interesting  

Concerning the poll, the London bid is amazing from an architectural point of view, Madrid has a very interesting bid, but I'm French and Parisian so my vote goes to Paris... :runaway:


----------



## BOLSCHOI

and the Oscar ... ehmm .. Olympic Games goes to....


MOSCOW ! :jk:


----------



## Madman

BOLSCHOI said:


> and the Oscar ... ehmm .. Olympic Games goes to....
> 
> 
> MOSCOW ! :jk:


The more i read this thread the more amusing it would be if Moscow won the Olympics!


----------



## Javi

Madrid is the only big european capital that it has never organise a Olympic Games


----------



## coth

Madman said:


> The more i read this thread the more amusing it would be if Moscow won the Olympics!


Why? Moscow have best bid. But if you ask people about olympic games in Moscow they will say you. Yes Moscow is excellent but I don't want olympics there. Why? - I don't know.

Moscow just have a negative stereotype. That's a main problem.


----------



## Mo Rush

voting will come down to the wire!!!! London still 11 votes behind paris


----------



## pricemazda

There is a part of me that thinks this bidding round will end up damaging the IOC. There are so many WORLD cities in this round that there will be some very annoyed cities. Imagine if NYC, Madrid, Paris or London do not get the games, in effect the IOC voters have said four of the best cities in the world are not good enough to host an olympic games. It will put cities off for a long time, and maybe the IOC will be left choosing another Atlanta in the future


----------



## kony

pricemazda in any way the vote on july 5th can result in the 4 other cities to be judged as "not good enough to host the olympics" , this is ridiculous 

the ioc himself say that this is a very tough competition and everyone knows that all 5 cities will put up a great show

paris has bidded 2 times before, and it has lost...no one came to the conclusion that paris is not good enough to host the olympics...

what lecture of this process do u have excactly, i'm curious to know...


----------



## Reflex

1 - London
2 - Paris
3 - Madrid
4 - NY
5 - Moscow
kay:


----------



## coth

The Guardian says the cities that could be eliminated in the first round are Madrid or New York.


----------



## TROSKI

coth said:


> The Guardian says the cities that could be eliminated in the first round are Madrid or New York.



I don´t think so. Moscow and NY will fall first.


----------



## Manu84

Paris and Madrid are the favorits


----------



## acrux

1. Madrid
2. Paris
3. Moscow
4. London
5. New York


----------



## Mo Rush

madrid??? hahha yeah u try and convince more than 50 ioc members the games should go back to spain craaaazy!!


----------



## TROSKI

P.D.: He reads the sun (just a joke)


----------



## TROSKI

Talking about the thread subjet, i think Moscow and NY will be the first defeated, Then the bid will be a matter of three.


----------



## coth

One city will be eliminated in first round. Secound round will be for four cities. Winner getting olympic games. Highest possible it will be New York.


----------



## Madman

Coth what is the impression of Moscow's bid in Russia? I was wondering as in Britain it seems like they have written off Moscow already, unlike with the other bid cities, the media here seemed to virtually ignore the IOC's visit to the city!


----------



## coth

Man, remember shortlisting? Moscow was one of three outsiders, but Rio was leader. Rio - eliminated, Moscow passed to shortlist. Same will be in final vote. Moscow is just stereotypically putting down. But it is actually have excellent bid and guarantees. 
After visit - IOC said - Moscow is not an outsider.
Main pluses of bid.
- All sport arenas in one city.
- Almost all sport infrastructure already built and need just for some updates.
- High quality of sport infrastructure. We don't need for promises. We can show it now, what we did.
- Excellent transportation system.
- Olympic River conception. 
- Successful big sport events in past (like Olympic games in 1980, Young Olympic games in 1998, many world championships, in near past, in near future and in present, like 2005 Figure Skating Championships in time of IOC visiting)

all info on
http://m2012.ru

bid book
http://bidbook.m2012.ru/


----------



## SDK4

Hosting the Olympics in Moscow would be a great thing for Russia's economy, but I just don't think their bid can top New York, London, or Paris.


----------



## birminghamculture

*London Tour announcement delayed *  

Tour director Leblanc is expected to announce London's involvement 
The announcement that London will host the first two stages of the 2007 Tour de France is to be delayed to avoid damaging Paris' 2012 Olympic bid. 
It was hoped an early disclosure would boost the English capital's chances of hosting the Olympics. 

However, with the IOC verdict due on 6 July, Tour director Jean-Marie Leblanc wants to avoid harming the Paris bid. 

"We have no desire to betray the Paris bid, which we would do if we made an announcement now," said Leblanc. 

Leblanc is expected to confirm that London will host the prologue and the first stage proper of the 2007 race.


----------



## birminghamculture

*Freeman supports London 2012 bid *  

Australia's Olympic heroine Cathy Freeman has given her support to London's bid to host the 2012 Games. 
Freeman, who won gold in the 400m at the Sydney Olympics, was in London for the start of The Queen's Baton tour for the next year's Commonwealth Games. 

And Freeman expressed her views to London bid leader Lord Sebastian Coe when they met at Buckingham Palace. 

"I want London to win the 2012 Olympics. I've already voiced my support to Lord Seb Coe," she said. 

London is up against Paris, New York, Madrid and Moscow for the right to host the Olympics. 

And Freeman believes London can learn from the Sydney Olympics and from Melbourne's preparations for the 2006 Commonwealth Games. 

"From behind the scenes, being retired as I am, team-work is really important," she added. 

"It's a tough challenge, and that's how it should be, but it is so worth it. 

"Staying in touch with the community is really important too and understanding what people want. 

"Getting inside people's hearts and capturing their imaginations is a lesson so worth learning." 

The head of the Melbourne Games, Ronald Walker, has joined Freeman in praising the London bid. 

He admitted that the 2002 Commonwealth Games in Manchester was a benchmark for Melbourne. 

"We learned a lot from Manchester," he said. "I think Manchester was the underpinning claw for your bid for the Olympics. 

"You deserve to win the Olympics. I'm helping Seb Coe, myself, in certain countries and you're the best country to get the Olympics and I hope you do get them."


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

*BEST 2012 OLYMPIC LOGO*

*Madrid**










Moscow










Paris










London










New York








*


----------



## GoldenGate

London again.

Thier bid really, really impresses me.

Come on NY give us something which we can vote for you guys in :bash:


----------



## Morten M

Why is this posted in the stadium and sports arena section? It has nothing to do with stadiums.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

I posted it here, merely because this is where the more sport loving people come to view things about the Olympics. 

I didnt want people coming up with stupid posts, which was likely to happen if I put it in for instance the City V City forum.

Hope you appreciate this.

:cheers:


----------



## DïegôLG

Paris


----------



## eddyk

In order...

Moscow
Madrid
London
New York
Paris


----------



## Xeni-2

Paris too, original.


----------



## Capzilla

I must admit I like the heart Paris made out of the S2, but London's logo is the only one that really looks modern. Madrid and Moscow didn't even try to come up with something decent, it seems.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

Mine would probably be, in order ...

London
Paris
New York
Madrid
Moscow

London's looks the most modern and elegant, Paris is very colourful but looks a bit to childish something which they did on Word Art, NYC's is a bit more unique as they've used an iconic building, Madrid's is a tad plain and unimaginnative and Moscows ... well Moscow's doesnt incorporate that blue boxy area its just the Red and White logo, which to me is really, really bland.

:cheers:


----------



## vvill

i actaully quite like new york's one except for the words which look a bit too informal for olympics. it's more unique compared to london which doesn't really represent anything about the city. that's a bit of an old trick either - having something which kinda wraps across the letters.


----------



## 612bv3

^ I thought the ribbon was suppose to represent the Thames. It's really funny how NYC is the only one that doesn't say Candidate City. 

NYC
Paris
London
Madrid
Moscow


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

vvill said:


> i actaully quite like new york's one except for the words which look a bit too informal for olympics. it's more unique compared to london which doesn't really represent anything about the city. that's a bit of an old trick either - having something which kinda wraps across the letters.


I think its a bit more unique then having the Olympic rings though. I mean its putting a different perspective on things. 

NYC's is very clever. if only it had a bit more sharpness to it.


----------



## brummad

vvill said:


> i actaully quite like new york's one except for the words which look a bit too informal for olympics. it's more unique compared to london which doesn't really represent anything about the city. that's a bit of an old trick either - having something which kinda wraps across the letters.



urm the ribbon of olympic colours is the thames doh!


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

brummad said:


> urm the ribbon of olympic colours is the thames doh!


Oh yeh :doh:

I see it now, That puts New Yorks clever logo to shame  

:cheers:


----------



## Madman

I think the London logo is the most impressive, the others are fine, but can someone explain to me what is going on with the Moscow logo?


----------



## Kampflamm

brummad said:


> urm the ribbon of olympic colours is the thames doh!


Like anybody outside of England is able to figure that one out.

NYC's the best, followed by Paris.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

Kampflamm said:


> Like anybody outside of England is able to figure that one out.
> 
> NYC's the best, followed by Paris.


True, but it still looks the classiest though.


----------



## Mo Rush

2012 Summer Olympic Bid Race Tightens
Posted 12:37 pm ET (GamesBids.com)

There are several reports that the race for the right to host the 2012 Summer Olympic Games is now a three-city contest between Paris, London and New York.

Sources close to the International Olympic Committee’s (IOC) evaluation commission reportedly told AFP that the draft report of the commission has the three cities clear of Madrid and Moscow. The sources said although the report, due to be published by June 6 at the latest, does not rank the cities, the order will be clear.

A source involved in the discussions said, “look, no one doubts that all five cities can hold a successful Olympics. But anyone who reads the report will be able to see that four are better than the fifth city and that three are better than the fourth”. According to the source Moscow comes last, followed by Madrid. He said, “it will be between London, Paris and New York”.

London’s Evening Standard reports that “after hammering the city’s transport capabilities in its first 2012 report last year Standard Sport can reveal that the IOC’s evaluation commission were very impressed by London on their visit last month”.

According to the newspaper the commission’s report will give London an excellent rating, putting it level with Paris and New York as frontrunners. Bid leader Sebastian Coe and his team are said to have won the best marks for their presentations to the commission. Madrid and Moscow have lost ground in fourth and fifth places respectively.

The newspaper says that following the visits, Paris, London and New York are now so close in technical terms that the new study will not be able to separate them.

The Standard called it interesting that New York received top marks despite very low poll ratings for public support for the bid and a row over their main stadium. The commission appears to believe these are not major hurdles, says the newspaper.

The Metropolitan Transportation Authority, who owns the land where the stadium is to be built, is expected to decide Thursday whether or not to give their approval to the New York 2012 plan.

AFP reports that according to bid sources in the evaluation commission their report only ranks a three or four on a scale of ten on its importance in picking the winner and that the cities should not get too carried away. One evaluation commission member said, “it is now up to the politics to decide the winner” while another source said, “London and Paris have to be careful they don’t kill each other off and let New York snatch victory”.

AFP reports that several European IOC members are already eyeing 2016 and might switch support for New York to leave the door open for what would be a certain European winner in 2016. “If New York win 2012 then you can bet the house the 2016 Games will go to Europe” said one IOC member.

But with the backing of former IOC president Juan Antonio Samaranch it would be foolish to discount Madrid, says AFP. Samaranch still has strong support among the membership and if he brought his full clout to bare, it could seriously threaten Paris, London and New York.

All five bid cities will make key presentations to the Oceania National Olympic Committees (ONOC) General Assembly in Brisbane Australia April 1 and 2.

ONOC’s President and Australian IOC vice-president Kevan Gosper says, “conventional wisdom is saying Paris is probably got its head still in front and have been a constant bidder, but London is also performing very, very well.

New York has never had the Games before and they’ve got a spectacular theme and you can’t take Madrid or Moscow for granted”, he added.


----------



## SDK4

Its down to the best three bids overall. Madrid and Moscow are great cities, but just not for the 2012 Olympics.


----------



## samsonyuen

London's is boring, hopefully if the city wins, the games logo will look a bit less bland. Paris' isn't that impressive either. The two frontrunners' bids look more like text with a few added colors and not much else. I like New York's, it's like a games logo, but I really like Moscow's. It's clocktower looks neat. Not sure what the blob in Madrid's bid logo is all about. Probably the worst I've seen.


----------



## exciter

madrid: simple, abstract, modern, but with sense, the spirit of the games keeps on the flame from the first games..
new york: simple too, use one of the icons of the city to play with it, just clever
london: looks quite old design
paris: it's like ''toys'r us''
moskow: the only thing about the OG are the circles


----------



## ch1le

New Yorks logo is frigin genius imo, second would be London (extra points for Thames), then Paris (nice heart), then Moscow and then Madrid, madrids logo is horrible imo


----------



## exciter

^ can you explain me why madrid and moscow are not cities to host the olympics?
just think that spain hosted one of the best olympic games ever (IOC), and Madrid is ready for this, as Barcelona did...
London is playing all the time to send this kind of 'ballons' , and i don't think the IOC will like so much those things, just seems not serious


----------



## Marvell

exciter said:


> ^ can you explain me why madrid and moscow are not cities to host the olympics?
> just think that spain hosted one of the best olympic games ever (IOC), and Madrid is ready for this, as Barcelona did...
> London is playing all the time to send this kind of 'ballons' , and i don't think the IOC will like so much those things, just seems not serious


Its just a very strong field, all 5 could host good games. It seems though that with the disadvantage of there having been a games in Spain recently, Madrid would have to be a better technical bid than Paris or London to have a chance, judging by the recent stories that isn't going to happen. But Madrid must be a strong shout for the next European games after this.

PS What is sending 'ballons'?


----------



## Sitol447

London!


----------



## pricemazda

Its not London who floated the story it was picked up all around the world, it was reported in France, US, Australia and on the independent Gamesbids.com. Maybe there might be some truth in it.


----------



## Guest

'No three-horse race for 2012'
31/03/2005 15:14 - (SA) 

Brisbane - Paris may be favourite ahead of London and New York to host the 2012 Olympic Games, but International Olympic Committee (IOC) president Jacques Rogge on Thursday denied it was a three-horse race. 

Rogge arrived here on Thursday for a two-day meeting of Oceania Olympic delegates, who will receive presentations from the five bidding cities ahead of the IOC vote in Singapore on July 6. 

Madrid and Moscow are also in the race to host the 2012 Games, but according to sources close to the IOC's evaluation commission Paris, London and New York are ahead of them, based on their technical ability to stage the event. 

But Rogge was playing the diplomat when he told reporters here shortly after his arrival that all the bidders were of high standard. 

"I don't want to speculate on so-called front-runners, all are good bids," Rogge said. 

But the IOC chief's comments did not dampen the enthusiasm of local bookmakers, with Centrebet installing Paris as a "red-hot favourite" ahead of London and New York. 

London mayor Ken Livingstone this month said that Paris remained the favourite to host the Games. 

"We've closed the gap on Paris, but the truth is, Paris is still ahead," Livingstone told local radio. 

But London 2012 executive Keith Mills, here to present his city's bid to Oceania delegates on Saturday, backed Rogge's sentiments. 

"I think it's very early to say who's in front, who's behind," Mills said here on Thursday. 

"This is a very close race. Five of the greatest cities in the world bidding for the Olympic Games this time. The toughest race probably in history." 

London bid chairperson Sebastian Coe will arrive here on Saturday after attending his mother Angela's funeral.


----------



## Peshu

Marvell said:


> Its just a very strong field, all 5 could host good games. It seems though that with the disadvantage of there having been a games in Spain recently, Madrid would have to be a better technical bid than Paris or London to have a chance, judging by the recent stories that isn't going to happen. But Madrid must be a strong shout for the next European games after this.
> 
> PS What is sending 'ballons'?


Different papers tell different bullshit.Spaniards are more then convinced that it is between Madrid and Paris.All other candidates don't stand a chance.Period.


----------



## SDK4

Score another one for New York, their new Manhatten stadium complex has won its approval.


----------



## TowersNYC

New York, New York


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

Peshu said:


> Different papers tell different bullshit.Spaniards are more then convinced that it is between Madrid and Paris.All other candidates don't stand a chance.Period.


Lol 

Peshu you dont have get around and talk more poo then comes out of a cows rear-end.

Madrid WILL NOT get the games. its so obvious. they will not give Spain 2 games in quick succesion. THINK ABOUT IT.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

SDK4 said:


> Score another one for New York, their new Manhatten stadium complex has won its approval.


Bugger

Ohwell London and Paris should be thanking God that the plans are awful. and admittedly the whole scenerio will have affected the NYC presentation to the IOC members.


----------



## eddyk

Peshu said:


> Londons had it twice.Why again?I think my prediction will be correct.It's Paris,with Madrid as an outsider.


London have only had it once I belive....and come 2012 it would of been 64 years ago!


----------



## coth

two
http://www.olympic.org/uk/games/past/index_uk.asp?OLGT=1&OLGY=1908
http://www.olympic.org/uk/games/past/index_uk.asp?OLGT=1&OLGY=1948


----------



## JDRS

Peshu said:


> Londons had it twice.Why again?I think my prediction will be correct.It's Paris,with Madrid as an outsider.


Madrid had had it once already and it wasn't long ago (Barcelona 1992) 

London has had it twice but on both times it has rescued the games when they couldn't be held elsewhere for whatever reasons. They were also a long time ago. If I remember rightly Paris has had it twice as well.


----------



## kony

JDRS said:


> Madrid had had it once already and it wasn't long ago (Barcelona 1992)


u meant _SPAIN_


----------



## JDRS

Yeh I meant Spain, it's a bit late here and I'm tired.


----------



## ferge

I'm currently listening to 'Proud', lol (The official London 2012 anthem, for those not in the know)...was wondering, do other bid cities have anthems or songs for their ...well, bids? Proud really does some up the London games package I think.


----------



## Yankee BOY

SDK4 said:


> If the three European cities don't stop bickering among themselves, they will knock each other out and New York will win easily.


Yes you exactly right. Madrid wont get it.


----------



## PreGy

If we remember what a Olympic is, Madrid is the best place for Olympics 2012, without doubt. Next, far away, Paris, then London (last one had'em twice and lose votes). NYC and Moscow can't compare with those three cities in the "Olympics theme".


----------



## pricemazda

Paris has had them twice, Spain had them in 1992. London bailed the olympic movement out twice, saving the games.


----------



## PreGy

pricemazda said:


> Paris has had them twice, Spain had them in 1992. London bailed the olympic movement out twice, saving the games.


EEUU got them several times last twenty years, last one in Atlanta 96


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

Please can we have a bit of common sense in this thread.

Madrid are now the bookies 4th favourites slipping from number 2 after the IOC visit.

The likelyhood of giving Spain the games again is tiny.

Moscow, also held the games recently in 1980, they have been experiencing political problems over the years and recently a top brass official had a close shave with an attempted assaination while the IOC were visiting.

NYC have had major problems with thier stadium but now is all sorted, IOC are still worried with security but I think they can hold a very succesful games, although the Atlanta games will be a big dent in thier chances, considering it was classed as one of the worst organised games ever staged.

Paris - were on top at the first IOC's evaluation by a long way, but they have been pegged back by both NYC and London, it has lost out on the last 2 bids but poor presentations for the 2008 Olympics could still be looked down upon by the international olympic commitee.

London had only been 3rd/4th favourite for a long time after the first IOC's evaluation, now as reported it is the joint favourite in what has been said to be the closest faught battle for the Olympics ever. It has the best Olympic Village plan, stadium design etc and has backing from both the Sydney and Athens olympics. 

The voting I think will be like this.

Moscow unfortunately will head out in the first round.
Followed by Madrid
Then it will be extremely close between the next 3. but London will seem to have India's, South Africas and most of the Oceania votes and should make it through to the final 2 which will also include Paris.

From there I ahvent got a clue what will happen, NYC and Moscow could vote for London but Madrid would be more likely to vote for Paris.

Its to unpredictable however, and I still think the only 3 that have a really outstanding chance are NYC, Paris and London.


----------



## urbanphx

New York City, period. The simple fact that it has _yet_ to host the games just boggles my mind. Even if another city has a better chance overall, I feel like it's almost paying past dues when it comes to NYC.

It's between New York, London, and Paris - Speculation of others ends there.


----------



## urbanphx

New York's, overall. 

Considering that most people would have absolutely *zero* idea that the particular ribbon's placement in the London logo is supposed to represent 'the path of the Thames', it just carries no weight with me.

Madrid's is fairly unoriginal, too.

Moscow's is okay.

But behind NY, Paris' is second to me.


----------



## Mo Rush

*LONDON 2012 LOGO ON LANDMARKS*



Citrus-Fruit said:


> Does anyone have images of the London Logo highlighted on its landmarks?


----------



## _keen_

London - old. Paris - very playfull and warm !


----------



## brummad

i am assuming everyone has looked at the fantastic set of videos on the london2012 website 

sport at heart is especially good, plus good old sue telling us all about the bid

http://www.webcast.ukcouncil.net/hosted/london2012/

have a look


----------



## Yankee BOY

If you want a better understanding of this whole thing go to GAMESBIDS.COM

Im going to stay up all night watchin the IOC presentations on ESPN and NBS on the night of July 5th.


----------



## Guest

Here's Mandela's vote: ... LONDON 

Mandela backs London bid
06/04/2005 15:06 - (SA) 

Johannesburg - Former President Nelson Mandela is backing London's bid to host the 2012 Olympics. 

"There is no city like London," the 1993 Nobel Peace Prize winner said in a statement on Wednesday. "It is a wonderfully diverse and open city providing a home to hundreds of different nationalities from all over the world. 

"I can't think of a better place than London to hold an event that unites the world. London would offer something very special to the Olympic Movement, including great new sporting facilities and a legacy for generations to come." 

London is competing against New York, Paris, Madrid and Moscow in the highest-profile bid race in Olympic history. The International Olympic Committee will select the host city on July 6. 

"Nelson Mandela's backing for London 2012 is a powerful indication of the breadth of support that our bid is receiving all over the world," British Sports Minister Richard Caborn said at a news conference. 

Caborn and bid chairperson Sebastian Coe met on Monday with Mandela, who did not attend the news conference. The anti-apartheid leader has been a strong advocate of using sport to unite people.


----------



## brummad

we love you nelson!


----------



## SDK4

New York is the cultural and economic center of the world, no one can beat that. New York 2012


----------



## Crusader

wow, its really neck-and-neck between London and Madrid. With Madrid just in the lead.


----------



## Madman

SDK4 said:


> If New York was given the Olympics, there is a distinct advantage to it. Money. I am not trying to gloat over the vast wealth of the U.S., but you have to know the U.S. will put as much money as possible to create a great Olympic games. With London and Paris, there are no guarantees that as much money as needed will be put forth.


Where did you get that idea from? France and Britain are just as wealthy as the US. In fact Britain and France would probably put more money into an Olympics as it is more of a national celebration rather than a regional one...ie once they get the olympics they arent gonna get it 20/30 yrs again (as is the case in the US it seems).


----------



## pricemazda

Yeah the worlds 4th and 5th largest economies can't afford the olympics!!!! lol


----------



## eddyk

Double Post \/


----------



## eddyk

Its my understanding that Britain had more fans in Athens than any other country apart from Greece of course!

I think the IOC will take note of that!


----------



## brummad

this is true....it was quite obvious when watching the two kelly wins. there were thousands of them there


----------



## Englishman

SDK4 said:


> If New York was given the Olympics, there is a distinct advantage to it. Money. I am not trying to gloat over the vast wealth of the U.S., but you have to know the U.S. will put as much money as possible to create a great Olympic games. With London and Paris, there are no guarantees that as much money as needed will be put forth.


I thought the US games were more profit focused. Anyway the expected money spent is less in NY than London and Paris I believe.


----------



## Peyre

London, it will regenerate a whole area. Theres a legacy to be made.


----------



## Torete

As I can see, at this very time, Madrid wins the poll. That´s all I can say. Despite of the individual opinions, Colectivity says Madrid will host the games.


My personal opinion:

I live at this time in Paris (although I was born in Madrid), and I see both cities as the top final competitors.

Certainly, I can´t see Moscow neither NY winning the games, not yet. Their bid is just far far away from Paris, Madird and London ones, almost in every aspect considered, apart from Hotel capacity. London could be if they relax a little. I mean, in Paris, and also in Madrid, London its seen to be playing unfairly....

Between Madrid and Paris, I´d like to give my vote to Madrid, (if Public Mass transportation is a strong part of the bid, Paris stinks, I´m sorry, but its more than a opinion, it´s the true). In the other way, Paris is just so charming, that I know the match is really complicated for Madrid.

I don´t care if Barcelona or Atlanta held the games in the last Century. I just look at each city, despite of the precedents. That´s my opinion....


----------



## brummad

how is london playing the bid unfairly?...i think the french have to look at their decision to hold back the announcement of the pre and 1st stage of the tour de france being held in the UK before saying anything bad about the london bid team! as for relaxing....we dont relax because we want it so much...its effort mate!


----------



## JDRS

Crusader said:


> wow, its really neck-and-neck between London and Madrid. With Madrid just in the lead.


Nope it's between London and Paris now I believe. With New York just behind.


----------



## brummad

originally posted by sparks in the uk forum

- Construction has finally begun on the new arena that will sit inside the Millenium Dome with a planned opening date of early 2007.

- The capacity will be 23,000 making it the biggest arena in the UK.

Renderings


----------



## vivayo

I always think that the millenium dome, was ideal for a great arena, finally they started this proyect.

a question for the brits???? Is the other mayor arena ( + 15,000 capacity) in the London area???

by the way I voted for London because i think it will have the best venues, for its history, and many other factors.


----------



## rantanamo

wasn't it already announced weeks ago that London, New York and Paris are the three finalists?


----------



## exciter

please, just read the poll, first madrid with london....
about the three finalist, this was a false announcement, from.....who is interested?, and the IOC just said by now the five cities are still candidates


----------



## Capzilla

Madrid might be doing well in this poll but in reality it's between London and Paris. Looking forward to see the Games at Stratford, then. (no way I'll fly to France for them, but London, definitely)


----------



## exciter

i still don't understand why you are so sure about the thing is about london and paris, when the IOC just say something totally different. i think you should show more respect for the others cities, not only madrid, just new york and moskow.
maybe you are gonna get a great surprise in july, i hope so...


----------



## brummad

a run down on London 2012 venues' capacities and locations:

Stadium 80k reduced to 25k after games, olympic park

Wembley 90k permanent, north west london

Dome 23k permanent, greenwich peninsula

Greenwich arena 6k next to dome, to be moved to elsewhere in uk

Hockey stadium 1 x 15k and 1 x 5k, olympic park

Horse Guards parade beach volleyball 15k temp, central london

Regents Park baseball 10k reduced after games, softball 8k reduced after games, road 
cycle finish 3k temp...all central london

Royal Artillery Barracks shooting 7.5k temp but moved to new location after games, central london

Hyde Park 3k for end of triathlon temp central london

EXCEL 4 arenas between 6 and 10k, almost central london, seating dismantled for excel to carry on.

Lords 6.5k seating for archery, almost central london ,seating part of lords stadium

4 multiuse arenas at olympic park 2 will stay and 2 will move to diff part of UK

Velopark bmx 6k and velodrome 6k both stay at olympic park

Mountain bike 3k weald country park close to london temp

Broxbourne canoe centre 12k permanent, just outside of london

Aquatic centre 20k reduced to 3.5 k after games, olympic park

Wimbledon many many K's permanent, redeveloped centre court roof and court 18 i think, permanent, west london

Eton dorney rowing, 20k, reduced significantly after games as its a school facility

plus the expansion of football stadia across the UK plus horses at greenwich park (gorgeous), weymouth and portland for all the sailing shenanigans which is easy to get to from london,

plus a plethora of training venues especially in Birmingham where plans are afoot to turn Bham University and Warwick Uni campus into holding village so athletes can use facilities at the NEC the NIA, alexander stadium, indoor athletics institute, both Uni sports facilities, plus villa training grounds and numerous other venues across the country.

sounds rather good doesnt it!


----------



## onetwothree

If London gets it, they're going to reduce the stadium from 80k to 25k after the Olympics? That's just stupid IMO


----------



## brummad

oh no its not coz if bham build this super (telstra dome) style stadium we can hold all the athletics up here lol...we already have the indoor track lol


----------



## brunob

1.NY
2.London
3.Paris
4.Moscow
5.Madrid


----------



## Jonesy55

1. London
2. Paris
3. NYC
4. Madrid
5. Moscow


----------



## onetwothree

1. London, that's for sure.
2. New York City, but still, I'd much rather see it in London.
3. Paris, it's been awhile.
4. Moscow, too ... Not-my-stylish
5. Madrid, Barcelona 92'


----------



## Accura4Matalan

1. London
2. Moscow
3. Madrid
4. Paris
5. New York


----------



## Capzilla

SDK4 said:


> Ah I'm not so sure about that. No matter where the olympics are held (especially in New York City) the stadiums will be full.


Well, they weren't in Athens!


----------



## eddyk

Not at the morning events!


One thing for sure I will know....The stadiums in London will be full....even for the paralympics....not an almost empty stadium that we usually see!


----------



## eddyk

75 days to go: London launches Countdown Clock 

Politicians from all three major political parties have taken a break from the General Election campaign to launch a London 2012 Countdown Clock in Trafalgar Square.

The clock shows the exact number of days, hours, minutes and seconds until the Host City for the 2012 Olympic Games and Paralympic Games is announced on 6 July.

London 2012 ambassador Cherie Blair joined bid Chairman Sebastian Coe and Culture Secretary Tessa Jowell to unveil the clock, which is sponsored by London 2012 Premier Partner EDF Energy.

And Shadow Sports Minister Hugh Robertson joined Liberal Democrat London spokeswoman Sarah Teather at the launch to underline the cross-party support behind London's bid.

Double Olympic champion Lord Coe said: "The London 2012 Countdown Clock provides a visual focus for our campaign as we enter the final stages of our bid to bring the Olympic Games and Paralympic Games to London.

"I believe that London has a winning blueprint, and just this week the Mayor announced that a new hockey facility will be built in London regardless of the outcome of the bid.

"This leaves us just two permanent venues to build for a London Games and demonstrates the sporting benefits already coming from this bid."

Mrs Blair, who has been one of the bid's strongest supporters, added: "I know that winning the right to host the Games here in London would be a huge boost to the capital, the UK and the Olympic Movement.

"It would be a fantastic experience for the world's athletes and would help to inspire a new generation of young people around the world and help to increase participation in Olympic sport."

Ms Jowell, the Cabinet Minister with responsibility for the bid, emphasised the support that London 2012 had from across the political spectrum.

"I am delighted to stand alongside Conservatives and Liberal Democrats today - in the middle of the election campaign - to show the world that Britain's three main political parties are firmly on the same side, united in wanting to bring the Games to London in 2012," she said.

Tory Sports spokesman Hugh Robertson added: "The Olympic Games are the world's greatest festival of sport and it would be an honour to host the Games in our own country.

"We have a fantastic chance and we are in a strong position. This is reiterated by the cross-party support we have here today."

And Ms Teather, the Liberal Democrats' spokeswoman on affairs in the capital, said: "London has everything the Games need: a strong technical bid, the skills and enthusiasm, and a legacy to regenerate the parts of London that need it most.

"Now the Countdown Clock is counting down the days, hours and minutes until the vote in Singapore the excitement and passion for London's bid can only grow."

Commuters and visitors passing through the capital's major railway stations will also see London 2012 Countdown Clocks on giant advertising screens.

The screens at Charing Cross, Euston, Gatwick Airport, Liverpool Street, London Bridge, Paddington and Waterloo stations are part of a £500,000 promotional campaign that also includes posters, leaflets and stickers.

Network Rail Chief Executive John Armitt said: 'We are proud to back the bid. Hosting the Games will bring wider sporting, social and economic benefits and prestige to Britain.

"Delivering the infrastructure to support the games will have a positive knock-on effect for Britain's railway."


----------



## brummad

COME ON LONDON!!!!! GOD I HOPE WE GET IT


----------



## NavyBlue

I say give it to a city thats never had it before...

Go *MADRID*


----------



## eddyk

Its nice to know that even if London dont win the bid all but 2 of the Venues will be/are being built anyway!

So even if we dont win....we still have many world class venues to look forward to....and in a great area aswell 

London will have its very own little sporting village...hazaa!


I just hope the IOC arnt thinking.....oh well they're building most of the stuff anyway so they wont be too upset they dont get the olympics!


----------



## FAETON

MADRID, MADRID, MADRID
"PIECE" FROM SPAIN I WAS BORN. :runaway:


----------



## EdZed

1. London
2. NYC
3. Moscow
4. Paris
5. Madrid

I think this is a very unique year due to the fact all 5 contenders are major cities in the world.


----------



## Manu84

EdZed said:


> 1. London
> 2. NYC
> 3. Moscow
> 4. Paris
> 5. Madrid
> 
> I think this is a very unique year due to the fact all 5 contenders are major cities in the world.


5. Madrid???? :weird:


----------



## Mo Rush

The race so far

1. Paris 10 -12 votes ahead
2. London 
3. NYC
4. Madrid
5. Moscow


----------



## kony

Mo Rush just 7 days ago :



Mo Rush said:


> *london is four votes ahead of paris*, of course its not official but do u really think there arent people at the london 2012 headquartes with photos of each ioc member on the wall calculating who will vote for who and who is certain and who is not, london can gain 2 votes at the berlin and 3 potentials meaning if they really impress 3 members from the commonwealth group of countries they cud have their vote. this is no reference to this poll, which is only right about who first and last place is, paris are 2nd thus far,why does london seem to be working the hardest, one foot wrong from paris and some panorama footage will be released and that court case could turn sour as well as SEB coe's big suprise..there is still soo much more to happen..


Mo Rush, today :



Mo Rush said:


> The race so far
> 
> 1. Paris 10 -12 votes ahead
> 2. London
> 3. NYC
> 4. Madrid
> 5. Moscow


*Dear Mo Rush*, How come in 7 days London who had 5 votes ahead, is now 12 votes behind (is it that the berlin announcements and their humiliating withdrawal did harm the london bid even among its craziest fan on here ?) ?? 

now we all know that we don't have to believe what you write on this board as it is obvious that you're the one wo speculate the most without any reliable piece of information...


----------



## rantanamo

what's this I hear about London illegally offering an incentive package and having to withdraw it?


----------



## eddyk

Double post


----------



## eddyk

We offered it ages ago with our initial package and decided (didnt 'have to') to remove it to 'stop a bidding war'....whatever they mean by that!


----------



## nick_taylor

Also is there something about Johnson & Johnson and the New York bid as well I hear?


----------



## rantanamo

> Reuters
> 
> London Olympics 2012 Bid Team Withdraws Inducements
> 
> Sat Apr 23, 2005
> By Mark Meadows
> 
> 
> LONDON (Reuters) - London's bid team for the 2012 Olympics has withdrawn the offer of inducements for sporting bodies announced in Berlin last week.
> 
> The International Olympic Committee Ethics Commission had been asked to examine the financial incentives offered by London and New York and IOC President Jacques Rogge said he was keen to avoid a bidding war.
> 
> London had promised to give a $50,000 credit to each National Olympic Committee toward the cost of using British training camps, a bill of around $10 million, as well as air fares for team members and discount cards for restaurants, shops and theaters.
> 
> "In light of President Rogge's remarks and the importance of London 2012's commitment to working in close co-operation with the IOC, we feel it is in the best interests of the Olympic movement to withdraw the charters at this stage," a London statement said on Saturday.
> 
> "The IOC President has made clear that all candidate cities need to avoid a bidding war in the race to host the Olympic and Paralympic Games in 2012."
> 
> London had also offered free accommodation and living expenses for technical delegates from international sporting federations to stay in London for up to a year to oversee preparations.
> 
> New York's bid team was cleared on Friday of any wrongdoing by the IOC over their offer of inducements at the meeting of sports federations in Berlin.
> 
> The IOC Ethics Commission ruled that the creation of an Olympic Sports Marketing Council was an integral part of New York's candidature file and that they had no case to answer.
> 
> New York mayor Michael Bloomberg had offered sports federations a chance to gain a foothold in the lucrative U.S. market as part of their pitch to win the Games along with free office space.
> 
> New York is bidding against London, Paris, Madrid and Moscow to stage the 2012 Games. The IOC will vote on the host city at its session in Singapore on July 6. London and New York were the only two cities to announce major new initiatives to sports federations at the conference and although they were not accused of contravening any rules, the IOC asked them to clarify a number of issues.
> 
> Both teams said their proposals were accounted for in their official bid books submitted last year.


all for something that might put one's city in terrible debt. None of the current cities needs the pub from an Olympics.


----------



## Mo Rush

when u listen to the song proud by heather small and watch the london olympic bid videos u cant imagine that the games will be staged anywhere else... the london games appeals to the heart of people across the world and reaches for that true desire each athlete has for success.


----------



## rantanamo

Posts like that are why I was laughing on that other thread.


----------



## kony

Mo Rush said:


> when u listen to the song proud by heather small and watch the london olympic bid videos u cant imagine that the games will be staged anywhere else... the london games appeals to the heart of people across the world and reaches for that true desire each athlete has for success.



Yeah right !!

come on Mo Rush, it's funny you didn't explain how your "official" counting machine get London2012 from 5 votes ahead paris last week to 12 votes behind now, as i stressed it in a post below...

is it that you realized how stupid your statement was ?...


----------



## EnglishKevin

*It Should Go To London*

London - it's a superb bid using a stunning new olympic stadium , fantastic new Wembley stadium , world famous venues like Wimbledon , new facilties , Millienum Dome , Europes largest new park for 200 years as part of a well thought out legacy .

This is Britain's 4th bid after the Birmingham and Manchester bids ( thanks for a great Commonwealth Games - 73 nations ) .

The inspiration for Baron De Coubetain's modern vision of the olympics was found in the UK .

The UK is home to and originator of the paralympics .

London saved the olympics twice .

The greatest worldwide sports are British sports.

London is the european culture capital , particularly in youth and theatre .


----------



## interpol

As an Australian, and for many other reasons, i'm going with London!
However I think Paris would be just as good. 

It will be either Paris or London.

New York - Atlanta 1996 was a disgrace and Salt Lake City 2002 wasn't that long ago. Besides it would be the 9th US Olympic Games.

Madrid - Great plan. Just not Madrid's time. Barcelona only hosted in 1992. But BCN92 was one of the greatest Games ever (with Sydney 2000), so really it should work in Madrid's favour, however, Parid and London are just too powerful.

Moscow - Could be very good to help revamp Russia's reputation to the World. However, London and Paris havent hosted since 1948 and 1924, and Moscow only just in 1980.

Perhaps St. Petersburg should bid for 2016? That could be interesting...


----------



## rantanamo

I think we are all idealistic when thinking the committee cares how much they spread the games around. They have other things on their agenda.


----------



## interpol

rantanamo said:


> I think we are all idealistic when thinking the committee cares how much they spread the games around. They have other things on their agenda.


I know. If it wasn't the case then they would have shortlisted Istanbul and Rio for 2012; both cities had bids lined up.

All countries bidding have hosted before. 

However, the IOC is wary of going where the money is, ie/ Atlanta 1996. That time they picked a city relatively unknown (on a world scale) to host the Centennial Olympic Games, which 'idealistically' should have been held in Athens, Greece. The money driving Atlanta was primarily Coca Cola's involvement in the bid (which led to Pepsi throwing support behind Melbourne and Toronto's bid for those Games). 
The Greek's certainly weren't happy....
JA Samaranch (former IOC President) even said him self during/after the Games, that perhaps Atlanta hosting showed a flaw in the voting process. It was changed soon after.


----------



## rantanamo

Atlanta has what to do with New York?


----------



## birminghamculture

rantanamo said:


> Atlanta has what to do with New York?


It was an absolute shambles, an utter disgrace on behalf of the Olympic Commitee and made the United States look like it was incaple of holding major events ...

Think About It :sleepy:


----------



## EnglishKevin

rantanamo said:


> I think we are all idealistic when thinking the committee cares how much they spread the games around. They have other things on their agenda.



Yes , I agree . My wish is that the olympics be permanently based in Greece funded by the international community and revenue raised by Greece from the ensuing profits - tourism , sponsorship deals etc . It would put an end to what sometimes looks like unseemly begging and jostling for this supposedly great ' priviledge ' .I think the bidding process stirs up nationalistic overtones and causes petty resentment and of course we are all aware of the corruption issues .It all became too big so long ago but ,we have to compete for it because that's the system that has developed so it is important to me that London wins . Someone should form a foundation to get the olympics returned to Greece for good .



[/IMG]http://www.london2012.org/en/bid/sport+and+venue+information/list+of+all+venues/Olympic+Stadium.htm


----------



## snitsky

I hope Paris gets them.


----------



## SDK4

If the Olympics were permenantly based somewhere, it's international popularity would collapse. What makes the Olympics so much fun is that it doesn't stay in one place. Switching host cities allows the games to be different each time. With a permenant host country like Greece, to keep up it with the prestige of the Olympics, it would have spend billions to make every venue world class every four years. It would be boring!!!1


----------



## MiguelD

i support madrid!!!!!


----------



## ExYankee

Paris? Please....


----------



## ExYankee

rantanamo said:


> Atlanta has what to do with New York?


Having the Olympics in Atlanta is like having them on the moon. Whaddaf*ck were they thinking?


----------



## Atlman1

ExYankee said:


> Having the Olympics in Atlanta is like having them on the moon. Whaddaf*ck were they thinking?


At least we know it will never be in Charlotte.


----------



## james2390

Atlman1 said:


> At least we know it will never be in Charlotte.


haha, exactly.


----------



## ranny fash

london cos that part of london needs sorting out. its good that theyre thinking of how to have a positive effect on a very rundown area


----------



## CharlieP

Oooh, London and Madrid level on 216 votes each...


----------



## Manu84

go go go Madrid


----------



## Anniyan

LONDON - 2012
PARIS - 2016
INDIA(City not finalised) -2020


----------



## kony

eddyk said:


> Latest odds from william hill!
> 
> 11-10 Paris
> 5-4 London
> 7-1 Madrid
> 8-1 New York
> 20-1 Moscow


i'm not familiar with odds, so what does this ranking mean exactly ? it seems that london has strenghten its odd and is now ahead of paris ? am i wrong ?


----------



## Mo Rush

Anniyan said:


> LONDON - 2012
> PARIS - 2016
> INDIA(City not finalised) -2020


IMO it shud be LONDON 2012, i dont think europe will get 2016 eventhough i think paris in some way do deserve the games and would also stage a fantastic games, 2016/2020 should go to buenos aires or cape town maybe toronto but they staging 2010, otherwise the next olympic games in asia should go to india i think that perhaps new york city should host 2016 unless buenos aires gain strong support, if an african bid doesnt win the first time i think it would win the second time round,unless the IOC really feel the need to go to africa!!


----------



## Madman

kony said:


> i'm not familiar with odds, so what does this ranking mean exactly ? it seems that london has strenghten its odd and is now ahead of paris ? am i wrong ?


It means paris is the favourite (by quite a bit) followed by London which appears to be catching up (albeit at a minute rate ), and Moscow the outsider.


----------



## eddyk

kony said:


> i'm not familiar with odds, so what does this ranking mean exactly ? it seems that london has strenghten its odd and is now ahead of paris ? am i wrong ?


Yes, those odds go from bookies favorites (top) to their least favorites bottom!

Paris is currently favorite....but that just a Betting Companys opinion...they look at the news and things like that to see how the bid is going...and but the odds accordingly!

Paris is 11/10...meaning you have to place a bet of £10 just to win £1...you see...the Bookies have raised the odd so much as they're sure they will win and dont want to be paying out much!


----------



## kony

ok thanx for this explanation guys ! i understand better now


----------



## n0gades

Madrid 2mil12


----------



## wolbol

man, the London Logo really sucks, I think Moscow has to receive the chance or Madrid (very nice logo)


----------



## Mo Rush

HOW THE IOC will rate the olympic bids.

"We believe Paris and London will host an excellent olympic games,....New York and Madrid have the potential to host a very good olympic games.....moscow will host a good olympic games..."


----------



## Manu84

:drunk: Madrid :drunk: :clown: :booze: :laugh: :lock: 2012 :bow: :cheers1: :hammer: :jippo: :horse:


----------



## Javi

GO MADRID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mo Rush

what do all you people think? is this a true reflection? what do u agree with? what would you have given to each city?


----------



## Mo Rush

Here’s how we set up the categories in the Power Index, plus more detailed explanations on the rankings in each category:

Accommodation: Quantity, quality and value for money.

London, New York and Paris may have some of the world’s best hotels, but they are all expensive, while lower-priced accoms are rather ordinary. London and Paris don’t have the large hotels needed for major Olympics meetings. Madrid offers greater value but fewer rooms. Moscow offers fewer rooms and high rates.

Ambiance: Is the city comfortable, tourist-friendly, a pleasure to visit?

Paris gets the first 10 in this category, marginally superior to New York and London. Madrid is a great city that is just not as big or developed as its main rivals. Moscow is an interesting place to visit but a challenge to negotiate and dear on the pocket book, given the return on the spend.

Bid Operation: Leadership, strategy and public relations:

New York and Paris are tied in the category with scores of 8, while London scores a seven. All have strong leaders. London, though lurching through a change at the top a year ago, has the only Olympian leading a bid. Paris has played a cool and quiet strategy in its international campaign, as has New York City which actually has been preparing for this bid for 10 years.

Madrid has tried to exploit its hosting of events in Olympic sports but still needs help with international public relations and has yet to create a compelling reason for the Games to come to Spain.

London has the most engaged promotional and p-r program and a big story to tell. Moscow has run a solid campaign but doesn’t convince that 2012 belongs in Russia.

Games Cost and Finance: The bill for operating the Olympics and the infrastructure needed, unusual finance risks. Higher scores indicate lower costs.

Madrid offers the most economical plan for the Games with a bill of just over $1.8 billion for Olympics-related construction, while London comes in seven times higher, the lowest score in the infrastructure category.

New York City has a $250 million guarantee for the financing of the games. All other bids come with guarantees against any size shortfall.

Last Games in the Country: Years since last summer or winter Olympics. Higher the score, the longer the games. Some credit could be given for recent Olympic bids.

If this were the one criteria, London would win, having last hosted an Olympics in 1948. New York is the lowest score, the result of Salt Lake City only three years past. Paris and Madrid saw Olympics in their countries in 1992, while Moscow’s gap of 25 years is the longest after London’s.

England, France, Russia, Spain and the U.S. all have had recent Olympic bids, but two of the French bids came from Paris, including 2008, which could be slight plus for 2012.

Legacy: Impact of the Olympics in a city; sustainable venues

The London plan for regeneration of the Lower Lea Valley in the city’s east is the most ambitious legacy proposed by the 2012 cities, while Olympic Villages in New York and Paris would leave sizeable housing legacies. New York and London, which have a need for world-class Olympic sports venues, would benefit from the 2012 Games, as would Madrid. Moscow’s legacy potential is interesting: the 2012 Games would renew 1980 Olympic venues for a new generation of athletes.

Marketing: The size and impact of marketing programs

New York City’s marketing revenue forecast well in excess of $1 billion, plus its role as the world’s dominant communications and business center, makes it a behemoth among similar giants. London and Paris are close behind New York City. Madrid can’t offer the same media exposure, the same for Moscow, and as smaller markets neither city can provide the same revenue upside as their bigger rivals.

Public Support: Ranking based on bid book information.

Madrid and Moscow get 9s with surveys showing support for the Olympics near the 90% mark. In the middle are Paris and London, while New York City’s 6 is the lowest.

Security: Reputation and quality of security, perceptions of risk.

Paris may not be immune to the terrorist violence that has struck Madrid, Moscow and New York City in recent years, but seems to have a lower profile for attack, hence a higher ranking. London has been spared recent attacks, but threats lurk domestically and internationally. All five have hosted major international events without incident since 9/11.

Transportation: Ease of travel, multiple transport options, airports, quality of public transit, taxis.

Paris and New York City share the top spot. London is working to upgrade its system. Madrid offers a superior system and great airport proximity. Moscow’s public transit is forbidding to foreigners and $100 for car fare to the airport is the sort of outrageous expense Moscow offers its guests. Paris has the best public transit links to the airport, followed by London and Madrid.

Venues and Overall Plan: The number of venues to build, Olympic Village, compactness.

Moscow is ahead of the rest with a venue infrastructure in place from the 1980 Olympics, winning the city a 9 in the Power Index. Paris is next with its Stade de France and plans to build a series of temporary venues in compact clusters. London’s proposed Olympic Park with stadium, village and new arenas is the biggest project of all five cities.

All the cities have selected central locations for Olympic Villages. All the cities except Moscow would have football preliminaries in other parts of the country. Only Moscow and New York City will have sailing in the city limits.

Madrid’s Olympic plan calls for three main clusters of venues with the concentration in the east of the city near the airport.

For New York City a big question mark looms over its planned Olympic Stadium that should be answered by early June. If the stadium plans fail to pass muster in New York City before the IOC vote, the U.S. bid could be history.


----------



## eddyk

Mo Rush said:


> what do all you people think? is this a true reflection? what do u agree with? what would you have given to each city?



Give London a 9 for Puplic support...and thats about right!


London has got a better legacy than the rest IMO, and that might tip the balance....it doesnt just want the games for the sake of having the games


----------



## coth

full of negative stereotype against moscow.

first of all - security in moscow is much better than anywhere else. our special services have much more experience than other other countries.

second. wth the transportation of moscow have less points than new york? at least on same level as london, but most probably higher.

three. Legacy - 6 for Moscow?

four. Ambience - 5? based on what?

five. Marketing - 5? again, why, based on what? same as Madrid. this two points is heavly stereotyped.

six. Accomodation. again. why is so low for Moscow?

seven. why do high cost of games adding more points? I think it should be directly back.


----------



## eddyk

Oh yeah.....London should have a 10 for transportation!


----------



## pricemazda

Coth there is no such thing as russophobia. Around the rings is an indepedent website that analyses the bidding process. Gamesbids.com also published their latest ranking and Moscow was last. 

On each of your points

1) Russian special forces have no more experience than any of the other bidding cities. If you really want to get into a competition over it, i would hazard a guess London has experienced terrorism more than any other city. But Paris, Madrid, New York, London and moscow have all experienced terrorism. 

2) It will be based on the transportation plan in the bid, so moscows river plan might not be considered that great.

3) The legacy element for moscow is not that strong and in comparison to other cities it certainly doesn't measure up.

4) I think they might be referring to the atmosphere in each city, the 'x' factor.

5) Remember the IOC placed moscow last as well and if you read their report these are all things they criticised moscow for.

6) It could be that the other cities have a greater number of high class hotels. Also maybe the spread of different class of hotels could be better in other cities.

7) They are concerned about how moscow is going to finance the games and the financial projections moscow has used.

Seriously Coth there is no such thing as russophobia.


----------



## coth

1) Russia have more experience. The last years of terrorism showed it. British MI5 have absolutely no experience in terrorism. 

2) It is Venues Plans that you talking about. Moscow ahead of anyone else. However I think this one is overestimated.

3) based on what?

4) i know what it is referring to. but again, based on what?

5) as well as said that moscow is not an outsider. again, based on what?

6) hotels is not a problem in moscow by 2012. as for high class, it is not a problem right now.

7) moscow have no money problems. even moscow have larger city budged than london.

moscow have heavy negative stereotype. that's the only problem with it.


----------



## eddyk

" 1)British MI5 have absolutely no experience in terrorism. "

Does willjfox visit the sport section?....hes better at this stuff than me!

"5) as well as said that moscow is not an outsider. again, based on what?"

Bookie odds?

LATEST 2012 ODDS 

11-10 Paris 
5-4 London 
7-1 Madrid 
8-1 New York 
20-1 Moscow


----------



## pricemazda

The initial IOC report which ranked Moscow last. 

MI5 have no experience of terrorism!!!!! lol. Ever heard of the IRA?


----------



## coth

IRA is nothing compared to islamic terrorism... And I don't think IRA will interfere into olympic games. Islamic terrorism - highly possible. But do MI5 have experience with islamic terrorism?

Moscow was stereotypicaly in outsiders before shortlisting. Rio was on top. But Moscow passed. Rio not. 

Which IOC report do you refering to?


----------



## pricemazda

Yes the number of arrests and the 4 attempt attacks on London that were foiled by MI5.

It is not a case of whether the IRA would attack, it is the numerous times they have bombed london in the past that gives mi5 experience. There are no bins anywhere in train stations or on the underground because of the IRA, there are roadblocks coming into the city of London called the 'ring of steel' to randomly search vehicles coming into the city of London. And to be honest you saying that the 5000 people who have died because of the IRA is nothing, it is actually quite offensive. 

The initial report which decided which cities would gon forward to election. It ranked the cities 1st Paris, 2nd Madrid, 3rd London, 4th New York and 5th Moscow.


----------



## eddyk

Maybe he didnt know!

Heck I didnt know the toll was up to 5000!


----------



## pricemazda

Yep obviously the overwhelming majority were in NI. But I think that figure is for the whole of the throubles not just the provos.


----------



## WeasteDevil

Errrrrr!

The IRA is no longer a threat. Other factions are however. As is Al Quikidooble.

Every western city is a target.


----------



## pricemazda

Errrrrr! 

Yes we know, coth suggested that MI5 knew nothing about how to deal with terrorism, when they quite clearly have 30 years of experience. Go back and read the thread.


----------



## EnglishKevin

coth said:


> IRA is nothing compared to islamic terrorism... And I don't think IRA will interfere into olympic games. Islamic terrorism - highly possible. But do MI5 have experience with islamic terrorism?
> 
> Moscow was stereotypicaly in outsiders before shortlisting. Rio was on top. But Moscow passed. Rio not.
> 
> Which IOC report do you refering to?


-----------------------------------------------

You obviously have no idea what you're talking about . Only a fool opens his mouth about things he is ignorant of .

The British are very experienced in dealing with terrorism and anti-terrorism in relation to the IRA over half a century + and that of other organisations - Libyan embassy seige , anti-israeli bombs in London . Moscow has never experienced a sustained campaign by a terrorist group spread over decades .


----------



## Capzilla

Well, when it comes to terrorism, London and Madrid should be sure wins.

- London: experience, lots of precautions already in place and a wary public.
- Madrid: chickened out after the last attack, so little need to pounce them again.

Compare with:

- Moscow: several idiotic incidents in the past years, some of them handled absolutely horribly.
- Paris: extra threat due to the headscarves ban. No way that decision has yet been forgotten and it angers a different group of extremists than the ones against the war, the latter are all in Iraq.
- NYC: remains a status symbol to take down for terrorists, especially if that new WTC is ever built.

Meh. Two more months and we'll known what the IOC thinks.


----------



## Englishman

Capzilla said:


> Well, when it comes to terrorism, London and Madrid should be sure wins.
> 
> - London: experience, lots of precautions already in place and a wary public.
> - Madrid: chickened out after the last attack, so little need to pounce them again.
> 
> Compare with:
> 
> - Moscow: several idiotic incidents in the past years, some of them handled absolutely horribly.
> - Paris: extra threat due to the headscarves ban. No way that decision has yet been forgotten and it angers a different group of extremists than the ones against the war, the latter are all in Iraq.
> - NYC: remains a status symbol to take down for terrorists, especially if that new WTC is ever built.
> 
> Meh. Two more months and we'll known what the IOC thinks.


Madrid seems to suffer still from it's seperatist movement - though not on the scale of Moscow.


----------



## Javier BF

Capzilla said:


> - Madrid: chickened out after the last attack, so little need to pounce them again.


Why do outsiders (especially Americans and other anglophones) insist in repeating this *outrageous libel*??

*Two million* Madrilenians (half the city's population) taking massively to the streets under the rain *the day right after the attacks*, calling the terrorists bastard cowards, when we all knew they were still right here among us and could have been prepared to place bombs within the crowd, is what you consider a proof of people "chickening out" to the terrorists??!! I cannot remember hearing about a citizen response anywhere at all comparable when NYC, or other cities, were hit.

I'm sick and tired of hearing this *insult* repeated again and again from people who were not here when that all happened, who seemingly haven't the foggiest idea about the Spaniards' firm stand against terrorists over *three long decades*, nor either about why we ousted Aznar from government.


----------



## WeasteDevil

¡Tranquilo, hombre!


----------



## artistaycreativo

MADRID 2M12


----------



## indiafastforward

*None of them!*

I'm so sick of western countries dominating the hosting for the Olympics, especially the United States. My personal vote goes to Sao Paulo, Brazil, Bangalore, India, or Johannesburg, South Africa. Let's spread the wealth a little bit.


----------



## WeasteDevil

indiafastforward said:


> I'm so sick of western countries dominating the hosting for the Olympics, especially the United States. My personal vote goes to Sao Paulo, Brazil, Bangalore, India, or Johannesburg, South Africa. Let's spread the wealth a little bit.


Have you actually thought that on of the main reasons for this might just be the cost of hosting the thing, especially building the infrastructure?


----------



## Capzilla

Javier BF said:


> why we ousted Aznar from government


Aznar wasn't even re-electable. Spain did choose not to elect Mariano Rajoy, despite the People's Party leading the polls.

I'll take back the "chickened out", but I cannot dismiss the possibility that the attacks influenced the elections, especially not when the murder of Pim Fortuyn a week before elections did the same in the Netherlands a few years ago (it gave his party such a boost that it had trouble finding reasonable representatives and indeed the coalition they formed collapsed in a year after bickering).


----------



## FabriFlorence

I'm sure that Madrid in 2012 will have the same accomodation level of Paris, Nyc and London, about trasportation I don't agree with Power Index, it's impossible that the great and very efficent Madrid transport can be compared to a unefficent and old transport like London's....


----------



## Englishman

FabriFlorence said:


> I'm sure that Madrid in 2012 will have the same accomodation level of Paris, Nyc and London, about trasportation I don't agree with Power Index, it's impossible that the great and very efficent Madrid transport can be compared to a unefficent and old transport like London's....


Can you tell me how many train lines and how many trains will be serving hte Madrid olympic park?

Below are London's public transport plans



> And fans would also enjoy rapid and regular transport, with London's plans built around the 10 lines serving the Olympic Park, the main venue for much of the Olympic and Paralympic action.
> 
> Nine of the lines already exist with the tenth, the Channel Tunnel Rail Link (CTRL) through the new Stratford International station, already well under way.
> 
> The CTRL line would carry the Olympic Javelin high-speed shuttle service, which would whisk fans between central London and the Park in just seven minutes and onto continental Europe in 45 minutes.
> 
> Along with the improved services on the Underground's Jubilee and Central Lines, the transport options into the Park would mean a *train every 15 seconds*.
> 
> The Tube and rail network, serving the Park and the wider entire Olympic city, would remain open until 2.30am every day during the Games, and would even operate for 24 hours on the days of the Opening and Closing Ceremonies.


----------



## coth

pricemazda said:


> Errrrrr!
> 
> Yes we know, coth suggested that MI5 knew nothing about how to deal with terrorism, when they quite clearly have 30 years of experience. Go back and read the thread.


Hohoho. Russian special forces was found in 1549. As for last decades. Do you really think that MI5 and MI6 have more experience than NKVD, KGB, FSB and GRU?


----------



## eddyk

"unefficent and old transport like London's...."

False negative stereotype....also did you know...all buses, trains and taxis in London are wheelchair accessible...which other city can boast that?!


----------



## Englishman

Whatever you say coth, there have been high profile attacks carried out on planes, theatres and schools in Russia, and in both the school and teatre things didn't really turn out well - in part because of poor procedures, in part due to bad luck, in any case unfortunately it doesn't seem the Russian security forces have managed to stop the people doing these attacks - only an optamist would suggest that the olympics wouldn't make a nice target for terrorists and from the two most high profile attacks in Russia I could understand holding such a high profile event may worry some people.


----------



## EnglishKevin

coth said:


> Hohoho. Russian special forces was found in 1549. As for last decades. Do you really think that MI5 and MI6 have more experience than NKVD, KGB, FSB and GRU?


=========================

Is this Pravda alive and still kicking . Have you just come here to spout Russian propoganda ? You're are making yourself look like a complete fool . You still have nothing to sell your own people , you're all pickled in vodka , crime and the mafia are rampant and they want you out of the G8 because you never should've been admitted in the first place .

KGB experience ? Surely you know better than to present the KGB as something to be proud of . You should be utterly ashamed of them .Experienced at what ? Dealing with terrorist bomb attacks in Russian high streets or hauling innocent people off to Siberia simply for disagreeing ? 

The other poster who is talking about the manner in which the Russian security forces handled recent Chechnyan terrorist attacks in Russia is correct . There is no way on earth that western security forces would've helped cause such a loss of life or behave in such a gun-ho manner with an almost seemingly complete disregard for human life .

BTW - get out of Chechyna . They do not want you there . One day they will be grateful for being free of you just like the former USSR states are today .


----------



## coth

Just try to guess, hwat the news channels i have watching only. from, say 99th time!

KGB, for your known, was the organization with very widely spector of work. Starting from typical statistical researches, economical researches with ending in intelligence.
But what you talking about is NKVD.

Hmm, CIA, in Iraq?

BTW - get out of Ireland! They don't want you there!


----------



## coth

and use PM to answer!


----------



## Koniaczeq

I have hope that London will win !!!! :cheers:


----------



## Madman

Actually the problem with Ireland was that some did want us there!


----------



## Peshu

Englishman said:


> For once I agree with you Peshu. We all make mistakes.



What do you mean for once Englishman?We always agree kay:


----------



## Englishman

coth said:


> and use PM to answer!


don't post on an open forum if you want private messages. Remove your message or expect people to reply on the thread. 

Who exactly do you want to get out of Ireland? Reply by pm please


----------



## EnglishKevin

Madman said:


> Actually the problem with Ireland was that some did want us there!


========================

You need to be reminded that the * DEMOCRATIC VOTE* in Northern Ireland has consistently demanded that Northern Ireland remain within The United Kingdom . We are duty bound to uphold and safeguard democracy . Democracy is the very foundation of our existence .

As regards The Republic of Ireland ; they fought for their freedom and it was granted . You might note however than post independence southern Ireland elected to remain within The British Empire for a while .

This is the modern age . Subjegating nations is no longer tolerable .Tell Russia .


----------



## EnglishKevin

coth said:


> Just try to guess, hwat the news channels i have watching only. from, say 99th time!
> 
> KGB, for your known, was the organization with very widely spector of work. Starting from typical statistical researches, economical researches with ending in intelligence.
> But what you talking about is NKVD.
> 
> Hmm, CIA, in Iraq?
> 
> BTW - get out of Ireland! They don't want you there!


------------------------------

I know exactly what I'm talking about and it is russian suppression of freedom and democracy . Enslavement of its' own and other peoples in the modern era . A dogmatic narrowmindedness that resulted in a miserable poverty stricken USSR that ultimately failed .

You cannot win this argument . There is no way that the world will view soviet/russian secret intelligence agencies and their personnel and anything but inherently evil .

You come from a world of depravation of mind , spirit and soul .

You need to be reminded that the * DEMOCRATIC VOTE* in Northern Ireland has consistently demanded that Northern Ireland remain within The United Kingdom . We are duty bound to uphold and safeguard democracy . Democracy is the very foundation of our existence .......but you wouldn't understand that .

As regards The Republic of Ireland ; they fought for their freedom and it was granted . You might note however than post independence southern Ireland elected to remain within The British Empire for a while .

This is the modern age . Subjegating nations is no longer tolerable .Tell Russia.


----------



## eddyk

The paralympic world cup is in Manchester now....will help our game bid if we host a good competition!


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

The Paralympic World Basketball Championships are being staged in Birmingham this year, whcih should also help the big just that little bit more.


----------



## coth

EnglishKevin said:


> ------------------------------
> 
> I know exactly what I'm talking about and it is russian suppression of freedom and democracy . Enslavement of its' own and other peoples in the modern era . A dogmatic narrowmindedness that resulted in a miserable poverty stricken USSR that ultimately failed .
> 
> You cannot win this argument . There is no way that the world will view soviet/russian secret intelligence agencies and their personnel and anything but inherently evil .
> 
> You come from a world of depravation of mind , spirit and soul .
> 
> You need to be reminded that the * DEMOCRATIC VOTE* in Northern Ireland has consistently demanded that Northern Ireland remain within The United Kingdom . We are duty bound to uphold and safeguard democracy . Democracy is the very foundation of our existence .......but you wouldn't understand that .
> 
> As regards The Republic of Ireland ; they fought for their freedom and it was granted . You might note however than post independence southern Ireland elected to remain within The British Empire for a while .
> 
> This is the modern age . Subjegating nations is no longer tolerable .Tell Russia.


Your knowledges about USSR and Russia are lmao.

I did told you to use PM. You starting offtop.


----------



## Englishman

EnglishKevin you look too much like me. I start thinking to my self I don't remember saying that. But then I read the name properly and I get it.


----------



## EnglishKevin

Englishman said:


> EnglishKevin you look too much like me. I start thinking to my self I don't remember saying that. But then I read the name properly and I get it.


===========


Me too


----------



## Len

Bangkok


----------



## Mo Rush

mmmm... the 2016 shortlist should have maybe one european city but i think should have the following cities assuming paris or london wins 2016.....

buenos aires
rio de janeiro
new delhi
cape town
brisbane
hamburgh/prague/london


----------



## eddyk

London Olympics Bill announced in Queen's Speech 

A London Olympics Bill will be introduced to Parliament as soon as possible if London is selected to host the 2012 Olympic Games and Paralympic Games.

Her Majesty The Queen included the Bill in her annual address outlining the Government's legislative programme to the State Opening of Parliament.

The Bill would set up the Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA), grant the Mayor of London specific powers relating to the preparation and staging of the Games and provide legal protection to Olympic logos and symbols.

London 2012 Chairman Sebastian Coe welcomed the news and stressed the importance of the Government's support for the bid.

"This demonstrates the absolute commitment of Tony Blair and his Government to bringing the Games to London in 2012," said the double Olympic champion.

"It shows how advanced our plans are and work could begin immediately if the International Olympic Committee (IOC) awards the Games to London on 6 July."

Confirmation of the legislation was welcomed by politicians from all three major parties.

Culture, Media and Sport Secretary Tessa Jowell, who is the Cabinet Minister with responsibility for London 2012, said: "We will be hitting the ground running if the IOC awards the Games to London in 50 days time.

"The London Olympics Bill, which will be introduced at the earliest possible opportunity if we win the bid, is further evidence of our ability to deliver an outstanding Games."

Tory Sports spokesman Hugh Robertson added: "We welcome the announcement of the London Olympics Bill. It shows how far advanced planning is for the 2012 Games.

"We agree with the Bill's principles and will work to ensure London has the best possible legislative framework to deliver a memorable Games if London is successful in the IOC vote 50 days from today."

And Liberal Democrat Don Foster said: "All major political parties have shown their support for London's bid to host the 2012 Games.

"Now the Liberal Democrats are resolute that, if successful, the UK will take every opportunity to deliver a Games worthy of enriching the Olympic Movement."


----------



## eddyk




----------



## SDK4

New York Jets Olympic Stadium is almost approved thanks to the great Gov. Pataki! NEW YORK 2012!


----------



## texasboy

eddyk said:


>


that is so cuuuuuuute


----------



## EnglishKevin

exciter said:


> first of all, i'm posting my ideas with respect to al the forumers, so please JDRS, don't use words as 'stupid' when you answer me, this kind of things only describes the person who say it.
> about an african, or sudamerican city to host the games, i think it should bee soon, by justice, maybe cape town, rio, buenos aires....
> i think the games must help to give up the cities, not only to increase some tv or sponsors accounts, so, do you think in terms of economics or global image that london, paris or new york, need the games?
> please be sincere and think about it


================================

Sincerely ? No . London does not need the games in order to boost it's image . It is an historic world city and doesn't need the publicity . That doesn't mean that it does not deserve the games for all kinds of reasons .


----------



## randy007

i don't want london to get the olympics


----------



## pricemazda

The award for the most informative contribution goes to...

Randy007


----------



## Capzilla

Come to think of it, Paris and Madrid probably can't even hold the Olympics because the new EU Working Time Directive will be in force there come 2012..


----------



## kony

Capzilla said:


> Come to think of it, Paris and Madrid probably can't even hold the Olympics because the new EU Working Time Directive will be in force there come 2012..



which working time are u talking about ?? is it the Constitution ? i have never heard of a specific working time for the EU countries !


----------



## pricemazda

Its 48 hours and was part of the Maastricht treaty of which the UK negotiated an opt-out, but now the European Parliament has voted to abolish the UK opt-out but the UK government is fighting it in the council of ministers. 

So even before your 35 hour week, you were already limited to 48


----------



## EnglishKevin

pricemazda said:


> Its 48 hours and was part of the Maastricht treaty of which the UK negotiated an opt-out, but now the European Parliament has voted to abolish the UK opt-out but the UK government is fighting it in the council of ministers.
> 
> So even before your 35 hour week, you were already limited to 48


=============

Worse than that ; any athlete caught working overtime will sent to Le Chambre De Horruers where they will be take into a dark dungeon to be forced to watch a video of Jaques Chirac stripteasing down to his fuzzy bits dressed as Edith Piaf .


----------



## eddyk

This site is crazy....I click on a thread....make a reply to the last post....and suddenly theres 5 posts since the one im replying to!


----------



## kony

eddyk said:


> This site is crazy....I click on a thread....make a reply to the last post....and suddenly theres 5 posts since the one im replying to!



well, that is called a forum on the internet...i thought you were used to it...


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

i vote for Moscow, b´cause it´s underrated!!


----------



## eddyk

kony said:


> well, that is called a forum on the internet...i thought you were used to it...


I must of spent 2min at the most writing the reply....then I click post and ive missed out on 5 posts!

I see it in skybar also....Make a visit in there....see there are no new posts....go away for a few min.....go mack and theres 15 topics with new posts in...

P.S
London 2012 all the way....the rest have no chance....except maybe Paris :cheers:


----------



## Peyre

Nice picture of Wimbeldon there Nick  Made me watch Wimbeldon the movie last night when I was bored. Well Kirsten Dunst is rarther fit


----------



## nick_taylor

Yeah the film is good and I actually starred in it. When I was at Wimbledon they were doing sound recordings of the crowd in Centre Court :laugh:

Shall be going back this year for a right royal laugh :yes:


----------



## randy007

pricemazda said:


> The award for the most informative contribution goes to...
> 
> Randy007


whatever....


----------



## eddyk

At least say why you dont want London to get the olympics


----------



## JDRS

Javier it's important to take into account both the number of times and distance between those the individual cities have had the olympics and the same for the individual countries otherwise it simply isn't fair. 

Exciter I did not call you stupid so sorry if you thought that was aimed at you, but I was saying your comment that solely the city is taken into account was stupid. Don't take everything so offensively. 

And finally Mo_rush I agree that after 2012 the olympics should go to somewhere in S. America or Africa. I'd like to see Cape town hold them.


----------



## Giorgio

MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID MADRID


----------



## EnglishKevin

JDRS said:


> Javier it's important to take into account both the number of times and distance between those the individual cities have had the olympics and the same for the individual countries otherwise it simply isn't fair.
> 
> Exciter I did not call you stupid so sorry if you thought that was aimed at you, but I was saying your comment that solely the city is taken into account was stupid. Don't take everything so offensively.
> 
> And finally Mo_rush I agree that after 2012 the olympics should go to somewhere in S. America or Africa. I'd like to see Cape town hold them.


=================

You have nothing to apologise for JDR . It might be more interesting for you if you ignore the teenagers with a limited vocabulary and thought processes .


----------



## SDK4

Cape Town will get its chance in 2016 or most likely 2020.


----------



## Mo Rush

SDK4 said:


> Cape Town will get its chance in 2016 or most likely 2020.


Yes i shall for my own commitee and bid...lol


----------



## exciter

those must be your personal votes, because there have been no voting, and if it was, i don't think you could know it.
To be a 'future bid chairman', you should be more impartial, and more carefull with the things you say. i hope, the IOC members are acting other way, if not, where is the olympic spirit?


----------



## DarJoLe

EnglishKevin said:


> ======================
> 
> Just read the exact same post on another forum .


I get around....


----------



## EnglishKevin

Dr. EKG said:


> Observo mucha prepotencia inglesa,... I´m sorry I don´t remember that you don´t know to speak spanish very well, you don´t worry you must read a dictionary spanisjh-english.
> 
> Viva Madrid!!!! Puxa Madrid!!! Visca Madrid!!! Gora Madrid!!! Go Madrid!!!!


============================

Don't worry . We don't want to speak third world .


----------



## Gabe

EnglishKevin said:


> ============================
> 
> Don't worry . We don't want to speak third world .


============================================

:banned:


----------



## Dr. EKG

Me cagüen tí y en tu pirata Drake (ahora vas y lo cascas).


----------



## Englishman

EnglishKevin said:


> ============================
> 
> Don't worry . We don't want to speak third world .


Sometimes it bothers me that our screen names and avatars are so similar.


----------



## Matthieu

Englishman said:


> Sometimes it bothers me that our screen names and avatars are so similar.


:rofl:


----------



## kota16

SDK4 said:


> I also agree, I would like to hear some more about how New York will win the 2012 Olympics in a few weeks.


 Yes, we have yet to read some positive reasons for New York to be the host. Maybe the New Yorkers are sick of the rest of the world, and the population is not really behind the idea. I voted for London for 2012.


----------



## exciter

ok, to put some peace on this, and to keep the idea of the thread, it's obvious that nobody knows which city will get the games, because it's the opinion of the IOC members, and i'm sure that it's more than wich one is the 'richest', 'important', and all the things 'we' the forumers had said with passion about our cities. (sometimes too much passionated)
the five cities are more or less playing in the same league of world cities, actually, the differences are smaller, you can find almost the same things in paris, london, new york, madrid, and don't know in moskow, because i haven't been.
so, the question is about the project, nothing else. i like more three of them between the five, madrid, london and paris, in this order. i think madrid is an underrated city, with a great project, less known than the others, and should have the chance to proove it. that's why i said that london, new york and paris don't need the games ( i did'n say: don't deserve them, it's different) because are great cities, well known in all terms.
last thing to close the 'war' with englishkevin(please take this with humor) sorry if you can't understand my english, i try the best that i can, it's not my idiom, but, please, show more respect for a language wich talk more than 400.000.000 people in the world, some of them english who learned it at school


----------



## JDRS

exciter said:


> so, the question is about the project, nothing else. i like more three of them between the five, madrid, london and paris, in this order. i think madrid is an underrated city, with a great project, less known than the others, and should have the chance to proove it. that's why i said that london, new york and paris don't need the games ( i did'n say: don't deserve them, it's different) because are great cities, well known in all terms.


If it's about the project than without being biased I truly think London has the best bid. It will have top world class facilities which are under construction now with some great world famous places such as Wembley and Wimbledon. Great transport links contrary to popular belief, and close to the centre of London. You say Madrid has a bid less known than the others and should be allowed to prove itself but that isn't a reason to have the olympics at all. All the cities will want to prove themselves so being less well known is not a reason to host the olympic games.


----------



## TROSKI

I expect any of them to win but london, just to laugh off with sure English Kevin inteligent remarks


----------



## SpastiK

*In my opinion, Madrid has the best project.*

Reasons:

-Madrid has the best public transport system, and the best conexion between the city center and the Olimpic village and stadium, in acordance with the time and with the km.

-Madrid in 2007 will have 277km of Metro and it is say that Madrid will have more than 330km of Metro in 2012. (only Metro, not Lights Rail systems)

-Madrid has the nearest airport to the Olimpic Village. (Barajas Airport, just some km from Olimpic Village and about 5 minutes by car)

-Madrid has the nearest Olimpic Village to the Olimpic Stadium. (not london, Madrid just 200 metres more or less, I mean, nearby)

-The Madrid´s project is the only one wich have more sports areas near the Olimpic Stadium and olimpic sports.

-Madrid has the best weather in July.

-Madrid has the best green project.

-Madrid has the bests supports out of all candidates cities: 90% of the population and all the regions and spanish institutions.

-Madrid has the cheapest project.

-Madrid has the 70% of the sport infranstructures built or under construction. (right now)

-Madrid is the only city in the world wich has 3 world championships in 2005 (and several european competitions).

-Madrid has the world record of visitors in a Master Series of Tennis (2004) and in a World Taekwondo Championship. (2005). Madrid and Spain is involved in sports more than other cities/countries.

-Madrid have right now 40.000 volunteers, and it is hope to get in 6th of July more than 60.000, the city with the most number of volunteers of the candidates.

-Madrid don´t have economic and ecologic problems (like Paris or London, were they have problems in the projects, with firms and ecological groups against the projects)

-Madrid city, spaniards, politics, institutions, firms, ... are all together involved in the project.

-Madrid don´t have "fisical" or "economic" problems as weakness points. The only problme that it has got is the Barcelona 92 (that 20 years between both, just a stupid problem if we compare the number of Olimpic Years of Paris and London).

-Madrid is the only big capital in Europe that hasn´t celebrated the Olimpic Games yet.

So, in brief, Madrid has the best project.

Regards!


----------



## onetwothree

It does sound like a good bid, but I don't think Madrid will get it, all due to Barcelona 92'. And July is a bit early for the games, isn't it?


----------



## EnglishKevin

exciter said:


> ok, to put some peace on this, and to keep the idea of the thread, it's obvious that nobody knows which city will get the games, because it's the opinion of the IOC members, and i'm sure that it's more than wich one is the 'richest', 'important', and all the things 'we' the forumers had said with passion about our cities. (sometimes too much passionated)
> the five cities are more or less playing in the same league of world cities, actually, the differences are smaller, you can find almost the same things in paris, london, new york, madrid, and don't know in moskow, because i haven't been.
> so, the question is about the project, nothing else. i like more three of them between the five, madrid, london and paris, in this order. i think madrid is an underrated city, with a great project, less known than the others, and should have the chance to proove it. that's why i said that london, new york and paris don't need the games ( i did'n say: don't deserve them, it's different) because are great cities, well known in all terms.
> last thing to close the 'war' with englishkevin(please take this with humor) sorry if you can't understand my english, i try the best that i can, it's not my idiom, but, please, show more respect for a language wich talk more than 400.000.000 people in the world, some of them english who learned it at school


============

An entirely reasonable and sensible post Exciter . THe problem here is that I have picked up on foreign sarcasm and uncharitable remarks and responded in kind . They haven't liked it . If people don't want to be shot at they should be careful about what they and how they say it . Simple as that . If you want to fight then take the punches . If you don't - be reasonable . Makes sense doesn't it ? I also have a low tolerance for sarcasm and there is way too much of that here .

I think petty nationalism is tiresome but I can certainly do it if I'm provoked .

No to Madrid . Barcelona is too recent . The Spanish are being greedy . Paris is the most deserving competitor to London .


----------



## EnglishKevin

Englishman said:


> Sometimes it bothers me that our screen names and avatars are so similar.[/QUOTE
> =============
> 
> Get over yourself martyrboy . I'm responding in kind not advocating another holocaust . Now take your pills , kiss a tree . press a wild flower and give my love to Bangladesh . Btw ......you're free to change your name and your avatar ..........if you're so affected .


----------



## EnglishKevin

SpastiK said:


> *In my opinion, Madrid has the best project.*
> 
> Reasons:
> 
> -Madrid has the best public transport system, and the best conexion between the city center and the Olimpic village and stadium, in acordance with the time and with the km.
> 
> -Madrid in 2007 will have 277km of Metro and it is say that Madrid will have more than 330km of Metro in 2012. (only Metro, not Lights Rail systems)
> 
> -Madrid has the nearest airport to the Olimpic Village. (Barajas Airport, just some km from Olimpic Village and about 5 minutes by car)
> 
> -Madrid has the nearest Olimpic Village to the Olimpic Stadium. (not london, Madrid just 200 metres more or less, I mean, nearby)
> 
> -The Madrid´s project is the only one wich have more sports areas near the Olimpic Stadium and olimpic sports.
> 
> -Madrid has the best weather in July.
> 
> -Madrid has the best green project.
> 
> -Madrid has the bests supports out of all candidates cities: 90% of the population and all the regions and spanish institutions.
> 
> -Madrid has the cheapest project.
> 
> -Madrid has the 70% of the sport infranstructures built or under construction. (right now)
> 
> -Madrid is the only city in the world wich has 3 world championships in 2005 (and several european competitions).
> 
> -Madrid has the world record of visitors in a Master Series of Tennis (2004) and in a World Taekwondo Championship. (2005). Madrid and Spain is involved in sports more than other cities/countries.
> 
> -Madrid will have 40.000 volunteers in 6th of July, the city with the most number of volunteers of the candidates.
> 
> -Madrid don´t have economic and ecologic problems (like Paris or London, were they have problems in the projects, with firms and ecological groups against the projects)
> 
> -Madrid city, spaniards, politics, institutions, firms, ... are all together involved in the project.
> 
> -Madrid don´t have "fisical" or "economic" problems as weakness points. The only problme that it has got is the Barcelona 92 (that 20 years between both, just a stupid problem if we compare the number of Olimpic Years of Paris and London).
> 
> -Madrid is the only big capital in Europe that hasn´t celebrated the Olimpic Games yet.
> 
> So, in brief, Madrid has the best project.
> 
> Regards!


===============

I was with you until you stated that Madrid and Spain are more involved in sport that anyone else on the planet . Obviously your grip on reality is fleeting and inconsistent because that was an absolutely ridiculous statement to make .


----------



## EnglishKevin

*Well Done Liverpool !*

Congratulations Liverpool ! 3-0 down in the first half but still 5-time winners of The European Cup and now permanent holders . I think the nation is proud !


----------



## randy007

EnglishKevin said:


> ============================
> 
> Don't worry . We don't want to speak third world .


yeah.... sure.... madrid, Barcelona, Los Anegeles,miami, New York are the third world..... you're asshole!


----------



## DaDvD

Englishkevin said:


> ============================
> 
> Don't worry . We don't want to speak third world .


You're completely ignorant men, stop saying nonsense! :mad2::bash: 
Moderators??? Where are y'all??? 

The battle is between Madrid and Paris! Got it?
Go Madrid 2012!!


----------



## oscyrkorso

Madrid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birminghamculture

:hahaha:

This thread is pointless, Bias comes into the equasion even when we are talking about bookies, how ludacris is that.


----------



## birminghamculture

Oh and by the way, 48 Spanish forumers have voted for Madrid in the last 18 hours :cheers:


----------



## Pucelano77

Go Madrid!! estos JJOO son nuestros, nuestro unico rival posible es paris, xq londres ya se ha desprestigiado comprando al jurado, jajajajaja


----------



## DonQui

:lock: :lock:


----------



## Azcamadrid

Pucelano77 said:


> Go Madrid!! estos JJOO son nuestros, nuestro unico rival posible es paris, xq londres ya se ha desprestigiado comprando al jurado, jajajajaja



XDXDXD, que bestia.


----------



## Puce86

eddyk said:


> Racist?
> 
> As I said....the mods dont speak spanish, and I do know a few boards where posting in anything other than english is a bannable offence because the mods cant read it!
> 
> And it is annoying...when I see you lot typing a bunch of spanish and then see inglés in the middle....and I have no idea what you're saying!
> 
> P.S
> te invito a que vengas a verlo y te animo a aprender un poco de nuestro idioma y de nuestra cultura.
> 
> Just click on 'WHAT BRITAIN REALLY LOOKS LIKE'



Yeah! But as you should know, there are also Spanish and Latin American mods, who do speak spanish (and I suppose English too...) and can contact the other non Spanish Speaker mods, if there is any problem.

Por cierto, espero q la cultura inglesa no se parezca a la "cultura" de esas hordas de británicos q aterrizan en tierras españolas cada verano...





birminghamculture said:


> Oh and by the way, 48 Spanish forumers have voted for Madrid in the last 18 hours


Where's the problem?? That shows off how extended is the support from Spanish people to Madrid 2M12 to be the host of the OG


(One more thing: it's just a SSC poll!!!!! On 6th July, we'll know the winner. The best will be the winner...)


----------



## birminghamculture

That rules Madrid out then ...


----------



## Puce86

Sure...


----------



## DonQui

First, why doesn't everyone count to 10 and just calm the **** down.

Second, I think what has started this 8 pages of bullshit has been by both sides of the aisle, people overzealously promoting their own cities. My city is going to get it, then only city that can compete is X. In the end, what we say does not matter, becuase the OC is not reading this forum, if they are, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD DO NOT GIVE THE GAMES TO MY HOME CITY OF NYC, PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Third, I think some of the comments here have gone overboard. As many of the British forumers know, I post there regularly as I find the UK skybar to be one of the best nooks in the SSC site. However, I have seen some comments that have very clearly fed into the stereotypes that people have of Brits, especially, in regards to the use of language. When it comes down to it, the only reason people care about English is because the US speaks it. Let's be honest about that. Had our name been _ Les Etats Units d'Amerique _, this thread would be written in French right now. 

Now, I am not a moderator, and I know my opinion means shit on this regard. But I post on both the British AND the Spanish forums and I know that nearly everyone on those two forums is a great character. Enough talk about what the Brits do on the Costa del Sol and how the Brits don't need to speak another language because they speak the same one Americans do or how stupid it is to post in Spanish. 

ENOUGH.


----------



## EnglishKevin

This is beginning to look like harassment of the London 2012 supporters by over excited nationalistic spaniards . I assume they are mostly teenagers because they certainly do get a bit carried away .


----------



## DonQui

^ :? me? I am American.


----------



## z0rg

Madrid or Paris.


----------



## Vitovito

birminghamculture said:


> Oh and by the way, 48 Spanish forumers have voted for Madrid in the last 18 hours :cheers:


¿y? :sleepy: 

Yo quiero que gane Madrid pero me da que ganará París


----------



## tomahawk

Bye bye London :nocrook: 

My preferences:

1-Madrid

2-Moscow

3-Paris

4-New York

5-London


----------



## DaDvD

Same to you Englishkevin, with your stupid comments against our language, How old are u?
I'm not going to shut up if they offend my country, my language or my city, I don't put up with this! 
And what's the problem of using Spanish in this forum? It's the world's 2nd language in importance and the 4th in number of speakers, surely there will be a moderator that understands Spanish. And in the future it'll MORE important and with more speakers, so it won't be a bad idea learning it...
@Donqui: Whenever these provocations stop this thread will return to its subject...let's all of us make an effort..


----------



## birminghamculture

DonQui said:


> Third, I think some of the comments here have gone overboard. As many of the British forumers know, I post there regularly as I find the UK skybar to be one of the best nooks in the SSC site. However, I have seen some comments that have very clearly fed into the stereotypes that people have of Brits, especially, in regards to the use of language. When it comes down to it, the only reason people care about English is because the US speaks it. Let's be honest about that. Had our name been _ Les Etats Units d'Amerique _, this thread would be written in French right now.


Yeh, sure, I guess we can ignore the 2 billion people that the British spread thier langauge 2 :bash:

what a silly statement.


----------



## Dr. EKG

You are a arrogant person englishKevin, first I´m 26 years old, second I´m a doctor, third I´m not a teeneger I think that you must say me "I´m sorry" because you did insult me and Spain (an hispanic culture).


----------



## DonQui

birminghamculture said:


> Yeh, sure, I guess we can ignore the 2 billion people that the British spread thier langauge 2 :bash:
> 
> what a silly statement.



about 500 million speak English, of which, 270 million are American. Without the US, there would be more people speaking Arabic than English. :yes:


----------



## eddyk

I guess you could also say 'without the UK...'


----------



## DonQui

eddyk said:


> I guess you could also say 'without the UK...'


that was not my point. My point was that I was commenting about someone who said that the Brits do not need to learn another language because they speak English. I just gently wished to remind him that in the modern world, which is when we are seeing the expansion fo the English language, it is not because of Britain that people are learning English. It is because of the US.


----------



## Dr. EKG

If I did say something that you offend us I say I´m sorry. But I beg that you say something about the words that englishkevin did say about Spain and spanish language. Thanks.


----------



## dababest

1. ¡¡¡¡¡MADRID!!!!
2. MOSCOW
3. NUEVA YORK
4. LONDON
5. PARIS


¡¡¡¡¡¡VENGA QUE VAMOS A GANAR MADRILEÑOS!!!!!!!!

MADRID, ALL SPAIN IS WITH YOU!!!


----------



## eddyk

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=4281883#post4281883

Cheeky little buggers


----------



## eddyk

I knew I knew something was up...No spanniards this whole time then suddenly there are dozens....and thats when I went and looked at the spanish pages...


----------



## DonQui

eddyk said:


> I knew I knew something was up...No spanniards this whole time then suddenly there are dozens....and thats when I went and looked at the spanish pages...


notice how they are all closed by the Spanish moderators......

to be fair though, not many of them venture out to the English sections of the forum. Given that there are a quarter of a million posts in the Spanish form, this is not too much of a problem......

Although I agree, it was a wee bit underhanded to start a thread to vote.


----------



## Dr. EKG

Eddyck, a question, why don´t you want say that englishkevin´s word is a mistake?, maybe the word of "badajocense" isn´t the best but it never justify englishkevin (remember, englishKevin was the first that he offend us, you think that we shut up? you must think a little about the problem and you will find the answer)


----------



## kota16

EnglishKevin said:


> This is beginning to look like harassment of the London 2012 supporters by over excited nationalistic spaniards . I assume they are mostly teenagers because they certainly do get a bit carried away .


 The votes have gone from 3 ahead at one stage yesterday, to now 45 votes ahead of London by Madrid. :eek2:


----------



## DonQui

BTW, has anyone else noted that we have reached past 1000 posts? Given the current tone and the no-more-than-500 posts rule, I think that it is best for the mods to put this thread out of commission.


----------



## eddyk

Dr. EKG said:


> Eddyck, a question, why don´t you want say that englishkevin´s word is a mistake?, maybe the word of "badajocense" isn´t the best but it never justify englishkevin (remember, englishKevin was the first that he offend us, you think that we shut up? you must think a little about the problem and you will find the answer)


I didnt want to get into an argument with anyone...Is this the 3rd world language comment you are on about?

I just kept out of it!


----------



## eddyk

kota16 said:


> The votes have gone from 3 ahead at one stage yesterday, to now 45 votes ahead of London by Madrid. :eek2:


Go back one page


----------



## coth

to be correctly.

as a first language by Ethnologue, 1996. 2002 corrections. (as second by Language Today, 1997)
1. Mandarin: 885mln
2. Spanish: 332mln (20mln)
3. English: 322mln (150mln)
4. Arabic: 235mln (21mln)
5. Bengali: 189mln
6. Hindi: 182mln 
7. Portugese: 170mln (28mln)
8. Russian: 170mln (125mln)
10. German: 98mln (9mln)
14. French: 72mln (190mln)


----------



## Dr. EKG

Eddyck I don´t beg justice only because he said about spanish language; please you must read all reference about spain/spaniard/madrid. He used sometime the word "silly" "ignorant" and other word that he offend us, OK?.


----------



## DaDvD

@eddyk That thread is almost new, so I guess few Spaniards could have seen it... we're quite a lot now cuz we've wrote in the Spanish forum about all the English forumers' provocations and insults, we are here defendig our language our culture and our country, and of course supporting our bid!


----------



## eddyk

wheres a link to this little chat....would make every interessting reading!

P.S
Im currently defending my country in Skybar


----------



## DaDvD

coth said:


> to be correctly.
> 
> as a first language by Ethnologue, 1996. 2002 corrections. (as second by Language Today, 1997)
> 1. Mandarin: 885mln
> 2. Spanish: 332mln (20mln)
> 3. English: 322mln (150mln)
> 4. Arabic: 235mln (21mln)
> 5. Bengali: 189mln
> 6. Hindi: 182mln
> 7. Portugese: 170mln (28mln)
> 8. Russian: 170mln (125mln)
> 10. German: 98mln (9mln)
> 14. French: 72mln (190mln)


I knew Spanish will sometime have more native speakers than English, but nowadays???? And only 20 millon speak it as 2nd language, even less than Portuguese??
More people speak French than English as second language??? I strongly doubt that!!


----------



## Guest

London - 63.40
Madrid - 61.11
Moscow - 49.77
New York - 59.62
Paris - 65.88

I'd say the BidIndex is looking pretty accurate right now.


----------



## Puce86

eddyk said:


> I knew I knew something was up...No spanniards this whole time then suddenly there are dozens....and thats when I went and looked at the spanish pages...



Again... any problem? Or it's that we can't post on this thread just for the fact of being spanish???


----------



## DaDvD

These are from my encyclopedia. First language speakers (1997):
1. chino mandarín 885.000.000 (mandarin Chinese)
2. inglés 440.000.000 (English)
3. español 377.000.000 (Spanish)
4. hindí 295.000.000
5. bengalí 190.000.000
6. árabe 180.000.000 (Arabic)
7. portugués 175.000.000 (Portuguese)
8. ruso 150.000.000 (Russian)
9. urdú 140.000.000 (¿?¿?)
10. japonés 126.000.000 (Japanese)
11. penyabí 113.000.000 (Punjab????)
12. alemán 105.000.000 (German, Deutsch)
13. chino vuyú 77.175.000 (vuyu Chinese???)
14. javanés 75.500.800 (from the Isle of Java (Indonesia))
15. francés 74.000.000 (French)
16. coreano 72.000.000 ( Corean)
17. telegú 69.000.000 (¿?¿?)
18. maratí 65.000.000 (¿?¿?)
19. chino cantonés 64.000.000 (Cantonese Chinese)
20. italiano 61.000.000 (Italian)


Enciclopedia Universal DVD ©Micronet S.A. 1995-2003


----------



## eddyk

Im referring the the thread in the spanish forums asking for fellow spaniards to come on here and vote Madrid!

Or did you just happen to not notice that and decided to start something?


----------



## FAETON

Meditt said:


> :yes: so true!
> 
> anyway, though I've voted New York (just because a subjective and personal desire), my bid is Paris followed by London, they seem to have the best projects...


man one. (manguan)


----------



## kota16

eddyk said:


> examples...


 A poll on BBCWORLD stated that 59% of Britons did not want London to stage the 2012 Olympic Games.


----------



## eddyk

When was this...an April 2005 poll showed nearer 80% of brits want the Olympics!


----------



## kota16

There has been a turnaround then, as the idea percolated that it could lead to happy times.


----------



## Guest

kota16 said:


> There has been a turnaround then, as the idea percolated that it could lead to happy times.


Well BBC doesn't remove articles so can you provide a link to it?


----------



## kota16

It was from my satellite channel, and in 2004. Sorry can not help with a link.


----------



## EnglishKevin

Englishman said:


> Maybe as a first, but not in total. In that think of how many europeans learn Englsih, hink of how many Indians know English, maybe not even second but third language.


==============

I don't even care now many people speak a certain language . The world and I know which is the most important language - English .

This immature flagwaving , with every sentenced followed by !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , from the spanish children on here is boring . You can only take so much bullshit from a country that has only been a democracy for 50 years and . A country that had colonies in south america that have all been piss-poor third world failures . A country where they were still riding on donkeys 20 years . 

No Spanish Concorde . No Spanish Aston Martin , Jaguar or Rolls Royce . In fact what has spain ever made ? I can't think of any modern industrial product that the spanish have invented whether it be a tv , car , plane , tank , ship or bloody vaccuum cleaner .

Spain .....one of europe's second rate nations that has just started to look a bit better thanks to the EU and the richer more successful countries like the UK , Germany , Holland & France handing it money 

Spain.....the type of country where they would openly go hysterical in the streets if they ever won the eurovision song contest or actualy won anything because they never have . 

Pathetic bunch of children.....runing around an internet forum getting your little greasy third world gang together and getting all excited over a silly little online poll . If you had a better history and hadn't been such a failure you A . wouldn't be so bloody excited over nothing and B . Wouldn't be so fucking desperate to get noticed .

Greasy fucking third world ****** .


----------



## EnglishKevin

DonQui said:


> that was not my point. My point was that I was commenting about someone who said that the Brits do not need to learn another language because they speak English. I just gently wished to remind him that in the modern world, which is when we are seeing the expansion fo the English language, it is not because of Britain that people are learning English. It is because of the US.


=================================

And jusy exactly why do the Americans speak English ? *IDIOT*


----------



## DonQui

EnglishKevin said:


> =================================
> 
> And jusy exactly why do the Americans speak English ? *IDIOT*


quiet my English terrier. We all know who your boss is :yes:


----------



## EnglishKevin

DaDvD said:


> Same to you Englishkevin, with your stupid comments against our language, How old are u?
> I'm not going to shut up if they offend my country, my language or my city, I don't put up with this!
> And what's the problem of using Spanish in this forum? It's the world's 2nd language in importance and the 4th in number of speakers, surely there will be a moderator that understands Spanish. And in the future it'll MORE important and with more speakers, so it won't be a bad idea learning it...
> @Donqui: Whenever these provocations stop this thread will return to its subject...let's all of us make an effort..


================

Oh please , spanish isn't even a Eurovision Song Contest language let alone an Olympic language ! lol ! 

MISGUIDED AND FALSE SENSE OF PRIDE .


----------



## DonQui

EnglishKevin said:


> ==============
> 
> I don't even care now many people speak a certain language . The world and I know which is the most important language - English .
> 
> This immature flagwaving , with every sentenced followed by !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , from the spanish children on here is boring . You can only take so much bullshit from a country that has only been a democracy for 50 years and . A country that had colonies in south america that have all been piss-poor third world failures . A country where they were still riding on donkeys 20 years .
> 
> No Spanish Concorde . No Spanish Aston Martin , Jaguar or Rolls Royce . In fact what has spain ever made ? I can't think of any modern industrial product that the spanish have invented whether it be a tv , car , plane , tank , ship or bloody vaccuum cleaner .
> 
> Spain .....one of europe's second rate nations that has just started to look a bit better thanks to the EU and the richer more successful countries like the UK , Germany , Holland & France handing it money
> 
> Spain.....the type of country where they would openly go hysterical in the streets if they ever won the eurovision song contest or actualy won anything because they never have .
> 
> Pathetic bunch of children.....runing around an internet forum getting your little greasy third world gang together and getting all excited over a silly little online poll . If you had a better history and hadn't been such a failure you A . wouldn't be so bloody excited over nothing and B . Wouldn't be so fucking desperate to get noticed .
> 
> Greasy fucking third world ****** .



Bye Bye Englishkevin! :wave:

My first encounter with a chav, quite hilarious I might admit, didn't know they gave you guys computers!


----------



## Aokromes

EnglishKevin said:


> ==============
> 
> I don't even care now many people speak a certain language . The world and I know which is the most important language - English .
> 
> This immature flagwaving , with every sentenced followed by !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , from the spanish children on here is boring . You can only take so much bullshit from a country that has only been a democracy for 50 years and . A country that had colonies in south america that have all been piss-poor third world failures . A country where they were still riding on donkeys 20 years .


The fact is that the last democracy on spain is only 30 years old. Also i am 30 years old and never never have seen a person riding on donkey on that time.



> No Spanish Concorde . No Spanish Aston Martin , Jaguar or Rolls Royce . In fact what has spain ever made ? I can't think of any modern industrial product that the spanish have invented whether it be a tv , car , plane , tank , ship or bloody vaccuum cleaner .


Search for talgo.



> Spain .....one of europe's second rate nations that has just started to look a bit better thanks to the EU and the richer more successful countries like the UK , Germany , Holland & France handing it money


Do you know, Banco Santander (ranked 46 bigger world company on forbes), Bbva (ranked 66), Telefonica (ranked 80), Repsol YPF (109), Gamesa, MCC? 



> Spain.....the type of country where they would openly go hysterical in the streets if they ever won the eurovision song contest or actualy won anything because they never have .


O yes.. we only have one of the best european basquet teams and very good football teams.



> Pathetic bunch of children.....runing around an internet forum getting your little greasy third world gang together and getting all excited over a silly little online poll . If you had a better history and hadn't been such a failure you A . wouldn't be so bloody excited over nothing and B . Wouldn't be so fucking desperate to get noticed .
> 
> Greasy fucking third world ****** .


It's true that some spanish people has acted on children way, but you too.

Ha and for the "vote Madrid" i have voted London.


----------



## Gendo

Paris or Madrid


----------



## Badajocense

*¿Sabeis que os digo?, jeje:*


*¡OLÉ MADRID! (2012)*


----------



## DrJekyll

EnglishKevin said:


> ==============
> 
> I don't even care now many people speak a certain language . The world and I know which is the most important language - English .
> 
> This immature flagwaving , with every sentenced followed by !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , from the spanish children on here is boring . You can only take so much bullshit from a country that has only been a democracy for 50 years and . A country that had colonies in south america that have all been piss-poor third world failures . A country where they were still riding on donkeys 20 years .
> 
> No Spanish Concorde . No Spanish Aston Martin , Jaguar or Rolls Royce . In fact what has spain ever made ? I can't think of any modern industrial product that the spanish have invented whether it be a tv , car , plane , tank , ship or bloody vaccuum cleaner .
> 
> Spain .....one of europe's second rate nations that has just started to look a bit better thanks to the EU and the richer more successful countries like the UK , Germany , Holland & France handing it money
> 
> Spain.....the type of country where they would openly go hysterical in the streets if they ever won the eurovision song contest or actualy won anything because they never have .
> 
> Pathetic bunch of children.....runing around an internet forum getting your little greasy third world gang together and getting all excited over a silly little online poll . If you had a better history and hadn't been such a failure you A . wouldn't be so bloody excited over nothing and B . Wouldn't be so fucking desperate to get noticed .
> 
> Greasy fucking third world ****** .



This is the funniest post I have ever read on SSC. Thanks Kevin


----------



## Guest

It's obvious it has to be London. Why? Because France, Spain, the US and Russia just aren't as passionate about their sports.

http://www.webcast.ukcouncil.net/hosted/london2012/london2012_14jul04_150.asx

London 2012 will go down as the greatest Olympics in history.


----------



## SDK4

If you really think about it, not getting the olympics might be a blessing for those of you whose country is not picked to host. If you look at the 04' games, the price to build and host the olympics has grown so high, making money back takes decades and in Greece's case, maybe never.


----------



## SnaRLope

Madrid is perfect!


----------



## LosAngeles1984

I vote for Madrid!


----------



## Daortíz

EnglishKevin said:


> ==============
> 
> I don't even care now many people speak a certain language . The world and I know which is the most important language - English .
> 
> This immature flagwaving , with every sentenced followed by !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , from the spanish children on here is boring . You can only take so much bullshit from a country that has only been a democracy for 50 years and . A country that had colonies in south america that have all been piss-poor third world failures . A country where they were still riding on donkeys 20 years .
> 
> No Spanish Concorde . No Spanish Aston Martin , Jaguar or Rolls Royce . In fact what has spain ever made ? I can't think of any modern industrial product that the spanish have invented whether it be a tv , car , plane , tank , ship or bloody vaccuum cleaner .
> 
> Spain .....one of europe's second rate nations that has just started to look a bit better thanks to the EU and the richer more successful countries like the UK , Germany , Holland & France handing it money
> 
> Spain.....the type of country where they would openly go hysterical in the streets if they ever won the eurovision song contest or actualy won anything because they never have .
> 
> Pathetic bunch of children.....runing around an internet forum getting your little greasy third world gang together and getting all excited over a silly little online poll . If you had a better history and hadn't been such a failure you A . wouldn't be so bloody excited over nothing and B . Wouldn't be so fucking desperate to get noticed .
> 
> Greasy fucking third world ****** .


*You deserve to be brigged at the very least
How can you possible think that these kind of remarks makes you look "less childish" than the spanish forumers?
You sound pretty desperate and hateful to me.

Anyways I vote for Madrid.*


.


----------



## Aokromes

EarlyBird said:


> It's obvious it has to be London. Why? Because France, Spain, the US and Russia just aren't as passionate about their sports.
> 
> http://www.webcast.ukcouncil.net/hosted/london2012/london2012_14jul04_150.asx
> 
> London 2012 will go down as the greatest Olympics in history.


Good joke.... i think that i must thank Spain because they aren't passionate about sports, if they where passionate sports where the only thing on tv 24/7


----------



## SeR

EnglishKevin said:


> ==============
> 
> I don't even care now many people speak a certain language . The world and I know which is the most important language - English .
> 
> This immature flagwaving , with every sentenced followed by !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , from the spanish children on here is boring . You can only take so much bullshit from a country that has only been a democracy for 50 years and . A country that had colonies in south america that have all been piss-poor third world failures . A country where they were still riding on donkeys 20 years .
> 
> No Spanish Concorde . No Spanish Aston Martin , Jaguar or Rolls Royce . In fact what has spain ever made ? I can't think of any modern industrial product that the spanish have invented whether it be a tv , car , plane , tank , ship or bloody vaccuum cleaner .
> 
> Spain .....one of europe's second rate nations that has just started to look a bit better thanks to the EU and the richer more successful countries like the UK , Germany , Holland & France handing it money
> 
> Spain.....the type of country where they would openly go hysterical in the streets if they ever won the eurovision song contest or actualy won anything because they never have .
> 
> Pathetic bunch of children.....runing around an internet forum getting your little greasy third world gang together and getting all excited over a silly little online poll . If you had a better history and hadn't been such a failure you A . wouldn't be so bloody excited over nothing and B . Wouldn't be so fucking desperate to get noticed .
> 
> Greasy fucking third world ****** .


¡LoL! Tranquilamente se te puede mandar a chuparla...

Venga esto en ingles:

Dear Mr.EnglishKevin, I remember you that the place you speak, is where surely your granparents are living... Why? I'dont know...


----------



## eddyk

Aokromes said:


> Good joke.... i think that i must thank Spain because they aren't passionate about sports, if they where passionate sports where the only thing on tv 24/7


Why was it a good joke?

It is true...Britain and England have the biggest fan following on the globe!

I would like to see you (or anyone) take over 10,000 fans to Chicago to watch a second rate England team in a friendly!

And we were the most supported team in 2004 outside of Greece at the Olympics!


----------



## gothicform

kevin does have a point with handouts. 1.5% of spains gdp comes from EU handouts each year, take that away you immediately lop 1.5% off spanish growth. that aside, hilarious rant.


----------



## birminghamculture

Immature Europeans at thier best again.

Good rant Kev :applause:


----------



## birminghamculture

Just another thing Spanish forumers, how would you welcome Black athletes? :dunno:


----------



## eddyk

http://london2012.com/en/bid/Interactive+map.htm

All non-british forumers ^

And B'ham, I know what you're getting at!


----------



## Puce86

birminghamculture said:


> Just another thing Spanish forumers, how would you welcome Black athletes? :dunno:



So, the same way that we welcome thousands of immigrants who are arriving to Spain every year.


----------



## Monkey

eddyk said:


> http://london2012.com/en/bid/Interactive+map.htm


Great link eddy


----------



## coth

according to experts and critics Moscow venues plan is the best.


----------



## eddyk

Just wanted to show the world what we were planning!

Im guessing most of the people on here had seen it before, but not as many non-brits!

Unlike me on the other hand...Im always on the NY and Paris olympic sites!


----------



## Gabe

birminghamculture said:


> Just another thing Spanish forumers, how would you welcome Black athletes? :dunno:


there are lot of "black athletes" in spain, specially in football or basketball...so there's no problem in welcoming more.

Anyway I think englishkevin has gone too far in this thread....nobody is going to ban him? does he have inmunity in this forum cos he's english?


----------



## Peyre

I apologise for EnglishKevin's comments. This does not need to turn into a petty argument. London and Madrid are both wonderful cities, and the respective bids are also both excellent. Fact of the matter is. Madrid is currently ranked 3rd in the mind of the IOC, and London 2nd.


----------



## nick_taylor

The irony here is that it is either Paris or London that is most likely to win the 2012 Olympic bidding process.


----------



## kota16

I loved the OG when they were at Barcelona in 1992. I love Spanish architecture which flourished in California. I did vote for London, but I also recognise that Spain has a big influence across the globe. And for English posters trying to belittle Spanish people, is stupid.


----------



## kota16

I loved the OG when they were at Barcelona in 1992. I love Spanish architecture which flourished in California. I did vote for London, but I also recognise that Spain has a big influence across the globe. And for English posters trying to belittle Spanish people, is stupid.


----------



## eddyk

Poster


----------



## Aokromes

birminghamculture said:


> Just another thing Spanish forumers, how would you welcome Black athletes? :dunno:












BTW racism is over all the world, then stop flaming.


----------



## Aokromes

Peyre said:


> I apologise for EnglishKevin's comments. This does not need to turn into a petty argument. London and Madrid are both wonderful cities, and the respective bids are also both excellent. Fact of the matter is. Madrid is currently ranked 3rd in the mind of the IOC, and London 2nd.


I think that you don't need to apologise for something that you don't have do.


----------



## eddyk

Yeah...because all of a sudden all english people will be the bad guys!


----------



## birminghamculture

I was gonna say for **** sake people this is ridiculous, howcome its always the British who are mad eout to be the bad guys in all this. You spanish forumers have turned this thread into turmoil and you adelaide numpty are stirring it aswell.

Now on your bikes you've all derailed this thread. Its a shame, because I really enjoyed reading it.


----------



## birminghamculture

Gabe said:


> there are lot of "black athletes" in spain, specially in football or basketball...so there's no problem in welcoming more.
> 
> Anyway I think englishkevin has gone too far in this thread....nobody is going to ban him? does he have inmunity in this forum cos he's english?


Yep and how many are actually spanish? and how many times have major spanish clubs been fined for racism, not to mention the national side recently?


----------



## DonQui

gothicform said:


> kevin does have a point with handouts. 1.5% of spains gdp comes from EU handouts each year, take that away you immediately lop 1.5% off spanish growth. that aside, hilarious rant.


How was it hilarious? *HE CALLED ME A GREASY THIRD WORLD ****!*


----------



## DonQui

eddyk said:


> Yeah...because all of a sudden all english people will be the bad guys!


It was an Englishman who started, and after being egged on by Spanish forumers, called them greasy third world *****.

The Spanish forumers are not innocent, but it takes two to tango.....


----------



## eddyk

Laughing at him not with him!


----------



## DonQui

eddyk said:


> Laughing at him not with him!


thank you eddyk :hug:

truce to end this madness?


----------



## TROSKI

EnglishKevin said:


> ==============
> 
> I don't even care now many people speak a certain language . The world and I know which is the most important language - English .
> 
> This immature flagwaving , with every sentenced followed by !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , from the spanish children on here is boring . You can only take so much bullshit from a country that has only been a democracy for 50 years and . A country that had colonies in south america that have all been piss-poor third world failures . A country where they were still riding on donkeys 20 years .
> 
> No Spanish Concorde . No Spanish Aston Martin , Jaguar or Rolls Royce . In fact what has spain ever made ? I can't think of any modern industrial product that the spanish have invented whether it be a tv , car , plane , tank , ship or bloody vaccuum cleaner .
> 
> Spain .....one of europe's second rate nations that has just started to look a bit better thanks to the EU and the richer more successful countries like the UK , Germany , Holland & France handing it money
> 
> Spain.....the type of country where they would openly go hysterical in the streets if they ever won the eurovision song contest or actualy won anything because they never have .
> 
> Pathetic bunch of children.....runing around an internet forum getting your little greasy third world gang together and getting all excited over a silly little online poll . If you had a better history and hadn't been such a failure you A . wouldn't be so bloody excited over nothing and B . Wouldn't be so fucking desperate to get noticed .
> 
> Greasy fucking third world ****** .



Fortunately this kind of remarks, mix of ignorance, hooliganism and resentment, that are only a childish and pathetic attempt to attract attention (i wonder why... maybe a lack of sex?) solely represent you.


----------



## Capzilla

^ A lack of sex in England? No way! I hear they even make it an Olympic Sport if London's bid wins!

Anyway, can we go back to discussing the bids? Even though I agree that the Anglosphere is the best network commonwealth of the world, this is not the thread to discuss that.


----------



## DonQui

Capzilla said:


> ^ A lack of sex in England? No way! I hear they even make it an Olympic Sport if London's bid wins!
> 
> Anyway, can we go back to discussing the bids? Even though I agree that the Anglosphere is the best network commonwealth of the world, this is not the thread to discuss that.


:yes: I wonder how they would score. What would be a 10?


----------



## Capzilla

That depends on whether we're talking figure sex or speed sex. In the latter case, watch out for those Dutch!


----------



## DonQui

I'd imagine figure sex is more reasonable, given that for speed, how would the judges know the woman is not faking to get a higher score?


----------



## eddyk

Indeed fugure sex!

Ive seen this done before on Japanese TV 

Im gonna give UEFAS a ring and ask them how its done...

Union des Associations Européennes de Figure Sex


----------



## DonQui

eddyk said:


> Indeed fugure sex!
> 
> Ive seen this done before on Japanese TV
> 
> Im gonna give UEFAS a ring and ask them how its done...
> 
> Union des Associations Européennes de Figure Sex


:rofl:


----------



## Guest

Nobody does "party" like the UK:
































































When London hosts the Olympics it'll be the most spectacular event the world will ever see.


----------



## kota16

birminghamculture said:


> You spanish forumers have turned this thread into turmoil and you adelaide numpty are stirring it aswell.
> 
> Now on your bikes you've all derailed this thread. Its a shame, because I really enjoyed reading it.


 Good old selley oak and the bull ring. And when 2012 comes around, will you have the Euro currency?


----------



## Aokromes

EarlyBird said:


> Nobody does "party" like the UK:
> 
> When London hosts the Olympics it'll be the most spectacular event the world will ever see.


http://www.pyro-pictures.com/my_disp_val17.html

http://www.dariogarrido.com/argazkiak/ss_jaiak.html

http://riojaocio.com/discotecas/anaitasuna10_07_04/


----------



## birminghamculture

kota16 said:


> Good old selley oak and the bull ring. And when 2012 comes around, will you have the Euro currency?


and you will have numerous sexual diseases transmitted from shagging donkeys now jog on.


----------



## birminghamculture

Aokromes said:


> [img]http://pobladores.lycos.es/da...ks like a normal day shopping in Rochdale ...


----------



## eddyk

Londons 04/05 new years firework display was the biggest on the planet...ending at 00:16

Edinburgh festival is the biggest in the world!

1million people packed the streets of Liverpool just to see a the team on a bus...Its not like this anywhere else!


----------



## sergioib

1,5 million people were in the streets of Barcelona in order to see their team...

Anyway, Spanish is our language and we can speak it if we want, this is not an English forum, it's a worldwide one! Some Spanish people is not going to understand what you say, but what have they said? Just nothing! You all should do the same, keep respect to the others. I don't know who's started all this shit but I don't like the way it's going now... It's an international forum, why do we have to speak English? I don't mind it, because I'm studying it, but everyone has the right to express himself in his own language, I think there are no rules about languages in this forum (If there were, I'm sorry, I didn't know...) but I meant that English is as well spoken as Spanish. Why do we have to learn English? Why don't you learn Spanish?


----------



## Capzilla

I wish it were July 6 already, so we can put this nonsense behind us.

I'm willing to propose a solution: post in the language of the button you click. For example, if yours says 'Responder' post in Spanish, if it says 'Beantworden' post in German, but if it says 'Reply' post in.. are we done now?


----------



## Guest

eddyk said:


> IMO Londons Olympic park is the prettiest, and even has the backing from the WWF


Yeah...










:rofl:


----------



## eddyk

You knows it


And DonRod...I wouldnt say way better....nope I wouldnt even say better!

P.S
'Mostly english'....you mean that one english guy...the only person who has said something alongs the lines of Spain being 3rd world, dont make the engsih the bad guys!

And may is suggest you pay a visit here....

\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


----------



## Guest

:laugh:


----------



## Jamfocus

That Olympic 2012 London video someone posted is great. Nice song for our bid too.

Does the amount of Stadiums etc already built etc effect the IOC's votes a lot? What are the main factors that they generally go on?


----------



## Azcamadrid

Oye chicos ya basta xq les estamos siguiendo el juego y al final estamos cayendo tan bajo como ellos. Vamos a dejarles que sigan pensando que Londres es la capital del mundo y punto, venga, ya ta.


----------



## Guest

Azcamadrid said:


> Oye chicos ya basta xq les estamos siguiendo el juego y al final estamos cayendo tan bajo como ellos. Vamos a dejarles que sigan pensando que Londres es la capital del mundo y punto, venga, ya ta.


Why do these people from Madrid (people like you) keep trying to dredge up agruments we've already tried to get past? We do not believe London is the capital of the world. We simply think it has a better bid than Madrid. I think it's very immature that you comment about not going as low as us when, quite obviously, you appear intent on causing an argument where none exists. Realise that it is you attempting to cause problems in this thread. Grow up.


----------



## birminghamculture

Azcamadrid said:


> Oye chicos ya basta xq les estamos siguiendo el juego y al final estamos cayendo tan bajo como ellos. Vamos a dejarles que sigan pensando que Londres es la capital del mundo y punto, venga, ya ta.


Little weaner :weirdo:


----------



## willo

anyway, paris is going to get the games but i hope madrid will get it

hope is the last thing you must loose


----------



## Guest

willo said:


> anyway, paris is going to get the games but i hope madrid will get it
> 
> hope is the last thing you must loose


It wont be Madrid or Paris. London is on a roll in the BidIndex right before the vote, just as we and the London bid team said it would. Don't start the race too soon. Hare and the tortoise. The London bid is just getting going.


----------



## birminghamculture

EarlyBird said:


> It wont be Madrid or Paris. London is on a roll in the BidIndex right before the vote, just as we and the London bid team said it would. Don't start the race too soon. Hare and the tortoise. The London bid is just getting going.


Very true, London has pounced at just the right time.

*Latest Bin Index - * 

CITY SYM STAT HIGH LOW * CHG INDEX 

London LON 05/10 63.40 60.07 2.32 63.40  
Madrid MAD 05/10 61.91 55.32 0.80 61.11  
Moscow MOS 05/10 50.28 45.58  0.51 49.77  
New York NYC 05/10 60.15 56.40  0.73 59.62  
Paris PAR 05/10 66.63 61.83 0.63 65.88  

Red = Negative Loss / Green = Positive Gain

London is infact at its highest ever position at 63.40 - with a boost of 2.32 with yet more to come.

*BIN INDEX 30TH MAY 2005*

Paris - 65.88
London - 63.40
Madrid - 61.11
New York - 59.62
Moscow - 49.77


----------



## birminghamculture

This proves how close the vote will be.

*2008 Olympic Decision*

*Bid City BidIndex* Round 1
Votes /  Round 2
Votes  

Beijing 75.44 - 44/56  
Toronto 63.79 - 20/22 
Paris 58.71 - 15/18  
Istanbul 53.94 - 17/9  
Osaka 53.81 - 6/0  

*Current BIN INDEX 30TH MAY 2005*

Paris - 65.88
London - 63.40
Madrid - 61.11
New York - 59.62
Moscow - 49.77


----------



## brummad

i always like to believe that the ioc choose the city on its legacy after the games not only its ability to put on a great show. however i am a realistic person and would be foolish to think that no favouritism comes into play during the voting procedure. i am just quietly waiting for july 6th to see who wins. i want it to be in london but if its in paris i will be happier than if it was in any of the other citys as its so easy to get to paris now from london, just hop on a train and the GB fans will rock that city!


----------



## eddyk

Indeed Paris....Its just down the road.


----------



## birminghamculture

A few hundred thousand Brits in paris would be nice, watching us run away with the 4x100m relay again on giant screens and showing the French how to drink  :cheers:


----------



## juanMAD82

The battle will be between Paris (the favourite) and Madrid, in my opinion London lost the chance long time ago. I don't want to offend anybody from London, I think the capital of England is the greatest city in Europe but they haven't worked as hard to get the olympics compared to Paris or Madrid both of the had the bests grades form the IOC.


----------



## eddyk

Keep saying that enough, and it might come true! 

London have spent more than any other city on there bid...weve covered the city in flags, banners and posters promoting the bid...you cant look anywhere in London now without seeing the London 2012 Logo.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta

It's already Paris's!!


----------



## Guest

Nick in Atlanta said:


> It's already Paris's!!


I think you may be shocked. Based on the amount London has gained over the past 30 days and how much Paris has gained, London should pass it in the BidIndex within a few days. Remember, Paris has been given the Olympics before. London has only had it because other cities weren't capable. I think it says something when a city so badly hit by war in a nation so badly affected by it is the only one capable of hosting the games after WW2.


----------



## Shafick

*MOSCOW*


----------



## samba_man

My vote goes to Moscow !!!!


----------



## ramvid01

although i would love NY to win, it is quite obvious that they wont. That being said i think the best bid would have to be London's, followed by Paris. But sadly with all the politics involved in the voting of the IOC, Paris might end up winning for it's policy making =/.


----------



## Madman

EarlyBird said:


> I think you may be shocked. Based on the amount London has gained over the past 30 days and how much Paris has gained, London should pass it in the BidIndex within a few days. Remember, Paris has been given the Olympics before. London has only had it because other cities weren't capable. I think it says something when a city so badly hit by war in a nation so badly affected by it is the only one capable of hosting the games after WW2.


Yeah i have always wondered why was it us who hosted the 1948 Olympics?! Surely the US could have held it?


----------



## Jonesy55

Paris is way in front at the bookmakers, and they are not often very wrong. London in a fairly distant second place, everybody else is nowhere. If you genuinely think Paris isn't going to win then put your money where your mouth is, you could make a killing.

Paris 1.14/1
London 9.6/1
NYC 50/1
Moscow 50/1
Madrid 70/1

http://www.betfair.com/


----------



## Madman

Surprised to see Madrid behind Moscow in some bookmakers odds. Here is Ladbrokes odds - more realistic i think.

Paris 1.20 
London 4.50 
Madrid 13.00 
New York 21.00 
Moscow 67.00


----------



## eddyk

I was gonna say Madrid 70-1

I might go stick a tenner on that


----------



## Puce86

birminghamculture said:


> A few hundred thousand Brits in paris would be nice,


Poor parisians...



birminghamculture said:


> watching us run away with the 4x100m relay again on giant screens *and showing the French how to drink*  :cheers:



No comments...





eddyk said:


> London have spent more than any other city on there bid...weve covered the city in flags, banners and posters promoting the bid...


... bribing the judges...


----------



## Capzilla

Yes, sure, whatever. London bribed the judges, sponsored the ETA attacks in Madrid, stalled the stadium negotiations in New York, organised the strikes in Paris and is now preparing Chechen uproar in Moscow. AND ON TOP OF IT ALL WE'RE GOING TO RAPE YOUR DAUGHTERS NEXT CHRISTMAS MUHAHA!

**** this thread, I'm back to the UK forum, no reasonable discussion is possible here.


----------



## FAETON

I will bet 70 /1 on Madrid. Do you want to earn easy money?
15 euros= 10 pounds ----it could be-----> 700 pounds = 1050 euros


----------



## willo

we'll see, though i see a little bit of arrogance from some british forumers.

you can say whatever you want, but paris is the favourite right now


----------



## itxlan7

1.Madrid
2.Paris
3.Moscow
4.London
5.New York


----------



## LAuniverso

It should be held in MUMBAI India..... for a change


----------



## VansTripp

LAuniverso said:


> It should be held in MUMBAI India..... for a change


Man, Why did u got new username?


----------



## SDK4

Where's the US support for New York? Come on show some support!


----------



## DonQui

I live in NYC, and I do NOT want the Olympics in NYC. I see very little benefit, and many costs, not even taking into consideration the security burden it will place on my home city.


----------



## Mekky II

*Paris 2012 in difficulty with the french NO ?*

It is possible. However Paris will start a stronger worldwide compaign and it started today with a new report : 

http://www.scoop.co.nz/stories/CU0506/S00010.htm 

*Paris - the peoples choice for Olympics 2012*

"While citizens in hopeful 2012 Olympic host cities London, Madrid, Moscow, New York and Paris hold their breath in anticipation of a July 6th Olympic Committee decision, a large number of the world’s inhabitants have already made up their minds about which city they would prefer, and it’s Paris, according to the findings of a global study conducted by ACNielsen."

About the european constitution referendum, Bertrand Delanöé, paris'mayor, enjoys to say that 66% of parisians said yes.

Pour l'amour des jeux from Roland-Garros


----------



## Mekky II

5 June, all olympic sports will be on Champs-Elysées (total of 28) with national and world champions, an athletic track and necessaries infrastructures will be available. At night, a free concert will be played in front of Eiffel Tower with a firework for final point.










Paris'cityhall annonced more events until the travel to Singapour.


----------



## satit28

will be interesting to see...............


----------



## IchO

Hmmmm...


----------



## birminghamculture

A free concert?

Now let me guess, that would involve mucical artists from Britain and America?


----------



## birminghamculture

Bribing the Judges?

What by offering a package to help athletes from developing countries who cant afford plane fares, accomodation and food to take part in thier dream to compete with the best and represent thier country in one of the greatest cities in the world.

Yeh nice one.

Im sure they would rather have free food, then aload of Spanish on thier back doing monkey chants :applause:


----------



## willo

birminghamculture said:


> Yep, but sadly its not just a "few ignorant idiots who tend to gather in football stadiums" is it?
> 
> Racial intergreation isnt Spains strong point. You expect those idiots who gather at, lets say the Bernebeu (Real *MADRIDS* stadium) wont try and get tickets for Olympic competitions?
> 
> The fact is, it hasnt happened once in a few years, it happens week in week out in Spain. Players like Shaun Wright Phillips (linked with Real Madrid) uttered his complete desire not to perform in Spain ever again until something is done about it.


every week¿??¿?¿¿ there was just 2 or 3 incidents in all the season and real madrid only lead one of those (well it wasn't real madrid. it was about 1000 nazi supporters)


----------



## coth

birminghamculture said:


> No thats saying who said it, if they just reported Sebastian Coe, people would think ... huh, who's that? and not bother reading or taking notice of it.
> 
> Coth, Its called good reporting :bash:


Unfortunately. It is preconception. Ie biasing.
It is not first BBC article about 2012. They have many preconception articles.

I don't say it is wrong. UK's media drawing in high London, French - Paris, US - New York, Spanish - Madrid, Russia - Moscow and other cities in bad. It is normal. Everyone want to see their city as Olympic hoster.

Btw. Talking about - who want where.

Today's article by Gamesbids.
85% of Russians support Moscow bid.
81% of French support Paris bid.
68% of British support London bid.
57% of Spaniards support Madrid bid.
44% of US citizens support New York.


----------



## Englishman

¿??¿?¿¿ I wish they put those upside down question marks on British keyboards.


----------



## eddyk

Dont get it do you....Just because we're posting negative news from a different country....which did involve us in a huge way....it doesnt make it bias....not one bit!

As birminghamculture said

Its just good reporting


----------



## birminghamculture

Every BBC article is fair, highlighting each city when its spoken about.

I think you're just knitpicking Coth.

68% - Not bad, use to be alot lower. 

The UK, Spain and America are use to hosting major sporting competitons week in week out so its no suprise that when the chance of a major event comes around the public of these 3 countries lack the emotion and support the other 2 get.


----------



## pricemazda

Its not biasing its reporting what the bid leader of London 2012 is on record saying. Bias would be if it said London is the best bid above all else especially Madrids.

The BBC is not a biased organisation, I'll repeat again to foreigners who never understand this, BY LAW the BBC has to remain impartial and unbiased otherwise it is breaking its Royal Charter. 

So I will say again Coth please show me an article on BBC online in which is obviously biased. But also remember you only read BBC online you never get to see or hear the huge quantity of programmes the BBC produces everyday.


----------



## Zenith

umm yes London for 2012 ! bye


----------



## coth

it is not the problem to see which city gets support of bbc
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/olympics_2012/default.stm

those two is away enough to call them preconception. preconception is biasing.
of course compared to fox news bbc is unbiased

but no one media in the world is unbiased


----------



## pricemazda

Coth, what part of BY LAW the BBC is not allowed to be biased and unimpartial. You can think what you like but it doesn't make it true. Reflecting your audience is not bias. When the overwhelming majority of readers are british why would the BBC produce detail articles on Moscow? Thats not bias. 

You need to look up the definition of bias.


----------



## coth

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=bias
- An unfair act.

BBC drawing London in light and other in dark.

btw, I suppose you can't reading BBC Russia... well translate using online translators... you will not find there at least bases of professional media... just a yellow press...


----------



## birminghamculture

Coth you're unbelievable, you no how silly your argument is. 

Madrid was in bad light and the London bid was emphizing it, trying to help out Madrid's bid by asking them to respond and make a formal apology so it didnt scupper thier chances of winning the olympics. whats it got to do with the BBC?


----------



## Mekky II

Mo Rush said:


> can someone post some decent renderings of the paris 2012 venues, at decent quality the ones on the paris 2012 website are small and some other can only be accessed by the press, so any paris 2012 renderings please post here


I have only few.

Beach volley









Velodrome









Shooting Center









Aquatic Center









Stade de France









Multisports arenas 









Longchamps Hippodrome









Super Dome









Olympic village









Media Center near Stade de France


----------



## potto

coth said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=bias
> - An unfair act.
> 
> BBC drawing London in light and other in dark.
> 
> btw, I suppose you can't reading BBC Russia... well translate using online translators... you will not find there at least bases of professional media... just a yellow press...


shut up Coth you are talking bollocks! Er is that biased?


----------



## Englishman

I doubt the constitution will make much difference personally. 

I find the French designs less inspiring than the Moscow and London designs I have seen. Though I can never be sure what the aquatic centre will really be like. In their favour though are being hte "safe" option, an iconic possition for the beach volleyball, and the stadium is pretty much as it would be in the games.


----------



## brummad

nope


----------



## coth

birminghamculture said:


> Coth you're unbelievable, you no how silly your argument is.


Is it only you can say?

I don't like such black methods. That I wanted to say.


----------



## Kika

birminghamculture said:


> Every BBC article is fair, ...
> 
> @birminghamculture
> 
> Talking about being fair, what do you have to say about Willo's reply on your "fair" comments? What makes you so sure that Spain is such a racist country when it has suffered a dramatic terrorism attack while still legalizing thousands of Muslims and opening new mosques almost every where...? In fact, the vast majority of Spaniards condemns racism and treat immigrants in such a way that every year over 600'000 of them are finding in that country a new home where to start a new descent life (although it is not always easy for them). Despite this very sad terrorism attack committed on the name of Allah, Muslims were not chased like witches like it happened in some places in the USA after 9/11. The people of Madrid and in the rest of the nation has proven in several massive demonstrations to be extremely mature as they never mixed what happened in 3/11 with the Islamic religion and with the origin of these terrorists as they know that we cannot condemn a whole religion or nation on acts that a few fanatics committed on behalf of Allah... So if you want to be fair in your comments you shouldn't only focus on negative aspects of other countries as we all know that no one country is perfect and that includes yours as well.


----------



## pricemazda

No one is saying all Spaniards are racist, just there was a problem in Spanish football. 

But Coth you didn't post the full definition of bias

from dictionary.com "An unfair act or policy stemming from prejudice."

is that what you are suggesting the BBC is, full of prejudice?


----------



## coth

ok, i did used inccorect word, not preconception, but prejudice.

and yes it is.
London's media stressing on troubles of opponent.


----------



## DarJoLe

So many major roads running near to Olympic sites must be a security risk in this day and age.

I think these pictures show why London has the X-factor over Paris.


----------



## pricemazda

Its not London media for heavens sake, its the BBC. The same BBC that the peoples of the USSR would listen to to get accurate information, hence the BBC World Service is that infor biased? This isn't a commercial organisation, nor one in hoc to governments as seen recently. It takes pride in being fiercely independent. For someone who doesn't know a thing about the BBC to make stupid claims because you don't like what you are reading is just plain idiotic. Grow up coth, you consistantly make outrageous statements which you argue beyonf the point of exhaustion and rationality which I for one am getting so fed up of. You post 'evidence' that when checked never stands up and then you claim it was a simple mistake. Come on now coth, just take a reality check.

But i refer you to the post at the top of the page yoiu didn't even say preconception, you just misquoted it.


----------



## Kika

EnglishKevin said:


> ==============
> 
> I don't even care now many people speak a certain language . The world and I know which is the most important language - English .
> 
> This immature flagwaving , with every sentenced followed by !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , from the spanish children on here is boring . You can only take so much bullshit from a country that has only been a democracy for 50 years and . A country that had colonies in south america that have all been piss-poor third world failures . A country where they were still riding on donkeys 20 years .
> 
> No Spanish Concorde . No Spanish Aston Martin , Jaguar or Rolls Royce . In fact what has spain ever made ? I can't think of any modern industrial product that the spanish have invented whether it be a tv , car , plane , tank , ship or bloody vaccuum cleaner .
> 
> Spain .....one of europe's second rate nations that has just started to look a bit better thanks to the EU and the richer more successful countries like the UK , Germany , Holland & France handing it money
> 
> Spain.....the type of country where they would openly go hysterical in the streets if they ever won the eurovision song contest or actualy won anything because they never have .
> 
> Pathetic bunch of children.....runing around an internet forum getting your little greasy third world gang together and getting all excited over a silly little online poll . If you had a better history and hadn't been such a failure you A . wouldn't be so bloody excited over nothing and B . Wouldn't be so fucking desperate to get noticed .
> 
> Greasy fucking third world ****** .



What can be said after this? Is he any better than those stupid football "fans" who are singing racist songs? Please, someone to close this thread now!

I just hope that the best bid will get these 2012 OG!

:deadthrea


----------



## birminghamculture

Sssh, KIKA you're about as entertaining as a murder, now bog of.


----------



## birminghamculture

coth said:


> ok, i did used inccorect word, not preconception, but prejudice.
> 
> and yes it is.
> London's media stressing on troubles of opponent.


And Coth do you actually know what "prejudice" means?

It means prejudging. how are the BBC prejudging something which the spanish public "DID" 

Deary me, I think its about time you went back to school.


----------



## Englishman

birminghamculture said:


> Sssh, KIKA you're about as entertaining as a murder, now bog of.


What Kika said is not far from wrong though.


----------



## Kika

birminghamculture said:


> Sssh, KIKA you're about as entertaining as a murder, now bog of.


Great answer! Proves how much interesting you are and how little arguments you have i.e. null and void...


----------



## exciter

last words in this thread, for me is dead long time ago. bye, and good luck for the 5 cities!


----------



## Kika

Englishman said:


> What Kika said is not far from wrong though.


Thank you for your understanding although you don't seem to agree 100% with what I have said.


----------



## coth

birminghamculture said:


> And Coth do you actually know what "prejudice" means?
> 
> It means prejudging. how are the BBC prejudging something which the spanish public "DID"
> 
> Deary me, I think its about time you went back to school.



http://dictionary.reference.com/search?r=2&q=prejudice
1. To cause (someone) to judge prematurely and irrationally. See Synonyms at bias.
2. To affect injuriously or detrimentally by a judgment or an act.


----------



## Mo Rush

thanks for all the renderings, i think we should all realise that these are just proposals and design competitions will still take place, these are just concepts...


----------



## nick_taylor

coth said:


> ok, i did used inccorect word, not preconception, but prejudice.
> 
> and yes it is.
> London's media stressing on troubles of opponent.


Not the first or last time that you'll dig a hole for yourself Coth. You do know now that I am actually now keeping a record of all the inaccurate and erroneous posts that you are making. Hopefully the compiled list (up to 6 now) will make enlightening reading to everyone on the board once I reach the 20 mark. I'm still shocked you still have privileges above most on this forum - privileges of being stupid and incompitent perhaps!


----------



## Flagg1982

birminghamculture said:


> A free concert?
> 
> Now let me guess, that would involve mucical artists from Britain and America?



No, that may come as a surprise to you but we have artists in France who perform in French.


----------



## capslock

Wow, and both of them are turning up - that's great! 

(ignore me) :runaway:


----------



## coth

nick-taylor said:


> Not the first or last time that you'll dig a hole for yourself Coth. You do know now that I am actually now keeping a record of all the inaccurate and erroneous posts that you are making. Hopefully the compiled list (up to 6 now) will make enlightening reading to everyone on the board once I reach the 20 mark. I'm still shocked you still have privileges above most on this forum - privileges of being stupid and incompitent perhaps!


Using SHiRO standards i can say
Stop trolling.

Using my.


nick-taylor said:


> This message is hidden because nick-taylor is on your ignore list.


----------



## eddyk

"London's media stressing on troubles of opponent."

Hmm...Worlds Media not Londons....

and...Troubles of opponent which involved England in a major way!


They also post negative news only concerning our country aswell you know!?


Not bias not prejudice in any sense of the word....just up to date news on a major story that was big in both Spain and England


----------



## coth

eddyk said:


> "London's media stressing on troubles of opponent."
> 
> Hmm...Worlds Media not Londons....
> 
> and...Troubles of opponent which involved England in a major way!
> 
> 
> They also post negative news only concerning our country aswell you know!?
> 
> 
> Not bias not prejudice in any sense of the word....just up to date news on a major story that was big in both Spain and England


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/olympics_2012/default.stm

it is not the problem to see which one get support of BBC.

again i have nothing against stressing by you on positive point on your bid and negative points on your bid. but stressing on negative point of another country, more than that, stick it to olympic bid and publishing it over all world is bad, black and unfair.


----------



## Peyre

pricemazda said:


> Its not biasing its reporting what the bid leader of London 2012 is on record saying. Bias would be if it said London is the best bid above all else especially Madrids.
> 
> The BBC is not a biased organisation, I'll repeat again to foreigners who never understand this, BY LAW the BBC has to remain impartial and unbiased otherwise it is breaking its Royal Charter.
> 
> So I will say again Coth please show me an article on BBC online in which is obviously biased. But also remember you only read BBC online you never get to see or hear the huge quantity of programmes the BBC produces everyday.


Jebus, the BBC has been left-leaning domestically since the dawn of time. Doesn't mean it leans towards London though. Its a world wide known broadcaster.


----------



## CULWULLA

can Sydney have it again? lol
i vote london, its been a while.


----------



## birminghamculture

Coth why do you think the website is www.bbc.co.*UK*, its UK news, people want to read abou the UK's bid.

You just keep digging a hole, were be happy to bury you in it :cheers:


----------



## eddyk

There was a war in Iraq....BBC covered it....I guess we're bias then towards British troops then?

Showing our boys in a good light....Heros there to save the day...and showing Iraq in a negative light...a War zone


----------



## Mo Rush

roadtomadrid said:


> madrid will win¡¡¡¡


what are they going to win?? LOL


----------



## Zenith

> If they are able to built their stadiums.


take your head out of your arse


----------



## Guest

I think it's pretty obvious now that it's going to London. NYC, Moscow and Madrid are completely out of the running, this much is obvious, and right at the end the London bid is gaining more and more momentum whilst the Paris bid seems to be floundering like a duck with broken wings. It was always going to be the way. London's bid has stunning facilities, leaves an amazing legacy and will have more support than any Olympics in history. London 2012 will go down in history as the best Olympic games of all time.


----------



## eddyk

Olympic Bill has already passed...

All stadiums will be built by 2010

When I was last at the Stade de France they had squat toilets....they need to sort that out....'cus that sucked!


----------



## Mekky II

It is nice to see that you have no arguments against Paris energy.


----------



## eddyk

Its it cheeper than BT?


----------



## Azcamadrid

I vote for Madrid bid beacuse I´m spanish and I think that it has one of the best bids but today I´m convinced that Paris will win by far.


----------



## Mekky II

*London stolen pictures* 

Saturday June 4, 2005

Bob Beamon, the former long jump gold medallist and world record holder, has written London 2012 accusing the bid committee of using his picture in a brochure promoting London’s 2012 bid for the Summer Olympic Games. Beamon, an American, is reportedly backing New York’s bid for the 2012 Games.

Beamon accused London of a “fundamental breach” of an Olympian’s right to control his own image and demanded that London withdraw the brochure, but Sebastian Coe, head of London 2012, has refused. London bid spokeswoman Jackie Brock-Doyle said Friday, “no, we are not planning to withdraw it”.

London 2012 issued a media release Friday saying, “we have received a letter from Bob Beamon regarding the use of a photograph of his magnificent long jump performance in Mexico City in 1968. This photograph formed part of a montage of photographs in a London 2012 brochure celebrating unforgettable memories from Olympic history. It was supplied by the world-renowned photo agency, Getty Images, as part of our contractual relationship and used in accordance with our agreement with the agency. The use of the photograph was in no way meant to imply support for the London bid but rather to celebrate great Olympic moments which are recognized across the globe”.


----------



## Mekky II

*Spanish supporters show their best*

Spain-Lithuania Saturday June 4, 2005


----------



## Mekky II

New Champs-Elysées pictures


----------



## eddyk

That joke was hillarious....where are ze english they will get it!


----------



## Mekky II

eddyk said:


> That joke was hillarious....where are ze english they will get it!


 :hug:


----------



## Skylandman

Mekky II said:


> *Spanish supporters show their best*
> 
> Spain-Lithuania Saturday June 4, 2005



french politicians and politics show us their very best:


----------



## Zenith

Does anyone else find those pics distasteful ? Why the hell is France celebrating as if theyve already won ? Arrogance


----------



## kony




----------



## Mekky II

And the heart of Madrid makes BOOM for olympic games 2012 !


----------



## Mekky II

zenith said:


> Does anyone else find those pics distasteful ? Why the hell is France celebrating as if theyve already won ? Arrogance


We celebrate nothing, we make a bid. You know, Paris already did for 1992 and 2008 so it something natural to make alive not a victory but olympic spirit.


----------



## Nacho_82

huh now joking about terrorist attacks that have killed people

you are such an absolute disgrace to human dignity


----------



## Skylandman

too vile ,despicable and stingy Mekky...even for a french like you. Is that the french olimpic spirit?


----------



## Mekky II

Nacho_82 said:


> huh now joking about terrorist attacks that have killed people
> 
> you are such an absolute disgrace to human dignity


You missed the point. An ETA bomb exploded short time after the visit of the olympic commission in Madrid to evaluate the city. I didn't talk about Atocha here, it is another thing. My post was not hateful but show a true thing.


----------



## lyonsdown

Javi said:


>


The weather looks worse than London in that Pic!!!


----------



## Javi

It was so hot!!! the firefighters had to cool people


----------



## willo

Mekky II said:


> And the heart of Madrid makes BOOM for olympic games 2012 !



you must be ban!!! :lock: :stupid: :banned:


----------



## eddyk

Go start a thread about it in La Barra


----------



## willo

the events today in madrid























And this is the longest flag in the world: 3.220 metres


----------



## nick_taylor

Javi said:


> It was so hot!!! the firefighters had to cool people


Will athletes in 2012 receive the same treatment to combat the problems of fatigue and heat exhaustion?


----------



## Azcamadrid

Mierda cobi, una mala idea xq lo que han hecho en Paris nos deja en calzoncillos. Por cierto, joder con el Corte Inglés¬¬


----------



## onetwothree

Oh my, I would roll on the floor laughing if Moscow won :hilarious:

Meh, I'm still with London though


----------



## n0gades

Que caña laas isntantaneas de Madrid. Es que como en España no lo podran hacer en ningun otro lado por mutxo que se esfuerzen. Claro ejémplo, Barcelona.


----------



## DaDvD

Mekky II said:


> And the heart of Madrid makes BOOM for olympic games 2012 !


What happened in Barcelona '92, in Seville's Expo '92, in the Spanish World Footbal Cup '82, and in tons of other huge events held in Spain? Was there any bomb? NO (as usual in Spain, the security measures were excelent), is any city of the world free from terrorism? NO, is Paris free? NO! 

There would be much less ETA attacks if the French police stopped them from stealing explosives!!
So think it twice before posting nonsense like that, there are over 1,000 Spanish deaths caused by ETA
:bash: :bash:


----------



## mumbojumbo

Personally, I'd like to see New York win.


----------



## high_flyer

Thats not a flag, its a banner, and personally I think Madrids logo is extremely boring, basically a red squiggle hno:

And what are Seb Coe and Simon Schaumer doing in Madrid, doing some secret recon??


----------



## high_flyer

Madrid is not in the running, nice try but they don't really stand a chance against the two giants of Europe, London and Paris :yes:
Contrary to history and popular belief, the French won't give up this fight easily. Just when you think they are out of it, they will worm their way back with some snide moves, so watch your back Seb!!


----------



## FAETON

nick-taylor said:


> Will athletes in 2012 receive the same treatment to combat the problems of fatigue and heat exhaustion?


English humour?


----------



## SDK4

If London or Paris gets the games, they have to be ready incase one of the those Sahara Desert heat waves comes north.


----------



## Javi

Another pic from yesterday in Madrid


----------



## Javi

Madrid:
OLympic stadium:


Madrid Arena:




Tennis center:


Go here to see more pics


----------



## pricemazda

Has anyone noticed how the Madrid logo looks like the Abbey/Banco Santander logo?


----------



## eddyk

Yeah, take their bid down from the inside!


----------



## eddyk

How far away from the centre of Barcelona is the Olympic Park?

Because looking at that rendering it on the edge of the city...there are masses of fields behind it


----------



## Mekky II

ENIGMA said:


> For the Citizens of London and Paris - you must be so proud to be living in the afore-mentioned cities, I envy you. These must be the most stylish bids EVER ! Well done and may the best one win.


Auckland is wonderful, for sure it would make a great candidate for olympic games, only because new-zelanders are great in sports, i am sure all of you will be welcomed very well in Paris or London  

(*A little advantage for Paris from NZ since Jonah Lomu supports the bid please ? *)


----------



## Guest

Mekky II said:


> Auckland is wonderful, for sure it would make a great candidate for olympic games, only because new-zelanders are great in sports, i am sure all of you will be welcomed very well in Paris or London
> 
> (*A little advantage for Paris from NZ since Jonah Lomu supports the bid please ? *)


Thank you  I hope that I will be able to attend the Games. I can't wait - Good Luck


----------



## kony

pricemazda said:


> But internet users are still a narrow bunch, mainly english speakers or can understand english, also they tend to be younger than the average age, more affluent and predominantly white.



and...what is your point exactly ??? a group of 20.000 people, mainly english speaking and young said they prefer seeing the games in Paris rather than London...so what are you trying to say with your above statement ??

actually i would expect that a group of english speaking young people would vote London before Paris, in any kind of poll....


----------



## Aragorn10000

Estoy deseando que Madrid gane los juegos olimpicos para que asi se le quite la prepotencia a los de Londres.

Prefiero a cualquier ciudad antes que a Londres.


----------



## urbanpakistan

2012 Olympics should be held in Karachi or Islamabad, Pakistan. It's about time for us to shine.


----------



## pricemazda

Yeah but in order to get the games you have to bid for them? Last time I checked the IOC didn't have the choice to go for Islamabad.


----------



## Sitback

Madrid let me down with their mass racist chants at football matches. Sick.


----------



## Aquarius

as your prince Harry


----------



## pricemazda

when has Prince Charles been racist, show me the evidence?


----------



## eddyk

He wore a Nazi costume to a fancy dress part....whoopdi fecking do....he isnt a Nazi though is he....unlike


----------



## Carretero

Sitback said:


> Madrid let me down with their mass racist chants at football matches. Sick.


How many matches, and how many people? :|


----------



## eddyk

3 that I know of....and of a few thousand...

Real Madrid - ?????
Spain - England
Spain - Lituania


Yeah, most didnt go there with the intention of monkey chanting etc., but many followed suit.


----------



## pricemazda

it happened at the England under 21 game and the main match the next day.


----------



## pacorro

He really looks like Prince Harry, the one who dess up like a nazi.


----------



## pacorro

Heil Prince Harry


----------



## Kika

Sitback said:


> Madrid let me down with their mass racist chants at football matches. Sick.


You wanna talk about racism? So don't forget to tell us about some of your forumers like EnglishKevin:

_Originally Posted by EnglishKevin
==============

I don't even care now many people speak a certain language . The world and I know which is the most important language - English .

This immature flagwaving , with every sentenced followed by !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , from the spanish children on here is boring . You can only take so much bullshit from a country that has only been a democracy for 50 years and . A country that had colonies in south america that have all been piss-poor third world failures . A country where they were still riding on donkeys 20 years . 

No Spanish Concorde . No Spanish Aston Martin , Jaguar or Rolls Royce . In fact what has spain ever made ? I can't think of any modern industrial product that the spanish have invented whether it be a tv , car , plane , tank , ship or bloody vaccuum cleaner .

Spain .....one of europe's second rate nations that has just started to look a bit better thanks to the EU and the richer more successful countries like the UK , Germany , Holland & France handing it money 

Spain.....the type of country where they would openly go hysterical in the streets if they ever won the eurovision song contest or actualy won anything because they never have . 

Pathetic bunch of children.....runing around an internet forum getting your little greasy third world gang together and getting all excited over a silly little online poll . If you had a better history and hadn't been such a failure you A . wouldn't be so bloody excited over nothing and B . Wouldn't be so fucking desperate to get noticed .

Greasy fucking third world ****** ._

Is that meaning that all English are racist? Because I start to have a strong feeling that this is what some of you are trying to tell about the Spaniards, a country where over 650'000 foreigners come every year with the hope of starting a better life...

No further comments are needed I think...

:sleepy:


----------



## fosterito

i hope Madrid will win!it's going to be difficult for all the cities.They are all fantastic cities.
if Madrid doesn't win, i prefer Paris, Moscu or New York ¡great cities with great people!
London is a city i like a lot, but the english forumers have disappoint me. i hope they wont get 2012 olympic games.
i can't understand why english forumers are all the time telling spanish people is racist.bad people is in everywhere (hooligans,racist...) but they are the few or i want to believe that.
please stop this children discussions and let's talk about the bids with respect.thanks

os pido españoles que no caigais en los piques estos porque no merecen la pena, vamos a disfrutarlo y a pasar con las tonterias de algunos. yo sigo pensando que mas importante que responderles es demostrar que estamos a la altura y tenemos la mejor candidatura.


----------



## Kika

Sitback said:


> Madrid let me down with their mass racist chants at football matches. Sick.



By the way, this very sad situation doesn't seem to happen only in Spain:

_...Despite concerted efforts by the Football Association and other organisations, racism and hooliganism remain serious problems in UK football..._ 

This is the source in case you want to know more about it (was quite easy to find something about this serious problem that affects most of the countries on google):

http://www.independence.co.uk/publicationslist/59issuesinsport.html

Before criticising other's country you'd better check yours first as it isn’t necessarily the best example to follow in terms of hooliganism and racism...

:sleepy:


----------



## pacorro

*Dedicated to EnglishKevin*



Kika said:


> You wanna talk about racism? So don't forget to tell us about some of your forumers like EnglishKevin:
> 
> _Originally Posted by EnglishKevin
> ==============
> 
> I don't even care now many people speak a certain language . The world and I know which is the most important language - English .
> 
> And is the only one you know? ignorant, like most of english people. Ignorant.
> 
> This immature flagwaving , with every sentenced followed by !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , from the spanish children on here is boring . You can only take so much bullshit from a country that has only been a democracy for 50 years and . A country that had colonies in south america that have all been piss-poor third world failures . A country where they were still riding on donkeys 20 years .
> 
> Second sign of ignorance. We've been a democracy since 1977, after a long dictature, but before the dictature we were a democracy. Did you know that? Ignorant!.
> 
> No Spanish Concorde . No Spanish Aston Martin , Jaguar or Rolls Royce . In fact what has spain ever made ? I can't think of any modern industrial product that the spanish have invented whether it be a tv , car , plane , tank , ship or bloody vaccuum cleaner .
> 
> That's why you are so ignorant! We invented the helicopter and the submarine for example. Ignorant!
> 
> Spain .....one of europe's second rate nations that has just started to look a bit better thanks to the EU and the richer more successful countries like the UK , Germany , Holland & France handing it money
> 
> I could tell you a lot of things about spanish economy and why Spain is doing great but I don't think you will understand. Is not only because you gave us some money. Not to much by the way. Ignorant!
> 
> Spain.....the type of country where they would openly go hysterical in the streets if they ever won the eurovision song contest or actualy won anything because they never have .
> 
> Are you talking about the celebrations for the rugby world title in London? I though you were gonna destroy the city. By the way we won eurovision 3 times. Ignorant!.
> 
> Pathetic bunch of children.....runing around an internet forum getting your little greasy third world gang together and getting all excited over a silly little online poll .
> Are you talking about you?
> 
> If you had a better history and hadn't been such a failure you A . wouldn't be so bloody excited over nothing and B . Wouldn't be so fucking desperate to get noticed .
> 
> Greasy fucking third world ****** ._
> 
> Is that meaning that all English are racist? Because I start to have a strong feeling that this is what some of you are trying to tell about the Spaniards, a country where over 650'000 foreigners come every year with the hope of starting a better life...
> 
> No further comments are needed I think...
> 
> :sleepy:


I'm sorry for some english people, I've been living there for two years and they are not as stupid as this one.


----------



## pricemazda

when a stadium full chants monkey noises questions can be raised about Spanish football, not Spain as a whole, then when it is repeated at a further two matches then repeated by its coach on two seperate occassions as well. 

However, I wa surprised because one would expect if Spanish people were going to be racist to anyone it would be to arabs and morrocans not black people.

But Kika if that happened in England and the English coach said those things UEFA and FIFA would have gone mental probably keeping England out of competitions, what happened to the Spanish FA? not much. Lets judge everyone in the same way shall we instead of trying to put a spin on it.


----------



## Sitback

The racism at football matches in Spain is a lot worst then in England let's be REALISTIC HERE!


----------



## Juanito

What the hell is wrong with the english people here?

you should never forget what's happened at Heysel Stadium...England, shame on you!!!


----------



## pacorro

Sitback said:


> The racism at football matches in Spain is a lot worst then in England let's be REALISTIC HERE!


Yeah, let's be realistic, english hooligans are the worst ones. You just have to see how they behave when they go outside to "support" (?) their teams, drinking beer, destroying pubs, traveling without tickets, just pathetic. But it's not only that, they are the ones who occasioned most of the disgraces for footbal, including dead people in stadiums. English teams had been kicked out of european competitions for some years because incidents like those ones.
By the way, have you ever been in a spanish stadium watching a football game or you just believe the worst and most pathetic media of Europe? (english one, of course).


----------



## Kika

Sitback said:


> The racism at football matches in Spain is a lot worst then in England let's be REALISTIC HERE!



You probably meant "a lot worse" right? Being a football fan you probably know how good you are and how bad the others are...

Just keep repeating it so that you can show how grand you are...

:sleepy:


----------



## pricemazda

Yes that happened in the 1980's over 20 years ago, shall I start about saying how Spain is undemocratic and has massive human rights abuses because of Franco?

Funny how Turkish supporters murdered Leeds United fans a few years ago, but no one mentions that. Or how hooliganism is not an english problem anymore what happened in Portugal? What happened in the World Cup?

Which English media are you talking about is the worst in europe? Name them, do you mean the tabloids? Well have you ever read Bild in Germany, yep just as bad. People have a such one sided view, when something like the racist chanting happens, they turn around as if to divert attention and justify what happened by saying 'well, look at them they are worse'


----------



## Juanito

yes, really funny... but you know who has provoked the turks? 

I remember the final Galatasaray against an english team and they (english supporters) started fighting...


----------



## JDRS

Racism was at one point a problem in English football but it's been almost wiped out now, whilst there were at least several hundred fans in Spanish stadiums being racist. You can't talk about events that happened decades ago because we're talking about at the moment and more importantly in 2012. But of course Madrid is not a racist city on the whole and this is not really related to the bid.


----------



## exciter

ok, going back to the bids, and forgetting all the racist people wherever they are (stupid people live everywhere), i want to remind that if you look to the last OG, the IOC favourite city never was the winner, Athens won against rome (favourite) sidney won against manchester (favourite) beijing won against paris (favourite)...and more, and more.... so, the IOC report is just descriptive, but there is a lot of IOC members voting for the final result, nothing is decided. it's sure between paris, madrid, and london.
about the report, madrid olympic office is gonna discuss the only one 'negative' point, the number of hotel rooms, wich is 50.000, more than the 33.000 the IOC said, and ask the IOC to change this in the report and make it public.


----------



## mdet04

pricemazda said:


> when has Prince Charles been racist, show me the evidence?


Prince Charles no, but his son!

Here you have a real nazi!!


----------



## nick_taylor

And I do remember a certain Spanish Team Coach degrading international players and hundreds of Spanish supporters shouting monkey chants at English players! You don't get this approved mass-racism in UK sport in the 21st century, you do so in Spain however which is quite unfortunate.


----------



## mdet04

nick-taylor said:


> You don't get this approved mass-racism in UK sport in the 21st century


Ok, here you are:
*
Fútbol: hinchas británicos deportados
Policía portuguesa arrestando a hinchas británicos.
Los disturbios ocurrieron en el pueblo costero de Albufeira, Algarve.
*
Varios seguidores británicos de la selección inglesa de fútbol han sido deportados de Portugal, donde se celebra la Eurocopa, debido a los disturbios ocurridos en los últimos días.

Según informes de la policía británica, unos 34 hinchas han sido obligados a regresar al Reino Unido.

La Unión Europea de Fútbol, UEFA, dijo que no ha calificado a los disturbios como "hooliganismo" porque no han ocurrido en los estadios, pero advirtió que si tienen lugar durante algún partido de la selección de Inglaterra, el equipo podría ser expulsado del campeonato.

El Ministerio del Interior de este país advirtió que quienes participen en actos violentos en Portugal podrían ser encarcelados.

El primer ministro británico, Tony Blair, dijo que esas personas "avergüenzan a nuestro país" e instó a la policía a actuar con vigor y asegurar que quienes ejerzan la violencia reciban medidas punitivas fuertes.

Por su parte, el ministro de Deportes, Richard Caborn, dijo que "estos no son hinchas, son hooligans, bravucones que sólo van a causar problemas".

Laguna legal
Garry Mann y un policía portugués.
Mann fue condenado a dos años de prisión en Portugal.

Fuentes de Scotland Yard expresaron su molestia porque una laguna legal permitió a uno de los detenidos, el bombero Garry Mann, de 46 años de edad, escapara a una condena de dos años de prisión que le había sido impuesta en Portugal.

Como Mann fue deportado inmediatamente después de haber sido sentenciado, sin pasar por lo menos un día en prisión, el Reino Unido aparentemente no tiene ningún mecanismo jurídico que le permita encarcelarlo.

El Ministerio del Interior británico dijo que estaba dialogando con sus homólogos portugueses para asegurar que eso no se repita.

El ministro del Interior, David Blunkett, señaló que sigue haciendo todo lo posible para encontrar una forma legal de encarcelar a Mann. 

This is the link:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/spanish/misc/newsid_3823000/3823749.stm

I have not found the information in english, but at least it comes from the BBC. What you can read in this article is that during the Eurocup in Portugal last year, 34 english hooligans have been deported from Portugal to England because of their violence actions!!

Like you can see, UK it has more problems whit the racism and the violence although in Spain we are starting to have some problems like this!

From now, i will like that the english forumers before to say than all Spain is racist they look first their country and their Royal Family!!


----------



## eddyk

Like you can see, UK it has more problems whit the racism and the violence although in Spain we are starting to have some problems like this!


Yeah, that prooves it....feck off does it.


Football violence and racism is more of a problem in Spain than it is in England.


P.S
That story you posted above has nothing to do with racism.


----------



## pricemazda

OK, while it is not really appropriate for a royal to wear a fancy dress Nazi costume, if you are suggesting that Harry is Nazi and hate Jews to the point of wishing them dead, i think your are over-egging this. 

If you think it is wrong to even wear a nazi uniform inn a fancy dress party, then there are an awful lot of people in the world who you think are wrong. What about plays or the theatre, can we still wear uniforms there? 

Are you actually suggesting Prince Harry is racist?


----------



## JDRS

Mdet, violence isn't the same as racism. Two different things and I don't recall anyone saying all of Madrid is racist. Though without doubt in Spanish football there is a problem that I believe is being solved now. This isn't really related to the bids though.


----------



## mdet04

eddyk said:


> Football violence and racism is more of a problem in Spain than it is in England.
> 
> 
> P.S
> That story you posted above has nothing to do with racism.


It's because you say it, no?

Any spanish supporter has never been deported from a different country to Spain. And that you can read in the article it's only one time, but generally the english supporters have problems because for their violence wherever they go!!

Hooligan= racist, all people know this equation!!


----------



## eddyk

mdet04 said:


> Prince Charles no, but his son!
> 
> Here you have a real nazi!!



nah, thats just a guy at a fancy dress party....here is a real nazi








[/QUOTE]


P.S...England fans deprted from Portugal....bid deal....nothing compared to...

3 days of racist attacks on immigrants leave 50 injured in spain...

http://www.wsws.org/articles/2000/feb2000/span-f11.shtml


P.S
And no hooligan doesnt equal racist, god knows how you came up with that.


----------



## JDRS

mdet04 said:


> Hooligan= racist, all people know this equation!!


:? You're making assumptions that are quite frankly unproven and not true.


----------



## pacorro

pricemazda said:


> Yes that happened in the 1980's over 20 years ago, shall I start about saying how Spain is undemocratic and has massive human rights abuses because of Franco?
> 
> Funny how Turkish supporters murdered Leeds United fans a few years ago, but no one mentions that. Or how hooliganism is not an english problem anymore what happened in Portugal? What happened in the World Cup?
> 
> Which English media are you talking about is the worst in europe? Name them, do you mean the tabloids? Well have you ever read Bild in Germany, yep just as bad. People have a such one sided view, when something like the racist chanting happens, they turn around as if to divert attention and justify what happened by saying 'well, look at them they are worse'


Do you think we are proud of Franco? Do you know what are you talking about? are you trying to mix racism with a dictature or is just another evidence of your ignorance?. You should be worried about what british troops are doing in Irak. Let's back to sport because I could say lots of bad things related to human rights about UK, but this is not the poll.

Of course I was talking about papers like the sun and shit like that, the most extremist, not the tabloids.

What happened in Turkey was english hooligans provoking and being RACIST with musulman supporters. Of course, the murderer of those british supporters is not justified but they were not very pacific at the same time.
England hooligans were the worst one more time in Portugal, showing how pathetic they are when they are drunk, and some incidents happened in the last world cup as well.

All the spanish media said to Luis Aragones that he was wrong, but of course, it's also true that everything has been exagerated, there weren't thousands insulting england black players, who behaved really agressive against Spain players for being in a friendly match.. I've got no words to explain Wayne Rooney's behaviour, the one coming to my mind is pathetic.
Of course we won the game.


----------



## mdet04

pricemazda said:


> OK, while it is not really appropriate for a royal to wear a fancy dress Nazi costume, if you are suggesting that Harry is Nazi and hate Jews to the point of wishing them dead, i think your are over-egging this.
> 
> If you think it is wrong to even wear a nazi uniform inn a fancy dress party, then there are an awful lot of people in the world who you think are wrong. What about plays or the theatre, can we still wear uniforms there?
> 
> Are you actually suggesting Prince Harry is racist?


It's not the same to make your work like an actor and wear a nazi uniform because the piece ot theater or the film require it!! 

That to choose a nazi fancy dress at least when you're the future brother's king!! I would never chose a nazi fancy dress because I'm not racist and I can dress up of many things and I'm not an authority... if I was one of the prince of Spain I didn't make it, at least I was stupid...

But this is not the problem, I don't want to discuss about Prince Harry, what I want to explain it's that I have readed many english opinions in this thread about the spanish racism and this is completely wrong. The spanish society we are not more racist than the english one and the spanish football is no way so racist like the english one


----------



## eddyk

Oh really....Italian fans pelt England fans with bricks, English fans attack them and a wall colapses 39 die....and its all our fault...

English fans provike turkish fans and two get stabbed, and its our fault.



P.S
Yes, there was 1000s


----------



## JDRS

I'm sure we could both think of plenty of bad things about both Spain and the UK but we're talking about the olympics. Ok Britain had a problem with hooliganism which other countries have also had problems with but we're talking about the olympics here, not the world cup. Spain however does have a problem with racism in football that cannot be ignored, while Britain has practically wiped out racism in football. 

Can we end this racism/violence chat about football and get back to the bids. Looks like NY is out of the race

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/olympics_2012/4071332.stm


----------



## eddyk

Good look getting them to drop it JDRS...I 3 pages from now they'll probably still be talking about it....heck, they probably opened a thread about this convo now in La Barra


----------



## pricemazda

But my point is that do you tihnk Prince Harry is a racist? 

My guess is he really isn't and made a misjudged mistake in his choice of costume (he is only 20ish) 

There is ahuge difference between actual racism and prince harry.


----------



## Munch

I find it uncanny that some on here are trying to state how racist the English are and how terrible its media is by posting this picture of Harry in the Sun.

First of all, everyone knows it was a Fancy dress outfit, i don't think many christians would have attacked him if he wore a Devils costume...
By wearing the outfit he is mocking and ridiculing Hitler and the Nazi way, not those who suffered. The same if someone wore a Devils outfit for a fancy dress party.

But here is the best bit... just look at the pic above, its The SUN. This great unworthy paper, attacked by those who attack English media, is outwardly condemning Harry's outift!!! So on one hand Harry is bad for wearing a fancy dress costume and on the other hand the English media is bad for condemning it!!

The pic above is perfect for showing just how sensitive the British are to such things... 

I do not read Spanish papers, but how many covered their front pages with condemnation for real racist monkey chanting??


----------



## eddyk

Believe it or not I was in Spain when that Prince Harry Nazi coustume thing all happened.


----------



## GlobalJoe

This is really going off topic now., could you please stop bickering like kids?? Truth is , according to the IOC report, we have four cities that are highly capable of hosting the games in 2012. Since NYC is now probably going to step down , the race is between London , Madrid and Paris, and im afraid that geopolitics are going to take a mayor role now in deciding the winner.


----------



## Skylandman

*Fans stunned after Reds supporters cleared *  

Jun 7 2005




By Toby Porter, South London Press
 


* FORMER Millwall chairman Theo Paphitis has called for the FA to be disbanded after it found Lions fans guilty of racist chanting.*

The FA yesterday fined the club £32,500 after finding them guilty of charges arising from the Carling Cup game between Millwall and Liverpool in October. Fans could be banned from a home game if the offence happens again. Millwall are now set to appeal.

*Liverpool fans ripped up more than 70 seats * in the away end at The Den, *then hurled them at police*, during Millwall's 3-0 Carling Cup defeat by the Merseysiders on October 26.

The authorities charged both clubs in December over the violence and chanting.

There were claims at the time - even in the House of Lords - that Liverpool supporters had been "provoked" by chants about the Hillsborough Disaster.

But such singing was not even mentioned in the Metropolitan Police report on the fighting - as revealed by the South London Press in November.

Report author, acting chief supt Dean Higgins said then: "*It was the sort of chanting you would hear at most games. The abusive chanting came from both sides and was not sustained*."

And Liverpool chief executive Rick Parry did not even lodge a complaint about racist chanting.

That charge arose as a result of letters to the FA from Liverpool fans, and supporting evidence from a digitally-enhanced video taken by television cameras that were at the game.

Paphitis said: "The FA should be disbanded. Lord Burns is currently conducting an inquiry into the way it works and I fear people will see this decision was made for political reasons. I am ashamed by the FA's verdict and personally insulted - and I think Mr Parry is just as stunned as I was.

"The FA has ignored the views of the police, the match officials, the fourth official, the chief steward and the head of security but believed people who wrote letters to them, then changed their stories.

"The video evidence was totally inconclusive - other videos we showed from other grounds were just as conclusive. It is a shame the FA has got to this level."

The verdict - £7,500 of the fine is for failing to stop coin-throwing - follows a three-day hearing in April. Whatever the outcome of Millwall's appeal, the FA will not overturn the Reds' verdict.

Liverpool appear to have escaped the charges by saying that control of supporters in all sections of the stadium was the responsibility of the home club. Nine men - three from Millwall and six from Liverpool - have been found guilty of charges relating to the violence.

Millwall Supporters Club chairman Beverley Fenn said: "The FA's use of Liverpool fans' letters to bring charges sets a dangerous precedent. What is to stop our fans or supporters of someone else conducting an unfounded smear campaign against another club? The FA has given licence to people who want to create trouble that way."

Any appeal would be overseen by an independent QC and not the FA. The FA also said the stewarding on the night of the game was "woefully inadequate" - but it had made no complaint until the finding and has not told the club how to improve it.

Parry's written statement to the hearing said: "To avoid any doubt, we do not allege in any way that there was any form of racist chanting during the evening from Millwall supporters."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://icsouthlondon.icnetwork.co.u...-after-reds-supporters-cleared-name_page.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


UK police accused of 'racist insults' 


Racist gang attacks man  

Cars attacked as family terrorised by racist vandals  


increasing numbers of employees were abandoning their jobs because of abuse, often racist, from British  


------------------------------------------------------------------------



Yep, we all can see that racism is not a problem in the UK anymore...by the way, all these news are taken from the brit press and were published during the last 5 days.


----------



## pricemazda

From the South London Press... big time British media.


----------



## Skylandman

pricemazda said:


> From the South London Press... big time British media.




Ok, then check:

The Times: http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,27-1643712,00.html

or The Telegraph : http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ma...l07.xml&sSheet=/sport/2005/06/07/ixfooty.html

or the BBC: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/millwall/4614191.stm

or these links:

http://www.sportinglife.com/footbal...5/06/08/manual_130722.html&TEAMHD=nationwide1

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/sport/football/articles/19127016?source=Evening Standard

http://icliverpool.icnetwork.co.uk/...threat-over-liverpool-incident-name_page.html


----------



## eddyk

Report author, acting chief supt Dean Higgins said then: "It was the sort of chanting you would hear at most games. The abusive chanting came from both sides and was not sustained."


He wasnt refering to racist chanting BTW.


You can post this, and we could come back twice as hard...

Did anyone click on that story I posted?

a black man kills a local woman and then 50 black men are put in hospital after racist attacks lasting 3 days...in spain!?

Much worse than anyhting you've posted regarding the UK and racism


----------



## MoreOrLess

Racist chanting is not totally absent from UK football but it is far rarer than in most european leagues, that article itself casts doubt on whether it actually took place.

If by posting that article your trying to show the UK press trying to cover up fans poor behaviour then your totally incorrect aswell since the rejection of the charges comes from the chairman of Millwall not the report itself. If anything I'd say the UK press is exactly the opposite highlighting any misbehaviour of our fans as much as possible, some would claim even overestating it.

I'd really like the following question answered, did the Spanish media report the racist chanting at the England/Spain friendly or the Spainish coaches supposed racist comments in a negative light? I can assure you if that had happened in this country the headlines would have read "a national disgrace" or something similar.


----------



## Skylandman

eddyk said:


> a black man kills a local woman and then 50 black men are put in hospital after racist attacks lasting 3 days...in spain!?



So at the end the only killed and raped there was a spanish teenager right?

That news is pretty old, if you want to talk about the past, just remember all the italians brits killed and then pissed all over their death bodies not that long ago.


----------



## pricemazda

I am tired on Spanish forumers generally in the way they debate. I only used Franco as an example of how ridiculous it is to base a comment on a country from events that happened twenty years ago. So if we are hooligans because of what happened years ago, then you are Fascists. It is retarted to base a nation of 60 million people on what happened twenty years ago.

However, what you can still say is in some sections of lower class english 'football' supporters that excessive alcohol consumption causes violence. Just like it appears there is a racism problem in some parts of Spanish football. Notice how they were fine with the white players. Thats all.


----------



## Skylandman

MoreOrLess said:


> I'd really like the following question answered, did the Spanish media report the racist chanting at the England/Spain friendly or the Spainish coaches supposed racist comments in a negative light? I can assure you if that had happened in this country the headlines would have read "a national disgrace" or something similar.



Yesp, the spanish media reported it, in fact it was the breaking news of the day and it openned all the tvnews and was headline in all the press. They alos reported the racist coment of the coach, and in fact it was a national polemic, a lot of the media wanted his "head" and couldn´t understand how could he still being the national coach.


----------



## pricemazda

you have evidence for that statement? That simply wasn't true. You should be very very very careful about that.


----------



## birminghamculture

pacorro said:


> Do you think we are proud of Franco? Do you know what are you talking about? are you trying to mix racism with a dictature or is just another evidence of your ignorance?. You should be worried about what british troops are doing in Irak. Let's back to sport because I could say lots of bad things related to human rights about UK, but this is not the poll.


Arr yes, those 3 British Soldiers ... subsequently sent to Jail. what happened to Franco?



pacorro said:


> Of course I was talking about papers like the sun and shit like that, the most extremist, not the tabloids.


Sure they might not look great with nuded pictures etc, but they still portray whats going on, just have more left wing views



pacorro said:


> What happened in Turkey was english hooligans provoking and being RACIST with musulman supporters. Of course, the murderer of those british supporters is not justified but they were not very pacific at the same time.


Firstly, this is not the case, English fans were in no case being racist, you are making assumptions because of where they were at the time. Infact some Leeds fans were drinking in a ub when Galatasary fans started mouthing of at them, and subsequently started fighting, obviosuly wanting something to happen because why else would they carry knives?



pacorro said:


> England hooligans were the worst one more time in Portugal, showing how pathetic they are when they are drunk, and some incidents happened in the last world cup as well.


Umm, actually England Fans were voted the best at Euro 2004 by UEFA, but admittedly there were a few incidents of violence in the south of Portugal but hundreds of miles away from were England were actually playing. 

But what else can you expect when we take 200,000 fans to major tournments, Maybe if Spain and other countries did the same they might experience trouble aswell. Saying that You lot would all be asleep during the day anyway, wouldnt you? or is that a stereotype? :sleepy:

P.S There was no violence what so ever in Japan or South Korea, you're probably mistaken it with the Germans and the Dutch.



pacorro said:


> All the spanish media said to Luis Aragones that he was wrong, but of course, it's also true that everything has been exagerated, there weren't thousands insulting england black players, who behaved really agressive against Spain players for being in a friendly match.. I've got no words to explain Wayne Rooney's behaviour, the one coming to my mind is pathetic.
> Of course we won the game.


Umm, Luis Aragones wasnt even asked to apoligise by the Spanish FA or Goverment, neither did the Spanish FA or Goverment apoligise at first for the racist comments at the English Players, both at the youth game the day before and the seniors the day later.

English players reacted the way they did because of your fans, Wayne Rooney had to be subsituted with only 30 minutes played. It wasnt just your fans either, your players are just as weak and pathetic as you lot by falling on the floor every 2 seconds when they breathed on you. 

It was an embrassment to Football, Billy Wright would've been turning in his grave if he saw the amount of diving you spaniards were doing.


----------



## birminghamculture

Skylandman said:


> So at the end the only killed and raped there was a spanish teenager right?
> 
> That news is pretty old, if you want to talk about the past, just remember all the italians brits killed and then pissed all over their death bodies not that long ago.


FALSE

You're as dumb as a donkey -> :bash:


----------



## Skylandman

pricemazda said:


> I am tired on Spanish forumers generally in the way they debate. I only used Franco as an example of how ridiculous it is to base a comment on a country from events that happened twenty years ago. So if we are hooligans because of what happened years ago, then you are Fascists. It is retarted to base a nation of 60 million people on what happened twenty years ago.
> 
> However, what you can still say is in some sections of lower class english 'football' supporters that excessive alcohol consumption causes violence. Just like it appears there is a racism problem in some parts of Spanish football. Notice how they were fine with the white players. Thats all.


I gave you 5 diferent news reporting racist incidents that happened in the UK with in the last 72 hours, but then you told me that the source wasn´t reliable enought. So i gave you 8 diferent sources more.

Then anther brit come with something happened in spain 5 or 6 years ago, where at the end the only killed was a Spanish teenager by a black or moor men, so if he can bring back incidents from the past to base a nation 44 million people on what happened in the past, why can we?

At the end i just want to point out, that racist is in fact a problem in Spain, but like else where in Europe (including the UK), and the thing is that the brit press did a very big deal about something that shameful (indeed, very shameful) that happened in Spain ´coz it was a really great deal for London´s bid. Then they don´take so much interest in pointing that 1 out of every 3 new immigrants comeing to the EU every year choose Spain as their home, or that the Spanish population went up almost a 10% in the last 5 years mostly thanks to the new immigrants (more than 3 millions) or that just in the first month of this year we legalize 700000 immigrants, or that after the Madrid bombing, the worst masacre happened in Spain since the civil war, no one attack any mosque, or arab biz´s or person, something that did happen in other countries suffering muslims terrorist attacks. It neither point out the that extreme rigth parties are growing pretty fast all over Europe, icluding again the UK, but not in Spain, where there not this kind of parties gaining votes.

The thing is that you want to picture Spain as an extreme racist country, when in fact is untrue, and just for the mere fact that it´s good for your bid.
Vary unffair.


----------



## eddyk

Skylandman said:


> So at the end the only killed and raped there was a spanish teenager right?
> 
> That news is pretty old, if you want to talk about the past, just remember all the italians brits killed and then pissed all over their death bodies not that long ago.



fucking bastard



we didnt piss on anyone.....yeah many died, but a tango takes two.

I know the full story, you know what you want to know.


----------



## birminghamculture

slylandman said:


> *Report author, acting chief supt Dean Higgins said then: "It was the sort of chanting you would hear at most games. The abusive chanting came from both sides and was not sustained."*


P.S They are not talking about racism here, but of abusive chants, which you lot wouldnt know about because its all bang, bang, horn, horn at your games.

Its chants like - Who the ****, who the ****, who the fucking hell are you?

Not racism, just chants to try and intermiedate the opposition supporters which has a knock on affect on thier players when they hear them being outsung. Its part and parcel of the British game to have a sing off, to see who's the loudest and who has the better chants.


----------



## Skylandman

birminghamculture said:


> FALSE
> 
> You're as dumb as a donkey -> :bash:





eddyk said:


> fucking bastard




is insulting alow on this forum, mods?


----------



## birminghamculture

Skylandman said:


> I gave you 5 diferent news reporting racist incidents that happened in the UK with in the last 72 hours, but then you told me that the source wasn´t reliable enought. So i gave you 8 diferent sources more.
> 
> Then anther brit come with something happened in spain 5 or 6 years ago, where at the end the only killed was a Spanish teenager by a black or moor men, so if he can bring back incidents from the past to base a nation 44 million people on what happened in the past, why can we?
> 
> At the end i just want to point out, that racist is in fact a problem in Spain, but like else where in Europe (including the UK), and the thing is that the brit press did a very big deal about something that shameful (indeed, very shameful) that happened in Spain ´coz it was a really great deal for London´s bid. Then they don´take so much interest in pointing that 1 out of every 3 new immigrants comeing to the EU every year choose Spain as their home, or that the Spanish population went up almost a 10% in the last 5 years mostly thanks to the new immigrants (more than 3 millions) or that just in the first month of this year we legalize 700000 immigrants, or that after the Madrid bombing, the worst masacre happened in Spain since the civil war, no one attack any mosque, or arab biz´s or person, something that did happen in other countries suffering muslims terrorist attacks. It neither point out the that extreme rigth parties are growing pretty fast all over Europe, icluding again the UK, but not in Spain, where there not this kind of parties gaining votes.
> 
> The thing is that you want to picture Spain as an extreme racist country, when in fact is untrue, and just for the mere fact that it´s good for your bid.
> Vary unffair.


That has to be the biggest pile of crap I have ever read on this forum.


----------



## eddyk

"and just for the mere fact that it´s good for your bid."

Nah, It was reported by media all over the world that this could damage Madrids bid.

SPAIN'S RACIST COMPLAINT: Madrid's bid to host the 2012 Olympics could be barred, following the row that has erupted about Spain's racist football fans. During the match against Spain on Wednesday night, England's black players Ashley Cole, Jermaine Jenas and Shaun Wright-Phillips suffered a tirade of racist abuse from fans, to which England fans responded with the chant: "One Armada and no World Cup". Spain's foreign minister Miguel Angel Moratinos has since apologised "in the name of the Spanish government"

BBC


----------



## birminghamculture

Skylandman said:


> is insulting alow on this forum mods?


Deary me, typical spaniard cries at the first sign of conflict learning after his hero Raul. If you didnt speak so much shit you wouldnt have this problem. stop being a tit and grow up.


----------



## willo

eddyk said:


> nah, thats just a guy at a fancy dress party....here is a real nazi





> P.S...England fans deprted from Portugal....bid deal....nothing compared to...
> 
> 3 days of racist attacks on immigrants leave 50 injured in spain...
> 
> http://www.wsws.org/articles/2000/feb2000/span-f11.shtml
> 
> 
> P.S
> And no hooligan doesnt equal racist, god knows how you came up with that.




**** you guy. you don't know anything about those racist acts in el ejido. that was because some gropus of arabs of the village were murdering and raping girls while the policemen were doing nothing.


and nazis and violent are these english hooligans


----------



## willo

birminghamculture said:


> FALSE
> 
> You're as dumb as a donkey -> :bash:



he is not wrong. the events in el ejido were almost two years ago.

and that's true that english hooligans killed a lot of italian supporters in a stadium about 15 or 20 years ago.


----------



## Skylandman

pricemazda said:


> you have evidence for that statement? That simply wasn't true. You should be very very very careful about that.



http://www.thesportjournal.org/1998Journal/Vol1-No1/menaces.asp

*Menaces to Management: A Developmental
View of British Soccer Hooligans, 1961-1986​  * 

...
After viewing film of the incident, Belgium authorities identified groups of Liverpool fans as those who instigated vicious attacks against the Italian fans, which in turn led to a stampede of people attempting to escape the violence. The Liverpool soccer hooligans were the ones wearing ski masks and carrying various weapons including, pick axe handles and clubs (The Times, 30 May 1985). The brutality of the event was further heightened by eyewitness accounts claiming *the Liverpool soccer hooligans were urinating on the corpses and jumping around in celebration * (Canter, 1989). In time, the main offenders were brought to trial and sentenced in a Belgium court....


© copyright 1998-2003 the United States Sports Academy




-------------------------------------------------------------------------


BTW Mods, i´m still waiting to know if insulting and name calling are allow on this forum? if it´s not i hope you´ll do something about it.


----------



## Skylandman

willo said:


> he is not wrong. the events in el ejido were almost two years ago.
> 
> and that's true that english hooligans killed a lot of italian supporters in a stadium about 15 or 20 years ago.


 5 or 6 years ago


----------



## Sitback

I don't care what anyone says here. Yes racism is present in English football, but only a very small part the fans are like that. The English hooligans, all they like to do is kick some heads in whether your black, brown or white. It's just yobbo fighting culture, not racism. Only in Spain, do you hear 40,000 fans all shouting monkey noises when a black player like Ashley Cole or Shawn Wright Phillips from another country touches the ball.

Pathetic. In terms of multiculturalism and acceptance of minorities England is light years ahead of most European countries. FACT!


----------



## SE9

^^yep i remember that incident clearly.. wasnt a few english fans stabbed in turkey recently?


----------



## nick_taylor

Got to love the Spanish when it comes to fascism - they 'build' (or should I say forced) a monument to their great Franco!!!


----------



## nick_taylor

After the England - Spain game.........


*SPORTS PAPER MARCA*

The biggest-selling paper in Spain devotes its first five pages to the racism controversy - "Football must not tolerate any more of these racist gestures" is its front-page headline.

"The game between Real Madrid and Barcelona is the right time to show to the world that we are not racist."

The paper uses a photo montage with Barcelona and Cameroon international Samuel Eto'o's face in white and Real Madrid and France midfielder Zinedane Zidane's face in black.

The accompanying headline reads: "Nothing would change if Samuel Eto'o were white and Zidane were black."

In its editorial, the paper asks: "Are we really racist? If we're not, why did so many of us stand idly by while people were making monkey chants towards black England players?"



*EL PAIS*

Its editorial deplores the lack of leadership and sensitivity of the Spanish FA and Spain coach Luis Aragones.

It calls for Aragones to apologise immediately and stop trying to blame some kind of English press conspiracy.

The paper adds: "Whether this affair becomes an insurmountable burden affecting Madrid's Olympic bid remains to be seen."

It also carries a letter from a Spaniard living in the north-east of England who said that when he watched the game, he was ashamed to be Spanish.



*SPORTS DAILY AS*

Columnist Alfredo Relano says that while Aragones has not helped himself, the Spanish FA was more to blame for not providing its coach with better advice and support - "He is a football coach, only that."

And he adds: "Madrid's 2012 bid is wobbling."


----------



## Skylandman

Then some brits don´t want us to remember you how you killed a lot of italians and the you pissed over theirdeaths bodies to celebrate the massacre when forumers as the one posting above me bring here a "monumet" build by Franco to serve as his own tomb using spanish republicans prisioners ...and where thousands of then died building it... ridiculous...you bring here something that happened more than 60 years ago and more than half of the spaniards combat with all their forces untill the end, very often giving their own lifes, but you can stand when someone remeber you that british supportrs have been the worst and more violent all over the world during the last 25 or 30 years.


----------



## eddyk

FFS stop talking about it as if you know what happened you asshole....yeah, you've really pissed me off.

You should be banned, im talking to you skylandman

FUCKING IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pricemazda

eddyk if you want to stay posting on this forum you will like me let the Spanish teenagers carry on without us. 

Time to say 

Buenos Noches


----------



## eddyk

Ill probly end up getting banned if I stay here much longer.....but whats his face posting terrible lies regarding Heysel a subject close to me, it really does upset me.


----------



## Skylandman

eddyk said:


> FFS stop talking about it as if you know what happened you asshole....yeah, you've really pissed me off.
> 
> You should be banned, im talking to you skylandman
> 
> FUCKING IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



how long will mods tolerate this ?


----------



## eddyk

as long as they tolerate you


----------



## Skylandman

Btw, seems like this urinating habit was done again at the Hillsborough disaster, in their own homeland:



The story accompanying these headlines claimed that 'drunken Liverpool fans *viciously attacked rescue workers as they tried to revive victims' * and 'police officers, firemen and ambulance crew were punched, kicked and urinated upon'. A quote, attributed to an unnamed policeman, claimed that* a dead girl had been abused and that Liverpool fans 'were openly urinating on us and the bodies of the dead'*.


http://www.absoluteastronomy.com/encyclopedia/H/Hi/Hillsborough_disaster.htm



---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## eddyk

dumbass

"The story accompanying these headlines claimed that 'drunken Liverpool fans "

Obviously a story regarding the sun or other Tabloid....the sun which was charged....the sun which has printed apology after apology since.

"And look what BBC readers have to say about Hillsborough :"

what BBC readers have to say about the Sun Newspaper more like...

"I still feel bitter about all the* lies * told [about] all the drunken fans deliberately arriving late, urinating on and stealing from the dead bodies."

"Well, no prizes for guessing what rag is not welcome in my house. "

Rag = The Sun Newspaper

stop with the lies you idiot....I know the story....you dont, you know what you want to know, and will make up what you want to make up.


there I made it big so you see it


----------



## Cheese Mmmmmmmmmmmm

^ True Madrid's never hosted it, but of those countries, Spain has hosted the Summer Games the most recent, 1992 Barcelona.

Moscow had the 1980 Games, but I don't count it because those retarded western countries ruined it with thier boycotts. London hasn't hosted since it was recovering from WWII in 1948, and Paris hosted it in 1924... it was more of a "sideshow circus" back then. New York is the only one who hasn't hosted a Summer Olympics, though technically you could argue they've hosted the Winter Games twice at Lake Placid.

If you're going by whose turn it is, New York wins. :cheers:


----------



## Cheese Mmmmmmmmmmmm

Sorry... don't mean to sound hostile, but it angers me when countries boycott the Olympics. The games are meant to symbolize global unity despite political differences... and then the U.S. and friends throws mud in the world's face over a political problem, Afghanistan.


----------



## reluminate

Cheese Mmmmmmmmmmmm said:



> New York is the only one who hasn't hosted a Summer Olympics, though technically you could argue they've hosted the Winter Games twice at Lake Placid.


I have no idea how you could argue that, considering that Lake Placid is 300 miles away. Its a 6 hour drive from New York to Lake Placid. Its about 3 times closer to Montreal! New York is closer to Washington than it is to Lake Placid.


----------



## Cheese Mmmmmmmmmmmm

^ They're both in the same state, that's close enough for government work! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## reluminate

Cheese Mmmmmmmmmmmm said:


> ^ They're both in the same state, that's close enough for government work! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


I don't understand?


----------



## Cheese Mmmmmmmmmmmm

^ Oops... sorry. :cheers:


----------



## reluminate

Cheese Mmmmmmmmmmmm said:


> ^ Oops... sorry. :cheers:


What does Lake Placid and New York being in the same state have to do with anything?


----------



## Kika

TalB said:


> I think that NYC should have the 2012 Olympics especially since Moscow, London, and Paris already had them in the past and NYC didn't.


The same can be said for Madrid...


----------



## Madman

True, but both shouldn't win because of Barcelona and Atlanta. Anyway i am going to be really annoying and copy the Spanish forumers...

Viva Londres!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoreOrLess

Cheese Mmmmmmmmmmmm said:


> ^ True Madrid's never hosted it, but of those countries, Spain has hosted the Summer Games the most recent, 1992 Barcelona.


Umm are you forgetting Atlanta 96? If your argument is that the first time biding cities whose country held the olympics longest ago should win then surely it must go to Madrid?


----------



## Cheese Mmmmmmmmmmmm

MoreOrLess said:


> Umm are you forgetting Atlanta 96? If your argument is that the first time biding cities whose country held the olympics longest ago should win then surely it must go to Madrid?


Nope. Here's why:

USA - Salt Lake City 2002
SPAIN - Barcelona 1992
FRANCE - Albertville 199_ (Too lazy to remember if that was 92 or 94) 
RUSSIA - Moscow 1980
UK - London 1948

With this reasoning, London should get the games. :cheers:


----------



## legolas

Mo Rush said:


> Madrid- although the IOC wont look at the fact that spain would receive two out of the last three european hosted olympic games they would be blind to ignore it, i am interested to see what support Juan Antonio can muster together as he has a few good "Relationships" with IOC members but i doubt this would influence over 50 IOC member that a games should return to Spain
> 
> .....
> 
> London- not afraid to say this city has been my favourite from the start, an excellent olympic plan that one can really visualise and see happening, the strongest legacy in my opinion and its strength lies in its vision for both a great olympic and paralympic games, london came to the rescue twice for the IOC, along with a spectacular plan, this would indeed be one of the best and most magical games ever, ..


I can see your impartiality. Madrid has the best bid and Paris all the posibilities to win it. Perhaps if London win we have to think somebody is paying something to...
Well, only what can I say it's "vamos madrid! estamos preparados!!!" & congrats to the winner.


Demasiada prepotencia veo yo por aqui... y es lo que más me jode, tener que discutir simplemente por dicha prepotencia!!!


----------



## Flagg1982

19 days 'til the verdict.


----------



## eddyk

"I can see your impartiality. Madrid has the best bid and Paris all the posibilities to win it. Perhaps if London win we have to think somebody is paying something to..."

Fu cking roll on.


----------



## King-Tomislav

London


----------



## MoreOrLess

Cheese Mmmmmmmmmmmm said:


> Nope. Here's why:
> 
> USA - Salt Lake City 2002
> SPAIN - Barcelona 1992
> FRANCE - Albertville 199_ (Too lazy to remember if that was 92 or 94)
> RUSSIA - Moscow 1980
> UK - London 1948
> 
> With this reasoning, London should get the games. :cheers:


I was responding to your point that "True Madrid's never hosted it, but of those countries, Spain has hosted the Summer Games the most recent, 1992 Barcelona" which is incorrect given that Atlanta hosted them in 96. I wasnt including the Winter games considering you said "summer games" youself but if you do that merely makes my correction even stronger as it moves the last US hosted games forward 6 years.


----------



## TalB

Madman said:


> True, but both shouldn't win because of Barcelona and Atlanta. Anyway i am going to be really annoying and copy the Spanish forumers...
> 
> Viva Londres!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Barcelona is only a few hours drive east from Madrid, so that isn't very far. Meanwhile, NYC is nowhere near Atlanta. As a matter of fact, I cannot drive down to Atlanta and do something then return to NYC in the same day like I would with Philly, which is only within two hours. The same thing would go with SLC, b/c that's all the way on the other side of the country.


----------



## Mo Rush

some of ya should really get over yourselves, it does matter that atlanta hosted 1996 as well as the fact thatthat barcelona hosted 1992, the difference lies in the fact that spain would have hosted the last two of three olympic games hosted by a european city, the games havent been in America since 1996 where as athens hosted 2004, one certainly cannot compare north america that only has two countries and only one bidding, where as the other one is hosting the 2010 games, europe on the other hand has many viable options and to choose the same country twice out of three times out of so many countries would be unfair, i dont care that madrid never hosted the games or that new york never hosted hosted the games,and the distance to the closest city that hosted has hosted the games or even if paris and london hosted the games sooo long ago!!!, this is 2005 the race for 2012, 

1. can u convince over 50 IOC members that the games should return to spain?? no matter how good the bid is?
2. can u convince over 50 ioc members that amongst all the uncertainty and last minutre plans of new york that new york should be their choice??

so IMO the whole new york vs madrid based on each city never hosted the games, NEW YORK wins the case in that area,thereis no other north american country biding and secondly south american countries did not make it to the last five.

THAT JUST My opinion


----------



## SDK4

I still believe in and want NYC to win the games, but why did they veto the stadium funding???? A patchwork Mets stadium/ Olympic Stadium may not sway the IOC.


----------



## TROSKI

Mo Rush said:


> one certainly cannot compare north america that only has two countries and only one bidding


By now there´re three countries in north America: Canada, Usa and Mexico.


----------



## Trances

what the current list now with only a few days
i dont remeber there being any intresting ones this time having a chance


----------



## CharlieP

TROSKI said:


> By now there´re three countries in north America: Canada, Usa and Mexico.


Eh? What about Greenland? The Bahamas?


----------



## Trances

they are contentors they not in list above ?


----------



## Mo Rush

TROSKI said:


> By now there´re three countries in north America: Canada, Usa and Mexico.


ooops forgot bout mexico, but they didnt bid and havent bid recently im not sure but they have hosted the games, still 3 countries greenland bahamas?? one is not really left with options


----------



## CharlieP

I've just checked, and Wikipedia reckons there are 38 countries and dependancies in North America...


----------



## MoreOrLess

CharlieP said:


> I've just checked, and Wikipedia reckons there are 38 countries and dependancies in North America...


How many are actually capable of hosting the summer games though? A great deal less than in europe I'd expect.


----------



## ferge

I can't believe the time has nearly come to find out who will indeed host the 2012 games.. I still really want London to win, but all the hype I had months ago during the promotions and bid launches I've deliberately let go of...Mainly because I'd hate to maintain the hype and excitement and then to be dissapointed, so in a way I'm kind of claiming defeat to the Parisian games..Although there is still hope.. Either way, I'd like to go watch the games in whichever of the cities is selected


----------



## Guest

I think people should stop this argument. It's pretty pointless if you look at the latest BidIndex. Looks like NYC is now out of it completely.

LON +1.48 64.88
MAD +0.30 61.41
MOS -0.19 49.58
NYC HLT --.--
PAR +0.30 66.18


----------



## TROSKI

CharlieP said:


> Eh? What about Greenland? The Bahamas?


i meant just continental countries, not islands


----------



## Madman

EarlyBird said:


> I think people should stop this argument. It's pretty pointless if you look at the latest BidIndex. Looks like NYC is now out of it completely.
> 
> LON +1.48 64.88
> MAD +0.30 61.41
> MOS -0.19 49.58
> NYC HLT --.--
> PAR +0.30 66.18


Hmm i don't trust that Bid Index and i dont think it is taking into accounts all the politics involved in the IOC decision.


----------



## Yankee BOY

NYC is not out of it completely if you think that then your completely insane. It says HLTed for the moment because of the stadium issue but thats being taken care of sinc ethey are building a new yankee stadium and supposedly a queens stadium too.


----------



## reluminate

For those who haven't heard, NYC has a location and funding for an olympic stadium.


----------



## TalB

SDK4 said:


> I still believe in and want NYC to win the games, but why did they veto the stadium funding???? A patchwork Mets stadium/ Olympic Stadium may not sway the IOC.


It wasn't that people were actually against the stadium, it was that they didn't want to be the ones paying for it since the NY Jets were going to be the primary tennant.


----------



## SDK4

If the Mets stadium project works, I am fully behind it and our countries bid. (It would be awesome to hold the baseball finals in the New Yankee stadium!)


----------



## Mo Rush

MoreOrLess said:


> How many are actually capable of hosting the summer games though? A great deal less than in europe I'd expect.


thank you my point exactly


----------



## EdZed

Unfortunatley(sp?) I think the latest problems with New York have taken away any chance of winning. It shows that there bid is very unstable and I don't think the IOC wants that instability.


----------



## eddyk

Wimbledon on now.

Make it through 2 weeks no trouble, great weather...right before the IOC decision.

Out support for Tim is always amazing so that might impress the IOC right before the vote.


----------



## Cheese Mmmmmmmmmmmm

asohn said:


> For those who haven't heard, NYC has a location and funding for an olympic stadium.


If it's not what's written in NYC's official bid, placed months ago, this stadium you speak of is virtually meaningless. IOC members are going to vote on the plan submitted, which is an olympic stadium (& future Jets home) on the west side of Manhattan. NYC can't go moving another stadium proposal to Queens, it's too late for changes.

Sorry NYC


----------



## Mo Rush

Monday, June 20, 2005

Rogge Says African Country Able To Host Olympic Games
Posted 11:44 am ET (GamesBids.com)

International Olympic Committee (IOC) President Jacques Rogge told a press conference in Accra Ghana that an African country is capable of winning the bid for the Olympic Games following South Africa’s impressive performance during its bid for the last Summer Olympic Games.

He said Cape Town placed third behind Greece for the 2004 Games, and with little effort there is no doubt that an African country will be able to host the event in the future.

Rogge ruled out the possibility of applying the system used by the Federation of International Football Association (FIFA), which allowed only African countries who bid for the world cup to bid for the Olympic Games. According to him any country that wants to host the Olympics must bid for it.


----------



## eddyk

NEW LONDON STADIUM PICS............



1-After the Games, the stadium would be reconfigured to provide a permanent home for international Athletics in London.

2-The spacious concourse area provides an attractive environment for spectators to enjoy the atmosphere.

3-Spectators in the purpose-built Athletics stadium would enjoy an unrestricted view of the whole running track.

4-Every seat in the stadium would enjoy an unrestricted view of the action.


----------



## Butcher

I think its down to London and Paris now. The others are out of it. Paris has a slight lead but the decision could go either wa.


----------



## Madman

Apparently it has just been announced the Athletics stadium shall be built whatever the outcome of the bid!


----------



## Englishman

Reallly? so is there anything not going to be built?


----------



## Madman

I dunno i heard it on the news but they might have got the wrong end of the stick - cant find anything about it on the BBC website. If it is true then apart from the athletes village and indoor halls the Olympic Park would be fully built.


----------



## JDRS

Great news. It shows that London's bid has a lasting legacy, providing sport to the capital after the olympics are over.


----------



## legolas

Surprises, ohh surprises!!!
Madrid 2012, estamos preparados!


----------



## Flagg1982

eddyk said:


> Out support for Tim is always amazing so that might impress the IOC right before the vote.


It would be alarming if you didn't support your only tennis player.

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Englishman

Tim Henman has gone out, however 18 year old Scot, Murry is still in Wimbledon :banana:


----------



## eddyk

I tell ya, I was watching it live in the gym....I kicked the shit out of the punch bag I was so upset.

Come on Murry.


Nice Avatars guys....we just need to get every brit with it on.


----------



## Sikario

Is the pole at the end, above the TV screen where the flame would go? I would have thought it would be slightly more spectacular. Slightly strange how the stands have big gaps seperating them too.


----------



## Cheese Mmmmmmmmmmmm

Hmm.. perhaps they just threw that pole in there to show where the torch would go, and they just haven't gotten around to designing the actual thing yet.


----------



## Englishman

That's actually a pipe leading to a north sea gas vent. When it's lit you'll see it for miles around. 

It is a bit odd the gaps in the seating.


----------



## Paulo2004

[/QUOTE]

I don't like this stadium at all.... and those gaps..... no no


----------



## eddyk

^

Thats after the redevelopment.....it will look alot different for the games











But there is still that gap.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Madman said:


> Apparently it has just been announced the Athletics stadium shall be built whatever the outcome of the bid!


I wouldnt be supprized at all if either the reduced capacity version(so they could up the size for a future bid) or another design was built even without the games. Theres been talk of a new national athetics stadium to replace crystal palace afterall and this sounds as good a place as any to put it.

How does the final vote work again, do they phase out the least popular bid down to four, three or two? If thats the case I'd guess who is eliminated before the final vote might deside the outcome. I'd guess for example that if Spain where gone then more european votes might transfer to Paris where as is New York were gone might a few north/central american votes pass to London?


----------



## Starscraper

I'm here showing my support.


----------



## FAETON

Madrid will get it.


----------



## eddyk

Come back here in 2 weeks FAETON...


Im not saying London will get it, but we and Paris have a much better chance of winning than Madrid.


Any renderings of whate the Stade de France will look like during the Olympics...would also be noce to see where they will stick the olympic flame.


----------



## Englishman

Don't completely rule out Madrid. It's not a bad bid.


----------



## eddyk

Oh aye....but if it does win...something is up...as the spaniards would say.


----------



## eddyk

coth said:


> well well
> but Moscow completed on 75%. and could host 2008 games if anything happens to Pekin...


I wasnt bragging at what we had completed...

I was showing my fellow englishmen what the current status is of all the venues and what will happen to the facilities afterwards.

I was carrying on from my post before that...when I said...

"Someone said our Olympic stadium is being built no matter what, yet ive seen to evidence supporting that.

I know just about every other venue is being built though, some as we speak."


----------



## willo

Englishman said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/4623153.stm
> 
> 
> *Bomb targets Madrid Olympic venue*
> A bomb has exploded outside a sports stadium in the Spanish capital, Madrid, after a warning was given in the name of the Basque separatist group Eta.
> 
> No injuries were reported as a result of the car bomb which went off at 1700 GMT outside the Peineta sports stadium.
> 
> The venue is under construction as part of the Spanish capital's bid to host the 2012 Olympic Games.
> 
> The International Olympic Committee is due to announce the winner of the race in Singapore on 6 July.
> 
> Earlier this month, Eta said it was ending attacks on Spanish politicians.
> 
> The militants, who are fighting for an independent Basque nation in a northern region of Spain and parts of south-western France, have been blamed for more than 800 deaths since they began a campaign of violence in 1968.
> 
> Madrid faces competition from Paris, London, New York and Moscow to stage the 2012 games.
> 
> 
> 
> What shits!



ETA just wanted to spoil our bid :bash: 

terrorist bastards...


----------



## cphdude

eddyk said:


> Peshu having ago at taking the piss.
> 
> and cphdude....the decision will be made in 11 days


Cool, i'll keep my fingers crossed for old london town


----------



## BobDaBuilder

My point about Russia/Moscow forgetting about wasting resources on hosting an Olympics games because there is massive inequalities in its society. They should be addressed first. The government should steer clear of these cynical diversions to keep peoples minds of the real issues. This is a classic ploy straight from the old Caesers in Rome. 'Give the people their circuses and bread and they won't want democracy!'

Russia should get unemployment down, inflation down, stability in the economy and improve peoples standards of living and sure we would love to bring the Olympics to Moscow someday. But not now.

Another point is Moscow has already staged it, in 1980 which is not that long ago. Why do they want it so soon. Give another country a go. 

My personal gripe is visitors to Russia/Moscow have to go through so much trouble to just enter the country with that bizarre visa system they have where you need to be 'invited' to enter the country. A ridiculous beaureucratic hang-over from their Commie days. Why can't they just have a system where they just give you a stamp at the airport which gives you 30 days to visit like everywhere else in the world? Old Soviet states like Lithuania and Latvia have no problems at all. They tossed that system out the day the Hammer and Sickle came down.

Now if that is the sort of trouble you have to go to just entering the country how hard must it be to get anything else done in Russia, let alone stage something like an Olympics?


----------



## JDRS

Not long now. I think Moscow/New York will be first out followed by Madrid and then it will be neck and neck between London and Paris.


----------



## coth

That i'm talking about. You views on Russia based on stereotypes and russophobic populistic statements. Nothing on facts and realities.

afair you live in Moscow...

anyway, 

the visa problem is present everywhere, in Russia, UK, France, Spain, USA. you mistaken on this, being from first world. first world don't have visas between themself. but Russian, Chinese, Indians, Brazilians etc should have visa to visit first world, like second class people. and most probably you will not take this visa being just typical fun man. USA for example, regulary refuse without explanations. Of course you can spent some month in court until they will force them to give you visa, but olympic games will finished much early.


----------



## Englishman

willo said:


> ETA just wanted to spoil our bid :bash:
> 
> terrorist bastards...


It's shit isn't it. If London wasn't in the running I'd want MAdrid to win just to show ETa how pathetic they are.


----------



## BobDaBuilder

coth, look I care a great deal about Russia so don't take my negativity about this bid for the games the wrong way. I still have a 'Misha' from 1980 when I was last in Moscow for the games. So I know what you lot are capable of.

I just think they should be concentrating on getting other things in order first. Like 'Gross-National-Happiness' for its citizens.

Now as for the visa business, Lithuania, Latvia and Estonia, all former Soviet republics changed that situation as soon as they jumped ship from the USSR. Their citizens used to cop it from EU nations as well before they joined up, the USA, Canada and Oz as well but they still dropped the barriers. So why is it such an issue in Russia? I read a story of an English tourist in the 1890's who managed to cross Russia with only a library card from his local library in London to prove his id because he forgot to bring his passport. Pity things are not so laid back in Russia anymore.

Also from what you say the main reason is, because you guys get stuffed around from us because developed nations are worried about getting Russian economic migrants then you want to stuff us around back? Tit-for-tat style. That attitude is not going to go down so well when people have to vote for a city to host the games.

Look I don't mind paying a reasonable fee for a visa to be a tourist, but just some ridiculous system like they have in Russia is counter-productive and stops a lot of tourists from visiting. Russia stands to gain so much by opening its Iron Curtain to us decadant foreigners. Remember you have to compete to attract the tourists from other destinations and not make it so difficult only the most keen go.


----------



## empersouf

*Vote for Olympics 2012(2)*

This is the where the "Vote for Olympics 2012"thread continues because the other thread was way too big.

Begin of the old "Vote for Olympics 2012"thread 

End of the old "Vote for the Olympics 2012"thread 


Mods, where you sleeping? Please close the old thread. It's too big and the thread and the forum works slower.


----------



## empersouf

In the old thread there were 1110 voters including me, I voted Paris.
The results of the old poll were:

Madrid: 342
London: 280
New York: 206
Paris: 192
Moscow: 90

Have you changed you're opinion, or you just want to discuss further, go on.


----------



## empersouf

Thread is too big and has to close, continue thread here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=228791

Mods, do you're jobs


----------



## empersouf

NY:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=224078


----------



## empersouf

Paris:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=219247&page=1


----------



## empersouf

Madrid:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=217801


----------



## empersouf

Moscow:

No ssc thread found(didn't do my best to find one tough )


----------



## empersouf

London:

No ssc thread found(didn't do my best to find one tough )


----------



## empersouf

Well, which one should it be, post pics and make statements.
I would go for Paris because that's teh closest from my home so I can see some games


----------



## New York Yankee

London!


----------



## Madman

Still London for me if you hadn't guessed from my avatar ! but i have steeled myself for a Parisian victory - its only 3hr by train if they get it 

Viva Londres!!!


----------



## Carretero

@Soufian: here is the official spanish thread for *Madrid 2012:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=217801


----------



## Valia

i rate for Madrid :yes:


----------



## Medo

Go Madrid London! :cheers:


----------



## Maroon Grown

i dont think madrid will get it coz Spain held the Olympics not long ago.

I think London will get it. Moscow is no chance!

Paris a maybe


----------



## BobDaBuilder

In reply to Coth on the Moscow bid:

>I suppose you didn't seen my message. USA, UK, France and Spain also have >visas system. Not only Russia. They have some countries in their list that >should not taking visas, Russia as well. Such lists are different.

Coth, I don't think you get my point. But the way you make it sound is because some western nations make it tough for Russians to visit, Russia does it back. Not a great attitude don't you think? The reason could well be because they are afraid of illegal immigration from Russia and overstayers. That is why Australia makes it tough for citizens from the former USSR. Somehow doubt that Russia would have the same problem from western nations.

If you are going to stage Olympics the visitors who will be going will be from mainly the wealthy nations and they will not be attempting to remain in Russia so they can work for Rubles adn take Russian jobs. Also I cannot believe that they would be able to learn the language and get their heads around Cyrillic to even get near being able to hold down a job in Russia in the first place. So that blows that argument out of the water.

>As for economic situation. Olympic games is not games for first world only. It >is international event. Every country have a right to host. If not. Then >second and third world should ignore such games.

Does that country have the moral right if it is recieving aid from other nations? I doubt that economic development loans given to Russia are to help her build stadia for an Olympics. That money should be spent on hospitals, improving roads, education, sorting out its beaurecratic problems and building systems to protect individuals properties and rights.

>Additionaly. USA have 5,5% of people that lives in extreme poverty. Russia - >7,5%. UK - 9%. France and Spain - don't know. So why for them resolve >this problem before hosting Olympic games?

Every nation has poverty, even Luxembourg and Switzerland no doubt.

>Man, capitalism - is capitalism. Russia is growing country. Moscow spending >on social programs more than other candidate cities in sum. $4,5bln every >year. Russia spending on social programs as maximum as possible. More will >provoke high inflation. Currently - relative inflation in Russia is very low. >Average income growing 25% every year. Inflation - just 8-9%. This inflation >provoking by high income growth.

Glad to hear it, is this information from Russian government sources? You have to take what they say with a grain of salt. They are not the most honest organization. And yes, I know western governments also lie. 

>But i don't see - how it is relates to Olympic games. Russia have enough >money to host it. If you mean it.

If that is true, then why are so many Russian's attempting to migrate to the west? 

Russia should be with its natural wealth something like a Canada for living standards. Why isn't it? Well you tell me. I think Churchill put it best, "A conundrum wrapped inside a paradox."


----------



## SDK4

Wow London actually did a good job and kept most of their venues in the DT area. If not NYC for 2012, then London.


----------



## EdZed

I think it will be Madrid and London on the final ballot, with London winning out in the end.


----------



## Kika

I honestly think that Paris will get the games but my vote goes to MADRID!


----------



## Butcher

I would vote for London, but I also think that London has a really good chance. 
1. London has the most support(2 million official supporters)
2. London has the best bid so far. 
3. There hasn't been a British host for the games since 1948(correct me if I'm wrong here). 

So I think that the two real contenders are Paris and London. Which ever one gets the bid will make me happy, but out of personal bias I would prefer London.


----------



## NavyBlue

I would love to see MADRID win, a city thats never hosted the games before  

...but I think Paris will win - and by a fair margin too.


----------



## Urban Dave

GO MADRID!!!


----------



## MBV

eddyk:me apatece decirte aqui, y en español, que es un idioma bonito, culto y amable, que hijo mio, eres lo que podríamos llamar, asi, de manera sencilla, un poco tonto. 

Go Madrid!


----------



## legolas

eddyk said:


> Im English/French....Im in both countries for long periods at a time each year...I might be even living in France in 6 years, I dont know.
> 
> I would still go to the Olympics in Madrid.
> 
> But I wouldnt enjoy it as much


Well, perhaps you would. Try to meet us nd we'll sow you how is really Madrid. You'll be surprised, sure.
Second, but most important, ETA is not a separatist group, it's a terrorist group. The same coward ways to attack and the same stupid thinking as, for example, al-qaeda. Don't forget it! 
Y también decir que nuestro español es precioso. Que es el segundo idioma más hablado, tras el chino, y que en EEUU cada dia se habla más el idioma de Cervantes. Ala, a aprender he dicho...


----------



## eddyk

MBV said:


> eddyk:me apatece decirte aqui, y en español, que es un idioma bonito, culto y amable, que hijo mio, eres lo que podríamos llamar, asi, de manera sencilla, un poco tonto.
> 
> Go Madrid!



See what I mean.

Dont make up crap for all your spanish buds to read and make me the bad guy, Tellling me that spanish is a pretty language and they are cultured.


If that hasnt been done with the intention to annoy me...well I just dont know what to believe in anymore.

P.S
I dont even know who the ETA are.

P.P.S
I have already said why I wouldnt enjoy it as much


----------



## Capzilla

My _personal_ arguments in favour of London:

- quickest, easiest and cheapest for _me_ to get to (a dozen flights a day to City airport),
- possibility to combine with a few gigs at one of the many rock venues (what's the gig culture like in Paris and Madrid?),
- smoke some pot in Camden, (what's the policy in Madrid? I know you'd better not even try in Paris)
- British girls are more lively

I'm afraid the Games would increase city council taxes, so economically I doubt it's a good thing for London to host them (see signature). On the other hand, if the Games go to either Madrid or Paris there is a good chance the richer EU countries pick up the tab anyway, so we might as well get the actual Games for our money. Tough call.


----------



## SDK4

That ETA seperatist group is going to really make things hard for Madrid's bid.


----------



## ramiretto

SDK4 said:


> That ETA seperatist group is going to really make things hard for Madrid's bid.


As it has already been said in this thread, ETA is a terrorist group.... Just as Al Qaeda.... Or should we star considering and reffering to Al Qaeda members just as muslims activists??


----------



## Ralph007es

eddyk said:


> How isnt it the same thing?
> 
> I dont think Madrid is a contender...But I dont think London is favorites, but we have a far better chance of winning it than Madrid does.


Madrid es una ciudad con unas infraestructuras que, en la mayoria de los casos, le da una patada en el culillo a tu adorado londres... si lees esto, ten cuidao y no te atragantes con ello


----------



## ferge

Even if Paris is the favoured, and could probably put on a better show.. somehow I think London would have double the legacy


----------



## Javi

ETA has killed more than 800 people in Spain since 1968. There are any people who belivie that ETA isn´t a terrorist group?

PD: Sorry for my english


----------



## Codex

Capzilla said:


> My _personal_ arguments in favour of London:
> 
> - quickest, easiest and cheapest for _me_ to get to (a dozen flights a day to City airport),
> - possibility to combine with a few gigs at one of the many rock venues (what's the gig culture like in Paris and Madrid?),
> - smoke some pot in Camden, (what's the policy in Madrid? I know you'd better not even try in Paris)
> - British girls are more lively
> 
> I'm afraid the Games would increase city council taxes, so economically I doubt it's a good thing for London to host them (see signature). On the other hand, if the Games go to either Madrid or Paris there is a good chance the richer EU countries pick up the tab anyway, so we might as well get the actual Games for our money. Tough call.


Two the first things i can´t saw anything, but

In Madrid you can have every substance you want, of course not as in Holland, but it´s said that most of funny thing that are imported to Europe (not made) passes through Spain. Policy is quite light.

Brits might be more lively but i personally think that they´re much more beautiful in Spain in general, and partying is a type of religion here in Madrid. Gran Via it´s almost as full at night as it is at day in every day of week during the hole year.

Of course, my vote and me are fully with my city. GO MADRID


----------



## Cheese Mmmmmmmmmmmm

Codex said:


> Brits might be more lively but I personally think that they're much more beautiful in Spain in general...


DITTO!!!


----------



## eddyk

Brits are more beautiful in spain...what?


Im sure the IOC dont give a hoot over nightlife...

But England/Britain did have the most outside supporters at the WC 2002 Athens 2004 and EURO 2004, Im sure they will care about that.

Sport is like a religion in the UK,

There will be just as many fans at the paralympics as in the able body olympics.


----------



## Cheese Mmmmmmmmmmmm

eddyk said:


> Brits are more beautiful in spain...what?


No it says Spanish chicks are hotter than British chicks, to which I promptly agreed. :cheers:


----------



## eddyk

Oh, 

Well maybe you can discuss that tomorrow at school, this thread only for Olympic 2012 discussin.


----------



## Englishman

Javi said:


> ETA has killed more than 800 people in Spain since 1968. There are any people who belivie that ETA isn´t a terrorist group?
> 
> PD: Sorry for my english


Where did anyone say that ETA isn't a terrorist group.


----------



## Englishman

Anyhow not long to go guys. I bet there are a lot of crossed fingers out there.

On the day they announce the results how do we find out?


----------



## TalB

To answer the question on the 1904 event in St Louis, which the thread was locked, that city did host event, but it was the World's Fair not the olympics, though still St Louis is nowhere near NYC just like LA and Atlanta.


----------



## empersouf

Javi, don't mind your english, it's pretty good.
Javi, esta inglesa tu esta bueno  How about my spanish?


----------



## eddyk

Englishman said:


> Anyhow not long to go guys. I bet there are a lot of crossed fingers out there.
> 
> On the day they announce the results how do we find out?



It'll be on TV no doubt.


Tony Blair will be there representing the UK.


----------



## raswok15

For those intrested stunning free previews of London2012 videos and 3d animations can be seen on the following website - including olympic stadium, aqautic centre and olympic park. 

http://www.thenewsmarket.com/Custom...rentGUID=f6e4c4a1-13d3-4221-81eb-40769ceca5fe 
(Seems that you can only download and view full size videos if you are associated with news agency - however minature preview videos are free)


----------



## SDK4

I got to hand it to London, they have done a very good job at trying to win theses games.


----------



## Butcher

So, how will the broadcasting work. Will it be a long - drawn out process where each representative announces their choice out loud, or will it be a quick statement (like a verdict in a trial).


----------



## Madman

I think Jacques Rogge just announces the winner. I can't imagine the IOC would be transparent enough in attitude to let us see the votes of each member.

On another note, have to say that 'Make Britain Proud' video is one of the best i have seen, with the exception of this board  its hard to get the British patriotic about the UK but i think they have just managed...


----------



## eddyk

Indeed, I advise everyone to watch the 'Make Britain Proud' video

I was grinning from ear to ear the whole time..

One thing though, gave the runner the wrong clothing I feel, Looked like an aussie.


----------



## eddyk

anyone see the park in 'Legacy Mode'?

All those huge walkways will be removed and replaced with grassland and trees.

And some other stuff, Its all in the videos...

http://www.thenewsmarket.com/Custom...rentGUID=f6e4c4a1-13d3-4221-81eb-40769ceca5fe


----------



## empersouf

:eek2:


----------



## Urban Dave

Millenium Dome is part of the installations for the olympic games?


----------



## eddyk

Urban Dave said:


> Millenium Dome is part of the installations for the olympic games?



If you mean will it be a venue....yes it will be.

It will re-open in 2007 as the largest arena in europe 23,000 seater, and the largest arena in the world (size).

It is also host venue for the 2009 world gymnastic championships.


----------



## BobDaBuilder

If the votes for the 2012 games is purely on who is the best candidate, you would have to hand it to London. They have done a wonderful job. 

They deserve it, they can afford it, won't be a drain on their people, have the infrastructure and are a country a traveller can easily visit.

You can have the Olympics but not The Ashes!


----------



## SDK4

Its a good thing they found a way to incorporate the dome back into the games. It would have been a real shame to tear it down.


----------



## Madman

BobDaBuilder said:


> You can have the Olympics but not The Ashes!


I suppose thats the best support we can expect from an Aussie!


----------



## SE9

The dome is going to be used for gymnastics I think(If London get the olympics)... and it's not going to be knocked down, but developed as an arena of some sort


----------



## coth

BobDaBuilder said:


> Coth, I don't think you get my point. But the way you make it sound is because some western nations make it tough for Russians to visit, Russia does it back. Not a great attitude don't you think? The reason could well be because they are afraid of illegal immigration from Russia and overstayers. That is why Australia makes it tough for citizens from the former USSR. Somehow doubt that Russia would have the same problem from western nations.
> 
> If you are going to stage Olympics the visitors who will be going will be from mainly the wealthy nations and they will not be attempting to remain in Russia so they can work for Rubles adn take Russian jobs. Also I cannot believe that they would be able to learn the language and get their heads around Cyrillic to even get near being able to hold down a job in Russia in the first place. So that blows that argument out of the water.


Again, since you don't see. Just few countries in the wolrd have access to UK, USA, France and Spain. And those are only first wolrd countries. People from most of countries in the world should have visa to visit this countries.





BobDaBuilder said:


> Does that country have the moral right if it is recieving aid from other nations? I doubt that economic development loans given to Russia are to help her build stadia for an Olympics. That money should be spent on hospitals, improving roads, education, sorting out its beaurecratic problems and building systems to protect individuals properties and rights.


I suppose you know who is Michael Schumacher. I'm not of his fun, but there was interesting news few years ago about his relations with official Germany.
He lived in Austria as I remember, but German officials said him to pay all taxes. Then he said them, if they will pay him [few euros] payment for children he will pay all taxes. 

Russia sending aids to other countries much more than receive.




BobDaBuilder said:


> Glad to hear it, is this information from Russian government sources? You have to take what they say with a grain of salt. They are not the most honest organization. And yes, I know western governments also lie.


It was IMF that declared that Russia spend on social programs too much. It is one of reasons that makes gdp growth more slow.




BobDaBuilder said:


> If that is true, then why are so many Russian's attempting to migrate to the west?
> 
> Russia should be with its natural wealth something like a Canada for living standards. Why isn't it? Well you tell me. I think Churchill put it best, "A conundrum wrapped inside a paradox."


Average PPP GDP per capita in Northern Ural is over $70000. In Northern Siberia over $20000. That are natural wealth regions.



And again. All this crap does not relates to Olympic games. Olympic games is Sport.

But. Yes, Russia, if taking entire federation into count, is poorest of all 5 countries. But Olympic games means high profits. So for Russia Olympic games will be more helpful than for other 4 countries.


----------



## SDK4

SE9 said:


> The dome is going to be used for gymnastics I think(If London get the olympics)... and it's not going to be knocked down, but developed as an arena of some sort


I think the Mill. Dome is one of the coolest looking arenas in the whole world.


----------



## JDRS

I'm not trying to make an argument but I honestly think Madrid has a very small chance. It looks now like Paris and London are the main contenders and studies looking at how the IOC members will vote have put Paris at one point ahead of London or something similar. And BTW Butcher London has 3 million now who have backed the bid officially.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Does anyone have any details of how the voting process actually works? I'v done a few web searches but I can't seem to find any details.

If they do the same as the WC and go though different rounds of voting with the weakest bid removed each time then how far they take that could have a massive impact. If you example the final vote is on the top 3 rather than the top 2 bids then whoever the 3rd place bid is could have a big effect on the outcome as certain IOC officals votes switch from their first to their second/third choice. Just guessing here but if politics come into it I'd say Newyork votes would be more likely to switch to London where as Madrid votes would be more likely to switch to Paris or vise versa.


----------



## TalB

http://www.nypost.com/news/regionalnews/49184.htm
*ROOT, ROOT, ROOT FOR THE HOME TEAM*

By TOM TOPOUSIS and STEPHANIE GASKELL 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
June 28, 2005 -- New York's Olympic dream heads into its final lap today as the city's bid boosters pack their bags and head off to Singapore after a City Hall rally that will include Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice.

In just eight days, the International Olympic Committee will meet to pick a city to host the 2012 Summer Games — either ending the city's quixotic bid or sending the Big Apple into a seven-year buildup for the world's largest sporting event. 

Mayor Bloomberg, who leaves for Singapore later this week, will meet with Rice, the highest ranking White House official to appear here in person on behalf of the Olympic bid. 

"We believe it is important to show that the U.S. government fully supports that candidacy," said State Department spokesman Steve Pike. 

The IOC's 115 voting members will pick from New York, Paris, London, Madrid and Moscow on July 6, following 45- minute presentations earlier in the day from each of the cities. The decision will be announced at 7:45 a.m. 

Already, an advance team from the city's bid committee, NYC 2012, is in Singapore. 

Bid founder, Deputy Mayor Daniel Doctoroff, and executive director Jay Kriegel are due to depart tomorrow morning. 

The city will have about 250 people, both support staffers and high-profile representatives and former Olympians, in the Far East city to put together the final presentation and lobby IOC members when possible. 

A list of Olympic athletes traveling to Singapore on behalf of New York, including boxing great Muhammad Ali, will be released this week as the Big Apple tries to stir up some buzz for its bid. 

Paris, the odds-on favorite, will be represented by President Jacques Chirac, who will make his nation's presentation personally before jetting off to Scotland to attend the Group of Eight economic conference. 

British Prime Minister Tony Blair will also work the IOC crowd in Singapore, but won't be able to stay long enough to make the presentation. 

Both Blair and Chirac will be in the air on their way to Scotland when a decision is announced. 

New Yorkers will be able to track the city's progress in Singapore thanks to live broadcasts of the national presentations that will be carried on a JumboTron above the Rockefeller Center ice rink beginning at 9 p.m. July 5 and continuing until dawn. 

Voting, behind closed doors will take place from 5:45 to 6:30 a.m. New York time, July 6, with a winner to be announced at 7:45 a.m.


----------



## satit28

the voting is in july right????......
so close............


----------



## Madman

Interesting, i'm sure this will have Manchester and Birmingham forumers furious as their bids were virtually ignored by the government.


Blairs launch joint effort to sway IOC vote
By Mihir Bose 
(Filed: 29/06/2005)

Tony and Cherie Blair have mounted a joint campaign to personally woo members of the International Olympic Committee to secure the 2012 Games for London.

They are writing letters to members and setting up one-to-one meetings in Singapore where the vote on the candidate cities takes place next Wednesday.

The Daily Telegraph can reveal that the Prime Minister first wrote to IOC members two weeks ago, but it was a general letter about the London bid.



A vision for 2012
Capital welcomes IOC
London 2012 Bid homepage 


However, in the last couple of days he has followed this up with a much more personal letter, asking for a meeting with the IOC member in Singapore next week. Cherie has also written similar letters requesting a meeting and it seems the husband and wife team have divided up the IOC members between them.

The Blairs, who leave for Singapore on Sunday, are planning two hectic days of campaigning on Monday and Tuesday before they fly back to Britain in time for the G8 summit meeting at Gleneagles, which will be hosted by the Prime Minister.

It is not unusual for IOC members to be bombarded with letters from bidding cities in the days leading up to a vote. The contest for the 2012 Olympics has seen them receive letters from the Mayor of Paris, the Queen of Spain, arguing the case for Madrid, and some 30 letters from schoolchildren in New York. However, a letter from a Prime Minister requesting a meeting with an IOC member is rare and one told me: "I was surprised to receive the letter and it shows how much the British Prime Minister and his wife care about the bid."

Old IOC hands recall that this is in marked contrast to when Manchester bid for the 1996 Games. Then the bid leader, Bob Scott, had to work hard to persuade a dismissive Margaret Thatcher to even allow a Cabinet minister to accompany the Manchester bidding team to Tokyo where the vote was held. In contrast, the night before the vote, the American President personally rang each IOC member and this helped Atlanta win the 1996 Games, with Manchester eliminated early with five votes.

Although the Blairs are newcomers to Olympic politics, both have been keen on the bid with Cherie at one stage expressing an interest in becoming bid leader.

The Blairs got to know IOC members at the Athens Olympics last year and since then have worked hard to convince them that British failures of the past like Picketts Lock, when the Government reneged on a decision to build an athletics stadium for the 2005 World Athletics Championships, which are now due to be held in Helsinki in August, have been left behind. This time the Government are wholly committed to London staging the Games.

The London team see the campaign by the Blairs as crucial to success in Singapore and overturning any lead Paris, the front-runner, may have.

Yesterday as Lord Sebastian Coe, the bid leader, arrived in Singapore he was properly cautious saying: "We have a lot of work to do. We're taken very seriously, we're in good shape and looking forward to the day of decision." 

The work Coe and his team will put in over the next week is on the presentation. With the race so close, presentations are considered important. They may not win the race but a bad presentation, like Salzburg's for the 2010 Winter Games, could lose it. 

Meanwhile, the IOC announced details of how the result will be announced next Wednesday. This will be the IOC version of the Oscars ceremony, starting at 12.30pm London time when a master of ceremonies will introduce IOC members. Each bidding city will then show a clip of about a minute-and-a-half and then the master of ceremonies will introduce the IOC president, Jacques Rogge, who will open a sealed envelope and read out the name of the winning city.


----------



## TalB

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/local/story/323498p-276529c.html
*Condi's can-do on city Games bid*

BY MICHAEL SAUL and DAVID SALTONSTALL
DAILY NEWS CITY HALL BUREAU 

Secretary of State Rice lent her star power to the country's 2012 Olympic bid yesterday, saying New York has always been a "comeback city" that will once again top the world.

"If there is any message in the Olympics, it is that it doesn't matter where you come from - you can achieve your dreams if you work hard," said Rice. "And that's what this city represents."

Rice spoke in City Hall with Mayor Bloomberg at her side just eight days before the International Olympic Committee is set to meet in Singapore to decide which city will host the 2012 Games.

New York is generally thought to be running third, behind Paris and London, although some oddsmakers also favor Madrid over New York. Moscow consistently trails in fifth. 

But Deputy Mayor Dan Doctoroff, the bid's chief champion, insisted yesterday the race was wide open - and noted that so-called experts have picked the wrong city in seven out of the last nine Olympic selections.

"I think everyone is going to be very, very surprised by what happens in Singapore, so stay tuned," said Doctoroff, who leaves for the Asian country tonight.

Independent Olympic trackers were more skeptical, saying that although the city quickly developed a new Olympic stadium plan in Queens - after Bloomberg's proposal for a Manhattan stadium imploded - time may have run out.

Hoping to generate a little Olympic fever, officials held a rally yesterday in City Hall Park with former gold medalists Bob Beamon and Oksana Baiul.

The city's bid committee also announced that the public is invited to Rockefeller Plaza on Tuesday night to watch a live broadcast of the city's bid presentation, followed by the IOC's decision sometime early Wednesday.

President Bush will not be going to Singapore, unlike French President Jacques Chirac, British Prime Minister Tony Blair and Spanish Prime Minister Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapatero. But Rice and Bloomberg dismissed any notion that Bush is staying behind because of his unpopularity abroad, saying no U.S. President had ever attended an IOC meeting. 

Originally published on June 29, 2005


----------



## Yankee BOY




----------



## kony

i love the NYC's logo...very symbolic...but i never realize what was inside the first pix in the red part...

is it a man with a gun ???? that's not the real logo right ??

edit: ok i got it now, the red part is not in the official logo !


----------



## Siopao

Yankee BOY said:


>


HAHAHA I guess the red part symbolizes that NYC still has a big potential of terrorism. :rofl: 

but then i still am rooting for NYC.


----------



## NavyBlue

Madman said:


> Interesting, i'm sure this will have Manchester and Birmingham forumers furious as their bids were virtually ignored by the government.


*LONDON, LONDON, LONDON*...Unfortunately thats how the rest of the world views England and it's not helped by your government's obvious bias towards the capital. There are some wonderful cities in England but apart from soccer teams, most people don't know much about them. hno:


----------



## touraccuracy

What is currently there?


----------



## crazyjoeda

I hope London, but im sure it will be Paris. NYC and Moscow are out of the question.


----------



## Butcher

^^I also think madrid may be out of it at this point also. I don't think they pulled through very well at the end.


----------



## nick_taylor

I think the recent attacks on possible 2012 Olympic sites by ETA in recent weeks has pretty much crippled the Madrid bid as much as New York's bid has been crippled by the Jets Stadium fiasco.


----------



## IGH

Paris!


----------



## eddyk

touraccuracy said:


> What is currently there?


*The Lower Lea Valley*

The Lower Lea Valley is the largest remaining regeneration opportunity in inner London.

It runs north-south from Stratford to Canary Wharf and is situated just three miles from Central London, taking in parts of the London Boroughs of Hackney, Tower Hamlet, Newham and Waltham Forest. It is well served by bus rail and tube connections.

In total, the Lower Lea Valley covers an area of the around 1,500 areas.

The area is characterised by large area of the derelict industrial land as well as poor housing. Much of the land is fragmented and divided by waterways, overhead pylons, roads, the London Underground Network and heavy rail lines.

It is also one of the most deprived communities in the UK and among the worst public health records. Unemployment is high, running at 35% on some estates, skills levels are low. The area has one of the highest levels of black and ethnic minority populations in the capital.

Regeneration of the area is crucially important to tackling poverty, unemployment, lack of basic skills and poor health.

And its all going....if we get the olympics of not.









This is the current site (dont know how old)

Groundwork has already started on the site as you can see, and the Channel Tunnel Rail Link is well underway on the site.

http://www.lda.gov.uk/server/show/category.001002001001002
Click here for more pics..

There is even a Illustrative Legacy Masterplan, which shows the site in 2014


----------



## Lares

My vote is for NY


----------



## JDRS

From BBC NEWS

London eyes Spanish 2012 alliance

Officials from London's team bidding to host the 2012 Olympic Games are seeking an alliance with rivals Madrid, according to reports.

London wants to secure the Spanish capital's votes should they be knocked out of the contest to host the Games.

The cities face favourites Paris, plus Moscow and New York, in Wednesday's International Olympic Committee vote.

It is said that contact has been made with senior Madrid figures as part of a strategy to capture key votes.

Although no formal deal is in place, it is suggested London would work to return the compliment should they suffer an early exit.

Bid experts believe Moscow and New York will be eliminated in the early rounds when IOC members make their choice in Singapore, leaving a three-way battle between Paris, London and Madrid.

Should Madrid be the next city to be knocked out, the way their votes then go will prove decisive - and the same would apply were London to be eliminated.

Some 100 of the 116 members will vote to begin with.

IOC president Jacques Rogge has decided to sit it out, Bulgarian Ivan Slavkov has been suspended following a BBC investigation and the 14 members from the five nations battling for hosting rights cannot take part until their city is eliminated. 

It is understood London's backers have been attemoting to woo Juan Antonio Samaranch, the Spanish former IOC president.

He is the man credited with bringing the Games to Barcelona in 1992 and still still wields significant power among a section of IOC members.

His son Juan Antonio Samaranch Jr is a leading executive on the Madrid bid.

London 2012 bid chairman Lord Coe has known Samaranch senior since the 1980s when he was appointed by him to several Olympic commissions.

One senior London backer told the Press Association: "Madrid is the key to this whole contest.

"We know if they get knocked out that they cannot guarantee all their votes - and neither of course can London should we be knocked out - but if someone like Samaranch could then start working on our behalf it could prove decisive."

If Samaranch does throw his weight behind London as a second choice then he might want the favour repaid if his son stands for election as IOC president against Rogge in 2009.


----------



## Guest

I look into the window of my mind. Reflection of the fears I've left behind. We're on our way. Can't stop us now.

Imagine the 2012 Olympic and Paralympic Games in London.


----------



## Jamfocus

I'm still hoping it'll be London. 

I know today the London team were sending a huge London 2012 out to the IOC which has been signed by over 300 famous people in the UK.

Tony and Cherie Blair are also said to be having last minute meetings with IOC members and they've divided them all between them. They've also wrote letters to them to give London the best chance possible.


----------



## FAETON

I enjoy when I see the poll in this thread. 41,67 % votes for Madrid.


----------



## Mekky II

IOC member : "me, i vote for cherie blair, she is surely the king at home !"

IOC member 2 : "nahhhh, me i would imagine well tony be the queen, arghhhhh the king of their house !"

How divide IOC members... Between a guy that knows nothing of olympic games and an uncultivated lady, there will be no winner.


----------



## eddyk

FAETON said:


> I enjoy when I see the poll in this thread. 41,67 % votes for Madrid.


Yeah....Then check how many people out of Spain voted for you.

When I last checked you had 30 votes and EVERY single one was from a spanniard.

I dont think I would be out of place in saying, London has more international votes than Madrid.


----------



## FAETON

There are more population in UK than Spain. 
SSC is a international website, so anyone in any country in the world can vote in this poll. Internet is more extended in UK than Spain. 

So, you are saying Spaniards supports Madrid more than the British people supports London in SSC poll. You are right, Eddyk. You must think about this.


----------



## FAETON

By the way, Eddyk. Do you know something about the critical report of London´s underground which it is been hidding? Is it true?


----------



## nick_taylor

FAETON said:


> By the way, Eddyk. Do you know something about the critical report of London´s underground which it is been hidding? Is it true?


Is that the report that says the London Underground has no trains, track or stations and its just a great illusion conjured up in the greatest trick of all time?

Either way I doubt the poll here will actually show through as the IOC will vote this Wednesday.


----------



## jiggawhat?

New York City FOR ME!


----------



## eddyk

FAETON said:


> So, you are saying Spaniards supports Madrid more than the British people supports London in SSC poll.


Nah, Im saying more people around the world want it in London than they do Madrid...according to this poll.

P.S
LOL Nick


----------



## Mike19

MADRID MUST WIN. my second choice would be london but... paris tried twice and failed recenlty, and this is their third time. if london wins then the next time the games come to europe paris would surely get it, because the ioc isnt gonna let global city like paris not get the games 4 times in a row. So if madrid doesnt get the games now, they will be in a much better position to get them in the future if paris wins now, even though i really dont want paris to win.


----------



## FAETON

nick-taylor said:


> Is that the report that says the London Underground has no trains, track or stations and its just a great illusion conjured up in the greatest trick of all time?
> 
> Either way I doubt the poll here will actually show through as the IOC will vote this Wednesday.


Don´t worry about London underground. One month ago, a spanish company bought the majority of the stake from the company which has many lines of the London tube and all the problems will be solved.


----------



## TalB

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/local/story/324557p-277368c.html
*Hil will go to Games gathering* 

*Helps Mike with pitch*

By MICHELLE CARUSO 
in Los Angeles
and MICHAEL SAUL 
in Singapore
DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITERS 

New York has a Plan B Olympic Stadium. And now, it has Plan B star power.
Sen. Hillary Clinton will travel to Singapore to help lobby the International Olympic Committee to award the 2012 Games to New York, marking a last-minute addition to the city's delegation, Mayor Bloomberg announced yesterday.

Clinton, New York's Democratic junior senator, will be the highest-level U.S. official to attend Wednesday's IOC meeting, adding some wattage to a delegation sorely lacking in political luminaries. Still, her 11th-hour addition to the roster raises questions about the level of desperation among New York officials.

As the Daily News first reported last week, President Bush will not be traveling to Singapore, even though New York's rival bid cities will have their heads of state in attendance, including Britain's Tony Blair and France's Jacques Chirac.

Asked if Clinton's sudden addition to the delegation roster was a sign of concern, Bloomberg, who was in Los Angeles attending the inauguration of Mayor Antonio Villaraigosa, said, "Well, we're always worried. There are five great cities trying to get the Olympics."

"I'm thrilled that she's consented to join our team. She'll be a great asset," Bloomberg added. "She's a woman who knows how to be an advocate. She's a great believer in America and New York. If she can help with a couple of votes, it would be wonderful."

Last week, Clinton's office told the Daily News the senator would not go to Singapore but had taped remarks to be used as part of the city's final presentation. On Monday, Bloomberg personally asked Clinton if she could rearrange her schedule to help the bid.

Asked why NYC2012 didn't push harder for Clinton to join the delegation earlier, Jay Kriegel, the bid's executive director, said, "We did get involved in some other issues that had to be resolved," referring to New York's search for a new Olympic stadium - finding one in Queens to replace the proposed West Side stadium.

Clinton's decision to go to Singapore has political upsides for both the senator and the mayor.

For Bloomberg, a Republican running for reelection in overwhelmingly Democratic New York, the trip will be a chance to cozy up to one of the state's most popular Democrats.

For Clinton, who many believe is running for President, it is an opportunity to represent the city and the nation on a global stage and hobnob with leaders like Blair and Chirac.

New York is competing against Paris, London, Madrid and Moscow for the 2012 Games. 

With David Saltonstall

Originally published on July 2, 2005


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen

Go NYC!

It's true, in NYC everybody has homegame advantage!


----------



## empersouf

The Spaniards managed a good job by getting 77 people voting for their city.


----------



## Guest

Well a while back when Madrid and Paris put on their little sports events for the IOC I said "Wait until you see what London and the UK has coming up for the week or so before the vote"... Wimbledon, Trafalgar 200, Glastonbury, the biggest concert in history, organising the largest single international media event in history, hosting of the G8 summit, acceptance of the EU presidency...


----------



## SE9

^^good point


----------



## Peyre

FAETON said:


> Don´t worry about London underground. One month ago, a spanish company bought the majority of the stake from the company which has many lines of the London tube and all the problems will be solved.


 :runaway:


----------



## TalB

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/07/03/sports/othersports/03olympics.html
*Bid Stops Here: New York Set for a Final Olympic Dash*

By LYNN ZINSER 
Published: July 3, 2005

SINGAPORE, July 2 - Daniel L. Doctoroff surveyed the harried work proceeding around him, the fourth floor of the Raffles Convention Center being transformed into the center of the International Olympic Committee universe, and he seized upon the world surreal.

Still a bit dazed from the 18-plus-hour flight that had deposited him here, Doctoroff, the founder of New York's Olympic bid, could hardly believe he was at the place where the host city for the 2012 Summer Games will be decided. On Wednesday, when the I.O.C. chooses from among New York, Paris, London, Madrid and Moscow, the fate of Doctoroff's 11-year-old dream will sit in the hands of 116 people Doctoroff has tirelessly wooed for the past few years. He calculated that he had flown 175,000 miles in the past six months alone.

After the last of those miles, he walked off a plane in Singapore at 5 a.m. Friday, flashing an easy smile and a cheerful demeanor for the squad of local television cameras awaiting him. Sunrise was still several hours away. And the sales job was far from over.

"Everyone's always called me the eternal optimist, but I really believe we have a great chance at what would be an incredible upset," Doctoroff said. "I can see how it will happen. I've always been able to see it. I could be totally wrong, but I can see it."

Immediately, Doctoroff began to work restoring New York's image in this race. His confidence may have survived the defeat of the West Side stadium project and New York's moribund image internationally, not to mention the world's longest direct flight, from Newark to Singapore, but he is asked everywhere he turns whether New York truly has a chance, whether the longtime favorite Paris can possibly be beaten. 

He concedes nothing.

"What I always visualized was going into the final vote with a great chance to win, and I believe that is where we are," Doctoroff said. "I'm not one to believe in odds set by British bettors. Instead I believe in what New York offers for athletes, for sport, for the Olympic movement. The true test will come on Wednesday."

Until then, the I.O.C. will begin to get down to work. Members began arriving Saturday, and the executive board will begin meeting Sunday. On Monday, the board is expected to formally approve New York's request to alter its bid with an Olympic stadium in Queens replacing the one on the West Side of Manhattan. The full I.O.C. session begins with an opening ceremony on Tuesday night, and the cities' presentations and the vote will consume Wednesday.

Before that, Doctoroff and Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg and a huge New York delegation of Olympians and dignitaries will continue to lobby I.O.C. members at every turn: in meetings, chance encounters in hallways or restaurants.

Bloomberg is scheduled to arrive Sunday. Senator Hillary Rodham Clinton will join the fray Tuesday. The Olympians supporting New York have begun to trickle in and lend some star power, with Muhammad Ali topping off that procession in the next few days.

Their job is to bolster the idea of New York as a plausible choice. 

"We're not going to tell them anything new," Doctoroff said. "I think at this point, we want to remind them that we'd make a great partner, and if there's an issue, we'll figure out how to get it done."

That is the theme coming out of New York's stadium drama, with bid members spinning it as a can-do response to a difficult problem. What is unknown is how I.O.C. members view that development, but Doctoroff said that he had talked to about 50 members since the new stadium plan was unveiled and that he believed the backlash would be minimal.

He is left to hope that his efforts - and his air mileage - will not go to waste. 

NYC2012 staffers have helped deluge members with materials. Most recently, they sent View-Masters with 3D pictures of the before and after of each proposed Olympic site. They sent boxes of handwritten letters from New Yorkers addressed to each I.O.C. member, complete with pictures and arguments for their city.

This is on top of Doctoroff's travels. He said he has had meaningful discussions with 113 of the members, varying from 15-minute conversations with some to repeated visits and friendships developed with others. 

"Very early on, and time will tell if the strategy is correct, the strategy was to treat every single one of the I.O.C. members like individuals, to solicit their input, find out what's important to them in selecting a city," he said. "I believe they've been very honest, very candid with us describing what is important to them."

The bid team has always tailored its presentations to the group being addressed. In a gathering of international sports federations in Berlin, Doctoroff unveiled a sports marketing plan for them. At a meeting of African Olympic committees, he took the African-born basketball star Dikembe Mutombo to talk about the virtues of New York.

Of course, all of the other bid cities were at each of those meetings as well. And they come to Singapore with the same professions of optimism as Doctoroff.

"The true test comes on Wednesday," he said.

That presentation cannot be tailored. The entire I.O.C. will sit in judgment, ready to decide if the last 11 years of Doctoroff's pursuit will take the Olympics to New York, or if he will be left to decide whether to try again in another four years.

Surreal, indeed.


----------



## Mo Rush

LONDON 2012 its gonna happen oops did i say that out loud


----------



## Mike19

eddyk said:


> Im English/French....Im in both countries for long periods at a time each year...I might be even living in France in 6 years, I dont know.




yes, i definately see the french in u :bow: 

ooo the french, too much arrogance, not enough showers.


----------



## eddyk

And smart as foxes.


Yes, I am online 24/7


----------



## Englishman

Mike19 said:


> yes, i definately see the french in u :bow:
> 
> ooo the french, too much arrogance, not enough showers.


Actually the French have amoungst the hiighest per capita ownership of showers in hte world.


(I just made that up but it could be true)


----------



## Mike19

Englishman said:


> Actually the French have amoungst the hiighest per capita ownership of showers in hte world.
> 
> 
> (I just made that up but it could be true)



now all u have to do is use them 

mg: i know, crazy thought.


----------



## eddyk

Where are you from then mike....Spain?


----------



## Yankee BOY

this bid is on fiya FIYA


----------



## Effer

Why is Madrid winning!!!


----------



## Mike19

eddyk said:


> Where are you from then mike....Spain?




hahahahaha, no im from miami.


----------



## dewback

The battle is between London and Paris, but I am with Madrid.


----------



## Yankee BOY

Well good thing NYC is the only non european city, if it can just last the first few rounds it will probably get the votes from the eliminated european cities because they will probably want the 2016 games...sooo this is gonna be close but ya i agree it seems like its London Vs Paris. I dunno why everyone is voting for Madrid I never hear anyone talk about it or its bid so it shows its not really out there like the other bids.


----------



## Kika

Yankee BOY said:


> ...I dunno why everyone is voting for Madrid I never hear anyone talk about it or its bid so it shows its not really out there like the other bids.



Anglo-Saxon Medias I am afraid... :sleepy:


----------



## Alexander21

It should be between London and Paris, these cities and countries have not held an Olympics for far too many years.


----------



## legolas

Well, Madrid never had it... There are another thing the IOC members perhaps don't know. We have the most beautiful girls of the world     
We feel passion (real spanish passion) for the bid and we would like to take it this wednesday


----------



## oki

paris would be the nearest location for me, so í vote for paris. it´a pitty that leipzig lost so early. :sleepy:


----------



## Kaneda

In 2012 I will only be 20 years since Spain had it the last time. Its just too soon for Madrid.


----------



## satit28

i cant choose.........
NY or London or Paris.................
help me..........


----------



## legolas

satit28 said:


> i cant choose.........
> NY or London or Paris.................
> help me..........


Madrid, of course,    



!Madrid¡


----------



## Madman

satit28 said:


> i cant choose.........
> NY or London or Paris.................
> help me..........


London of course! 

Viva Londres!


----------



## Peyre

Madman said:


> I agree, Paris' weakpoint is when Chirac opens his mouth, just look at the headlines in Britain today about our farming and food - i am not saying it is the best food in the world but he should at least learn to keep his gob shut sometimes...oh well hopefully it'll help Paris lose some IOC votes (prob not..)


well the fins have 2 votes apparently, and they won't be particularly keen on Chirac


----------



## eddyk

DaDvD said:


> ^
> :eek2:


----------



## TalB

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/local/story/325202p-277993c.html
*A final sales pitch*

*Hil arrives to join N.Y.'s Olympic team*

By MICHAEL SAUL
DAILY NEWS CITY HALL BUREAU 

SINGAPORE - With one day left before the International Olympic Committee picks the 2012 host city, Sen. Hillary Clinton arrived here today in a burst of star power aimed at propelling New York's quest for Olympic gold.

"New York City exemplifies Olympic values every single day - living in New York is like living in an Olympic village," declared Clinton during a packed news conference this morning.

"It's almost hard to imagine that for the entire history of the Olympics, New York City has never hosted the Olympics," Clinton said. "We have lived the Olympics. Now, I'd like for us to have the chance to host the Olympics."

Among the five finalist cities, New York and Madrid are the only ones never to host the Games. Paris was the host in 1900 and 1924, London in 1908 and 1948 and Moscow in 1980. This morning, as expected, the International Olympic Committee's executive board officially gave the green light to New York's alternative proposal for an Olympic stadium in Queens. Last month, after a state board rejected the proposed $1.9 billion West Side stadium, Mayor Bloomberg unveiled plans to build a new stadium for the Mets that will be converted to an Olympic stadium if New York wins the Games.

"The conclusion of the evaluation commission's study of New York's revised proposal was that it's feasible," IOC spokeswoman Giselle Davies told the Daily News.

Bloomberg, who had breakfast with Clinton this morning, boasted, "Now we have brought in the A team."

Later in the day, Bloomberg will greet Muhammad Ali, who wowed the world when he lit the Olympic cauldron at the Atlanta Games nine years ago. Ali is heading the city's athlete delegation here.

During her remarks this morning, Clinton noted New York is seeking the Games so soon after 9/11.

"We're standing here a little less than four years from the time when we were attacked and we're telling you that New York City is the place to bring the 2012 Olympics because the people of New York are resilient," she said.

Bloomberg and the city's top bid officials spent their July 4 meeting with IOC members and rehearsing their final presentation, which was expected to stress New York's diversity. All five bid cities will have 45 minutes tomorrow to deliver a final presentation, followed by a 15-minute question-and-answer session. At the end of the day, the IOC will award one of the cities the Games by secret ballot.

"We are going to emphasize our strengths. And our greatest strength is New York City and what New York City can offer the Olympic movement," said bid founder Daniel Doctoroff, referring to the city's diverse population and its status as the world capital of media and finance.

The presentation will include a video clip with celebrities including comedian Billy Crystal. President Bush, who will be celebrating his birthday tomorrow, also will appear by video. 

Originally published on July 5, 2005


----------



## I*LOVE*NY

New York


----------



## Pedrillo

The 5 cities finalists are wonderful and they are deserved to organize the Olympic games. Good luck for all. :hug: :cheers:


----------



## SpectreAT

Good luck to all bidding cities :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## Englishman

bon chance tout les payes.

(you can tell it has ben a while since I studied french)


----------



## Gherkin

Every city will host a good olympics! I just hope London gets it so i can drive down to see the games!


----------



## Javi

MADRID!!!!!!!!!!! We are ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamfocus

Good Luck to all the bidding citys.

Come on London!


----------



## JRQ

New York City


----------



## Sparks

London's bid presentation has given Britain's capital an edge over rival cities competing to host the 2012 Summer Olympics, according to a survey of the world's top sports officials released on Tuesday.

The research found there was little to choose between the bids technically, which meant Wednesday's presentations would be "extremely influential" on the thinking of International Olympic Committee (IOC) members when they vote later that day.

"London received the strongest backing, partly on the basis that its presentations were thought to be the most professional of the five bidding cities," said the website, Sportcal.com.

The London-based site surveyed the secretaries general of National Olympic Committees (NOCs) and international sports federations by telephone and e-mail over the past two weeks.

The officials, who work alongside some of the roughly 100 IOC members due to cast the vote in Singapore, were asked which of the contenders -- London, Madrid, Moscow, New York and Paris -- they favoured and why.

"Of almost 70 NOCs and federations surveyed, London's bid was the clear leader ... with 44 percent of respondents backing its bid, compared with 29 percent backing for Paris, 10 percent each for Madrid and New York and 7 percent for Moscow," Sportcal.com said in a statement.

"London received the backing of 31 percent of the federations, compared to Paris's 28 percent, New York's 19 percent and 11 percent backing for ... Madrid and Moscow."

Paris came to Singapore confident in its role as clear favourite, but IOC president Jacques Rogge has repeatedly said the vote looked too close to call. 

An IOC evaluation commission report last month said the New York and Madrid bids were high quality, appearing to put them behind Paris and London, which were both praised for "very high quality" bids. Moscow's bid was seen as merely "very serious."

The survey's authors, Mike Laflin and Callum Murray, quoted one NOC as saying that the technical aspects of the London and Paris bids were almost equal and there should be no problem for either city organising the biggest sporting event in the world.

"After all, if Athens could successfully organise the 2004 Olympic Games, any of the five bid cities would be able to match Athens easily," the NOC told the website.

Sportcal.com said that in the Americas, it did not receive enough responses to provide a meaningful sample.

This almost certainly means that votes for Madrid are under-represented in the survey's final results, given the likely backing for the city in the Hispanic regions of South and Central America.

National Olympic Committees of the countries that contain a bidding city were omitted from the survey samples.


----------



## xXPimpinPunjabiXx

GO NEW YORK!!! U CAN DO IT


----------



## cntower

I heard Paris was the favorite to win with London right behind them...it's been a long time for Paris they lost it in 1992 and 2008! I think they should win it this time


----------



## xXPimpinPunjabiXx

Soufian said:


> NY:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=224078


dayumn those buildings are tall ....ar ethey gonna be like 80 stories or sumthin? im talkin bout da one behind the stadium..the tallest one


----------



## Yankee BOY

mannnn i missed NYC 2012 presentation and only saw the last 3 minutes of aint that some boo shit...does anyone know where i can find a taping of this? i g2g my plane takes off to ny in 7 hours.


----------



## hkskyline

*Live Webcast of IOC Meeting - Including City Presentations *
_Click Olympic Logo_


----------



## Sikario

London's presentation is on now people!


----------



## Madman

Well whatever the outcome, I think we, along with Madrid, have given Paris a run for its money!

Viva Londres!


----------



## hngcm




----------



## Pedrillo

:applause: Thank you to all the supporters of the Madrid BID!

Congrats to the winner! :cheers:


----------



## Mo Rush

AS NO WINNER WAS DECIDED UPON IN ROUND THREE MADRID VOTERS WILL DECIDE THE WINNER BETWEEN EITHER PARIS OR LONDON, IF LONDON WA CLEVER ENOUGH TO MAKE AN ALLIANCE THEN THEY WILL BENEFIT UNLESS PARIS IS FAR AHEAD AND ONLY NEEDED A FEW VOTES FOR MAJORITY....WHO KNOWS??,..


----------



## coth

well, since only 2 cities left i finally made my decision and putted my vote for Paris. i hope Paris will win.


----------



## Madman

I havent felt this agitated since the Rugby World Cup Final or Southampton's last premiership match...

C'mon IOC you know you want the olympics to go to London!


----------



## Capzilla

Of course it goes to London, you can't trust people who eat snails..


----------



## Kika

GO PARIIIIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonesy55

Javier BF said:


> According to what reports exactly? Did you see the presentation yourself? It was one of the most impressive, and it received one of the longest applause. The third round vote only shows the political influence of the French and of the British and American, it doesn't account in the least for the quality of the projects or the presentations. Madrid's project was first-class since the beginning, last year receiving a rating almost one point higher than London's, and getting the highest ratings in most categories of the report. Also, it is over 80% ready right now, offering the IOC a 100% security that it would be completed in time (while London's is still mostly a virtual project on paper). Many of its features were then unashamedly copied by London and Paris, and to crown it all, the IOC failed to show that, praising those same features in London and Paris while most intentionally forgetting about them in Madrid, in what was clearly a biassed report (containing such incredibly wrong assertions like that Majorca, one of the world's top tourist resorts, supposedly offered only "120 hotel beds").


:fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle:


----------



## Javier BF

JimB said:


> Errr....no I didn't.
> 
> I said that, according to reports, "Madrid didn't do enough", and the third round vote seems to bear that out.
> 
> Was there a Spanish presentation for another city that none of us were aware of?


According to what reports exactly? Did you see the presentation yourself? It was one of the most impressive, and it received one of the longest applause. The third round vote only shows the political influence of the French and of the British and American, it doesn't account in the least for the quality of the projects or the presentations. Madrid's project was first-class since the beginning, last year receiving a rating almost one point higher than London's, and getting the highest ratings in most categories of the report. Also, it is over 80% ready right now, offering the IOC a 100% security that it would be completed in time (while London's is still mostly a virtual project on paper). Many of its features were then unashamedly copied by London and Paris, and to crown it all, the IOC failed to show that, praising those same features in London and Paris while most intentionally forgetting about them in Madrid, in what was clearly a biassed report (containing such incredibly distorted assertions like that Majorca, one of the world's top tourist resorts, supposedly offered only "120 hotel beds").


----------



## LacLongQuan

Good luck Paris.

Viva Le France


----------



## Javi

MADRID 2016


----------



## satit28

not far away till they tell which one.................


----------



## Javier BF

Jonesy55 said:


> :fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle:


You can keep your prepotence for yourself. I don't care whether Paris or London gets the Games; none of them deserves them--because it will be their third Games, because of the prepotence they've displayed, and because of the dirty tricks attempting to denigrate the other cities' bids, an attitude which goes right against the Olympic spirit of fair game. Madrid's bid strategy, on the contrary, consisted in showing the good qualities of its own project, not in copying the best from the others' bids, nor in giving bad press to the rival cities, nor in trying to bribe the IOC members like London did. This Games should have gone to Madrid or to New York.


----------



## Capzilla

London Wins the 2012 Olympics
Around the Rings (subscription), GA - 6 minutes ago
(ATR) London is elected as the host of the 2012 Olympics, edging Paris in four rounds of voting at the IOC Session in Singapore. ...


----------



## eddyk

You what?


----------



## Jonesy55

Javier BF said:


> You can keep your prepotence for yourself. I don't care whether Paris or London gets the Games; none of them deserves them--because it will be their third Games, because of the prepotence they've displayed, and because of the dirty tricks attempting to denigrate the other cities' bids, an attitude which goes right against the Olympic spirit of fair game. Madrid's bid strategy, on the contrary, consisted in showing the good qualities of its own project, not in copying the best from the others' bids, nor in giving bad press to the rival cities, nor in trying to bribe the IOC members like London did. This Games should have gone to Madrid or to New York.


:fiddle: :fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle:


----------



## Accura4Matalan

Yes... I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## Javi

LONDON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rark

Congrats LONDON on her successful bid! May the spirit of the games live on


----------



## unfrequented

WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Jonesy55

eddyk said:


> You what?


That's what it says but I don't believe they know.

http://www.aroundtherings.com/article.php?pid=1652


----------



## Pedrillo

Congratulations!!


----------



## Jonesy55

It's London!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :applause: :yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause::yes: :applause:


----------



## Javi

LONDON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparks

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ch1le

YEEEY! LONDON! GONGRATZ BRITS!


----------



## DooMSireN

fucking hell yeah!!!!! I'm shaking :eek2:


----------



## SeeMacau

london win ..


----------



## Madman

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

i am crying!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coth

i'm disappointed. the decision is political, but not sporting.


----------



## Javi

CONGRATULATIONS LONDON
CONGRATULATIONS ENGLAND
CONGRATULATIONS UNITED KINGDOM


----------



## Accura4Matalan

YAY!!!


----------



## satit28

LONDON...........LONDON...........
LONDON...........LONDON...........
LONDON...........LONDON...........
LONDON...........LONDON...........
LONDON...........LONDON...........
LONDON...........LONDON...........

CONGRATS LONDON..........


----------



## Jonesy55

coth said:


> i'm disappointed. the decision is political, but not sporting.


Yeah, because the UK is soooo popular around the world withthe Iraq war and everything :fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle:


----------



## kichigai

GO LONDON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Kika

Congratulations to London!!

:cheers:


----------



## Mo Rush

LONDON LONDON LONDON-IT!!!!!!


----------



## Madman

yep maybe Mo Rush knew it all along  - i suppose i'll have to support Capetown 2016/2020!


----------



## www.sercan.de

congrats
but i have a question

what will happen to the Olympic stadium after the Olympics?


----------



## Miacum

Congratulations London from Madrid


----------



## Capzilla

I'm so happy! I'm going to London in 2012! With all my friends, and a bunch of Dutch athletes, and I'll bring all my UK mates.. and we'll have the biggest party of the world!


----------



## Javier BF

coth said:


> i'm disappointed. the decision is political, but not sporting.


Agreed. BTW, I'm sorry for Moscow that it got out in the first round. IMHO, you deserved the Games much more than Paris or London. Moscow was my third choice after Madrid and New York.


----------



## ch1le

coth said:


> i'm disappointed. the decision is political, but not sporting.




hahaha get a LIFE, MOSCOW didnt even announce to the people that YOU HAD BEEN voted out on the first ROUND! HAHAHA  lOl... :weirdo: :weirdo: :weirdo:


----------



## nick_taylor

I hate sore losers. I bet if Paris won it you'd be saying it was the best bid without political motivation and as has already been noted...The UK in Iraq wasn't seen as popular, if anything and politics did lead to the vote - London would not have won.


----------



## Mo Rush

Madman said:


> yep maybe Mo Rush knew it all along  - i suppose i'll have to support Capetown 2016/2020!


WE GAVE YOU MANDELA, u give us future support please, im shaking and just imagining the olympic park glow in 2012, im not saying how i knew it would be london but who cares welldone!!!
MADIBA MAGIC!!!


----------



## Accura4Matalan

Dont get me wrong, Moscow is a great city for the Olympics, but the bidding was pretty pathetic.


----------



## tiger

congratulations,Londoners and brits. :eek2: :cheers:


----------



## Madman

C'mon lets be fair and not gloat! Each city shall have its time - i do feel a little bit sorry for parisians, not Chirac tho!

The stadium shall be converted into a 30,000 Athletics stadium after the games.


----------



## Accura4Matalan

Madman said:


> C'mon lets be fair and not gloat! Each city shall have its time - i do feel a little bit sorry for parisians, not Chirac tho!
> 
> The stadium shall be converted into a 30,000 Athletics stadium after the games.


Yeah, he alone deserves defeat.


----------



## Muyangguniang

hmm jammer , but London deserve it also


----------



## ch1le

yeah, i also feel VERY VERY VERY sorry for Paris, just so Unlucky! 

think it was Chiracs comments that turned the tide lol


----------



## Skylandman

Congrats London from Spain!!! this was maybe one of the hardest choices of the IOC ever and you get it, so i´m sure you´ll make a great, great games...i hope to have a couple of paints while in London enyoing the crazy english summer by 2012. 

:cheers1:


----------



## LondonerUpNorth

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! Wow.


----------



## Muyangguniang

Congratiulation from Paris

Region Capitale de France


----------



## tiger

the ugliest city got the host,really surprising,but brits did a hell of a good job.


----------



## Loranga

My grandmother and grandfather visited the 1948 London Olympics - maybe it is my turn now!


----------



## www.sercan.de

is this the final design of the stadium?


----------



## rark

@ tiger 
ugliest city? justify it please.. in what sense..
btw.. difference was 4 votes between Paris and London


----------



## birminghamculture

tiger said:


> the ugliest city got the host,really surprising,but brits did a hell of a good job.


**** Off moron


----------



## SE9

^^ some1 should tame that tiger... wohoo thanx 4 the congrats! n sympathy for paris & all the other cities who put in solid bids


----------



## Madman

@ Sercan

Yep. hopefully they will sort out the stands arrangement tho, not keen on some of the renders showing the stands seperated.


----------



## tiger

bnmaddict said:


> He's chinese, studying in France...


Paris's video......... :sleepy:


----------



## CharlieP

www.sercan.de said:


> London is THE STADIUM CITY
> 
> Twickenham 75,000


Well, currently only 64,000, though it will be 82,000 in two years' time (they're rebuilding the South Stand)


----------



## cntower

So London won...bad luck Paris maybe next time.


----------



## tiger

cntower said:


> So London won...bad luck Paris maybe next time.


that'll be the 4th time. :sleepy: 

it was said if Paris failed this time,it would never demand for olympic games.


----------



## ferge

Well done all cities! I tried to watch as much as I could of the live bid presentations this morning (which wasn't a lot because I was out at 6am for work and back for 12) 

Moscows video presentation was beautiful, some of the concepts where well deservant of becoming a reality, I think its a shame they left the competition first.

Yet, naturally.. I am soo excited, proud and jubilant of our win!

Also, to say this was political is possibly the worst excuse to chose, If it was political, London would of been out FIRST! We won due to hard honest work, stability and legacy.. end of really.


----------



## DaDvD

Congratulations London! Remember Madrid gave you the games! (that "secret" alliance)


----------



## tiger

DaDvD said:


> Congratulations London! Remember Madrid gave you the games! (that "secret" alliance)


it was damn surprising.i always have impression that France gets very well along with Spain regarding foreign policy,but Spain.......... :sleepy:


----------



## JimB

Javier. You really shouldn't be so bitter.

I wasn't criticizing the Madrid bid. All I said was that, according to reports from journalists and IOC members of several nationalities, London made the best final presentation today. Paris, by contrast, played it too safe. And Madrid didn't do quite enough in their final presentation to make up those final few votes, despite a strong late run.

I have great sympathy for Paris (who haven't held the Olympics since 1924 and who have now bid unsuccessfully three times recently). I also have great sympathy for Madrid (who have never held the games) but the fact that Spain held the Olympics so recently (Barcelona 1992) probably counted against their bid.

And while London has held the Games twice before, we only held 1908 because of the eruption of Vesuvius and we took over from Rome at the last minute. And we only held the 1948 Games at two years notice in a bid to help the world recover from World War 2. On neither occasion had we bid for the Games and on neither occasion had we had time to prepare and plan fully.

I won't even comment on your accusations that we "stole" Madrid's ideas or that the vote was politically motivated because they're not worth my time and effort.

Suffice to say, commiserations to the unsuccessful bidding cities. I hope you all make successful bids in the near future.

And I hope that London will prove worthy of the trust that has been placed in it.


----------



## kota16

birminghamculture said:


> Tiger I think you should get of your ass and visit the city dimwit its one of the beautiful cities in the world.
> 
> Its just not the same as every other city. It actually has different styles of architecture. No other city can compare to Londons wealth of styles.


birminghamculture, The win for London came down to what I predicted to you some weeks back, and you told me to jog on.London has beaten Paris by 4 votes, where do you think some of them came from.Anyway, cheers and good luck from Australia.


----------



## coth

cntower said:


> So London won...bad luck Paris maybe next time.


it was second time for Paris, they lose 2008 for Beijing...



Luzhkov: Moscow will bid for 2016
Москва намерена побороться за Олимпиаду-2016
6.07.2005 16:33 MCK
http://www.strana.ru/news/252837.html

МОСКВА, 06 июля - Москва будет подавать заявку на проведение Олимпиады-2016. Об этом, как сообщили в Заявочном комитете "Москва-2012", заявил мэр российской столицы Юрий Лужков.

"Мы не расстроены, наоборот, мы убедились в том, что Москва поистине современный и быстро развивающийся город, способный конкурировать с крупнейшими столицами мира и организовывать важные международные мероприятия на высочайшем уровне. И чтобы доказать это, мы будем бороться за право проведения Олимпийских игр 2016 года", - сказал Лужков после объявления результатов голосования на 117-й сессии Международного олимпийского комитета (МОК) в Сингапуре. Юрий Лужков убежден, что Лондон сможет на достойном уровне провести Олимпийские игры 2012 года. "От всей души поздравляем Лондон и уверены, что там пройдут незабываемые Игры ХХХ Олимпиады", - заявил он.

Лужков также выразил убежденность, что, несмотря на неудачу в борьбе за право принять Олимпиаду-2012 Москва будет развивать спорт и городскую инфраструктуру. "За проведение Олимпийских и Паралимпийских игр 2012 года боролись очень сильные соперники, и мы гордимся, что принимали участие в этой гонке. У нас появился значительный опыт, и мы научились следовать высочайшим стандартам МОК, - отметил он. - Москва пообещала развивать спорт и городскую инфраструктуру вне зависимости от результатов голосования, и выполнит данное ею обещание".

В первом туре за Москву проголосовали 15 членов МОК, Нью-Йорк - 19, Мадрид - 20, Париж - 21, Лондон - 22. Во втором туре, в котором Москва уже не участвовала, Нью-Йорк набрал 16 голосов, Париж - 25, Лондон - 27, Мадрид - 32. В третьем туре за Мадрид был подан - 31 голос, Париж - 33, Лондон - 39. В итоговом четвертом туре голоса распределились следующим образом: Париж - 50, Лондон - 54.


----------



## lyonsdown

Hooray... I just went to Trafalgar square for my lunch break to see the result, fucking brilliant, I am sooooo pleased.

The legacy this will leave for East London is enormous and will seriously spur the government to get on with improving the transport infrastucture.


----------



## Jonesy55

coth said:


> "political" - read >> "uk's colonies voted for london"


Probably ex-French colonies voted for Paris and US vassal states voted for NY too. Russia has some ex-colonies too but they don't seem to like you very much


----------



## ch1le

/\ hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## www.sercan.de

www.sercan.de said:


> is this the final design of the stadium?


after the Olympics: 80.000->25,000
http://img.web.de/c/00/59/E7/37.420


----------



## coth

Jonesy55 said:


> Probably ex-French colonies voted for Paris and US vassal states voted for NY too. Russia has some ex-colonies too but they don't seem to like you very much


i think russia have much less colonies than uk


Code:


Paris 		21 	25 	33 	50
NYC 		19 	16 	X 	X
Moscow 		15 	X 	X 	X
London 		22 	27 	39 	54
Madrid 		20 	32 	31 	X

as visible here, most votes from moscow goes to paris and madrid in second round. some votes from nyc to london.


----------



## ch1le

/\ whats the point of that?!


----------



## nick_taylor

coth said:


> "political" - read >> "uk's colonies voted for london"


I assume thats because we left a legacy that is mostly appreciated compared to Russia's attempts at degrading most of Eastern Europe for decades??? Hell I suppose if Mongolia or Italy went in, they would most likely also win :laugh:

Face it Coth, Moscow was always the lagging party - every source said that and not even Putin's last minute 'I can speak English' desperate attempt didn't work.


----------



## legolas

tiger said:


> it was damn surprising.i always have impression that France gets very well along with Spain regarding foreign policy,but Spain.......... :sleepy:


No way!!! French people are very prepotent!!! We are closer to british people than french people.


----------



## Jonesy55

coth said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Paris 		21 	25 	33 	50
> NYC 		19 	16 	X 	X
> Moscow 		15 	X 	X 	X
> London 		22 	27 	39 	54
> Madrid 		20 	32 	31 	X


Interesting, so London was the favourite city of more electors than anyone else.In fact it was leading in every round except no. 2


----------



## coth

My declaration on London 2012.

London should understand that Olympic games is an event of international importance. It is not just games for first world. Then, UK should cancel visa system and welcome all funs. The transportation system should have signes on, at least, all biggest languages: Chinese, Spanish, Russian, French, German etc. The prices should be compatible with BRIC, second and thrid world countries. That everyone from the world will have possibility to visit it, not being bankrupt.


----------



## Javier BF

Jonesy55 said:


> How does this have anything to do with the London team? Did they accept his bribe? Do you have any evidence that any of the 54 who voted for London had been paid to do so? If not, keep your malicious gossip to yourself.


The IOC member who was caught trying to sell his vote was banned, AFAIK. And I repeat I talked about _attempting_ to win votes by promising economic rewards. It is not "my" malicious gossip: the scandal is well known, and the IOC themselves warned London for that move. The fact that London has finally got the Games will not wash away the dirt that has surrounded its bidding process. You finally got the Games--OK, it was an expectable result given today's influence of the English-speaking world at a global scale, and yours is a very good project even if it is still largely on paper, so expectably we'll have a nice 2012 Games. Also, I'm glad East London will be revived thanks to it. But you just can't claim you got them from an immaculate bidding process as everyone would have liked. And you can't deny the fact that after 2012, London alone will have hosted 10% of all Olympic Games and become the only thrice-Olympic city in the world, while many other world-class cities have never had a single opportunity so far.


----------



## pricemazda

We won fair and square, no one likes a sore a loser.


----------



## eddyk

London saved the olympics twice....the other 2 times we had them we wasnt awarded them.

Madrid was just bidding for the sake of bidding.


And London the only city to have it 3 times....Great....but I guess if Paris has won it would of been ok!?


----------



## Javier BF

lyonsdown said:


> My god why don't you get over it you lost because Spain only recently had the olympics and their bid wasn't as good as London's end of story.


Sure, that's why last year the IOC rated Madrid's project at 8.3 and London's at 7.5. If you won, that was because of politics, certainly not because yours was the best project.


----------



## eddyk

Because the UK is so popular around the world. :|


----------



## Javier BF

eddyk said:


> Madrid was just bidding for the sake of bidding.


Yeah, sure. :sleepy:


----------



## Madman

C'mon Javier London2012 had no involvement with buying votes. Its the BBC journalists who decided to get a story and revealed some of the corruption that still existed in the IOC.


----------



## pricemazda

What amazes me is the IOC have had 3 chances to give the games to Paris and each time they said NON!


----------



## Aquarius

Congratulations londoners...I am sure that they will be an excellent Olympic games, like in Barcelona `92


----------



## james2390

1. NYC
2. London
3. Madrid
4. Paris
5. Moscow


----------



## Jonesy55

Javier BF said:


> And you can't deny the fact that after 2012, London alone will have hosted 10% of all Olympic Games and become the only thrice-Olympic city in the world, while many other world-class cities have never had a single opportunity so far.


In 1908 there were only about 4 athletes and in 1948 London only staged the games at short notice because nobody else would do it. London saved the games and so deserves the chance to hold a proper games for which they have time to prepare properly.


----------



## uno

.:CONGRATULATIONS LONDON:.


----------



## nick_taylor

Bombay Boy said:


> extremely arrogant attitude to have as a host. you should be accomodating, not expecting the same from your guests. hope the organising committee thinks differently, i am sure they will
> 
> multilingual signs will be extremely helpful, as will translators at train/bus stations. its a good chance for britain to act as good hosts, they shouldnt squander it. the best remembered games are the ones where the hosts went out of their way to welcome visitors, not ones where only the interests of the citizens of the host country were taken into account


I assume your either an Indian or a foreigner living in Bombay. If so you can manage to read my writing and should have no troubles understanding signs in London rail stations. It will be individuals like yourself that would most likely be able to go to the Olympics. Thus its not arrogant to assume, when most likely the people who will be visiting will understand english already or have translators on stand by. Its like when you go to Shanghai Pudong International Airport in Shanghai, there are large volumes of foreigners passing through and the sign are in Chinese and English. Not Chinese and Russian or Chinese and French:











Theres a difference to being welcoming and going overboard towards translations. English just so happens to be the 'global language', hence its a common meeting ground and a lack of requirement for translations other than at airport entrances. Saying that though, such options are available and you can for instance get London Rail Maps in Arabic, Bengali, Chinese, Greek, Gujurati, French, Hindu, Punjabi, Urdu, Turkish, Vietnamese and Spanish. I just don't see a massive requirement to start re-translating everything when London already has the largest number of 10,000+ and 5,000+ foreign born communities of any city on the planet - they manage and accomodations are made for them in areas, but I don't see the sensibility to go on a city/country-wide translation campaign....when those that will be coming will already be speaking English most likely.


----------



## JDRS

We WON. I'm very happy. My condolonses to the cities that lost but at the end of the day our bid was IMO the best with the most ambition. It's a shame some people can't accept that London won fair and square.


----------



## EdZed

Im so happy London won I always knew they had the best bid. Go London!


----------



## coth

nick-taylor said:


> English is practically the world-language (even though it doesn't have as many speakers as Chinese), so I so no need to put english signs up. Moscow though would have had to overhaul its system.


May be, I know english at bases, but most of people in Russia don't know and don't want to learn it. You can't force them, since you don't want to learn Russian. Since you wanted english signes in Moscow, then make us Russian signes in London.



nick-taylor said:


> Prices will be charged in relation to construction, operation and demand - not to the financial situation of those wishing to turn up. Also if prices were lowered to those of less well-off countries, how exactly would a peasant farmer in Ghana afford the flight to London which will undoubtedly be far more than the actual olympic tickets. I somehow doubt you thought that all through before typing....once again.


So it is Olympic games for first world only? Lodnon is considering to be most expensive city in Europe. People from third world, and from second as well, have not money that needs for tickets, hotel, flights, another transport (not all sport arenas located in London, some located far away in hundreds kilometers), food etc...
Can you also guarantee me that UK will not refuse for visa me to visit Olympic games, which is regulary happenings with many people?


----------



## coth

Javier BF said:


> What a waste of time and money. It's clear no European city will get the 2016 Games, and dubious there'll be a chance even in 2020. Most probably they will go to some South American (Rio de Janeiro?) or African (Cape Town?) city, because it's their turn after North America (1996), Oceania (2000), Europe (2004), Asia (2008) and again Europe (2012), and because those continents have _never_ hosted the Games so far (Rogge has already expressed his desire to bring the Olympics to Africa for the first time as soon as possible). Or maybe they'll go to Dubai (the Middle East has never hosted the Games so far, either), which I'm sure will submit an impressive project for 2016.


it is not really correct. olympic games in eastern europe was only once and that was winter. political games in moscow not in count.


----------



## JimB

Javier BF said:


> Sure, that's why last year the IOC rated Madrid's project at 8.3 and London's at 7.5. If you won, that was because of politics, certainly not because yours was the best project.


That was last year. Before London really got its act together on major issues such as transport.

Over the past six months, it has generally been accepted throughout the Olympic movement that London now has a superb technical bid - every bit as good as Madrid's, if not better.

Frankly, your bitterness is becoming increasingly pathetic. Yes, London will be hosting its third Games but, as countless people have told you (though it seems yet to have penetrated), on both previous occasions, London came to the rescue of the Olympics in times of crisis. This is the first time that we have properly bid for and been awarded the Games. And you have also conveniently ignored the repeated reminders that Spain held the Olympics only thirteen years ago. It's rather arrogant for you to be so sore that your country haven't got the Games again so soon after the last time.

Lastly, please stop the attempted mud slinging. London made a mistake when they offered incentives. They believed that what they were doing was within the rules (to be fair, the rules were somewhat ambiguous) but the IOC told them in no uncertain terms that what they were proposing was not allowed. So London withdrew their offer. It was all in the public. All above board. And the offer was withdrawn. It was a mistake and it was quickly corrected. So why the **** do you persist with this pathetic, libellous bleating about London bribing IOC officials?

Christ on a bike. Talk about a sore loser.

And there I was, expressing sympathy for Madrid. Don't know why I bothered.


----------



## Peyre

Bombay Boy said:


> extremely arrogant attitude to have as a host. you should be accomodating, not expecting the same from your guests. hope the organising committee thinks differently, i am sure they will
> 
> multilingual signs will be extremely helpful, as will translators at train/bus stations. its a good chance for britain to act as good hosts, they shouldnt squander it. the best remembered games are the ones where the hosts went out of their way to welcome visitors, not ones where only the interests of the citizens of the host country were taken into account


we do mate. Multilingual signs, maps and all sorts are avaliable at tube, bus stations, post office, TI offices. And Londoners ARE freindly, they will help people get around.


----------



## Peyre

Javier BF said:


> I talked about _attempting_ to bribe. Unlike the other bids, London's has been surrounded by scandals in this respect. First, an IOC member was discovered last year trying to sell his vote to London. Then, in an unexpected last-minute move, London announced they would be providing NOCs with $50,000 credits--a concealed attempt at winning votes from IOC members by rewarding their organizations with economical benefits should London be elected--, a dirty trick which got London seriously warned by the IOC.












couldn't resist.


----------



## Mo Rush

I STILL CANT BELIEVE WE WON IT THIS IS BLOODY SURREAL...


----------



## hngcm

Evil Bert said:


> in terms of rounds of Voting London led Paris in every round
> 
> Before Madrid was knocked out we were 7 votes ahead
> 
> when madrid was knocked out we only won by 4 votes!!
> 
> i can not see an alliance between Madrid and London when Londons lead fell when Madrid was knocked out!
> 
> London won it fair and square on its own merits!! There should be no bitterness!


NYC was the deciding factor.

12 of its votes went to London.

While 8 of them went to Paris.

And London won by 4.


----------



## JRQ

I'm glad London got the Olympics, but if you truly think about it, it seems very unfair. London Hosted it in 1948, and then once earlier, while Paris hasn't. I would be very pissed off if I lived in France right now, lol.


----------



## Capzilla

London hosted it twice, but so did Paris. The difference is that London never won a bid. It only hosted the Games in 1908 because of the Vesuvius outbreak posing a problem for the Rome bid and in 1948 because of the devastation of WW2. Both events had a minimal amount of preparation. This will be the first time London actually properly hosts the Games.


----------



## kota16

Mo Rush said:


> I STILL CANT BELIEVE WE WON IT THIS IS BLOODY SURREAL...


 And in 2016 the winner is Cape Town.


----------



## legolas

Well. First I have to say It's congrats to London. It deserves it.
Madrid, I think, had better bid than London's one. Only the olympic city was better in the british bid. And most part of the London bid is visionary, so, the risk exists. But to take and celebrate the OG is not necesary to have the best bid (ot that appears). There are also another short of things as political issues, country relationship... And Spain, right now, has a bother situation. Zapatero rejected Bush-Blair and we became the French-German axe friend... A big mistake!!! This one is the loser horse!!! well... polityc in other moment.
Also I have to answer somebody of this forum. Not only Paris and London have glamour in Europe. I invite everybody to come here.You'll be surprised, I'm sure!!
By the way, I know London and I think it's a wonderfull city (but not as well as Madrid is, hehe)


----------



## pricemazda

what I have noticed is that Spanish forumers have been magnanimous in defeat and very gracious.


----------



## Flagg1982

kabam, kabam, kabam, kabam, kabam, kabam



Enjoy the games London.
LMAO



Paris2012 would have been much safer.

And your food still sucks.


----------



## birminghamculture

Flagg1982 said:


> kabam, kabam, kabam, kabam, kabam, kabam
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the games London.
> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> Paris2012 would have been much safer.
> 
> And your food still sucks.


Pricks like you who get bum busted by thier dad every night deserve a fucking slap around thier face for even existing. You really are a low-life which has just got himself banned for being a complete moron. Teerah


----------



## Flagg1982

birminghamculture said:


> a low-life which has just got himself banned for being a complete moron. Teerah



no, moron.
Still here.

Britain desreved it for slaughtering all those Iraqui children.


----------



## birminghamculture

Flagg1982 said:


> no, moron.
> Still here.
> 
> Britain desreved it for slaughtering all those Iraqui children.


Like I said before, Which children were they?

I suppose we still deserve it after sacrificing millions of brave british lives to save your weak pathetic country during the wars aswell? dimwit


----------



## eddyk

If you think you are going to be here in 30min you have another thing coming.

Hand up who has PMd a mod...I have a few.

Dozens are dead...and you say we deserved it.

Just because Paris LOST to London.


----------



## CharlieP

pricemazda said:


> France is taking this pretty hard.


----------



## Capzilla

eddyk said:


> Dozens are dead...and you say we deserved it.
> 
> Just because Paris LOST to London.


A coordinated attack like this takes time to plan. This is not related to 2012, it's far more likely to be related to G8.


----------



## coth

Capzilla said:


> A coordinated attack like this takes time to plan. This is not related to 2012, it's far more likely to be related to G8.


Don't you think it could be prepared for all cities or at least London and Paris?


----------



## Capzilla

^ Of course I can't dismiss that possibility, but it strikes me as highly unlikely. It would require up to five times the manpower, resources, chances of getting caught.


----------



## coth

nick-taylor said:


> So every sign in the UK should have some 10 languages translating what exactly exit is and what the destination is...jesus christ your barmy. Russian is quite simply an insignificant language that is not a global requirement unlike English is. That might have sounded harsh, but if that hits the spot to prove the point then I'll stand by it.


Repeat: if you puts this questions for others you should make it equal.






nick-taylor said:


> Oh dear lord - the Soviets existed around the Cold War era :|


Soviet era begun in 1921, much early than started Cold War.



nick-taylor said:


> That will be unfortunate but to date no Olympics has had to subsidise to let those less well off to visit. How on eath you would decide who should go is even more bizarre! Then again I don't know why your demanding such idiotic terms when no other cities proposed to do the same. That has got to be one of the greatest points ever Coth - its expensive for the rich and cheap for the poor. I suppose its better to be poor and without basic human amenities in Moscow your going to tell me now :laugh:


you are so s%^&!d sometimes...hno:

so we have - ride on London underground costs up to $10, in Moscow metro - up to 45 cents. it is just one example yes moscow is second expensive, but because of high prices for luxary things. 






nick-taylor said:


> $525 and living in Moscow? I assume your one of those poor people who live well really well off :laugh:
> 
> You'll be glad to know that I'm a university student and I make around $500 in around 3 days and I also assume your talking your annual salary. Then again at the end of this I don't see why I should have to give you money to come to London to watch the Olympics...why you, infact how do you say who can and can't go. Quite simply your idea is flawed and had Moscow actually won the bidding process it would not have been doing the same in terms of funding for poor Africans to go to the games in Moscow en-masse..


lol just $3000 in month in London hno: you are one of those extreme poor people that lives in London...
from my monthly $525 i spent on life just about $150. it is maximum possible and without any limitations.

that thing is very important. paris, moscow and madrid are much cheaper. and moscow is much cheaper and easly to reach. our visa is much cheaper and easly to get.



nick-taylor said:


> The funny thing is - you worked at the GKS and when I go to their website guess what....I can either read it in Russian or *English* :laugh:


Lol, in english there is only history of FSGS and some very oudated stats. English version is about 0,5% of Russian :laugh:


----------



## Guest

coth, considering you're a moderator I'm shocked at how much trolling you seem to do.


----------



## nick_taylor

coth said:


> Repeat: if you puts this questions for others you should make it equal.


Yet Russian is an insignificant regional language compared to English.




coth said:


> you are so s%^&!d sometimes...hno:


The truth can hurt.




coth said:


> so we have - ride on London underground costs up to $10, in Moscow metro - up to 45 cents. it is just one example yes moscow is second expensive, but because of high prices for luxary things.


I still don't see why London should subsidise the likes of yourself to come to the Olympics. Using your logic, London is expensive because of luxury goods :crazy:




coth said:


> lol just $3000 in month in London hno: you are one of those extreme poor people that lives in London...
> from my monthly $525 i spent on life just about $150. it is maximum possible and without any limitations.
> 
> that thing is very important. paris, moscow and madrid are much cheaper. and moscow is much cheaper and easly to reach. our visa is much cheaper and easly to get.


Actually considering I'm a student and only work during the holidays its a wee tad different to yourself who is in a less economically developed country who earns less and is more constricted in global terms.

Moscow is not cheap - its the 2nd most expensive city in Europe for christ sakes.




coth said:


> Lol, in english there is only history of FSGS and some very oudated stats. English version is about 0,5% of Russian :laugh:


Funny though how the GKS has to put up English pages and the ONS doesn't have to put pages up in Russian. Just admit it Coth, your a sad loser and the matter is Moscow lost out even before the voting process took place. I'm amazed it beat Istanbul.


----------



## eddyk

I remeber a discussion we had with Coth in the old Olympic 2012 thread...and he said London shouldnt get it because it has no experience with terrorist attacks.


----------



## linostar1982

What is Torrington???? I think its better to host the games only big cities...


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

Either Toronto or Cape Town. South Africa likely organizing the FIFA World Cup will be a test.

The Olympics in Europe 2016 is very unlikely.


----------



## rantanamo

Same continent back to back?


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

linostar1982 said:


> No way Cape town for the next 20 years...Who will vote for them at the same time that they have huge problems to solve and the poverty is too big there. Cairo would be better for Africa.. And the winner of 2016 is.... D U B A I ! And at 2020 back to Athens!





Poverty does not matter which city will host the games. As a matter of fact if Cape Town proves that the Olympic facilities and venues will make change in Cape Town poverty stricken areas and proves that it will deal with infrastructure, Cape Town would easily get the games. The Olympic movement would like to leave a lasting legacy in each city. And if the legacy for Cape Town is to change the lives of some of the poor by providing jobs even after the Games and converting the Olympic village into housing projects for the poor it would be a great deal and increases its chances to win.

People should not be ignorant when it comes to poverty. If you have been there you will note that Cape Town is not all poverty as some would like to portrait it. Poverty and or slums (ghetto) exist in every big city even in Paris, London and NYC!


One of the biggest reasons why London got the games over Paris (the favourite) is because London wants to develop the venues in a very rundown part of the city which sure it will change. In Paris most of the veneus are already there and ready! By the way London won from Paris 54 votes to 50.


----------



## Mo Rush

UAE_CONDOR said:


> 2016 OLYMPICS' New York
> 
> Busan, South Korea
> Chile
> Delhi, India
> Dubai, United Arab Emirates
> Hamburg, Germany
> Japan (Sapporo or Fukuoka)
> Kenya
> Naples, Milan or Rome, Italy
> Minneapolis-St. Paul, USA
> Moscow, Russia
> Portugal
> Rotterdam, Netherlands
> St. Petersburg, Russia
> San Diego USA
> Tijuana Mexico
> Tel Aviv, Israel
> Thailand.
> 
> 2016 OLYMPICS' DUBAI
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OLYMPICS IN Cape Town :weird: WEKY.....WEKY



UHM mr WEKKY WEKKY those are simply potential bid cities it doesnt mean that they will bid half of them might not even bid at all, bids will only start to be accepted by the IOC in 2007, those potential bid cities are from gamesbids.com, this does not mean cape town will not bid, those cities have simply mentioned an interest in bidding perhaps for 2016, so maybe maybe mr wekky wekky you need to get your facts facts straight straight before you sound even more wekky wekky, i repeated it just so that maybe you would understand understand..... i suggest u read read some more more, good luck to dubai

Potential 2016 Bid Cities (in planning stages):

Chile (Announced Chile's NOC President on October 15, 2002)
Busan, South Korea (Busan's Mayor announced on October 2, 2002)
Delhi, India (IOA announced December 27, 2003)
Dubai, United Arab Emirates (According to March 1, 2004 Report)
Hamburg, Germany (According to February 17, 2004 Mayor's Announcement)
Japan (Sapporo or Fukuoka) (JOC announces May 19, 2005)
Kenya (GamesBids.com Reports January 12, 2005)
Milan or Rome, Italy (GamesBids.com Reports Feb. 18, 2005)
Moscow, Russia (Announced it will try again after 2012 loss)
Portugal (GamesBids.com Reports January 7, 2004)
Rotterdam, Netherlands (Under investigation)
St. Petersburg, Russia (According to Vice Governor, December 29, 2003)
St. Paul/Minneapolis, USA (According to August 7, 2003 Report)
San Diego USA, Tijuana Mexico (Binational bid study underway according to Jan. 24, 2005 report.)
Tel Aviv, Israel (conducting feasibility study, admits challenges.)
Thailand (According to September 15, 2004 Report)


----------



## Qatar4Ever

> Dubai are muslims, and muslims are barely interested in Olympics. Toronto should get it, the most multicultural city in the world


Totally agree with this guy. I mean he pretty much summed it up on why Dubai shouldn't get it ! Duh ! They are muslims !  God I love stupied comments.



> WTF WHERE DA HELL IS NEW YORK U IDIOTS


Maybe its ppl in NY who have the same attitude as yours is whats keeping the olympics away.

I honestly think Dubai should get it by 2016-2020. No real logic ! I just feel they are building pretty nice stadiums, and it would be nice to make use of them for the olympics. 

South Africa is getting the world cup, you cant get the world cup and olympics on the same decade. Its like an unwritten rule.

It would also be nice to have a South American get it !!


----------



## Qatar4Ever

Oh yeah, someone had mentioned Dallas 2016. I think Dallas can easily pull the olympics. Ive lived there for a while, and its a beatiful city that has the proper infrastructure for such a huge events. I also think the ppl would be very welcoming to have the olympics hosted. I vote for Dallas after Dubai.


----------



## TOWERCITY2005

D U B A I 2 0 1 6


----------



## Drunkill

Wagga Wagga for 2016! Great Public transport, huge playing arenas, great place for a great olyimpics...

Google it if youve never heard of it. Wagga Wagga '16


----------



## cncity

i think New delhi would be a very strong contender for 2016..


----------



## Mo Rush

Stratosphere 2020 said:


> Poverty does not matter which city will host the games. As a matter of fact if Cape Town proves that the Olympic facilities and venues will make change in Cape Town poverty stricken areas and proves that it will deal with infrastructure, Cape Town would easily get the games. The Olympic movement would like to leave a lasting legacy in each city. And if the legacy for Cape Town is to change the lives of some of the poor by providing jobs even after the Games and converting the Olympic village into housing projects for the poor it would be a great deal and increases its chances to win.
> 
> People should not be ignorant when it comes to poverty. If you have been there you will note that Cape Town is not all poverty as some would like to portrait it. Poverty and or slums (ghetto) exist in every big city even in Paris, London and NYC!
> 
> 
> One of the biggest reasons why London got the games over Paris (the favourite) is because London wants to develop the venues in a very rundown part of the city which sure it will change. In Paris most of the veneus are already there and ready! By the way London won from Paris 54 votes to 50.



well said, the impact the olympic games can have on cape town and its poorer parts is massive, as for the olympic village, if the current housing projects are fairly succesful, that would be best as the olympic village would probaly be in the olympic park and be sold at fairly medium prices which are not affordable to the poor, what i do suggest is making sure the current housing project is a success, so that the olympic and media villages which will be of a high quality can be sold at good profits.

some images of cape town's venues:

CAPE TOWN INTERNATIONAL CONVENTION CENTRE (weighlifting and wrestling):













































HARTLEYVALE HOCKEY CENTRE:


















NEWLANDS STADIUM (ARCHERY): 25,000



















ATHLONE STADIUM (40,000) FOOTBALL










NEWLANDS RUGBY STADIUM (50,000) FOOTBALL



















BEACH VOLLEYBALL CAMPS BAY 





























MODERN PENTATHLON CENTRE STELLENBOSCH



















Venues in under developed areas already exist due to the cape town 2004 bud and are in use by those communities

these include

belhar sports centre
mew way community centre 10,000
phillipi east sports centre

these will be upgraded further and be used in a cape town bid

further legacies include using pavllions which will be dismantled and rebuilt after the games in those areas that need indoor facilities, within the western cape...


----------



## Mo Rush

cncity said:


> i think New delhi would be a very strong contender for 2016..


but do you think they can actually win? i think they could do well, but there lets say lack of success for being such a HUGE nation wont be impressive, they are stuggling to get there commonwealth plans together so im not sure if they wil be hosting the 2010 CWG and 2016 OG, remember that mexico hosted the 1968 SWC and 1970 olympic games, but it all depends on the situation.


----------



## uno

Where are Bangkok ?


----------



## TalB

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/local/story/326663p-279292c.html
*City still carries torch, but for the 2016 Games*

A solid majority of New Yorkers think the city should go back to the starting line and bid for the 2016 Olympics - even though they're not sad to see the 2012 Games go elsewhere, a new Daily News poll shows.

Taken after New York lost the 2012 Games to London last week, the poll found that 58% of New Yorkers think the city should now chase the 2016 Games.

A roughly equal 56% think the city's 2012 bid, which spurred the rezoning of Manhattan's far West Side and ultimately wrought plans for a new Shea Stadium, has already resulted in long-term benefits to the city.

But New Yorkers, perhaps weary of all the haggling over the 2012 bid, also seem relieved it's over: 47% say it's good that the city lost the Games, compared with 34% who say it's bad.

Pollsters surmised that the diverging views have more to do with acrimony over the city's most recent bid than New Yorkers' views of the Olympics in general.

"There was never a plan that everyone seemed to get behind last time," said pollster Julie Weprin of Blum & Weprin Associates, referring to Mayor Bloomberg's unpopular plans for a stadium on Manhattan's far West Side, and his last-minute shift to a cheaper, more popular alternative near Shea Stadium.

"Perhaps people think there was a healthy debate, and now the city can go forward with a more coordinated plan," added Weprin. "Because New Yorkers seem to want the Olympics."

The poll offered mostly good news for Bloomberg, whose approval rating is close to its highest level ever at 61% among registered voters.

The random telephone poll of 800 New Yorkers was taken last Wednesday and Thursday and has a margin of error of 3.5 percentage points. Of the respondents, 629 were registered voters.

Although the mayor devoted enormous sums of time and political capital toward pushing his West Side stadium plan, only 38% of those polled said they thought the stadium's demise was a major factor in the city's loss.

At the same time, respondents seem divided over the mayor's handling of the Olympic bid, with 48% giving him a thumbs-up, 39% thumbs down, and 13% were not sure.

Those polled also had strong feelings about using taxpayer dollars to fund future stadiums, with 71% opposed to such expenditures.

As for the 2016 Games, the mayor has so far refused to say whether the city will pursue the event - an effort, some believe, to give the issue a rest until after the fall election.

David Saltonstall

Originally published on July 10, 2005


----------



## rantanamo

If New York bids again, the USOC needs to be a little more rational in which city they pick this time. There were better bids for 2012, but they went with New York anyway.


----------



## Javi

Toronto or Cape Town.


----------



## ZXAVIER

Not possible for Singapore to bid for it. too small to host gargantuan capacity of people pouring to singapore to watch olympic

:runaway: 



Haaglanden said:


> Eindhoven 2016
> or
> Brabant 2016 (Tilburg - S'-Hertogenbosch - Eindhoven)
> or
> Jakarta 2016
> or
> Singapore 2016


----------



## hngcm

Mo Rush said:


> NEWLANDS RUGBY STADIUM (50,000) FOOTBALL


The hell they're playing soccer in a rugby stadium.


----------



## Ten

Umm...I thought Bangkok would bid for this Olympics?!?


----------



## Ten

Bangkok :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Mo Rush

hngcm the stadium is used as both a rugby and football stadium, used by ajax cape town for football and western province as a rugby stadium, would u rather have those "football stadiums" with athletics tracks, no offense to athens but 4 of their 6 stadiums had athletics tracks. cape town would only use two with athletics tracks at most possibly even one.


----------



## Jonesy55

hngcm said:


> The hell they're playing soccer in a rugby stadium.


It's pretty easy to have a dual-use Soccer and Rugby stadium, lots of places do both; Stade de France, Paris; Millenium Stadium, Cardiff; Stadium Australia, Sydney; Old Trafford, Manchester etc


----------



## Jaimzz..(NL)

Amsterdam :cheers:


----------



## Mo Rush

Jonesy55 said:


> It's pretty easy to have a dual-use Soccer and Rugby stadium, lots of places do both; Stade de France, Paris; Millenium Stadium, Cardiff; Stadium Australia, Sydney; Old Trafford, Manchester etc


Just for interests sake Cape Town would use the following venues in an olympic football competition:

FINALS at the Olympic Stadium (new) about 80,000 probably

*Newlands Stadium 50,000*










*Athlone Stadium -*

this stadium is cape towns 2010 main venue and would be upgraded by 2008 to about 40-60,000

























*
Greenpoint Stadium *

has an athletics track and currently seat 18,000 but would need major upgrades, might just be used as an athleics training venue


















outside cape town
*
port elizabeth stadium 50,000*










*kings park stadium 60,000*










*soccer city 94,700*


----------



## Mo Rush

Future use of Athens Olympic venues up for tender

The Greek Government-owned Hellenic Olympic Properties has invited bidders to submit offers for the use of three of its Olympic Games venues. 


Just under a year after the last Olympics took place, tenders have been submitted for use of the canoe and kayak venue in Hellinikon, the Goudi badminton hall and the main part of the International Broadcasting Centre in Maroussi, through an advertisement placed in the International Herald Tribune.

Bidders can use the facilities for sports and cultural events or for food and beverage services, according to the advertisement.

Since the event last August, hardly any of the 36 purpose-built stadiums, which cost more than E3bn, have been used. Wrangling between ministries and local authorities over ownership has hindered any decisions made on future use of the facilities.

Annual maintenance costs for the venues are reportedly estimated at around E90m.

The tenders are to run until 12 September.

8 july 2005


----------



## hngcm

Mo Rush said:


> hngcm the stadium is used as both a rugby and football stadium, used by ajax cape town for football and western province as a rugby stadium, would u rather have those "football stadiums" with athletics tracks, no offense to athens but 4 of their 6 stadiums had athletics tracks. cape town would only use two with athletics tracks at most possibly even one.



I know, i'm just joking.


----------



## Madman

The French mayor should really let go...

London’s Bid Breached Rules Said Paris Mayor – Blair Spokesman Calls It “Fair”
Posted 12:19 pm ET (GamesBids.com)

Paris Mayor Bertrand Delanoe said Monday that London’s winning bid for the 2012 Games breached the rules. Delanoe, president of the Paris 2012 bid, said London had not respected the rules of the International Olympic Committee (IOC) stating that meetings between bid officials and IOC members should be only informal.

He told reporters, “the IOC knows that (Prime Minister) Tony Blair had written to IOC members to offer to meet them”. Delanoe said Blair had then met IOC members in his hotel suite in Singapore before Wednesday’s vote. “Everybody was aware of it and could see it. That’s against the rules. I saw people coming out of Blair’s suite”.

Delanoe also suggested Monday that London had also breached the IOC rules by making comments on a rival bid, reports Reuters.

“It is stated that a bid should not make comments on another one. Out of the five bidding cities, which one did not respect that?”

According to Reuters he was apparently referring to comments before the vote by a member of London’s team who said the Stade de France in Paris was not built specifically for athletes.

Delanoe said he didn’t want to make a big fuss but “there’s no reason why I should remain silent”.

Delanoe denied having accused London of bribery. “All I said was that if Paris had used bribery to win the vote, we would have been reproached for it”.

Speaking at his first Paris council meeting Monday since the vote in Singapore Delanoe said, “I don’t say they flirted (with the yellow line), they crossed right over. Victory was decided on something other than Olympism”.

Meanwhile a spokesman for British Prime Minister Tony Blair said Monday that London’s winning bid was “fair”.

“We have no comment other than to point to what Mr. Rogge said, that it was a fair bid”.


----------



## willo

what city of portugal will be bidding¿?¿??¿ or it's the whole country?¿?¿


----------



## Kaneda

Dubai! The Olympics to the middeleast !

And, Copenhagen 2024 !


----------



## Urban Dave

Madrid will be on the bid again!


----------



## Perth4life14

New York


----------



## brummad

he needs to get his head out of his arse....i have just watched all four losing presentations and my god london had nothing to fear. some of them were terrible. as for 'we want the games' song in the french bid...truly cringeworthy


----------



## Jonesy55

JRQ said:


> I'm glad London got the Olympics, but if you truly think about it, it seems very unfair. London Hosted it in 1948, and then once earlier, while Paris hasn't. I would be very pissed off if I lived in France right now, lol.


Paris hosted the games in 1900 and then in 1924 too.


----------



## Jonesy55

Capzilla said:


> July 6th 2005 12:38
> London Wins the 2012 Olympics
> Around the Rings (subscription), GA - 6 minutes ago
> (ATR) London is elected as the host of the 2012 Olympics, edging Paris in four rounds of voting at the IOC Session in Singapore. ...


Has anyone worked out how aroundtherings.com knew about the result 5 minutes before it was announced? I don't think they would have guessed and put it on their website if they weren't sure.


----------



## lyonsdown

It was decided about half an hour before that they just kept the result secret until the official announcement time of 12.46


----------



## Jonesy55

lyonsdown said:


> It was decided about half an hour before that they just kept the result secret until the official announcement time of 12.46


Except they didn't keep it secret, aroundtherings was already proclaiming the winner to be london on their website at 12:40. I was reading this thread when someone posted the link.

Somebody at the IOC must have leaked the result to them.


----------



## lyonsdown

Somebody probably got a text from someone in the room who already knew the result.


----------



## Mo Rush

Jonesy55 said:


> Has anyone worked out how aroundtherings.com knew about the result 5 minutes before it was announced? I don't think they would have guessed and put it on their website if they weren't sure.


hehehe, some things are just left unsaid.


----------



## MainDiish

Actually, I heard that they gonna pick Istanbul,or Rio De janiero in Brazil as a host city. They said that they gonna mostly pick in South American cities. The favourite is Rio De Janeiro, Brazil. but i dunoo... that is just wat i read in the Newspaper. Would anyone tell me is this true?


----------



## ManchesterISwonderful

Bradford.


----------



## Gini

TIJUANA and San Diego 
Guadalajara
Monterrey
are the best citys for the OLYMPICS 2016


----------



## Sergey

I wish moscow or st petersburg to win


----------



## TalB

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/local/story/327560p-279984c.html
*Oly push not in Dan's plan*

Don't expect Deputy Mayor Dan Doctoroff, head of New York's failed 2012 Olympic bid, to be carrying the torch for the 2016 Summer Games.

"I've dedicated a long time to this and, at this time, it's very difficult to foresee any more," Doctoroff, who spent the past 11 years pursuing the 2012 Games for New York, told the Daily News yesterday. "2012 was the right time. You had all the right forces coming together. It's going to be very difficult to put it back together again. We had everything in place. This wasn't our time."

Doctoroff said there's no timetable for an official decision on whether the city will pursue the 2016 Games, but he said yesterday that a bid is very unlikely.

Last week, London upset Paris and was awarded the 2012 Games to London. Paris officials also have said a 2016 bid is unlikely.

Michael Saul

Originally published on July 13, 2005


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

xXPimpinPunjabiXx said:


> WTF WHERE DA HELL IS NEW YORK U IDIOTS



NYC officials recently announced that they will not seek 2016, neither will Paris. LA will be the American Rep, with SF a close second.


----------



## Jose Luis

Well its hilarious how you ppl think the city of your choise is gonna win the bid for the Olympic games, i gotta say i've seen many stupid comments here.
IMO there are only a few cities able to win it:
Madrid
Paris
Milan
Sapporo
But still many years to come and see what happens.
Just don't say that a city like Lima Peru has ANY chance to win at all. Think!


----------



## crazyjoeda

Dubai is rich and could host the games, this is the IOC's chance to host the Olympics in a new part of the world. If they bid I don't think the IOC would miss their chance to host the Games in the Middle East.


----------



## Mo Rush

crazyjoeda said:


> Dubai is rich and could host the games, this is the IOC's chance to host the Olympics in a new part of the world. If they bid I don't think the IOC would miss their chance to host the Games in the Middle East.


and the IOC awards the games too....dubai.....cause they are rich..and send 5 athletes to the games...welldone dubai....or maybe india...........billion people 1 bronze medal....good luck though, i hope dubai does well..


----------



## Heragibou

PARIS 2016 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! en force !!!!!!!


----------



## Madman

Whatever Rogge says i dont think European cities (well western ones anyway) have a chance for 2016.

My favs are

Cape Town
Toronto
Kuala Lumpur
St Petersburg/Moscow - undecided which one
San Francisco/NYC - ""


----------



## Sergey

*(part 2) ;;VOTE FOR 2016 OLYMPICS;;*

Other cities for 2016 olymEncyclopedia: 2016 Summer Olympics



Baltimore, Maryland with Washington DC USA 

Madrid, Spain 

New York City USA 

Thailand


----------



## Jordy_bcn

Madrid 2M16!!


----------



## cphdude

New york city...give them a few more years to get their act together and i think they could do great...


----------



## TalB

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> NYC officials recently announced that they will not seek 2016, neither will Paris. LA will be the American Rep, with SF a close second.


The article I posted yesterday says that NYC isn't sure yet if it will try to get the 2016 Olympics, though it's too early to tell right now.


----------



## Gini

GUADALAJARA 2016
MONTERREY 2016
TIJUANA and San Diego 2016
are the best CITYS for the OLYMPIC GAMES 2016


----------



## JDRS

I'd like to see New Delhi, Cape town or somewhere in S.America get it in 2016.


----------



## uno

Bangkok !!


----------



## Tosco

Madrid is the city best prepared to organize olympic games (sports facilities, stadium, etc.)


----------



## UAE_CONDOR

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sts

Ehi,there's also Milan!!


----------



## Mo Rush

BBC's TOP 50 PLACES TO SEE BEFORE YOU DIE (November 2002)

Here are the top ten:

1. The Grand Canyon
2. Great Barrier Reef
3. Disney World, Florida
4. South Island, New Zealand
5. Cape Town
6. Golden Temple
7. Las Vegas
8. Sydney
9. New York
10. Taj Mahal

top ranked cities: cape town,las vegas, sydney, new york full stop


----------



## Mo Rush

BBC's TOP 50 PLACES TO SEE BEFORE YOU DIE (November 2002)

Here are the top ten:

1. The Grand Canyon
2. Great Barrier Reef
3. Disney World, Florida
4. South Island, New Zealand
5. Cape Town
6. Golden Temple
7. Las Vegas
8. Sydney
9. New York
10. Taj Mahal

top ranked cities: cape town,las vegas, sydney, new york full stop


----------



## Paradise

2016 in South America for the very first time... !

Buenos Aires 2016


----------



## EarlyBird

Mo Rush said:


> BBC's TOP 50 PLACES TO SEE BEFORE YOU DIE (November 2002)
> 
> Here are the top ten:
> 
> 1. The Grand Canyon
> 2. Great Barrier Reef
> 3. Disney World, Florida
> 4. South Island, New Zealand
> 5. Cape Town
> 6. Golden Temple
> 7. Las Vegas
> 8. Sydney
> 9. New York
> 10. Taj Mahal
> 
> top ranked cities: cape town,las vegas, sydney, new york full stop


That's top ten outside the UK due to the fact it's a British site. Either way, point taken. My vote would go to Cape Town if I could vote for it for 2016.


----------



## Guest

*lisbon*

Lisbon is the best choice
it can create excellent infastructure
e.g. euro 2004, and expo 98

vai lisboa


----------



## italimex

from: http://www.sandiegometro.com/2003/dec/coverstory2.html


The world’s first binationally hosted Olympics should be staged in Tijuana and San Diego in 2016, says Malin Burnham, expressing his willingness to lead a formative effort.

Burnham, 76, one of San Diego’s most highly regarded business and civic leaders, already has spoken with International Olympics Committee President Jacques Rogge and Baja California Gov. Eugenio Elorduy Walther, who were both “very much interested” in staging the summer games across the controversial international border.

A competitive world-class yachtsman who chaired the 1992 America’s Cup regatta in San Diego, which university researchers estimated added $500 million to the regional economy, Burnham also was a primary force behind the formation of the new San Diego International Airport Authority and in 1986 helped establish the Olympic Training Center in Chula Vista.

With thousands of athletes, hundreds of thousands of spectators and a worldwide television audience in the billions of people, the summer Olympics would present the hosts with enormous challenges never faced before by San Diego or Tijuana. Such a spectacle also would deliver unprecedented economic benefit to the region, easily in the billions of dollars, yielding improved highways, border crossings, sports, meeting and hospitality operations.

Culturally and historically, the benefits of working together on such a project could reduce the mutual suspicion that sometimes taints relations between San Diego and Tijuana, and between the U.S. and Mexico.

“There has never been a binationally hosted Olympics in history,” says Burnham. “If you think about the spirit of the Olympics, what better way of bringing two countries together than hosting an international Olympics in San Diego and Tijuana? That has a lot more extra appeal than any single country would have.”


----------



## italimex

San Diego Considers A 2016 Olympic Bid
Posted 12:22 pm ET (GamesBids.com)

A local San Diego television station, KGTV, reports that a feasibility study is being drafted to examine whether a San Diego bid for the 2016 Summer Olympic Games is possible. The proposed plan is to host the Games jointly with Tijuana.

KGTV reports that Malin Burham of the Binational Organizing Committee says watching the success of the 2002 Winter Olympic Game in Salt Lake City gave him the idea to try to bring the 2016 Games to San Diego, but he wants to make it a binational event with Mexico.

Although he knows a bid would involve a lot of work and cost billions of dollars for venues, infrastructure and improved transportation, Burham said the cost of all that would be paid for by the Olympic organization. “Fortunately local government doesn’t get involved other than endorsement”, he said.

But Gary Bonelli of the San Diego Association of Governments disagrees. While admitting that a San Diego-Tijuana Olympics would be a tremendous opportunity for the city he says everyone would pay the price of hosting the event, reports KGTV.

Bonelli said, “based on our experience hosting several Super Bowls…there are up-front costs that local governments would have to bear”.

According to KGTV the issue will be explored next week at a conference at the University of San Diego.


----------



## malec

vbladex said:


> Lisbon is the best choice
> it can create excellent infastructure
> e.g. euro 2004, and expo 98
> 
> vai lisboa


I doubt it will be held in Lisbon, simply because in 2012 it'll be in London. It will probably be somewhere outside Europe.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi

Give it to the western hemisphere... but not in the southern hemisphere, since they have winter in the Northern Hemisphere's summer.

Lets just give it US, might as well(not becuase I am bias), but neither city in the US work... give it to NYC, out of sympathy?


----------



## samsonyuen

BA and Cape Town seem possible. Sao Paolo? Definitely a North American city (or two) will make the final four or five (NY again? SF? Toronto?).


----------



## italimex

MEXICO - USA ====>>> 2016





















from: http://www.sandiegometro.com/2003/dec/coverstory2.html


The world’s first binationally hosted Olympics should be staged in Tijuana and San Diego in 2016, says Malin Burnham, expressing his willingness to lead a formative effort.

Burnham, 76, one of San Diego’s most highly regarded business and civic leaders, already has spoken with International Olympics Committee President Jacques Rogge and Baja California Gov. Eugenio Elorduy Walther, who were both “very much interested” in staging the summer games across the controversial international border.

A competitive world-class yachtsman who chaired the 1992 America’s Cup regatta in San Diego, which university researchers estimated added $500 million to the regional economy, Burnham also was a primary force behind the formation of the new San Diego International Airport Authority and in 1986 helped establish the Olympic Training Center in Chula Vista.

With thousands of athletes, hundreds of thousands of spectators and a worldwide television audience in the billions of people, the summer Olympics would present the hosts with enormous challenges never faced before by San Diego or Tijuana. Such a spectacle also would deliver unprecedented economic benefit to the region, easily in the billions of dollars, yielding improved highways, border crossings, sports, meeting and hospitality operations.

Culturally and historically, the benefits of working together on such a project could reduce the mutual suspicion that sometimes taints relations between San Diego and Tijuana, and between the U.S. and Mexico.

“There has never been a binationally hosted Olympics in history,” says Burnham. “If you think about the spirit of the Olympics, what better way of bringing two countries together than hosting an international Olympics in San Diego and Tijuana? That has a lot more extra appeal than any single country would have.”


----------



## samsonyuen

A cross-border games would be a headache, especially between US and Mexico. The INS would not allow that.


----------



## Chay

i dont wish 4 the olympics to come to dubai, we dont need it. cape town should get it


----------



## Mo Rush

Chay said:


> i dont wish 4 the olympics to come to dubai, we dont need it. cape town should get it


Well then add to your avatar "SUPPORTER OF THE OLYMPIC GAMES IN CAPE TOWN."


----------



## italimex

TiJuAnA, MexIcO --- SaN DiEgO, UsA



















From: Forumer sdtj


----------



## TalB

JDRS said:


> I'd like to see New Delhi, Cape town or somewhere in S.America get it in 2016.


As long as it's a city that didn't already host the olympics in the past, then I couldn't care less.


----------



## hngcm

I'd rather see San Diego host them on their own.


----------



## Sergey

moscow is the best


----------



## satit28

BKK 2016.................


----------



## Valia

Madrid will be in the round!


----------



## Accura4Matalan

Minneapolis 2016!


----------



## hankook

Busan, South Korea!!!! Of course
It's Great City!


----------



## hankook

2016 Busan South Korea!!!!!
Busan!!!!


----------



## italimex

Tijuana - San Diego of course...


----------



## BinALAin

Dubai 2016 Olympics :banana2: :banana2: Dubai 2016 Olympics :banana2: :banana2: Dubai 2016 Olympics :banana2: :banana2: Dubai 2016 Olympics :banana2: :banana2: Dubai 2016 Olympics :banana2: :banana2: Dubai 2016 Olympics :banana2: :banana2: Dubai 2016 Olympics :banana2: :banana2: Dubai 2016 Olympics :banana2: :banana2:


----------



## BinALAin

Dubai 2016 Olympics :banana2: :banana2: Dubai 2016 Olympics :banana2: :banana2: Dubai 2016 Olympics :banana2: :banana2:


----------



## SkylineTurbo

DUBAI!


----------



## satit28

BKK 2016...........


----------



## satit28

BKK.........
2016...........
Thailand.........
Bangkok......


----------



## gandalfff30

Madrid, of course.


----------



## Zim Flyer

A commonwealth country. Either Toronto or Cape Town.

Failing that then Madrid.


----------



## dANIEL2004

A T H E N S again!


----------



## Mo Rush

2016 wont go to europe and neither to asia thats my opinion.the IOC does not use a rotation system, what message would it be sending returning to europe? madrid and moscow must move on....

2008 ASIA
2012 EUROPE
2016 

athens can have the games again in ten games time or so as long as the aquatic centre roof gets finished (just a joke)...


----------



## malec

There's a gooad chance it'll go to somewhere in America, either north or south


----------



## Falcon83

(ANSA) - Rome, July 19 - Boosted by winning the right to host the 2009 Swimming World Championships last week, Rome is now considering making a bid for the Olympic Games .

"If the whole country wants it, Rome is ready to put itself forward to host the 2016 Olympics," said Mayor Walter Veltroni .

"The question has arisen after we were awarded the Swimming World Championships. The World Championships will be memorable ones, because everything that is done in Rome is memorable." Veltroni stressed, however, that the city authorities will only press ahead if it is clear the bid enjoys widespread support among the public, and in the worlds of Italian sport and politics .

Pundits believe the capital's bid for the 2004 Olympics was hampered by internal divisions within the Italian camp. Veltroni described losing out to Athens in 1997 as an "open wound that's still sore." What's more, the mayor believes London won the 2012 Games because it was firmly supported throughout Britain .

"The bid can only be made if the Italian Olympic Committee (CONI), the government, business people and the whole country supports it," he said. "Last time I had the feeling the decision (to run for the Games) was not shared by everyone. If we're united behind the bid then great, otherwise it's not worth the effort." Veltroni claims the Eternal City would have a strong case to present to the International Olympic Committee (IOC). Rome's swimming facilities would have already been revamped for the world championships and a series of urban infrastructure projects will be finished by 2016, including two new metro lines. "And we'll also have the opportunity to take ideas and suggestions from London," he added .

Several Italian politicians approved of his proposal .

"Veltroni's appeal for the nation to unite at once for a possible bid by Rome should not disappear into a vacuum," said Francesco Giro who, as a member of Premier Silvio Berlusconi's Forza Italia party, is on the opposite side of the political spectrum to the major .

Daisy Party Leader Francesco Rutelli, who was Rome's mayor the last time it made a bid, also welcomed the idea, but suggested the city wait until 2020. Rutelli argued the IOC is unlikely to give the Games following London to another European nation, so it would be better to focus on the later date .

There have been voices of dissent though. Claudio Barbaro, a member of the CONI Executive Board, suggested Veltroni's proposal was merely an attempt to gain popularity with voters .

"Veltroni knows very well that the geopolitical processes of the IOC mean it is impossible for another European country to be awarded the Olympics four years after London," Barbaro said .

"These announcements just raise expectations that will only lead to disappointment." CONI said it had not adopted a position over the issue, and stressed that Barbaro was speaking for himself, not the committee .

Rome has played host to Olympics once before, in 1960 - the first Games to be fully covered on television .

Those Olympics are best remembered for bare-foot Ethiopian marathon winner Abebe Bikila and a young American boxer called Cassius Clay, who took the light heavyweight gold medal. Turin plays host to the Winter Olympics next February .


----------



## dANIEL2004

ATHENS 2016


----------



## italimex

Mexico 2016... The games will come home again


----------



## DiggerD21

I'd like to have the games in Hamburg in 2016. The venues would be in the heart of the city, just southeast of the city centre in a nowadays abandoned port area. "Games at the water".
It would have been in the top 5 for 2012 already if it wouldn't have lost to Leipzig in the national election (the reasons for this national result were not rational but emotional). But as stated before, I doubt that the games will go to Europe in 2016. Anyway, Hamburg will bid also for 2020, 2024 and 2028.


----------



## italimex

In 2016 Mexico will be part of the North American Community, therefore it will have the support of being in the most important economy region of the world.


----------



## Mr. T

dANIEL2004 said:


> A T H E N S again!


I wish but we wont get another one for another 40+ years.


----------



## Jose Luis

italimex said:


> Mexico 2016... The games will come home again


Dude I'm from Mexico and Im 100% sure its not home of the Olympic games. LOL.




> In 2016 Mexico will be part of the North American Community, therefore it will have the support of being in the most important economy region of the world.


I don't think anybody knows what do you mean.... But let me tell u that Mexico is already in North America, we don't have to wait until 2016.


----------



## Model City

Twin Cities​


----------



## dANIEL2004

I would like to see the 2016 olympics in Cairo or Dubai ...of course not in USA its a pity a lot of people who will travel there for the games to be a target for the terrorists...If American follow their policy,lets pay for it alone and let the games to a safer country.


----------



## Sky Society

what about Madrid?


----------



## londonindyboy

delhi india


----------



## Yoyogi

I herad on the news tonight here in Tokyo that the mayor wants Tokyo to put in a bid for the 2016 Olympics.


----------



## dANIEL2004

I t will be difficult after the London 2016 another one european city to host the 2016 games,but Madris is a very very good choice for 2020 games!Its a great city and spanish have proof that know how to organize well the olympics! Madrid 2020!


----------



## Alexandre SP

SÃO PAULO 2016


----------



## Sky Society

dANIEL2004 said:


> It will be difficult after the London 2016 another one european city to host the 2016 games,but Madrid is a very very good choice for 2020 games!Its a great city and spanish have proof that know how to organize well the olympics! Madrid 2020!


Certainly, it will be difficult after the London 2016 another one europen city to host de 2016 Olympic Games; but it is rumoured that the mayor, Gallardón, wants Madrid to put in a bid for the 2016 Olympics. There are some motives:

- Samaranch, the previeus president, has a lot of influence over International Olympic Committee members. It would be too late 2020 in order to be influential. Samaranch is in favor of 2016 and his points of view are taken into account by the candidature.

- the good acceptance of Madrid 2012 would cease to be perceptible in 2020

- city planning,...

The mayor has announced that the decision (2016 or 2020) will be taken on January 2007. The domain www.madrid2016.es (https://www.nic.es/esnic/servlet/Wh...o=madrid2016.es) have already been registered.

P.D. Sorry, I speak (and write ) english poorly.


----------



## spyguy

dANIEL2004 said:


> I would like to see the 2016 olympics in Cairo or Dubai ...of course not in USA its a pity a lot of people who will travel there for the games to be a target for the terrorists...If American follow their policy,lets pay for it alone and let the games to a safer country.


You're saying that people who travel for a US Olympic games will become targets? As opposed to foreigners travelling to the Middle East?


----------



## SDK4

dANIEL2004 said:


> I t will be difficult after the London 2016 another one european city to host the 2016 games,but Madris is a very very good choice for 2020 games!Its a great city and spanish have proof that know how to organize well the olympics! Madrid 2020!


No way a European or Asian city will have a chance for the 2016 games after Bejing and London so Madrid and Tokyo wouldn't work. It has to go to a city in North America, South America, or Africa. I love New York.


----------



## ELV

Buenos Aires


----------



## Harkeb

WHERE'S THE LIST OF CITIES???????
IN ANY CASE, MY CHOICE IS
*CAPE TOWN CAPE TOWN CAPE TOWN CAPE TOWN CAPE TOWN*​ 
:dance:​


----------



## londonindyboy

NEW DELHI.


----------



## mzn

BUENOS AIRES!


----------



## jimbojoe45

CHICAGO


----------



## hify_ameet

New Delhi


----------



## spyguy

Chicago


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

according to some reports, LA is the leading candidate. Also, NYC is not going to submit a bid according to thier representatives, and San Diego would have to spread events from LA to TJ to make it work. i seriously doubt that the Olympic Committee would want to deal with a two country event, considering it would take hours upon hours to cross the border. LA has every venue already built, has turned a profit twice for the olympics and we have great weather. By the time 2016 rolls around, we will ahve at least 170 miles of rail serivice in LA and everything will be very accessible.


----------



## raymond_tung88

anywhere in south america or africa...


----------



## fahed

I wish it's Cape Town 2016 and Dubai 2020.


----------



## elliott

I hope its Cape Town, but it wont be LA as its already held 2 olympics within the past 50 years.


----------



## Onur

I want Antalya. Not Istanbul
* :banana: ANTALYA :banana: ANTALYA :banana: ANTALYA :banana: *


----------



## New York Yankee

Dubai,

and sure, this is a good poll.....


----------



## unoh

*Which city will host the 2016 Olympic Games?*

as your expectation,
where is host city in 2016?


----------



## Mike19

Madrid, its running again


----------



## VansTripp

New York, running again too.


----------



## spyguy

Is NYC planning on making a bid? I thought they were out after what happened with 2012...


----------



## spyguy

Also, the chances of another European country getting the games in 2016 are rather slim. Better to have put another city like Delhi instead of Copenhagen.


----------



## HighSpeedTrain

The IOC asked Mexico to do a bid, then Guadalajara, Monterrey and San Diego-Tijuana will compete to be the candidate.


----------



## hngcm

Buenos Aires.

And I don't really see the benefit of San Diego bidding with Tijuana....


----------



## mello

hngcm said:


> Buenos Aires.
> 
> And I don't really see the benefit of San Diego bidding with Tijuana....


Well seeing as how we will be feeling the pinch of this financial crisis we are in well into the next decade San Diego will need Tijuana to take a bit of the financial burden for costs associated with hosting an olympics. Personally I don't know if it would be a good investment for the city. By 2016 will the Olympics really be that big of a deal anymore? 

Think about it, the prominence of the Olympic Games has really been falling off over the last 12 years. San Diego is such a NIMBY filled city that shies away from large public projects that I don't see our citizens fully backing all of the large construction projects it takes to pull the games off. Where would they put the Olympic Village? There is no land left? Maybe out in Ramona or Alpine.


----------



## malek

Montreal is thinking to bid for 2016... we'll see.


----------



## samsonyuen

Buenos Aires would be great.


----------



## wjfox

I'd like to see either Johannesburg or Tokyo host the 2016 games.


----------



## Englishman

They sound like good bets. 

With Mo Rush's support for London 2012 I'd support an SA bid.


----------



## Colonel

WOW,
Did Tokyo declare candidacy?


----------



## Onur

I don't want Istanbul. Because it loses all nominees. I won't give hope to Istanbul. My hometown is better than Istanbul. Maybe Dubai.


----------



## unoh

Colonel said:


> WOW,
> Did Tokyo declare candidacy?


Yes. 
Tokyo governor Shintaro Ishihara declared several days ago...


----------



## DïegôLG

Buenos Aires........it's Latin America time!!


----------



## Butcher

If Tokyo is in the running, I would prefer to see it over any other Asian/ Middle Eastern city. For Africa, I would support a Cape Town bid. For North America, I would like to see either Montreal or New York City. And for Europe, either madrid or Rome would be nice but I don't think Europe will get the 2016 games. And for South America, Buenos Aires would be nice.


----------



## italimex

Monterrey Mexico without doubt!


----------



## Azn_chi_boi

BA for me... Latin America should deserve to have it.


----------



## azzurri.chris

In South Africa, wouldn't it be Cape Town bidding, and not Johanessburg?


----------



## Effer

NEW DELHI 2016!!!


----------



## Madman

effer said:


> NEW DELHI 2016!!!


I think you'll have a better chance of winning after you have hosted the Commonwealth Games in 2010(as long as it all goes to plan), like LDN had with Manchester 2002, so a 2020 bid is more sensible.

I think SF/New York, Rio de Janeiro, Cape Town and Tokyo have a good chance of being shortlisted.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Milano will run too for 2016 Olympic games...

But I don't think after London 2012 Olympics will remain in Europe: probably we will have the first Games of history in Africa...
I go for Johannesburg!


----------



## napkcirtap

i want to see an olympics in africa.


----------



## Harkeb

Buenos Aires, as South America's most influential and overall flagship city.


----------



## samba_man

My vote goes to São Paulo.....The megalopolis economic superpower city of Latin America !


----------



## phillyskyline

Philly is going to run, watchout!


----------



## alderson

Alice springs near the rock 2016 , best bid yet.


----------



## dubaiflo

dubai plans to take part. but i guess it will be in africa...


----------



## spyguy

As we saw this year, nothing is set in stone.


----------



## System_Halted

I guess it will be South Africa.


----------



## crazyjoeda

My money is on Dubai if they bid.


----------



## spyguy

Wow, I didn't know that they had an article on wikipedia for the 2016 and 2020 Olympic contenders.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2016_Summer_Olympics

And what is this? Made up perhaps?
"It is widely expected that in 2016 the Games will return to the United States, due to an unwritten convention that every 20 years the IOC reciprocate for the vast payments by the NBC media group for Olympic coverage—funds that largely bankroll the IOC."

The following sites are reportedly working towards bids for the 2016 Olympic Games (this list has been obtained from sources within each campaign):

Africa
Undetermined city in Kenya - GamesBids.com reports 12 January 2005 
Undetermined city in South Africa - According to agency reports (likely Cape Town considering their past bidding) 

Americas
Baltimore-Washington D.C. (United States) - Dan Knise, president of Baltimore-Washington D.C. 2012 announced intention to possibly bid for 2016 on July 7th, 2005) [1] 
Chicago (United States) - According to GamesBids.com, 27 July 2005 
Detroit (United States) - According to local media, Detroit may bid either for the 2016 Olympics, or the 2018 Winter games. 
Havana (Cuba) - Announced by COC's president José Ramón Fernández on July 7, 2005 
Minneapolis-St. Paul (United States) - According to 7 August 2003 report 
Montreal, Quebec (Canada) - According to GamesBids.com, 1 August 2005 
New York City (United States) - Announced intention to bid after failure of its 2012 bid; however NYC Mayor Bloomberg and NYC 2012 founder announced that NYC will NOT bid for 2016 [2] 
Philadelphia (United States) - According to local media 
Rio de Janeiro (Brazil) - According to agency reports 
San Diego-Tijuana (United States-Mexico) - Binational bid study underway according to 24 January 2005 report 
Toronto-Ontario - According to rumors that the IOC would want the Olympic games to return to North America. 

Asia
Busan (South Korea) - Announced by Busan's Mayor on 2 October 2002 
Delhi (India) - Announced by IOA on 27 December 2003 
Dubai (United Arab Emirates) - According to 1 March 2004 report 
Fukuoka or Sapporo (Japan) - Announced by JOC on 19 May 2005 
Tel Aviv (Israel) - Conducting feasibility study; admits challenges 
Tokyo (Japan) - Tokyo considers to bid to host the Olympic Games 2016 or later - According to GamesBids.com, August 5, 2005 
Undetermined city in Thailand - According to 15 September 2004 report 

Europe
Hamburg (Germany) - According to 17 February 2004 Mayor's announcement 
Istanbul (Turkey) - According to Turkish government commitment since 1992 to bid for games until successful. 
Madrid (Spain) - According to Spanish authorities, reported in BBC News [3] 
Milan, Naples or Rome (Italy) - GamesBids.com reports February 18, 2005 
Moscow (Russia) - Announced intention to bid again after failure of its 2012 bid [4] 
Lisbon (Portugal) - Announced by COP's president Vicente Moura on July 6, 2005 
Rotterdam (Netherlands) - Under consideration 
St. Petersburg (Russia) - According to Vice Governor, 29 December 2003


----------



## Chape

There are some strong supporters here in Buenos Aires.. and media is allready talking about it


----------



## eusebius

Hengelo! The Netherlands have this ghastly immense financial reserves (the economy shrunk but assets grew much bigger than the shrinking shrunk ...) and we're going to spend it on tearing down an awful town of 80k and substitute it with an Olympic village epper:

Transport is already excellent
-the EU #4 airport at an hour's ride
-a closed military airport within its borders
-the A1 motorway connecting Amsterdam and Berlin
-quite a bit of room left - space is precious in NL

Finance is no problem whatsoever - winking at Montreal here 
and Hengelo already holds track and field tournaments plus it hosts the current #1 cricketclub in that province

ok, then; Almere perhaps? and call it Amsterdam since it's only a few miles to the east of Amsterdam

anyway, we'll just buy the olympiad and leave Tokyo and such sulking in their deficits


----------



## Zaki

did south america ever have the olympics??


----------



## eusebius

good point! so Rio de Janeiro it shall be

oh, no
hang on, Africa first!
quiet, solidly run countries like Gabon and Kameroun should candidate, or Morocco? Morocco has test ground (cricket) already


----------



## italimex

ARENA STADIUM MONTERREY


----------



## Fallout

I still hope Warsaw will bide.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi

interpol said:


> I think either Chicago or San Francisco will be the US candidate for 2016. If they are successful or not, is another story..


Is Chicago and SF really bidding? I heard rumors...


----------



## italimex

MONTERREY, MEXICO 2016

The capital of the State of Nuevo León has already begun working on the preparations for the next edition of the Universal Forum of Cultures. 
The event will promote encounters between Amerindian and Anglo-Saxon culture. 

Forum Monterrey will be carried out according to the UN’s eight millennium development goals for 2015: eradication of extreme poverty and hunger; universal primary education; promotion of gender equality; reduction of infant mortality; improvement of maternal health; fighting HIV/AIDS, malaria and other illnesses; ensuring environmental sustainability and supporting a world-wide association for development. 

Nuevo León, especially its capital, Monterrey, is distinguished as a center of business, congresses and conventions, as well as hosting exhibitions and major events, the latter being the segment attracting the majority of visitors to our state. This is due to its notable geographical location and proximity to the southern United States, as well as to the existence of a well-developed infrastructure and huge premises equipped with the latest technology for hosting important events of both national and international scope. 



Several events it has hosted in the past are the Cumbre Extraordinaria de las Américas (Extraordinary Summit of the Americas), many top-level performances and the Grand Prix.


----------



## DramaQueen

MONTERREY RULZ!!


----------



## v:zero

Why isnt Rio De Janiero, Brazil on the list? I just saw it on a newspaper that they are mainly concentrating on selecting Latin American cities, mostly, they are interested on Rio De janiero... Also Montreal should be on the list too..


----------



## AmericanLove

italimex said:


> Monterrey 2016, Mexico


ewww that is one ugly logo... probably the ugliest olympic logo if they dont change that...


----------



## italimex

AmericanLove said:


> ewww that is one ugly logo... probably the ugliest olympic logo if they dont change that...



haha this is not official logo, I took some logo from the past and modified myself. Sorry I am not an expert designer.


----------



## ShanghaiSkyline

Shanghai2020shanghai2020


----------



## Jakob

Still Istanbul...


----------



## fairladyZ

Still Tokyo ...


----------



## Guest

Hong Kong or Honolulu would be really great!!! But 2016 Summer Games should be hosted by some african or sth american city. Maybe Capetown, Cairo, Buenos Aires, Brasilia or Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Citystyle

I vote for Dubai for 2020 by then all current projects and future projects will be finished.


----------



## Landos

Anyplace but Australia or South Africa.


----------



## Mo Rush

Citystyle said:


> I vote for Dubai for 2020 by then all current projects and future projects will be finished.


yes and hopefully with all the stadia the weather would not fry the perhaps 11 athletes from UAE and 4 athletes they would buy from other countries....


----------



## ySiguenlosPichis

BUENOS AIRES BY FAR THE BEST CITY


----------



## Latin l0cO

italimex said:


> Monterrey 2016, Mexico


Is Monterrey going to even bid? Im sorry but I would much rather prefer Guadalajara bidding instead of Monterrey. Overall, I think Rio should get it. Could you just picture a Brazilian opening ceremony! It'd be loco!


----------



## italimex

MONTERREY MEXICO


----------



## movcn

New Delhi? I happened to see someone joking on this city! Sorry to be so critism, but I don't see it happen in 30 years. The city has too many obstacles to get over: poverty, disease, chaos, and you know what, I learn that the streets in india are infested with motorcycles and cows!


----------



## taicher

Agree Landos!!!!!!!!!!!!! Never back to Australia! We have enough with the shrimp-bicycles!


----------



## Landos

And the drag queens. It was pretty tacky, wasn't it Teicher? I heard Paul Hogan was appalled at the exhibition.


----------



## taicher

It exactlu what can produce a non cultured country and offer to the humanity...shame on u, Sydney


----------



## Marsupilami

buenos aires!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
absolutely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(it is cheaper to go there athan any other place)


----------



## Klugermann

Buenos Aires !!!


----------



## SDK4

Citystyle said:


> I vote for Dubai for 2020 by then all current projects and future projects will be finished.


All of the events would have to be held in domes, its way too hot to hold the Olympics in Dubai during the summer months.


----------



## Diboto

This one should definitely go to Buenos Aires!!!


----------



## PotatoGuy

menudoshark said:


> Guadalajara, Mexico


I like that idea...

i think:
Guadalajara
Los Angeles
Dubai

from the list:
San Diego, or Dubai


----------



## movcn

italimex said:


> MONTERREY MEXICO


Excuse me, italimex, I dont mean to be rude but I'm afraid you've mixed up some concepts. When we're talking about North America, we're refering to United States and Canada. Technically Mexico is located in the territory of Middle America & Caribbean. Well I guess you probably need to abandon those 70's atlas and consult to some updated geography textbook.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

*D U B A I*


----------



## IGH

I hope 2016 OG to be in south america for the first time!

Maybe Buenos Aires if the economic situation of Argentina improve in the coming years...


----------



## movcn

IGH said:


> I hope 2016 OG to be in south america for the first time!
> 
> Maybe Buenos Aires if the economic situation of Argentina improve in the coming years...


yEAh, that's exactly the problem I'm worrying about and it'll be essential to whether BA be able to match up what the qualification of the host city is required. Nevertheless, I voted for BA!


----------



## Latin l0cO

IGH said:


> I hope 2016 OG to be in south america for the first time!
> 
> Maybe Buenos Aires if the economic situation of Argentina improve in the coming years...


And what makes you think the economy much improve. Its already bounced back to near full recovery and if Beiing is qualified to to host the 2008 olympics than by all means BA is already fully qualifed to host the 20016 olympics.


----------



## italimex

movcn said:


> Excuse me, italimex, I dont mean to be rude but I'm afraid you've mixed up some concepts. When we're talking about North America, we're refering to United States and Canada. Technically Mexico is located in the territory of Middle America & Caribbean. Well I guess you probably need to abandon those 70's atlas and consult to some updated geography textbook.



lol, When you say "WE ARE TALKING..." who do you include?, because when WE ARE TALKING ( USA/CAN/MEX Government Levels) we are refering to the Sub-Continent formed by these three countries and also Central America and Caribbean Islands. So please update YOUR geography books. Thank you


----------



## -Pochako

Buenos Aires 2016!


----------



## movcn

italimex said:


> lol, When you say "WE ARE TALKING..." who do you include?, because when WE ARE TALKING ( USA/CAN/MEX Government Levels) we are refering to the Sub-Continent formed by these three countries and also Central America and Caribbean Islands. So please update YOUR geography books. Thank you


I'm sorry if my comments have by any chance offended your formulated conceptions, and do I dare to have your attention on the term I used in my previous reply? ' Mid-America' is the word my friend and I choose to use to describe where MEXICO is situated. I can totally appreciate it if you're head over heels about the fact that there's a term called Central America supporting your point giving yourself a perfect excuse to get immersed into the joy of being involved in the most adorable clique on this planet.
Thank you for your advice, Mr Italimex. I already got mine.


----------



## taicher

Istabul??Johanesburg??Monterey?? LLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL


----------



## smussuw

I guess Dubai got the votes.

Go Dubai


----------



## Mo Rush




----------



## dANIEL2004

It s a crime to organize an olympiad in South Africa and to spend such a lot miney about it, at the same time that they could spent all these money to the poor and hungry people of South Africa..


----------



## Mo Rush

dANIEL2004 said:


> It s a crime to organize an olympiad in South Africa and to spend such a lot miney about it, at the same time that they could spent all these money to the poor and hungry people of South Africa..


its a crime to be billions of dollars in debt too with unused venues, the games in cape town will create a legacy and develop the people of south africa, not simply be a 17 day extravaganza of polished venues with no future legacy, as id like to say, "...the cape town olympic games and the legacy for the games will not be separate concepts as in previous games, legacy is the foundation of a cape town games , sustainability will not be a trade off, the entire bid is based on the core principles of developing people, providing them with improved lives through new and sustainable as well as accessible resources. The people of Cape Town will not simply rub their noses up against our new world class facilities but will make use of them as it is meant for their use and development throughout the various communities and across the various training facilties to be built as well as the new aquatic centre, indoor halls and so forth. The Cape Town Olympic Games will not have a legacy,the Games in Cape Town will be a legacy in itself....."


----------



## taicher

Even it is skyscraper city it shows that people will not easily trust a poor problematic country as SA for the biggest event of the planet..


----------



## Mo Rush

taicher said:


> Even it is skyscraper city it shows that people will not easily trust a poor problematic country as SA for the biggest event of the planet..


ur ignorance is not my worry....


----------



## spyguy

So where did some of these choices come from?


----------



## Mo Rush

spyguy999 said:


> So where did some of these choices come from?


gamesbids.com


----------



## SDK4

They need to be refined to some more logical choices.


----------



## tootshibbard

If I had to guess the final five right now I would guess 

1.) Chicago
2.) Cape Town
3.) Toronto
4.) Bangkok
5.) Buenos Aires

I also think Warsaw, Instanbul, Dubai, and Rio will also have an outside shot. Dubai will have to build a whole Olympic village and stadium first though because the IOC would catch unbearable heat if they awarded the games to a place that was going to be built with next to slave labor.


----------



## stexxno

San Franc.


----------



## Alexandre SP

SÃO PAULO 2016 - SÃO PAULO IS THE MOST POWERFUL CITY IN LATIN AMERICA!


----------



## Madman

And NY is probably the most powerful city in the world and that didnt get it anywhere in the 2012 bid.

Besides if there is an Olympics in Brazil i want it in Rio


----------



## SDK4

Top 3:
1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Cape Town


----------



## azimo

i think Dubai has a good chance in wining .


----------



## tootshibbard

Madman said:


> And NY is probably the most powerful city in the world and that didnt get it anywhere in the 2012 bid.
> 
> Besides if there is an Olympics in Brazil i want it in Rio




Agreed. From an outsiders perspective having an Olympics in Brasil and not haveing it in Rio would just feel wrong.


I wish they had the infrastructure and the lack of crime to pull it off. Hopefully some IOC members would see beyond those issues anyway.


----------



## Mo Rush

azimo said:


> i think Dubai has a good chance in wining .


i do not think so, what do some of you think are the key criteria to actually standing a real chance to host the games???
of course its very complicated and its not always based on these factors but surely olympic concept, the actual sporting culture, an olympic team of me than 5 athletes etc. shouldbe standard before a city is given the right to host the games....ignore dubais weather, yes they have the funds and can build facilities, but is that enough??


----------



## TalB

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/09/08/sports/othersports/08olympics.html
*New York Mum as Los Angeles Says It Will Bid on 2016 Games*

By LYNN ZINSER
Published: September 8, 2005

A Los Angeles group declared its intention yesterday to bid for the 2016 Olympics, but the future of a potential New York bid remained far from clear two months after the city's failed attempt to land the 2012 Games.

The United States Olympic Committee has not announced its timetable for selecting an American bid city for 2016, but a committee led by Barry Sanders, a lawyer, and backed by Mayor Antonio Villaraigosa of Los Angeles unofficially kicked off the bidding season with its announcement.

"This is a city with so many obvious attributes, because of what kind of city it is, the climate, the spirit of the city," Sanders said in a telephone interview. "We think Los Angeles was made for the Olympic Games."

Since New York lost a five-city race for the 2012 Games in July, when London won the vote by members of the International Olympic Committee, city officials have not rushed to embrace another run for 2016. Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg has put off any serious consideration of another bid until after the November election. He emphasized during the 2012 process that New York could not guarantee it would return for another bid.

When Bloomberg has addressed the topic recently, he has said that the city would probably need to find another bid leader willing to spend the time and raise the money necessary because he doubted that Deputy Mayor Daniel L. Doctoroff, the 2012 bid leader, would continue in the role.

Doctoroff, who said yesterday that he did not want to comment on his future role, spent 11 years and said he raised about $35 million in private donations for the 2012 bid.

That does not mean other officials from the 2012 group could not revive the bid, which has been discussed among some of the board members.

The U.S.O.C. will give them plenty of time to consider the options. At a meeting Saturday in Denver, the committee will discuss how to choose the next American bid city. It is a process that officials have promised will be different from the one that gave New York the nod over San Francisco in 2002, because the U.S.O.C. has reorganized. In 2002, the committee's 123-member board voted on a winner. Now, the committee's board has been reduced to 11 members.

Some of the changes will also be a response to problems in the 2012 process. There was friction between the U.S.O.C. and NYC2012 over the bid's reliance on the West Side Stadium plan, which was rejected by New York State officials only a month before the I.O.C. vote, becoming a major factor in the bid's defeat.

The U.S.O.C. has vowed to institute a rigorous set of selection criteria to choose the next city, including an emphasis on having facilities approved long before the I.O.C. selection.

But those criteria are not likely to be determined until this fall, when cities will be offered the chance to apply. A winner is likely to be chosen by 2007 for the I.O.C. selection process, which will end in 2009.

The Los Angeles group's eagerness to bid comes as no surprise. The city failed to make the list of finalists the U.S.O.C. considered in 2002, but it has long sent signals that it would return for the 2016 race.

Sanders has a long history of involvement with Olympic sports, including serving as general counsel to the organizing committee of the 1984 Los Angeles Games, which was led by the U.S.O.C.'s current chairman, Peter Ueberroth.

Ueberroth, though, has no role with Sanders's group, a U.S.O.C. spokesman, Darryl Seibel, said. And Sanders said he was not relying on his long association with Ueberroth.

"He would not let us compromise his integrity, and we would not attempt to," Sanders said. "We not are advised at all by Peter Ueberroth."

Sanders emphasized that Los Angeles offered an extensive array of existing facilities, including the same Coliseum that was used in the 1932 and 1984 Games for the opening and closing ceremonies and for track and field. 

It remains to be seen whether Los Angeles's experience as an Olympic host will be a positive or a negative to the I.O.C. Sanders says that the selection of London as the site of an Olympics for a third time signals that the I.O.C. is not reluctant to tread on old ground.

Los Angeles is the only American city to play host for a Summer Olympics more than once. Part of New York's unsuccessful pitch for 2012 was that it had never been the host for the Olympics and would help break new ground for the Games.


----------



## ZimasterX

I think i'ts too soon for Los Angelos to host the Olympics since they already had it back in 1984. I really think that other cities, who have never hosted the games before, get a chance to host.


----------



## Englishman

London!


----------



## Jue

If Dubai hosts the Games, could they move the event to April or November? The weather is quite agreeable in spring and autumn.


----------



## soup or man

Kavkaz said:


> I think i'ts too soon for Los Angelos to host the Olympics since they already had it back in 1984. I really think that other cities, who have never hosted the games before, get a chance to host.


In 2016, it'll be 32 years since the Olympics were held in Los Angeles. And 20 years since the last Olympics were held in the US (Atlanta in 1996).

I seriously think that LA would be a serious contender.

If not LA than Rio.


----------



## SDK4

I would love to see New York try again to get the 2016 games, but maybe it is too soon after the 2012 defeat to go at it again. But then again they have a year to think about it.


----------



## poponoso

BUENOS AIRES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO DOUBT ABOUT IT...


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

LA submitted the first US bid for the 2016 games, followed by SF. LA has ALL the stadiums already built, in fact if athens didnt come through, they were going to move the games here. The proposal will be released in more detail in the coming months, but the Village will probably be around USC as a huge redevelopment.


----------



## PotatoGuy

LOS ANGELES!!! y is not on the list???


----------



## Mo Rush

johannesburg???? dont u mean cape town..?


----------



## Mo Rush

The real possible favourites will be:
1. a US city - that is LA or chicago san francisco or new york if they bid...
2. if an african city bids then cape town
3. istanbul thats if they bid again
4. rio de janeiro and buenos aires
5. a japanese city might bid as in sapporo but asia will host in 2008
6. i doubt toronto would bid after vancouver 2010
7. perhaps one of the 2012 finalists, and another european city

in all likelihood assuming each of these cities bid the top five

1. a us city
2. rio de janeiro/buenos aires
3. cape town
4.istanbul
5. one european city/toronto


----------



## boto_mix

Madrid 2016! Because aren´t in the list not paris not madrid?


----------



## A.Reece

I would love to see the Games in Latin America, I don't Care what city wins the BId Buenos Aires.Monterrey or Sao Paolo.!!


----------



## A.Reece

This was for 2004


This is for 2016


----------



## A.Reece

This was for 2004


This is for 2016


----------



## spyguy

^^Those are nice.


----------



## addisonwesley

Even though it's not world renown. They are building a new airport and infrastructure for it though.


----------



## mzn

yeah go BA!!!


----------



## ab041937

It could be New Delhi... But, it all depends on how well they organize the Common Wealth Games in 2010.


----------



## Effer

ab041937 said:


> It could be New Delhi... But, it all depends on how well they organize the Common Wealth Games in 2010.


They'll select the city in 2009,and New Delhi hosts the CW games in 2010.
It'll really matter if New Delhi is on schedule or not.


----------



## ab041937

effer said:


> They'll select the city in 2009,and New Delhi hosts the CW games in 2010.
> It'll really matter if New Delhi is on schedule or not.


Then maybe New Delhi for 2020. I heard Indian government was so damn keen on holding Commonwealth games in New Delhi that were willing to spend $250 million to outbid Canada.


----------



## Platoncillo

First binational olympic Games

san diego/Tijuana


----------



## BRISBANE

NOT IN 2016, BUT MAYBE 2020 or 2024 BRISBANE SHOULD GET THE OLYMPICS...IF YOU DONT KNOW WHERE THAT IS URE DUMB (AUSTRALIA)


----------



## SDK4

I hate to burst your bubble, but I don't think the games are going back "down under" anytime soon. As it is, didn't Sydney end up losing money on the Olympics?


----------



## Landos

Top 3:
1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Cape Town


Chicago Metropolitan area would be nice. New York is too crowded. And Cape Town is a joke!


----------



## Landos

> I hate to burst your bubble, but I don't think the games are going back "down under" anytime soon.


I agree with that. Sydney was ok, but kind of boring. Australia is too far off the east-west throughfare for most nations. Putting an Olympics there is like openning a McDonalds restaurant franchise 5 kilometers off a new interstate highway-good idea, wrong location.


----------



## drmadham

rantanamo said:


> Dallas MMXVI
> 
> Excellent existing sports infrastructure. Two huge city parks to host most events, one with a great chance for renewal that sits in the center of the historic Fair Park. Huge international airport that's one of the top 5 in passenger traffic. Road infrastructure is going through huge upgrades currently and will be finished by 2016. Rail system undergoing huge expansion to be finished before 2016. Large, top-level professional and college sports facilities all over the metro. One of the top sailing lakes in the US. Lots of locations near Fair Park for new olympic village that would see great use after the games. Rapidly growing metro that could reach 8-9 million by then. Largest city festivals would take place in September when the IOC said a Dallas Olympics would occur. Definitely has the capability to host. Would Dallas be selected? I doubt it, but we are pooling ideas at the Dallas forum already, hoping the 2012 committee will give it another try since the current mayor won't be around to cause trouble again.



amen


----------



## smussuw

Dubai will host it in 2016 or 2020.


----------



## Lss911

Buenos Aires or São Paulo.


----------



## Intoxication

smussuw said:


> Dubai will host it in 2016 or 2020.


A bit too OVER CONFIDENT


----------



## smussuw

Skyscraper_guy said:


> A bit too OVER CONFIDENT


That what Dubai taught us, to be over confident about ourselves


----------



## dubaiflo

totally agree with smussuw 
did you show them the funny sports city model with dubai 2020 on it ... 
here:


Sports city @ dubailand





































form cityscape, thanks to D-L and altin.


----------



## -Corey-

Go San Diego 2016


----------



## Siopao

dubaiflo said:


> form cityscape, thanks to D-L and altin.


omfg..

Dubai copied London's Swiss Re, Paris Arche...

AND NOW this?! SYDNEY's OLYMPIC STADIUM DESIGN?

totallllll ripp OFF

:sleepy:


----------



## spyguy

What's in the middle of the pond/lake thing? Observation tower?


----------



## smussuw

*Dubai*


----------



## satit28

HOLY CRAP.............
OMG............
OH.................
speechless.................


----------



## Fragmentor

well, the buildings are virtually identical, and i cant see what is so fantastic about the stadiums, they look so well...average


----------



## fridaynightlights

Oh my god. Im sure Dubai will be the winner. Voted for Dubai!


----------



## smussuw

Fragmentor said:


> well, the buildings are virtually identical, and i cant see what is so fantastic about the stadiums, they look so well...average


This is a masterplan so nothing really accurate about the exact and real design. It is too europian anyway :bash: 


Here is the old masterplan which I think looks more Dubaish.


----------



## Mo Rush

stadiums wont get you the olympic games, i.e. whether or not they are finished....but good luck


----------



## Kanji

TOKYO for sure!!


----------



## 2005

smussuw said:


>


The stadium on the right looks a lot like Emirates well the roof does.

Oh well we don't know who will be hosting the Olympics in 2016 but we know who will be in 2012 

THE BEST CITY IN THE WORLD LONDON!!


----------



## AmericanLove

smussuw said:


> Dubai will host it in 2016 or 2020.



sorry only *REAL* cities can bid for the olympics


----------



## smussuw

hno:

another ignorant american

does that satisfy u?


----------



## smussuw

sorry for runing this thread

I just cannot resist replying to a nut


----------



## smussuw

Mo Rush said:


> stadiums wont get you the olympic games, i.e. whether or not they are finished....but good luck


that isnt the view of the other voters


----------



## Krzyżak

... but where Warsaw :hahaha:


----------



## dannykylaw

I hope France will host in 2016, because they want to host it for long time
and lost opportunities again and again. Everyone thought France would 
host the game in 2012, but they were beaten off by London. “How poor are
they...!!!!!


----------



## samsonyuen

I don't think France will get the Olympics. That's two in a row for the EU, and 2004 was in Athens too. Paris would've made a great host too.


----------



## dubaiflo

AmericanLove said:


> Mind you, vast majority of the Earth's population are still ignorant about Dubai. Get used to it.. Dubai is NOT that famous but _it will_ be famous.... for being the first city in the world to be bankrupt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you think Arabs are better than Americans? OK THERE.. DREAM ON . :hilarious





nomarandlee said:


> Sure I would. I would say that Dubai will not even get an Olympics before 2036 let alone 2016.
> 
> There are just too many more important regions and cities to host the games over Dubai that don't have hte negative connotations of slave labor that Dubai has.
> 
> You might think that most of the world will not care but you better beleive that fact is going to be highlighted by other bid cities and organiztiaons and the IOC will way to stay far away from that controversy.



:lol:
:rofl:


----------



## smussuw

> Mind you, vast majority of the Earth's population are still ignorant about Dubai.


I think we should put that video to confirm that the americans are still ignorant in about everything in this world.

right dubaiflo :lol:


----------



## dubaiflo

oh please let's show this is in the Skybar.
go for it smussuw.
oh no i will better do it, because you are an arab and that might be dangerous for you :lol:


----------



## smussuw

:gaah: :cheer:


----------



## rakesh

Toronto...That would be cool


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

Anyone thought about *CHICAGO*


----------



## Siopao

Faz90 said:


> What makes you think Dubai will get bankrupt? Oil is 6% of Dubai's total income, and that number declines every year.


Oil can be depleted.


Beware


----------



## Faz90

Siopao said:


> Oil can be depleted.
> 
> 
> Beware


When the oil is depleted, nothing will happen to Dubai because it doesn't depend on oil anymore  .


----------



## Faz90

smussuw said:


> I think we should put that video to confirm that the *americans are still ignorant in about everything in this world*.


Not me


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

Faz90 said:


> When the oil is depleted, nothing will happen to Dubai because it doesn't depend on oil anymore  .


What does Dubai depend then? Desert heat? Vistors? or back to da fishing industry?


----------



## smussuw

ChicagoSkyline said:


> What does Dubai depend then? Desert heat? Vistors? or back to da fishing industry?


depends on this !!

I dont know how many times do I have to educate people about Dubai's GDP 

Here we go:


----------



## smussuw

Does that satisfy u?


----------



## Siopao

smussuw said:


> depends on this !!
> 
> I dont know how many times do I have to educate people about Dubai's GDP


can you give us a straight-to-the-point answer? i dont really get the graph ..sorry


----------



## smussuw

Dubai's GDP in 1990

33.12% oil
15.14% Wholesale/Retail, hotels & resturants
10.07% Government services
07.47% Building & Construction
07.08% Real estate & business services
06.46% Transportation, storage & communication
06.00% Financial enterprise sector
04.16% Social & private services
02.51% Electricity, Gas & Water
00.50% Agriculture, live-stock & fishery
00.14% Quarries


Dubai's GDP in 2003

24.05% Wholesale/Retail, hotels & resturants
20.91% Transportation, storage & communication
19.43% Manufacturing
10.90% Real estate & business services
09.06% Building & Construction
13.85% Financial enterprise sector
10.84% Government services
05.33% oil
04.00% Social & private services
01.94% Electricity, Gas & Water
01.06% Agriculture, live-stock & fishery
00.13% Quarries


----------



## smussuw

I guess that stasify u


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

smussuw said:


> depends on this !!
> 
> I dont know how many times do I have to educate people about Dubai's GDP
> 
> Here we go:


Thanks for da info, now I see Dubai more than oil,lol!  Go Dubai!


----------



## dubaiflo

this diagramm is awesome smussuw this solves all our problems , we can now use this to educate people and don't have to repeat our answers every 3 hours. :lol:
where did you find it... oh how great. you are my hero


----------



## Bertez

I hope a Asian city, or even a European city gets the games....then Toronto would have a much greater chance in 2020.


----------



## spyguy

A European city shouldn't get it in 2016. And the games (no matter what others may believe) are bound to return to the US/Canada in either 2016 or 2020.


----------



## BobDaBuilder

Give it to an African, or South American city.

USA has had too many Olympics, as has Europe. Give someone else a go.


----------



## wecky

*rotterdam, the netherlands*


----------



## SDK4

spyguy999 said:


> A European city shouldn't get it in 2016. And the games (no matter what others may believe) are bound to return to the US/Canada in either 2016 or 2020.


A European city can't get it anyways, with London in 2012. Its got to go to New York.


----------



## chrishung

SDK4 said:


> A European city can't get it anyways, with London in 2012. Its got to go to New York.


What about Russia? Its not entirely Europe.


----------



## nomarandlee

BobDaBuilder said:


> Give it to an African, or South American city.
> 
> USA has had too many Olympics, as has Europe. Give someone else a go.



Thats true. And I would like to see an Olympics go to South America, Africa, Middle East before anyone else gets it. The reason why America gets so many though is because those are the biggest money makers. It may kinda stink that it is a factor but it is a big factor to be sure.


----------



## jaybird199

italimex said:


> 1. When i said "home" i meant "my home", lol
> 
> 2. Just in case you don´t know... Mexico, USA and Canada will integrate the North American Community in 2010. This is something similar to the European Union. No borders, no restrictions, same currency.
> 
> Capisci?


What? I have NEVER heard that?!?! HAHA


----------



## Alle

I hope for Dubai, would be really special. If it gets to the US, both Minneapolis and San Diego are interesting choices.

Japan just doesnt seem to enthusiastich about these things know,but who knows maybe in some years that will change. Japan is always developing, but not as much now as it was before?

India is also interesting . My choice goes for Dubai though...


----------



## Valeroso

I'll support Capzilla and Mo Rush. South Africa would be a great bidder for the 2016 Olympic Games. For the first time the Olympics would come to Africa, and I think this notion alone would support the South African bid. In my opinion, Europe and the USA have had the Olympics more than enough - I'd love to see them go to South America or Africa. To .::G!oRgOs::., I'd love to be next to you when Cape Town actually wins the bid  Greek hosting the Olympics every 10 years? How unfair and boring would that be! Cape Town all the way!


----------



## Mo Rush

Valeroso said:


> I'll support Capzilla and Mo Rush. South Africa would be a great bidder for the 2016 Olympic Games. For the first time the Olympics would come to Africa, and I think this notion alone would support the South African bid. In my opinion, Europe and the USA have had the Olympics more than enough - I'd love to see them go to South America or Africa. To .::G!oRgOs::., I'd love to be next to you when Cape Town actually wins the bid  Greek hosting the Olympics every 10 years? How unfair and boring would that be! Cape Town all the way!


good thinking...i actually dont think giorgios has anything against cape town, it was just perhaps a knee jerk attack to anyone or any person from a city that doesn't believe the 2004 games were perfect...if cape town did win a bid , it would need to work close with the sydney organizers as well as the london organizers and perhaps beijing too, i think one of cape towns biggest challenges will be its organizational capacity and learning from past hosts so that the unnecessary can be avoided...hopefully support from sydney, london and hey even athens would be a great help...south africa will learn a lot from the 2010 soccer world cup, the 2011 rugby world cup if it hosts and other events leading to a possible olympic bid...


----------



## Landos

The only nation south of the Equator that would be an interesting Olympics would be Brazil or Argentina, and neither of them can afford it right now. I suggest we keep it in the northern hemisphere until one of those countries straightens it's economy out. We had the Sydney games, thats enough of a concession the the bottom side of the earth.


----------



## Landos

> Greek hosting the Olympics every 10 years? How unfair and boring would that be!


Greece should throw some shrimp on a bicycle and parade out some M-TV entertainers and then Valeroso would be in rapt attention. Some call that enteraintment, others call it non-cerebral amusement. Whatever floats your boat. :eek2:


----------



## Day Release

I can't see Europe hosting it again, straight after London's 2012 Olympics.


----------



## vc15nets

Dubai all the way!! By the way how do you guys know these cities are gona be applying for the 2016 Olympics?


----------



## vc15nets

Tel Aviv is just not safe. Delhi is no where near the minimums, too dirty and undeveloped. No offence.


----------



## *Pescadito*

I think Tokyo will be the best city to host the Olympic Games. Paris too, but I think it wont make a candidature, go France!


----------



## rijul

vc15nets said:


> Delhi is no where near the minimums, too dirty and undeveloped. No offence.


U forget that the games if held in delhi will not be held in the old city of delhi, but probably new delhi..which is actually not bad...its quite clean and modern.... and the fact that infrastructure is improving drasticially and moserinazation is happening at an unimaginable rate...we are also getting the Commonwealth games in New Delhi which requires jst about as much development as the olympics so afte the commonwealth games in 2010...we wil have developed enough for olympics at least


----------



## SDK4

jaybird199 said:


> What? I have NEVER heard that?!?! HAHA


What is that dude smoking? There is no way the US would ever open its borders to Mexico or integrate its currency with the weak peso and looney.


----------



## [email protected]

San Diego-Tijuana 2016


----------



## Mo Rush

buenos aires 2016
cape town 2020 or vice versa


----------



## dANIEL2004

Yea...u keep dreaming!


----------



## Giorgio

Landos said:


> Somebody going to educate this MO-ron to the fact that the Pantheon is in Rome and not Greece? :bash:


LOL what a silly


----------



## Giorgio

oh btw, the Pantheon is in Athens:
http://www.athenspantheon.com/pantheon/index.htm
:yes:


----------



## thryve

You left Cape Town out of the poll? :eek2:


----------



## Giorgio

Whats the point? its not going to win


----------



## stardust

Dubai!!!


----------



## SDK4

Mo Rush said:


> buenos aires 2016
> cape town 2020 or vice versa


I just don't think that would ever happen, both countries would have to take a loss to make the Olympics happen and that just won't happen.


----------



## FelixMadero

BUENOS AIRES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eNvision

I wonder when Washington, DC will try to get the olympics here.. hahaha


----------



## Panchiaonian

I think the Taiwanese prime minister declared TW's willingness to host the Olympics in 2020 two or three months ago when London won the bid. He didn't say which city will cast the bid, but I think it will be Kaohsiung since Kaohsiung will be experienced hosting large scale international games after 2009. 
Taipei has a big chance too; however, it hardly has any experiences hosting large scale international games. It has only hosted several small scale international games. 
Taichung adn Tainan are too small to handle it.
However, doesn't matter which Taiwanese city will cast the bid, it would just be a waste of money and time. 
There are so many way more qualified cities in the world than Taipei or Kaohsiung, we won't get it. And needless to mention that China will spare no efforts to prevent Taiwan from hosting any important international events since it wants to isolate Taiwan from the rest of the world. 
But I really hope China can support our bid, ( if we really cast one), since Taiwan highly supported Beijing for 2008. That's just my dream though. Sigh, I know it won't happen. 

As for 2016, I'd like to see the Olympics happenning in South America or Africa. 
If it goes to North American, I'd like to see it in Toronto.


----------



## CrazyCanuck

I would love to see Toronto get it too, but since Vancouver is already getting it in 2010 Toronto decided not to run, maybe 2020. It won't be european or north american I can tell you that.


----------



## Mo Rush

johannesburg???? dont u mean cape town?


----------



## VansTripp

smussuw said:


> I think we should put that video to confirm that the americans are still ignorant in about everything in this world.
> 
> right dubaiflo :lol:


Shut the **** up...

Not all american are ignorant.


----------



## vigo80

Europe has no chance of getting it.... London has 2012, Athens has 2004 -that means Europe will not have a chance until 2020 or 2024.

I think it will be in the Americas - my guess is San Francisco has good chances if they bid to be the US candidate again ..... Buenos Aires also sounds like a good candidate but is the government there prepared to invest so much in getting the games - that alone costs a forture.


I really can not see Dubai or any other mid-eastern city winning the games any time soon - i just don't see it happening. 

What about Southeast Asia - Bangkok, KL, or Singapore would all be good candidates in my opinion.


----------



## dubaiflo

vigo80 said:


> I really can not see Dubai or any other mid-eastern city winning the games any time soon - i just don't see it happening.



 we will proof you wrong :cheers:


----------



## Harkeb

Cape Town, Durban and Johannesburg as a joint South African event.


----------



## mongozx

I think it will be either in North or South America. Buenos Aires would be a great location. But how about New York? Or San Fran?


----------



## DiggerD21

I would love to see Hamburg getting the 2016 Olympics. It would be early enough to include the east end of the Hafencity development area into the olympic area. Or they could use the Grasbrook area at the south bank of the Elbe opposite of the Hafencity area. By that time it could be already abandoned industrial area needing redevelopment (Hamburg's port area is slowly moving westwards).
But as already mentioned, no european bid will have a chance for 2016. Therefore I go for Buenos Aires.


----------



## Mo Rush

harkerb said:


> Cape Town, Durban and Johannesburg as a joint South African event.



cape town as the main host...durban and joburg would host football matches


----------



## DG

^^ has to


----------



## Adamonline

Kuvvaci said:


> Istanbul is candiate, Tel Aviv is not... Please prepare a new poll


Absolutely true: Further, the Olympic Games are awarded to cities not countries. I agree that this is a very badly worded poll.

Chile is a country, Japan is a country, Portugal is a country, and last time that I checked on a map Italy was too. I suspect that most of these cities and countries haven't expressed interest in the idea of hosting the 2016 Games. I imagine that Moscow may bid as it has bid twice and been rejected and Istanbul may also. Istanbul would be a good choice as it is a crossing point between East and West and is a meeting place of Islam and Christian culture. My vote would be for Istanbul. Plus as an Australian we have a soft spot for the Turks, they are wonderful people whom our country has a long and deep association with.


----------



## SC_91

New Delhi


----------



## CborG

Rotterdam!:banana:


----------



## Maccabi

Tirana.


----------



## Marcio4Ever

1. Rio
2. Buenos Aires
3. Auckland
4. Rotterdam
5. Bombay


----------



## oskarj

Minneapolis for all my swedish immigrant brothers and sisters over there


----------



## newyorker

i want delhi to win 2016 olympic


----------



## Manu84

Madrid 2016 ...


----------



## Durbsboi

I thought u said cities? I see alot of countries there.


? said:


> Kenya, Portugal, Italy, Japan, Chile


----------



## Modernization

Busan


----------



## NEWWORLD

New York - Buenos Aires - St. Petersburg


----------



## Giorgio

Since when is Japan and Italy a city?


----------



## Liberty_Man

*NYC 2012 Olympic Stadium*

What is gonna happen eith that project now that nyc won't host the games?


----------



## Tom Ace

New York is still trying to get the Olympics in the future. The Jets stadium that was going to be built is now not going to be built. However the Mets are going to build a new stadium that will be done by 2009 and will be able to be expanded as an Olympic stadium that can host track and field events.


----------



## Liberty_Man




----------



## Mo Rush

if they win we'll see a repeat of the awful atlanta stadium .....


----------



## victory

> if they win we'll see a repeat of the awful atlanta stadium .....


Probably, lets just hope we dont see a repeat of the awful atlanta games. And lets hope NYC doesn't lie their ar$es off to win the bid.

Atlanta, a black mark in Olympic history.


----------



## Durbsboi

Mo Rush said:


> if they win we'll see a repeat of the awful atlanta stadium .....


:rofl:
thats funny, that stadium was fucking ugly!


----------



## Vilak

What was the atlanta problem?


----------



## MoreOrLess

Vilak said:


> What was the atlanta problem?


----------



## Vilak

Oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please tell me this horror has been destructed..........


----------



## Vilak

I forgot to thank you for the quick answer.
so.... Thank you for this (requested) horrible view.


----------



## MoreOrLess

I doubt any bid that does not feature a newly constructed stadium with long term athletics use in mind will be sucessful again.


----------



## reluminate

Tom Ace said:


> New York is still trying to get the Olympics in the future. The Jets stadium that was going to be built is now not going to be built. However the Mets are going to build a new stadium that will be done by 2009 and will be able to be expanded as an Olympic stadium that can host track and field events.


That plan has been dropped. The Mets stadium will be built as a baseball stadium , and won't be expandable for olympic use. 

That plan was just a desperate last minute attempt of the NY Olympic Comittee after the West Side stadium fell through.


----------



## Reptilikus

*Dame it's ugly*

Your right! 
It looked dreadfull!









But they tried to make up to it again


----------



## reluminate

Vilak said:


> Oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please tell me this horror has been destructed..........


The stadium was a permanent baseball stadium that had temporary stands built around the rest. The temp stands were gone after the games, but the stadium itself is alive and kicking:

(bottom stadium)




































Some shots of the stadium durring the Olympics:


----------



## 2005

I remember watching a programme last week about how London must do its best to make sure that mistakes are not made and Atlanta featured in the programme a lot what a horror show it was. Also it was nicknamed the "coca cola" Olympics as they just had so much sponsorship. Another thing was that the people behind it said the Olympics would transform the area such shame they didn't get anywhere near transforming the city as its still badly deprived.


----------



## Macca-GC

so what was the capacity of turner field at the time of the olympics?


----------



## Liberty_Man

About 103,000 seats


----------



## Vilak

To be back to the olympic stadium of NY:

what was the option for the "athletics to football" change?
Something like the L.A. colliseum?
if you know the expansion of the colliseum from 1984 to now, You know what I mean.


----------



## reluminate

Vilak said:


> To be back to the olympic stadium of NY:
> 
> what was the option for the "athletics to football" change?
> Something like the L.A. colliseum?
> if you know the expansion of the colliseum from 1984 to now, You know what I mean.


There would have been significant renovations to convert the stadium to athletics usage, and then back to footbal.


----------



## ttownfeen

2005 said:


> I remember watching a programme last week about how London must do its best to make sure that mistakes are not made and Atlanta featured in the programme a lot what a horror show it was. Also it was nicknamed the "coca cola" Olympics as they just had so much sponsorship. Another thing was that the people behind it said the Olympics would transform the area such shame they didn't get anywhere near transforming the city as its still badly deprived.


Would you mind elaborating on some points the program made?


----------



## Mo Rush

my point
1. basically it seems like 60% of the atlantat stadium was temporary which im pretty amazed with SO why not just create one entire stadium like that without the urrrgly baseball corner and add a second tier along the length of the stadium...THEN just simply add a fabric roof around the stadium to make it look decent....surely another site could have been found for a temporary stadium?


----------



## victory

> I doubt any bid that does not feature a newly constructed stadium with long term athletics use in mind will be sucessful again.


Long term athletics use?

Thats not necessary, and the IOC knows that.

But for athletics to be very compatible with the stadium is vital. 

I do wonder what the final amount of pay-offs was for the Atlanta bid, it must have reached the tens of millions.


----------



## pompeyfan

nice stadium, but it must be better than Atlanta's


----------



## MoreOrLess

victory said:


> Long term athletics use?
> 
> Thats not necessary, and the IOC knows that.
> 
> But for athletics to be very compatible with the stadium is vital.
> 
> I do wonder what the final amount of pay-offs was for the Atlanta bid, it must have reached the tens of millions.


It may not have been in the past but I believe that a large part of the reason for London winning the 2012 games was that like Beijing they were offering a purpose built stadium that would be kept for athletics use(albeit with a reduced capacity). That sends a clear message that the bid values the olympics and athletics more than one which features a stadium to be converted for other uses plus of course provides more athletics facilites.


----------



## rantanamo

^No.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Well I'm convince by that indepth arguement.


----------



## rantanamo

I'm not your research assistance. A quick google of London's bid tells you why London was even close in the vote (don't forget the voting error, which alone renders the stadium argument useless). London's bid has been cheered for its land reuse. Just listening to the committee talk, they all like the idea of reuse and non "white elephant" projects. This was part of why they so willingly let go of baseball and softball. It was obvious they felt nations were beginning to make the economics worse for the next bid.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Indeed that was certainly part of it, you can't tell me that the fact there was going to be a purpose built stadium close to athlete accomodation didnt help though. I'm not trying to bash the US but for many I'm sure the Atlanta stadium is a symbol of the problems with those games, The Stade De France does I believe have a reputation for poor sightlines in athletics mode aswell. 

I actually don't think its going to be so much a case that the IOC would never pick a stadium that was not purpose built for athletics but that most bids will try to include such a stadium to enhance their chances. Its not is just a technical matter afterall but also a means for highlighting the level of commitment to a bid as a whole.


----------



## NavyBlue

MoreOrLess said:


> It may not have been in the past but I believe that a large part of the reason for London winning the 2012 games was that like Beijing they were offering a purpose built stadium that would be kept for athletics use(albeit with a reduced capacity). That sends a clear message that the bid values the olympics and athletics more than one which features a stadium to be converted for other uses plus of course provides more athletics facilites.


Maybe in a perfect world but I don't believe the IOC share the same moral values as you do. Sadly most IOC delegates only deal with $$$ and are a part of one of the worlds most corrupt organizations. I remember watching a BBC documentary a few years back where a couple of London reporters were posing (with hidden cameras) as 2012 officials trying to buy votes off IOC delegates through their agents . . . and succeeding. That same agent also claimed that Beijing won their bid on the back of some major infrastructure projects they were funding in Africa in return for votes.

IMHO, I don't believe some if not most IOC delegates give a flying proverbial about the quality of a bid when there's money involved.


----------



## Iain1974

NavyBlue said:


> Maybe in a perfect world but I don't believe the IOC share the same moral values as you do. Sadly most IOC delegates only deal with $$$ and are a part of one of the worlds most corrupt organizations. I remember watching a BBC documentary a few years back where a couple of London reporters were posing (with hidden cameras) as 2012 officials trying to buy votes off IOC delegates through their agents . . . and succeeding. That same agent also claimed that Beijing won their bid on the back of some major infrastructure projects they were funding in Africa in return for votes.
> 
> IMHO, I don't believe some if not most IOC delegates give a flying proverbial about the quality of a bid when there's money involved.


I think that's always been the case. I wouldn't be surprised if in the coming years London2012 was rumoured to have been similarly generous but that's the only way to win. Sad but true.


----------



## Mo Rush

london won cause of 
1.its marketing
2. final presentation
3.paris's awful final presentation
4. its project was exciting,.....

the IOC are people just like u and i....they vote with their hearts..mind...and uh pockets...but london certainly won the vote fair and square...i doubt the ioc would have sent the games back to spain...the voting error wasnt an error but a pure abstention...


----------



## MoreOrLess

NavyBlue said:


> Maybe in a perfect world but I don't believe the IOC share the same moral values as you do. Sadly most IOC delegates only deal with $$$ and are a part of one of the worlds most corrupt organizations. I remember watching a BBC documentary a few years back where a couple of London reporters were posing (with hidden cameras) as 2012 officials trying to buy votes off IOC delegates through their agents . . . and succeeding. That same agent also claimed that Beijing won their bid on the back of some major infrastructure projects they were funding in Africa in return for votes.
> 
> IMHO, I don't believe some if not most IOC delegates give a flying proverbial about the quality of a bid when there's money involved.


I wouldnt be supprized if some favoures had been offered. Really though I'm not talking so much about the technicalities of the stadiums as the image they create. A stadium that does not have athletics as its primary consideration potentially sends a message(wheather true or not) about your level of comitment to the bid as a whole.


----------



## NavyBlue

Mo Rush said:


> the IOC are people just like u and i....they vote with their hearts..mind...and uh pockets...but london certainly won the vote fair and square...i doubt the ioc would have sent the games back to spain...the voting error wasnt an error but a pure abstention...


I have no problem with London hosting the 2012 games even if evidence arises that they had done something untoward to win. They clearly had the best bid and fully deserve to host the OG. It's the whole IOC bid process that gives me the shits. A process that is anti-fairness and fully open to corruption which in itself goes against what the Olympic Games stand for.


----------



## rantanamo

Mo Rush said:


> london won cause of
> 1.its marketing
> 2. final presentation
> 3.paris's awful final presentation
> 4. its project was exciting,.....
> 
> the IOC are people just like u and i....they vote with their hearts..mind...and uh pockets...but london certainly won the vote fair and square...i doubt the ioc would have sent the games back to spain...the voting error wasnt an error but a pure abstention...


didn't London win because of a voting error?

Further more, London was a finalist because of the redevelopment plans.


----------



## Iain1974

rantanamo said:


> didn't London win because of a voting error?
> 
> Further more, London was a finalist because of the redevelopment plans.


I think the voting error was overstated. In any case, if Madrid's supporters can't work out how to vote properly then they don't deserve to win.


----------



## Mo Rush

rantanamo said:


> didn't London win because of a voting error?
> 
> Further more, London was a finalist because of the redevelopment plans.


no ways
even if there was an error..madrid would have face london in the final round...u seriously think that the IOC would send the games back to spain again?..what kinda message would that be sending...

*IOC Reiterates Voting Details For Host City Of The XXX Olympiad

27 December 2005
Following media speculation with regard to a possible error having been committed in the third and penultimate round of the election of the Host City of the Games of the XXX Olympiad, the International Olympic Committee has reiterated the facts of that round of voting:


* 104 voting boxes were distributed to the members eligible to vote (this does not include the IOC President, who chooses not to vote).
* 103 votes were cast.
* One IOC member did not vote.
* No abstentions were recorded, no votes were voided.
* The result of the vote was:
o London 39
o Paris 33
o Madrid 31.
* Having the least number of votes, Madrid was eliminated.
* Even if the 104th vote had been cast, it is mathematically impossible that it could have changed the outcome of the third round of voting i.e. even if the 104th vote had been cast for Madrid, that city would still have been eliminated, having one vote less than Paris, leaving Paris and London in the final round.

In accordance with the IOC's transparent process, full voting details were made available to media attending the IOC's 117th Session in Singapore.*


----------



## rantanamo

I don't know if they would send it back to Spain or Not. I do know the US had two games within 12 years. And might get another for 2016.

My point about the voting error, is that you guys are going on about winning because of some purpose built stadium or not, when there were clearly many other factors going on. All you have to do is read articles about the IOC's decision and what they liked about London's bid: Re-use and Rehabilitation. 

As for Turner Field, you might not like the look or that one end was torn down, but the fact is, it is a MLB stadium. It was one of the nicest, most amenity laden olympic stadiums ever because of that and served its purpose well. It also didn't have annoying roof shadows.


----------



## Habte

Atlanta was lucky enough to have money poured in from Coca-Cola and other businesses in the Area for 96, plus the Dream Team II, but otherwise it was a big sham for the olympics, plus the godawful stadium. The games were going to go to Athens, but they were not ready.

However, Montreal had the worst stadium in Olympic history, in addition it was the worst olympic games to date, considering the fact that many countries did not participate in the game, and that ugly stadium costed a billion of dollars to build, and is still underfunded. The Expos would never survive in that stadium, and now play in DC.


----------



## victory

Habte said:


> Atlanta was lucky enough to have money poured in from Coca-Cola and other businesses in the Area for 96, plus the Dream Team II, but otherwise it was a big sham for the olympics, plus the godawful stadium. The games were going to go to Athens, but they were not ready.


Melbourne had a good chance of getting 1996.

Atlanta also altered city record lowering crime rates and poverty issues to make its bid look more attractive.


----------



## alesmarv

Habte said:


> Atlanta was lucky enough to have money poured in from Coca-Cola and other businesses in the Area for 96, plus the Dream Team II, but otherwise it was a big sham for the olympics, plus the godawful stadium. The games were going to go to Athens, but they were not ready.
> 
> However, Montreal had the worst stadium in Olympic history, in addition it was the worst olympic games to date, considering the fact that many countries did not participate in the game, and that ugly stadium costed a billion of dollars to build, and is still underfunded. The Expos would never survive in that stadium, and now play in DC.


Did you know that Montreal is still paying for the Olympics because they were something like 4 or 5 times over budget. And this is like almost 40 years later.


----------



## Mo Rush

rantanamo said:


> I don't know if they would send it back to Spain or Not. I do know the US had two games within 12 years. And might get another for 2016.
> 
> My point about the voting error, is that you guys are going on about winning because of some purpose built stadium or not, when there were clearly many other factors going on. All you have to do is read articles about the IOC's decision and what they liked about London's bid: Re-use and Rehabilitation.
> 
> As for Turner Field, you might not like the look or that one end was torn down, but the fact is, it is a MLB stadium. It was one of the nicest, most amenity laden olympic stadiums ever because of that and served its purpose well. It also didn't have annoying roof shadows.


OH wow no shadows...thats amazing thats certainly a good enough reason why its better than the 110,000 now 80,00 telstra stadium previously stadium australia rrright. amenity laden...yeah well because it was used before...i dont think any VIP's or athletes or spectators went short on amenities at the 2000 stadium..


----------



## rantanamo

The shadows were still horrible. Athletes don't like them. They will tell you that if you ask. In a place like London, its likely not a problem. In sunnier climates it is. Why do you think the use of 'bird cloth' materials are becoming so vogue? Fashion? No.


----------



## Kampflamm

The cloth materials are probably more popular because shadows cause grass to not grow properly. I can't imagine shadows being that big of a problem for someone who's job it is to run 100 meters as fast as possible.


----------



## The Game Is Up

That stadium in New York could never have been built at that location. For all it's reputation as a progressive place they're pretty conservative when it comes to sporting facilities. Notice that the baseball facilities are pretty old and that's their so-called national past-time. The NFL stadium is in East Rutherford, New Jersey. Yes, East Rutherford, New Jersey. The Madison Square Garden was built on what was a rail station and people there got angry about that (understandably).

The Olympic stadium was an idea by the mayor and the Jets and was going to go on what is now a railyard shed. And they got white heat for that. For my fellow Euros, there's a section in New York called the West Side, also called Hell's Kitchen. The people there are pretty hardcore when it comes to anti-stadium. So much so that they organised blogs and websites to further their cause. Politicians from that area came out against it because they were afraid of those people. West Siders have a reputation for killing off big projects, like the stadium. I don't know how the convention centre got built considering. :?

Therefore, no stadium there. No Olympics and maybe never in New York.


----------



## TalB

The main reason it was cancelled was b/c nobody wanted to pay for it, and this was even for those who supported having it.


----------



## building demolisher

dubai


----------



## themongrel

delhi or dubai, it somewhere where thers never been an olympics (south asia)


----------



## Durbsboi

cmc said:


> My Vote......
> For Houston all the way..............



hey houston will get it, if they have CHUCK IS ON THERE TEAM!


----------



## nomarandlee

Iain1974 said:


> Personally I think the USA deserves the games every 20-odd years. Don't listen to the rest of the people on here - they just have a chip on their shoulder.



It doesn't really bother me. As much as I would like to see the games in the States I also would like to see it in a lot of new places as well and understand wanting to spread it around. But if the powers that be want to give it to the U.S. and a U.S. city put up a real good bid then so be it I guess.....


----------



## Mesh22

Iain1974.. 

You may think the US deserves it, but the IOC does not think the same way it did in from the 1970's to 1990's (basically from Avery to Samaranch). 

FACT IS after Beijing 2008 (and to a lesser extent London 2012) the US will NOT have such a supreme domination over the Olympic Games like it did in its glory years from 1984 to 1996.

2016 will not go to the US, no matter who bids. perhaps 2024/2028.

Atlanta 1996 was a travesty. Salt Lake City's bid was a total fuckup. At least Salt Lake City was ABLE to put on a good show (better than Torino 2006 IMO). 

HOWEVER, in terms of 2016 selection im pretty sure its a toss up between Chicago and San Fran.

Chicago was robbed of the 1904 Olympics (which the IOC selected it for), by the US Government, who put it in St. Louis (so it would not take the limelight from World's Fair being held there)
San Francisco would make a stunning host city. Theres something about the Olympics in San Francisco that would be like Sydney 2000 all over again. Pleasent. 

LA is a practical solution. After London scored its third Olympiad in 2012; Who knows. A 3rd LA Olympics could happen. It's a practical option, but it would be nice to see the rest of the US (if we *have* to revisit the US).

Philadelphia; beautiful amazing city; just not Olympic material.

New York; im not suprised their not bidding again; NY doesn't need the Olympics, it didn't seem to want the 2012 Games as much as London or Paris did. 

And....Houston. Uh-oh. No. Atlanta left a bad taste in everyones mouth.


----------



## jmancuso

houston is way too hot even in september.


----------



## Rufus

for all of you who dont want the olympics in the u.s., here is the thing. the IOC must equally distribute between continents. for the past few years, the only continents competing were N.America, Europe, australia, and Asia, now that Africa and S. America are coming into the mix, the IOC has more to choose from, but that is a problem. The IOC will want to try the main 4 before it moves on, and with Asia and Europe hosting the next two Summer games, look towards N. America, then the newbies.

In terms of the USOC bid, look towards Chicago. The last bid from san Fran was criticized for its small area and length between venues that were to be spread out in the metro area. Chicago has a great spirit, money, venues (Soldier Field is not in bad condition and it would be perfect), plus all of the "slums" could be reinvented into nice neighborhoods and better housing. Chicago would be perfect for the Olympics, and the mayor has already stated that he wants the olympics to come to Chicago.


----------



## Effer

Chicago, it's a sports city!


----------



## rantanamo

The Olympic Committee has no obligation to spread the games for the sake of spreading. They'd ideally like to, but they also have the responsibility of finding capable hosts. If that means the U.S. every 20 years at this point, then that's just what has to be done.


----------



## dewback

Rufus said:


> (Soldier Field is not in bad condition and it would be perfect),


Soldier Field is Chicago's weakest point. It can't host an athletic track according to the parameters, and if it hosts it would be the first inagural/closing ceremonies stadium not to host athletics in quite a bit.

The stadium is not only is unsuitable for an Olympic stadium in its present form, but the last mess created during its "renovation" will make any Olympic transformation hard to to achieve. Daley's plan is to build a new stadium for a 2nd NFL team in Chicago, but that would nearly impossible with LA trying to get its first NFL team after a decade or so of losing its own teams.

Another possibility is using a college stadium instead of Soldiers Field. Northwestern U has Ryan arena in Evanston (which is adjunt to a mid sized building which might complicate its expansion from 40,000 seats), U of Illinois Urbana-Champaign has Memorial Stadium, and that makes more sense, although it the stadium isn't that close to the city (isn't like 2 hours away on car?).


----------



## Mo Rush

can u guys post some pics of the possible alternatives for chicago? as a main olympic stadium


----------



## Azn_chi_boi

Chicago... then if not, SF...

If Atlanta could hold one olympics, St. Louis could hold one that was suppose to be in Chicago, and LA could hold 2... then Chicago could hold one...


----------



## Mo Rush




----------



## ozscorpio7

San Francisco Just in time to show of the new bay bridge ,beautifull spectacular city. if not Chicago 

But I honestly don't think the US would get it now , The US has such a bad image now around the world , You know why, And we messed up in atlanta (in the eyes of the world) , 
I guess most people judge the games by the innaguration ceremony and Altlanta was after Barcelona (cool fire arrow) and before Sydney (cool water alien type fire) . 

We have so many talented people here in the USA why not just hire the guy that used to do the Michael Jackson videos to make an spectacular innagutation like an US olimpiad deserves? have actually good music like eric clapton or a really good singer someone you like ,If we use all our tecnology and potential we would probably make the best olimpics in history.


----------



## vivayo

I thinkn that at the moment a US candidate will be waisting its time, the image of the US around the world is at a new low, nothing against the american people, but your president just keep it coming,,,

also the Atlanta factor, cataloged by many as the worst games in recent years,,,

not to mention that many world cities ( Paris, Rio, Madrid, Moscow,,etc) that can rival any major american city are well interested in hosting the games,,,

And New York proved to be a very weak contender, considering the potential of the city, I mean they didnt even aproveed the olympic stadium


----------



## Rufus

what exactly is wrong with Soldier Field, minus the fact that many opinions on the stadium have been about its modern appearance?


----------



## Ginza

In my opinion a different country should be choosen to host the 2016 Olympics


----------



## ChiLooper

Iain1974 said:


> Chicago is a bit of a hole not too far from downtown.


 :bash:


----------



## Jules

Chicago of course. What kind of question is this?


----------



## mouse_boy

YEEA San Fransica sounds dope. I think it will bring the most ammount of tourist money into that city than any of the other American city list choice.


----------



## dewback

Rufus said:


> what exactly is wrong with Soldier Field, minus the fact that many opinions on the stadium have been about its modern appearance?


Like most of the NFL stadiums out there it can't host a IAAF approved track and field course. To install one it would require a new renovation and a further expansion of the number of seats.


----------



## redspork02

*San Francisco would be a Beutiful Choice so i will Cheer for them to win.
There last bid had some problems, i think that there problem was that there venues were to spread out.

*Chicago would be my second choice great all american city.
I think there going to have trouble with there "new" stadium being biult, similar to New Yorks Problem.

*Philadelphia would be a good choice also would garner more recognition as which it needs. beutiful city, historic.

*L.A. is the easy way out from all the choices, i would love to see the games held here but the 84 olympiad hurts its case, everything else is in place already and the city council approved the new stadium redevelopement plan for the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum.
Heres the forum For that:L.A. Remodeled Coliseum forum and discussion or look below.... 

*Houston is the thumb in this one, most people know about Houston but probably cant find it on a map, but maybe after the other 3 cities i would choose Houston , Why not? but who knows? its a great city and Reliant Stadium is Awesome, one of the best if seen.

but im biased and i clicked L.A. lol :bash: :runaway:


----------



## skaP187

Looks nice, is there more information about the sporting facitleties available in Monterey?


----------



## skaP187

Dream on, wait for another 30-40 years like the rest of the world!


----------



## Irish Blood English Heart

Beautiful, that glass skyscraper is amazing too. I hope they get it.


----------



## Wezza

I really don't think USA should have the Olympics again within 20 years since the last time they hosted them!! There are plenty more places around that deserve it more.


----------



## dANIEL2004

No way!!!!!!


----------



## _Gaucho__

skaP187 said:


> What about the worldchampionships. I heard they are going to bid for the worldcup 2014 or something, or is that just gosip?


No, Argentina will support Brazil's bid for the 2014 World Cup . 




mauritius gunner said:


> I think Buenos Aires has a very strong case, leading the bid for a first South American Olympics and why not? *It is afterall the most populous city in South America* and is steeped in splendid and historical architecture.
> 
> Perhaps the only other cities in SA that could rival is Rio de Janeiro or Sao Paulo, *but I think economical stability and infrastructure is important* and the Argentine city will develop quickly and win hands down on both counts, if it hasn't already.


The most populous city in South America is Sao Paulo, with 18 million people living there . Buenos Aires has 13 million people, but I don't think that the IOC choose cities because of its populations.

Brazil has in these days economical stability and including good infrastrucutre, the major problem here is urban violence in both Rio and Sao Paulo , which is associated with gangs who deal drugs.



skaP187 said:


> Well our summer (Europe) is their (Argentina) winter...
> I don't know about that, but maybe gaucho can inform us about that.



But the winter in Buenos Aires is not like the winter in Europe , it doesn't even snow !!! If Buenos Aires is choosen the Olympic city of 2016 , most probably the event will happen in September, just like in Sidney 2000 .


----------



## Loranga

What's the average temperature in Monterrey during the planned time of the olympics?


----------



## cphdude

Wezza said:


> I really don't think USA should have the Olympics again within 20 years since the last time they hosted them!! There are plenty more places around that deserve it more.


And when you ad 20 years to 1996, which was the last time, what year do you get?


----------



## cmc

skaP187 said:


> Looks nice, is there more information about the sporting facitleties available in Monterey?


*MONTERREY 2016​*
The city, as of today, it doesn't count with many sport facilities, but it's planning to build more to get the 2016 Games awarded.....
The official bid webiste should be publising soon the city's future plans..

Here are some the city has now..

Arena Monterrey- 18,000

















Estadio Monterrey- 27,000









Estadio Universitario- 45,000









Estadio Tecnologico- 38,000


----------



## al74

No lo veo posible, existen problemas mucho más importantes a resolver en la Argentina, antes que ponerse a pensar en como resolver un problema que todavía ni siquiera existe; recién hace 3 años que la economía crece, vienen de una crisis que aún hoy perdura, el país no tiene credibilidad internacional, no respetan los compromisos económicos asumidos; como para ponerse a pensar en mayores gastos; sinceramente creo que sería muy bueno tener los juegos en Buenos Aires, pero no lo veo posible en la actualidad, a lo mejor dentro de 20 años si la economía mantiene el ritmo de crecimiento actual o al menos un crecimiento sostenido; y el país se decide a tener la seriedad necesaria en sus gobernantes que le permita ser visto como un país en serio y de esto último hoy están a años luz de lo mínimo imprescindible.


----------



## Seth Gecko

Its AlL gUUd said:


> i would back the bid, but since London got 2012 i don't think it would be fair











WHOOOOOOSH!!


----------



## chester84

:hahaha:


----------



## rantanamo

you get blind hatred, LOL


----------



## cmc

Loranga said:


> What's the average temperature in Monterrey during the planned time of the olympics?


*MONTERREY 2016*​
Monterrey is a warm city with an average temperature in the 90s, but MTY can host the games in September like Sydney 2000, when the temperatures are better...


----------



## brummad

i think it would be a very good looking games...obviously with a bit of new building but i can just see a massive set of olympic glowing rings up there in them hills!


----------



## Wezza

cphdude said:


> And when you ad 20 years to 1996, which was the last time, what year do you get?


Exactly, 2016. Far too soon for the USA to be hosting the Olympics again. Don't be greedy!! lol


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

ATLANTA 96 was CRAP, that stdium was on of the worst aswell


----------



## The Baz

The Atlanta Olympics were very good, especially for American athletes. I really liked watching the games along with many other in the record breaking viewership. Many joke about the "Ghetto Olympics" but Atlanta was quite memorable and fun (anyone forget the torch lighting?). The 2002 Salt Lake games (the final in US) also went amazingly well.

NBC/GE has a unwritten rule with the Olympic committee that the Olympics must be held in N. America once every decade (or close too) because of the ratings power N. American Olympics generate. I don't blame them, because the US is one of the largest countries and contributers to the games.

Having a double helping of N. American Winter Olympics might delay another American summer game until 2020. Miami likely won't make the shortlist of cities due to other major cities having more resources, facilities, and history to woo. :runaway:


----------



## Wezza

^^
Okay then. Have the next Summer Olympics in North America in Canada!! The last time was Montreal......... Though, with Vancouver hosting the next Winter Olympics, that may be a problem as well.

I think the next American city to host the games should be either New York or Chicago.


----------



## cphdude

Wezza said:


> Exactly, 2016. Far too soon for the USA to be hosting the Olympics again. Don't be greedy!! lol


You were the one who said 20 years after the last one, not me. 

And besides, as I have mentioned before, the US needs to host once every 20 years or so, because of the money....So, they have to really screw it up, not to get it in 2016...


----------



## Migelson GDL

TIJUANA-GUADALAJARA and MONTERREY.....of course!!!


----------



## skaP187

Buenos Aires, claro por las chicas Argentinas!


----------



## OtAkAw

BUENOS AIRES, RIO de JANEIRO, SANTIAGO de Chile, LIMA, BARRANQUILLA, CARACAS, LA PAZ, QUITO, MONTEVIDEO or any MAJOR South American CIty. If the fact that I read in an Olympic site is true (that they don't choose consecutive host cities in continents whose continent already hosted the Games in the past several years) then the most logical location is in South America, IOC shouldnt be selfish, there's still so many great cities to choose from.


----------



## mithology77

Madrid is present for 2016 Olympic !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crossbowman

*Dubai*


----------



## Alexandre SP

SÃO PAULO 2016


----------



## alsen

Thailand


----------



## ZZ-II

Dubai!!!!


----------



## Tobruk

Buenos Aires


----------



## GlobalJoe

¡Madrid!


----------



## DrasQue

Mo Rush said:


> 2016 IOC shortlist:
> 
> New York
> Cape Town
> Buenos Aires
> Rio de Janeiro
> Istanbul


Exactly !
Btw I can't understand people whose lists don't consider Istanbul :dunno: :nono:


----------



## Nikom

willo said:


> what city of portugal will be bidding¿?¿??¿ or it's the whole country?¿?¿


The city of Lisbon


----------



## willo

Nikom said:


> The city of Lisbon


thanks :cheers:


----------



## jimbojoe45

Chicago !!


----------



## cphdude

jimbojoe45 said:


> Chicago !!


I agree. Now that New York is out, Chicago sounds like the best bet...


----------



## Toronto06

2016 TORONTO!

but out of that list, Delhi, India


----------



## The Baz

San Francisco.

If not that then, LA, NYNY, Chicago, New Orleans :runaway: or South Africa.


----------



## dANIEL2004

I think 2016 will be the time of America again. But maybe somewhere in South America this time  and 2020 back to Europe!


----------



## Andres_Maz

Monterrey 2016 :d 

www.monterrey2016.org


----------



## Jamesnba

to me, anywhere...but in Rio not again!(pan 2007)


----------



## Citizen

I think Madrid is trying again next time. GO MADRID!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul will bid again ?!!!


----------



## nomarandlee

These poll choices are so out of date. The only ones on that poll that are likely to be serious contenders are Tokyo and Buenos Aires.


----------



## DrasQue

Istanbul will take the olympics this time


----------



## www.sercan.de

i think EURO 2016 would be better now


----------



## dANIEL2004

Dont think that Tyrkey is ready to host any Olympics..they have million more serius problems to solve, such as recognize countries that all the rest of the world does..


----------



## nomarandlee

I think Turkey would be a good canadite (though with imperfections). With it going to London though in 2016 I don't see it happening. I would bet it on being the first Muslim and Middle Eastern (depending on your which geography you want to use) to host (and sometime relatively soon).


----------



## DrasQue

dANIEL2004 said:


> Dont think that Tyrkey is ready to host any Olympics..they have million more serius problems to solve, such as recognize countries that all the rest of the world does..


That doesn't make any sense
How can you say we don't recognize countries?
What does that mean???


----------



## Efes

dANIEL2004 said:


> Dont think that Tyrkey is ready to host any Olympics..they have million more serius problems to solve, such as recognize countries that all the rest of the world does..



I didn't know Tyrkey was a country. What imperfections are you referring to? You have to be more specific and not make such general comments.


----------



## onetwothree

Lol, I love Copenhagen being in that poll  Rather unlikely, though. I'm hoping for either 2020 or 2024 in Copenhagen. 2016 won't be in Europe, I'm almost sure of that (can't say definitely, as surprises do occur). I think the US will win it, Chicago seems like a good choice, but personally I'd like it more in San Francisco. 

so, San Francisco 2016 for me


----------



## TalB

In the actual race, NYC is not a candidate for the 2016 Olympics.


----------



## cphdude

TalB said:


> In the actual race, NYC is not a candidate for the 2016 Olympics.


True. But people seam to either not know, or not care....


----------



## EDBTZ

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2016_Olympics#United_States


----------



## cphdude

EDBTZ said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2016_Olympics#United_States


and your point is?


----------



## spyguy

There should be an updated poll


----------



## Amit

*New Delhi, India*

New Delhi is investing quite a lot of money in improving its infrastructure for 2010 CommonWealth games. $2 billion has already been invested in a modern metro/subway network which currently covers 65 km; an additional $2 billion will be invested to extend it to 115 km before 2010. The international airport has been privatized and phase-1 of its modernization will be completed before 2010 at a cost of $1 billion. 

ALL public transport buses/taxis run on natural gas to minimize pollution. The city roads are being upgraded; expressways connecting it to the fast growing suburbs of Gurgaon/Noida and beyond have been constructed/are under construction as part of the ambitious Golden Quadrilateral national highway program. Stadiums are being upgraded/constructed. The New Delhi suburbs of Gurgaon/Noida are growing fast as an investment destination for IT and manufacturing companies.

By 2010, New Delhi will be a changed city when it hosts the Commonwealth games. India is planning to build on this and bid for the 2016 Olympics. It will be interesting to see how it fares in this ambitious bid.

Whether it wins in 2016 or not, it makes logical sense to host Olympics sometime in future for the 2nd fastest growing economy in the world (8.4% in 2005), 2nd largest country in terms of population, and one of the world's oldest civilizations. By 2020, India can be one of the top 5 economies in the world, up from #10 in 2005. Things will be quite different then.


----------



## dANIEL2004

Simple: Turkey is the only nation that hasne recognize the Cyprus Republic. And they wanna organise Olympics????


----------



## www.sercan.de

wow big problem 
If the northeren part will be recognize or if the 2 countries became one that it would not be a problem

But this is a political problem
it doen not have to do with hosting Olympics


----------



## cphdude

dANIEL2004 said:


> Simple: Turkey is the only nation that hasne recognize the Cyprus Republic. And they wanna organise Olympics????


remind me, when did China recognice Tibet as a free and independent country?

I get what you say, and agree with it...But many of the thing you can mantion about Turkey that should exclude them, you can also say about China. Granted China has been moving in the right direction in tha last many years, whereas Turkey has not. Also, China has 1.5 billion people and the IOC and the sponsors cant wait to tap into that market. Turkey is more deleloped and it wont make the same impact for the sponsors to have it there, nor for IOC, as they already know the olympics there....

So from a strictly moral standpoint, we have already crossed the line. However, i still dont think that Turkey should or indeed will be chosen...But ofcouse, I didnt thnk China should have been chosen either...


----------



## cphdude

Andres_Maz said:


> Monterrey 2016 :d
> 
> www.monterrey2016.org


hmm...I dont even know where Monterrey is....Granted, that is my own fault and problem....But i have no reall ude of the website, since i cant really see it in english....Maybe that me to, or the site isnt working right now( i have tried on 2 different computers)...Im hoping it is also in english, otherwise you really have a long way to go...


----------



## Mo Rush

Amit said:


> New Delhi is investing quite a lot of money in improving its infrastructure for 2010 CommonWealth games. $2 billion has already been invested in a modern metro/subway network which currently covers 65 km; it will cover 115 km before 2010. ALL public transport buses/taxis run on natural gas to avoid pollution. The city roads are being upgraded; expressways connecting it to the fast growing suburbs of Gurgaon/Noida and beyond have been constructed/are under construction as part of the ambitious Golden Quadrilateral national highway program. Stadiums are being upgraded/constructed. The New Delhi suburbs of Gurgaon/Noida are growing fast as an investment destination for IT and manufacturing companies.
> 
> By 2010, New Delhi will be a changed city when it hosts the Commonwealth games. India is planning to build on this and bid for the 2016 Olympics. It will be interesting to see how it fares in this ambitious bid.
> 
> Whether it wins in 2016 or not, it makes logical sense to host Olympics sometime in future for the 2nd fastest economy in the world and 2nd largest in terms of population. By 2020, India can be one of the top 5 economies in the world. Things will look different then.


is delhi on time with its commonwealth games preparations? last i heard it was slightly behind schedule....lets hope it doesnt suffer the same fate as Kuala lumpur who thought CWG venues are good enough for an olympic games..best of luck to delhi...


----------



## Amit

Mo Rush said:


> is delhi on time with its commonwealth games preparations? last i heard it was slightly behind schedule....lets hope it doesnt suffer the same fate as Kuala lumpur who thought CWG venues are good enough for an olympic games..best of luck to delhi...


Thanks for the good wishes. I wish South Africa the best in its endeavour too.

For Commonwealth 2010, New Delhi is currently investing most of its effort in upgrading the transport infrastructure. I think work on renovated/new stadiums and the games village has yet to start. The Asian games were held there in 1982, so the plan is to use the sports infrastructure built then as a base and build on it. As per a recent government report, $1.25 billion is expected to be spent on the 2010 games.

New Delhi is also planning to bid for the Asian games in 2014. Ofcourse the Olympics is a much bigger challenge than the Asian or Commonwealth games. An investment to the tune of $5 billion may be required. New Delhi, or any other city, has to be world class to earn the right to host Olympics.


----------



## Amit

New Delhi, India


----------



## duskdawn

cphdude said:


> remind me, when did China recognice Tibet as a free and independent country?


Why China has to recognize Tibet as a free and independent country? Tibet is a part of China throughout these 800 years. When was the time America was discovered?
Do you know Chinese history? If not, then shut up.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=361800


----------



## MetropolitanBoy

Dubai 2016


----------



## BinALAin

Tokyo 2016 .................... Dubai 2020


----------



## sravan2569

where is new delhi man. They are gonna host 2010 Commonwealth, 2014 Asian Games and 2016 Olympic games!


----------



## Jules

*Chicago 2016*


----------



## cphdude

duskdawn said:


> Why China has to recognize Tibet as a free and independent country? Tibet is a part of China throughout these 800 years. When was the time America was discovered?
> Do you know Chinese history? If not, then shut up.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=361800


Im sorry, was I talking to you? No, so go soil yourself.....


----------



## duskdawn

cphdude said:


> Im sorry, was I talking to you? No, so go soil yourself.....


I don't bother who you are talking to, but I do bother when you tell lies about my country.
Prove you are right or remain dumb.


----------



## wigo

cphdude said:


> Im sorry, was I talking to you? No, so go soil yourself.....


If you put nonesense here, then there have to be some response. Oh sure, go hell!


----------



## Harkeb

Will Taiwan be recognised at the Beijing Olympics under their own flag, or again as a watered down "China-Taipei" with an obscure symbol of a flag?


----------



## duskdawn

harkerb said:


> Will Taiwan be recognised at the Beijing Olympics under their own flag, or again as a watered down "China-Taipei" with an obscure symbol of a flag?


They will use "Chinese Taipei" as before. 
http://www.olympic.org/fr/organisation/noc/noc_fr.asp?noc_initials=TPE
There's no reason to change it.


----------



## feverwin

duskdawn said:


> They will use "Chinese Taipei" as before.
> http://www.olympic.org/fr/organisation/noc/noc_fr.asp?noc_initials=TPE
> There's no reason to change it.


Well, it's no possible to change in years. Since the mainly anti-China present Chen will be soon blown off by people...


----------



## cphdude

duskdawn said:


> I don't bother who you are talking to, but I do bother when you tell lies about my country.
> Prove you are right or remain dumb.


f**k off you troll....


----------



## duskdawn

cphdude said:


> f**k off you troll....


How old are you, sir?
The more you post, the less the basic knowledge and courtesy you show to all of us. I think it's time for us to leave you alone. I don't want to trash this thread to another political flame. But next time when you want to prove you are right, prove it with knowledge and evidences, not with your "little brother". :sleepy:


----------



## _Gaucho__

BUENOS AIRES !


----------



## -Corey-

San Diego, CA, USA if not that well Buenos Aires 2016


----------



## dysan1

Why arent Taiwan their own country? i always thought they were...seems like they should be allowed to separate, its like South Africa controlling Namibia, they were let free years ago


----------



## cphdude

duskdawn said:


> I think it's time for us to leave you alone


oh thank god, chairman Mao...


----------



## cphdude

YelloPerilo said:


> Monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No country has as many people as China.
> 
> 
> 
> Right...so a few million people killed by the government is just what you might expect or what? No big deal??
Click to expand...


----------



## Monkey

wigo said:


> Monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to make sure 77 million is the number before you make an accusation. And we also need to take in the account that China was under extreme poverty and western embargo during 1950-1960s.
> 
> 
> 
> 77 million is clearly given as the number based on a median of estimates from dozens of cited historians. Check for yourself here along with his souurces and explanation:
> http://freedomspeace.blogspot.com/2005/11/reevaluating-chinas-democide-to-be.html
Click to expand...


----------



## Monkey

duskdawn said:


> ?? What a liar! I wish I know you in person and educate you about this. It needs a whole day to change your mind though, since your anti-communist biased press has rooted so deeply in your mind.
> Pathetic.


I am not lying. Lying is when you say something you know to be untrue. I am citing historians (not press) and their estimates and conclusions. See my sources:
http://users.erols.com/mwhite28/warstat1.htm#Mao


----------



## YelloPerilo

cphdude said:


> YelloPerilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right...so a few million people killed by the government is just what you might expect or what? No big deal??
> 
> 
> 
> Only babarians can come up with this barbaric logic.
> 
> Dänen sind nicht zu helfen!
Click to expand...


----------



## cphdude

YelloPerilo said:


> cphdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only babarians can come up with this barbaric logic.
> 
> Dänen sind nicht zu helfen!
> 
> 
> 
> just reacting to your comments....
Click to expand...


----------



## duskdawn

Monkey said:


> I am not lying. Lying is when you say something you know to be untrue. I am citing historians (not press) and their estimates and conclusions. See my sources:
> http://users.erols.com/mwhite28/warstat1.htm#Mao


Because your historians are anti-communist historians. In this case, your whole society is based on one goal: Let the communist down. I live here in US long enough to know what this bias is. But you cannot because I assume you've never been to China and see how people live there, do you? Then what are you doing here?
quoting cannot be compared to watching, seeing and experiencing.

I am not saying communist is good but
1. China is not communist any more and
2. Your media or gov't or so called "historian" are accusing the whole Chinese society because we were communist and refused to cooperate with you.
It's like you hate a girl then you portrait her as a devil. If you love one, you treat her as an angel. WTF!


----------



## YelloPerilo

Monkey said:


> wigo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 77 million is clearly given as the number based on a median of estimates from dozens of cited historians. Check for yourself here along with his souurces and explanation:
> http://freedomspeace.blogspot.com/2005/11/reevaluating-chinas-democide-to-be.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two books have had a big impact on my evaluation of Mao's rise to absolute power and his rule over China. One is Wild Swans: Three Daughters of China by Jung Chang, and the other is Mao: the Unknown Story that she wrote with her husband, Jon Halliday. I'm now convinced that Stalin exceeded Hitler in monstrous evil, and Mao beat out Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jung chang has been discredited by well known historians about her works.
Click to expand...


----------



## YelloPerilo

cphdude said:


> YelloPerilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> just reacting to your comments....
> 
> 
> 
> You were to braindead to understand the logic of my statement!
> 
> Dänen soll mal Hirn regnen!
Click to expand...


----------



## wigo

Monkey said:


> wigo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 77 million is clearly given as the number based on a median of estimates from dozens of cited historians. Check for yourself here along with his souurces and explanation:
> http://freedomspeace.blogspot.com/2005/11/reevaluating-chinas-democide-to-be.html
> 
> 
> 
> Then what is China population in 1937, 1945, 1949 and 1976? And what is the life expectency in 1949 and 1976? As I mentioned earlier, you need to have reliable source instead of making data, which is exactly what this guy does.
> 
> Also, another concept is percentage. You can't say China is not as safe as britain because China has 1000 murders every year, while britain has only 100 accounts, don't you get it?
Click to expand...


----------



## YelloPerilo

Denmark two points.
Danois deux points. 

Dänen verdienen es nicht besser!


----------



## duskdawn

They are good at collecting data. Unforturnately, none of them are valid.
These historian made all this up while sitting at home drinking coffee and watching "CNN world news".:eek2: 
What is "the world"？ BTW　:laugh:


----------



## Monkey

duskdawn said:


> Because your historians are anti-communist historians. In this case, your whole society is based on one goal: Let the communist down. I live here in US long enough to know what this bias is. But you cannot because I assume you've never been to China and see how people live there, do you? Then what are you doing here?


I have been to China loads of times. I don't live in the US.


----------



## Monkey

wigo said:


> Monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what is China population in 1937, 1945, 1949 and 1976? And what is the life expectency in 1949 and 1976? As I mentioned earlier, you need to have reliable source instead of making data, which is exactly what this guy does.
> 
> Also, another concept is percentage. You can't say China is not as safe as britain because China has 1000 murders every year, while britain has only 100 accounts, don't you get it?
> 
> 
> 
> China's rate of killing through the C20th has been much higher than Britain's even in per capuita terms.
Click to expand...


----------



## Monkey

duplicate post


----------



## Monkey

YelloPerilo said:


> Jung chang has been discredited by well known historians about her works.


Oh no she's hasn't!! She is fated in academic circles all over the world. The most stinging criticism I have read is that she adds little new to what other celebrated historians, such as Becker, have already documented.


----------



## wigo

Monkey said:


> wigo said:
> 
> 
> 
> China's rate of killing through the C20th has been much higher than Britain's even in per capuita terms.
> 
> 
> 
> gosh I am really tired of arguing with your ignorant people, do you still remember the potato disease occured in Irland century ago, which wiped out half of irish population and forced an irish exodus to america? And by your definition, that is a british massacre, just you don't want to talk
> about.
> 
> http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/m2001alt.html
> 
> AND I HAVE TOLD YOU THIS TWO TIMES!!! SHOULD I TELL YOU EVERY TIME!!! HOW CAN YOU ARGUE WITH SOMEONE ELSE IF YOU ARE SIMPLY INCOMPETENT!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Modernization

Since when this thread become China vs. Britain?


----------



## wigo

someone start to bring in politics, and then one thing leads to another.....


----------



## YelloPerilo

Monkey said:


> Oh no she's hasn't!! She is fated in academic circles all over the world. The most stinging criticism I have read is that she adds little new to what other celebrated historians, such as Becker, have already documented.


Yes, she has been. She was a victim of Maos's wrong decisions and it's her revenge for the misery she endured. Her work is not academic by nature, but sensational and good to make money.


----------



## nano2192

i like Buenos Aires as the host...it has beautiful stadiums with many plans of expansion....but it infrastructure has to be better.....


----------



## Durbsboi

dANIEL2004 said:


> You really dont know how Atlanta bought..oops sorry, I mean won the race of the Olympic bid for 1996
> As for your nice expressions , I m nopt a dick head but u really need spme education.._are any schools in the place u live_?


judging from your spelling & grammer I think its you the one thats needs the education 

Dont worry carry on dissing Durbs, we'll see


----------



## Durbsboi

skaP187 said:


> But according to the poll Buenos Aires will win it(46%), so better luck next time?
> (Durban is not in it so that makes life easy for BA ofcourse ....)


This pole means nothing, the real decider is the Olympic comitee so theres no need to get carried away with this......


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Durbsboi said:


> This pole means nothing, the real decider is the Olympic comitee so theres no need to get carried away with this......


Funny you attack other peoples spelling and then spell poll wrong yourself


----------



## skaP187

but if you look at the list of names, Durban does not realy have a chance to my opinion. The most people I think don't know where Durban is... I am sorry but it is the trueth. So I hope for Durban they have some consertium like Coca Cola there, otherwise I don't think they have a chance...


----------



## skaP187

Tokyo (Japan) 
NewYork (USA) 
Sao Paulo (Brazil) 
Istanbul (Turkey) 
Moscow(Russia) 
Johannesburg (RSA) 
Buenos Aires(Argentina) 
Copenhagen (Denmark) 

Durban? no way... I am sorry, but forget about it... start with getting a grand prix or something to make name, 
The WC 2010 does not do miracles, specialy when there 8-10 more cities to share the glory with....
I like geography and stuff and I know where Durban is , but before this forum I knew nothing about Durban (still don't) only that there are a lot of sharks.


----------



## Durbsboi

newcastle kid said:


> Funny you attack other peoples spelling and then spell poll wrong yourself


yeh you caught me there, but he criticised me first, & said I needed to go to school hence I attacked his spelling


----------



## Mo Rush

Durbsboi said:


> This pole means nothing, the real decider is the Olympic comitee so theres no need to get carried away with this......


as much as i support the growth of durbans international image through the world cup and a possible olympic bid..unfortunately the olympic committee being the real decider is what counts against durban at this stage.


----------



## Durbsboi

skaP187 said:


> Durban? no way... I am sorry, but forget about it... start with getting a grand prix or something to make name, .


Ahem :|
http://www.a1gp.com/gallery/?flashNavId=5
http://www.a1gp.com/racing/index.php?raceid=7




skaP187 said:


> The WC 2010 does not do miracles, specialy when there 8-10 more cities to share the glory with.....


Biggest sporting occasion in the world, yeh sure, WC of soccer is even bigger than the olympics bro.



skaP187 said:


> I like geography and stuff and I know where Durban is , but before this forum I knew nothing about Durban (still don't) only that there are a lot of sharks.


Well I didnt say you suppose to know alot about Durban we still growing, CT & Joburg have already grown its our turn now, all I am saying in a few years to come, you will hear about us, because I am in the construction industry & seeing things happen! the building boom has just begun in Durban, we are transforming this place, hence I said wait & see.

oh & by the way the Cape area has more sharks than us, the great whites JUMP in those areas!


----------



## Mo Rush

skaP187 said:


> Tokyo (Japan)
> NewYork (USA)
> Sao Paulo (Brazil)
> Istanbul (Turkey)
> Moscow(Russia)
> Johannesburg (RSA)
> Buenos Aires(Argentina)
> Copenhagen (Denmark)
> 
> Durban? no way... I am sorry, but forget about it... start with getting a grand prix or something to make name,
> The WC 2010 does not do miracles, specialy when there 8-10 more cities to share the glory with....
> I like geography and stuff and I know where Durban is , but before this forum I knew nothing about Durban (still don't) only that there are a lot of sharks.


the list should be (i stand to be corrected)

chicago (as the front runner thus far in the US evaluation)
madrid will bid again
rome as milan dropped out
delhi has indicated they would bid
possibly buenos aires and rio de janeiro who according to the IOC have shown interest
berlin might bid, as well as moscow but sochi made the 2014 shortlist so im not so sure
bangkok and monterrey seem keen as well...
of course then the japanese with fukuoka or tokyo..but i suspect tokyo will get the nod

this will be shortlisted to IMO

chicago
tokyo
rome 
madrid
rio/buenos aires
+ berlin if they bid


----------



## Mo Rush

Durbsboi said:


> Ahem :|
> http://www.a1gp.com/gallery/?flashNavId=5
> http://www.a1gp.com/racing/index.php?raceid=7
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest sporting occasion in the world, yeh sure, WC of soccer is even bigger than the olympics bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I didnt say you suppose to know alot about Durban we still growing, CT & Joburg have already grown its our turn now, all I am saying in a few years to come, you will hear about us, because I am in the construction industry & seeing things happen! the building boom has just begun in Durban, we are transforming this place, hence I said wait & see.
> 
> oh & by the way the Cape area has more sharks than us, the great whites JUMP in those areas!


all ur points are valid..however remember that other cities will continue to grow even if durban is growing well...cape town, joburg, rio, buenos aires and other "developing" country cities will all continue to grow...these cities have not reached their true growth potential..


----------



## www.sercan.de

Mo Rush said:


> the list should be (i stand to be corrected)
> 
> chicago (as the front runner thus far in the US evaluation)
> madrid will bid again
> rome as milan dropped out
> delhi has indicated they would bid
> possibly buenos aires and rio de janeiro who according to the IOC have shown interest
> berlin might bid, as well as moscow but sochi made the 2014 shortlist so im not so sure
> bangkok and monterrey seem keen as well...
> of course then the japanese with fukuoka or tokyo..but i suspect tokyo will get the nod
> 
> this will be shortlisted to IMO
> 
> chicago
> tokyo
> rome
> madrid
> rio/buenos aires
> + berlin if they bid


yes
i still don't heard anything about Istanbul 2016
IMO Turkey will bid for EURO2016


----------



## Durbsboi

Mo Rush said:


> all ur points are valid..however remember that other cities will continue to grow even if durban is growing well...cape town, joburg, rio, buenos aires and other "developing" country cities will all continue to grow...these cities have not reached their true growth potential..


Yes no city can reach its true growth potenial, there is always room for more, but what I am trying to to say is that CT & joesie had started there growth along time ago therefor being recognised world wide, & while CT & joesie were doing this Durbs because of our sleepy parliment were doing nothing! now that we have some waked up guys in our council stuff is happening, once we start getting recognised who knows what can happen, the A1 Gp is just a start for us, hopefully the Zulu Rally (WRC) & other major events will be awarded to us before the confederations cup in 2009.


----------



## dysan1

Dont forget...and i can get figures for this to prove it, construction in Durban at present is more than Joburg and CT combined (excluding the gautrain). So i see that as incredible growth.

But back on topic. Yes Durban is a long shot now, i dont doubt that for a second. our international rep is near zero, but that can and will change rapidly. I dont hink any south african city will hold the Olympics any time soon, not before 2024 at the earliest. And just because people know Joburg and CT better, doesnt mean that in 20 years Durban cant be more well known than them.

So i not getting into ur petty arguments, cos u all live in dream world half the time any way


----------



## oz.fil

Cebu, Philippines


----------



## DïegôLG

Buenos Aires


----------



## Marcio4Ever

*BRASILIA*


----------



## Vader1

SAN FRANCISCO ,

If not chicago .


----------



## tocino

Dublin


----------



## ricasa25

*MONTREAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Montreal will be the winner, I'm sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love MTL :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Hindustani

Delhi, India. By 2016, I can see it happening.


----------



## Jonestowncultinpicto

well looking at that list and considering some are not official bid citys for 2016 you really have to re-rig the list to what is known. BA argentina will not despite the poll simply because of the history of financial problems in that country. San Paulo I dont think has made any gesture towards the olympics yet whereas Rio has been making noise and is hosting the Pan american games and has the possibilty of hosting the world cup in 2014. The olympics in 2016 is going to the americas there is no doubt as the last time was 1996 in atlanta. With sydney, athens, bejing, and london having the next four additions the big Tv money people with NBC will want the games in the eastern time zone or somewheres close. That could be Rio, Santiago Chile or any major city in the americans including los angeles, houston, chicago, new york. Argentina is not getting the games anytime soon. The IOC wants the games in South America , Africa and a Muslim nation soon. Look for 
Rio 2016 and then either South Africa with Cape Town in 2020 or Abuja, Nigeria if they win the commonwealth games bid for 2014. A sucessful 2014 CWG's in Abuja would set that country up for the 2015 bid finals for the 2020 games. The mandate of having a muslim nation and an african nation host soon could be achieved with Abuja, Nigeria
Cape town South Africa to me would be the more desired place by far. 

jim jones


----------



## Mo Rush

Jonestowncultinpicto said:


> well looking at that list and considering some are not official bid citys for 2016 you really have to re-rig the list to what is known. BA argentina will not despite the poll simply because of the history of financial problems in that country. San Paulo I dont think has made any gesture towards the olympics yet whereas Rio has been making noise and is hosting the Pan american games and has the possibilty of hosting the world cup in 2014. The olympics in 2016 is going to the americas there is no doubt as the last time was 1996 in atlanta. With sydney, athens, bejing, and london having the next four additions the big Tv money people with NBC will want the games in the eastern time zone or somewheres close. That could be Rio, Santiago Chile or any major city in the americans including los angeles, houston, chicago, new york. Argentina is not getting the games anytime soon. The IOC wants the games in South America , Africa and a Muslim nation soon. Look for
> Rio 2016 and then either South Africa with Cape Town in 2020 or Abuja, Nigeria if they win the commonwealth games bid for 2014. A sucessful 2014 CWG's in Abuja would set that country up for the 2015 bid finals for the 2020 games. The mandate of having a muslim nation and an african nation host soon could be achieved with Abuja, Nigeria
> Cape town South Africa to me would be the more desired place by far.
> 
> jim jones


i know you...
just a small correction...the 2020 choice will be made in 2013


----------



## Mo Rush

Monday, July 03, 2006

Madrid To Bid For 2016 Summer Olympics
Posted 11:15 am ET (GamesBids.com)

According to media reports Madrid, who failed in its bid for the 2012 Summer Olympic Games, will announce Thursday that it will bid for the 2016 Summer Games.

Madrid’s announcement July 6 coincides with the date last year the city learned it had lost the 2012 bid to London.

Alberto Ruiz-Gallardon, Mayor of Madrid, will make the announcement. He said despite the fact London was chosen to host the 2012 Games, “the Olympic spirit continues in our city”.

International Olympic Committee (IOC) President Jacques Rogge said this year that European cities would still have a chance to host the 2016 Games. “If a bid is strong enough, the idea of rotating the Games between continents will not come into play”.


----------



## westisbest

i know lets bid for the 2056 olympics, although we wil be dead, lets get 2008 out of the way first, jeeeez


----------



## cphdude

Mo Rush said:


> Monday, July 03, 2006
> 
> Madrid To Bid For 2016 Summer Olympics
> Posted 11:15 am ET (GamesBids.com)
> 
> According to media reports Madrid, who failed in its bid for the 2012 Summer Olympic Games, will announce Thursday that it will bid for the 2016 Summer Games.
> 
> Madrid’s announcement July 6 coincides with the date last year the city learned it had lost the 2012 bid to London.
> 
> Alberto Ruiz-Gallardon, Mayor of Madrid, will make the announcement. He said despite the fact London was chosen to host the 2012 Games, “the Olympic spirit continues in our city”.
> 
> International Olympic Committee (IOC) President Jacques Rogge said this year that European cities would still have a chance to host the 2016 Games. “If a bid is strong enough, the idea of rotating the Games between continents will not come into play”.


Rogge has pretty much done anything but to come out and say to Madrid, "you need to bid for this"...Pretty odd to see such and andorsement, but I guess it worked...Might be a sign that the IOC still havent forgiven the US for Atlanta and dont see any other valid candidate at the moment...  Still, europe 2 times in a row might be a hard sell...


----------



## guy_in_dubai

DUBAI!


----------



## Peloso

Godthab, Greenland.


----------



## nitzomoe

istanbul


----------



## premier

the poll is confusing :?


----------



## MOTA

RIO DE JANEIRO!!!


----------



## firulo

Buenos Aires. If not that Santiago de Chile.


----------



## sofiane

CASABLANCA 2016 in morocco is the best city of the world and for the olympic games


----------



## Mo Rush

sofiane said:


> CASABLANCA 2016 in morocco is the best city of the world and for the olympic games


i think eventhough casablanca would get torn apart by the IOC they should probably just going ahead and bid someday, nothing stoppping them except the $500,000 fee.


----------



## Durbsboi

premier said:


> the poll is confusing :?


Yep doesnt make sense at all!


----------



## cphdude

Durbsboi said:


> Yep doesnt make sense at all!


its because it was never suposed to be a poll. Just write what you think, insted of vioting for it...


----------



## TOWERCITY2005

a stupid thread


----------



## exciter

MADRID.
we will decide tomorrow if we go for the 2016 or 2020 games. Anyway, Madrid has a great project ready to go, with half of the work just made...so, i hope we will get it.
As Roge said, the geographical question about repeating city in the same continent is not so important, and after the 'strange' votation in Singapore, i think Madrid deserves it, maybe not in 2016, but sure will be soon


----------



## gaoanyu

Sergey said:


> Busan, South Korea
> Chile
> Delhi, India
> Dubai, United Arab Emirates
> Hamburg, Germany
> Japan (Sapporo or Fukuoka)
> Kenya
> Naples, Milan or Rome, Italy
> Minneapolis-St. Paul, USA
> Moscow, Russia
> Portugal
> Rotterdam, Netherlands
> St. Petersburg, Russia
> San Diego USA
> Tijuana Mexico
> Tel Aviv, Israel
> Thailand


I should vote for the city of Portugal..


----------



## alsen

KUALA LUMPUR


----------



## Azcamadrid

¡MADRID!


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

the three USA finalists for the Olympics are Los Angeles, San Francisco and possibly Chicago!!

thanks to bay_area....

SF To Be Named U.S. Finalist For 2016 Olympics

POSTED: 4:00 pm PDT July 17, 2006
UPDATED: 6:17 pm PDT July 17, 2006

Email This Story | Print This Story

San Francisco will be named a U.S. finalist for the 2016 Olympics, NBC11's Raj Mathai exclusively reported Monday.

San Francisco will be one of two, possibly three finalists for America. Los Angeles will also be named a finalist, Mathai reported. Chicago could also be named.

Houston and Philadelphia were two of five original candidates that will not earn finalist spots, Mathai reported.

A U.S. Olympic Committee spokesman, Darryl Seibel, said Monday evening the elimination of Houston and Philadelphia from the pool of finalists is not official, saying the committee has not ruled out any of the five cities.

An official decision could come within the next two weeks, Seibel said.

When U.S. Olympic Committee Chairman Peter Ueberroth visited San Francisco on May 18, he said the committee may not even advance a U.S. city to hold the 2016 Games.

San Francisco has never hosted the Olympic Games.

The city competed for the 2012 summer games but lost out in the domestic competition to New York City. New York City, in turn, lost in the international competition to London.

NBC11's Raj Mathai will have more on his exclusive report tonight on the NBC11 News at 5 p.m. and 6 p.m.

http://www.nbc11.com/news/9531344/detail.html


----------



## Durbsboi

cmc said:


> How about a little more respect Mo Rush, I don't know if respect is common in SA and I don't really care, but if we're playing like that.. many are doubting that south africa is not going to be ready to host the 2010 WC


Its his opinion, whats wrong with you? If Monterry do get it, you can rub all in his face. & please dont drag 2010 into this, thats Soccer World cup, totally different from Olympics okay, & let people doubt, just like how many doubted that the new government in SA would obolish Aparthied & run the country properly, the same people who doubted that SA would win the Bid in the first place.


----------



## cphdude

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> the three USA finalists for the Olympics are Los Angeles, San Francisco and possibly Chicago!!
> 
> thanks to bay_area....
> 
> SF To Be Named U.S. Finalist For 2016 Olympics
> 
> POSTED: 4:00 pm PDT July 17, 2006
> UPDATED: 6:17 pm PDT July 17, 2006
> 
> Email This Story | Print This Story
> 
> San Francisco will be named a U.S. finalist for the 2016 Olympics, NBC11's Raj Mathai exclusively reported Monday.
> 
> San Francisco will be one of two, possibly three finalists for America. Los Angeles will also be named a finalist, Mathai reported. Chicago could also be named.
> 
> Houston and Philadelphia were two of five original candidates that will not earn finalist spots, Mathai reported.


Ha ha...I love when the media exclusively reports on something that most people already are in agreement with....Houston and Philadelphianever had a chance....


----------



## rastafario66

Monterrey's webpage is in spanish, because that's what they speak in Mexico, just as Fukuoka's and Tokyo's webpages are in japaneese.

I think this has to do with the fact they the IOC only allows you to promote your bid at this point nationally, so unless a country's official language is english, we won't get to see web pages in english, even though they are olympic pages.


----------



## cphdude

rastafario66 said:


> Monterrey's webpage is in spanish, because that's what they speak in Mexico....


well, I knew that. 


rastafario66 said:


> I think this has to do with the fact they the IOC only allows you to promote your bid at this point nationally, so unless a country's official language is english, we won't get to see web pages in english, even though they are olympic pages.


Well, I did not know that. If that is true, that would explain it. Though It sounds stupid and I would certainly try and create an other unofficial website in english. Otherwise people wont get the full use of it. What if a smal country of only 10 million people who only speak their language wanted to host, and could only do it in their language, even if it was only for a time....


----------



## Mo Rush

cphdude said:


> Ha ha...I love when the media exclusively reports on something that most people already are in agreement with....Houston and Philadelphianever had a chance....


yeah this happens a lot...


----------



## rastafario66

*Monterrey news*

Well I think this type of forums are good to comunicate and get to know what the cities plans are, untill they are allowed to do so in their own webpages.

So as far as Monterrey I'll add you this last comment I mentioned in another forum of the 2016 olympics.

On a radio interview yesterday at the 1510 Radio Station (government owned Radio Station) the Monterrey 2016 organizers explained how the city is already improving their infrastructure despite the selection of the city as the host for the Olympics.

Here are a few examples of the projects that are currently taking place.

For the organization of the 2007 FORUM of Cultures, event that the city is holding on the months of september, october and november, the city is doing some major changes in infrastructure including, adding to the Parque Fundidora Park an old land owned by the Peñoles company. This land will now be named as Fundidora Park II, and it will include an artifitial lake and the continuation of the Santa Lucia River. This Park now connects the Macroplaza at downtown Monterrey with the Fundidora Park with a river crossing the whole area. This site will be used as the venue for the Triathlon competitions for Monterrey 2016. They are also building a new center for exhibitions, adjecent to Cintermex building (Monterrey's main exhibition center) both buildings will be used for the Media Press Center at 2016. Inside the Fundidora Park is the Monterrey Arena with a capacity of 17,000 spectators. It is the most technological advanced facility in latin america of its kind, and will be used as the venue for Gymnastics and Basketball.

Here's a link for you to see what the event is about, and what they are building already.

http://www.monterreyforum2007.org/

INDE, which is the Government of Nuevo Leon Sport Department is currently restoring Parque Niños Heros (which is adjecent to the University of Nuevo Leon, public university) The restoration includes major modifications on the Velodrome, the archery area and the Tennis courts including 2 Stadium courts. This park will be used as the venue for the sports of Archery, Shooting, Cycling, and Tennis.

The University of Nuevo Leon will finish by the month of october their New Aquatics Center. They claim it will be the finest in latin america. This new center will be the venue for the 2008 World Youth Swimming Championships. The University is also building a new Arena with a capacity of 15,000 or 17,000 spectators. This venue will be used for Volleyball for the Olympics.

The Regiomontana University is building a new Gymnasium with a 5,000 capacity spactator for their new campus at downtown Monterrey, really close to the Macroplaza. This venue will be used for the competitions of Badminton for the 2016 olympics if Monterrey hosts the event. This university is owned by CEMEX the 3rd largest cement company in the world, and one of the companies with huge interests in Monterrey hosting the olympics in 2016.

Finally the ITESM, which is the most important private university in latin america, is building a new Aquatic Center. This site will be open air, and will be able to suit the Swimming events as they will leave space in the project for the Monterrey 2016 organizers to be able to put removable seats for a capacity of 15,000 spectators.


----------



## Mo Rush

rastafario66 said:


> Well I think this type of forums are good to comunicate and get to know what the cities plans are, untill they are allowed to do so in their own webpages.
> 
> So as far as Monterrey I'll add you this last comment I mentioned in another forum of the 2016 olympics.
> 
> On a radio interview yesterday at the 1510 Radio Station (government owned Radio Station) the Monterrey 2016 organizers explained how the city is already improving their infrastructure despite the selection of the city as the host for the Olympics.
> 
> Here are a few examples of the projects that are currently taking place.
> 
> For the organization of the 2007 FORUM of Cultures, event that the city is holding on the months of september, october and november, the city is doing some major changes in infrastructure including, adding to the Parque Fundidora Park an old land owned by the Peñoles company. This land will now be named as Fundidora Park II, and it will include an artifitial lake and the continuation of the Santa Lucia River. This Park now connects the Macroplaza at downtown Monterrey with the Fundidora Park with a river crossing the whole area. This site will be used as the venue for the Triathlon competitions for Monterrey 2016. They are also building a new center for exhibitions, adjecent to Cintermex building (Monterrey's main exhibition center) both buildings will be used for the Media Press Center at 2016. Inside the Fundidora Park is the Monterrey Arena with a capacity of 17,000 spectators. It is the most technological advanced facility in latin america of its kind, and will be used as the venue for Gymnastics and Basketball.
> 
> Here's a link for you to see what the event is about, and what they are building already.
> 
> http://www.monterreyforum2007.org/
> 
> INDE, which is the Government of Nuevo Leon Sport Department is currently restoring Parque Niños Heros (which is adjecent to the University of Nuevo Leon, public university) The restoration includes major modifications on the Velodrome, the archery area and the Tennis courts including 2 Stadium courts. This park will be used as the venue for the sports of Archery, Shooting, Cycling, and Tennis.
> 
> The University of Nuevo Leon will finish by the month of october their New Aquatics Center. They claim it will be the finest in latin america. This new center will be the venue for the 2008 World Youth Swimming Championships. The University is also building a new Arena with a capacity of 15,000 or 17,000 spectators. This venue will be used for Volleyball for the Olympics.
> 
> The Regiomontana University is building a new Gymnasium with a 5,000 capacity spactator for their new campus at downtown Monterrey, really close to the Macroplaza. This venue will be used for the competitions of Badminton for the 2016 olympics if Monterrey hosts the event. This university is owned by CEMEX the 3rd largest cement company in the world, and one of the companies with huge interests in Monterrey hosting the olympics in 2016.
> 
> Finally the ITESM, which is the most important private university in latin america, is building a new Aquatic Center. This site will be open air, and will be able to suit the Swimming events as they will leave space in the project for the Monterrey 2016 organizers to be able to put removable seats for a capacity of 15,000 spectators.


where can found renderings of this new aquatic centre?


----------



## rastafario66

I don't know if there are renders of the ITESM swimming pool, but I have the renders of the University of Nuevo Leon Aquatic Center, just don't know how to put images here.


----------



## El Nacionalista

I want Buenos Aires because it's just like Paris but cheaper.


----------



## Mo Rush

El Nacionalista said:


> I want Buenos Aires because it's just like Paris but cheaper.


its similar in a few ways to paris..of course it is the paris of south america..but its far from being "just like paris".


----------



## Betrayer

Monterrey , México


----------



## DrasQue

Istanbul or New York


----------



## maberk

Buenos Aires 2016!!!
I am an Argentine but i absolutely hate all my fellow argentines that claim that argentina is "faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar ahead" of the rest of latin america...
No wonder they say we are conseited!


----------



## GEwinnen

*Spain again?*



exciter said:


> MADRID.
> we will decide tomorrow if we go for the 2016 or 2020 games. Anyway, Madrid has a great project ready to go, with half of the work just made...so, i hope we will get it.
> As Roge said, the geographical question about repeating city in the same continent is not so important, and after the 'strange' votation in Singapore, i think Madrid deserves it, maybe not in 2016, but sure will be soon



1992 Barcelona
2016 Spain again? No way!


----------



## Canadian Chocho

:cheer: TORONTO :cheer:


----------



## Sielbeck

Canadian Chocho said:


> :cheer: TORONTO :cheer:



I agree, Toronto would be a great place! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## S1acker

Tel Aviv, Israel


----------



## Jamesnba

South America for the first time...Santiago de Chile or São Paulo(brazil)


----------



## Mo Rush

S1acker said:


> Tel Aviv, Israel


perfect.


----------



## oz.fil

Mo Rush said:


> malta


dont you think malta is abit too small for the olympics? 

CEBU, PHILIPPINES!


----------



## Mo Rush

oz.fil said:


> dont you think malta is abit too small for the olympics?
> 
> CEBU, PHILIPPINES!


malta vs cebu


----------



## keros

MADRID :cheers:


----------



## rastafario66

Monterrey, Mexico


----------



## Oxtail Soup

Cumbernauld


----------



## Isaac Newell

Oxtail Soup said:


> something, something, something, Rangers, something, something, something, 80,000 a game, something, something, something, bigger than you, something, something,


yawn


----------



## samsonyuen

From: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/artic...hive/2006/07/29/BUGRBK7JOJ1.DTL&type=business
___________________________


> Canada lessons can help S.F. clear Olympic hurdles
> How Vancouver leaders spent seven years convincing community and outsiders that long-term benefits outweigh inconvenience
> David Armstrong, Chronicle Staff Writer
> Saturday, July 29, 2006
> 
> San Francisco, which wants to host the 2016 summer Olympic Games, may want to take close notice of what Vancouver, British Columbia, did to win the 2010 Winter Olympics in the seven years it campaigned at home and abroad.
> 
> John Furlong, chief executive officer of Vancouver 2010, the nonprofit organization that put together the Canadian city's winning bid and will run the games, allowed that it was a long slog -- and that organizers had to sell their own community on hosting the games first.
> 
> From 1996, when Vancouver announced it was going for the gold, to 2003, when it won the rights from the International Olympic Committee to host the games, Furlong estimates his organizers attended 1,500 community meetings.
> 
> They dropped in on coffee klatches, bingo games and church socials to assure anxious Vancouverites worried about inconvenience from crowds and construction that the games could generate jobs, shine a flattering light on their city, and enrich British Columbia with sparkling sports facilities for long-term community use and upgrades of basic infrastructure such as roads and bridges.
> 
> Most Vancouverites now embrace the games, Furlong said, although some are concerned about environmental effects. The pristine coastal city has also begun to see economic benefits from hosting the Winter Games and the companion Paralympics, which will unfold in February and March of 2010, he said.
> 
> A construction boom has helped lift British Columbia's economy out of recession, Furlong said. Surging transpacific trade with China, which moves through the Port of Vancouver, has also helped, as has the prospering energy sector in the neighboring oil-rich province of Alberta, he said.
> 
> Major projects such as a rail line between downtown Vancouver and its international airport to handle Olympic-size crowds, and widening the twisty highway between seaside Vancouver and mountain-high Whistler, British Columbia, the resort town where many events will be held, have also inspired construction of housing, Furlong said.
> 
> Furlong spoke about the Olympics on Wednesday, the day San Francisco made it into the final three, with Los Angeles and Chicago, in its bid to be the U.S. standard-bearer for 2016. Furlong, enthusiastic but diplomatic, didn't handicap the race, but said San Francisco has a chance.
> 
> "San Francisco is on everyone's top 10 list,'' he said. "If they haven't been here, they want to see it. It has a wonderful reputation. Once you come here, you never forget. This is a splendid place.''
> 
> Furlong visited the Bay Area with a phalanx of Canadian officials to celebrate the opening of a Canadian consulate in San Francisco -- actually a reopening, as Canada had a consulate here until it was downsized to a trade office about a decade ago.
> 
> In addition to enjoying Vancouver's construction boom, Canada hopes for a windfall from tourists, especially visitors from California, said Michele McKenzie, president and CEO of the Canadian Tourism Commission, who visited San Francisco for the consulate opening.
> 
> McKenzie noted that a disproportionately high 20 percent of American visitors to Canada come from California. "This is the prime market for us,'' she said.
> 
> Canada's government and the provincial government of British Columbia are handling security for the 2010 games, which will cost about $1.6 billion to operate, according to Furlong. The construction budget is $520 million, up from an earlier estimate of $425 million.
> 
> What governments don't pay for, the organizing committee hopes to raise from corporations. Bell Canada, the nation's largest telecom operator, pledged $180 million, which Furlong says is the largest corporate sponsorship ever in either the Summer or Winter Games.
> 
> Vancouver's $1.6 billion total budget is modest compared with most recent and future Olympics. Its construction budget is less than half of that required to build sports venues in Turin, Italy, which hosted this year's Winter Games. Beijing plans to spend $1.6 billion just to run the 2008 summer games, with billions on top of that for citywide infrastructure improvements. London has budgeted $4.2 billion for city infrastructure improvements and an additional $3.6 billion to operate the 2012 summer games.
> 
> Noting that many winter sports facilities already exist in Vancouver and Whistler and that the winter games -- unlike the much-larger summer extravaganza -- don't require a 100,000-seat main stadium, Furlong said that should help keep the budget down for 2010.
> 
> Furlong said San Francisco, too, can adopt some of the marketing tactics Vancouver took for the Winter Games to land the Summer Olympics in 2016, emphasizing that San Francisco's cosmopolitan character is an important card to play.
> 
> He said the city should showcase the Bay Area's international character, emphasize the diversity of its population and underscore the range of non-Olympic attractions for visitors from around the world. That's just as important as having fine weather and high-quality sporting facilities in persuading international Olympics officials to bless your bid.
> 
> It worked for Vancouver, which, like the Bay Area, is a magnet for immigrants, said Furlong, himself an immigrant. A tall, trim, gray-haired executive, Furlong played Gaelic football and basketball in his native Tipperary, Ireland.
> 
> "The people of the world live in Vancouver -- as they do here,'' he said. "Wherever you're from, you'll have friends here. You have to emphasize that from the beginning.''


----------



## mantarraya

dubai its the best choice , and guadalajara mexico


----------



## tonytowers

Dubai


----------



## Kngkyle

Chicago.


----------



## atlaslion

I think dubai should be the place. They are building an state of the art sports city already.


----------



## Mo Rush

dubai aint gonna happen anytime soon,


----------



## Quintana

Sending athletes to the middle of the desert during the summer seems like a great idea... Olympics held in temperatures of 50 degrees celcius will certainly be memorable.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Dubai is the craziest place on earth. can you imagine a project like that anywhere else?


----------



## Mr. Fusion

Quintana said:


> Sending athletes to the middle of the desert during the summer seems like a great idea... Olympics held in temperatures of 50 degrees celcius will certainly be memorable.


But if there is a city who can pull off an Olympics with every event housed indoors with air conditioning... That city is Dubai. :yes:


----------



## cphdude

Mr. Fusion said:


> But if there is a city who can pull off an Olympics with every event housed indoors with air conditioning... That city is Dubai. :yes:


Yeah. Like the world isnt ending fast enough already...


----------



## Daireon

I'd love to see the olympics in buenos aires too, but i think there are many things to be done first in this country. I'd leave it for 2020 if Argentina keeps growing.


----------



## Dominican2dacore

I dont see how Argentina isnt ready to host an olympic game. I mean c'mon if Mexico City could host it in the 60's then Buenos Aires can most defitnitly host it for 2016.


----------



## Jamesnba

I'm brazilian but i'd like to Buenos Aires to host the Olympic Games of 2016...
Rio won't win, it's so dangerous,beautfull, but dangerous...


----------



## Daireon

Yeah, the thing is that Argentinean and Mexican histories are different. Maybe Buenos Aires is ready to host the 2016 olympics, but I'm not sure if Argentina is. I live in Argentina, and I think that before investing in such an important and amazingly expensive event, we should first solve vital problems, like infrastruture (we are under an energy crisis, threre aren't enough airports, etc.), poverty, insecurity, and so on, typical of an underdeveloped country. Once we have established some solid bases, I think we should start talking about olympic games, world cups and such.


----------



## Christianmx

It would be nice. I dream of Rio and Buenos Aires olympics (and one more for my Mexico of course  ) but whether that is feasible is another story.


----------



## samba_man

Go Riooooooooo !!!  :jk:


----------



## TEBC

i think rio de janeiro will host it first


----------



## misterdz

I would like that my algiers city is elected for the play of 2016! 
dubai
cairo 
moscow 
Teheran 
I am sour that dubai will be elected because it ontr a great project to build sporting infrastructure


----------



## Mo Rush

misterdz said:


> I would like that my algiers city is elected for the play of 2016!
> dubai
> cairo
> moscow
> Teheran
> I am sour that dubai will be elected because it ontr a great project to build sporting infrastructure


hilarious.


----------



## Canadian Chocho

Retarded/Ugly post


----------



## randy007

MADRID


----------



## Daireon

Buenos Aires, Argentina


----------



## cmc

/\/\onterrey~


----------



## Inyector

Trujillo (para evitar el centralismo en Peru)


----------



## Inyector

Es posible que paises sudamericanos puedan ser sedes de los juegos olimpicos pues el COI (Comite olimpico internacional) brinda a la ciudad elegida 1000000 millones de dolares para poder construir los escenarios deportivos.


----------



## PENINSULARIS

Monterrey


----------



## Matthieu

I don't think any European city should have it for 2016. I think it should be either New York, if they can improve their transportation, or a south american city like Buenos Aires.


----------



## MetropolitanBoy

My choices are:

Rio de Janeiro
Dubai
Cape Town
Singapore


----------



## Kaiser

^^ Singapore is small................

CEBU PHILIPPINES :colgate:


----------



## Kika

MADRID or any Latin American city


----------



## FabriFlorence

MADRID


----------



## skaleluyo

MONTERREY MEXICO!!!!!


----------



## alvikoke

IT WILL BE IN SPAIN, MADRID 2016


----------



## chijeff20

poland! warsaw


----------



## nomarandlee

LA does have more venues already in place but Chicago already has many more venues then most cities who will think about bidding. If LA will not have held it 32 years before I would say LA's appeal would be near as appealing or surpass Chicago's. But as great as LA is it is not London or Paris and I don't see the IOC going back to the well for prior cities instead of new blood especially after only 32 years and considering the U.S. has many marquee cities suiteable for hosting.

I do have concerns about Chicagos Olympic stadium plan but they are essentially doing similar to what London is planning and massively downsizing it to become a more realistic and used long term athletics center.


----------



## Fern~Fern*

Everyone dream on with your high hopes..... Los Angeles hands down is mastering this puppy in 2016. I guess like they say for those other cities, dream on since it's free. L.A. is a shoe in, again!!!!!


----------



## nomarandlee

Mo Rush said:


> Just a note, existing venues dont win olympic bids. Chicago if it is able to produce a firm stadium plan/deal has the O-factor to win an Olympic bid. Not that LA lacks the ability to win. The 1984 games were great...so now lets go there again? With so many great cities to choose from why return to LA?


What is the O factor Mo? Oprah?:lol: 

Chicago could also provide MJ as the torch lighter for the games, not a bad plus.


----------



## Cariad

I voted for Rio, I think that would be a great city for the olympics, I would like to see South Africa get it, but I am being cautious with WC 2010 coming up and wondering how that would go. I hope Auckland but in a bid too as I think New Zealand could host a great games.


----------



## Elsongs

Mo Rush said:


> Just a note, existing venues dont win olympic bids.



...but non-existing ones will absolutely lose 'em. Look at NYC's failed bids.



Mo Rush said:


> With so many great cities to choose from why return to LA?


Ummm, better ask London that question first. The already got their *third* Olympiad selected.


----------



## Elsongs

Nat76 said:


> The only new venue is a scalable temporary olympic stadium located in the Hyde Park neighborhood. The stadium would have 10,000 seats recessed in a bowl w/ an additional 80,000 above street grade. After the Games, the 80,000 would be removed.



I think that's a big waste. An Olympic stadium is supposed to be a living legacy of the games, not some temporary facility. Why couldn't they make it a new home for Da Bearssss? Why couldn't Soldier Field be the Olympic Stadium?


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Elsongs said:


> I think that's a big waste. An Olympic stadium is supposed to be a living legacy of the games, not some temporary facility. Why couldn't they make it a new home for Da Bearssss? Why couldn't Soldier Field be the Olympic Stadium?



no room for track and field. 

Also, the LA Bid has been altered a bit, with the Venues being more centralized. If the bid committee really wanted, they could host all the events in Los Angeles City. As the bid currently stands, almost every venue is linked by rail or will be by 2016. There are 3 major nodes where the games will be held, and a 2 mile stretch of Figueroa Blvd. downtown has the Colosseum, the Galen Center, the Nokia Theater, the Staples Center and Dodger Stadium.


----------



## PerthCity

I vote for Rio. It would be nice to have a South American city host for the first time.

I too am tired of a North American city hosting every few years.


----------



## nomarandlee

Elsongs said:


> I think that's a big waste. An Olympic stadium is supposed to be a living legacy of the games, not some temporary facility. Why couldn't they make it a new home for Da Bearssss? Why couldn't Soldier Field be the Olympic Stadium?


Well the way the majority of Olymic stadiums have been used they have been white elephants who may as well have been temporary. Maybe better to scale them down after for them to get more use and be more practical.

The Bears have a new stadium less then five years old. Soldier Field can't be expanded to 80-100k without major renovations and rehall that would probably cost more then it would to build the temporary.


----------



## nomarandlee

BeachRes44 said:


> I vote for Rio. It would be nice to have a South American city host for the first time.
> 
> I too am tired of a North American city hosting every few years.


Rio is my top choice if Chicago doesn't fly for whatever reason. I can certainly understand its appeal and think it would make a great host. There may be some infrastructure and gang issues but if they don't worry the IOC then I certainly would throw my lot behind them.


----------



## Ari Gold

Do people expect Rio to host the WOrld cup in 14 and the Olympics two years later?? Surely not.

Its only a matter of time before Rio gets the games, just not sure 2016 is it. Maybe the 20 games?


----------



## ||-GOB-||

Elsongs said:


> ...but non-existing ones will absolutely lose 'em. Look at NYC's failed bids.
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, better ask London that question first. The already got their *third* Olympiad selected.


However this is the first time that London has actually 'won' the Olympic hosting rights. 

1908 was originally intended for Rome with London coming in as the backup at the last minute. Similarly 1948 games defaulted to London because it was the only European city that was capable of hosting the games after the war.


----------



## nomarandlee

Juddy said:


> Do people expect Rio to host the WOrld cup in 14 and the Olympics two years later?? Surely not.
> 
> Its only a matter of time before Rio gets the games, just not sure 2016 is it. Maybe the 20 games?


I don't see that as being a big factor. It will hold the the WC with 8-10 other cities. 

A more important indicator will be how well the facilities and the games go for Rio's Pan American games.


----------



## hazeem

doha


----------



## Chilenofuturista

I would like it to take place in South America (Buenos Aires or Rio De Janeiro) but I don't see their chances as big, so therefore my vote goes to Madrid who should have won the bid for the 2012 Summer Olympic Games. 
It's very modern, it has the second largest Metro network in Western Europe and it's been one of the fastest growing networks in the world. Its Metro is state-of-the-art, very clean, safe and efficient. The city has also a very good commuter train service and one of the world's biggest and most modern airports, Barajas. Madrid is also famous for its long-lived sporting traditions and it also has a very good sports infrastructure with Santiago Bernabeu being the most famous one. The city is also quite big (over 5 million inhabitants in its Metropolitan Area) and very vibrant, it's called in Europe the city that never sleeps due to a very intense and rich night life. It's also a city for the family with many museums, leisure places and sites and buildings of historical interest. Madrid displays also a very good architecture and right now it's not only living a Metro, train and tram boom (since many years ago) but also a high-rise boom with Cuatro Torres Business Area being the most famous one. 

In conclusion: 

Madrid has an excellent climate, excellent location in the middle of the Iberian Peninsula and in the crossway between the Northern Europe, The Atlantic Area and The Mediterranean Area. Madrid also has high vigilance, a deep-rooted tradition in culture and sports, extremely good public transport and a vast network of motorways. Add on top of that great sports infrastructure and a modern city with exquisite architecture.


----------



## qwazy

I would say the dubai or qatar are bound to get the olympics sooner or later, 2020 if not 2016. As for the isreali competitors, they would have to allow those people, cuz surely you can't make a serious bid for the olympics and not take that factor into consideration.

Apart from that, by 2016, and surely by 2020, Dubai will become one of the greatest cities in the world, and will also have one of the best infrastructures and transportation networks, and anything else that might be a requirement, so I wouldn't rule out Dubai, as long as it's leaders are serious about being a host (which I'm not too sure of though)

Qatar will also be a nice little country by 2016 and 2020, and it will have excellent infrastructure too.

As for sporting history, these two don't have too many accomplishments, but they are beginning to host quite a lot of sporting events, horse racing, motor sports, tennis, golf, doha asian games 2006/asian olympics

Plus, I would like to see the olympics in the middle east, it will be a nice change.

My concern is the hot summer weather! How could they tackle that? Air conditioning at the sporting venues and stadiums perhaps? :nuts: Perhaps there could be some other way of keeping the venues cool.


----------



## QatPhils

hazeem said:


> doha


well it seems that u didn't vote it


----------



## klamedia

Everythings already in place. It will be LA.


----------



## QatPhils

^^unlikely


----------



## future_trance011

^^ 
Very likely...

LA has all the venues needed already in place..not to mention the history of hosting two fantastic Olympics..also fantastic weather, a cosmopolitan population of 18 million ppl, mountains, beaches, the Pacific Ocean, the fame of Hollywood, world-renowned theme parks and resorts, a growing rail mass-transit network, many athletes already train in LA from all over the world...its highly likely the 2016 games will be either in North America or South America and LA has a tremendous advantage over the other North American contenders. The 2008 games goes to Beijing (Asia) and 2012 games to England (Europe) and the 2016 games to North America and most likely LA:banana:


----------



## future_trance011

aquablue said:


> The best place would be a city like San Francisco due to mild climate, however that city is probably too small to host it, same with seattle.
> 
> Boston could do a good olympics too.


^^ 
None of those cities are bidding or have dropped out already...


----------



## future_trance011

_*Chicago should get it, because it's the most underappreciated city in America and deserves a chance to gain more international exposure.*_ 


Many cities are under-appreciated in the world...Last I checked the Olympics isn't a self-pity contest is it? I'm sorry, but being under-appreciated doesn't make Chicago the best-case-scenario for the Summer Olympics, especially with the high relative humidity and heat that athletes and international visitors must deal with. 

_*It's a world-class city and has much more passion for sports than L.A who has had the games already- give someone else a chance.[/QUOTE*_]

LA is also a world-class city with fantastic weather and geography to boot. It has multiple venues that are state-of-the-art and already in place...LA doesn't need to build anything from scratch like Chicago does..Chicago would have to build a new stadium and Olympic Village which would cost over a billion dollars...all LA needs to do is a little retrofitting of the Coliseum. It also helps that there's so many things for international visitors to see and do in LA. From theme-parks galore to LA's beaches, deserts, mountain resorts. Come for the Olympics and stay to play in LA. :lol: LA does have passion for sports my friend..why do you think so many people live here? To enjoy the weather and sports. Also the LA Lakers are synonymous with chamionships. USC and UCLA have dominated much of college sports over the years (Two of the most winningest college programs ever along with Stanford). People in LA love the outdoors and the climate for a reason. You get to stay active and play sports...sitting on the couch watching a game doesn't compare to actually having an environment suitable for sports. The Olympics is about sports and competition. So many athletes train in LA for a reason...the huge competitive talent base that is already in place in Southern California certainly helps... i.e. everything from world-class swimmers to soccer players, volleyball players, bicyclists, surfers, marathoners, long jumpers, pole-vaulters, etc. train in LA. There's so many athletes in the LA region, which kind of reminds me of all the althletes down under in Sydney, Australia.


----------



## DG

aquablue said:


> Dubai could do it if it placed most venus in air conditioned domes


Dubai can host it in spring or autumn as Sydney did in autumn 2000, so there is no problem regarding the conditions..

I think 2016 should be in South America or Africa, Dubai could do it in 2020


----------



## kiretoce

Voted for Bangkok. It's high time that SEA gets to represent! kay:


----------



## jimjones

Mo Rush said:


> Just a note, existing venues dont win olympic bids. Chicago if it is able to produce a firm stadium plan/deal has the O-factor to win an Olympic bid. Not that LA lacks the ability to win. The 1984 games were great...so now lets go there again? With so many great cities to choose from why return to LA?


Well you are right MO about LA 1984 being a great games . The fact is no one but LA wanted to bid on the games and it was very much the turn around point in the movement. I am not saying have LA host in 2016 because there probably would not be any olympics if it was for the 1984 La committee. If los angeles does not win this time I am sure they will be hosting in the no to distant future anyways. The laws of economic gravity for the IOC flow eventually to LA and NYC in the boardrooms of the major american tv networks. Madison avenue plays into the US networks and thus into the IOCs desire for American capital. 

jim jones 

Chicago I personally think would be a great city for the olympics but the stadium 
is the big issue and I really wonder why the redevelopment of soldier field didnt have provisions for rollaway seating to have a track and field surface. 
The other facilities I dont know about in regards to an aquatics centre. 
Chicago certainly has buildings around the soldier field area that I beleive could be converted with greco roman facades. 

The modern high tech architecture of the bejing and london bids are nice but 
something has to be said for using classical architecture for the shear power of that expression. The Berlin Olympic stadium speaks projection of power in the classic greco-roman columns. 

The los angeles memorial coliseum certainly has a classic architectural look to it . with the renderings i have seen on proposed roofing and redevelopment I think you would have a good mix between modern and classic.

Rio My other favorite is going to be good conservative functional architecture.
The mix of architecture in rio is fantastic. Art deco, Art Noveau, Portugese Colonial, Modern. A real mixed bag but somehow complimenting each other very nicely. For Rio Corcovado and Christ the Redeemer would be an incredible imagine to have in the foreground of an aerial shot of the main stadium or just as a fly pass for TV. SugarLoaf and the Harbour would be incredible as well.
Like Cape Town with Table Mountain the hills surrounding Rio will be a fantastic backdrop. Chicago does not have that type of topography of course but the skyline and lake Michigan certainly provide good possible shots for blimp cams. To me it is not what you build in regards to interesting and powerful looking venues it is also the setting they are in. Beijing incredible as they look really are expressing a modernism and futuristic thing that is like a coming out party for china arriving as a modern world power. Some ancient china influences would be great but I certain can see what they want to express. 

It is going to be very interesting to see who becomes the USOC canidate because both have draw backs and advantages. 


jim jones


----------



## future_trance011

_*


DG said:



Dubai can host it in spring or autumn as Sydney did in autumn 2000, so there is no problem regarding the conditions..

Click to expand...

*_


DG said:


> Sydney was a special case because they are located in the Southern Hemisphere. Their Summer is our Winter in the Nothern Hemisphere.
> 
> 
> _*I think 2016 should be in South America or Africa, Dubai could do it in 2020
> 
> Most of the cities in South America don't have the infrastructure or the venues needed to host the Olympics yet.
> 
> Dubai ? Maybe in 2032....Dubai can talk about being tourist-friendly all it wants, but right now the fact is the Middle East is still a very volatile situation. With Iran near by and its nuclear bomb situation...Israel and Palestine always fighting situation and the messy Iraq situation..its a very tough sell. Maybe one day when the rest of the Middle East realizes it can be at peace and more tourist-friendly like Dubai? Than people will start to think of Dubai and the Middle East as a place to host the Olympics. But right now you can build the biggest skyscrapers all you want in the world...but being able to attract a large number of visitors to an Olympic games in a volatile region is another matter.*_


----------



## Mo Rush

future_trance011 said:


> What city in Africa has the infrastructure to host a huge event like the Olympics? :nuts: Not only do you need the infrastructure, hotel rooms, convention space, Olympic stadiums and venues in place.


The IOC certainly does not require all the venues to be in place...uhm london, paris...uhm beijing

african countries capable

1. cape town
2. johannesburg

to a latter degree durban, cairo.


----------



## Mo Rush

future_trance011 said:


> Madrid is in Europe..why would the IOC want the Olympics in Europe again in 2016? London in 2012 remember?


dont bother..its not worth the energy


----------



## skaP187

Mo Rush said:


> The IOC certainly does not require all the venues to be in place...uhm london, paris...uhm beijing
> 
> african countries capable
> 
> 1. cape town
> 2. johannesburg
> 
> to a latter degree durban, cairo.


Mogadishu, Mozambique!!! (Run puta Run!!!) serious now, what about a city in Marokko, Casablanca? or is this all Africa can present at this moment. Dakar? 
I don't know but there must be some more african countries with possebilleties!


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR

nomarandlee said:


> *A more important indicator will be how well the facilities and the games go for Rio's Pan American games*.


kay:


----------



## Belgrade city

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## AltinD

^Anton^ said:


> Can't believe some people actually voted for Qatar and Dubai... Qatar and the UAE (among many other Arab countries) ban people who have been to Israel from entering the country... So unless you want to make it the Arab League Olympics, thousands of international athletes have competed in Israel (actually Israel takes part in European sport championships).
> Besides, the games should be awarded to a city/country that has some tradition in the world of sports...


If Doha and Dubai want to bid for the Olympic they know very well that they have to let the Israeli team come. If USA let the Iranians, Cubans and North Koreans in NYC for the UN, why those two cities will not let Israelis compete for the Olympics?

In 2003 Dubai hosted the annual Meeting of IMF and World Bank. An Israeli delegation was present and do not forget (not that you knew it in the first place) that Israel has a Trade Office operating in Doha.

However I do think that what goes most in their dissfavor, is the climate.


----------



## iaro

madrid of course, becase it is a latinoamerican capital of the world and it is an european capital,


----------



## Fern~Fern*

^^ That doesn't make sense at all..... you must be from Europe!


----------



## Elsongs

iaro said:


> madrid of course, becase it is a latinoamerican capital of the world and it is an european capital,


Every Latin American in the world would kill you for saying that.


----------



## Kngkyle

If the USOC selects LA for the US Olympic bid, there is about a .05% chance of the IOC selecting LA when there are so many other choices that would offer a new experience. Chicago at least has a shot at it.


----------



## Mo Rush

IMPÉRIO-BR said:


> kay:


this is unnecessary...provide a link to images regarding pan am but don't just flood a thread with images to make a point please...i am a rio supporter but this is not the way to do it.


----------



## Mo Rush

skaP187 said:


> Mogadishu, Mozambique!!! (Run puta Run!!!) serious now, what about a city in Marokko, Casablanca? or is this all Africa can present at this moment. Dakar?
> I don't know but there must be some more african countries with possebilleties!


Well besides being hopeful one has to refer to the IOC requirements..of course any african city is free to bid...but in terms of 2016/2020..these are the top of the pile..cape town is the only african city to shortlist, but then again only cairo, alexandria and cape town have bid for the games...joburg would shortlist..and durban might straddle the benchmark. please this is just my opinion..feel free to disagree.


----------



## iaro

Sorry my english is so poor, of course madrid cause is one of the latinoamerican capitals of the world also of europe and it was the best in the last selection


----------



## iaro

Sorry my english is so poor, of course madrid cause is one of the latinoamerican capitals of the world also of europe and it was the best in the last candidature


----------



## jimjones

cphdude said:


> Perhaps not. But unless they really screw it up, they will get it. The US simply puts so much money into the games both from sponsers (coca cola, mcDonalds etc) and from NBC....
> 
> All that means that most insider belive that the US will get the games about once every 20 years...
> 
> So, as I said, unless they screw it up, they will win.


An an european who sees what a canadian sees. The IOC knows where their bread is buttered and it is the eastern time zone of the united states of america. 

I believe it will be the Americas and that includes Rio. Chicago I really cant see no offence. Los Angeles I can easily see the third time because their three big differences between LA and London . 
A. LA has the american network tv situated there with many of the powerful people in that industry. B. fact a. leads to access to madison avenue and the centre of the advertisement world and C. Los Angeles has a track record of being successful Financially with the games where as london has never been able to pull that off and probably will not even after trying to use the path los angeles 1984 invented in saving the games. Rio may pull it off from the stand point of new and never in south america and being only two hour ahead the eastern time zone which america networks would benefit from . 

jim jones


jim jones


----------



## Calvin W

I have to go with Chicago. To be honest I hope Toronto doesn't get it, just for the fact that I don't want to waste millions or billions on another Olympic Games.


----------



## MasonicStage™

Well...hard to say which city will host the 2016 Olympics! I voted Madrid even tough London was before. USA is a bit to boring for the Olympics and other cities don't stand out in my opinion. Maybe Cape Town or Istanbul...


----------



## nomarandlee

The first real renders of intial plans for Chicago's bid came out today....


Some things I like, some are just ok, some could be improved on, all in all not bad though I think.


courtesy of the *Chicago Tribune*...











































































More photos from Chicago 2016 commitee web page...
http://www.chicago2016.org/venue_gallery.aspx

McCormick Place - Volleyball, Weightlifting, Handball, Wrestling, Judo, Fencing, Taekwondo, Table Tennis, Modern Pentathlon (Fencing and Shooting), Rhythmic gymnastics and Badminton








Olympic Sports Complex at Northerly Island — Beach Volleyball, BMX, Track Cycling








Olympic Tennis Center at Lincoln Park — Tennis








Lakefront Rowing Course — Rowing








Olympic Whitewater Course at Lincoln Park — Canoe-Kayak: Slalom








UIC Pavilion — Boxing








United Center — Gymnastics, Basketball








Soldier Field — Football (Soccer) preliminaries and finals








Chicago State University — Basketball Preliminaries








Allstate Arena — Basketball Preliminaries








Northwestern University (Ryan Field) — Football (Soccer) Preliminaries








Northern Illinois University (Huskie Stadium) — Football (Soccer) Preliminaries








University of Minnesota (TCF Stadium) — Football (Soccer) Preliminaries









*Map of Venues...*
http://www.chicagotribune.com/media/acrobat/2007-01/27524054.pdf

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/chi-070123olympicsplan,1,3924196.story?coll=chi-sportstop-hed

*City unveils Olympics plans*

By Kathy Bergen
Tribune staff reporter
Published January 23, 2007, 5:27 PM CST

_Chicago sought to portray its push for the 2016 Olympics as eminently doable Tuesday, saying 80 percent of the cost to build a stadium and other sports venues will be paid for with Olympics revenues, and the remainder with private donations.

The city's ability to present an ironclad plan is crucial as it vies against Los Angeles to represent the United States in the international competition to be the host city. Los Angeles, which has mounted two previous Olympics, has most facilities already in place

In a press conference Tuesday morning, the day after the two cities filed bid books with the U.S. Olympic Committee, the Chicago 2016 Bid Committee revealed a host of fresh details:

--A temporary stadium at Washington Park, the linchpin for the Games, has reduced in size, while cost estimates have risen. The plan now calls for 80,000 seats, rather than 95,000, to trim costs. This is estimated to cost $316 million.

-- After the stadium is dismantled, another $50 million will be spent to construct a lasting amphitheater in Washington Park. The facility, for cultural and sporting events, will seat 5,000, down from the 10,000 originally planned.

-- The combined cost of the temporary stadium and the amphitheater, $366 million, is up from earlier estimates of $300 million to $320 million. A nationally known contractor has committed to build it for that amount, adjusted for inflation, though ultimately the project will go out for bid.

--The stadium design was unveiled, showing a bowl-shape arena, with a partial roof over seating for Olympics officials and the media. An outer skin will display dramatic images of Olympic athletics, and live coverage of the events will be projected on huge screens, at Washington Park and in other city parks, including Grant Park.

--The overall plan, which concentrates most venues downtown, by the lakefront or in city parks, becomes even more downtown-centric, with a decision to move the rowing competition from the South Side lakefront to Monroe Harbor. The cost of adapting the harbor is estimated at $60 million.

--Six private developers have signed letters of intent to bid on construction of a $1.1 billion Olympic Village, to be erected on a platform above the truck parking lot at McCormick Place. This project, too, will go out for bid. *Officials said the city is committed to seeing an Olympic Village complex, even if Chicago does not get the Games*. The goal is to transform and create a new community that will be very much like the high-rise communities along North Lake Shore Drive. 



Copyright © 2007, Chicago Tribune _




http://www.suntimes.com/news/metro/225541,oly012307.article

*Chicago Olympic design unveiled*

January 23, 2007
BY FRAN SPIELMAN City Hall Reporter 
_Chicago’s Olympic planners today unveiled the design and financing for an 80,000-seat, $366 million collapsible stadium in Washington Park and a $1.1 billion Olympic Village that would be built whether or not Chicago wins the 2016 Summer Games. 

Chicago 2016 Chairman Pat Ryan also predicted that a Chicago games would generate a surplus in the “hundreds of millions of dollars”* because of Chicago’s strategic location with 60 million people within a half-day’s drive. *


*With 15,000 fewer seats than originally planned, the stadium-in-a-park would include a sweeping partial roof, 117 luxury suites and club seats to generate even more revenue*. Two-thirds of the seats would be in a temporary grandstand. The stadium would be wrapped in photographs of Olympic heroes to cover an otherwise mundane temporary skin. 

*There would be no parking, putting a premium on an Olympic transportation system to be developed in conjunction with the CTA. *

The stadium — and the 5,000-seat, “Ravinia-esque” amphitheater that would be left behind — would be financed, in part, by $50 million in rights fees paid for by developers of the Olympic Village. 

Roughly 16,000 athletes would be housed there during the games — on air rights above an ugly truck staging area for McCormick Place. *Both before and after the games, the site would house 5,000 units of market-rate and affordable housing and hotels with up to 1,000 rooms. *

The remaining $300 million in soup-to-nuts stadium construction funds would come from so-called “domestic sponsorships” sold to corporations interested in tying their names to the 2016 Summer Olympic Games. 

Ryan said a “nationally known construction company” has examined the design and financing and has committed to building the stadium “at that price,” with inflationary adjustments for labor and materials. That’s even though there will be an open competition. And six developers chomping at the bit to build on 37 prime lakefront acres that do not now exist have signed “letters of intent” to bid on the Olympic Village project. 

That should provide the guarantee that the U.S. Olympic Committee needs to choose Chicago over Los Angeles to advance to an international competition expected to include: 

Rio de Janeiro; Tokyo; Madrid; Istanbul, Doha, Qatar, and, possibly New Delhi. 

“If there’s uncertainty on the regulatory [or financing] side, we won’t win. We know that. We’re getting rid of the uncertainty,” Ryan told a news conference called to unveil further details of Chicago’s Olympic bid book. 

*Doug Arnot, director of sports and operations for Chicago 2016, also revealed that the rowing venue originally planned for an area “from 31st Street all the way south to the state of Michigan” has been moved to Monroe Harbor. *

The change would require construction of a $60 million jetty and the temporary relocation of up to 1,000 private boats currently docked there. 

But, Arnot said the payoff would be well worth it. Not only would Monroe Harbor be enlarged with calmer waters for returning boaters. It would provide a lasting impression of Chicago for all the world to see. 

“This venue is the signature of the Chicago Games. It gives the world a daily view of the lake, the parks, the skyline. It’s going to be spectacular,” Arnot said. 

[email protected] _


----------



## dmscopio

Those renders look really cool, but i think dubai should get it. it would be a very uniqe olympic.


----------



## MasonicStage™

nomarandlee said:


> The first real renders of intial plans for Chicago's bid came out today....
> 
> 
> Some things I like, some are just ok, some could be improved on, all in all not bad though I think.
> 
> 
> courtesy of the *Chicago Tribune*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Map of Venues...*
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/media/acrobat/2007-01/27524054.pdf
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/chi-070123olympicsplan,1,3924196.story?coll=chi-sportstop-hed
> 
> [email protected] [/I]


The rendering of Chicago games looks fantastic (I especially like the stadium). Well...now I changed my mind a bit! Chicago has good chances to host the Olympics.kay:


----------



## nomarandlee

new renders via_ spyguy_...

Tennis 









Archery









Olympic Village at night


----------



## kinggeorge

ATHENS every olympic year


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

love that archery pic.


----------



## lpioe

I think they should be held in a continent that has never hosted them so far, i.e. Africa or South America. But I guess it's difficult to held them in Africa outside SA and they already have one big event in the next years.
So my favourite would be Buenos Aires


----------



## CharlieP

lpioe said:


> But I guess it's difficult to held them in Africa outside SA and they already have one big event in the next years.


Why should that matter? The IOC decides on the best host city for the Olympic Games - unless a major sporting competition is scheduled for exactly the same time, other events are irrelevant.


----------



## www.sercan.de

there aren't plans for Istanbul 2016
and i heard nothing from a 2016 Istanbul bid
altough there is a law that the state should bid for the olympics
i don't think that they will bid this time
Turkey concentrates himself more to EURO 2016


----------



## nomarandlee

animated video flyover of the Chicago Olympic venues.

_http://video.nbc5.com/player/?id=80710_


----------



## Mo Rush

nomarandlee said:


> animated video flyover of the Chicago Olympic venues.
> 
> _http://video.nbc5.com/player/?id=80710_


Its really cool, but it needed some music or some narration, seemed a bit cold, and the city seemed a bit smoggish due to the effects of the video..that velodrome roof is a bit low, and the aquatic centre roof too.


----------



## dysan1

Hmm.. for some reason LA doesnt strike me as a good feeling bid. It might pack all the punches but as a host it seems to lack that special something that makes an olympics. For me, of the US cities, Chicago has that. Its a city in the true sense, not the bastardised version that is LA.


----------



## Mo Rush

dysan1 said:


> Hmm.. for some reason LA doesnt strike me as a good feeling bid. It might pack all the punches but as a host it seems to lack that special something that makes an olympics. For me, of the US cities, Chicago has that. Its a city in the true sense, not the bastardised version that is LA.


Now try explaining that to some LA supporters. But then again you're not allowed since you weren't born in LA, didn't attend the LA games and you but from Durban....that what they will tell you for having an opinion.


----------



## Nixoderm

CAPE TOWN WILL NOT WIN!! FACT!!!


----------



## Mo Rush

LePhillippe said:


> CAPE TOWN WILL NOT WIN!! FACT!!!


smart boi/girl since south africa is not entering a city into the 2016 race.
p.s. caps not necessary to make a point.


----------



## b13

If Toronto bids I think they will have a god chance. And plus it would be an amzing games if toronto hosted! Toronto is the most culturaly diversed city in the world. Hionest;y it would be like bringing the world to the centre of the universe!


----------



## Mo Rush

b13 said:


> If Toronto bids I think they will have a god chance. And plus it would be an amzing games if toronto hosted! Toronto is the most culturaly diversed city in the world. Hionest;y it would be like bringing the world to the centre of the universe!


i highly doubt toronto is the centre of the universe. but yes a toronto games at a waterfront setting would be amazing.


----------



## soup or man

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Yes I rather to see US to host any Olympic games in any US cities that haven't host it before. I am tired of seeing some cities repeatly host it more than once. I think every major city deserves to have the turn to host it.


Not if they're unable. You can be a huge and powerful city and not be able to host the Olympics (see New York City). At this point, only 2 US cities are worthy of hosting the Olympics (LA and Chicago).


----------



## brummad

Threehundred said:


> Africa period should host in 2020. Be it Nairobi, Cape Town, or even Cairo. Cairo. THAT would be a opening ceromony I would kill to see.



i am having amazing theatrical visions of wonder as i type this..that would be a show to rival anything that has gone b4 it


----------



## Mo Rush

brummad said:


> i am having amazing theatrical visions of wonder as i type this..that would be a show to rival anything that has gone b4 it


well, lets hope the 2010 world cup incorporates all african cultures. I suppose all we can hope for is that we dont end up shooting ourselves in the head after/during the ceremony. germany 2006 was bad enough.


----------



## TEBC

Rio Complex for Panamerican Games 2007!! that´s why Rio deserves Summer Games 2016



Vinicius said:


> Chegamos ao terceiro thread.  Como no anterior, vou postar fotos das principais obras em andamento e de algumas já prontas. Todas elas foram tiradas entre o final de março e princípio de abril:
> 
> *Em fase de construção:*
> 
> Estádio Olímpico Municipal João Havelange (Engenhão)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arena Multiuso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parque Aquático Maria Lenk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Velódromo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginásio Gilberto Cardoso (Maracanãzinho)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estádio de Remo da lagoa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Já Concluídas ou em fase de acabamento:*
> 
> Parque Aquático Júlio Delamare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estádio Jornalista Mário Filho (Maracanã)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prédios da Vila Pan-americana


----------



## cmc

edit


----------



## cmc

to me, the 2016 OG go to a city in the American Continent, last time was in Atlanta 1996....

Strong bids
-Rio de Janeiro
-Chicago
-Monterrey
-Toronto


----------



## Skyman

Los Angeles of course because it's pretty close to my place


----------



## Skyman

I'd like to see it in St. Petersburg, Russia


----------



## Face81

Dubai :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Kngkyle

Chicago, even though it is not on the list. It is likely one of the toughest competitors in the competition.
Whats with Japan? Kenya? Those are countries...


----------



## redspork02

:weird: :weird: whats UP with this list?:weird: :weird: :runaway: :lurker:


----------



## soup or man

Well..tomorrorw, we'll know who will represent the US for the 2016 Olympic games.

LA vs Chicago.


----------



## Kngkyle

Los Angeles is out, Chicago won the US competition.


----------



## nano2192

Buenos Aires


----------



## nomarandlee

*Chicago is U.S. candidate for '16 Olympics*

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports...wsbreaking-hed

*Chicago is U.S. candidate for '16 Olympics*


By Philip Hersh
Tribune olympic sports reporter
Published April 14, 2007

_
WASHINGTON -- An effort that came as something of a surprise when it was initiated a year ago produced another surprise Saturday, when Olympic ingénue Chicago beat Games veteran Los Angeles to become the U.S. bid city for the 2016 Summer Olympics.

``We are very grateful the United States Olympic Committee has given us this opportunity,'' Chicago 2016 chairman Patrick Ryan said after the USOC board of directors voted for what could become the first Midwest Olympics since the St. Louis Summer Games of 1904.

Chicago now moves into the international phase of the competition, which begins officially Sept. 15, when candidates must submit their bids to the International Olympic Committee. The IOC will select the 2016 host in October 2009.

``The bidding process for 2016 has not yet been launched but we welcome the choice of Chicago, which has been officially selected today by the USOC,'' IOC president Jacques Rogge said. ``No doubt this was an interesting contest.

``We are happy to have an American city in the race and look forward to receiving Chicago's official bid.''

Chicago's rivals in the 2016 competition likely will include Rio de Janeiro, Madrid, Rome, Tokyo and Prague. Baku, Azerbaijan and Doha, Qatar, improbable dreamers, also may enter the race.

Los Angeles Mayor Antonio Villaraigosa said Friday his city would bid again if a city from the Americas were not named 2016 host. Although the IOC has no rules about geographical distribution of the Olympics, there have not been consecutive Summer Games on the same continent since 1948 (London) – 1952 (Helsinki).

The Saturday vote followed the cities' final presentations to the 11-member board in a closed meeting. USOC vice-president Bob Ctvrtlik, who has overseen the domestic bid process, said Friday he thought those presentations ``will be decisive.''

Los Angeles was expected to emphasize its history as the United States' pre-eminent Olympic city, the fact that all its major venues are built, and the bonus its entertainment community would bring in helping the Olympics revive sagging appeal to young people.

Chicago planned to focus on the compact, athlete-friendly nature of its plans, which would center the Games in the heart of downtown and the city's parks, creating an Olympic celebration in a striking setting and making travel times for athletes minimal. But Chicago had to overcome questions about the financial viability of its plans with the Olympic Stadium, Olympic Village and aquatics facility yet to be built.

A Chicago Olympic bid for 2016 once seemed improbable. The city formed a committee to investigate a bid for 2008 but quickly rejected that idea. Richard M. Daley, then and now the mayor, went so far as to call Olympic bidding a con game because the USOC was demanding $50,000 just to get into the competition.

Now, Daley explains the reluctance to the earlier bid as having been related to a feeling there was no chance for a U.S. city to win the 2008 Games. The USOC eventually decided not to present a candidate in what became the coronation of Beijing as host city.

When Chicago decided to bid for 2016, it had almost no involvement in Olympics sports for 50 years, since the 1959 Pan American Games in Chicago. Los Angeles had been host of two highly successful Summer Games, in 1932 and 1984.

Yet Atlanta won the USOC vote to bid for the Centennial 1996 Olympics with even less demonstration of past Olympic interest, then went on to a shocking victory in the IOC vote.

First-time bidders rarely win in the IOC vote, with Atlanta as an exception.

Chicago has bid previously, but not in the last 35 years, which made the 2016 effort essentially a first-time bid. But Ryan did not see it as merely laying groundwork for another attempt in four years.

``Should you go in and serve your apprenticeship knowing you are going to lose? There is too much money involved and too much time and psychic energy involved to just kind of rehearse knowing you can't win,'' Ryan said.

``I talked to the New York people (who lost to London in the 2012 bidding), some of whom had worked 11 years, only to not win. That is pretty devastating. It's not unlike somebody training for the Olympics for all those years and never achieving it.''

Chicago's mandate in the domestic bid process was to convince the board it could win enough IOC votes to be named host city. That meant overcoming the widely perceived idea that the city has a low international profile compared to Los Angeles, the world's entertainment capital and frequent host of World Cup and world championship events in Olympic sports.

For Chicago, as it seeks IOC votes, that task has been complicated by rules established in the wake of the Salt Lake Olympic bid scandal. Cities no longer can invite IOC members to visit but can show them the city if they come for personal business or because of their involvement in international sports federations.

``It would be certainly better if we could bring them all in; obviously we can't,'' Ryan said. ``But I think a lot of people are much more aware of Chicago than is generally known.

``There has been so much that has happened in this city in the past decade. The old feeling of urban sprawl and the reputation of the 20s and 30s, you don't hear that. People are really conscious of Chicago being a great global city.''

The IOC wants to spread the Olympics around the globe, and the Games never have been in South America or Africa. That gives added weight to a Rio candidacy, especially if the Brazilian city does a good job as host of the 2007 Pan American Games in July.

Yet Rio now is the only bidder for the 2014 soccer World Cup. Hosting two events of the magnitude of the World Cup and Olympics within barely two years may be beyond Brazil's capabilities.

Two countries have done it: Germany in 1972-74, and the United States in 1994-96.

Both events were significantly smaller in the 1970s–-the World Cup had 16 teams compared to the current 32, and the Olympics had 7,100 athletes from 122 countries and 195 events compared to the current 10,500 athletes from 203 countries and 301 events.

The 1994 World Cup had just 24 teams, while the 1996 Olympics had 10,300 athletes from 197 countries and 271 events.

The USOC process that ended Saturday began in early 2006 with five candidates. The USOC eliminated Philadelphia and Houston in its first cut last July. San Francisco, one of the original three finalists, withdrew in November when its Olympic Stadium plans collapsed.

``The IOC is always pleased to see cities expressing their interest in hosting the Olympic Games,'' IOC president Rogge said. ``This demonstrates the popularity of the Games and the understanding that cities have of how the Games are a unique project which not only brings joy to the people of the city and country for 16 days of sporting competition, but a project whose benefits go even further by acting as a catalyst and vehicle for a city's and a country's projects.'' 



Copyright © 2007, Chicago Tribune_


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ GO CHICAGO! :banana:


----------



## TEBC

No one can beat Rio de Janeiro this time!!


----------



## ArchiTennis

tadeu said:


> No one can beat Rio de Janeiro this time!!


I agree...VIVA RIO!!!!


----------



## BobDaBuilder

Give it to Rio, North American cities have had enough Olympics to last them another 100 years. 

To be honest, with the anti-American feelings I seriously doubt anyone would vote for anywhere in America now anyhow. Cross of Asia, Middle East, Europe, Africa. 

There is a price to pay for being the school bully.


----------



## RobH

I think that may be naive Bob. Plenty would vote for the US and I think they're favourites for 2016.


----------



## www.sercan.de

only bids from the america?


----------



## Kngkyle

Rio(well, Brazil) is currently the only city bidding for the 2014 World Cup, if they win that, which they undoubtably will, it will put pressure on their 2016 bid, if they even continue the bid. The 2014 WC decision is in July I believe, that will give Rio time to back out of their 2016 bid before the official bid paperwork is due (Sometime in September I believe?). Rio is the only real competition for Chicago. So it will be interesting to see what happens. 

About Anti-Americanism, there will be a new president by then, good chance of it being Obama, who is the Illinois state senator, who has already shown and offered support for the Chicago 2016 olympics. He will undoubtably improve our image. 

I am pretty confident Chicago will win. But who knows.


----------



## brummad

i dont care as long as hilary gets in lol i love her!


----------



## The Baz

Kngkyle said:


> About Anti-Americanism, there will be a new president by then, good chance of it being Obama, who is the Illinois state senator, who has already shown and offered support for the Chicago 2016 olympics. He will undoubtably improve our image.


Just imagine a President Obama at the Chicago Olympics! :banana: :banana: *faints*


----------



## soup or man

BobDaBuilder said:


> Give it to Rio, North American cities have had enough Olympics to last them another 100 years.
> 
> To be honest, with the anti-American feelings I seriously doubt anyone would vote for anywhere in America now anyhow. Cross of Asia, Middle East, Europe, Africa.
> 
> There is a price to pay for being the school bully.


You act as though 2016 is tomorrow. 9 years is a very long time. Hopefully by then, the ravaged image that the US has right now will be repaired and President Obama will open the Chicago Olympic games.

And Europe has had the most Olympic games. Summer and winter. FYI.


----------



## Gherkin

It will be Rio vs Chicago down to the line  it's the new London vs Paris! :banana:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Anyone should know that not every American is evil as George W. Bush (US president) does. Not every American vote for him. I hope USA will get better after 2008 election and George W. Bush will be out of the office for good. Obama or Hilary Clinton might be our next US president depending on election result. 

I know that Chicago will be great city to host an Olympic games. Go Chicago! :cheers:


----------



## ChapinUrbano

Rio de Janeiro is my choice. Go Rio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Brazil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElCrioyo

BobDaBuilder said:


> Give it to Rio, North American cities have had enough Olympics to last them another 100 years.
> 
> To be honest, with the anti-American feelings I seriously doubt anyone would vote for anywhere in America now anyhow. Cross of Asia, Middle East, Europe, Africa.
> 
> There is a price to pay for being the school bully.


Oh Men i think this is so true....Americas is being to much of a Bully and i guess they'll have to pay it with this type of things that are going around the world not to mention the harsh ones...(Hopefully i dont get banned for saying this)


----------



## ElCrioyo

Westsidelife said:


> By 2016, we will have a more developed mass transit system as well as a thriving city center. Seriously, do they even take into account what the future conditions will be? You can't just judge LA's current condition and expect it to not change at all in the next 10 years.


Well i dont think things Change so Much over a 10 year period...They not gonna build a whole city center and a mass Transportation in only 10 years(becuase a great amount of funds are needed) besides The World Olympic Comitte Sees the present and How thing will be in 2009 and not about how is going to be 2016!


----------



## Rhoy

uh-uh? Where's Rome in that list?


----------



## Westsidelife

ElCrioyo said:


> Well i dont think things Change so Much over a 10 year period...*They not gonna build a whole city center and a mass Transportation in only 10 years*(becuase a great amount of funds are needed) besides The World Olympic Comitte Sees the present and How thing will be in 2009 and not about how is going to be 2016!


Yes they are.


----------



## redspork02

> Well i dont think things Change so Much over a 10 year period...They not gonna build a whole city center and a mass Transportation in only 10 years(becuase a great amount of funds are needed) besides The World Olympic Comitte Sees the present and How thing will be in 2009 and not about how is going to be 2016!.





Westsidelife said:


> Yes they are.



I would believe westsidelife, there are billion dollar projects in downtown Los Angeles including 2 new Metro lines and a Purple subway line to Santa Monica in the works.


----------



## Westsidelife

^That's what I was saying to that guy. There are plenty of projects in the pipeline such as LA Live and Grand Avenue. Those are to remake Downtown Los Angeles completely.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ FINALLY!


----------



## Westsidelife

^Those have been in the pipeline for years now.


----------



## SkyLerm

Threehundred said:


> London is hosting the Olympics for the third time. Why not LA? Los Angeles is one of the best sports cities in the US if not the world.
> 
> But if LA doesn't get it, I would love to see the Olympics in Chicago. Or Rio.


That's because Madrid should have won the 2012 bid, the fact that an IOC member didn't vote in time...hno:
Madrid deserves it, but rotation policy...


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Westsidelife said:


> ^Those have been in the pipeline for years now.


Since when? Before I left LA metro area, they just opened new subway line to Hollywood from downtown LA (I think). It wasn't much of public transit at that time. When will these new lines open?


----------



## Westsidelife

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Since when? Before I left LA metro area, they just opened new subway line to Hollywood from downtown LA (I think). It wasn't much of public transit at that time. When will these new lines open?


Uhhh, that subway line opened in the late '90s. Projects like LA Live and Grand Avenue have been around for quite some time now. As for rail, the Gold Line extension to East LA will open in 2009 and the Expo Line to Culver City will openin 2010. The second phase of the Expo Line to Santa Monica will be completed in 2013.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Westsidelife said:


> Uhhh, that subway line opened in the late '90s. Projects like LA Live and Grand Avenue have been around for quite some time now. As for rail, the Gold Line extension to East LA will open in 2009 and the Expo Line to Culver City will openin 2010. The second phase of the Expo Line to Santa Monica will be completed in 2013.


That's good process. When will LA rail reaches Ventura county, Orange county or Riverside county or Long Beach?


----------



## lfbrumalta

With respect to Buenos Aires bid: first you have to be concerned about the energy generation , which is a infrastructure problem. After that (years maybe) this bid might be possible.


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR

*Opening Ceremonies (Panamericano in Rio de Janeiro)*
























































































































































































































































































































































VILA PANAMERICANA


















ARENAS OLÍMPICAS


























































































ESTÁDIO DE REMO




































ESGRIMA









FUTSAL Y HANDEBOL










OTRA ARENA









VELA










VELÓDROMO











HIPISMO









TÊNIS









ESTÁDIO OLÍMPICO JOÃO HAVELANGE































































VÔLEI DE PRAIA



















ESTÁDIO DO MARACANÃ ( ABERTURA E ENCERRAMENTO DO PANAMERICANO)





































POR FIM A MARATONA PELA CIDADE


----------



## Christianmx

dunwyn said:


> If the Argentina's Government and people want the Olympics than you stand a good chance to host it.* you have most of the infrastructure already. Especially the transport links.* Imagine if it was between Buenos Aires and Rio de Janeiro! South America it's your time!



Evidently you have not been to Buenos Aires. I love the town and will be going back soon but I just don't see this happening in 2016. I do hope I am wrong.


----------



## krudmonk

lfbrumalta said:


> Rio is an international city.
> 
> This means that not only it is known abroad but also it has institutions, sport venues, monuments and museums internationally acclaimed.
> 
> It is violent as New York, for example, used to be. It is the only city in the south hemisphere to hold a doping-control lab certified by IOC.
> 
> So it is not only a question of beauty, but a question of infrastructure.
> 
> We have 5 commuter train lines and 2 metro lines which are used by 1 million people per day. More than the entire system transport of Curitiba
> 
> Sorry but the cities you cited are not even among the 5 biggest cities in Brazil. They are regional cities with goog quality of life, but this doesn´t mean nothing. Maybe, down the line, some of them can host pan american games, but even now this is impossible for them.


When it comes to hosting events like this, wealth and quality of life go a long way. If a city is trying to bring in outsiders, its own population is insignificant. All that matters is handling the infrastructure.


----------



## b13

I hope either Tokyo or a South american city wins 2016 so Toronto can fo gor 2020!


----------



## americano

*South America*

My vote is for Rio de Janeiro and Buenos Aires. 
Also hope that the dreamer of Venezuela's Chavez bids for Caracas.
All these cities are capable of hosting the games.
It's time that the latinos host the olimpics.
Good luck to the latinamerican cities bidding for the games. It's not easy to bid againt cities like Chicago, or Toronto. These are rich cities that can offer more to the oci if you know what I mean. It is sad, but it is the world we're live in.
I also love the idea of Monterrey 2016. Beautiful city.


----------



## b13

^ Well you don't have to worry about Toronto in 2016. Were just hoping that Chicago doesn't win so Toronto can bid for 2020.(sorry chicago I love your city but I love mine more lol) So lets go Rio or Buenos Aires or even Tokyo for 2016!!!!


----------



## Benn

Yeah you have been downplaying Chicago, obviously for that reason. IMO Chicago has a great bid, quite centralized (besides football preliminaries like almost anywhere). Its almost ideally located around grant and washington parks. Almost all the venues have tenants now, as well as after the games. 
I feel Chicago is the early favorite, with many sustainable venues and all the monetary and political power that comes with being a top city like that. Although Rio very well could, they have the venues. Tokyo already hosted, and putting in Tokyo that soon after Beijing and makes it less likely. Dubai could put together a pretty good bid, although the venues are small at present, and summer in the desert is less than ideal.
I'd love to see Chicago and Toronto (being in Minnesota the proximity would be worth it alone, not to mention the football prelims in town), although it won't work out that way.


----------



## rsol2000

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## infernal

I say Rio.

If Dubai gets it IMO it should be at night, so it won't be hot.


----------



## TEBC

VILA PANAMERICANA


















ARENAS OLÍMPICAS


























































































ESTÁDIO DE REMO




































ESGRIMA









FUTSAL Y HANDEBOL










OTRA ARENA









VELA










VELÓDROMO











HIPISMO









TÊNIS









ESTÁDIO OLÍMPICO JOÃO HAVELANGE































































Beach Volley



















Maracana


----------



## Mo Rush

why flood a thread with images to get your message across?


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

wow wow...a picture is cool and beautiful in Rio!! :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

infernal said:


> I say Rio.
> 
> If Dubai gets it IMO it should be at night, so it won't be hot.


Or... Dubai could be world's first city to have world's first outdoor A/C to keep Dubai cooler. Anything is possible in Dubai.


----------



## Maxxclip

Wow! ...but i vote for Dubai


----------



## JPBrazil

I voted Rio but if it won't host in 2016, it woud have more chances to host in 2020 if Dubai host 2016.


----------



## isaidso

I was rooting for Rio, but the behaviour of the spectators at the Pan American Games has been unforgiveable. The Games are supposed to be about unifying people through sport. Brazilian crowds have actually been booing non-Brazilian athletes. You boo bad behaviour or unsportsmanlike conduct, you never boo a human being. Can you imagine being booed on a podium after devoting 15 years of your life to sporting excellence?

Disgusting! I doubt the IOC is too impressed either. If this is how they treat people, my vote is now going elsewhere. Rio and Brazil have blown it.


----------



## rsol2000

The Brazilian people changes the mentality to the moment of the games in 2016. The Pan American Games was a big test.
But see for positive interest.. The installations as the arenas, Olympic Stadium to international level, the cycle track, the aquatic park and the structure of security that was mounted and was left after the event, etc.


----------



## xXFallenXx

go LA! but im biased.


----------



## isaidso

There are only 3 confirmed bid cities so far: Madrid, Chicago, and Tokyo. Is this right? Deadline for submissions is September 13, 2007.


----------



## -Corey-

The question for the poll should be " Who do you think shall get the 2016 Summer Olympic Games?"

Because it will be cool a South American Games, but this is the real world, Chicago has better infrastructure, safety, transportation etc.. than Rio..


----------



## jiggawhat?

CHICAGO 2016 WILL WIN!!!


----------



## cncity

I'll love to see it in South America and Rio is perfect..


----------



## LP

alex537 said:


> The question for the poll should be " Who do you think shall get the 2016 Summer Olympic Games?"
> 
> Because it will be cool a South American Games, but this is the real world, Chicago has better infrastructure, safety, transportation etc.. than Rio..


Currently, but the Olimpcs will be in 2016… and Rio has many projects in transports (train, subway...)


----------



## LP




----------



## Geoce

*Go RIO (2)*

Rio is simply amazing and this is the time of south america
























































































































































[

Imagens retiradas de outros foruns brasileiros e páginas afins.

I hope you like.


----------



## -Corey-

Chicago is truly one of the preeminent transportation hubs of the world. The City's extensive rail, transit, and motorways infrastructure, combined with the world-class O'Hare and Midway International airports, makes Chicago one of the most accessible cities for local residents and International visitors


----------



## _Atun_

:banana: GO DOHA:banana:


----------



## -Corey-

New reders...

















Mapa









Village perspective









Village closer up









Stadium west and north









Olympic Stadium









Stadium Above field 









Norherly Island rendering









Norhterly Island









McCormick Place









Tennis rendering









Lakefront Rowing Course pull back









Lakefront Rowing Course closer up 









Douglas Park rendering Aquatics









United Center


----------



## guigotz

the olympic stadium is so ugly ...

i didnt like the american olympic project....

LATIN AMERICA oR QATAR



..... GO DOHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!

its time to knock down the prejudice


----------



## Sparks

Running a marathon in Doha in August or any summer month would be about as fun as contracting Ebola. The heat has got to work against any Middle East country getting the Olympics.


----------



## th0m

guigotz said:


> the olympic stadium is so ugly ...
> 
> i didnt like the american olympic project....
> 
> LATIN AMERICA oR QATAR
> 
> 
> 
> ..... GO DOHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> its time to knock down the prejudice


Aesthetics are subjective. Things like transportation, safety, accesibility aren't.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Why is Madrid topping this poll surely no European city would get it straight after London??


----------



## Fernan20

Madrid, have the same opportunities than the otrers, because there aren't any norm that oblige to a rotation of continent


----------



## QatPhils

Sparks said:


> Running a marathon in Doha in August or any summer month would be about as fun as contracting Ebola. The heat has got to work against any Middle East country getting the Olympics.


^^Well they can host it on spring or autumn (fall) times as it is cold, especially spring.


----------



## -Corey-

Its AlL gUUd said:


> Why is Madrid topping this poll surely no European city would get it straight after London??


Because all the Spanish people are voting for Madrid.. :lol: 



el palmesano said:


> habria que hacer fuerza aqui no??
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=526973&page=2


:|
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518066&page=5


----------



## Serón

This poll should be public in order to see where the votes come from...


----------



## Angelfoc

"Corle" Winner logo 










GALLARDÓN LO ANUNCIÓ Y SÓLO FALTA LA APROBACIÓN DEL COE Y EL COI
'Corle' representará a Madrid 2016

'Corle', el logotipo presentado por el diseñador gráfico argentino Joaquín Mallo, ha sido elegido por un comité de expertos para representar a la candidatura olímpica de Madrid 2016. Los madrileños habían podido votar a los nueve logos candidatos (tras la eliminación de uno de los finalistas por plagio) en la Plaza de Cibeles, seleccionándose los tres más votados para la elección final de los expertos, que se han decidido por este logo, que representa una mano con los colores olímpicos que encierra una M mayúscula.

Alberto Ruiz-Gallardón, alcalde de Madrid, presidió el jurado de treinta personas, con representación de las tres administraciones, que determinó la elección del logotipo definitivo. El alcalde explicó que tiene "un carácter amigable, con una mano acogedora" y destacó que recoge los colores olímpicos y la M de Madrid, ofreciendo una idea de "la representación multicultural" de la capital.

Una vez elegido, el logotipo será trasladado al Comité Olímpico Español y al Comité Olímpico Internacional y, en cuanto esté aceptado, se incorporará a la imagen de la candidatura española, aunque el alcalde advirtió de que podría sufrir algún ajuste gráfico.


----------



## -Corey-

The best so far....
El mejor hasta ahora..


----------



## vito

Wow, Rio is SO BEAUTIFUL!!!! :drool:

I don't think that Madrid is getting the Games... It's a pity, but I'd bet for Chicago or Rio probably...

I think I'm voting for Rio, only to tease Alex537 :lol:


----------



## -Corey-

Hmm, this polll should be PUBLIC to see who is voting.. 
It would be nice to see the games in South America, but i don't think Rio will win, because Chicago is Chicago..


----------



## cbotnyse




----------



## -Corey-

WOW that's awesome. .


----------



## Jibran

cbotnyse said:


>


nice


----------



## SkyLerm

GOOO MADRID!!


----------



## Jax419

ChiTown ftw..heh


----------



## redspork02

I would also like 4 a South American Country get it,,, but safety issues and the world Cup will not help its bid.
I visited Chicago last month, great City, great transportation system,
beautiful views, and loyal sports fans. I picked Chicago.


----------



## stardust

MONTERREY, México, 2016!!! :rock: 

:runaway:


----------



## guigotz

cbotnyse said:


>


WHERE IS THE BEAUTY?

only buildings....... americans think that is awesome take pictures at night...











this is a beautiful city..... i really enjoy my city


PORTO - PORTUGAL


----------



## Canadian Chocho

^^ WTF?

Go Baku!


----------



## -Corey-

guigotz said:


> WHERE IS THE BEAUTY?
> 
> only buildings....... americans think that is awesome take pictures at night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a beautiful city..... i really enjoy my city
> 
> 
> PORTO - PORTUGAL


WHere is the beauty??? :|


----------



## cbotnyse

guigotz said:


> WHERE IS THE BEAUTY?
> 
> only buildings....... americans think that is awesome take pictures at night...


only buildings? see all that ice in front of those buildings? that is water, just like in your picture. And you're saying only Americans like night pictures? :nuts: hno:


----------



## xXFallenXx

guigotz said:


> WHERE IS THE BEAUTY?
> 
> only buildings....... americans think that is awesome take pictures at night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a beautiful city..... i really enjoy my city
> 
> 
> PORTO - PORTUGAL


Maybe you can find the beauty in this picture, if not all hope is lost for you.


----------



## redspork02

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!
Both are unique and beautiful in there own regards!!


Run, Chicago, run with the bid!!!!
Its yours to win!!!


----------



## palberts214

If the rotatiton was really, I think that Chicago isn´t possible because Atlanta was in 1996, only 10 years. 
And Beijing with Doha.............

I vote for Madrid.


----------



## -Corey-

palberts214 said:


> If the rotatiton was really, I think that Chicago isn´t possible because Atlanta was in 1996, only 10 years.
> And Beijing with Doha.............
> 
> I vote for Madrid.


10 + 10 = 20 years :hammer:


----------



## Mo Rush

Technical Evaluation:

1. Madrid
2. Tokyo
3. Chicago
4. Rio de Janeiro

5. Doha
6. Prague
7. Baku

Round 1 - Tokyo exits
Round 2 - Madrid exits
Final round : Rio 56 Chicago 48


----------



## Astronauta

Rio de Janeiro!


----------



## Venezuelacom

Go RIO, Its tiem 4 South America!!!


----------



## guigotz

xXFallenXx said:


> Maybe you can find the beauty in this picture, if not all hope is lost for you.


Buildings... aeuihaiuehauiheuahe everywhere have ittt


.... at nightt huihaeuiheiuh

mericans americans wont change....


Of course Europe is EUROPE.... it was a pity compare my european country
with a country that dont have a rich culture...


And u see in the Atlanta or Salt lake ceremonies .... that was considered the worst ceremonies .... Its not my words ... Ok?


----------



## isaidso

I think Brazil ruined all hope of an Olympics after the appalling display by Brazilian fans towards foreign athletes at the recent Pan American Games in Rio. Does the IOC really want to see foreigners booed while competing or while receiving medals? Disgusting! The Olympics is about acheivement, building bridges, and applauding excellence in sport, not about cutting people down or humiliating them. Those athletes devoted their entire lives for that one shot at sporting glory, and these people boo them? 

Brazil? Never!


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

abrandao said:


> :banana:
> 
> *RIO 2016!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


YES!! :cheers:


----------



## Qatar Son 333

what ! china is with doha acctully lol


----------



## nomarandlee

:bash:


qatar son 333 said:


> what ! china is with doha acctully lol


Say what? What you mean China is "with Doha'"


----------



## cernoch

2016 Summer Olympic Games will be held in Prague (I hope so)!


----------



## Chicagophotoshop

BobDaBuilder said:


> No more US cities. How many games have they staged now? It seems just about every 10 years they hold a winter or summer games. Enough!
> 
> Give it to somewhere in Central or South America.


are you serious? since 1896 the US has hosted the summer games 4 times.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summer_Olympic_Games

and winter games have been in the US 4 times since 1924.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winter_Olympic_Games


can I try whatever you are smokin?



Chicago will get the games!!


----------



## www.sercan.de

But 4 is still a lot 

But i hope chicago will win, because Istanbul plans to bid for 2020


----------



## cernoch

Chicagophotoshop said:


> Chicago will get the games!!


No, I said Prague!:lol:


----------



## xXFallenXx

NO, I SAID CHICAGO!!!!!!! 












Yay!!!!
I win!


----------



## cernoch

^^ It must be a visualization because that highrise on the right side (looks like vibrator) doesn't exist yet. Paste here only real photos if you do not write any more descriptions!


----------



## xXFallenXx

Yeah yeah. it's not there yet.
but it will be by the time the Olympics are there.


----------



## Joop20

I don't get why the European cities are bidding at all really...surely they understand that they have a veeeery small chance of getting it after London 2012?


----------



## Thacio

Rio de Janeiro..


----------



## cernoch

xXFallenXx said:


> Yeah yeah. it's not there yet.
> but it will be by the time the Olympics *are there*.


It's very audacious and early statement!


----------



## xXFallenXx

^^ i wondered if you would notice.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop

Chicagophotoshop said:


> Chicago will get the games!!


can prague do this??


----------



## SJC.capitalist

I would like Rio!


----------



## Mo Rush

Joop20 said:


> I don't get why the European cities are bidding at all really...surely they understand that they have a veeeery small chance of getting it after London 2012?


because votes are all you need. convince 50 or so IOC members that you have the best bid for whatever reason and you win. Madrid will score top marks in the technical report, ease into the shortlist and from there it could go anyway..if samaranch pulls his weight and half of the european votes go to madrid its not a bad position to be in..rule out madrid at your own peril.


----------



## xXFallenXx

Chicagophotoshop said:


> can prague do this??


ah!
that was my next post! :lol:


----------



## chilespain

Rio De Janeiro 2016, South America must to make the Olympics Games


----------



## LP

Go Rio!:banana:


----------



## RSG

I think it would be great to have the game in the middle east. It will open up a whole new market. If not in Dubai or Doho, why not Baku, Azerbaijan. That would be good.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

lol its doha not doho :lol: but dubai didnt even bid which leaves Baku Vs Doha


----------



## Qatar Son 333




----------



## Qatar Son 333




----------



## Chicagophotoshop

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Chicagophotoshop

I really think it will come down to Rio and Chicago. with Chicago having a decent size edge right now.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop

http://www.chicagobusiness.com/cgi-bin/news.pl?id=27006&seenIt=1


*“Unlike Athens, you are ready,” he continued, referring to the Greece capital that hosted the last summer Olympics*


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR

You ri :? I Rio :laugh:

Go RIO
:banana:


----------



## TEBC

isaidso said:


> I think Brazil ruined all hope of an Olympics after the appalling display by Brazilian fans towards foreign athletes at the recent Pan American Games in Rio. Does the IOC really want to see foreigners booed while competing or while receiving medals? Disgusting! The Olympics is about acheivement, building bridges, and applauding excellence in sport, not about cutting people down or humiliating them. Those athletes devoted their entire lives for that one shot at sporting glory, and these people boo them?
> 
> Brazil? Never!



By any chance you went to any game played in Rio 2007? or you're based in what the media said?


----------



## TEBC

Second City said:


> Well since Rio is now officially the 2014 World Cup host.....it's chances of getting the 2016 olympics are going down. You can't be too greedy....lol
> 
> As for my pick....Chicago!


Are you sure??!?!

Germany/Munich 72/74
Mexico 68/70
USA/Atlanta 94/96


----------



## DïegôLG

Rio!!!


----------



## -Corey-

Chicago Will wiin.. :cheer:


----------



## eomer

I think that Europe, Asia and Oceania have no chance.
There are not African bid: OG 2016 will probabilly take place in America.

Rio would be a greath host but Brazil will host WC 2014.
So, I guess that *Chicago* will win easially.

I don't understand why Buenos Aires didn't bid...


----------



## cphdude

RobH said:


> There's no steadfast rule that says they have to. But yes, European bids are outsiders in this contest and even the best of the European bids (likely to be Madrid) will be a long shot.


True. But on the other hand the IOC and Rogge has strongly urged Madrid apply in 2016 aswell. 


But I am also on the Chicago. It will make it 20 years since last time and acording to the unofficial rules, America is due this time round...


----------



## Mo Rush

Madrid has started work on its aquatic centre and its structure is taking shape. The olympic stadium is underconstruction...they arent favourites but they will be at the top of the evaluation report.


----------



## TEBC

my prediction:

SHORTLIST:

Highest notes
1º Tokyo 
2º Madrid
3º Chicago
4º Rio de Janeiro
5º Doha

OUT: 6º Prague, 7º Baku

OIC Votes:

1] ballot

1º Chicago
2º Rio de Janeiro
3º Madrid
4º Tokyo
OUT: Doha

2] ballot

1º Chicago
2º Rio de Janeiro
3º Tokyo
OUT: Madrid

3] ballot

1ºRio de Janeiro
2º Chicago
OUT: Tokyo

4] ballot

*1º Rio de Janeiro*
2º Chicago


----------



## -Corey-

Yeah, im with you.. The battle is between Rio and Chicago.. ^^


----------



## isoboy

I'd like to see Rio or Madrid. The US have hosted far too many Olympics, so it would be nice to see the Olympics stay away from there for a while - there's a whole world out there. Besides which, the last US Summer Olympics was a complete shambles and widely acknowledged as one of the worst ever. It showed complete disrespect to the Olympics, and many IOC delegates have not yet forgotten that. Chicago still has a reasonable chance of course, but the Atlanta experience has definitely tarnished things somewhat for the US, especially other 'middle America' cities.


----------



## skobabe8

isoboy said:


> I'd like to see Rio or Madrid. The US have hosted far too many Olympics, so it would be nice to see the Olympics stay away from there for a while - there's a whole world out there. Besides which, the last US Summer Olympics was a complete shambles and widely acknowledged as one of the worst ever. It showed complete disrespect to the Olympics, and many IOC delegates have not yet forgotten that. Chicago still has a reasonable chance of course, but the Atlanta experience has definitely tarnished things somewhat for the US, especially other 'middle America' cities.



I was too young to really remember, so could you elaborate on what made it one of the worst? (besides the bomb, obviously) How did it show disrespect?


----------



## TEBC

skobabe8 said:


> I was too young to really remember, so could you elaborate on what made it one of the worst? (besides the bomb, obviously) How did it show disrespect?


It was the worst because USA made a really market of it. The olympic Park was known as a trade fair market. Everything was being sell. The oppening ceremony was without emotion things like that. It wasnt an OIC standard Games.


----------



## TEBC

*Your favorite 2016 Olympic Stadium*

TOKYO 2016 OLYMPIC STADIUM










CHICAGO 2016 OLYMPIC STADIUM










NEW RIO'S MARACANA STADIUM (POSIBLE VENUE FOR THE CEREMONIES)










RIO'S JOAO HAVELANGE STADIUM (VENUE FOR TRACK AND FIELD)










PRAGUE 2016 OLYMPIC STADIUM










DOHA KHALIFA STADIUM


----------



## TEBC

It's still posible that Rio construct a new venue near the Olympic Arena and Aquatic complex Maria Lenk in Sports Ctiy


----------



## cmc

Doha..


----------



## -Corey-

OMG the best design is CHicago By far...


----------



## isoboy

skobabe8 said:


> I was too young to really remember, so could you elaborate on what made it one of the worst? (besides the bomb, obviously) How did it show disrespect?


It's not so much the bomb that left a bad aftertaste - it's not the organisers' fault that someone wanted to bomb the place (perhaps security should have been tighter, but that's debatable - and it was pre 9/11). What's not debatable is that the transport was abysmal. There didn't seem to be any cohesive mass-transit plan apart from commandeering a bunch of those old yellow school buses that are so prevalent in the US. Unlike other Olympics, many people were forced to use private cars, which resulted in traffic chaos across the city - and as for the buses, a lot of the drivers didn't even know their way around! I remember reading about athletes having to direct bus-drivers where to go. As a result of the transport chaos, there were many cases of Olympic officials, media, ticketholders, and the athletes themselves being stuck in traffic and not being able to get to various games and events on time.

The international media centre was also a shambles - various outlets complained that they had been allocated spaces with no internet connections or phone lines! - and there were problems with accreditations being mixed up or not issued correctly, so that some outlets could not film some games or didn't have adequate time to set up. I remember watching some gymnastics event where the Australian TV crew couldn't get in because they had 'the wrong colour code' on their accrediations, so they ended up televising arguments with deadbeat security guards, until finally some red-faced official turned up to say they were issued the wrong accreditation. At least it was entertaining. :lol:

Another big criticism was that the Games were too "crass" or "over-commercial". In this area, I think the criticism was a little unfair because of course the Olympics is a commercial event. Anyone who thinks they're a humanitarian event, put on solely to bring all peoples together, is a little naive.


----------



## bagel

That Tokyo one looks like that soccer stadium being built in Mexico.


----------



## Joop20

I'm pretty sure these stadiums are all very preliminary, but based on these renders the one in Chicago looks best by far! Where did you get those renders of the stadiums in Prague and Tokyo?


----------



## nomarandlee

Like said before all are likely to be very preliminary designs. That said I don't think we should maybe expect the most dynamic awesome new stadium built for a games if judging on these.

I guess from these I like Chicagos best (yes hometown pick) but that is saying something since I am pretty underwhelmed with it and think it could easily be outdone. What the heck is going on in the Tokyo render?


----------



## RUM

I still want to see the Olympics in South America, the Middle East and Africa at some stage...


----------



## eomer

Tokyo is original (a volcano like Fuji Yama) but the grass will not receive enough light.
Chicago is greath.

- Maracana and Havelange are good for football but not for athletics.
- Praha is awfull
- Doha is old-fashionned: looks like old Munich Olympic Stadium.


----------



## TEBC

eomer said:


> Tokyo is original (a volcano like Fuji Yama) but the grass will not receive enough light.
> Chicago is greath.
> 
> - Maracana and Havelange are good for football but not for athletics.
> - Praha is awfull
> - Doha is old-fashionned: looks like old Munich Olympic Stadium.


Why Havelange is not good for athletics? Is the best Athletics Stadium in America, with same material used in Athens 2004


----------



## TEBC

Joop20 said:


> I'm pretty sure these stadiums are all very preliminary, but based on these renders the one in Chicago looks best by far! Where did you get those renders of the stadiums in Prague and Tokyo?


In their site


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

tadeu said:


> my prediction:
> 
> SHORTLIST:
> 
> Highest notes
> 1º Tokyo
> 2º Madrid
> 3º Chicago
> 4º Rio de Janeiro
> 5º Doha
> 
> OUT: 6º Prague, 7º Baku
> 
> OIC Votes:
> 
> 1] ballot
> 
> 1º Chicago
> 2º Rio de Janeiro
> 3º Madrid
> 4º Tokyo
> OUT: Doha
> 
> 2] ballot
> 
> 1º Chicago
> 2º Rio de Janeiro
> 3º Tokyo
> OUT: Madrid
> 
> 3] ballot
> 
> 1ºRio de Janeiro
> 2º Chicago
> OUT: Tokyo
> 
> 4] ballot
> 
> *1º Rio de Janeiro*
> 2º Chicago


:lol::banana:


----------



## Gaeus

Chicago deserved to host one. They have the beaches, the lake, the river and the skyscrapers as well!


----------



## cernoch

Gaeus said:


> Chicago deserved to host one. They have the beaches, the lake, the river and the skyscrapers as well!


Do skyscrapers and Olympic games have anything in common?
...why did Prague get only 4,4 %?hno:


----------



## guigotz

Buenoss Aires is a wonderfull city.... but the dindt bid....

i pick .... Rioooo

WC 1994... Olympic games Atlanta 1996


WC 2014.... 2016


Burt i think that for Brazil realize a WC it will be a wonderfull thing because brazilians love Soccer..... Mayvbe tokyo or Doha have chances....


----------



## Demetrius

Where's Madrid?


----------



## RobH

These were the Madrid 2012 proposals. I assume this will also be used for 2016.


----------



## Chimaera

Demetrius said:


> Where's Madrid?






































Capacity: 66,000

This is what it currently looks like (cap. 20,500):









This was the stadium for the 2012 bid, I don't know if it would be used again in a new bid, and whether or not it will be built without Olympics (for Atletico?). And I doubt if Madrid can get the Olympics in 2016, 4 years after London.


----------



## masterpaul

Rio won't organize the Olympics, especially after 2 years after the Football World Cup.

LOL, The Olympic Comitee, never gives the olympics to country who just hosted something as big as the Football World Cup.


----------



## Joop20

masterpaul said:


> Rio won't organize the Olympics, especially after 2 years after the Football World Cup.
> 
> LOL, The Olympic Comitee, never gives the olympics to country who just hosted something as big as the Football World Cup.


Your point is absolutely not valid. History shows that FIFA don't really care what the IOC does and vice versa: 

- '68 Mexico City, '70 Mexico
- '72 Munich, '74 Germany
- '94 USA, '96 Atlanta
- '98 Nagano, '02 Japan/South Korea


----------



## nomarandlee

Joop20 said:


> Your point is absolutely not valid. History shows that FIFA don't really care what the IOC does and vice versa:
> 
> - '68 Mexico City, '70 Mexico
> - '72 Munich, '74 Germany
> - '94 USA, '96 Atlanta
> - '98 Nagano, '02 Japan/South Korea


Good point, but in all those cases the games preceded the WC.


----------



## Joop20

nomarandlee said:


> Good point, but in all those cases the games preceded the WC.


Nopes, not in the case of USA / Atlanta.


----------



## masterpaul

Rio Wouldnàt make it on time, with building venues.


If they started building olympic venues before Soccer World Cup, , it will make the city look ugly because of the constructions and the construction would cause traffic.

In the 2 years after the WC, that would give them enough time to build anything.

Ιf they decided not to have a world cup venue in Rio, and have the venue in another city, everything would be fine.

Rio should bid for 2020 or 2024


----------



## masterpaul

Joop20 said:


> Nopes, not in the case of USA / Atlanta.


U.S.A is big, the world cup might had not had a venue in Atlanta.


----------



## Mo Rush

masterpaul said:


> Rio Wouldnàt make it on time, with building venues.
> 
> 
> If they started building olympic venues before Soccer World Cup, , it will make the city look ugly because of the constructions and the construction would cause traffic.
> 
> In the 2 years after the WC, that would give them enough time to build anything.
> 
> Ιf they decided not to have a world cup venue in Rio, and have the venue in another city, everything would be fine.
> 
> Rio should bid for 2020 or 2024


you're generalizing and simplifying a lot. If the construction stops during the world cup as per FIFA rules and they don't use Maracana as an Olympic venue then I don't see the issue. Rio has many venues place from the Pan-Am Games.


----------



## Joop20

masterpaul said:


> Rio Wouldnàt make it on time, with building venues.
> 
> 
> If they started building olympic venues before Soccer World Cup, , it will make the city look ugly because of the constructions and the construction would cause traffic.
> 
> In the 2 years after the WC, that would give them enough time to build anything.
> 
> Ιf they decided not to have a world cup venue in Rio, and have the venue in another city, everything would be fine.
> 
> Rio should bid for 2020 or 2024



Dude, why are you assuming all these things?


----------



## TEBC

masterpaul said:


> Rio won't organize the Olympics, especially after 2 years after the Football World Cup.
> 
> LOL, The Olympic Comitee, never gives the olympics to country who just hosted something as big as the Football World Cup.


You are justing repeting what you said in 2016, What is ur problem?!?!

HERE WE ARE NOT DISCUSSING IF RIO WILL GET IT OR NOT!! ITS ABOUT THE STADIUM!!


Why areyou so jealous about Rio's bid? Just beacause you know it is a strong one?


----------



## cbotnyse

I will be surprised if Chicago doesn't get the bid. Just my (bias) gut feeling.


----------



## RobH

A lot of people said they'd be surprised if Paris didn't win....and that was a week before the vote! We're two years out, haven't seen most of the bids in detail yet, and anything can happen in that time.

That said, Chicago is the early favourite, and the city I'm supporting after London.


----------



## Second City

Chicago's is good. :cheers:


----------



## Olympiaki-Agones

Chigago´s Olympic Stadium doesn't offer anything new. As I said, Maracana stadium is a classic one. Chicago essentally looks like a modern copy of it, but with short roofs.

Prague's stadium is ugly as well as Madrid's. Doha's stadium is beautiful, but too small to host the olympic games.


----------



## guigotz

Any project is good as well 2012 candidates cities






I really didnt enjoy the americans project =/

I think that in a few years we ll see the other projects and it will be more easier to compare to chicago


----------



## Daniel Dantas

Mo Rush said:


> would it even be possible the pan american games stadium in Rio to increase its capacity to about 75,000? its location is not ideal for an olympic games


'Engenhão' can be expanded to receive 80k people.


----------



## JoseRP

Madrid


----------



## djwizard84

two things...

1st non european city for 2016... after London, come on!!!

2nd there's a bid in mexican territory, Monterrey.

then after, there's 9 years to go.... and personally, after the fantastic high tech development in China many cities have to do a better job!!!


----------



## RobH

djwizard84 said:


> two things...
> 
> 1st non european city for 2016... after London, come on!!!
> 
> 2nd there's a bid in mexican territory, Monterrey.


No there isn't.


----------



## MaLaYSia aNd KoREa!!

no stadium listed can beat the new nest stadium in beijing...


----------



## djwizard84

MaLaYSia aNd KoREa!! said:


> no stadium listed can beat the new nest stadium in beijing...


right,

maybe Dubai or some city in USA could build something better... 
just because of $$$.


----------



## northway

qatar son 333 said:


> ^^:bash: you simply dont know a grahein of sand about this nations ability did you even hear about the asian games ? did you study qatar ? because you have no idea what this country can do !
> 
> Qatar sitting on 900+ trillion cubic feet of Natural Gas that wont finish till about the year 2200 !
> 
> Qatar is the largest producer of LNG (Liquified Natural Gas) in the world !
> 
> Qatar is the 3rd largest is in terms of GDP per capita !
> 
> Qatar is one of the fastest growing economys in the world !
> 
> so if you say that Doha cant make it in 2016 your wrong, not enough to see the games ? yeah right i dont think you saw that the GCC has 100% support to doha 2016 bid which means spectators will most probably not be a problem.
> 
> yes our infrastructure is planned perfectly well thank you very much !
> 
> :banana:


Its not about how much wealth you have :bash: ... Olympics is not Asian games :bash: ... GCC (including your country) are full of poor labor who will not be able to attend these games :bash: ... besides, the people of Saudi Arabia the largest country in your approximity is not, and will not be, prepared to see women sports, neither Iran (not a GCC country) ... so again the people factor is damn important, and it will fail you horribly.

Shortages, in raw materials and skilled labor, already mounting in your construction industry, and a lot of delays being witnessed ... if you really wanna be a contender as a world class host city (not only buying the IOC members votes and then present a world scam - as you already buying athletes and entire teams from abroad) you would 10x the amount of construction that is going on in your country ... and this is impossible. Sure you can pay 2x, 10x, or even 100x the price and cost of everything, and bring millions of workers and engineers ... but this is not what Olympics is about. I think many other mature world class cities deserve to host this fest of humanity ... you should wait for 20 more years - at the earliest, just my humble opinion.

I happen to be pretty much aware of your country, the geography, history (if any), economics, and politics .... Believe me, I know a lot.


----------



## Herzarsen

Northway,

You have some good points, but let me tell you, money is key in the Olympic games. You need good facilities. Thats the most important thing. And also security with all thats happening today. From what I see is that the country is willing to do anything to get the games, thats one of the key prerequesites to hosting games. 10 years is long long time too, especially in the fastest growing economies in Asia and Middle East. They are without doubt capable of building a brand new city during this time with needed infrustructure and venues. Your main point which could be correct at this time is that there is not enough economically strong local people in and around the Qatar who may go to the games. But like I said 10 years is a long time and these economies such as Qatar, Dubai, even Saudi Arabia are industrializing heavily and building knowledge economies. They bring a lot of western workers and will educate their own people. If they do things the right way in 10 years time the country could be ready for the olympics. Lets just wait and see, Doha could win it at the end. :cheers:

By the way, thanks for qatar son 333, thanks for keeping this thread alive. Its educational for all of us.


----------



## [email protected]

Just curious...what about Qatar's infrastructure when it comes to public transportation?

Especially given the fact that the vast majority of Olympic visitors don't care about multiple-lane highways and giant flyovers, but almost completely rely on public transport to get around.

How many subway lines does Doha have, how many are planned? What about light rail (tram) and bus systems?


----------



## Tomas05

I don't know why.. but it's hard to see how Doha can host the olympic games.

*The current stadium is much tiny

*What about the weather? Doha's summer temperature is terrible

*Are there enough hotels to the host the millions?

*Are there enough restaurants and clubs for the nights?

*Will the people from israel stay at home?


----------



## gladisimo

Wow, does this guy work for the Doha olympic committee or something?

At first I thought it would be an interesting idea, but so many posts about the same thing is annoying me now.

I'm more interested to see who else wants to bid for this.


----------



## shadyunltd

No way Doha wins over Chicago.


----------



## crazyeight

Qatar 2016? I don't think so!


----------



## Qatar Son 333

[email protected] said:


> Just curious...what about Qatar's infrastructure when it comes to public transportation?
> 
> Especially given the fact that the vast majority of Olympic visitors don't care about multiple-lane highways and giant flyovers, but almost completely rely on public transport to get around.
> 
> How many subway lines does Doha have, how many are planned? What about light rail (tram) and bus systems?


this article is from the Doha 2016 website



> *Railway network*
> 
> Although there is currently no railway network in Qatar, plans are already under way to build one, in particular as part of the construction of the new city of Lusail on the northern outskirts of Doha.
> 
> Lusail's plans include both an underground and aboveground train network, which will be fully integrated with a new rail system in Doha itself. In addition, it plans to develop a new water-taxi service to run along the Doha coastline.





> *Cars and buses*
> 
> Public transport in Qatar made a major leap forward in 2004 with the launch of The Qatar Transport Company, more commonly known by its Arabic name Mowasalat. This is a government-owned bus, taxi and limousine service.
> 
> The turquoise and white Mowasalat taxis - known as 'Karwa' - are available in all parts of Doha and can be hailed from the side of the road, booked in advance, or found at taxi ranks at the airport and dotted around the city.
> 
> Mowasalat also operates a large fleet of air-conditioned public buses that run along several routes in and out of Doha from its City Centre hub, Al Ghanim Station.





> *New Doha International Airport*
> 
> Construction of the New Doha International Airport is already underway. The airport will be built four kilometres from the existing one, on a 5,400-acre site.
> 
> The new airport, on the outskirts of the city, is being built in response to a projected increasing demand for international passengers to the region. The current airport handles 4.2 million passengers per year, whereas the new airport will be designed to handle 12.5 million per year after the first phase of construction.
> 
> The first phase will cost US$2.5billion, while phases two and three are projected to cost an additional US$5billion.
> 
> When finished, the new airport will be approximately two-thirds the size of the city of Doha itself.
> 
> During the construction process, the old airport is being expanded and refurbished at a cost of $140million. This to increase its capacity to 7.2 million passengers per year for the interim period before the new airport takes over.
> 
> *Phase One:*
> 
> The first phase of construction of the new airport, due to be completed in 2009, will include two parallel runways designed specifically to accommodate the new Airbus A380-800 'Super Jumbo'.
> 
> A three-storey terminal building will also be constructed.
> 
> The airport will have a luxury hotel and a transit hotel. The complex will also include a cargo terminal, additional hard standing areas for the passenger terminal, hangar space for two A380-800s and three A340s at the same time, and a maintenance centre.
> 
> Finally the airport, which has been described as "a small city within a city" will include a business park, a free trade zone, a courier and mail facility and a general aviation facility.
> 
> *Phases Two and Three:*
> 
> The second phase of construction will include the addition of a further 16 gates and an extension of the terminal building.
> 
> In addition, there will be a suspended monorail system for passenger transit through the terminal. A further luxury hotel will be constructed to accommodate the additional passenger capacity of more than 25 million per year passing through the airport.
> 
> The third phase will include the addition of a further 40 contact gates, which would bring the final total to 80.
> 
> The projected date for final completion is 2015. When fully completed the new airport will be will be the first in the world purpose-built to accommodate the A380-800 Super Jumbos - able to service six simultaneously.


----------



## nazrey

*2016 Summer Olympic Games*

The International Olympic Committee (IOC) will meet on 2 October 2009 in Copenhagen, Denmark (DEN), to decide the winner of the 2016 Summer Olympic Games. This meeting will be known officially as "121st IOC Session and Olympic Congress".

*Official candidate cities are:
Rio De Janeiro, Brazil (BRA). 
Prague, Czech Republic (CZE). 
Madrid, Spain (ESP). 
Tokyo, Japan (JPN). 
Monterrey, Mexico (MEX). 
Doha, Qatar (QAT). 
Chicago, United States of America (USA). *

Potential candidate cities are:
Buenos Aires, Argentina (ARG).
Brisbane, Australia (AUS).
Perth, Australia (AUS).
Baku, Azerbaijan (AZE). 
Montreal, Canada (CAN).
Toronto, Canada (CAN).
Santiago de Chile, Chile (CHI).
Havana, Cuba (CUB).
Hamburg, Germany (GER).
Leipzig, Germany (GER).
New Dehli, India (IND).
Tel Aviv-Jaffa, Israel (ISR).
Rome, Italy (ITA).
Nairobi, Kenya (KEN).
Amsterdam, Netherlands (NED).
Rotterdam, Netherlands (NED).
Lisbon, Portugal (POR).
Cape Town, Republic of South Africa (RSA).
Durban, Republic of South Africa (RSA).
Bangkok, Thailand (THA). 
Istanbul, Turkey (TUR).
Dubai, United Arab Emirates (UAE).

Cancelled candidate cities are:
Brussels/Flanders, Belgium (BEL).
Fukuoka, Japan (JAP).
Sapporo, Japan (JAP).
Tijuana, Mexico (MEX).
Moscow, Russian Federation (RUS).
Baltimore, United States of America (USA).
Houston & Philadelphia, United States of America (USA). 
Los Angeles, United States of America (USA).
San Diego, United States of America (USA).
San Francisco, United States of America (USA).


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Answers for Tomas.......



I don't know why.. but it's hard to see how Doha can host the olympic games.

*The current stadium is much tiny

**Well my friend khalifa stadium is being expanded to 60,000 from 50,000 and currently 1 paralympic stadium is Under Construction and 1 football stadium is Under Construction and the current stadiums and venues can easily be expanded *

*What about the weather? Doha's summer temperature is terrible

**Who said its going to be hosted in summer ? like the summer asian games if doha gets 2016 it will host it in december when the weather is good *

*Are there enough hotels to the host the millions?

**Well i wouldent expect millions to come ! but Doha's hotel industry has made considerable strides, both in terms of quality of services and in room capacity, which currently stands at around 10,000 rooms. As part of its strategy to establish Qatar as a new tourist destination, the government's plans include a rapid and significant expansion of hotel capacity to more than 60,000 rooms by 2016. and if those rooms are not enough cruise ships would help alot.*

*Are there enough restaurants and clubs for the nights?

**Well there are restaurants and there will be more certenly in the future but no clubs can be found the only places where they sell alchol is hotels.*

*Will the people from israel stay at home?

**This case is diffrent since Qatar does not allow people that have passports that inducated that they visited Israel, its either the country will ban this law during the year 2016, or the hundreds of athleats from Israel wont go to 2016 which is highly unlikely.*


----------



## Qatar Son 333

I found this article accidentally in the news today  cheers :cheers:

*Olympic games a chance to highlight Arab culture *


Dr. Saif Ali Al-Hajari addressing Qatar University students.


Doha • Vice Chairman of Qatar Foundation, Dr. Saif Ali Al Hajari yesterday said if Doha wins the bid to hold 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Games, *it would help change perceptions about the Arab world and culture*. 

"The Games and the years leading up to them will show how Doha has maintained the traditional desert culture of generosity and hospitality, whilst today's Doha embraces the modern world in which we live, with its *first class business, technological and sports facilities*," he said. 

Al Hajari was addressing over 200 students at Qatar University, calling for support to the Doha 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Games bid for the country to succeed in successfully hosting the largest sporting event in the world. 

Asked whether all of the proposed changes in sporting infrastructure would still go ahead as planned if Doha loses the bid to host the Olympics, *Al Hajari said all sports infrastructure projects currently in the pipeline will be implemented regardless of IOC's decision in 2009.* 

He added that the Doha 2016 Olympic Games Plan will establish a *new state-of-the-art regional centre for youth sports* in a part of the world currently lacking such facilities. 

He also noted that there are also *plans to build the world's most advanced Paralympic stadium*.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

*Al Shaqab Equestrian Academy*

it will most probably hold the Equestrian events if Doha gets 2016 Olympics. :cheers:

the venue is already U/C and will be ready in 2008, and its part of Education City Doha :banana:

Note Pictures and Information are taken from the original thread in the Qatar forum 













*Some Construction Pictures*









*Leighton awarded USD407 million equestrian centre project in Qatar*

Leighton Asia (Southern) has been awarded a USD407 million contract for the construction of the Al Shaqab Equestrian Academy in Qatar for the Qatar Foundation for Education, Science and Community Development.

Operating as Gulf Leighton, Leighton is responsible for the construction of a world-class equine management facility that will include: 


• An equine breeding facility 

• An equine hospital 

• An Olympic-standard indoor arena with adjoining outdoor arena 

• A members' clubhouse and stables for members' horses 

• State-of-the-art stables including separate facilities for different categories of Arabian horses such as breeding and show horses; endurance horses; dressage horses; and showjumping horses 

• Staff accommodation 

• Entertainment facilities 

• A museum 

• All associated infrastructure works 

Work will commence later this month and the project is due for completion in December 2008. 

Managing Director of Leighton Asia (Southern), David Savage, said that the new project was Leighton's first in the region and highlighted the potential of the Arabian Gulf market. 

'We recognised the potential of the Gulf region some time ago, and established an office in Dubai in 2004 from which to investigate opportunities in the region,' David said. 

'We've spent most of the time since then getting to know the various markets. We've been prepared to be patient and we've been quite selective in the projects we have decided to pursue. 

'We have been working closely with the Qatar Foundation for a number of months to finalise the contract, and I am delighted that we have been able to secure this important project with such a highly respected client,' he said. 

Mr Savage said that the new project takes Leighton Asia (Southern)'s work in hand to over US$900 million. He said that Leighton was pursuing a number of other building and civil engineering projects in the region, and that he hoped to announce another new contract in the near future. 

'The Gulf region has emerged as an important market for us. We expect it to make a substantial contribution to our results for a number of years,' he said. 

The Qatar Foundation for Education, Science and Community Development is a private, chartered, non-profit organization, founded in 1995 by His Highness Sheikh Hamad Bin Khalifa Al-Thani, Emir of Qatar. The Foundation aims to develop the potential of Qatar's people through a network of centres devoted to progressive education, research and community welfare. 

The Al Shaqab Stud is internationally renowned for excellence in the breeding and showing of pure-bred Arabian horses. The academy will form part of Qatar Foundation's Education City, a 2,500-acre campus on the outskirts of the Qatari capital Doha that hosts branch campuses of some of the world's leading universities, as well as numerous other educational and research institutions.


----------



## Joop20

If Doha gets the 2016 games (which is not totaly unlikely, because everything can be bought with money), I hope it'll be an incentive to finaly do something about human rights, democracy and most of all women rights in the Arabic world! 

Though I respect Arabian culture and traditions, especially the way women are treated in a country like Saudi Arabia, and the total lack of democracy in that country, is outragious. 

If you want to organize the Olympics, you have to be prepared to let in all the diversity that exists in the world, the ban on Israeli passports is just one problem of many. Even though Qatar may be one of the more progressive countries in the Arabian world, I think this may be a major problem (besides the weather, athletes will sweat themselves to death in the Arabian summer!).


----------



## Qatar Son 333

for the weather thing the date can easily be changed from June to Decemeber just like the Doha 2006 Asian Games.

Are you kidding me ! Women rights is the most respected rule in Qatar totaly unlike saudi arabia.

for example : in Qatar women can drive cars, in Saudi arabia women are banned from Driving.

and the case of women appering in Bikinis and swim suits for competitions like swimming and water polo as you can see it was completly normal during the asian games.

here is a video about Qatar abit old but helpful 

*Part 1*





*Part 2*


----------



## Joop20

qatar son 333 said:


> for the weather thing the date can easily be changed from June to Decemeber just like the Doha 2006 Asian Games.
> 
> Are you kidding me ! Women rights is the most respected rule in Qatar totaly unlike saudi arabia.
> 
> for example : in Qatar women can drive cars, in Saudi arabia women are banned from Driving.
> 
> and the case of women appering in Bikinis and swim suits for competitions like swimming and water polo as you can see it was completly normal during the asian games.
> 
> here is a video about Qatar abit old but helpful


Like I said in my post, Qatar is one of the most progressive countries in the region. I hope Olympics in Qatar will be an incentive for other countries, like Saudi Arabia, to change their absolutely outragious policies.

And regarding the weather issue: the IOC does not allow Olympics in december, big problem for your bid I think! The latest the olympics can start is at the end of september I think, it's still way too hot in Qatar in september!


----------



## Tomas05

qatar son 333 said:


> Answers for Tomas.......
> 
> **Well my friend khalifa stadium is being expanded to 60,000 from 50,000 and currently 1 paralympic stadium is Under Construction and 1 football stadium is Under Construction and the current stadiums and venues can easily be expanded *
> 
> will be "expended" or not, those venues can't suit an olympic park. The venues in chicago for example, are on a "better league".
> 
> **Who said its going to be hosted in summer ? like the summer asian games if doha gets 2016 it will host it in december when the weather is good *
> 
> i don't like this idea, it's not really clever to change the olympic games date.
> it's gona be objected..
> 
> **Well i wouldent expect millions to come ! but Doha's hotel industry has made considerable strides, both in terms of quality of services and in room capacity, which currently stands at around 10,000 rooms. As part of its strategy to establish Qatar as a new tourist destination, the government's plans include a rapid and significant expansion of hotel capacity to more than 60,000 rooms by 2016. and if those rooms are not enough cruise ships would help alot.*
> 
> 10,000? it just makes my question stronger.. do u really believe Qatar can build another 50,000 rooms until then? i do not. And still, 60,000 rooms are not like 100,000- that's a "normal size" for the event.
> 
> **Well there are restaurants and there will be more certenly in the future but no clubs can be found the only places where they sell alchol is hotels.*
> 
> ok, now i think i will not come xD
> 
> **This case is diffrent since Qatar does not allow people that have passports that inducated that they visited Israel, its either the country will ban this law during the year 2016, or the hundreds of athleats from Israel wont go to 2016 which is highly unlikely.*


are u joking? if any country can't join to the olympic games, it's really bad


----------



## Qatar Son 333

^^ i said its highly unlikely ! sheeesh !:bash:

but i belive they will be allowed, well atleast for 1 year that is 2016 lol


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Joop20 said:


> Like I said in my post, Qatar is one of the most progressive countries in the region. I hope Olympics in Qatar will be an incentive for other countries, like Saudi Arabia, to change their absolutely outragious policies.
> 
> And regarding the weather issue: the IOC does not allow Olympics in december, big problem for your bid I think! The latest the olympics can start is at the end of september I think, it's still way too hot in Qatar in september!


yeah countries like saudi arabia are so negative :bash: for example its the only country in the GCC that you need a passport to enter while the others are by ID card 

but to put a thought to it if Doha is paying 500,000 for just bidding (Alonge with chicago, Rio and the others) dont you think its willing to pay the IOC (Secretly) to host it in December ?! :nuts: i heard sydney hosted it very late in 2000 is this true ?


----------



## Anberlin

..WOW! Doha 2016? Maybe! kay:


----------



## nomarandlee

*IOC: World Cup won't boot Rio's 2016 bid*



> http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/cs-071212oly,0,6645130.story?coll=chi_tab02_layout
> 
> *IOC: World Cup won't boot Rio's 2016 bid*
> By Philip Hersh | Tribune Olympic sports reporter
> 10:24 PM CST, December 12, 2007
> 
> 
> LAUSANNE, Switzerland - Having soccer's World Cup in 2014 will help rather than hurt Rio de Janeiro's chances to be chosen 2016 Olympic Games host, International Olympic Committee President Jacques Rogge said Wednesday.
> 
> Rio is among Chicago's six rivals in the 2016 competition. The IOC members will choose the winner Oct. 2, 2009.
> 
> Rogge clearly disagrees with those who think Brazil, and especially Rio, may lack the capacity to handle the world's two biggest sporting events in a two-year period.
> 
> 
> "Rio 2016 would benefit from the investment made by the FIFA World Cup," Rogge said. "There will be better roads, new stadiums, more facilities, more infrastructure. There will be also a big pool of volunteers which Rio 2016 will be able to tap should they be given the right to organize the Games.
> 
> "I don't think that the IOC members will link a potential vote in 2016 to something that has happened in 2014. They are two different electorates. I don't think one will impede on the other."
> 
> FIFA awarded the 2014 World Cup to Brazil in October. It was the only candidate for the monthlong tournament.
> 
> Mexico (1968-70), West Germany (1972-74) and the United States (1994-96) have staged the Olympics and World Cup in a two-year period, but both events are nearly twice as large as they were in Mexico and Germany.
> 
> The growth involves not only numbers of teams and athletes but numbers of media, sponsors and guests the country must accommodate. There also are significant challenges in finding enough national sponsorship money to bankroll both in such a short span.
> 
> Two British Internet gambling sites make Chicago the 2016 favorite and Rio the top challenger.
> 
> One site, www.betbrain.com, lists Chicago at 1.7-1, Rio at 3.3-1 and Tokyo third at 7.7-1. The other, bet365.com, has Chicago at 1.72-1, Rio at 3.25-1 and Tokyo at 8-1.
> 
> Both oddsmakers surprisingly put Doha, Qatar, in fourth, ahead of Madrid.
> 
> Prague and Baku, Azerbaijan, the other two candidates, are far back.
> 
> Rio, which bid for the 2012 Olympics but was not among the five finalists, undoubtedly has gained some support, as well as self-confidence and the confidence of the international sports world from its staging of the 2007 Pan American Games.
> 
> Its Olympic bid will incorporate many of the facilities used for the Pan Ams, but it was announced this week the government will fund a new Olympic Park in suburban Barra de Tijuca, where several Pan Am venues were located.
> 
> "The Pan Am Games were definitely a success," Rogge said. "The feedback I have got from the national Olympic committees and internal [sports] federations was very positive."
> 
> Rogge was speaking after a three-day executive board meeting in which the decisions included drawing of positions for all presentations related to the 2016 bid.
> 
> Chicago drew the first position, which most would consider unfavorable because the presentations before the final vote could drag on five hours or more. The rest of the order is Prague, Tokyo, Rio, Baku, Doha and Madrid.
> 
> That means Chicago, should it be named a finalist in June, also would be the first city visited by the IOC evaluation commission in 2009.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> More articles


..


----------



## Tomas05

is the "new" de la pienta under construction??


----------



## MADA

^^
Yes, and the name is Peineta, named for its shape.


----------



## MADA




----------



## Tomas05

MADA said:


> ^^
> Yes, and the name is Peineta, named for its shape.


ok^^

when will it be ready?


----------



## QatPhils

northway said:


> It is strange that Prague is not getting enough votes in this forum!!! Lovely city and the heart of Europe ...
> Baku and Doha bids are just jokes ....
> Most probably Chicago or Rio will win ...


^^Its not, if they are jokes, they shouldn't be in the list.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

^^ lol ? the name is kinnda funny but its cool to see the construction going through before the final host selection in 2009 kinda like doha's bid that they will build all the venues regardless to the IOC's decision in 2009 2 of theseare already U/C and madrid wow!


----------



## Qatar Son 333

^^ yeah the bidding process acctully costs 150,000 in the first part and 500,000 in the second part so if your willing to pay half a million just to bid thats not a joke !


----------



## Tomas05

actually, this starium might be really important for the spainish league.. as new home of atletico 

a new 73,000 capacited stadium for atletico will put its to the "top" neighborely real, barcelona and valencia. much fantastic!


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Thanks for the nice comment Mo Rush

Northway yes its USD, if you concentrated on the pic's you could have noticed that the feild and most of the stadium is under the large grass hill and that the wall structure is standing out btw in side the hill there is 2 floors of car parking btw its already getting built but no pictures yet  stay tuned


----------



## northway

qatar son 333 said:


> Thanks for the nice comment Mo Rush
> 
> Northway yes its USD, if you concentrated on the pic's you could have noticed that the feild and most of the stadium is under the large grass hill and that the wall structure is standing out btw in side the hill there is 2 floors of car parking btw its already getting built but no pictures yet  stay tuned


I like the idea/design ... but I think there should have been a typo ... it should be rather $200m and not just $20m
I will stay tuned :cheers:


----------



## northway

I should rephrase: it is rather an advertisement/promotion for the country, you know global publicity for couple of years ... it is worth it definitely. And maybe an experience, for a more potential bid in, let's say 2028


----------



## Tomas05

madrid is my favourite one


----------



## lpioe

Didn't know they are already building (or rather expanding) La Peineta. Nice to see.
When is it supposed to be finished?


----------



## Joop20

I didn't know it either, I thought the plan was put on hold when Madrid didn't get the olympics. Info please :banana: Will it still include an athletics track, or will it have a rectangular pitch?


----------



## Mo Rush

Joop20 said:


> I didn't know it either, I thought the plan was put on hold when Madrid didn't get the olympics. Info please :banana: Will it still include an athletics track, or will it have a rectangular pitch?


both. can be converted when need be. see youtube..search peineta stadium


----------



## Tomas05

Both?!


----------



## Qatar Son 333

northway said:


> I should rephrase: it is rather an advertisement/promotion for the country, you know global publicity for couple of years ... it is worth it definitely. And maybe an experience, for a more potential bid in, let's say *2028*


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

yeah very funny northway VERY funny ! :bash:

they never made it for publicity or promotion this is a real and seriouse bid along with baku !


----------



## Qatar Son 333

^^ lol my friend it can only take 10,000 - 11,000 seats :bash: but it would be good enough for south doha


----------



## Joop20

Mo Rush said:


> both. can be converted when need be. see youtube..search peineta stadium


Not really, the videos on YouTube show that the pitch can be lowered, in which case the athletics track disappears, and more seating is created. This requires some major modifications though, I don't think it's something that can be done easily. What I wanted to know is whether it's already going to be build with a lowered pitch now, or whether it will still have an athletics track.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yeah, i thought the same.
After lowering the picth i thought you cannot use the track
Or they will install something like the proposed new wembley platform system


----------



## QatPhils

northway said:


> I should rephrase: it is rather an advertisement/promotion for the country, you know global publicity for couple of years ... it is worth it definitely. And maybe an experience, for a more potential bid in, let's say 2028



hehe, no way in 2028, Qatar has just planned to spend 100 billion dollar more in the whole country. 100 + 130 + 230 billion dollars. So maybe more than ready for 2016.


----------



## QatPhils

marrio415 said:


> ok looking at those pics of the Doha stadium for the asian games seems to me people like it.Well very strange i have to say kinda looks like a temporary structure to me like londons 2012 stadium.Ok dohas roof looks temporary with the roof supports above holding the roof also the roof itself looks like a sheet and not hard matarial ,the outside with the large tapestry(if thats the right word)of athletes just like londons but not right round plus the second tier looks temporary.I think i have a bit of an argument here.Don't get me wrong i like the doha stadium but if that can have a temporary look and still look good i think londons design has been criticised a little to early.


the roof really isn't really that weak, atleast it held out the rain when it was in the opening ceremony.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

^^ yeah that day was almost a disaster because of the rain


----------



## skaP187

For nationalistic reasons and because it´s a beauty...
Olympic stadium of Amsterdam from 1928.





















it had been modified, was almost gone, but they brought it back in the original state.


----------



## Dasher39

Bloody brilliant looking stadium, but only 11,000 capacity?

I would have thought somewhere around 20,000 would have been better. Would the AFC allow it to host 2011 Asian Cup games if it can only hold 11,000 especially since they have said, after the low crowds at most games in the 2007 Asian Cup, that they will be pushing hard to get good crowds at the 2011 Asian Cup in Qatar.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

^^ My friend Dasher39 the 2007 asian cup was another case when *4* countries co-hosted it and caused lots of problems while in the 2011 AFC asian cup it will be focused in a small country meaning not to much travel  and this stadium wont host major matches due to its small size it will most probably host normal matches, i know i also hoped it was more, yes the AFC allowed it already btw between you and me the president of the AFC is a Qatari what do you expect lol.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

btw this is off topic so back to DOHA 2016 !!!!


----------



## amnesia

@Qatar son, I want to correct you. Qatar has already said that it will NOT prevent Israel from coming to the Olympics.

On a side note, there are many clubs in Qatar, but they're usually part of hotel organizations.

You can find more videos on Qatar at www.iloveqatar.net (which is incomplete)

On a side note, Qatar has a VERY strong chance.
The USA has hosted it three times, Asia hosts it next year (and the Olympics has NEVER been handed over to the same continent in a close time span). However the highest chance IMO could go to a South American country because that continent has never hosted it either.

All I know is, if Qatar gets it, it'll be great. More development, more competition, more fun, and hopefully a better future.

I'll do my best to be a hospitable Qatari ^_^


----------



## -Corey-

Interesting, Good job for Doha!, unfortunately Doha wont win over Chicago..


----------



## Jim856796

I may need a list of all the venues under construction in Madrid because it looks like the venues from Madrid's failed bid for the 2012 Olympics are being built regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

amnesia said:


> @Qatar son, I want to correct you. Qatar has already said that it will NOT prevent Israel from coming to the Olympics.
> 
> On a side note, there are many clubs in Qatar, but they're usually part of hotel organizations.
> 
> You can find more videos on Qatar at www.iloveqatar.net (which is incomplete)
> 
> On a side note, Qatar has a VERY strong chance.
> The USA has hosted it three times, Asia hosts it next year (and the Olympics has NEVER been handed over to the same continent in a close time span). However the highest chance IMO could go to a South American country because that continent has never hosted it either.
> 
> All I know is, if Qatar gets it, it'll be great. More development, more competition, more fun, and hopefully a better future.
> 
> I'll do my best to be a hospitable Qatari ^_^


your a qatari like me ?

cool i wasnt really shure if they will allow Israel or not, yeah the clubs are mostly at hotels with all the liquor and vodka you guys need lol.

amnesia ! the middle east never hosted it before ! so we have a high chance


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Vrysxy said:


> Interesting, Good job for Doha!, *unfortunately Doha wont win over Chicago*..


how the ****** do you know that :bash:

btw in gamesbids.com someone said that the only way Doha will withdraw from the bid is financial problems which is bull ! my friends the chair man of the Doha bid said that *20 Billion USD* is in the budget !


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Thats not related to the topic !


----------



## MasonicStage™

Chicago is the best by now. Everything else looks quite boring, and not very innovative.


----------



## QatPhils

^^Just look at the Doha Masterplan which means new things = hundreds more hotels, excellent infrastructure, more accommodation, more attractions, more transportation etc. Qatar can reclaim more land if needed.


----------



## Tomas05

qatar son 333 said:


> your a qatari like me ?
> 
> cool i wasnt really shure if they will allow Israel or not, yeah the clubs are mostly at hotels with all the liquor and vodka you guys need lol.
> 
> amnesia ! the middle east never hosted it before ! so we have a high chance


What about whiskey? xD 

Anyway this business sounds much better now..
but i still don't believe Doha can be ready to host it. at least on the coming 8 years

On the way.. Do you have any special cool attraction like your neighbore (Dubai ;] ) ?


----------



## QatPhils

^^yes and they're mostly under-construction which is part of the 130 billion dollar projects.


----------



## Giorgio

They all look bad.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

^^ true dubai started before us by 5 years and thats the reason its always ahead of us if doha whanted to pass it, it could but they dont whant to do dubai's mistake which was developing so fast and builfing usless towers with apartments that people buy and sell with out the intension to live in them exactly like a stock market !


----------



## HAL9000

You can add the America's Cup Port in Valencia, which will be the sailing venue if Madrid wins 



Mr Wolf said:


> La playa de la Malvarrosa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Restaurantes en el paseo de Neptuno junto al paseo marítimo:



Veles e Vents building, by Chipperfield.



Patraix said:


>


----------



## amnesia

lol if people don't think Qatar can do it, nobody can.

People haven't been following Qatar for the past 5 years. In 5 years Qatar went from nothing, to one of the fastest developing cities in the world.

It took Dubai 25 years, and it took Qatar 5 years to start to catch up.

8 years is more than enough for there to be changes and development.
If you want a spectacular and unbelievably amazing event, vote for Doha.


----------



## Olympiaki-Agones

If Doha could manage to convience the IOC to host the Olympic Games, would they invite Israle without any hesitation from their goverment or any other arabic or muslim country?


----------



## amnesia

I will highlight what I just wrote just a few posts above for you.

"Qatar has already said that it will NOT prevent Israel from coming to the Olympics."

Whatever any other country feels is up to them. The final decision goes to the committee and the country who hosts it.


----------



## Tomas05

How is the seciurity organization of Doha? May it be well enough to make sure the event will be safety for everyone?


----------



## UltraLeo

*And voilá the official logo of Rio 2016:*


----------



## guigotz

ULTRALEO said:


> *And voilá the official logo of Rio 2016:*


The most creative one.


----------



## UltraLeo

guigotz said:


> The most creative one.


I like it too, it's so brazilian! :cucumber::banana:


----------



## TEBC

*Your favorite 2016 olympics bid logo*

Choose your favorite!!

Chicago









Madrid









Tokyo









Rio de Janeiro









Doha









Prague









Baku

NOT RELEASED YET


----------



## TEBC

*Your favorite 2016 Olympic Games Logo*

Choose your favorite!!

Chicago









Madrid









Tokyo









Rio de Janeiro









Doha









Prague









Baku

NOT RELEASED YET


----------



## TEBC




----------



## TEBC

Monday, December 17, 2007
Rio 2016 Launches Bid Logo
Posted 6:02 pm ET (GamesBids.com)

Rio’s logo for its 2016 Summer Olympic Games bid was launched Monday during a Brazil Olympic Award ceremony in Teatro Municipal, Rio de Janeiro.

The event was attended by more than 500 Brazilian Olympic and Paralympic athletes, the Governor of the State of Rio de Janeiro Sergio Cabral, Minister of Sports for Brazil Orland Silva, as well as officials of the Brazilian Olympic and Paralympic Committees and several national federations.

The logo was selected by a jury from among four finalists.

Logo designer Ana Soter said, “the heart-shaped Sugar Loaf represents the unquestionable passion and thrill of Brazilians for sports. The exclamation mark incorporated into number 1 produced a brand that represents perfectly their expectation and excitement for the opportunity to host this edition of the Olympic Games”.

She added that having Rio de Janeiro as her source of inspiration for several years, the shapes of the Sugar Loaf represent the natural riches cariocas are so proud of, and the “proposal” of the logo is to frame the wealth of colours of Rio de Janeiro’s “exuberant nature”.

Carlos Nuzman, President of Brazil’s Olympic Committee and President of Rio 2016 called the logo Emblematic, powerful, noble” and said that it communicates with perfection the natural landscapes of Rio de Janeiro. “in addition, it conveys energy, happiness and also the city’s characteristic of warmly welcoming all different races and cultures, just like Brazilians do. These values express what Rio de Janeiro’s bid to host the 2016 Olympic Games is”, he said.


----------



## TEBC




----------



## -Corey-

Chicago 2016 and Rio


----------



## Mo Rush

the logo is average and doesn't communicate the energy and fantastic beauty of Rio. The text "Rio" should be bold and in caps.


----------



## guigotz

Mo Rush said:


> the logo is average and doesn't communicate the energy and fantastic beauty of Rio. The text "Rio" should be bold and in caps.


mAn did u understand the logo? ^^


----------



## QatPhils

Olympiaki-Agones said:


> If Doha could manage to convience the IOC to host the Olympic Games, would they invite Israle without any hesitation from their goverment or any other arabic or muslim country?


Qatar may soon liberal some of its laws which are still happening currently (well slowly). So the outcome might be hard to guess.



amnesia said:


> lol if people don't think Qatar can do it, nobody can.
> 
> People haven't been following Qatar for the past 5 years. In 5 years Qatar went from nothing, to one of the fastest developing cities in the world.
> 
> It took Dubai 25 years, and it took Qatar 5 years to start to catch up.
> 
> 8 years is more than enough for there to be changes and development.
> If you want a spectacular and unbelievably amazing event, vote for Doha.


Agree with you amnesia, due to the growing economy (and oil and gas) of Qatar, its one of the richest (3rd) country in the world. Yes Qatar is learning Dubai's mistakes and has concern on the environment. Thats another reason Qatar doesn't really want reach Dubai's level of construction. Doha hosted the 15th Asian games in 2006 and had great international praise.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Tomas05 said:


> How is the seciurity organization of Doha? May it be well enough to make sure the event will be safety for everyone?


Qatar is one of the safest contries in the world its safer than Japan and UK !!!

Guys check the banner its Qatar National Day today :banana: (Thats Doha's Skyline)


----------



## QatPhils

^^yes it is one of the safest countries in the world, but too much accidents


----------



## Qatar Son 333

^^ yeah road accidents were too much last year but thanks to the new traffic rules we have way less accidents


----------



## amnesia

@thaaron, you got that right. That's why a month ago new Traffic laws were imposed. It is VERY strict now and the odds of having an accident have severely decreased.

It originally started because 60% of the country is comprised of expats. Different people from different countries with different driving skills.

Hopefully the new laws which impose hefty fines and the new point system will get rid of the bad drivers ^_^.

But yes, if you go to iLoveqatar.net you'll see that in the safety section that Qatar is much safer than even Japan.


----------



## amnesia

It's funny to see some of the votes though.

The two highest chances are with Rio and with Doha.

No Asian or European country will get it for sure because it is against Olympic tradition to allow a continent to host it so close after each other.

North America has hosted it 3 or 4 times already. The only two regions that have never hosted it are South America and the Middle East.

Rio has a major crime and infrastructure issue to deal with and I'm quite sure it doesn't have the funds or the investment that Doha has.

Doha hosted the 2006 Asian Games and that was considered to be one of the most spectacular events in history.

As for Rio's logo I don't understand it.

Doha's logo is also very unique. It looks like a desert flower (which is usually given to someone as a sign of lasting friendship). It also says Doha 2016 in Arabic. Very special to have the text look like an image like that. Wish it had something more sporty though.


----------



## Mo Rush

amnesia said:


> It's funny to see some of the votes though.
> 
> The two highest chances are with Rio and with Doha.


lol. what has he been smoking?


----------



## amnesia

let's use the BIG brain now, not the small one.

It won't be a European or Asian country for the mere fact that history has deemed it so.

As mentioned North America has hosted it many times and the whole purpose of the Olympics is to provide world unity.

It is my assumption that the committee will vote for a country that NEEDS the Olympics as a push to develope.

The only thing I've been breathing is Oxygen, you should try it sometime.

As much as American's want it, you shouldn't put pride or nationalism in front of what is realistic.

Whatever Chicago can spend on the Olympics, Doha can double.


----------



## amnesia

You should vote for what you TRUELY think looks nice, not for you you want to win lol.

Anyway, my vote goes for Tokyo.
Colours tied together in unity.


----------



## guigotz

amnesia said:


> @thaaron, you got that right. That's why a month ago new Traffic laws were imposed. It is VERY strict now and the odds of having an accident have severely decreased.
> 
> It originally started because 60% of the country is comprised of expats. Different people from different countries with different driving skills.
> 
> Hopefully the new laws which impose hefty fines and the new point system will get rid of the bad drivers ^_^.
> 
> But yes, if you go to iLoveqatar.net you'll see that in the safety section that Qatar is much safer than even Japan.



Of courseeeee ... Its an arabian country


The half problems that we suffer ... ....arabians countries dont suffer.... I dont think that only because qatar have money has more changes to be selectedto host the olympic games


- Weak olympic team , The climate .... If u see.... the olympic games always happen in the same datess and can be impossible to realize games in these dates in Qatar ( It`s only a detail )


Never a begginer bid was responsable to host the gamess.... Chicago, Doha and Baku.... It will be a problem


But 02/10/09.... everybody will know who will be responsable to host the event


----------



## Mo Rush

amnesia said:


> let's use the BIG brain now, not the small one.
> 
> It won't be a European or Asian country for the mere fact that history has deemed it so.
> 
> As mentioned North America has hosted it many times and the whole purpose of the Olympics is to provide world unity.
> 
> It is my assumption that the committee will vote for a country that NEEDS the Olympics as a push to develope.
> 
> The only thing I've been breathing is Oxygen, you should try it sometime.
> 
> As much as American's want it, you shouldn't put pride or nationalism in front of what is realistic.
> 
> Whatever Chicago can spend on the Olympics, Doha can double.


a very appropriate name you've chosen.


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR

amnesia said:


> It's funny to see some of the votes though.
> 
> The two highest chances are with Rio and with Doha.
> 
> No Asian or European country will get it for sure because it is against Olympic tradition to allow a continent to host it so close after each other.
> 
> North America has hosted it 3 or 4 times already. The only two regions that have never hosted it are South America and the Middle East.
> 
> Rio has a major crime and infrastructure issue to deal with and *I'm quite sure it doesn't have the funds or the investment that Doha has*.
> 
> .


:lol:

You are not well informed


----------



## shadyunltd

I'd take Chicago in the Winter over Doha anytime. 

Buying the IOC won't be enough for Doha.


----------



## JPBrazil

amnesia said:


> Rio has a major crime and infrastructure issue to deal with and I'm quite sure it doesn't have the funds or the investment that Doha has.
> 
> Doha hosted the 2006 Asian Games and that was considered to be one of the most spectacular events in history.
> 
> As for Rio's logo I don't understand it.
> 
> Doha's logo is also very unique. It looks like a desert flower (which is usually given to someone as a sign of lasting friendship). It also says Doha 2016 in Arabic. Very special to have the text look like an image like that. Wish it had something more sporty though.


Rio has crime and infrastructure issues but Brazil has a lot of money, and now we have oil too :banana:

Rio hosted the 2007 Pan American Games that was considered the best of all, and probably the most expensiva too

Doha's logo is very strange and more complicated than Rio's


----------



## QatPhils

IMPÉRIO-BR said:


> :lol:
> 
> You are not well informed


Thats what you think, try visiting Doha and view all the construction happening now, just like Dubai. Why not try and visit the new city of Lusial(u/c), just part of Doha which is 9 km long and 5 km width. The country has invested 1 trillion dollars across the GCC and 50 billion around the world!


----------



## QatPhils

guigotz said:


> Of courseeeee ... Its an arabian country
> 
> 
> The half problems that we suffer ... ....arabians countries dont suffer.... I dont think that only because qatar have money has more changes to be selectedto host the olympic games
> 
> 
> - Weak olympic team , The climate .... If u see.... the olympic games always happen in the same datess and can be impossible to realize games in these dates in Qatar ( It`s only a detail )
> 
> 
> Never a begginer bid was responsable to host the gamess.... Chicago, Doha and Baku.... It will be a problem
> 
> 
> But 02/10/09.... everybody will know who will be responsable to host the event


Qatar doesn't really want to show off saying 'we're the best', its just how you do it in the olympics, every country has a loosing point in the olympics, and you can't consider the Qataris a weak team. For the weather, it can be hosted from September - October, where the weather is at Maximum 28 degrees.


----------



## guigotz

Thaaron4 said:


> Qatar doesn't really want to show off saying 'we're the best', its just how you do it in the olympics, every country has a loosing point in the olympics, and you can't consider the Qataris a weak team. For the weather, it can be hosted from September - October, where the weather is at Maximum 28 degrees.




i only think that Doha has the worst issue

Its a small cityyy... Small coutry =///



U cant compare the asian games with olympic games


Its necessary more infra-structure... receive so many people .... the design need to be awesome.... etc etc!


----------



## QatPhils

^^It doesn't have the worse!!!

Its developing rapidly and size and population is booming and the infrastructure is becoming more better, currently it has the sport city and education city, the next extension of the city is the north by 9km. If you want to see the masterplan, i'll post it later. + a further more 800 towers expected.

You can compare the Asian games with the olympics, the Asian games is the second largest multi - sport event after the olympics.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

^^ all points are correct there 

World Class Road Infrustructure is U/C as we are chatting right now ! World Class Sport Infrustructure is also U/C ! so as thaaron4 said we are building 800 towers and some of those towers are hotels with 230-2200 rooms each and if its not enough for the olympics then cruise ships would decrease the problem.

what am i talking about we already have world class sport buildings that won international awards sponsered by the ioc :



> *Aspire Dome, Khalifa Stadium bag awards *
> 
> Aspire Zone facilities bagged top positions in a contest for the most beautiful sports and leisure facilities in the world. Aspire Dome, won the coveted second (silver prize) and Khalifa Stadium the third position (bronze prize) in the contest, organised recently by International Association for Sport Leisure and Facilities. Qatar was the only GCC and Arab state to achieve these advanced rankings in the contest which included 88 sports and leisure facilities from 27 countries. These state-of-the-art sport facilities need no introduction as they have successfully hosted the Doha Asian Games in 2006, which showcased the best ever opening and closing ceremonies in Asian Games history. Aspire sports dome formed the nucleus of the Games, where most of the events were held. The awards ceremony is expected to take place in Germany between October 31 and November 2, 2007.


----------



## QatPhils

^^also for that - Aspire Dome is the largest sports Dome.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

^^ and most technoligicaly advanced sports dome in the world !


----------



## QatPhils

never said yet, but i agree partially.

I only know its probably the most technoligicaly advanced opening ceremony in the world.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

that dosent have anything to do with 2016 ?!


----------



## QatPhils

qatar son 333 said:


> ^^ and most technoligicaly advanced sports dome in the world !


and how do you know this? evidence? clues? proof?


----------



## Qatar Son 333

lets see some Facts/Records about Qatar in general 

Qatar has the largest Sports Dome in the world! It is also the most technologically advanced. (It can be found at Aspire Academy in Doha)

Qatar's goal is to be the central transit point for Asia.

Qatar has the world's largest Gas Reserves. It is the main reason why Qatar is developing into such a modern nation.

Qatar is one of the safest countries in the world! It's true, it's safer than Japan for example.

Qatar is the first country in the Middle East region to support Digital Television! Yes you can watch DVB-H signals on your mobile phone.

Qatar is the first country in the Gulf to fine Pedestrians for not walking correctly on the pavement. Those who put their lives at risk are fined QR200.

Qatar Airways is the fastest growing airline in the world.

Aspire Tower host's the highest Olympic Flame torch in the world.

Qatar is the 3rd richest country in the world in terms of GDP Per Capita.

Qatar is the Largest producer of Natural Gas in the world.

Qatar is the GTL capital of the world.

Qatar is the Richest Arab Country.

Qatar has 3rd strongest currency in the world.

Qatar will have the largest industrial port in 5 years.

Qatar has the largest LNG port in the world.

Qatar has the Largest Ramada Hotel in the world.

Qatar has one of the Fastest growing economies in the world.

Aspire Zone has alot of records

1. Largest Sport dome in the world
2. Largest indoor sport facility
3. highest olympic flame in the world
4. highest torch in the world
5. best olympic ceremony ever


----------



## Ch.G Ch.G

A somewhat larger image of the Chicago logo:










Note this is the second iteration based on an earlier design that was scrapped because it referenced the Olympic torch, apparently a no-no. The six-pointed star can be found on the Chicago flag (there are four, each with its own significance), the blue is a nod to the lake, green to the park system and golden hues to the flame, I think.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Today from Gulf Times

*Doha 2016 Bid takes centre stage*
Published: Saturday, 29 December, 2007, 02:17 AM Doha Time



*CONFIDENT...Doha 2016 Bid Chairman Hassan Ali bin Ali*


_*Qatar is going full steam ahead in its bid to get the 2016 Olympics to Doha. 
In this exclusive interview with 
Gulf Times Sports Editor Anil John, Bid Chairman Hassan Ali bin Ali talks about the country’s chances in what is definitely going to be a tough fight*_


*Q:* There is great expectation in Qatar and in the Arab world about Doha’s 2016 bid. What would you say to the people? How confident are you about the bid?
*A:* Hosting the Olympic and Paralympic Games in Doha in 2016 would bring the Olympic flame to the Arabic-speaking world for the first time, extending the Olympic ideals tomns of new hearts and minds. 
We are quite confident that Doha will stage the greatest Olympic Games the world has ever seen if we are given the opportunity by the International Olympic Committee.

*Q:* Has the message gone across to schools in Qatar? After all, schoolchildren will be young adults by the time we reach 2016 and most excited about the Olympics if it comes to Qatar.
*A:* The youth of Qatar are key supporters of Doha 2016 and we have been to several schools in Doha to talk to the students and to listen to their feedback regarding Doha hosting the Olympic and Paralympic Games. We have also visited the Universities in Qatar and spoken with students to convey our vision of bringing the Games to Doha in 2016. 
Several primary schools, secondary schools and colleges have pledged their support for the Bid and we look forward to working them in the near future. A lot of enthusiasm has been generated amongst the students throughout Doha.

*Q:* What do people in general outside the Arab world feel about the bid? During your various tours to Europe and elsewhere and during your interaction with officials and common people did you notice that there is awareness about the 2016 bid and that Doha is in the running?
*A:* Certainly everyone within the Olympic Family is well aware that we are bidding for the 2016 Summer Olympic and Paralympic Games. With Qatar’s sporting pedigree, athletes and spectators will experience the ultimate Games of the future.
In Doha, we have a world class sporting infrastructure. Our stadiums were acknowledged to be among the best in the world in a global contest organised by the International Association for Sports Leisure Facilities and sponsored by the IOC.

*Q:* It’s the International Olympic Committee’s stated goal that they want the Olympic movement to catch on in places like the Arab world, Africa etc. Therefore do you think that Doha has an advantage over other cities bidding for the Games? After all it was on this basis that Qatar got to host the Asian Games in 2006.
*A:* Awarding Doha the 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Games would unleash the power of the Olympic Movement and sport to create understanding, hope and change that could unite the entire region with the rest of the world. 
Hosting the Olympic and Paralympic Games in Doha in 2016 would bring the Olympic flame to the Arabic-speaking world for the first time, extending the Olympic ideals tomns of new hearts and minds. 
Never has the Olympic Family had an opportunity to make such a difference to the peoples of the world. We hosted the 2006 Asian Games (the world’s second largest multi-sport, multi-day event after the Olympic Games), putting on what has been called the best, the biggest, the most widely reported, and the highest standard Asian Games ever. Partly as a result of this success, Qatar has been selected to host the 2010 IAAF World Indoor Games and the AFC 2011 Asian Football Cup. 

*Q:* Obviously the bid has the support of HH the Emir Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifa al-Thani and HH the Heir Apparent Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad al-Thani. But how closely are they involved in the whole process? Do they actually keep track of the day-to-day progress?
*A:* Our visionary Emir, His Highness Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifa al-Thani, has set the country on a monumental modernisation programme to become a role model for economic and social transformation in the region.
His Highness The Emir, His Highness the Heir Apparent and Her Highness Sheikha Mozah bint Nasser bin Abdullah al-Misnad are all informed of the progress of the bid as a whole. 
We work closely with a variety of government stakeholders across the board to ensure that Doha will host the greatest Games the world has ever seen. 

*Q:* The Asian Games was a path-breaking event in the history of Qatar in many ways. And now if Doha gets the Olympics, how would it impact the country in general? Obviously if Qatar wins the bid, there will be a lot of activity in the country leading up to the event. But so far there has been no official announcement about the kind of facilities that Qatar plans to build. Can you throw some light on that?
*A:* Our Doha 2016 Olympic Games Plan will establish a new state-of-the-art regional centre for sport in a part of the world currently underserved by such facilities.
As part of our Games Plan, we will obviously build upon our already first class infrastructure. In addition, new venues will be developed including a new state-of-the-art Paralympic stadium for disabled athletes at the Shafallah Center for Children with Special Needs. 
I am the Centre’s Chairman and so, in addition to organising a first class Olympic Games, I am deeply committed to providing the finest Paralympic Games that the Olympic Movement has ever seen. Doha 2016 could really be an event to change the world.

*Q:* What would you say to people who say that Qatar is punching above its weight and that it’s only bidding for the Games to grab attention and publicity?
*A:* The interest in sport is increasing rapidly in this region and the population of Qatar has recently demonstrated overwhelming support for the Doha 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Bid. 
In a recent opinion poll in Qatar, conducted by the independent international polling company Ipsos, 86% of people expressed their support for the Doha 2016 Bid. When asked, 95% of the respondents said that they were aware that Qatar was bidding to host the Olympic and Paralympic Games in 2016 – and more than 80% of them also said they had an interest in sports and the Olympic Games in general. When asked about their feelings about Qatar’s sporting history to date, 81% said they felt proud of it.
I was thrilled recently that, at a summit here in Doha, the Heads of State of all the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) countries pledged their unanimous support for the Doha 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Games Bid. This was an enormous boost to the Doha 2016 Bid team and yet another demonstration that all the leaders and peoples of the GCC are together as one – and cooperating to support each other across the region.

*Q:* You of course also run the Shaffalah Center for special children, which is one of the top facilities of such a kind. Could you enlighten us on that in detail?
*A:* The Shafallah Center for Children with Special Needs was established by the effort and under the authority of the chairperson of the Supreme Council of Family Affairs, Her Highness Sheikha Mozah bint Nasser bin Abdullah al-Misnad. Her Highness Sheikha Mozah believes in the vitality and importance of the family and the child’s role in society, particularly those children with special needs. At the beginning in 1998, the Shafallah Center could only receive a limited number of children due to lack of facilities and capacity at that time. 
Knowing these limitations the board of directors of Shafallah put into action, as a priority, plans to move to a much larger building and facility to accommodate more children with special needs and increase the services that could be offered to them. 
The new Shafallah Center has been designed and constructed in accordance with the highest standards and latest developments in the field of children with special needs.


----------



## isaidso

Many in the west are skeptical and discount what they aren't accustomed to. Doha 2016? I'm very impressed. The ambition is admirable, and the progress spectacular. You may not get 2016, but keep going in this direction, and you'll get it sooner rather than later.


----------



## QatPhils

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Today from Gulf Times
> 
> *Doha 2016 Bid takes centre stage*
> 
> 
> 
> *CONFIDENT...Doha 2016 Bid Chairman Hassan Ali bin Ali*
> 
> 
> _*Qatar is going full steam ahead in its bid to get the 2016 Olympics to Doha.
> In this exclusive interview with
> Gulf Times Sports Editor Anil John, Bid Chairman Hassan Ali bin Ali talks about the country’s chances in what is definitely going to be a tough fight*_
> 
> 
> *Q:* There is great expectation in Qatar and in the Arab world about Doha’s 2016 bid. What would you say to the people? How confident are you about the bid?
> *A:* Hosting the Olympic and Paralympic Games in Doha in 2016 would bring the Olympic flame to the Arabic-speaking world for the first time, extending the Olympic ideals tomns of new hearts and minds.
> We are quite confident that Doha will stage the greatest Olympic Games the world has ever seen if we are given the opportunity by the International Olympic Committee.
> 
> *Q:* Has the message gone across to schools in Qatar? After all, schoolchildren will be young adults by the time we reach 2016 and most excited about the Olympics if it comes to Qatar.
> *A:* The youth of Qatar are key supporters of Doha 2016 and we have been to several schools in Doha to talk to the students and to listen to their feedback regarding Doha hosting the Olympic and Paralympic Games. We have also visited the Universities in Qatar and spoken with students to convey our vision of bringing the Games to Doha in 2016.
> Several primary schools, secondary schools and colleges have pledged their support for the Bid and we look forward to working them in the near future. A lot of enthusiasm has been generated amongst the students throughout Doha.
> 
> *Q:* What do people in general outside the Arab world feel about the bid? During your various tours to Europe and elsewhere and during your interaction with officials and common people did you notice that there is awareness about the 2016 bid and that Doha is in the running?
> *A:* Certainly everyone within the Olympic Family is well aware that we are bidding for the 2016 Summer Olympic and Paralympic Games. With Qatar’s sporting pedigree, athletes and spectators will experience the ultimate Games of the future.
> In Doha, we have a world class sporting infrastructure. Our stadiums were acknowledged to be among the best in the world in a global contest organised by the International Association for Sports Leisure Facilities and sponsored by the IOC.
> 
> *Q:* It’s the International Olympic Committee’s stated goal that they want the Olympic movement to catch on in places like the Arab world, Africa etc. Therefore do you think that Doha has an advantage over other cities bidding for the Games? After all it was on this basis that Qatar got to host the Asian Games in 2006.
> *A:* Awarding Doha the 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Games would unleash the power of the Olympic Movement and sport to create understanding, hope and change that could unite the entire region with the rest of the world.
> Hosting the Olympic and Paralympic Games in Doha in 2016 would bring the Olympic flame to the Arabic-speaking world for the first time, extending the Olympic ideals tomns of new hearts and minds.
> Never has the Olympic Family had an opportunity to make such a difference to the peoples of the world. We hosted the 2006 Asian Games (the world’s second largest multi-sport, multi-day event after the Olympic Games), putting on what has been called the best, the biggest, the most widely reported, and the highest standard Asian Games ever. Partly as a result of this success, Qatar has been selected to host the 2010 IAAF World Indoor Games and the AFC 2011 Asian Football Cup.
> 
> *Q:* Obviously the bid has the support of HH the Emir Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifa al-Thani and HH the Heir Apparent Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad al-Thani. But how closely are they involved in the whole process? Do they actually keep track of the day-to-day progress?
> *A:* Our visionary Emir, His Highness Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifa al-Thani, has set the country on a monumental modernisation programme to become a role model for economic and social transformation in the region.
> His Highness The Emir, His Highness the Heir Apparent and Her Highness Sheikha Mozah bint Nasser bin Abdullah al-Misnad are all informed of the progress of the bid as a whole.
> We work closely with a variety of government stakeholders across the board to ensure that Doha will host the greatest Games the world has ever seen.
> 
> *Q:* The Asian Games was a path-breaking event in the history of Qatar in many ways. And now if Doha gets the Olympics, how would it impact the country in general? Obviously if Qatar wins the bid, there will be a lot of activity in the country leading up to the event. But so far there has been no official announcement about the kind of facilities that Qatar plans to build. Can you throw some light on that?
> *A:* Our Doha 2016 Olympic Games Plan will establish a new state-of-the-art regional centre for sport in a part of the world currently underserved by such facilities.
> As part of our Games Plan, we will obviously build upon our already first class infrastructure. In addition, new venues will be developed including a new state-of-the-art Paralympic stadium for disabled athletes at the Shafallah Center for Children with Special Needs.
> I am the Centre’s Chairman and so, in addition to organising a first class Olympic Games, I am deeply committed to providing the finest Paralympic Games that the Olympic Movement has ever seen. Doha 2016 could really be an event to change the world.
> 
> *Q:* What would you say to people who say that Qatar is punching above its weight and that it’s only bidding for the Games to grab attention and publicity?
> *A:* The interest in sport is increasing rapidly in this region and the population of Qatar has recently demonstrated overwhelming support for the Doha 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Bid.
> In a recent opinion poll in Qatar, conducted by the independent international polling company Ipsos, 86% of people expressed their support for the Doha 2016 Bid. When asked, 95% of the respondents said that they were aware that Qatar was bidding to host the Olympic and Paralympic Games in 2016 – and more than 80% of them also said they had an interest in sports and the Olympic Games in general. When asked about their feelings about Qatar’s sporting history to date, 81% said they felt proud of it.
> I was thrilled recently that, at a summit here in Doha, the Heads of State of all the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) countries pledged their unanimous support for the Doha 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Games Bid. This was an enormous boost to the Doha 2016 Bid team and yet another demonstration that all the leaders and peoples of the GCC are together as one – and cooperating to support each other across the region.
> 
> *Q:* You of course also run the Shaffalah Center for special children, which is one of the top facilities of such a kind. Could you enlighten us on that in detail?
> *A:* The Shafallah Center for Children with Special Needs was established by the effort and under the authority of the chairperson of the Supreme Council of Family Affairs, Her Highness Sheikha Mozah bint Nasser bin Abdullah al-Misnad. Her Highness Sheikha Mozah believes in the vitality and importance of the family and the child’s role in society, particularly those children with special needs. At the beginning in 1998, the Shafallah Center could only receive a limited number of children due to lack of facilities and capacity at that time.
> Knowing these limitations the board of directors of Shafallah put into action, as a priority, plans to move to a much larger building and facility to accommodate more children with special needs and increase the services that could be offered to them.
> The new Shafallah Center has been designed and constructed in accordance with the highest standards and latest developments in the field of children with special needs.


I think that's an old story but it still helps


----------



## QatPhils

isaidso said:


> Many in the west are skeptical and discount what they aren't accustomed to. Doha 2016? I'm very impressed. The ambition is admirable, and the progress spectacular. You may not get 2016, but keep going in this direction, and you'll get it sooner rather than later.


if they won't they plan to keep bidding until they win, no Middle Eastern Country has hosted it yet.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

''I think that's an old story but it still helps''

its in the news today !


----------



## QatPhils

^^i've seen that a few days ago.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

^^ found it today in gulf times 

http://www.gulf-times.com/site/topi...=192501&version=1&template_id=49&parent_id=29


----------



## QatPhils

^^hmmm, i know i've seen that page before!:bash:


----------



## DingoBingo

Qatar definately does have the funds and facilities to host the olympics, the hot weather will make it very hard though!


----------



## Qatar Son 333

hmmm out-door air coditioning ?


----------



## Artemis

_- i moved my question to the Doha 2016 Olympics thread-_


----------



## Qatar Son 333

*Ljubicic backs Doha’s 2016 Olympics bid *

DOHA • Qatar Open defending champion Ivan Ljubicic of Croatia backs Doha’s bid to win the rights to host the Olympic Games in 2016. 

Following a straight-set win yesterday, Ljubicic said: “I think it would be great if Doha gets the chance to stage the Olympic Games (in 2016). Doha staged the Asian Games (in December 2006) and did it quite successfully. I am sure they can go for something bigger and better.” 

The three-time Qatar Open finalist added: “I would love to see the Olympic Games (being staged) here. I know it won’t be easy, but Doha is doing the right thing by going for it (by joining the bid race). There is no reason why they can’t do it.” 

The Croatian is impressed with the changing skyline of Doha. 

“This is a great place with huge shopping malls at small distances. 

The city is developing at a rapid pace. I just love coming down here. 

“It is one of my favourite places to visit,” the tall Croatian said. 

“This place is quite similar to Dubai.”


----------



## QatPhils

^^Yes, that was in the newspaper yesterday.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

how come those sports men and women are all supporting Doha ?


----------



## jak3m

I like Doha


----------



## Mo Rush

Qatar Son 333 said:


> how come those sports men and women are all supporting Doha ?


they were paid, just like some sports men and women who now represent qatar.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Mo Rush said:


> they were paid, just like some sports men and women who now represent qatar.


yeah that was one of my thoughts  they only way i guess we willget the olympics is that we tip them good  OMG that equals 190 countries to tip ! and not forgeting to tip the ioc a big one ! well.... thats a hard one..... to me that is lol


----------



## lpioe

Madrid and Prague not showing up for me.
Of the ones I see I like Chicago the best.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

I want support for rio 2016~~!!


----------



## TU 'cane

Chicago and Tokyo are really cool.


----------



## Second City

Tokyo and Chicago are cool.


----------



## Adrokvs




----------



## krzysiu_

Madrid and Tokyo looks nice.


----------



## gilas

logo-wise it's got to be rio

bid-wise: i'm going with chicago


----------



## nomarandlee

I don't care much for the Madrids or Tokyos. I like Rio's and Chicagos (the oldest was the best of the lot) and Doha's is unique but I go back and forth on it but generally like it.


----------



## GNU

Rios I guess


----------



## Dourado

I loved the other Chicago's logo (the one with the torch). The new one, I think it's OK. From these ones, I'll go with Rio.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Madrid and Tokyo


----------



## Qatar Son 333

*Qatar to have 10,000 new hotel rooms in three years*

QATAR is expected to have 10,000 new hotel rooms and 3,600 tourist apartments by 2010, according to industry sources. Of these, nearly 7,000 hotel rooms and nearly 3,000 apartment rooms will be added this year.
The new properties which will open this year are: The W (340-rooms), Marriott Courtyard (200 rooms), Marriott Renaissance (257), Grand Hyatt (300), Hilton (320), Shangri-La (272), Rotana (204) and Holiday Hotel Villa and Residence (754).
Properties under construction include the Taj Hotel at the Golf Club, Shaza Kempinski, three hotels in Pearl Qatar, Dubai Towers and the St Regis Doha Hotel. 
Dubai Towers will be a mixed-use development of 80 floors. It will offer retail, state-of-the-art offices, a five-star hotel and apartments. 
It will be operated by Dubai based Jumeirah International, according to information available with Qatar Tourism and Exhibitions Authority.
A top hotel executive said the capacity increase could impact revenue by 2010 unless Qatar got the right to host the Olympics Games in 2016.
Hotel tariffs in the country peaked in 2006 when the Asian Games were held. Hotel room rents went up by an average of 5% to 15% from 2005 to 2006, the executive said.
However, he added that Qatar had lined up several global events for the coming years. They include the World Petroleum Congress and International Athletic Federation meeting. These could keep the industry busy.
“Generally, the market is looking good (for hoteliers). Despite the massive increase in capacity, hotels are likely to hold the tariff at current levels,” he said.
The business for each hotel, however, would depend on the product, including pricing, customer service and facilities, he added.
Across the Middle East, a massive $3.63tn is being invested in the travel and tourism industry in the form of 600 new hotels which will mean 650,000 new room and lead to the creation of 1.5mn new jobs.
Research by Fast Future and Global Futures and Foresight has revealed a sizeable amount of this will also be invested in leisure projects, cruise lines, tourism promotion and aviation developments across the region.
The World Travel and Tourism Council (WTTC) has estimated an additional 1.5mn jobs will be created in the region’s hospitality sector over the next 10 years.
While the UAE is estimated to add 97 new hotels over a period of three years, Kuwait is to add 19 hotels and 4,115 new rooms; Bahrain 15 hotels and 3,615 rooms; and Oman four hotels and 766 rooms.
Half-year results from the HotelBenchmark Survey by Deloitte showed the Middle East hotel market continued to enjoy double-digit growth for the fourth consecutive year in 2007 – with revenue per available room, or revPAR, increasing 13.7%. 
During the first six months of 2007, revPAR increased about QR62, fuelled by improvements in average room rates. At about QR397, the Middle East continues to boast the highest revPAR of any region – above Asia Pacific and Europe at the equivalent of QR356 and QR367, respectively.
According to consultancy HVS International, on the other hand, the average room rate in the Middle East increased by 11% to QR510.


----------



## Galandar

*Baku 2016 logo*

One of the best - *Baku 2016 logo*










I like it kay:


----------



## Avatar

Chicago is professional and by far the best.

Tokyo is borrowing far too much from London ribbon idea - it's basically lifted the design elements right from it. Eurostyle typeface doesn't work with the japanese ideals IMO far too euro in its appearance. Fail. 

Rio is trying too hard to be fashionable and cutting-edge with the repetitious 'i' element, heart is cheesy... it just fails.

Madrid is plain chat ... vulgar, simplistic and poorly done. Hand is cheesy and boring. Fail.

Baku is ok, too much fire symbolism maybe, its a bit busy but not a total fail.

Doha ... hahah too funny. So bad it's funny, this looks like it was done by someone with ZERO understanding of professional international corporate identity. Major fail.


----------



## Galandar

*Baku - Olympic Games 2016*

*ABOUT BAKU*


*Baku official logo *










*Baku 2016 website:* http://www.baku2016.org.az


Located on the Apsheron Peninsula on the western shore of the Caspian Sea, Baku is the capital of Azerbaijan and a major center for the production of oil industry equipment. 










Settled over 2000 years ago and founded around the year 500 A.D., the city has a rich history. Baku's old central district is called Icheri-Shekher. This UNESCO World Heritage Site is a picturesque walled city with narrow cobblestone streets, minarets, and medieval palaces. 










The modern city outside the walls features beaux-arts architecture from the early 20th century when the Baku oil field was the largest in the world, and its development continues with active construction of modern buildings. The city features a park along the waterfront, and because of its beauty and architecture it has often been called the "Paris of the Orient". 










Baku is officially bidding for the 2016 Summer Olympics. This is the first bid by the city to host the Olympic games. Baku-2016 logo and website presentation took place in national olympic committee building. It will be Gobustan rock paintingsthat forms circle. Azerbaijan's capital, Baku, has announced that it plans to bid for the Olympics. Initial studies suggest that the cost of hosting the 2016 Summer Olympic Games may be $20 billion. Chingiz Huseynzade, chairman of Azerbaijan's National Olympic Committee, told in a July 2007 press conference that a group of economists is working on this issue. 










Recent sports experience includes Baku's hosting of the 2007 World Wrestling Championships and the 23rd European Rhythmic Gymnastics Championships at the Heydar Aliyev Sport Complex.


----------



## Giorgio

I cannot believe that this is a serious bid.


----------



## Galandar

*Baku 2016 Bid Promotion*

See it on YouTube: http://youtube.com/watch?v=wVBqfJbs1K4


----------



## Galandar

B A K U - 2 0 1 6


----------



## Galandar

Avatar said:


> Baku is ok, too much fire symbolism maybe but and its a bit busy but not a total fail.


Baku's logo symbolizes 2 things:

1. Fire - Azerbaijan is often called "The Land of Fires"
2. Gobustan paintings - Ancient Gobustan rock paintings that forms circle

You can see Baku Bid promotion on YouTube: http://youtube.com/watch?v=wVBqfJbs1K4


----------



## lpioe

Don't think it has a chance vs Chicago, Rio or Tokyo to be honest.
There is btw also a Wikipedia article about it:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baku_2016_Olympic_bid


----------



## Galandar

Maybe yes, for 2016 it has less chances in comparision to Rio, Chicago and Tokyo, but not for 2020 and other years. Baku is getting better very fast. And it is a serious candidate for future Olympic Games and i hope to see Baku in the list of candidate cities for 2016. Moreover it is a good opportunity in order to be prepared in participation in next bids.


----------



## Galandar

See Baku in these photos. Some picture collections of Baku:

Walking in Baku - http://day.az/news/society/94657.html
Baku at Night 1 - http://day.az/news/society/86158.html
Baku at Night 2 - http://day.az/news/society/99016.html
New Year in Baku - http://day.az/news/society/102771.html
Girls of Baku - http://day.az/news/society/94538.html


----------



## QatPhils

^^That seems old, and read it before.


----------



## Galandar

4I.â.B4 said:


> ^^i know, just saying


I don't know where you are from, but poverty is not a big problem for Azerbaijan anymore. Believe me here you can't see people as poor as in many other countries except West Europe, North America and some countries in Asia. Country lives its boom on economic development. For 8 million country it is a great deal to make its budget 12 billion $ in 2008 (Note: in 2001 budget of Azerbaijan was 1.2 billion $). So, Think Again!


----------



## Galandar

*For information*,Baku is the only city among the candidates had 1 international and 2 european tournaments in different kinds of sport in 2007. 
So, Think Again! 

You can see promotion clip of 23-rd Rhythmic Gymnastics European Championship in 2007 in Baku: http://youtube.com/watch?v=DnY3D254IrI


----------



## th0m

Azerbaijan is European?


----------



## Galandar

th0m said:


> Azerbaijan is European?


Yes, geographically Azerbaijan is partly european. Actually this country is a border state between Europe and Asia. Economically and politically Azerbaijan have very close relationship with Europe. Azerbaijan is a member of many european organizations (except EU) and has governmental course of euro-integration.


----------



## meow

Good for Azerbaijan 
but momentarily this country has a gdp of 2 olympic games' budget hno:


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR

Great Baku, very nice city :happy:


----------



## somataki

Kuvvaci said:


> six pointed star is on the Azerbijan flag. Means six tribes of Oğuz. Perfect logo. Reflects Azerbijan culture and better than Istanbul's.



Maybe its meaningfull for Azerbijan but it means nothing to the rest of the world. And it is a universal event. Istanbul logo was too simple. Istanbul deserves to host an olympics someday and of course deserves a better logo!!


----------



## QatPhils

Galandar said:


> I don't know where you are from, but poverty is not a big problem for Azerbaijan anymore. Believe me here you can't see people as poor as in many other countries except West Europe, North America and some countries in Asia. Country lives its boom on economic development. For 8 million country it is a great deal to make its budget 12 billion $ in 2008 (Note: in 2001 budget of Azerbaijan was 1.2 billion $). So, Think Again!


I'm not saying Azerbaijan is terrible in poverty, me, living here in another candidate city is quite the same as Baku but no poverty.


----------



## meow

chicago's is the coolest


----------



## meow

i think rio's doha's and baku's don't fit because they either don't have the 5 basic olympic colors representing the continents or miss some.
i'm not saying they are bad logos, i just think they don't fit.


----------



## ØlandDK

Tokyo is my favorite. After that Chicago.


----------



## Galandar

meow said:


> Good for Azerbaijan
> but momentarily this country has a gdp of 2 olympic games' budget hno:


For today YES, but its annual growth is some 20-30% per year. In 2016 and in further times will be much better budget and enough money to host Olympic Games.

P.S. Kardeş benim içinde çok merakedici bişey ki kardeşlerimizdende karşı çıkanlar var. Ben hiçbir konuda (İstanbul 2008 ve İzmir Expo 2015 içinde) asla karşı çıkmazdım! Unutma


----------



## Galandar

4I.â.B4 said:


> I'm not saying Azerbaijan is terrible in poverty, me, living here in another candidate city is quite the same as Baku but no poverty.


Bro believe me, they are not going to let muslim country to host Olympic Games, even if it has a budget of few western countries. Maybe it is my opinion, but i don't believe it anyway. A great example of it is ISTANBUL. For Azerbaijan it is early for Olympics (maybe in next years) i can accept it, maybe Istanbul and Kuala-Lumpur can do it once. But i hope best wishes to Doha too!


----------



## Joop20

Galandar said:


> For today YES, but its annual growth is some 20-30% per year. In 2016 and in further times will be much better budget and enough money to host Olympic Games.


GDP growth of 20% or 30% per year? That's kinda impossible really, do you have facts to prove those percentages? Azerbaijan is just too poor to host the olympics at this time - even for Greece, that is more developed than Azerbaijan and has a higher population - the Olympics were a huge investment. And is there any info on where the olympic site will be located in Baku, what constructions are needed, what they will cost and what they will look like etc? None of this info can be found on the bid's website...


----------



## Kuvvaci

somataki said:


> Maybe its meaningfull for Azerbijan but it means nothing to the rest of the world. And it is a universal event. Istanbul logo was too simple. Istanbul deserves to host an olympics someday and of course deserves a better logo!!


logo must reflect the culture of the country. Okay Athens logo was refering ancient Olympics, but it was the only example


----------



## Joop20

Kuvvaci said:


> logo must reflect the culture of the country. Okay Athens logo was refering ancient Olympics, but it was the only example


I don't think many people care about the logos of Olympic Games. They're just some silly drawing to most people, nothing more and nothing less. You aren't gonna win an Olympics bid by having a good logo.


----------



## xXFallenXx

Tokyo and Chicago are both nice, but i prefer Chicago's.


----------



## QatPhils

Galandar said:


> Bro believe me, they are not going to let muslim country to host Olympic Games, even if it has a budget of few western countries. Maybe it is my opinion, but i don't believe it anyway. A great example of it is ISTANBUL. For Azerbaijan it is early for Olympics (maybe in next years) i can accept it, maybe Istanbul and Kuala-Lumpur can do it once. But i hope best wishes to Doha too!


What are the reasons they won't let a muslim country host it, they should choose likely countries in regions which hasn't hosted one yet.


----------



## Herr Lind

IMPÉRIO-BR said:


> Great Baku, very nice city :happy:


You saw only best views. I think Baku is typical post-Soviet city.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Galandar said:


> Bro believe me, they are not going to let muslim country to host Olympic Games, even if it has a budget of few western countries. Maybe it is my opinion, but i don't believe it anyway. A great example of it is ISTANBUL. For Azerbaijan it is early for Olympics (maybe in next years) i can accept it, maybe Istanbul and Kuala-Lumpur can do it once. But i hope best wishes to Doha too!


couldnt say it any better  thanks


----------



## Joop20

Qatar Son 333 said:


> couldnt say it any better  thanks


Oh yeah, now everyone is against muslim countries in the IOC or what hno:? Giving Istanbul as an argument for this statement is rubbish, everyone knows Turkey has a seperation of state and religion.

It's bull to say that 'they won't let muslim countries host the olympics'. As long as those muslim countries don't have some fundamental regime like Saudi Arabia, as long as they respect women's rights, etc etc, there is no reason why a muslim country can't host the olympics. 

Fact is that Azerbaijan is probably too poor at this moment to host the Olympics. Doha may have a fair chance, the hot weather in their summer is against them though. Both have nothing to do with being a 'muslim county'.


----------



## Galandar

Herr Lind said:


> You saw only best views. I think Baku is typical post-Soviet city.


I think your country is typical post-soviet country. Think about it!


----------



## city_thing

Galandar said:


> Bro believe me, they are not going to let muslim country to host Olympic Games, even if it has a budget of few western countries. Maybe it is my opinion, but i don't believe it anyway. A great example of it is ISTANBUL. For Azerbaijan it is early for Olympics (maybe in next years) i can accept it, maybe Istanbul and Kuala-Lumpur can do it once. But i hope best wishes to Doha too!


KL won't get them for a while. Too much political tension.

Just look at what happened during the Commonwealth games there. Rioting erupted, police locked down the city, coverage moved from the games to the people getting hit with tear gas canisters in the streets. It's far too early for KL to host. They need to work on human rights a lot more first.

and before anyone starts saying "what about China then?" - Beijing and KL are two different cities. KL segregates because of Race, Beijing does it through class and money.


----------



## Galandar

Joop20 said:


> GDP growth of 20% or 30% per year? That's kinda impossible really, do you have facts to prove those percentages? Azerbaijan is just too poor to host the olympics at this time - even for Greece, that is more developed than Azerbaijan and has a higher population - the Olympics were a huge investment. And is there any info on where the olympic site will be located in Baku, what constructions are needed, what they will cost and what they will look like etc? None of this info can be found on the bid's website...


Look at data about Azerbaijan in 2006 here: https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/aj.html

And try to plus 25% to all this (in 2007% GDP growth more than 25%)


----------



## Joop20

Galandar said:


> Look at data about Azerbaijan in 2006 here: https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/aj.html
> 
> And try to plus 25% to all this (in 2007% GDP growth more than 25%)


My bad, I didn't know Azerbaijan had that much oil. But it appears that the gdp growth is solely because of this oil, or as the CIA factbook states:



> Baku has only recently begun making progress on economic reform, and old economic ties and structures are slowly being replaced. Several other obstacles impede Azerbaijan's economic progress: the need for stepped up foreign investment in the non-energy sector, the continuing conflict with Armenia over the Nagorno-Karabakh region, and the pervasive corruption.


----------



## nomarandlee

*Chicago Olympic bid*

Chicago 2016 applicant official bid details released......
http://www.chicago2016.org/ioc_down.aspx

city's official bid in pdf.....
http://208.96.205.108/Chicago_2016_Applicant_File.pdf


----------



## Anberlin

:applause:


----------



## speed_demon

BAKU 2016 - I BELIEVE! 

:cheers:


----------



## VelesHomais

You have my support. I didn't know about this bid


----------



## Galandar

Burislav said:


> You have my support. I didn't know about this bid


Thanks bro!


----------



## Galandar

Joop20 said:


> My bad, I didn't know Azerbaijan had that much oil. But it appears that the gdp growth is solely because of this oil, or as the CIA factbook states:


Let them think so. Anyway in 2007 corruption rates were decreased but economy increased very fast


----------



## QatPhils

Greetings from the 2nd richest country again!



4I.â.B4 said:


> I received this from Qatar Son
> 
> *Doha launches bid for hosting 2016 Olympics*
> Published: Wednesday, 16 January, 2008, 01:55 AM Doha Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sports Reporter
> Hassan Ali bin Ali (second left), chairman of the 2016 Doha Bid Committee, addressing a media gathering along with his bid teammates Hamad al-Baker (right), Laila Hussain and Farid al-Abdullah (left), at the InterContinental Hotel in Doha yesterday
> QATAR has not left any stone unturned for the Olympic Candidate City selection in June. The Doha 2016 application file submitted on Monday to the International Olympic Committee (IOC) has promised more than what one can dream about and certainly puts the capital as one of the frontrunners for the 2016 Olympics and Paralympics Games bid.
> What gives Doha the edge is the fact that no Arab nation has ever organised the mega event before.
> ‘The Games would create understanding, hope and change that could unite the entire region with the rest of the world’ is the trump card that Qatar has used in the bid application.
> That’s not all. Qatar is already a sporting powerhouse in the region and has world-class sporting facilities already in place with more than 70% of the venues ready. And what’s going to give an added advantage is the compact plan and state-of-the-art venues.
> Around 85% of the athletes will compete within a 7.5km radius from the Olympic Village. The farthest venue is only 30km away.
> The oil and gas-rich country had taken the 2006 Asian Games to a new level and the standards set then will be hard to match in coming years. The 100% financial backing and full support from the government can’t go unnoticed.
> “We have full support from the Emir of Qatar HH Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifa al-Thani and HH the Heir Apparent Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad al-Thani and the members of the government. Without them we couldn’t have put forward such a concrete proposal,” said the chairman of the Doha 2016 bid committee, Hassan Ali bin Ali, during a press briefing yesterday.
> The budget for the 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Games will be structured in principle on a 60/40 basis of public and private financing. Besides the funding from the IOC and the government of Qatar, Doha 2016 estimates that it can generate $784mn through an innovative commercial programme. From sponsorship $450mn, ticket sales $259mn, licensing $15mn and others $60mn. The total Games budget will be well over $2.5bn.
> The bid application also mentions 86% support from the people in Doha and of the region backing the Games, based on an independent poll.
> “We have managed to gain full support from the Gulf Co-operation Council (GCC) heads of the state during the recently concluded GCC Summit in Doha,” reveals Ali bin Ali.
> If you think the influx of the large number of delegates and Games enthusiasts into the country would be a cause of worry; then you are wrong. Doha will surpass the minimum accommodation bar of 60,000 rooms and has guaranteed 82,852 rooms, of which 87% will be within 10km of the Games centre.
> Doha has 17,964 hotel rooms as of now, primarily in four and five-star and deluxe apartment hotel categories. A total of 22 new hotels with 4,854 rooms will open by this summer, in addition to 2,319 delux apartments, hotel rooms and 1,212 expected this year. The Doha Port will also house a minimum of 6,000 visitors in luxury cruise ships.
> “Accommodation will not be a problem. We have made sure to stay well above the required 60,000 rooms norm set by the IOC. This was always a part of the Qatar infrastructure development plan and so we can fulfil those requirements with ease,” assured Ali bin Ali.
> Qatar has already invested heavily to develop transportation infrastructure. The new Doha International Airport to be completed by 2009 has a capacity of 50mn passengers annually with the most modern paraphernalia. By the Games, the metro /light rail network with tram lines and feeder bus network will be in place as per the bid proposal.
> What should be an added advantage in Doha’s favour would be the carbon-neutral Games with zero waste goal focusing on water reclamation, conservation, renewable resources, international sustainable design competition.
> The Games will also promote social progress throughout the region creating programmes to foster mutual respect and gender equality; support for Paralympics athletes.
> However, the region’s volatility could be the only deterrent factor to Qatar’s aspirations. The West has been sceptical of the Arab nations and to convince them on the security aspect would be a big ask. Ali bin Ali rubbished such claims and said, “We have never faced any security concerns in the past and are confident of conducting the Games smoothly. The successful completion of the Asian Games in 2006 is a prime example.”
> Qatar has proposed October 14-30 as the dates for the Games in 2016 which is quite contrary to the dates of the Games held in the past.
> “Lot of people have asked me the question why not early? But we have gone through the climatic condition of this region in the last 10 years and have come to the conclusion that these dates were ideal for the athletes to give their best.
> “We have also sifted through the records and found that dates are not at all a problem for the IOC as there are cases when the Games have been hosted in November-December.”
> Sheikh Saoud bin Abdulrahman al-Thani, secretary-general of the Qatar Olympic Committee, was also pleased with the way things have gone so far.
> “I received a lot of calls from the IOC members after the submission of the applicant file. I request all the people in Qatar to rally behind our Games bid.


----------



## ñuto

Galandar,do you have the Baku 2016 mini-bid book please?


----------



## Ekumenopolis

Madrid shall wait until 2020, i think. For 2016, i would take Rio.


----------



## Dallasbrink

Chicago will get the 2016 Bid.


----------



## PejatBR

The fight will be between three: Rio de Janeiro, Chicago and Tokyo. But Rio will have to make an effort to structure as well as the others.


----------



## nomarandlee

*Online bid books*

Online bid books released. I guess Baku and Prague haven't released theirs yet.

(PDF Format)

Chicago - http://208.96.205.108/Chicago_2016_Applicant_File.pdf

Tokyo - http://www.tokyo2016.or.jp/applicant/TOKYO2016.pdf

Rio - http://www.cob.org.br/candidatura/imgs/rio2016.pdf

Madrid - http://www.madrid2016.es/pdf/CUESTIO...S-ESPANOL).pdf

Doha - http://www.gamesbids.net/library/app...stionnaire.pdf


----------



## Yrmom247

We thought we were going to get New York for 2012 but we didn't. And I think Salt Lake City will reclaim the 2018 or 2022 bid just because our infrastructure was made for the Olympics and we're still vastly improving on it. Plus the accessibility of the ski resorts from the city is un matched by any other contender. Just a 35 minute drive at the most. Plus our snow is... well I like to say it's like floating on top of a cloud. We have the fastest ice at the Utah Olympic Oval. Plus pretty much all the US winter athletes train in Utah. It is a natural setting for any Winter Olympic Games.


----------



## Galandar

ñuto said:


> Galandar,do you have the Baku 2016 mini-bid book please?


I am interested in it very much, unfortunately i have no information about it yet


----------



## QatPhils

Here are a proof of Doha's giant economic and construction boom


----------



## stratus_magnus

malaysia can be the host for 2020olympic..what your opinion???


----------



## stratus_magnus

doha asia games was done very well!!!god job doha!!!!
!


----------



## QatPhils

stratus_magnus said:


> malaysia can be the host for 2020olympic..what your opinion???


don't get you

originally found by Qatarson 333


Qatar Son 333 said:


> WooooooooHooooooooooooo
> 
> hold on tight here it comes !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Locations by using google earth
> 
> Media City located right next to Qatar University
> 
> 
> Aspire sport city (Current) is in green, Doha Olympic park (future) is in red.
> 
> 
> Doha Olympic Village area
> 
> 
> Doha Light Rail Routes and Stations
> 
> 
> The Information will be in the next PM...


----------



## ñuto

ok,thanks


----------



## QatPhils

posted before in the Qatar section



> From Q-son
> 
> 
> 
> Qatar Son 333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok Aaron i will help you when i am out of my brig :bash:
> 
> Information
> 
> *Media*
> *A full-service “Media City”*
> 
> Doha 2016 plans a “Media City” in cooperation with Qatar University, on a 72-hectare site, including a Media Village accommodating up to 22,000 people, directly adjacent to the Main Media Centre (MMC) and only an average of 14 km from all competition venues.
> 
> It will be an integrated complex within a single secure perimeter so that media can proceed directly from their accommodation to the Main Media Centre, no more than 500m away.
> 
> This concept creates a superb, efficient working and living environment for the media and the OCOG, minimising journey times.
> 
> The “Media City” will be served by its own Metro station and is located on multiple transport corridors. With less complexity, the Media Transport System can also function more effectively and provide optimum coverage between venues.
> 
> One of the region’s leading architects has created the master plan and conceptual designs for the media complex, which will also include restaurants, entertainment, recreational, service and fitness centres.
> 
> As with the Olympic Village, Doha 2016 has initiated an international design competition to establish new standards in sustainable construction, in collaboration with the Qatar Supreme Council for the Environment, emphasising the use of solar power, water conservation, sustainable materials and design, and ultra efficient intelligent systems.
> 
> After the Games the Media Village will be converted into housing for Qatar University students, as well as creating apartments for sale or lease. These will be ideal for employees in the new Research and Development Centre that will be created out of the broadcast centre, as well as for other residential users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qatar Son 333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Venues*
> *A strong venue plan aligned with IOC guiding principles*
> 
> Doha 2016 has used several key factors in selecting venues, including in order of importance:
> 
> *Provide world-class competition conditions for the athletes;
> *Use existing venues to their highest potential whenever possible;
> *Create new venues only when they have sustainable, long-term legacy use and can be developed to world-class standards using environmentally sustainable materials and systems;
> *Create temporary venues where no legacy use is sustainable;
> *Provide proximity to the Olympic Village; and
> *Use clusters to create a dynamic, exciting environment and to maximise operational efficiencies.
> Doha 2016 has focused on the use of its already existing, world-class venues, so that the athletes will compete in the very best facilities.
> 
> More than 70% of the proposed venues already exist and have served as sites for major international competitions, particularly for the Doha 2006 Asian Games. The Khalifa Stadium and the Aspire Dome recently received silver medals from the IOC at the 20th International Association for Sports and Leisure Facilities (IAKS) Congress.
> 
> Doha 2016 also proposes to use four planned venues for the Games, all of which are part of the Qatar Olympic Committee’s Master Plan for Venue Development. In line with its mission, “to become a leading nation at bringing the world together through sport”, the QOC plans to create a new swimming centre at Al-Gharaffa Club, a new slalom facility for canoe/kayak at Aspire, and the new Qatar Dome at the Qatar Club.
> 
> Each of these facilities will meet the long-term needs of the community and further advance sport in Doha. A new multi-purpose Sports Complex is being built at the Shafallah Center for Children with Special Needs and will be used as the boxing venue for the Games.
> 
> The new slalom facility will be the focal point for an “extreme” sports complex and water park being created as part of the Aspire Sports City. The new international swimming centre will be an adaptable structure that normally seats 4,000 spectators but is designed to be easily modified with additional temporary seating for the Games and then down-sized again in legacy mode.
> 
> The Qatar Dome will be the first indoor international football facility in the Middle East. It will create year-round opportunities for major matches, while at the same time providing much needed exhibition space and community space, integrated into the city centre.
> 
> Each of the new venues has a significant long-term use and will create opportunities for the people of Doha, the region and the sporting world. Doha 2016 is also conducting design competitions for use of sustainable materials and environmentally-sound energy solutions and also water conservation solutions in all new construction of competition and non-competition venues.
> 
> In all, six venues will be temporary, including the cycling venues and the beach volleyball venue. In each case, the venue is developed around world-class competition facilities. Doha 2016 also proposes temporary adaptations for many of the permanent facilities to increase spectator capacity for the Games while the permanent venues are sized appropriately for legacy use.
> 
> The Doha 2016 plan is very compact. All of the venues are in close proximity to the Olympic Village. In fact, 85% of athletes will compete within a 7.5 km radius from the Village. An additional 7% are within a 10 km radius.
> 
> Doha 2016 also took care in its planning to ensure that all venues were positioned along major transport corridors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qatar Son 333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Doha Olympic Village*
> *The Olympic Village: a model for the future*
> 
> The Doha 2016 Olympic Village will provide a comfortable, efficient and inspirational haven for the athletes, and, as a legacy, will establish a new standard for “future living” and serve as much-needed housing.
> 
> The Village is a 67-hectare development, designed to meet every need of the athletes and delegations, while also providing Doha with much needed mixed-use development near the city centre. All athletes, officials and coaches will live together in a single Olympic Village, housing 18,000 people, with the furthest venue only 30 km away.
> 
> Doha 2016 has worked with the Qatar Urban Planning and Development Authority to identify a Village site that offers a central location on a major transport corridor. One of the region’s leading architects has created plans that fulfil Olympic, Paralympic and legacy requirements. One of the world’s leading developers, Qatari Diar, will finance and construct the Village at a cost of USD 1.94 billion.
> 
> Formed in the shape of a dove, the Doha Olympic Village features extensive pedestrian walkways, peaceful and expansive green space and meandering canals. At the heart of the Doha Olympic Village will be an iconic International Plaza. Athletes will live in new, upscale housing of 1-3 bedroom apartments, clustered in “intelligent buildings of the future”.
> 
> Doha 2016 has initiated an international design competition to establish new standards in sustainable construction for both the Olympic and Media Villages, emphasising the use of solar power, water conservation techniques and sustainable materials. Doha 2016 is also partnering with Q-Tel telecommunications to provide state-of-the-art internet and telecom networks in every apartment.
> 
> The main dining hall, the transportation mall and recreational amenities are no more than a leisurely 10-minute walk from any accommodation.
> 
> *A comprehensive “Media City”*
> 
> Doha 2016 has collaborated with Qatar University to create the “Media City” [link to media city page], featuring the Main Media Centre and the innovative, immediately adjacent Media Village. The university’s long-term plans call for meeting, public assembly, recreation, and mixed-use development on 72 hectares of their land, and the university has guaranteed financing of the project at a cost of USD 213 million.
> 
> The Main Media Centre will unite the 45,000m2 Main Press Centre (MPC), the 75,000 m2 International Broadcast Centre (IBC) and a Combined Services Centre (CSC) with 8,500 m2 of common facilities, including a full restaurant.
> 
> The MPC features all required facilities, including separate work spaces for writers and photographers, bookable space, interview rooms, press operations work spaces, and internal dining facilities.
> 
> The IBC will be a free-span structure of at least 18 m height, which will be available to the OBS at least one year prior to the Games.
> 
> The university has already established clear legacy use of these facilities. The MPC and CSC will become a meeting and exhibition centre, while the IBC will become research and development space for many of the university’s innovative programmes, such as its Sustainable Development Programme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qatar Son 333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hotels*
> *Accommodation for a new world-class destination*
> 
> Doha is establishing itself as a world-class business centre. Qatar’s economy has grown at a rate of 15% over the past five years and this growth is expected to continue.
> 
> Qatar’s strategy is to diversify its economic base beyond hydrocarbons and into multiple industry sectors. The Qatar Master Plan to 2025 envisions Qatar “as the academic centre, sports centre, and major tourist centre of the Middle East.”
> 
> To achieve this vision, Doha is expanding its hotel and accommodations infrastructure dramatically and rapidly.
> 
> An example of the extraordinary projects in Qatar is the Lusail Development, which will cover 35 square kilometres and accommodate more than 200,000 new residents and includes more than 17 new hotels.
> 
> Doha has 17,964 rooms available today, primarily in the 4- and 5-star hotels and deluxe apartment-hotel categories. The Doha Port also has fully-equipped berths for cruise ships to accommodate a minimum of 6,000 additional visitors at the highest international standards.
> 
> According to the Qatar Tourism Authority, a total of 22 new hotels will open by the summer of 2008 alone, including nine five-star hotels with 2,370 rooms and thirteen 4-star hotels with 2,454 rooms.
> 
> By the summer of 2009, 25% of planned 5-star hotel rooms and 39% of planned 4-star hotel rooms will be complete and open to guests, and by 2011, 12,027 new rooms in 4-star and 5-star categories will be completed.
> 
> In all, 48 new 5-star hotels with 13,151 rooms, 41 new 4-star hotels with 8,829 rooms, and nine 3-star hotels with 2001 rooms are planned and will be ready well in advance of 2016, regardless of the IOC’s selection of a Host City for 2016. Additionally, 10,452 apartment-hotel rooms are planned.
> 
> The Media Village at Qatar University will accommodate 18,000 media and 4,000 members of the Games workforce. Of the 82,852 rooms that will ready before 2016, 87% will be located within 10 km of the Games Centre.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> from Q-son
> 
> 
> 
> Qatar Son 333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Transport*
> *Doha is preparing for 2016 arrivals*
> 
> Qatar is investing billions of dollars on a wide range of major transport-related infrastructure projects over the next 20 years.
> 
> To improve transport infrastructure and mobility in Doha, the Qatar Public Works Authority (QPWA) is already undertaking numerous roads-related projects, including a number of multilane motorways and extensions to existing ring roads.
> 
> To improve public transport networks, the QPWA, in conjunction with PTV Germany has developed a comprehensive three-level concept for public transport, the Qatar Master Transportation Plan to 2026.
> 
> A Metro/LRT network, BRT/tram lines and a dense network of feeder buses will provide smooth access, high-frequency services and high travel speeds within the greater Doha area, and offer an attractive and effective alternative to private car transport.
> 
> The Metro light rail network will be developed in three stages, extending 140 km in Doha when completed. This rail network will link all major Olympic sites, including the new international airport and port, the hotel, shopping and residential districts as well as all of the major sports clusters, the Olympic Village and the “Media City”.
> 
> Construction of phase one (85 km) of the rail network will begin in 2009 and will be completed by late 2015, in time for thorough testing prior to the Games.
> 
> By late 2009, the first phase of the New Doha International Airport (NDIA) will be open, at a cost of USD 9.5 billion. NDIA will be the biggest airport in the Middle East, with two parallel runways and an initial capacity of 24 million passengers per year and more than 50 million per year when completed.
> 
> Doha is also expanding and improving its existing port facilities to make them world-class for both passenger ships and cargo vessels. The existing port has modern and convenient docking facilities for as many as eight full-sized luxury cruise ships. International shipping will transfer to the new Doha Port, which is under construction to the south of the city. Thus, many guests will be able to travel to Doha by ship, if they choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qatar Son 333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dates*
> *An Ideal Time in a Distinctive Environment*
> 
> Doha 2016 is proposing to hold the Opening Ceremony of the Olympic Games on Friday 14 October 2016, with the competitions taking place between 15-30 October. The Closing Ceremony will take place on Sunday 30 October.
> 
> It proposes to hold the Paralympic Games between 12-23 November, dates which the International Paralympic Committee has indicated it will accept.
> 
> These dates provide ideal conditions for the celebration of the Games. The recorded maximum temperatures during this period have been consistent over the past 10 years. The temperatures and humidity levels will be conducive to the optimum performance of the athletes and the comfort of the spectators.
> 
> The average temperature at 3pm during the proposed dates for the Games is 31.4˚C over the past 10 years. The average temperature at 9pm is 27.4˚C over the past 10 years. The average humidity has been 49.3% at 3pm and 68.5% at 9pm.
> 
> The proposed Games period precedes the high tourist season in Doha, so hotels in Doha will be able to provide all the required rooms without significantly impacting their normal operations – and room prices will reflect off-peak season rates. The reduced traffic in the city will also make Games transport operations easier.
> 
> All of the major higher-education institutions will be in session and Doha 2016 has initiated cooperative agreements with many of them to provide internships and other programmes for their students, who will form a core group of Games volunteers. All other schools and colleges will reschedule their calendars to allow students and staff to attend each day of the Games.
> 
> While the proposed dates fall outside the dates listed in the Applicant City Questionnaire, there are ample precedents for dates outside of these parameters, such as Sydney 2000 (15 September to 1 October), Seoul 1988 (17 September to 2 October), Mexico City 1968 (12 October to 27 October), Tokyo 1964 (10 October to 24 October) and Melbourne 1956 (22 November to 8 December).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from gulf times
> 
> *Olympic heroine urges more Qatari girls to take up sport*
> 
> *Published: Saturday, 19 January, 2008, 02:16 AM Doha Time*
> *By Noimot Olayiwola*
> THE Qatari bid ambassador for 2016 Olympics, Nada Zeidan, has urged girls to enter the sports field, saying the “terrain is getting better by the day”.
> Zeidan, an archer and the first woman car racer in the Middle East, said it would be great to see more Qatari women getting involved in sports, especially in areas like car racing where she believes a door has been opened.
> “I had to work very hard to get to this point, but it is relatively easier for young ladies now to enter the field and make a name,” she said.
> “I want them to achieve more feats in other sporting events and they should not lose the chance that I have created for them”.
> Zeidan said Qatari girls should look at the support provided by the government by investing millions in sports infrastructure and setting up state-of-the-art facilities.
> “They need to encourage themselves, come out and do the country proud,” she said.
> Zeidan started archery in 2001 with her first competition in Busan in 2002, but came into the limelight when she participated in a major car rally in 2004.
> Speaking of challenges as a woman car racing pioneer, she said: “I understand that our culture is dominated by men, where men’s decisions reign supreme, but for me I do what I think is acceptable.
> “I strongly believe that people’s mentality will change. Anything new is always first rejected by people, but no matter how late, it will be accepted if it is good,” she said.
> “I faced a lot of problems in the beginning, especially from men, who find it strange to see a woman racing cars and thus found it difficult to accept me into the fold.
> “They have made several attempts to frustrate me, but I stood my ground and to this, I owe my father and brother a great deal for their encouragement and support at all times.
> “They keep nudging me on despite the challenges and criticisms from some quarters.
> “Only eight female athletes from Islamic countries participated in different games during my first competition in Busan, where I was an archer and the others were shooters. But in 2006, the number increased and they took part in different games like gymnastics, swimming and judo.”
> On sportswear for Muslim women, Zeidan said: “I don’t know why there is such hullabaloo about this issue. I think it is up to the athlete to decide what she wants to wear, and not for anybody else.”
> She stated that to make things easier for her and other Muslim woman athletes, she has come up with the idea of a sportswear, which is made according to the Islamic rules and at the same time not deviating too much from the sporting body’s specifications. “It is a nice and simple suit for ladies who use the veil as well as those who do not.”
> She said she had participated in many women’s conferences where discussions about swimsuits were held, adding that examples were drawn from Jordan and Lebanon, whose athletes wear the usual swimwear.
Click to expand...




> salman515 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got this from qatar son, however, at the end of the article it says by 2009!! is that even possible or is it just a mistake ?
> 
> 
> 
> *Light Rail System For Doha 2016 Games*
> Source: (GamesBids.com)
> 
> Qatar is planning a 140 km light rail system in Doha to help ease traffic congestion ahead of its 2016 Summer Olympic Games bid, reports the Peninsula newspaper.
> 
> Qatar will spend billions of dollars to revamp its transport infrastructure whether or not its bid is successful.
> 
> Construction of the light rail system’s first 85 km is scheduled to begin in 2009 for completion in 2015, said the newspaper, adding that the rail network will link all major Olympic venues and villages, including the new Doha International Airport, Doha Port and the hotel district.
> 
> Doha is expected to complete the first phase of a two-line $4.4 billion metro extending about 70 km by September 2009.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mo Rush

Light Rail System For Doha 2016 Games
Source: (GamesBids.com)

Qatar is planning a 140 km light rail system in Doha to help ease traffic congestion ahead of its 2016 Summer Olympic Games bid, reports the Peninsula newspaper.

Qatar will spend billions of dollars to revamp its transport infrastructure whether or not its bid is successful.

Construction of the light rail system’s first 85 km is scheduled to begin in 2009 for completion in 2015, said the newspaper, adding that the rail network will link all major Olympic venues and villages, including the new Doha International Airport, Doha Port and the hotel district.

Doha is expected to complete the first phase of a two-line $4.4 billion metro extending about 70 km by September 2009.


----------



## Galandar

*Baku 2016 To Convert Former Oil Field Into Flourishing Olympic Park: Bid Dossier*

Baku Azerbaijan, a city commonly associated with oil extraction, hopes to transform itself into a world class sports destination by winning the 2016 Olympic Games bid. While already involved in redevelopment projects that will include sports venues - Baku hopes to build an Olympic Park at Bibi-Heybat oilfield where drilling first began in 1847, as part of an overall renaturalization process.

GamesBids.com has received a copy of the Baku 2016 questionnaire response that was submitted to the International Olympic Committee last week along with those from the six other cities vying for the Games. Baku is the last city to reveal the details of their dossier to the public.

Baku plans to build many venues - eight temporary and 15 new permanent structures including a USD $254 million Olympic Stadium. Situated in four clusters, most venues are no more than 10km from the Olympic Village. The Olympic Village, a waterfront project financed jointly with private and public funds, will consist of low-density apartments to be later sold and used as a residential community.

Currently, 23,000 various accommodations exist but 81,000 new rooms are planned for 2016 should the Games be won. This aggressive goal may be a concern of the IOC.

The bid estimates revenues of USD $930 million and the project has full government backing and financial guarantees. In a recent poll, 91.9% of residents favour the bid.

The bid committee has a budget of USD $6.1 million for its application stage and an additional $21.6 million should they go on to the candidacy stage. The total budget of $27.8 million is low in comparison to the other bids.

If they win, the bid committee hopes to stage the Games from July 15 to July 31, 2016.


----------



## Galandar

*See Baku Bid-Book here:* http://www.baku2016.org.az/browse.php?sec_id=37


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Guys before you say anything or do anything please take some time in reading and viewing the following links and information  Thank You

*Step 1*
*Doha 2016 Official Video, Celebrating Change* (I recommend "download" for an un-interupted video)
http://www.doha2016.org/en/media_centre/watch_video
if it dosent work go through the site
http://www.doha2016.org/en/


*Step 2*
*Doha 2016 Application Folder (Contains almost everything about the bid)*
http://www.gamesbids.net/library/applicant_files/2016/Doha2016Questionnaire.pdf
if it dosent work download it from the official website
http://www.doha2016.org/en/our_bid/application_file/bid_book/


*Step 3*
*Doha 2016 Important Facts*

Khalifa International Stadium is to be expanded from 50,000 to 70,000 with construction finishing 2011

82,852 Hotel rooms to be ready by 2016

Khalifa Tennis Centre Expansion current 5,000 seat centre court to 12,000

light rail system connecting venues, Hotel District, Commercial district, ETC

The new slalom facility will be the focal point for an “extreme”
sports complex and water park being created as part of the Aspire
Sports City.

Qatar Dome will be the first indoor international football facility in
the Middle East.

More than 70% of the proposed venues already exist and have
served as sites for major international competitions, particularly
for the Doha 2006 Asian Games

The Main Media Centre will unite the 45,000m2 Main Press
Centre (MPC), the 75,000 m2 International Broadcast Centre (IBC)
and a Combined Services Centre (CSC) with 8,500 m2 of common
facilities

*Step 4
Do what you whanted to do  *

Thank You, QS3


----------



## kaunaz

Baku is a nice city but no chances to host Olympics at least in 20 years or even more. It's too small and Azerbaijan is too weak at most kinds of sports, so it's no point to build huge venues for olympics only. 
Btw Doha same problem.


----------



## kaunaz

First of all hopeless biding of Europe and Asia because 2004 was held in Athens, 2008 will be hosted in Beijing and 2012 in London. So it's no doubt that in 2016 it will be Rio or Chicago.


----------



## www.sercan.de

nomarandlee said:


> Online bid books released. I guess Baku and Prague haven't released theirs yet.
> 
> (PDF Format)
> 
> Chicago - http://208.96.205.108/Chicago_2016_Applicant_File.pdf
> 
> Tokyo - http://www.tokyo2016.or.jp/applicant/TOKYO2016.pdf
> 
> Rio - http://www.cob.org.br/candidatura/imgs/rio2016.pdf
> 
> Madrid - http://www.madrid2016.es/pdf/CUESTIO...S-ESPANOL).pdf
> 
> Doha - http://www.gamesbids.net/library/app...stionnaire.pdf


Links do not work


----------



## Dallasbrink

Only Book i could Open is Chicago and just from reading that. Most of the Locations they need they already have built, and they have 2 baseball stadiums, though i didn't see Baseball on the Venue list...do they still play baseball in the Olympics? Also, why isnt Basketball being played at the United Center? Instead there playing at ALLSTATE Arena? WTF? Throw boring Gymnastics in there and let basketball be played in MJ's house!


----------



## www.sercan.de

Omen that only the Chi bid link works 

Basketball finals will be at United Center. Pre round at Allstate Arena.


----------



## Dallasbrink

^^ where in the book did it say that? Point it out for me.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Page 71
Allstate Arena Basketball: preliminary 20,000

United Center Basketball: finals 23,200
Gymnastics, artistic and trampoline 22,000
But capacity of the Unitd Center is 21.711.
Looks like bid books like to exaggerate
At Madrids Mini Book Bernabeus capacity is written as 90,000
http://www.gamesbids.com/english/bids/mad2016.shtml


----------



## Dallasbrink

Well basketball arenas dont always fill to there all out capacity.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Wow, why?


----------



## Dallasbrink

They have Party Zones at the American Airlines Center in Dallas and during the playoffs they put in the bleachers in those areas for more Mav Maniacs.


----------



## Jim856796

The report said that 81,000 hotel rooms are to be built should the games be awarded to Baku. I don't know if there are any proposed or approved hotels in baku.


----------



## Mr.Underground

I love Tokyo and the location of Olympic Stadium, in the middle of the bay.

Absolutely, my preference goes to Tokyo.

2nd preference is Chicago, the mini bid book is well done.

Original an Olimpic game in Doha. Perhaps too original to be realized.

Cheers from Milan, fightining to have Worls Expo 2015 (decision next 31st March). the only challanger is Izmir (Turkey).


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Bid books  since the previouse ones did not work.....


Doha: http://www.gamesbids.net/library/applicant_files/2016/Doha2016Questionnaire.pdf

Chicago: http://208.96.205.108/Chicago_2016_Applicant_File.pdf

Baku: http://www.gamesbids.net/library/applicant_files/2016/BAKU2016_Questionnaire.pdf

Madrid: http://www.madrid2016.es/pdf/CUESTIONARIO(INGLES-ESPANOL).pdf

Rio: http://www.rio2016.org.br/util/pdf/rio2016.pdf

Tokyo: http://www.gamesbids.com/cgi-bin/lnkinlte/to.cgi?l=q-tky

Prague: http://www.praha2016.org/olymp/public/a/f8/fc/6210_16132_Application_file_Praha_2016.pdf

QS3


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Doha 2016 Celebrating Change !!!


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Doha 2016 Celebrating Change !!!


----------



## Dallasbrink

Chicago has the best book. It has imagery of a legendary city and pics that make you feel the life of Chicago. All the others just feel like an Annual Report for Wall-Mart. Chicago will get it.


----------



## Dallasbrink

Honestly, I dont think Israel would make an appearance to the Doha games.


----------



## Galandar

Jim856796 said:


> The report said that 81,000 hotel rooms are to be built should the games be awarded to Baku. I don't know if there are any proposed or approved hotels in baku.


At least i know some u/c hotels. 37-floors 5* hotel u/c at up-land in Baku, 20-floors Hilton Baku is u/c in Bboulevard area in Baku, one hotel Nardaran Marine beach is u/c in Nardaran(Baku)... Actually there are many projects, i am in NYC now and don't know. But i will try to give you more information.


----------



## JPBrazil

ATR In The News: Web Site Says Chicago Leading Olympic Candidate - 01/24/2008 (NBC5 Chicago) According to a Web site that covers Olympic news, Chicago is the leading contender for the 2016 Summer Olympics. The Web site aroundtherings.com based its analysis on the plans revealed by the seven finalist cities last week.

2016 ATR Olympic Bid Power Index
January 23, 2008 (Points possible out of 110) 

1. Chicago - 79
2.(tie) Madrid - 77
2.(tie) Rio de Janeiro - 77
3. Tokyo - 74
4. Doha - 69
5.(tie) Prague - 55
5.(tie) Baku - 55


----------



## Mo Rush

those rankings are hogwash..ive seen the breakdown and some of those scores are laughable


----------



## Dallasbrink

Yes! So when will they make the decision?


----------



## Mr.Underground

October 2009 in Copenaghen.


----------



## QatPhils

Dallasbrink said:


> Honestly, I dont think Israel would make an appearance to the Doha games.


Well its changing since an Israeli tennis player made an appearance in one of Doha's tennis events.


----------



## QatPhils

kaunaz said:


> Baku is a nice city but no chances to host Olympics at least in 20 years or even more. It's too small and Azerbaijan is too weak at most kinds of sports, so it's no point to build huge venues for olympics only.
> Btw Doha same problem.


What makes you think Baku and Doha can't host it for at least 20 years, your proof above is to weak to provide the information.


----------



## QatPhils

^^promising video.


----------



## masterpaul

How will dohas olympic stadium look in 2012? will they build a roof covering the other half of the stadium? Cause if they did, The venue would be amazing.


----------



## QatPhils

^^They're still designing it.


----------



## Mo Rush

masterpaul said:


> How will dohas olympic stadium look in 2012? will they build a roof covering the other half of the stadium? Cause if they did, The venue would be amazing.


----------



## masterpaul

Ok so NOW we have the best 2016 Olympic Stadium!


----------



## masterpaul

Mo Rush said:


>


It is the best Olympic Stadium for 2016 bids.

Its looks like the Pics were taken from a vid. U have the link for the vid?


----------



## Bandera

I also think that Baku and Doha will host good olimpic games if they are given a chance, but honesly i think Chicago is the clear winner for 2016 bid.


----------



## Dallasbrink

They would host great games, I just think Chicago's bid book looked better put together and portrayed the Olympic spirit better then the other cities.


----------



## xXFallenXx

^^ consider that China is now the highest polluter...not the US, it doesnt follow kyoto either, AND China executed between 7,500 and 8,000 people in 2006.

Yet they still got the Olympics in 2008.

I don't think Chicago will have any problem.


----------



## nomarandlee

^^ True, the U.S. is held a higher standard in some respects then some other host or potential host as hypocritical as it may be.



lfbrumalta said:


> I think Chicago will win it, just for one reason: it is located in the USA, north hemisphere, and it is time for an american city to host the olympic games.
> 
> However USA is the major greenhouse gases emitter in the world, it did not follow kyoto protocol and it is permanently under threat of terror. These do not seem to harmonize with a olympic bid, do they?
> 
> Rio has big problems with crime and public transport. Some solutions are underway, with or without the 2016 olympic games, since there is the 2014 world cup and the city will host the final match.
> 
> But i still think Chicago will be the winner.


Good and fair analysis on both city's. I think U.S. foreign policy may come into play more then its green houses though and Chicago is known for having many leading green initiatives in the U.S. so the environment is not a problem. However I do think that both city's (Rio and Chicago) will offer the best scenic vistas and views. I would like to see the city's host back to back but whereas I feel that Rio will eventually get it sometime soon I think this is more a one time opportunity for Chicago to be a serious candidate for a very long time.


----------



## Dallasbrink

lfbrumalta said:


> However USA is the major greenhouse gases emitter in the world, it did not follow kyoto protocol and it is permanently under threat of terror. These do not seem to harmonize with a olympic bid, do they?


We had to worry about Terror threats in Athens, Salt Lake and Torino. All free countries get terror threats. Also China is a Communist country that does not allow free trade and keeps a close eye on what freedoms and liberties its citizens can have. They execute people in higher rates then the USA for lesser crimes then in the USA. Another thing, China is THE LARGEST Green House gas emitter in the world and USA is on the fore front of green alternatives.


----------



## Bandera

^^ I agree with you!


----------



## Galandar

These territories used to be oil territories in 10 km to Baku center. If Baku bid wins, they are going to make these territories a big park with different sport venues. A great project!


----------



## Dallasbrink

^^^^ So do they need to use the olympics as there launching board for cleaning up there mass?


----------



## Galandar

Dallasbrink said:


> ^^^^ So do they need to use the olympics as there launching board for cleaning up there mass?


Actually, they do not. But they hope to come investments in these territories. It is a long process and take few years to make this territory full of apartments, parks and sport venues.
The government of Azerbaijan have begun to clean up all the oil structures from those territories.


----------



## Dallasbrink

yayaya, if they dont get the Olympics (thats a small if) then this wont get cleaned up for another 50 years...So that means it wont be cleaned up for another 50 years.


----------



## jarbury

I wouldn't discount Doha from the reckoning, although they may have a better chance in 2020. I would agree that Chicago is the favourite though.


----------



## Galandar

Dallasbrink said:


> yayaya, if they dont get the Olympics (thats a small if) then this wont get cleaned up for another 50 years...So that means it wont be cleaned up for another 50 years.


Why are you so rude? This project was approved one year before Baku apply to be an applicant city. Project consist of three parts. And in 2015 Baku boulevard will be prolonged from 3 km to 15 km along Baku bay. They don't wait for IOC's candidate cities announcement. They have begun this work.
Actually i am in New York city now, it is a big and good city, but believe in general Baku is not that worser in comparison. Please don't be ignorant! It is not the best way to associate with people


----------



## Galandar

*Some awesome projects in Baku*

*Hotel Crecsent u/c*




















*SOCAR Tower u/c* (Note:SOCAR - State Oil Company of Azerbaijan Republic)


----------



## Qatar Son 333

*New committee set up to spread green message through sports*

*A PERMANENT forum has been formed to strengthen Doha’s bid for the 2016 Olympics by using sports as a tool to promote awareness about the environment*, a spokesman said yesterday.
Consisting of seven members, the new body – *Sports and Environment Committee (SEC)* *– will work under the Qatar National Olympic Committee (QNOC).*
It is headed by Saif Ali al-Hajari, who is also the chairman of the Friends Of Environment Centre (FEC). 
*“Environment has become a third pillar, after culture and sports in any progressive country’s portfolio. We don’t aim to be just another committee, but take concrete action, which is highlighted in our first year’s slogan ‘From Plan to Action,”* said al-Hajri, while announcing the formation of the committee to media yesterday. 
During the meeting, al-Hajari also announced that December 1, will be observed as a Sports and Environment Day in Qatar every year. 
“We will be organising seminars, workshops, conferences, school trips and whatever it takes to make sure that every one in Qatar understands the local and international environmental dynamics,” he said. 
The other members of the committee are: vice chairman, Mohammed al-Sayrafi (FEC), Yousuf al-Kazim (FEC), Tariq Saeed al-Abdallah (QNOC), Ghanim Ali al-Kuwari (QNOC), Yousuf Ibrahim al-Hamar (Supreme Council for Environment and Natural Reserves) and Ismail Mohamed Hasan. 
*The logo of the SEC is the internationally recognised Olympic sign placed under a lime-green palm tree branch*. 
“While the palm tree will be the symbol of environment, it also represents the Qatari climate and culture,” explained al-Hajari. 
Also speaking on the occasion was al-Sayrafi, who said: “Our aim is not only to ensure that sport activities are not causing any environmental degradation, but also to involve the businesses and clubs and communities in order to sustain that plan.” 
According to him, the committee is hoping to organise a regional environmental conference, inviting all the sports clubs and federations.
“From here on, we are calling every one in Qatar, from schools to shopping centres, exhibition places to media, to extend co-operation with us in order to ‘change the behaviour’ of all,” he added. 
Asked whether SEC was a requirement of the International Olympic Committee (IOC) for Qatar’s bid of Olympic 2016, Dr al-Hajari said: “Yes, *all candidate cities need to showcase their environmental track record to IOC in order to be able to make a presentation.”
“Officials of IOC will also make random inspections including talking to locals and residents during the Olympic bid. We need every one in Qatar to be environmentally aware and help us achieve 2016*,” he said. 
Yousuf al-Hamar of SCENR emphasised on the *environmentally-friendly venues during the selection process*, while highlighting the role sports clubs and their managements can play in minimising the use of resources, recycling of water and waste management. 
“We will also be coming up with a lot of activities pertaining to monitoring of air, water and soil in Qatar,” said al-Hamar.


----------



## QatPhils

^^You really are into it are you?


----------



## Qatar Son 333

^^ Took you long ! btw no news these days ...... oh well maybe


----------



## QatPhils

^^What do you mean?


----------



## Dallasbrink

Im glad we build green buildings now, even though global warming is fake.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

^^ no, green as in not to harm the enviroment..... save the trees and animals anyone ?


----------



## Dallasbrink

o please, there are enough trees and Animals, there environmentalist have filled your heads with lies!


----------



## Qatar Son 333

^^ are you aware that Qatar is a desert ? and that were trying to balance the desert and green areas together...


----------



## Qatar Son 333

*Fulfilling Qatar’s Vision for the Future*

The Doha 2016 concept aligns perfectly with the Qatar Olympic
Committee’s (QOC) Master Plan for Venue Development, which
describes the long-term need to build a range of facilities for the
development of sport and the benefit of society. This plan includes
four new facilities that will serve as Olympic Venues. It also includes
smaller competition, training, and support facilities at Doha’s
numerous sports clubs, which will also be used for the Games.

The QOC’s stated mission is "to become a leading nation at
bringing the world together through sport," and the Doha 2016
concept supports this mission. All new permanent venues in the
Doha 2016 concept support and benefit the long-term plan. Where
permanent venues are not needed, Doha 2016 will use temporary
venues for the Games.

New competition and non-competition facilities also align with
Doha’s long-term development strategies as expressed by the
Qatar Urban Planning and Development Authority in the Qatar
Master Plan to 2025, the mission of which is:
“To implement a physical development plan that promotes
the vision for Qatar as the academic centre, sports centre,
and major tourist centre of the Middle East.”
The Qatar Master Plan also proposes to develop high-quality
housing and mixed-use infrastructure along major mass transit
corridors. The Doha 2016 plan serves each of the plan’s goals,
particularly through the development of the Olympic Village, the
Media Village and new sports facilities. The “Media City” complex
also supports Qatar University’s expansion plans.

The plan for the “Media City” ensures a positive Games-time
experience for an important Olympic client. The combined MMC
and Media Village significantly improves travel times for the media,
as more than 90% of the media will reside within easy walking
distance of the MMC, which is an average of only 14 km from the
competition venues. The MMC will provide for all the media’s
working needs.

The Doha 2016 concept places the venues on primary transportation
corridors served by major highways and immediately adjacent to
planned routes of the Doha Metro. The transport requirements for
the Games match precisely with the ongoing programme to improve
the road network and develop mass transit.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

From the Application File

*A Commitment to Legacy and Sustainability*

*Doha 2016 also proposes to use four planned venues for the
Games, all of which are part of the Qatar Olympic Committee’s
Master Plan for Venue Development. In line with its mission,
“to become a leading nation at bringing the world together
through sport,” The QOC plans to create a new swimming centre
at Al-Gharaffa Club, a new slalom facility for canoe/kayak at Aspire,
and the new Qatar Dome at the Qatar Club. Each of these facilities
will meet the long-term needs of the community and further
advance sport in Doha. The new multi-purpose Sports Complex is
being built at the Shafallah Center for Children with Special Needs
and will be used as the boxing venue for the Games.*

*The new slalom facility will be the focal point for an “extreme”
sports complex and water park being created as part of the Aspire
Sports City. The new international swimming centre will be an
adaptable structure that normally seats 4,000 spectators but is
designed to be easily modified with additional temporary seating
for the Games and then down-sized again in legacy mode. The
Qatar Dome will be the first indoor international football facility in
the Middle East. It will create year-round opportunities for major
matches, while at the same time providing much needed exhibition
space and community space, integrated into the city centre.*

*Each of the new venues has a significant long-term use and will
create opportunities for the people of Doha, the region and the
sporting world. Doha 2016 is also conducting design competitions
for use of sustainable materials and environmentally-sound
energy solutions and also water conservation solutions in all new
construction of competition and non-competition venues.

In all, six venues will be temporary, including the cycling venues
and the beach volleyball venue. In each case, the venue is
developed around world-class competition facilities. Doha 2016
also proposes temporary adaptations for many of the permanent
facilities to increase spectator capacity for the Games while the
permanent venues are sized appropriately for legacy use.*


----------



## Yrmom247

lfbrumalta said:


> I think Chicago will win it, just for one reason: it is located in the USA, north hemisphere, and it is time for an american city to host the olympic games.
> 
> However USA is the major greenhouse gases emitter in the world, it did not follow kyoto protocol and it is permanently under threat of terror. These do not seem to harmonize with a olympic bid, do they?
> 
> Rio has big problems with crime and public transport. Some solutions are underway, with or without the 2016 olympic games, since there is the 2014 world cup and the city will host the final match.
> 
> But i still think Chicago will be the winner.


Terrorism doesn't phase the IOC that much. Just 24 hours after london was picked it had terrorist attack it's tube system. The IOC easily could've chosen a different host city.


----------



## Mo Rush

Yrmom247 said:


> Terrorism doesn't phase the IOC that much. Just 24 hours after london was picked it had terrorist attack it's tube system. The IOC easily could've chosen a different host city.


well it would have had an impact if the terrorists attack took place the day before the IOC vote. The IOC wouldn't be able to choose a different host city after its decision.


----------



## Yrmom247

^^Jacques Rogge and his IOC have the power to change any host city. It's been done before...... hno:


----------



## Mo Rush

Yrmom247 said:


> ^^Jacques Rogge and his IOC have the power to change any host city. It's been done before...... hno:


when?


----------



## Qatar Son 333

^^ yeah when ????


----------



## Yrmom247

Qatar Son 333 said:


> ^^ yeah when ????


 1904 Summer Olympics, officially known as the Games of the III Olympiad, were held in St. Louis, Missouri in the United States from July 1, 1904 to November 23, 1904, at what is now known as Francis Field on the campus of Washington University in St. Louis. *Chicago had won the original bid to host the games, but the Louisiana Purchase Exposition would not accept another international event in the same time frame.*

The organization began to plan for its own sports activities, informing the Chicago OCOG that the Exposition intended to eclipse the Olympic Games unless the games would be moved to St. Louis. *Pierre de Coubertin, the founder of the modern Olympic movement, gave in and awarded the games to St. Louis.*

1920 Olympics. Budapest had initially won to host the Games over Amsterdam and Lyon, but as the Austro-Hungarian Empire had been a German ally in the First World War, the Games were transferred in April 1919. Hungary, Germany, Austria, Bulgaria and Turkey were also banned from the Games.

The anticipated 1940 Summer Olympics, which were to be officially known as Games of the XII Olympiad and originally programmed to be celebrated between September 21 and October 6, 1940 in Tokyo, Empire of Japan, were cancelled due to World War II. *The Games were retracted from Tokyo by the IOC due to the outbreak of the Second Sino-Japanese War in 1937. They were awarded to the runner-up Helsinki, Finland.*
This is not even mentioning the winter Olympic host cities that had problems and had to be switched as well.


----------



## Mr. Met

the USA may be a major green house gas emitter, but California is starting the turn around to green energy and as long as a Democrat wins the election, there will be tougher greenhouse gases regulations.


----------



## Mo Rush

Yrmom247 said:


> 1904 Summer Olympics, officially known as the Games of the III Olympiad, were held in St. Louis, Missouri in the United States from July 1, 1904 to November 23, 1904, at what is now known as Francis Field on the campus of Washington University in St. Louis. *Chicago had won the original bid to host the games, but the Louisiana Purchase Exposition would not accept another international event in the same time frame.*
> 
> The organization began to plan for its own sports activities, informing the Chicago OCOG that the Exposition intended to eclipse the Olympic Games unless the games would be moved to St. Louis. *Pierre de Coubertin, the founder of the modern Olympic movement, gave in and awarded the games to St. Louis.*
> 
> 1920 Olympics. Budapest had initially won to host the Games over Amsterdam and Lyon, but as the Austro-Hungarian Empire had been a German ally in the First World War, the Games were transferred in April 1919. Hungary, Germany, Austria, Bulgaria and Turkey were also banned from the Games.
> 
> The anticipated 1940 Summer Olympics, which were to be officially known as Games of the XII Olympiad and originally programmed to be celebrated between September 21 and October 6, 1940 in Tokyo, Empire of Japan, were cancelled due to World War II. *The Games were retracted from Tokyo by the IOC due to the outbreak of the Second Sino-Japanese War in 1937. They were awarded to the runner-up Helsinki, Finland.*
> This is not even mentioning the winter Olympic host cities that had problems and had to be switched as well.


exactly. you're using 1904 and times of world wars to justify your argument that the IOC and Jacques Rogge can choose and change their minds as they wish. The Olympic Games in 1904 is a very different situation to the Games today in scale and otherwise. your enthusiasm is appreciated though.


----------



## Yrmom247

Mo Rush said:


> exactly. you're using 1904 and times of world wars to justify your argument that the IOC and Jacques Rogge can choose and change their minds as they wish. The Olympic Games in 1904 is a very different situation to the Games today in scale and otherwise. your enthusiasm is appreciated though.


 I'm pretty sure if theres a situation to where they have to cancel or move the Olympics they will do it. If London was a target during a war they would switch it I'm positive. If beijings stadium were to collapse beyond repair or if china was being bombed what would you do Mo? Would you let the games continue? I sure as hell wouldn't. The original argument anyways was that the IOC can't change the host city. The IOC almost took the Olympics away from athens because of there shitty planning and construction.


----------



## Yrmom247

Dallasbrink said:


> Im glad we build green buildings now, even though global warming is fake.


Please excuse this comment. After all hes texan and Bush is from texas.


----------



## Dallasbrink

Yrmom247 said:


> Please excuse this comment. After all hes texan and Bush is from texas.


Now come on, I voted for the other guy.


----------



## Anberlin

Mo Rush said:


>


... That was the proposal for the Sydney Olympic Stadium..
http://www.austadiums.com/stadiums/special/sydneyolympic.php


----------



## Yrmom247

Dallasbrink said:


> Now come on, I voted for the other guy.


 Ok ok. But it is real. I believe that the earth is just going through a cycle and we're speeding up the process. The speeding up is the global warming.


----------



## Mo Rush

`dlskt said:


> ... That was the proposal for the Sydney Olympic Stadium..
> http://www.austadiums.com/stadiums/special/sydneyolympic.php


The proposal from which the Khalifa stadium was designed and built,and what it will most likely end up looking like if Doha are awarded the Games.


----------



## Mo Rush

Qatar Son 333 said:


> From the Application File
> 
> *A Commitment to Legacy and Sustainability*
> 
> *Doha 2016 also proposes to use four planned venues for the
> Games, all of which are part of the Qatar Olympic Committee’s
> Master Plan for Venue Development. In line with its mission,
> “to become a leading nation at bringing the world together
> through sport,” The QOC plans to create a new swimming centre
> at Al-Gharaffa Club, a new slalom facility for canoe/kayak at Aspire,
> and the new Qatar Dome at the Qatar Club. Each of these facilities
> will meet the long-term needs of the community and further
> advance sport in Doha. The new multi-purpose Sports Complex is
> being built at the Shafallah Center for Children with Special Needs
> and will be used as the boxing venue for the Games.*
> 
> *The new slalom facility will be the focal point for an “extreme”
> sports complex and water park being created as part of the Aspire
> Sports City. The new international swimming centre will be an
> adaptable structure that normally seats 4,000 spectators but is
> designed to be easily modified with additional temporary seating
> for the Games and then down-sized again in legacy mode. The
> Qatar Dome will be the first indoor international football facility in
> the Middle East. It will create year-round opportunities for major
> matches, while at the same time providing much needed exhibition
> space and community space, integrated into the city centre.*
> 
> *Each of the new venues has a significant long-term use and will
> create opportunities for the people of Doha, the region and the
> sporting world. Doha 2016 is also conducting design competitions
> for use of sustainable materials and environmentally-sound
> energy solutions and also water conservation solutions in all new
> construction of competition and non-competition venues.
> 
> In all, six venues will be temporary, including the cycling venues
> and the beach volleyball venue. In each case, the venue is
> developed around world-class competition facilities. Doha 2016
> also proposes temporary adaptations for many of the permanent
> facilities to increase spectator capacity for the Games while the
> permanent venues are sized appropriately for legacy use.*


or people could download the application file themselves and read it over there.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

^^ the problem is people are likely not to do that


----------



## Yrmom247

Qatar Son 333 said:


> ^^ the problem is people are likely not to do that


I did.


----------



## KrazyKarl

We have a shortlist: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/more/06/04/ioc.2016.ap/index.html

Chicago, USA

Madrid, Spain

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Tokyo, Japan


----------



## Qatar Son 333

according to the IOC Doha was supposed to be included to the shortlist as 5 canidates but they took it out for the following reason:

*



The Working Group has reached the following conclusion which reflects the overall assessment of each city in relation to the benchmark that was set. In each case, the Applicant Cities are listed in the order of drawing of lots established by the IOC Executive Board in 2007.

· The Working Group believes that Chicago, Tokyo, Rio de Janeiro, Doha* and Madrid have the potential to host the 2016 Olympic Games.

· The Working Group concludes that Prague and Baku do not have the requisite level of capability at this time to host the 2016 Olympic Games.

*Doha proposes dates which fall outside of the period specified by the IOC (15 July – 31 August). The Working Group has commented on meteorological conditions during the dates proposed by Doha (14 to 30 October), but has not made an assessment on the potential risk of holding the Olympic Games at this time. The Working Group feels this is a matter for the Executive Board’s consideration.

Click to expand...

*
Source: (taken from the ioc's website)
http://multimedia.olympic.org/pdf/en_report_1317.pdf

Timing can you belive it !!! this means that doha acctually CAN and has the ABILITY to host the event.


----------



## rsol2000

Rio 2016!


----------



## Mo Rush

Mo Rush said:


> Rio could be dropped off Olympic shortlist
> 
> Lausanne, 8 May 2008
> Rio de Janeiro's hopes of hosting the 2016 Summer Olympic Games were dealt a major blow as rumours prevailed that Rio has failed to make the shortlist of candidates . Sources close to Lausanne, the IOC headquarters, say that the IOC's technical team have postponed the finalization of the technical report to be handed to the IOC executive board, who will make the final decision.
> 
> While IOC president Jacques Rogge has praised Rio for its preparations and hosting of the 2007 Pan Am Games, sources now say that only 3 cities will be presented to the IOC executive board as candidates , amid fears that the Rio's weak infrastructure along with inadequate accommodation, presents too large a risk for the Olympic movement. Sources say that Chicago, Tokyo and Madrid comprise the 3-city shortlist.
> 
> The shortlist of candidate cities is expected to be announced next month and the winning city in Copenhagen in 2009.


and then rio was added..


----------



## QatPhils

Qatar Son 333 said:


> according to the IOC Doha was supposed to be included to the shortlist as 5 canidates but they took it out for the following reason:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: (taken from the ioc's website)
> http://multimedia.olympic.org/pdf/en_report_1317.pdf
> 
> Timing can you belive it !!! this means that doha acctually CAN and has the ABILITY to host the event.


wow! only a microscopic reason took out Doha from the short list! But most of the selected cities countries have hosted or from the same continent as England.


----------



## Mo Rush

doha is essentially ranked on par with chicago. think the conidtions in beijing might have resulted in the IOC being a bit shaky of the proposed games dates.


----------



## RobH

I'm surprised at Chicago's low ranking. Doha has an advantage over Chicago in that they have an absolutely guarunteed revnue stream, which Chicago doesn't as of yet. But apart from that it's difficult to see why Chicago should be level with Doha given that it's in a country with a huge population, plenty of hotel space, will almost certainly break London's sponsorship record, and is in a country with a strong Olympic pedigree.

It'll be interesting to see a detailed report.


----------



## Carrerra

My vote

1. Madrid
2. Doha
3. Baku
4. Prague
5. Rio De Janeiro
6. Chicago
7. Tokyo


----------



## www.sercan.de

So Doha just lost because of the date / weather? :nuts:


----------



## QatPhils

^^yep, even though it had plenty of rights, but mainly it was just the date


----------



## Mo Rush

RobH said:


> I'm surprised at Chicago's low ranking. Doha has an advantage over Chicago in that they have an absolutely guarunteed revnue stream, which Chicago doesn't as of yet. But apart from that it's difficult to see why Chicago should be level with Doha given that it's in a country with a huge population, plenty of hotel space, will almost certainly break London's sponsorship record, and is in a country with a strong Olympic pedigree.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see a detailed report.


yip. the flaws are with the ioc technical evaluation process which MUST be reviewed if it is to stay relevant. On paper and in reality a games by Chicago ranks far ahead of Doha.


----------



## TEBC

Now that Rio pass throught the worst we have a strong bid!! Cause now is all about politics!!


----------



## RobH

You're not wrong tadeu. Rio have overcome their biggest hurdle and anything could happen now; Tokyo, Madrid and Chicago have done as expected.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop

can we make a new poll? or edit this one?


----------



## rover3

RobH said:


> You're not wrong tadeu. Rio have overcome their biggest hurdle and anything could happen now; Tokyo, Madrid and Chicago have done as expected.


Well, now the spectre of 2014 being too close will haunt Rio. :cheers:


----------



## Mr. Met

Courtesy Sports Illustrated
ATHENS, Greece (AP) -- Chicago was among the four cities picked as finalists Wednesday for the 2016 Summer Olympics, setting the stage for a high-profile bidding contest between candidates from the United States, Europe and Asia.

Also making the IOC shortlist were Madrid, Spain; Tokyo, and Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.

Eliminated from the race were Doha, Qatar; Prague, Czech Republic, and Baku, Azerbaijan.

The final field was selected by the International Olympic Commit The big four -- Chicago, Madrid, Tokyo and Rio -- all had been virtually assured of advancing to the final stage. The main issue had been whether Doha also would make the cut.

The finalists now advance to a 16-month race that will culminate on Oct. 2, 2009, with a secret ballot by the full IOC at its session in Copenhagen, Denmark.

An IOC evalutation report assessing the technical merits of each bid ranked Tokyo with the top overall marks, followed closely by Madrid. Chicago and Doha were tied for third, with Rio fourth. Prague and Baku were sixth and seventh.

Chicago is a contender to take the Summer Olympics back to the U.S. for the first time since the 1996 Atlanta Games. Madrid is back again after a third-place finish in the vote for the 2012 Olympics, which went to London. Tokyo, which held the Summer Games in 1964, hopes to bring the Olympics to Asia eight years after Beijing. And Rio, which hosted the 2007 Pan American Games, would be the first South American city to get the Olympics.

Doha, capital of a tiny but wealthy Arab Gulf country of about 1 million people, had loomed as the wild card as it sought to bring the Olympics to the Middle East for the first time. It cited its hosting of the 2006 Asian Games as evidence that it can handle the Olympics. Due to Qatar's searing summer heat, Doha proposed holding the games in October, outside the IOC's preferred time frame of July or August.

Some rival bid officials had been worried that if Doha made the shortlist, the city -- while a long shot to win -- would have the capacity to take away crucial votes in the early rounds of voting.

Cities that made the cut will have to submit their detailed bid files to the IOC by Feb. 12, 2009. After that, a panel of IOC experts will visit each of the cities, tour the proposed sites and meet with bid and government leaders. The panel will release an evaluation report to the IOC members a month before the October 2009 vote.

The 2016 decision was the centerpiece of a three-day IOC board meeting in Athens, the last before the committee gathers in Beijing on the eve of the Aug. 8-24 Olympics.


----------



## Carrerra

What about Rio giving up being the host city of 2014 WC? If they fails the Olympic bid, they can go back to WC :lol:


----------



## TEBC

*2016 Summer Olympics / Games of the XXXI Olympiad bids*

Now there are only four. It´s a new race!!


----------



## Carrerra

Wow I just cast the first vote on this poll. I want your congratulations!


----------



## mr.x

*Four cities chosen as 2016 Games candidates*

Karolos Grohmann, Reuters
Published: Wednesday, June 04, 2008

ATHENS, June 4 (Reuters) - *Chicago, Tokyo, Madrid and Rio de Janeiro* were named on Wednesday as candidate cities to host the 2016 Olympic Games, the International Olympic Committee (IOC) said.

Qatar's Doha, which was rated by the IOC's working group as the third best overall bid, Azerbaijan's Baku and the Czech capital Prague fell at the first hurdle.

"All the bids were of a very high standard," said IOC President Jacques Rogge.

"It is a tribute to the health of the Olympic movement that the field was so strong. I congratulate the candidate cities and I hope that those cities which were unsuccessful this time have benefited from the process."

The candidate cities must now compile an in-depth file of their Olympic project and submit themselves to a visit by the IOC's Evaluation Commission. *The election of the host city will take place on Oct. 2, 2009, at the IOC Session in Copenhagen.*

"We wanted to make the next phase and we made a good bid but it is always a relief to hear your name read out," U.S. IOC member Bob Ctvrtlik, who was with the Chicago bid, told Reuters.

Tokyo, hosts of the 1964 Games, topped the IOC working group's overall technical evaluation with Madrid second. Chicago and Doha tied for third with Rio in fourth place, the report said.

"We are delighted with the evaluation but we have not seen it yet and we must now analyse it very carefully to strengthen our weak points and make our strong points stronger," Tokyo bid chief Ichiro Kono told Reuters.

*DOHA DIVIDE*

IOC executive board members, who picked the candidate cities, had been divided for weeks whether Doha should be included in the shortlist.

*Some members argued the city of about 500,000 was too small to deal with an event of such magnitude despite staging successful Asian Games in 2006.*

Doha also planned to stage the Games in October instead of the usual summer months, due to the soaring desert heat.

"The weather was the main reason we were left off the shortlist," Doha bid official Aneesa Al Hitimi told Reuters.

An IOC official said the decision for the shortlist was unanimous among the 14 Executive Board members and Rogge, despite a 30-minute delay in the announcement that momentarily raised questions about whether there was a consensus.

IOC Communications Director Giselle Davies said Doha's decision to plan for Games in October had been a major drawback.

"The IOC Executive Board unanimously decided not to grant this exception as it conflicts with the international sporting calendar and would therefore be bad for the athletes and for sports fans," Davies said.

"Does this mean Doha or another country from the Middle East could never host the Olympic Games? No, not necessarily, especially given the IOC's desire to see the Games held around the world," she added.

The decision sparked wild celebrations among Chicago bid officials gathered at a downtown Chicago office with their cheers drowning out the other shortlisted cities.

(Additional reporting by Barney Spender in Athens, Ben Klayman in Chicago)

(Reporting by Karolos Grohmann; Editing by John Mehaffey)


----------



## infernal

Qatar Son 333 said:


> if i didnt say it a thousand times then the other said it a million
> 
> for gods sake Doha's population is 995,000 ! and the country as whole is 1,025,000
> 
> what kind of sterotype information is this ! check the bid book and the goverment fies both state that qatar is above a million and next year its etimated doha will reach a million fully.... by 2016 doha's population would be 2 million.
> 
> the IOC is so unfair, other cities hosted it in other timings and now they come and kick us out ! this is an outrage and an insult !!! what kind of racisim is this !



BOYCOTT 2016!!! 















unless it's Rio:devil:


----------



## rover3

Qatar Son 333 said:


> ^^ so your clearly saying the middle east and north africa will never host the olympics in history ?


Not unless there are no cities with more temperate climate bidding. 

Consider that there has never been a Summer Olympics in the equatorial belt of the world. Yes, weather has a lot to do with it. Same thing as the "Winter" Games which are even more weather and geography-dependent. Even a country like the UK or a Denmark CAN NEVER host a Winter Games because they do not have the mountains which require the minimum 800m drop for the Alpine sports. 

So, yes, certain parts of the world just will NOT have a chance to host an Olympic Games -- Summer or Winter. And it's less stressful to accept that rather than try to fight it.


----------



## Joop20

4I.â.B4 said:


> other cities have held it the outside dates as well, not Doha only.


I guess that's true:

London 1948: July 29th - August 14th
Helsinki 1952: July 19th - August 3rd
Melbourne 1956: November 22nd - December 8th
Rome 1960: August 25th - September 11th
Tokyo 1964: October 10th - October 24th
Mexico City 1968: October 12th - October 27th
Munich 1972: August 26th - September 10th
Montreal 1976: July 17th - August 1st
Moscow 1980: July 19th - August 3rd
Los Angeles 1984: July 28th - August 12th
Seoul 1988: September 12th - October 2nd
Barcelona 1992: July 25th - August 9th
Atlanta 1996: July 19th - August 9th
Sydney 2000: September 15th - October 1st
Athens 2004: August 13th - August 29th
Beijing 2008: August 8th - August 24th
London 2012: July 27th - August 12th

But as you can see, Melbourne, Tokyo and Mexico City were the only games that were staged that far in the year. Moreover, the 50s and 60s were totaly different times, there were probably not as much difficuties with the sporting seasons etc as there are now. The only 'modern' exeptions to the rule are Seoul and Sydney, but both ended at the beginning of October.

Besides, I can't imagine that Doha wasn't aware of the dates that were set by the IOC, so it's their own fault really.


----------



## Joop20

Go Chicago! What a great city, with a great bid!


----------



## Qatar Son 333

wow up to december !!! dosent this mean doha is inocent ?


----------



## Joop20

Qatar Son 333 said:


> wow up to december !!! dosent this mean doha is inocent ?


The IOC said Wednesday night that Doha’s desire to stage the Games in October rather than the traditional mid-summer time frame because of high temperatures was the reason the city was ejected. Spokeswoman Giselle Davies said, “*the IOC…decided not to grant this exception as it conflicts with the international sporting calendar and would be bad for athletes and sports fans.* Does this mean Doha or another country from the Middle East could never host the Games? No.”

IOC executive director Gilbert Felli told a news conference Thursday that it was Doha’s suggestion to host the Games between October 15 and 30 to reduce the problem of high temperatures in the desert state and it doomed its bid. He said, “of course Doha was advised that the date of the Games would be July 15-August 31. They asked for an exception and it was not accepted by the executive board”. As for future chances for other Middle East applicants, Felli said, “…. Middle East countries are not exactly all in the same place”. 

http://www.gamesbids.com/cgi-bin/news/viewnews.cgi?category=1&id=1212681800


----------



## KrazyKarl

Qatar Son 333 said:


> ^^ so your clearly saying the middle east and north africa will never host the olympics in history ?


There are a few cities in the region that could work...Casablanca, Algiers, anything in Turkey, or Addis Ababa (not exactly "North" Africa, but close)


----------



## coexist

I'm really hoping Chicago gets it, unless NYC can get it in 2020. But considering I can't see that happening, I'm rooting for Chicago.


----------



## LPCQ

1. Rio
2. Madrid
3. Tokyo
4. Chicago


----------



## shadyunltd

Face it, with London hosting them in 2012, Madrid can kiss it goodbye, unless the three other cities REALLY mess up.

As for Tokyo, don't forget Sydney 2000, Beijing 2008 and Sochi 2014 (though we could argue it's really part of ''Europe''). 

As for Rio, crime, World Cup (they could mess up big), crime, poverty, crime, security, crime, infrastructures, crime... huh, crime?

As for Chicago, they really need to put in place a solid plan regarding the ''Temporary Stadium''. Why don't they expand Soldier Field instead of building a temporary stadium?

Right now, Rio and Chicago are the favorites, especially Chicago with the huge TV contract and also the next President of the USA being from this region also. The city was praised by the IOC and AIBA when they hosted the boxing championships.


----------



## Vini2

edit


----------



## infernal

shadyunltd said:


> Face it, with London hosting them in 2012, Madrid can kiss it goodbye, unless the three other cities REALLY mess up.
> 
> As for Tokyo, don't forget Sydney 2000, Beijing 2008 and Sochi 2014 (though we could argue it's really part of ''Europe'').
> 
> As for Rio, crime, World Cup (they could mess up big), crime, poverty, crime, security, crime, infrastructures, crime... huh, crime?
> 
> As for Chicago, they really need to put in place a solid plan regarding the ''Temporary Stadium''. Why don't they expand Soldier Field instead of building a temporary stadium?
> 
> Right now, Rio and Chicago are the favorites, especially Chicago with the huge TV contract and also the next President of the USA being from this region also. The city was praised by the IOC and AIBA when they hosted the boxing championships.


The Rio comment was pathetic! hno:


----------



## michał_

shadyunltd said:


> As for Tokyo, don't forget Sydney 2000, Beijing 2008 and Sochi 2014 (though we could argue it's really part of ''Europe'').


Don't even start. Messing this with sochi is absurd...


----------



## Bitxofo

I would like Madrid, but I think it will be Chicago...
:dunno:


----------



## tin_larriera

Hope that Madrid or Chicago take that.

Rio would not be a good host city, Panam Games is an example. The cariocas were awful hosts booing other competitors.


----------



## hoosier

My vote went to Rio De Janiero because South America has never hosted the Summer Olympics before. And I like the idea of the Olympics as being an event that can push a city and nation to improving its environment and infrastructure.

Yet as a Hoosier it would be great if Chicago were to get the games.


----------



## infernal

tin_larriera said:


> Hope that Madrid or Chicago take that.
> 
> Rio would not be a good host city, Panam Games is an example. The cariocas were awful hosts booing other competitors.


Why are you so against Rio? Did you have a bad experience there? :tongue2:


----------



## en1044

shadyunltd said:


> Face it, with London hosting them in 2012, Madrid can kiss it goodbye, unless the three other cities REALLY mess up.
> 
> As for Tokyo, don't forget Sydney 2000, Beijing 2008 and Sochi 2014 (though we could argue it's really part of ''Europe'').
> 
> As for Rio, crime, World Cup (they could mess up big), crime, poverty, crime, security, crime, infrastructures, crime... huh, crime?
> 
> As for Chicago, they really need to put in place a solid plan regarding the ''Temporary Stadium''. Why don't they expand Soldier Field instead of building a temporary stadium?
> 
> Right now, Rio and Chicago are the favorites, especially Chicago with the huge TV contract and also the next President of the USA being from this region also. The city was praised by the IOC and AIBA when they hosted the boxing championships.


It would be a waste of time to use soldier field because the stande arent even close to being able to turn into a track and field stadium.


----------



## rover3

KrazyKarl said:


> There are a few cities in the region that could work...Casablanca, Algiers, anything in Turkey, or Addis Ababa (not exactly "North" Africa, but close)


Against "alpha" cities of the world -- London, New York, Paris, Toronto, Beijing, Capetown, Sao Paolo, Seoul, Tokyo, Rome, Berlin to name a few -- those "beta" cities you mention may not even make the shortlist. There is also such a thing as int'l appeal and world-class cache. You have to be a world-class metropolis to make it. The IOC likes their premier product exhibited in Grade-A cities. 

They could try for the smaller Youth Olympic Summer Games starting in 2010. Debut city of the YSG is Singapore.


----------



## QatPhils

rover3 said:


> Not unless there are no cities with more temperate climate bidding.
> 
> Consider that there has never been a Summer Olympics in the equatorial belt of the world. Yes, weather has a lot to do with it. Same thing as the "Winter" Games which are even more weather and geography-dependent. Even a country like the UK or a Denmark CAN NEVER host a Winter Games because they do not have the mountains which require the minimum 800m drop for the Alpine sports.
> 
> So, yes, certain parts of the world just will NOT have a chance to host an Olympic Games -- Summer or Winter. And it's less stressful to accept that rather than try to fight it.


then how come the IOC says the Doha or the middle east still have a chance to host it?


----------



## rover3

4I.â.B4 said:


> then how come the IOC says the Doha or the middle east still have a chance to host it?


What do you want them to say? "Don't bother?" Have you heard of a thing called diplomacy? Plus it's up to the bidding city to *realistically look at itself *and its chances. What is the adage? _To thine own self be true._ 

If you think you can win, go ahead. The IOC won't stop you. But they certainly won't assure you that you will win either. So if you're wise and HONEST with yourself and DON'T want to waste money and lose, then I'd say-- don't even bid.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

RIO!!!


----------



## Indiana Jones

*Indianapolis more ready for Olympics than Chicago*

I'm going to shamelessly say Indianapolis is much more ready to host an Olympics than Chicago. From transport (Chicago traffic is awful) to existing facilities, Indy is way ahead of Chicago.

While I know this would never happen, Indy clearly too small at around 750K, but the infrastructure is there. Of course the world snobs wouldn't like it either. Haha, don't take it too seriously, but really.

Stadiums and Arenas.

*Lucas Oil - 70,000*









*
Conseco Fieldhouse - 18,500*










*Victory Field - 16,000 - baseball is out, but it could be used for something*










*Hinkle Fieldhouse - 12,000*










*Michael A. Carroll Track & Soccer Stadium - 12,000 - temporary Olympic Stadium Location*










*Indianapolis Tennis Center - 8,500 - home of the RCA Championships
*









*Pepsi Coliseum - 8,200:*









*

IUPUI Natatorium - 6,200 - largest and best in the nation










Major Taylor Velodrome - over 5,000 - 1 of 18 in US










Proper Reservoir for Water Games.
*
*Eagle Creek Reservoir has hosted the World Rowing Championships, NCAA Rowing Championships, USRowing National Championships, etc.*









*
Marathon Route - Annual Mini Marathon of 35,000 entrants


















Expanded convention center, note Lucas Oil in the background.*










Indy held the 1987 Pan Am games. Just renovate here and there. Build a couple more hotels. Big London-esque temporary stadium. That's all it would take!


----------



## hngcm

What about public transportation?

The IOC said Chicago's public transportation needed work...and Chicago's PT is far better than Indianapolis...


----------



## Chicagophotoshop




----------



## egonecron

Madrid, of course.


----------



## sergioib

I think Madrid will get them in 2016, they also bid for the Olympic Games in 2012 and London got them by mistake (there was a vote for Madrid which wasn't properly counted) and as for the bid itself, Madrid has got the best one out of the four applicant cities. 

We should remember Madrid got the first position in nine of the thirteen different sectors in which the IOC valued the applicant cities. Madrid has got a very strong bid, inherited from Madrid 2012 and made even stronger. 

Having London 2012 should not be a problem for Madrid since continent rotation is not a clear rule to select a host city. Since 1906 and until 1928, the Olympic Games were hosted in European cities: Athens, London, Stockholm, Berlin, Amberes, Paris and Amsterdam. Then again from 1936 and until 1952 the OG were hosted in Europe again: Berlin, Helsinki, London and Helsinki again.

Madrid would be applying for the THIRD time after 1972 and 2012 so, in my opinion, and having read the whole report, is more likely to win.

www.madrid2016.es


----------



## juanpe_r

I am from Madrid....but unfortunately Madrid won´t host 2016 games. London is just 01:30 hours away.
But if Madrid wanna have 2012 games must try in 2016 as we tried already in 2012. IOC likes cities trying it until the have it (except poor Paris).

the only chance to get it in Copenhange is if in the first round Rio is the last city, so in the nex one most of the European (there is not other UE city there) and latinamerica votes wuld go to Madrid, as de USA votes went to London last time...


----------



## Talaier_

Madrid and Tokyo have, by far, the best bids. Chicago comes second and Rio has the worst of all. So it should be between those two, and it will be down to how much they improve and how well they market the bid. That's speaking objectively.

Then comes in politics. Chicago has, just by being in the USA a massive chance of winning them due to the fact that it is the only city sitting on an anglosaxon country. And the anglosaxon world counts for a lot of votes. Tokyo has Asian countries behind it and Madrid should have fair support within the EU. Rio counts for Latin American votes, which it will fight for along with Madrid and Chicago. 

That said, if it's on a continent location basis, Rio should get them straight away. But Brazil doesn't offer that much experience nor security to host such an event, so it would be a risky decision from the IOC. I guess another "experiment" with an emergen country will depend on how well Beijing runs it's own Olympics this summer. 

My bet is on Río being eliminated first, and it's votes splitting between Chicago and Madrid. Tokyo will slip easily into the last round and it will be between Chicago and Madrid, and there pretty much anything can happen. It will depend on how well both bids have marketed themselves to the IOC members. In any case, Tokyo will lose the games to whichever passes be it Chicago or Madrid. Why? Well, London already got it's third games in 2012 and Tokyo would be repeating as well. And both Chicago and Madrid have really good bids with a lot of support. Madrid has London too close, but it has arguably the best bid, especially on environmental and legacy issues, highly valued by the IOC. Chicago has a good bid, has the continent rotation factor on it's favour but the USA have hosted 1 out of every 7 Olympic games. And the fact that most of the Latin American vote will go for Madrid, given the bad image the USA has granted itself throughout Latin America. 

In any case, it's all down to politics and if Obama lobbies enough, Chicago will get the Olympics. As simple as that, and it doesn't matter if there are better bids. Nobody gave a damn about London 2012 but they won in the final voting, even though their bid wasn't the best. So, who knows.

But I would really love Madrid to get them. I think it would be the perfect host.


----------



## crossbowman

Go Tokyo!:cheer:


----------



## rover3

Talaier_ said:


> Madrid and Tokyo have, by far, the best bids. Chicago comes second and Rio has the worst of all. So it should be between those two, and it will be down to how much they improve and how well they market the bid. That's speaking objectively.
> 
> Then comes in politics. Chicago has, just by being in the USA a massive chance of winning them due to the fact that it is the only city sitting on an anglosaxon country. And the anglosaxon world counts for a lot of votes. Tokyo has Asian countries behind it and Madrid should have fair support within the EU. Rio counts for Latin American votes, which it will fight for along with Madrid and Chicago.
> 
> That said, if it's on a continent location basis, Rio should get them straight away. But Brazil doesn't offer that much experience nor security to host such an event, so it would be a risky decision from the IOC. I guess another "experiment" with an emergen country will depend on how well Beijing runs it's own Olympics this summer.
> 
> And the fact that most of the Latin American vote will go for Madrid, given the bad image the USA has granted itself throughout Latin America.
> 
> In any case, it's all down to politics and if Obama lobbies enough, Chicago will get the Olympics. As simple as that, and it doesn't matter if there are better bids. Nobody gave a damn about London 2012 but they won in the final voting, even though their bid wasn't the best. So, who knows.
> 
> But I would really love Madrid to get them. I think it would be the perfect host.


Madrid is NOT as strong as you think. There are other Euro nations angling for 2020. 

OK, Doha was cut because of 'weather.' Well, Madrid is hotter than Hades in July-August. So how can Madrid say it's the 'perfect' place? Hmmmm. Barcelona is by the sea so there were a few breezes.

Latin American votes lining up behind Madrid? I don't think so. (Besides there are only I think like 7 or 8 counting 2 Brazilian votes.) For one thing, Lima and Buenos Aires are also hoping for 2020. So even on the first round, Rio will not have its own neighbors in its pocket. 

Strategically, my head says the final round will be between Chicago and Tokyo. Emotionally, my heart says it will be between Chicago and Rio. But 2014 will be also now be weighing heavy against Rio. They have not proven themselves until 2014 happens. (The PanAms really don't count. Look, Doha did a better job with the Asians, yet they were out...)

The stars seem to align for Chicago...


----------



## rover3

never mind..


----------



## KrazyKarl

rover3 said:


> Against "alpha" cities of the world -- London, New York, Paris, Toronto, Beijing, Capetown, Sao Paulo, Seoul, Tokyo, Rome, Berlin to name a few -- those "beta" cities you mention may not even make the shortlist. There is also such a thing as int'l appeal and world-class cache. You have to be a world-class metropolis to make it. The IOC likes their premier product exhibited in Grade-A cities.


My response was to a question about the ME/NA _ever_ hosting the event. I certainly don't think any of my listed cities (exception for Istanbul) will host in the next 20 years, but there do exist temperate cities in the region that could host once they enter the "alpha" world.


----------



## Calvin W

How about a comparable list of Chicago's facilities? Sorry but Indy you don't compare!


----------



## skobabe8

Chicago!

(I have no good argument to support my case, and nothing else to add)


----------



## michał_

rover3 said:


> Madrid is NOT as strong as you think. There are other Euro nations angling for 2020.
> 
> OK, Doha was cut because of 'weather.' Well, Madrid is hotter than Hades in July-August. So how can Madrid say it's the 'perfect' place? Hmmmm. Barcelona is by the sea so there were a few breezes.
> 
> The stars seem to align for Chicago...


Funny as hell (I bet point of view is not determined by where you are, is it . A bit I found about Chicago weather:
"Chicago has an extreme climate with *very hot summers* and bitterly cold winters. (...) Summers are *hot, sunny and humid*, from June to the end of September, and are *prone to thunderstorms*. August is usually the *wettest month* of the year." (by worldtravels.com) 
It works just as much as a disadvantage for Chicago, as hot and dry summer does for Madrid. So let's not go into arguments like this. Extreme hot was Doha and this is where counting climate should end.


----------



## rover3

michał_;21468156 said:


> Funny as hell (I bet point of view is not determined by where you are, is it . A bit I found about Chicago weather:
> "Chicago has an extreme climate with *very hot summers* and bitterly cold winters. (...) Summers are *hot, sunny and humid*, from June to the end of September, and are *prone to thunderstorms*. August is usually the *wettest month* of the year." (by worldtravels.com)
> It works just as much as a disadvantage for Chicago, as hot and dry summer does for Madrid. So let's not go into arguments like this. Extreme hot was Doha and this is where counting climate should end.


And why not? Don't you think the IOC looks at the 'weather'? WHy shouldn't it be discussed? 

I never said or indicated that Chicago had perfect weather. Yes, it is summer. But there ARE thunderstorms to cool things off AND it is by a huge lake. Madrid's summer heat is quite debilitating. I found it to be. I have been in Madrid in July. No fun. 

All things being equal, Rio has its harbor; Tokyo its bay, Chicago Lake Michigan. (If anything, Rio will probably have the best climate because it will be their mild 'winter' down there...) So that puts 3 of of the 4 finalist cities beside major bodies of water...to help cool the city. Madrid is on a plateau in the middle of the Castilian plains...

But that is NOT the only feature that will determine the selection... it is just ONE of the myriad of factors that come into play.


----------



## roberto0qs

GOOO MADRID!! or TOKYOO!!


----------



## Indiana Jones

Indy has poor public transport, it's so small.

Indy does compare to Chicago. Make a list of Chicago's facilities, I bet they are not as good as those in Indianapolis.

My point being while Chicago is entirely capable of hosting an Olympics in 2016, they have a lot of work to do. I suppose most cities do, but I also wanted to plug Indy.  

I hope Chicago gets it so I can attend. They would have lots of construction to follow as well. :cheers:


----------



## rover3

Indiana Jones said:


> They would have lots of construction to follow as well. :cheers:


Which in some perverse way is what the IOC likes to see. The IOC likes to mouth '...no white elephants...' but actually salivates at the prospect of seeing a lot of grandiose construction.


----------



## Animo

I think Chicago would be a best location. I don't think the IOC would want another "Athens" with Rio de Janeiro on problems such as security, delays, etc.


----------



## RobH

If Obama turns up in Copenhagen next year, fresh faced not long after an election victory, Chicago could be givien a major boost.


----------



## rover3

RobH said:


> If Obama turns up in Copenhagen next year, fresh faced not long after an election victory, Chicago could be givien a major boost.


Knowing his ambition, how could he not pass up that shot at extra international exposure?


----------



## RobH

It's not just that, we know the IOC love a leader gracing their precence; Blair and Putin worked wonders for their countries in the days leading up to the elections in 2005 and 2007. With that history, Chicago 2016 would be silly not to court Obama if he wins the Presidency.


----------



## Talaier_

rover3 said:


> Madrid is NOT as strong as you think. There are other Euro nations angling for 2020.
> 
> OK, Doha was cut because of 'weather.' Well, Madrid is hotter than Hades in July-August. So how can Madrid say it's the 'perfect' place? Hmmmm. Barcelona is by the sea so there were a few breezes.
> 
> Latin American votes lining up behind Madrid? I don't think so. (Besides there are only I think like 7 or 8 counting 2 Brazilian votes.) For one thing, Lima and Buenos Aires are also hoping for 2020. So even on the first round, Rio will not have its own neighbors in its pocket.
> 
> Strategically, my head says the final round will be between Chicago and Tokyo. Emotionally, my heart says it will be between Chicago and Rio. But 2014 will be also now be weighing heavy against Rio. They have not proven themselves until 2014 happens. (The PanAms really don't count. Look, Doha did a better job with the Asians, yet they were out...)
> 
> The stars seem to align for Chicago...



Talking from the IOC report, Madrid has the best bid along with Tokyo. And the Latin American vote will line up behind Madrid once Rio is out of the way, no doubts about that. 

About the weather, Madrid during August has an average temperature of what...30, 32 ºC? Doha is probably over 40 on average...there is a big difference. Doha is in the middle of the desert, with extreme weather. Madrid has a European continental weather, that is hot but not humid, and is by far more bearable than Barcelona or even New York. 

And it's true that Madrid has no coast, but on the other hand it has at a mere 3 hours by car (and even less once the high speed train is completed by 2010) a city like Valencia which has hosted twice the America's Cup and has a bunch of sailing facilities that many other cities can only dream of.


----------



## zazo

MADRID OR TOKYO MMMM


----------



## infernal

Madrid has a great bid, but london 2012 and then Madrid 2016... I would get it if it was London 2012 and Prague 2016 which is farther. Spain and England is so close.

my opinion of who has the chances of getting 2016
1) Chicago
2) Tokyo, maybe Rio if Beijing 2008 has a negative effect in their bid
3) Rio
4) Madrid


----------



## Scba

It's just that most American cities have equal or more facilities. Only one venue of 20,000 plus isn't very good.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080606/ap_on_el_pr/political_play_of_the_day

* Play of the Day: Obama pitches Olympic bid*

CHICAGO - Barack Obama says if Chicago is chosen to host the 2016 Olympics, he's hoping there will be a hometown president to kick off the games.
ADVERTISEMENT

"In 2016, I'll be wrapping up my second term as president," Obama said. "So I can't think of a better way than to be marching into Washington Park ... as president of the United States and announcing to the world, 'Let the games begin!'"

The Illinois senator, spending a weekend at home after clinching the Democratic presidential nomination, made a surprise appearance at a downtown rally Friday to promote the city's bid. He drew loud cheers from the crowd and gawkers pressed up to windows from the high rise office buildings surrounding the rally.

Obama joked that his home is only a couple blocks from Washington Park, the proposed site of the games, so he's thinking about how much he could get for renting it out. He's hoping to be living in the White House any way.

Chicago is competing to host the games along with Tokyo; Madrid, Spain; and Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Obama was joined at the rally by other elected officials and dignitaries from the city and athletes including track and field gold medalist Jackie Joyner-Kersee.

"It is a great time to be in Chicago," Obama said. "White Sox are winning. Cubs are winning. And Chicago's going to win the 2016 Olympics and Paralympics. And your senator, he's winning, too."


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR

Ri


----------



## Nacho_82

I'm sorry but Indianapolis would have zero chances against the likes of Madrid, Tokyo & rio


----------



## MRichR

Indianapolis facilities vs. Chicago facilities? Seriously? Lets see, Soldier Field (60,000+), U.S. Cellular (40,000+), Wrigley field (40,000+), United Center (20,000+), UIC Pavilion, Ryan Field (Northwestern - 50,000), Toyota Park (20,000), Allstate Arena (20,000), Sears Center (11,000 +), Chicago State's new basketball arena (7,000 +), Loyola's Gentile Center (5,000 +, with plans to expand soon). And that's only a partial list, not including the entire lakefront of lake michigan, the planned new Olympic Stadium, one of the biggest convention centers in the world, and the fact that Chicago annually hosts one of the largest marathons in the world.


----------



## Indiana Jones

Most American cities don't have equal facilities. 

Athens only had one venue over 20,000 not including their Olympic Stadium.

I was looking at all the venues from Athens and wow! They build all kinds of places from scratch and they are magnificent. Guess that's the building the IOC likes as mentioned above.

Existing facilities to build upon don't seem too important for the Olympics, or at least they aren't inhibiting factors. Looking at Chicago's bid, they'll just build everything. http://www.chicago2016.org/why-chicago/Pages/OurProposedVenues.aspx

Good luck on the bid. 

And Well, Indy still has great sporting facilities. hehe


----------



## hoosier

MRichR said:


> Indianapolis facilities vs. Chicago facilities? Seriously? Lets see, Soldier Field (60,000+), U.S. Cellular (40,000+), Wrigley field (40,000+), United Center (20,000+), UIC Pavilion, Ryan Field (Northwestern - 50,000), Toyota Park (20,000), Allstate Arena (20,000), Sears Center (11,000 +), Chicago State's new basketball arena (7,000 +), Loyola's Gentile Center (5,000 +, with plans to expand soon). And that's only a partial list, not including the entire lakefront of lake michigan, the planned new Olympic Stadium, one of the biggest convention centers in the world, and the fact that Chicago annually hosts one of the largest marathons in the world.


If you are going to include facilities in the exurbs of Chicago, then Indy should include some of the very good athletic facilities on the campuses of Indiana and Purdue Universities.


----------



## MRichR

hoosier said:


> If you are going to include facilities in the exurbs of Chicago, then Indy should include some of the very good athletic facilities on the campuses of Indiana and Purdue Universities.


All of those facilities are in the immediate Chicago metro area. IU (Bloomington) and PU (West Lafayette) are not in the Indianapolis metro area. If you wan to go that route, then I'll throw in the facilities in Rockford, Milwaukee, South Bend, Bloomington-Normal, Peoria, and the University of Illinois down in Champaign. Indianapolis has some great athletic facilities...but lets be real here, they don't have near the amount as Chicago does.


----------



## Indiana Jones

I wouldn't count Wrigley or US Cellular, I don't know what events they would put in those venues. I just see no equal tennis, velodrome, natatorium or rowing centers in Chicago. Arenas are nice, but I'm considering variety. 

Chicago can build new places and host a brilliant games, they just don't have them yet. 

So Indy facilities vs. Chicago facilities, serious. And the Chicago's marathon is only 10,000 more than Indy's. And we host two 300,000 spectator single day sporting events.

Our new airport is opening too.










I know Indy will never host the Olympics. But it's fun to be biased and argue. :cheers:


----------



## nomarandlee

rover3 said:


> Which in some perverse way is what the IOC likes to see. The IOC likes to mouth '...no white elephants...' but actually salivates at the prospect of seeing a lot of grandiose construction.


So true, they are totally infatuiated with their own "legacy". 

........Such a lame thread, as much as I respect and like my neighbor city to the souteast Inday doesn't have the infrastructure that REALLY cost a lot and you can't buy with bonds like international airline routes and plethora of downtown and area hotel rooms.

Not to mention the two biggest venues (the track and swimming facility) are inadquate in Inday and would have to basically be redone to such a level that starting from the ground up like Chicago plans would only be minimal more work.



> I wouldn't count Wrigley or US Cellular


Yet you are going to include your 16k minor league baseball stadium.:nuts:


----------



## hoosier

MRichR said:


> All of those facilities are in the immediate Chicago metro area. IU (Bloomington) and PU (West Lafayette) are not in the Indianapolis metro area. If you wan to go that route, then I'll throw in the facilities in Rockford, Milwaukee, South Bend, Bloomington-Normal, Peoria, and the University of Illinois down in Champaign. Indianapolis has some great athletic facilities...but lets be real here, they don't have near the amount as Chicago does.


Indiana and Purdue Universities are one hour from DT Indianapolis. Peoria, Champaign, etc. are all 3+ hours from Chicago. Don't go there.

Hoffman Estates and Aurora are longer than one hour by car from Chicago.


----------



## Indiana Jones

Such a lame reply. Clearly I'm not very serious. But our Natatorium wouldn't need much work to be Olympic ready, it's already the best in the US.

Yea, our baseball stadium shouldn't really be counted then.

I really do hope Chicago gets the 2016 bid btw.


----------



## nomarandlee

Indiana Jones said:


> Such a lame reply. Clearly I'm not very serious. But our Natatorium wouldn't need much work to be Olympic ready, it's already the best in the US.
> 
> Yea, our baseball stadium shouldn't really be counted then.


What do you mean? An appropiate olympic swimming facility holds 15-20k. You would have to take off the whole roof of the structure and retrofit it.


----------



## MRichR

hoosier said:


> Indiana and Purdue Universities are one hour from DT Indianapolis. Peoria, Champaign, etc. are all 3+ hours from Chicago. Don't go there.
> 
> Hoffman Estates and Aurora are longer than one hour by car from Chicago.


I've driven from DT Chicago to Champaign many times, and it takes nowhere near 3 hours. It takes about two, but sometimes less. And if it takes you more than an hour to get to Hoffmann Estates you're either in a pretty bad traffic jam or driving way too slow. I've driven that route many times as well. Purdue isn't much closer to Indy than Milwaukee is to Chicago. You can get to all the facilities I initially listed via public transportation.


----------



## Indiana Jones

Hmm yea they are twice as big. Retrofitting would be pricey.

Well screw it, I guess everything will need to be built from scratch anyway. That sort of kills the diverse venues that need some work argument.

With that in mind I guess Indy isn't more "ready." We're just more diverse, which is irrelevant to the Olympics.

Not the best argument on my part, but oh well, good luck in 2016.


----------



## crossbowman

Animo said:


> I think Chicago would be a best location. I don't think the IOC would want another "Athens" with Rio de Janeiro on problems such as security, delays, etc.


The IOC wouldn't want another "Atlanta"!
and who guarantees that there won't be any delays if the Olympic Games are awarded to Chicago?:dunno:
As for security, IMO there will be greater security issues if Chicago gets them rather than Rio!
and for the record, there were no security issues as far as Athens was concerned!


----------



## nomarandlee

The only really advantage I see that Indy has is the compatively small venues in the Indianapolis Tennis Center though tennis facility Chicago plans is an awesome scenic location right in the park along the lake (with many courts just no stands as of now).

The other is the velodrom though there is one in suburban Northbrook though they plan to build one also on Northerly Island along the lake for the games (hopefully they will make it permanent as it could get a long of use by bike enthusiast in that with the lakefront path jammed in summer with serious bike riders).


----------



## infernal

If Chicago gets it there will probably be terrorist attempts


----------



## shadyunltd

crossbowman said:


> The IOC wouldn't want another "Atlanta"!
> and who guarantees that there won't be any delays if the Olympic Games are awarded to Chicago?:dunno:
> As for security, IMO there will be greater security issues if Chicago gets them rather than Rio!
> and for the record, there were no security issues as far as Athens was concerned!


ROFL. Look at Rio's crime rate and poverty and Chicago's. Great disparity there.

IMHO, the terrorist menace is present everywhere, not just in the USA.

Didn't Madrid was victim of a terrorist attack a few years ago? What about Tokyo? The same.

Seriously, the real advantages Rio has is the fact that Brazil has never hosted the games and that they are hosting the World Cup (and that may go against them as well, as was previously discussed).


----------



## rover3

crossbowman said:


> The IOC wouldn't want another "Atlanta"!
> and who guarantees that there won't be any delays if the Olympic Games are awarded to Chicago?:dunno:
> As for security, IMO there will be greater security issues if Chicago gets them rather than Rio!
> and for the record, there were no security issues as far as Athens was concerned!


What a stupid uninformed post.
_
The IOC wouldn't want another "Atlanta"!_ - Of course not; they're getting the #2 (or #3) city in the US. And THEY picked Atlanta in 1996 because ATHENS wasn't ready. (Athens, GA, was ready to welcome the world. :lol: :lol: And 8 years later in 2004, your Athens again wasn't almost ready.) Are you aware of the palpitations Athens' non-preparations gave the IOC? They were 3 months short of pulling the plug on Athens and giving 2004 to Seoul or LA, who were the secret back-ups. Duh! How quickly we forget. 

_Greater security issues._ Exactly. Like Athens was so well-guarded the 1st week of the Games, it scared everybody off and NOBODY CAME!! :lol: :lol: Do you really think we have such short memories of forgetting how EMPTY THE stadia were in Athens and how unhappy and frustrated the IOC was? 

The bombing that happened in Atlanta was in a PUBLIC PARK -- *not in an official Olympic venue. * And talking about breaches of Olympic security, 

* what about the crazy fool who crashed the swimming venue in Athens? The pool was supposed to be a sanctioned, security zone. 

* Or the deranged, sexually repressed Irish priest who accosted the poor Brazilian runner in the marathon, huh? *Where was Athens' security then you might ask?*

Duh!! hno:


----------



## rover3

Indiana Jones said:


> But our Natatorium wouldn't need much work to be Olympic ready, it's already the best in the US.


Yes it would. Each of the sports federations UP their required seating capacities for their respective venues come Olympics time. FINA asks for 15,000 seats for their main Olympic venues.


----------



## bnk

RobH said:


> It's not just that, we know the IOC love a leader gracing their precence; Blair and Putin worked wonders for their countries in the days leading up to the elections in 2005 and 2007. With that history, *Chicago 2016 would be silly not to court Obama if he wins the Presidency*.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080606/ap_on_el_pr/political_play_of_the_day

*Play of the Day: Obama pitches Olympic bid*

By NEDRA PICKLER, Associated Press Writer
1 hour, 45 minutes ago



Barack Obama says if Chicago is chosen to host the 2016 Olympics, he's hoping there will be a hometown president to kick off the games.

*"In 2016, I'll be wrapping up my second term as president," Obama said. "So I can't think of a better way than to be marching into Washington Park ... as president of the United States and announcing to the world, 'Let the games begin!'"*

The Illinois senator, spending a weekend at home after clinching the Democratic presidential nomination, made a surprise appearance at a downtown rally Friday to promote the city's bid. He drew loud cheers from the crowd and gawkers pressed up to windows from the high rise office buildings surrounding the rally.

Obama joked that his home is only a couple blocks from Washington Park, the proposed site of the games, so he's thinking about how much he could get for renting it out. He's hoping to be living in the White House any way.

Chicago is competing to host the games along with Tokyo; Madrid, Spain; and Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Obama was joined at the rally by other elected officials and dignitaries from the city and athletes including track and field gold medalist Jackie Joyner-Kersee.

*"It is a great time to be in Chicago," Obama said. "White Sox are winning. Cubs are winning. And Chicago's going to win the 2016 Olympics and Paralympics. And your senator, he's winning, too."*











_Democratic presidential candidate Sen. Barack Obama D-Ill., second from right, Olympic athlete Jackie Joyner-Kersee, and others, applaud at a Chicago 2016 Olympic rally, June 6, 2008, at the Daley Center Plaza in Chicago. (Associated Press)_


----------



## rover3

Indiana Jones said:


> I wouldn't count Wrigley or US Cellular, I don't know what events they would put in those venues. I just see no equal tennis, velodrome, natatorium or rowing centers in Chicago. Arenas are nice, but I'm considering variety.
> 
> Chicago can build new places and host a brilliant games, they just don't have them yet.
> 
> So Indy facilities vs. Chicago facilities, serious. And the Chicago's marathon is only 10,000 more than Indy's. And we host two 300,000 spectator single day sporting events.
> 
> Our new airport is opening too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Indy will never host the Olympics. But it's fun to be biased and argue. :cheers:


Why doesn't Indy again go for another PanAms? That's the 2nd largest int'l, mutli-sport event that the US can hope to host. I mean San Antonio's interest in the PanAms seems to have fizzled and certainly Indy's not going to go for a Gay Games (while Chicago has already hosted both the PanAms and the Gay Games).


----------



## tin_larriera

infernal said:


> Why are you so against Rio? Did you have a bad experience there? :tongue2:



I just think its too much money to spend and the feedback its not enough.
Remember that Brazil will host the 2014 WC.


----------



## JoseRP

1896 Atenas
1900 París
1904 San Luis
1908 Londres
1912 Estocolmo
1916 Berlín (suspendidos I GM)
1920 Amberes
1924 París
1928 Ámsterdam
1932 Los Ángeles
1936 Berlín
1940 Helsinki (suspendidos II GM)
1944 Londres (suspendidos II GM)
1948 Londres
1952 Helsinki
1956 Melbourne
1960 Roma
1964 Tokio
1968 Ciudad de México
1972 Múnich
1976 Montreal
1980 Moscú
1984 Los Ángeles
1988 Seúl
1992 Barcelona
1996 Atlanta
2000 Sydney
2004 Atenas
2008 Pekín
2012 Londres 



Lo de la rotacion de continentes no ha sido siempre..


----------



## infernal

To tin_larriera: The real Olympics always has great feedback, I bet it will for Rio. Olympics in Rio might urbanize the slums, increase the size of the subway, construct better roads, increase jobs, and ect. 

The 2014 WC may or may not help the bid.
Might help by getting infrastructure for 2016 better.
Might ruin because as the IOC said, "we don't want to feel like we are pudding."

I think the Olympics in Rio will help a lot in its negatives


----------



## rover3

JoseR RovPin said:


> 1896 Atenas
> 1900 París
> 1904 San Luis
> 1908 Londres
> 1912 Estocolmo
> 1916 Berlín (suspendidos I GM)
> 1920 Amberes
> 1924 París
> 1928 Ámsterdam
> 1932 Los Ángeles
> 1936 Berlín
> 1940 Helsinki (suspendidos II GM)
> 1944 Londres (suspendidos II GM)
> 1948 Londres
> 1952 Helsinki
> 1956 Melbourne
> 1960 Roma
> 1964 Tokio
> 1968 Ciudad de México
> 1972 Múnich
> 1976 Montreal
> 1980 Moscú
> 1984 Los Ángeles
> 1988 Seúl
> 1992 Barcelona
> 1996 Atlanta
> 2000 Sydney
> 2004 Atenas
> 2008 Pekín
> 2012 Londres
> 
> 
> 
> Lo de la rotacion de continentes no ha sido siempre..


Si, antes de la guerra segunda mundial. Estas viendo el mundo antes la entrada del viajando por jet, y el mundo olimpiado era mas or menos limitado por europa, los americas y partes de asia y australia. El mundo is muy diferente ahora. Con los miembros del IOC veniendo de toas partes del mundo, es mas internacional ahora entonces tiene la rotacion de los continentes mas or menos.

[Yes before the 2nd World War, there was a time when the Olympic world was largely confined to Western Europe, the Americas and parts of Asia. With the advent of jet travel and a global village, it is a lot more international now (as is the membership of the IOC), so the Summer Olympics takes on a much more international character to it. Thus, there is the informal rotation taking place.


----------



## infernal

JoseR RovPin said:


> 1896 Atenas
> 1900 París
> 1904 San Luis
> 1908 Londres
> 1912 Estocolmo
> 1916 Berlín (suspendidos I GM)
> 1920 Amberes
> 1924 París
> 1928 Ámsterdam
> 1932 Los Ángeles
> 1936 Berlín
> 1940 Helsinki (suspendidos II GM)
> 1944 Londres (suspendidos II GM)
> 1948 Londres
> 1952 Helsinki
> 1956 Melbourne
> 1960 Roma
> 1964 Tokio
> 1968 Ciudad de México
> 1972 Múnich
> 1976 Montreal
> 1980 Moscú
> 1984 Los Ángeles
> 1988 Seúl
> 1992 Barcelona
> 1996 Atlanta
> 2000 Sydney
> 2004 Atenas
> 2008 Pekín
> 2012 Londres
> 
> 
> 
> Lo de la rotacion de continentes no ha sido siempre..




If Tokyo gets it it:
2004:Europe
2008:Asia
2012:Europe
2016:Asia

^^Kind of a pattern

If Madrid gets it:
2004:Europe
2008:Asia
2012:Europe
2016:Europe

Europe 2x?


----------



## rover3

infernal said:


> If Tokyo gets it it:
> 2004:Europe
> 2008:Asia
> 2012:Europe
> 2016:Asia
> 
> ^^Kind of a pattern
> 
> If Madrid gets it:
> 2004:Europe
> 2008:Asia
> 2012:Europe
> 2016:Europe
> 
> Europe 2x?


That's why 2016 will either be Chicago or Rio. But Rio/Brazil will be too burdened with 2014. All the major sponsors and a lot of gov't funds will first go to 2014; thereby leaving very little for 2016. So Chicago may edge out Rio for that reason. There is NO COMPETING global event in Chicago within 6 years leading up to 2016.


----------



## danVan

all i know is that it won't be madrid, not with the previous olympics being hosted in the same continent


----------



## rover3

danVan said:


> all i know is that it won't be madrid, not with the previous olympics being hosted in the same continent


Absolutely. There would be a rebellion within the IOC ranks if that were to happen. It would not be pretty.


----------



## infernal

rover3 said:


> That's why 2016 will either be Chicago or Rio. But Rio/Brazil will be too burdened with 2014. All the major sponsors and a lot of gov't funds will first go to 2014; thereby leaving very little for 2016. So Chicago may edge out Rio for that reason. There is NO COMPETING global event in Chicago within 6 years leading up to 2016.


That's what I tought before I heard what the president of IOC said.
He said that WC 2014 could help Rio getting 2016 since money will be spent in infrastructure in Rio in 2014 like in stadiums.

So now I don't know if it will help or ruin it


----------



## rover3

infernal said:


> That's what I tought before I heard what the president of IOC said.
> He said that WC 2014 could help Rio getting 2016 since money will be spent in infrastructure in Rio in 2014 like in stadiums.
> 
> So now I don't know if it will help or ruin it


Well, Rio would have 2 good football stadia from 2014, I guess still a lot of good installations from PanAm 2007 -- but you'd still need a brand-new Village and at least half-a-dozen other halls/stadia for the full complement of the SOG sports.


----------



## infernal

^^ That's not much, we can do it!


----------



## Galandar

It was a good bid for the first time ever. I am looking forward to see the bid of Baku for 2020 Olympics  I am sure this time Baku will be more prepared


----------



## ElMarto

RIO!!!!!!!


----------



## -Corey-

Chicago should get it.


----------



## -Corey-

Bye Baku :hahaha:


----------



## Unravel

The short list report.

http://multimedia.olympic.org/pdf/en_report_1317.pdf

Tokyo 8.6, Madrid 8.4, Chicago 7.4, Rio 6.8

Like in 2012 Madrid gets the highest qualification in 7 out of 11 issues involved in the procedure. At least its bid is always a very good one.

By the way, I think Chicago or Rio will get them.


----------



## infernal

A new video I found on youtube showing Rio's beauty


----------



## en1044

infernal said:


> A new video I found on youtube showing Rio's beauty



then check this out


----------



## infernal

^^Lovin the skyscrapers, but Madrid, Tokyo or Chicago can't beat the scenery Rio has


----------



## Iain1974

I'd prefer it to go to Rio because the Olympics have never been to South America. Chicago would be a very able host city as well. As would Tokyo but I'm afraid Madrid is too soon after London to expect 2 European Olympics in a row. Europe need not be greedy here, there have been more than enough Olympics in Europe over the years.

1896 Europe
1900 Europe
1904 North America
1908 Europe
1912 Europe
1916 World War I
1920 Europe
1924 Europe
1928 Europe
1932 North America
1936 Europe
1940 World War II
1944 World War II
1948 Europe
1952 Europe
1956 Oceania
1960 Europe
1964 Asia
1968 North America
1972 Europe
1976 North America
1980 Europe
1984 North America
1988 Asia
1992 Europe
1996 North America
2000 Oceania
2004 Europe
2008 Asia
2012 Europe

Europe - 16
North America - 6
Asia - 3
Oceania - 2


----------



## Ace!

1- Rio
2- Tokyo
3- Madrid
4- Chicago

I really wanted to see these games in Doha. It's a pain it's not gonna happen...

And Rio, of course, is a great candidate, the only 'problem' is the WC. I guess it'd be better to host the 2020 olympics.


----------



## AdamChobits

infernal said:


> ^^Lovin the skyscrapers, but Madrid, Tokyo or Chicago can't beat the scenery Rio has


Tokyo beats the scenery of Madrid, Chicago and Rio, even if half of the city got destroyed by Godzilla.

Heart:

-Tokyo
-Madrid
-Chicago
-Rio

Sense:

-Tokyo
-Chicago
-Madrid
-Rio


----------



## infernal

^^ well that's your opinion, so I'm not going to argue :tongue2:


----------



## tin_larriera

Adam_Woowei said:


> Tokyo beats the scenery of Madrid, Chicago and Rio, even if half of the city got destroyed by Godzilla.


You must be joking
HAUHAUHAUAHUAHAUHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUAHUAHAU


NEVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hngcm

Adam_Woowei said:


> Tokyo beats the scenery of Madrid, Chicago and Rio, even if half of the city got destroyed by Godzilla.


....


----------



## infernal

Adam_Woowei said:


> even if half of the city got destroyed by Godzilla.



now to think of it...
A flat piece with some destroyed skyscrapers looks better Rio, Chicago or Madrid???


----------



## shadyunltd

Ace! said:


> 1- Rio
> 2- Tokyo
> 3- Madrid
> 4- Chicago
> 
> I really wanted to see these games in Doha. It's a pain it's not gonna happen...
> 
> And Rio, of course, is a great candidate, the only 'problem' is the WC. I guess it'd be better to host the 2020 olympics.


Why Chicago last?

I smell Anti-Americanism...


----------



## en1044

shadyunltd said:


> Why Chicago last?
> 
> I smell Anti-Americanism...


any one who puts Madrid over Chicago is nuts. Even if Madrid had the best bid ever it just wont be far enough from London 2012


----------



## infernal

Why is Madrid serious with this bid?
If they get it we should make another IOC ourselves IOC=International Olimpiad community :devil:

which will soon be better then the original IOC making them close their doors:happy:


----------



## en1044

infernal said:


> Why is Madrid serious with this bid?
> If they get it we should make another IOC ourselves IOC=International Olimpiad community :devil:
> 
> which will soon be better then the original IOC making them close their doors:happy:


the list should be:

1.Everyone else
4.Madrid


----------



## rover3

sergioib said:


> And stated by the BBC, "The 1992 Games went down as one of the best Olympiads ever, and for once not one single nation boycotted the Olympics"
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/olympics2000/fans_guide/features/history/872948.stm


Doesn't mean anything. hno: *None of the Winter Games have been boycotted. * All the Summer Games since 1992 -- so Atlanta, Sydney, Athens have been boycott-free. So that's not such a _unique record _anymore.


----------



## theespecialone

rio or tokyo should get it

but rio is too soon after the world cup

so tokyo should get it


----------



## -Corey-

Chicago 2016


----------



## Big Texan

Chicago wins no matter what. The cool thing about Olympics is that you get to build some no arenas, stadiums and velodromes (did i spell that right?) and you bring in world class architects to do it....unless your Atlanta.


----------



## Big Texan

rover3 said:


> Gay Games


WTF!?


----------



## en1044

Big Texan said:


> WTF!?


whats wrong with gay games?


----------



## Anberlin

^ That's was spectacular


----------



## Demetrius

Economy & politics are key elements in IOC's deciding about the actual host city , at least the last couple of decades. Politics is always the no1 element, whereas economy can sometimes be way lower in ranking. 
Therefore, although some people from the US may not like it, those two factors rigth now are not on Chicagos side. I mean the US economy has definately seen better days than the present, although on a local level, some may argue that a city like Chicago can put together all necessary budgeting even without any federal aid. I'm not a specialist in Illinois economy, but a solid and persuasive business plan must be included in Chicago's bid folder. The perception the world has about US economy is that it is facing serious trouble. But economy is primary an affair of sentiment & expectations. And a new, fresh US administration (go Obama!  ) can invert the negative climate. 

Still, the no1 crucial factor is politics. And the terms "politics" & "IOC" when put together, have proven to be historically something very complicated of a liaison. I mean, continents' allocation & rotation (Europe vs Asia vs N./S. America vs.....) IS a matter of politics. The association of the olympics' host with other major events' hosting (i.e. World Cup) IS a political affair (remember S.Africa?) that needs to be calculated in the equation. Also, blocks of voting within the IOC, have been historically THE driving force of chossing city "A" over city "B". That means building alliances, based on different grounds each time: Geography, politics, e.t.c. I do believe that for the moment, Chicago will have a tough time in building a solid block within the IOC, because politically it will not be easy for a significant part of the delegates to favor a US candidacy, once their no1 choice will be dropped and the shortlist will end up to something like Chicago vs Tokyo (remeber the "rounds" system of voting?). Why? Because of the foreign policy of the current US administration.Tokyo will appear as a more "neutral" & "politically correct" choice for many. IOC will not want to have issues with Cuban, N. Korean, Serbian, Syrian, Palestinian or Iranian teams, having to compete on US soil ( "war on terror" ring a bell?).

But all the above are mere assumptions......


----------



## rover3

Demetrius said:


> Economy & politics are key elements in IOC's deciding about the actual host city , at least the last couple of decades. Politics is always the no1 element, whereas economy can sometimes be way lower in ranking.
> Therefore, although some people from the US may not like it, those two factors rigth now are not on Chicagos side. I mean the US economy has definately seen better days than the present, although on a local level, some may argue that a city like Chicago can put together all necessary budgeting even without any federal aid. I'm not a specialist in Illinois economy, but a solid and persuasive business plan must be included in Chicago's bid folder. The perception the world has about US economy is that it is facing serious trouble. But economy is primary an affair of sentiment & expectations. And a new, fresh US administration (go Obama!  ) can invert the negative climate.
> 
> Still, the no1 crucial factor is politics. And the terms "politics" & "IOC" when put together, have proven to be historically something very complicated of a liaison. I mean, continents' allocation & rotation (Europe vs Asia vs N./S. America vs.....) IS a matter of politics. The association of the olympics' host with other major events' hosting (i.e. World Cup) IS a political affair (remember S.Africa?) that needs to be calculated in the equation. Also, blocks of voting within the IOC, have been historically THE driving force of chossing city "A" over city "B". That means building alliances, based on different grounds each time: Geography, politics, e.t.c. I do believe that for the moment, Chicago will have a tough time in building a solid block within the IOC, because politically it will not be easy for a significant part of the delegates to favor a US candidacy, once their no1 choice will be dropped and the shortlist will end up to something like Chicago vs Tokyo (remeber the "rounds" system of voting?). Why? Because of the foreign policy of the current US administration.Tokyo will appear as a more "neutral" & "politically correct" choice for many. IOC will not want to have issues with Cuban, N. Korean, Serbian, Syrian, Palestinian or Iranian teams, having to compete on US soil ( "war on terror" ring a bell?).
> 
> But all the above are mere assumptions......


Uhmmm...kinda old thinking. The current US administration will be out of the White House come next January. The conflict in Iraq will be scaling down next year. 

Don't you think the Chicago 2016 folks know what the issues are and would be taking corrective measures to address them? Of the 4 shortlisted cities, Tokyo is already a past host; the other 3 are Olympic virgins. That favors the non-past-host cities. (The 2012 race was different because the 2 favorites were tied with 2 past hosting duties. So they were even in that respect.) 

I would be happy with either a Chicago or a Rio 2016. Rio's ball-and-chain is having 2014 so close to it.


----------



## aaronaugi1

rover3 said:


> Uhmmm...kinda old thinking. The current US administration will be out of the White House come next January. The conflict in Iraq will be scaling down next year.
> 
> Don't you think the Chicago 2016 folks know what the issues are and would be taking corrective measures to address them? Of the 4 shortlisted cities, Tokyo is already a past host; the other 3 are Olympic virgins. That favors the non-past-host cities. (The 2012 race was different because the 2 favorites were tied with 2 past hosting duties. So they were even in that respect.)
> 
> I would be happy with either a Chicago or a Rio 2016. Rio's ball-and-chain is having 2014 so close to it.


Some double standards there. I dont think Tokyo should be excluded just because it has seen the Games already. The bidding cities, less Rio are all subject to this, making Rio the only "virgin" bid. 

Chicago has the influence of Atlanta, SLC and Vancouver to a degree. Likewise Nagano and Beijing on Tokyo and Barcelona, London and Sochi on Madrid.

Eitherway, i don't see any "past hostings" influencing the IOC's decision. Not even in the case of Tokyo. There are just too many other factors that determine the decision for this to play any major part.

Although i support Tokyo's bid i think there is a strong sense within the informed Olympic world 2016 is Rio's for the taking.


----------



## rover3

aaronaugi1 said:


> Although i support Tokyo's bid i think there is a strong sense within the informed Olympic world 2016 is Rio's for the taking.


Well, I hear their PanAms weren't exactly flawless, especially in terms of getting crowds in on time and traffic jams leading up to such snafus. Plus, the Brazilian fans were rude to some of the visiting teams. 

But hey, if Rio is going in as the favorite -- then great!! Ya know what happens with the 'faves.' :cheers:


----------



## aaronaugi1

rover3 said:


> Well, I hear their PanAms weren't exactly flawless, especially in terms of getting crowds in on time and traffic jams leading up to such snafus. Plus, the Brazilian fans were rude to some of the visiting teams.
> 
> But hey, if Rio is going in as the favorite -- then great!! Ya know what happens with the 'faves.' :cheers:


I wouldn't say Rio's PANAM's had any more significant problems than other world events; certainly not any that justify not giving them the Games (it will be the quality of the rivals, rather than the incapabilities of Rio).

Atlanta had traffic and security issues. Sydney had transport issues in the end. Athens had construction problems. Beijing has an endless list of little tweaks. 

From what i've heard, Rio's PANAM's were successful following a few introductory bumps and certainly lived up to what was expected. I also get the feeling that any problems Rio had were blown up a bit because the city isn't exactly "A-class". 

I have my doubts about Rio's capabilities, as i am sure a lot of people do, however geopolitics and to a degree "sympathy" may just be too strong.

TOKYO 2016!!


----------



## Unravel

websites

*Tokyo2016*
*Madrid2016*
*Chicago2016*
*Rio2016*


----------



## www.sercan.de

Any pic of the proposed "first" stadiums designs?


----------



## en1044

www.sercan.de said:


> Any pic of the proposed "first" stadiums designs?


is this what you mean?


----------



## Big Texan

I hope Chicago gets the bid, I like the stadium Design, its very European in feel but very simple.

Where are the other stadium designs?


----------



## somataki

Madrid:
+ great city, culture, architecture
+ Barcelona did it extremelly well in 1992, so they have the "know how".
+ A perfect bid. 
- After Europe 2012 again Europe 2016??
- Barcelona was just 16 years ago while other countries are waiting to host the games

Tokyo:
+ Technically another perfect bid.
+ Great logo.
+ Great culture.
- seems that this is the city with the lowest support from the citizens among the 4 applicants

Rio:
+ Games in South America for teh first time
+ Incredible city
- Huge criminality 
- Poverty, social problems
- Awful and amateurish logo

Chicago:
+ Seems that is a very capable city to host it
+great logo
+ 20 years since the last summer Games in America.
- The 1996 Games in USA was a disaster (from the worst cauldron ever and the fact that the 1996 games didn't go to Greece to the terrror attacks, the deads etc. etc.)
-Ugly proposed olympic stadium
- Chicago seems as the most boring city of these 4.


----------



## fidalgo

somataki said:


> Madrid:
> - Barcelona was just 16 years ago while other countries are waiting to host the games
> 
> Chicago:
> + 20 years since the last summer Games in America.


Barcelona 1992 - Madrid 2016 = 24years
Atlanta 1996 - Chicago 2016 = 20years

why is that a (-) on madrid bid and a (+) on the Chicago bid?


----------



## somataki

fidalgo said:


> Barcelona 1992 - Madrid 2016 = 24years
> Atlanta 1996 - Chicago 2016 = 20years
> 
> why is that a (-) on madrid bid and a (+) on the Chicago bid?


Yea, u r right. I calculated the Madrid case from 1992 till today. 
Well, because Spain is not a huge country I think that it is not very fair for a country of that size to host so soon the Games again. Europe hosted in 2004 the Games and will host them in 2012. So even if Games ll go again in Europe in 2016, i would rather prefer another european country to host (but it is not possible now) the games, preferably one that never hosted before.


----------



## infernal

somataki said:


> - Awful and amateurish logo


that's considered a -? 

unless this is ur opinion, how well the logo goes it doesn't count


----------



## TEBC

Rio's venues



















ARENAS OLÍMPICAS


























































































ESTÁDIO DE REMO




































ESGRIMA









FUTSAL Y HANDEBOL










OTRA ARENA









VELA










HIPISMO









TÊNIS









ESTÁDIO OLÍMPICO JOÃO HAVELANGE































































VÔLEI DE PRAIA



















ESTÁDIO DO MARACANÃ ( ABERTURA E ENCERRAMENTO DO PANAMERICANO)





































MARATOn


----------



## rover3

tadeu said:


> sorry but who doesnt know what is sugar loaf is at least stupid!!


No. You shouldn't assume that. Do you know the 7 hills of Rome? Or the major hill in San Francisco? In Paris? Just because someone is NOT familiar with a world-famous landmark shouldn't make him/her stupid. hno:

When did you hear of the Empire State Builidng? Or St. Basil's Church in Moscow? etc., etc. So before you learned of those things -- then you would've considered yourself "stupid, " tadeu. By your very own words.

BTW, nice photos of Rio. But now, I also finally understand why the IOC rated its 2016 Transport plan low. The crazy, jagged layout of the city will make easy travel to certain venues difficult. That's what's initially difficult to understand about Rio's layout.


----------



## TEBC

Rio's venues



















ARENAS OLÍMPICAS


























































































ESTÁDIO DE REMO




































ESGRIMA









FUTSAL Y HANDEBOL










OTRA ARENA









VELA










HIPISMO









TÊNIS









ESTÁDIO OLÍMPICO JOÃO HAVELANGE































































VÔLEI DE PRAIA



















ESTÁDIO DO MARACANÃ ( ABERTURA E ENCERRAMENTO DO PANAMERICANO)





































MARATOn


----------



## Chicagophotoshop

nomarandlee said:


> Many (though not all) of the venues or their proposed locations for the Chicago bid.....


excellent post. :applause:


----------



## rover3

Tadeu, why are u repeating the Rio photos? Don't u think they were seen the first time?


----------



## Big Texan

i was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Aquarius

and chicagophotoshop quote a lot of pics... :G


----------



## rover3

^^ I know. Both cities should now be dropped by the IOC. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chicagophotoshop

Aquarius said:


> and chicagophotoshop quote a lot of pics... :G


whoops. I edited it


----------



## Chicagophotoshop

rover3 said:


> ^^ I know. Both cities should now be dropped by the IOC. :lol: :lol:


:nono:


----------



## rsol2000

Go Rio !


----------



## rover3

Go rhymes better with Chica*go* than Rio. 

And did anybody notice that the 2014 Winter Games are in So*CHI*. So Sochi segues very nicely into *CHI*cago?


----------



## nomarandlee

eMKay said:


> Where will they stage sailing from? What I mean is, which marina will the teams assemble and the boats be launched? I plan to sail my boat there and stay on it during the Olympics provided that Chicago gets them (which right now looks likely). Of course if Chicago doesn't get them that opens up Toronto in 2020  It will take me a week to sail to Chicago and a week back unless I trailer my boat, and that's a possibility, 2016 is at least 2 boats away, so I have no idea what I will have then but it may be too large to tow. I could sail to Toronto in a day.


 http://www.nbc5.com/2016/13493597/detail.html

There are plans to be a new harbor at 31rst St. where the teams would sail from. It woud lay directly south of the Olympic village and the Olympic village beach. I would think that security would be heavy or that marina even closed during the games though but Chicago has so many nearby that I don't think it would be an issue.

I have a feeling that a lot of Great Lakes and maybe even some Eastern seaboard boaters would follow you and we would see a bit of an armada then we already have over the summer which would be a wonderful site I think. It would be an awesome site especially during opening and closing ceremonies.


----------



## willo

michał_;21641141 said:


> Madrid goes with la Peineta from what I've heard.


yeah, but with a new design not unveiled yet


----------



## Dreamlıneя

Rio :yes:

if not, Chicago


----------



## melbstud

all cities are boring


----------



## TEBC

rover3 said:


> No. You shouldn't assume that. Do you know the 7 hills of Rome? Or the major hill in San Francisco? In Paris? Just because someone is NOT familiar with a world-famous landmark shouldn't make him/her stupid. hno:
> 
> When did you hear of the Empire State Builidng? Or St. Basil's Church in Moscow? etc., etc. So before you learned of those things -- then you would've considered yourself "stupid, " tadeu. By your very own words.
> 
> BTW, nice photos of Rio. But now, I also finally understand why the IOC rated its 2016 Transport plan low. The crazy, jagged layout of the city will make easy travel to certain venues difficult. That's what's initially difficult to understand about Rio's layout.


Who said i dont know Empire State Building or St. Basil Church?? Everybody knows!! They are all world famous landmarks like Sugar Loaf. Sorry if u dont agree but who dont know then lives in other planet! And you cant compare Sugar Loaf with some hills from Rome or San Francisco.. Sugar Loaf is a symbol of Rio with The Christ.


----------



## somataki

tadeu said:


> Who said i dont know Empire State Building or St. Basil Church?? Everybody knows!! They are all world famous landmarks like Sugar Loaf. Sorry if u dont agree but who dont know then lives in other planet! And you cant compare Sugar Loaf with some hills from Rome or San Francisco.. Sugar Loaf is a symbol of Rio with The Christ.


And what is the connection of this logo with the Olympic games??


----------



## en1044

tadeu said:


> Who said i dont know Empire State Building or St. Basil Church?? Everybody knows!! They are all world famous landmarks like Sugar Loaf. Sorry if u dont agree but who dont know then lives in other planet! And you cant compare Sugar Loaf with some hills from Rome or San Francisco.. Sugar Loaf is a symbol of Rio with The Christ.


im sorry, but sugar loaf isnt a worldwide known landmark. The Christ is however


----------



## michał_

willo said:


> yeah, but with a new design not unveiled yet


What new design are you talking about? Isn't the stadium udner constuction already? That is what I heard at least (and seen in some photos)...


----------



## rover3

somataki said:


> Why this one was allowed??


No; I never heard that that one was _disallowed_. In 1995-97, when that logo was active, the IOC, in its infinite wisdom, I believe -- still *had not *appropriated a "torch" as their property. hno: _Like human beings before the IOC was born, didn't create AND use torches._ 

Besides, to me that Athens "A" is more of a flame on a lamp rather an 'elongated' form of the torch. 

That was just the 'bid' logo. And when Athens won the Games, it changed to the Official Chosen Host logo.


----------



## Big Texan

somataki said:


> Why this one was allowed??


Because it was Athens...home of the Olympics


----------



## MGM

*USA 2014 - RIO 2016*

I think Brazil and the US will soon come to an agreement about this too events. 

Brazil has no stadiums to run the world cup accordind to FIFA statements. To build the project stadiums will cost a lot of money to the brazilian people, considering the corruption here.

Althought this matter, Rio has conditions to run the olympic games. The structure is all done and, yes, Brazil can make it safely, like in any other international event here.

To loose the olympic games for Chicago will be pity . One more time the games will happen in the US, for the happiness of those who doesn't see the olympic games universal as it should be.


----------



## Big Texan

MGM said:


> I think Brazil and the US will soon come to an agreement about this too events.
> 
> Brazil has no stadiums to run the world cup accordind to FIFA statements. To build the project stadiums will cost a lot of money to the brazilian people, considering the corruption here.
> 
> Althought this matter, Rio has conditions to run the olympic games. The structure is all done and, yes, Brazil can make it safely, like in any other international event here.
> 
> To loose the olympic games for Chicago will be pity . One more time the games will happen in the US, for the happiness of those who doesn't see the olympic games universal as it should be.


what????


----------



## rover3

*???*



Big Texan said:


> what????


What MGM is saying -- if I understand him/her right - and it's a very bizarre scenario is the Brazil will cede its WC rights for 2014 to the US; that way, Brazil can concentrate its 'limited' financial resources for the smaller event for Rio and hope to win 2016. And since it ceded 2014 to the US, 'hopes the US will reciprocate and let Chicago also defer 2016 to Rio. 

Altogether a very 'radical' scenario. I like the first half.


----------



## en1044

Big Texan said:


> what????


i thought the exact same thing


----------



## Big Texan

Can one country give there World Cup event to another like that? Kinda defeats the purpose of the whole election and bid process all the other cities put in to get considered, and then the country who wins hands it over to a country that wasn't even in consideration. I would be pissed. 

But if Brazil want to be a world class country and host these events, they need to face the fact that they need to build these stadiums and centers needed to host them. In the end it pays off and boosts the economy.


----------



## -Corey-

If that was the case, i doubt it that Chicago will give the Games to Rio :hahaha:


----------



## en1044

Vrysxy said:


> If that was the case, i doubt it that Chicago will give the Games to Rio :hahaha:


true, Chicago will have its own interests ahead of the country's interest


----------



## -Corey-

Of course, that's why i said "Chicago".  Brazil is another story...


----------



## skobabe8

RobH said:


> The rules have only recently changed, presumably so that the upcoming host(s) has the sole rights to use Olympic symbols.



Thats why I am under the impression that _should_ Chicago win the bid, they will use their original torch logo, not the current star logo.


----------



## Yrmom247

Big Texan said:


> Because it was Athens...home of the Olympics


 Not home. Originator. And that doesn't matter what so ever. Remember Atlanta 1996?


----------



## somataki

Yrmom247 said:


> Not home. Originator. And that doesn't matter what so ever. Remember Atlanta 1996?












*Home* and *originator*. IOC allowed to Greece to officially adopt the "Olympic Games Welcome Home" slogan during the 2004 Games.


----------



## Big Texan

The most beautiful part of the Atlants Olympics is the Logo










But looking that up makes me realize why the Olympic council has asked Chicago to go with the star.  The 2 torches are too similar.


----------



## Yrmom247

somataki said:


> *Home* and *originator*. IOC allowed to Greece to officially adopt the "Olympic Games Welcome Home" slogan during the 2004 Games.


 Doesn't matter any city that host the Olympics becomes the home for that Olympics.


----------



## somataki

Yrmom247 said:


> Doesn't matter any city that host the Olympics becomes the home for that Olympics.


Yea, sure, but the birthplace is something more than simple home I think...and every greek trully believes that the games are the biggest offer of Greece to the rest of the world, no matter the city they are held.


----------



## theespecialone

atlanta held the shittest olympic games ever. almost destroyed the olympic movement.


----------



## Big Texan

theespecialone said:


> atlanta held the shittest olympic games ever. almost destroyed the olympic movement.


Olympic movement? what?


----------



## rover3

*Sour grapes!!*



theespecialone said:


> atlanta held the shittest olympic games ever. almost destroyed the olympic movement.


Another ignorant, 'sourgrapes' post from a real drip. Whadda you know? *You weren't even there!! * I worked those Games and they were fine! So, there were little glitches. What Games does not? 

And I'll challenge you to anything!!


----------



## rover3

Yrmom247 said:


> Doesn't matter any city that host the Olympics becomes the home for that Olympics.


You're splitting hairs and you know it. hno: Of course what they mean is 'birthplace.' Would 'hometown' be OK?


----------



## rover3

Big Texan said:


> The most beautiful part of the Atlants Olympics is the Logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But looking that up makes me realize why the Olympic council has asked Chicago to go with the star. The 2 torches are too similar.


Well, a torch is a 'torch' to some degree. I mean, the flame has no place to go but upwards. Certainly not downwards. hno: 

Also, the IOC did not "ask" CHicago to go with a star. They asked 'em to change it; and Chicago came up with the "star" for now -- which is a good sign since the last 2 SOGs on US soil -- LA84 and Atlanta 1996 had "stars" for their logos. So the new design is actually 'good luck.' As they say, 3rd time's a charm. 

The Atlanta logo, design by Landor Design of San Francisco, incorporates the aspirations of the athletes and the Centennial nature of those Games.


----------



## theespecialone

rover3 said:


> Another ignorant, 'sourgrapes' post from a real drip. Whadda you know? *You weren't even there!! * I worked those Games and they were fine! So, there were little glitches. What Games does not?
> 
> And I'll challenge you to anything!!


they were crap. deal with it.


----------



## Mo Rush

theespecialone said:


> atlanta held the shittest olympic games ever. almost destroyed the olympic movement.


shitty stadium but not shitty games.

the velodrome backdrop..PACKED venues....the whitewater and rowing setting!!
beach volleyball setting, sunsets at the aquatic centre etc etc etc

atlanta had its issues but 99% of its venues are being used and many of them had amazing locations.


----------



## RobH

As a 12 year old I thought Atlanta was great watching it on TV. The stadium wasn't an architectural masterpiece, but so what?


----------



## rover3

*xxx*



theespecialone said:


> they were crap. deal with it.


Awwwwwwwwwww. Too bad your crapper and living room were one and the same. Why didn't you even put a curtain? 

The Georgia Dome set-up could've taught you that. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Yrmom247

theespecialone said:


> atlanta held the shittest olympic games ever. almost destroyed the olympic movement.


 That is of course your opinion. I for one was eight living in metro Atlanta at the time and I was AMAZED. The legecy in Atlanta is outstanding as well. It's also the only city that only had to bid once to host.


----------



## Yrmom247

RobH said:


> As a 12 year old I thought Atlanta was great watching it on TV. The stadium wasn't an architectural masterpiece, but so what?


 Exactly and to celebrate the 100 year anniversary it resembled the first Olympic stadium


----------



## rover3

*zz*



Yrmom247 said:


> Exactly and to celebrate the 100 year anniversary it resembled the first Olympic stadium


well, I think that was entirely accidental. It wasn't SPECIFICALLY designed to mirror the Panathinakon (or whatever the spelling is) of 1896. (I mean, a stadium is a stadium is a stadium to a certain extent.) 

This was designed for its end use: a baseball stadium -- NOT a white marble elephant like the one in Athens is. And it did fine for the 2 weeks that it served as the Centennial Olympic Stadium.


----------



## Mo Rush

i bet those packed venues and massive ticket sales almost destroyed the olympic movement.

the aquatic centre today is a double volumen recreation centre and many othe venues are in good use except the tennis venue. But I could be wrong about that.

I'd also like to see the return of outdoor velodromes at dramatic locations and fewer "man-made" whitewater centres.


----------



## Yrmom247

Mo Rush said:


> i bet those packed venues and massive ticket sales almost destroyed the olympic movement.
> 
> the aquatic centre today is a double volumen recreation centre and many othe venues are in good use except the tennis venue. But I could be wrong about that.
> 
> I'd also like to see the return of outdoor velodromes at dramatic locations and fewer "man-made" whitewater centres.


Couldn't agree with you more. Especially when it comes to man made white water centers. Like the sarcasm By the way.


----------



## skobabe8

RobH said:


> As a 12 year old I thought Atlanta was great watching it on TV. The stadium wasn't an architectural masterpiece, but so what?


Ive never understood why the Atlanta stadium gets criticized the way it does. They built it with an intended use for long after the games were gone so it didnt go to waste. I remember watching (I was 16) and thinking those trucks lined up with their headlights on were tacky, but other than that it seemed like a good stadium and good ceremony. Anybody?


----------



## rover3

*xxx*



skobabe8 said:


> Ive never understood why the Atlanta stadium gets criticized the way it does. They built it with an intended use for long after the games were gone so it didnt go to waste. I remember watching (I was 16) and thinking those trucks lined up with their headlights on were tacky, but other than that it seemed like a good stadium and good ceremony. Anybody?


Because the IOC got spoiled by entire ass-licking gov'ts going broke just to build billion dollar gymnasia *just for their 2-week party*. And the old coots in the IOC couldn't think outside of the box the way some young farts here (shall I name names?) can't think their way out of a paper bag!!! :lol:


----------



## Colonel Light

Qatar Son 333 said:


> ^^ so your clearly saying the middle east and north africa will never host the olympics in history ?


There's no doubt in my mind by 2040-50 the Middle East will have held an Olympics. Maybe even a few....

Somehow they'll manage to bubble and climate control an entire city or something. If any region has the $$$ and the will to build something incredible they sure do.


----------



## nomarandlee

^^ I think we will see one in MENA in most of our lifetime's (especially if one includes Turkey) however I don't see Arabia hosting one.


----------



## rover3

*xx*



nomarandlee said:


> ^^ I think we will see one in MENA in most of our lifetime's (especially if one includes Turkey) however I don't see Arabia hosting one.


Not if they REFUSE to recognize Israel.


----------



## nomarandlee

^^ Don't know, hard to say. I don't know if recognition would be key as long as they allow for Israel and its athletes to participate (and make visa exceptions for athletes and family).


----------



## nomarandlee

some updated renders

*Aquatics facility*
Archietects - Garofalo and Studio Gang
renders via SSP forumer _Alliance_....


















via _garofaloarchitects.com_












*Tennis Facility*
Archietects - Garofalo and David Woodhouse
via _garofaloarchitects.com_


----------



## Kuvvaci

please no more Olympics in the US. There are many other countries in the world.


----------



## Cirax

GO RIO :applause::applause::applause::banana:


----------



## isaidso

Kuvvaci said:


> please no more Olympics in the US. There are many other countries in the world.


Nothing against the US, but Kuvvaci echoes the sentiments of many people around the world. This is a global event. There are only 25 Summer Olympics every century. No nation should get them more than three times in that time span. 

1904, 1932, 1984, 1996. 2016 would make it *3 of the last 9* Summer Olympics in the same country.

As much as I was appalled at the behaviour of Brazilian fans, a south American nation should land this. Rio. If not Rio, then Tokyo. It would be 52 years since Japan last had it.


----------



## Mo Rush

nomarandlee said:


> some updated renders
> 
> *Aquatics facility*
> A


thats my aquatic centre design proposal !! RAFA Design Inc.


----------



## Kuvvaci

isaidso said:


> Nothing against the US, but Kuvvaci echoes the sentiments of many people around the world. This is a global event. There are only 25 Summer Olympics every century. No nation should get them more than three times in that time span.
> 
> 1904, 1932, 1984, 1996. 2016 would make it *3 of the last 9* Summer Olympics in the same country.
> 
> As much as I was appalled at the behaviour of Brazilian fans, a south American nation should land this. Rio. If not Rio, then Tokyo. It would be 52 years since Japan last had it.


completely agree...

I don't think any European country has a chance for 2016. Will Rio be candidate for sure?


----------



## Big Texan

Allow me to apologize for American Cities being ambitious in wanting to host the Olympics. But what the World fails to understand is that it is not the USAs decision to host the Olympics, it is the individual cities that decide and pay for it all. While all of Brazil is is helping Rio and all of Japan is supporting Tokyo, Only Chicago is backing up Chicago. 

Basically, one of our cities does what your entire country tries to do, and we have hosted the most...right?

Go Chicago


----------



## RobH

That's the point for me. Olympics are hosted by a _city_, not by a nation. It is perfectly reasonable to expect the USA to host more than other countries because they have many more cities capable of hosting than most countries. Chicago 2016 will feel different from Atlanta 1996 or LA 1984.

Conversely, I'm not sure a world cup in the USA would feel different from WC 1994 because the World Cup is a _national_ event.

That is why I don't want to see another USA world cup any time soon, but wholeheartedly support Chicago 2016.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kuvvaci said:


> completely agree...
> 
> I don't think any European country has a chance for 2016. Will Rio be candidate for sure?


The 4 cities in the poll are off. canditates for 2016


----------



## Big Texan

Chicago is a completely different American city then all the others, it just has a different but better feel about it. Its the most international feeling city in America.


----------



## ElVoltageDR

Well I think Chicago would be nice. Or Rio.


----------



## isaidso

Big Texan said:


> Allow me to analogize for American Cities being ambitious in wanting to host the Olympics. But what the World fails to understand is that it is not the USAs decision to host the Olympics, it is the individual cities that decide and pay for it all. While all of Brazil is is helping Rio and all of Japan is supporting Tokyo, Only Chicago is backing up Chicago.
> 
> Basically, one of our cities does what your entire country tries to do, and we have hosted the most...right?
> 
> Go Chicago


I don't think people are oblivious to this, but it's a little naive to think that US cities are winning these bids due to having so many superior bids. It is being decided by money. US networks pay more than ones from Brazil or Spain, etc. US cities are deserving, but these cities wouldn't have half the chance they do if they were located in another country. 

You can bet your bottom dollar that NBC is putting immense pressure on the IOC to have a US city win the bid. To a US citizen, Chicago is diifferent than Atlanta or LA, but to the rest of us, it's still the same country. Perhaps, people in the US would see things in a new light if the Olympics kept going to China over and over and over and over and over again. 

If Chicago wins, they will do a great job, but there's going to be a huge global collective groan if they are chosen to host.

PS We're no less ambitious than US cities. We just don't have as much clout with the IOC as the US does. That is the truth.


----------



## theespecialone

Rio!


----------



## Big Texan

All i know is Rio or Chicago, both are in or around the same time zone so i can see everything live and not just when I stay up supper late!


----------



## kazetuner

i would like it to go to Madrid or Chicago, but i think Tokyo is gonna get it


----------



## MGM

*1996*

*Violence and commercialism wrack Atlanta Games*

_On day nine of the Games a bomb exploded at Centennial Olympic Park leaving two dead and more than 100 injured_

The 1996 Olympics were meant to celebrate the 100th anniversary of the modern Olympics. Instead, terrorism, logistical nightmares and over-the-top commercialism marred the event. What took place in the early morning hours of July 27 left a lasting memory on the Atlanta Games. For the first time in 24 years, terrorism reared its ugly head at the Olympics.

Not since the 1972 murders of 11 Israeli athletes had there been such violence at the event hailed as a symbol of world peace. On day nine of the Atlanta Olympics, a bomb exploded at Centennial Olympic Park, leaving two people dead and more than a hundred injured. Richard Jewell, a security officer at the Games, who had found the bomb, was wrongfully fingered as a suspect, and became the target of a media witch-hunt for the culprit.

*Flush with money and mistakes*

While lax security measures in Atlanta were not fully to blame for the bombing, the same cannot be said for the rest of the Olympic organization.

*The transportation system was overcrowded and chaotic.* Bus drivers — who were brought in from around the country — were not properly trained, resulting in many athletes being shuttled to the wrong venues and others showing up for their events with only minutes to spare. There were stories of buses breaking down and countless delays for athletes and media personnel.

*The computer system caused further glitches. The computerized scoring system was slow in releasing results and failed frequently. *In one instance, the $40-million system incorrectly awarded records to all the weightlifters in one event, including the two athletes who failed the lift.

The organizers' blunders couldn't be blamed on lack of money. Previous Olympics had enjoyed corporate funding, but Atlanta ushered in a new era. The world's largest sporting event was turned into the world's biggest marketing tool. Multinational corporations' products and logos where omnipresent throughout the Games, with Coca-Cola — whose head office is in Atlanta — leading the way.

http://www.cbc.ca/olympics/history/story/2008/05/11/f-olympics-history-1996.html


----------



## en1044

^ and this relates to the 2016 games how?


----------



## nomarandlee

_MGM_ stop trolling. I could understand a little bit in the other thread when _BNK _was posting lame stuff about Rio but bringing the garbage over here is not needed IMO.


----------



## potiz81

MGM said:


> *Violence and commercialism wrack Atlanta Games*
> 
> _On day nine of the Games a bomb exploded at Centennial Olympic Park leaving two dead and more than 100 injured_
> 
> The 1996 Olympics were meant to celebrate the 100th anniversary of the modern Olympics. Instead, terrorism, logistical nightmares and over-the-top commercialism marred the event. What took place in the early morning hours of July 27 left a lasting memory on the Atlanta Games. For the first time in 24 years, terrorism reared its ugly head at the Olympics.
> 
> Not since the 1972 murders of 11 Israeli athletes had there been such violence at the event hailed as a symbol of world peace. On day nine of the Atlanta Olympics, a bomb exploded at Centennial Olympic Park, leaving two people dead and more than a hundred injured. Richard Jewell, a security officer at the Games, who had found the bomb, was wrongfully fingered as a suspect, and became the target of a media witch-hunt for the culprit.
> 
> *Flush with money and mistakes*
> 
> While lax security measures in Atlanta were not fully to blame for the bombing, the same cannot be said for the rest of the Olympic organization.
> 
> *The transportation system was overcrowded and chaotic.* Bus drivers — who were brought in from around the country — were not properly trained, resulting in many athletes being shuttled to the wrong venues and others showing up for their events with only minutes to spare. There were stories of buses breaking down and countless delays for athletes and media personnel.
> 
> *The computer system caused further glitches. The computerized scoring system was slow in releasing results and failed frequently. *In one instance, the $40-million system incorrectly awarded records to all the weightlifters in one event, including the two athletes who failed the lift.
> 
> The organizers' blunders couldn't be blamed on lack of money. Previous Olympics had enjoyed corporate funding, but Atlanta ushered in a new era. The world's largest sporting event was turned into the world's biggest marketing tool. Multinational corporations' products and logos where omnipresent throughout the Games, with Coca-Cola — whose head office is in Atlanta — leading the way.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/olympics/history/story/2008/05/11/f-olympics-history-1996.html


Ι wouldn't like to see any olympics in USA again soon. There are many countries which are more capable and waiting to host the event. I believe the memories from Atlanta 1996 will be one of the reasons that the IOC members will vote for any other country.


----------



## MGM

Just bringing information for the discussion about Atlanta. No intention of trolling.


----------



## petersc75

To be fair terrorism can happen anywhere. One sad incident should not affect any bid by a US city and hopefully it will just be chosen or not on the merit of the bid.


----------



## philipman2000

Tokyo for the win


----------



## Kuvvaci

Big Texan said:


> Allow me to apologize for American Cities being ambitious in wanting to host the Olympics. But what the World fails to understand is that it is not the USAs decision to host the Olympics, it is the individual cities that decide and pay for it all. While all of Brazil is is helping Rio and all of Japan is supporting Tokyo, Only Chicago is backing up Chicago.
> 
> Basically, one of our cities does what your entire country tries to do, and we have hosted the most...right?
> 
> Go Chicago


Doesn't American Olympic Commitee decide?


----------



## nomarandlee

MGM said:


> Just bringing information for the discussion about Atlanta. No intention of trolling.



Atlanta has nothing to do with Chicago as Atlanta had little to do with Los Angeles. Likewise 2016 has little to do with 1996. 

I have been to both Atlanta's and Rio (loved Rio). If you want to make relevant the traffic infrastructure problems in Atlanta be brave enough to talk about the one's in Rio. The traffic in Rio is by far the most worse then traffic in Atlanta or dare say anywhere in the U.S. Also unfortunately for Rio due to its geography it isn't exactly easily to plop down transit lines throughout the city to alleviate the problem.

I remember me and my girlfriend ready to pull our hair out when it took over an hour to just get around the Rodrigo de Freitas Lagoon which couldn't have been more then a few Kilometers.


----------



## japanese001

*Tokyo Olympics plan place*

Image
http://meta.yahoo-streaming.jp/webevents/yahoo/event/tokyo2016/clip38_1m.asx


----------



## MGM

Knitemplar said:


> ^^ I totally ignored MGM's post. What does he know? He wasn't even there. That's like the Pope advising people on marriage on birth control when he has NO FIRST-HAND knowledge of exactly what it takes. ANd of course, only fools listen to him in that regard.
> 
> I can rebut his charges because I worked with ACOG but they are so blown outta proportion and ludicrous they aren't worth replying to.


You cannot ignore factual information. I posted a review by a canadian broadcasting corporation: www.cbc.ca

What about WIKIPEDIA?

Criticism
The Atlanta Olympics, following the model established by the 1984 Olympic Games in Los Angeles, used no public financing. The cost of the Games was US$1.8 billion to stage. Governmental funds were used for security, but not for the actual Games themselves.[3] To pay for the games, Atlanta relied on commercial sponsorship and ticket sales, resulting in a profit of $10 million.[4]

However, Atlanta's heavy reliance on corporate sponsorship caused many to consider the 1996 Games to be overly-commercialized. Coca-Cola, whose corporate headquarters is in Atlanta, received criticism for being the exclusive drink offered in Olympic venues. In addition, the city of Atlanta was found to have been competing with the IOC for advertising and sponsorship dollars. The city licensed street vendors who sold certain products over others, and therefore provided a presence for companies who were not official Olympic sponsors.[5]

A report prepared by European Olympic officials after the Games was critical of Atlanta's performance in several key issues, including the level of crowding in the Olympic Village, the quality of available food, the accessibility and convenience of transportation, and the Games' general atmosphere of commercialism.[6]

*Allegations were leveled that Atlanta organizers bribed members of the IOC to obtain the Games. Documents from the Atlanta Committee for the Olympic Games (ACOG) were destroyed before a formal inquiry could be conducted, and the allegations remain unproven.* ACOG Chairman Billy Payne said, "Atlanta's bidding effort included excessive actions, even thought processes, that today seem inappropriate but, at the time, reflected the prevailing practices in the selection process and an extremely competitive environment." Two years later, an IOC scandal broke involving the bidding for the 2002 Winter Olympics.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1996_Summer_Olympics


----------



## MGM

GEwinnen said:


> You're right, Chicago is able to host the games, but there are TONS of cities around the globe, which can do the same! Especially Tokyo, an other candidate city of the 2016 games. Japan hosted the games in 1964, so they derseved it 52 (!!) years later to host the games. The distance from Atlanta to Chicago would be just 20 (!!!) years!


Tokyo has no chance at all, also Madrid... they are playing supporting roles looking to the future. Tokyo is not a weak candidate just because of Beijing 2008, but Sydney 2000 also. We would have too much OG out of the time zone interest of USA. [2000-2008-2016].


----------



## Knitemplar

MGM said:


> You cannot ignore factual information. I posted a review by a canadian broadcasting corporation: www.cbc.ca
> 
> What about WIKIPEDIA?


Wikipedia is NOT a reliable source. ANybody, you and I, can go in there and edit the info.


----------



## MGM

Knitemplar said:


> Wikipedia is NOT a reliable source. ANybody, you and I, can go in there and edit the info.


*THE NEW YORK TIMES:*

ATLANTA: DAY 4 -- TRAFFIC;Athletes' Challenge: Getting There
_Across Atlanta, an overloaded transit system and neophyte bus drivers are making transportation the great unknown in the 1996 Olympics. Today, the first day that competition was combined with a workday rush hour, the system worked for the most part. But overloaded trains and mishaps that almost kept some athletes from getting to their events were a reminder of how close to the edge the transportation network is operating. _
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpa...&scp=11&sq=atlanta 1996 transportation&st=cse

ATLANTA DAY 7;To Foreign Press, Games Are an Olympian Blunder 
_From warm Cokes to overheated American chauvinism, from snarled traffic to computer mix-ups, the foreign press has jumped all over the Olympic Games in Atlanta this week, slamming the organizers for an event that headline writers around the world have already summed up as "chaotic." _
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpa...&scp=14&sq=atlanta 1996 transportation&st=cse

*LA TIMES:*

ATLANTA 1996 OLYMPICS; Chaos, Congestion Still the Focus of Attention; Organization: Atlanta officials are told to race to remedy what is fast becoming an embarrassing situation.

http://pqasb.pqarchiver.com/latimes...oming+an+embarrassing+situation.&pqatl=google

*AUSTRALIAN OLYMPIC COMMITTEE*

_The Atlanta Olympics was a Games of extremes: outstanding sporting action on the field, and a series of organisational problems and more serious disasters off it. _
http://corporate.olympics.com.au/games/1540/Atlanta+1996+

IF YOU WANT MORE:

http://news.google.com/archivesearc...1&ie=UTF-8&scoring=t&sa=X&oi=archive&ct=title


----------



## New York City 20??

Atlanta did fine. It made a profit. The stadiums and arenas were packed. And the Games left a positive legacy on the city. It just had a few more hick-ups than one would want - from ill-trained bus drivers to computers giving sprinting records to fencers. It just didn't have the extra magic and luster that one would expect from the "Centennial Games".


----------



## MGM

Knitemplar said:


> They had PanAms 2007 and will have Brazil 2014.
> 
> So, 2016 should be our turn again.


You will have PAM AMS 2015; WINTERS OG 2018 and WORLD CUP 2022

Every country which looses the SUMMER OG, get the WINTER OG next:

Rome 2004 ---> Torino 2006
Toronto 2008 ---> Vancouver 2010
Moscow 2012 ---> Sochi 2014
Chicago 2016 ---> Denver 2018


----------



## Knitemplar

MGM said:


> You will have PAM AMS 2015; WINTERS OG 2018 and WORLD CUP 2022
> 
> Every country which looses the SUMMER OG, get the WINTER OG next:
> 
> Rome 2004 ---> Torino 2006
> Toronto 2008 ---> Vancouver 2010
> Moscow 2012 ---> Sochi 2014
> Chicago 2016 ---> Denver 2018


Uh-huh, right. 

Except, the USOC isn't going to put forth Denver. So your little equation doesn't quite work. hno:


----------



## FerrariLover

I Think and I Hope ....

RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL will be the Next Venue of the 2016 Summer Olympics.

Japan cannot be, China being in Asia already hosted it...
Chicago cannot be, Atlanta a few years back already hosted it...
Madrid, cannot be, Barcelona they already hosted it....


----------



## theespecialone

Brazil World Cup 2014
Rio Olympic Games 2016


----------



## jean1991

I voted Rio, but it is gonna be Chicago since they are the only city on the list without any other major tournament.

Madrid has 2012 London and they are close so i don't think the IOC is gonna give the bid to Europe again for at least 8 more years.

Tokyo, maybe but i doubt it since China just had the Olympics in Asia.

I doubt its gonna be given to Rio since Brazil is gonna host the 2014 World Cup.


----------



## Kuvvaci

Today I heard some comments on 2016 Olympics. 

It is said that Madrid has minimum chance because 2012 will host in Europe. And actually Madrid knows it but apply for candicature to strength her chance for 2020. Madrid has a big chance for 2020.

Rio is weaker than Tokyo and Chicago. But nothing is clear yet.

Tokyo is the favourite, but if Chicago works hard, Chicago has a big chance too. But for now, it seems Tokyo.

It is also said that Tokyo and Chicago will be in a competition like London and Paris for 2012.


----------



## Kuvvaci

FerrariLover said:


> I Think and I Hope ....
> 
> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL will be the Next Venue of the 2016 Summer Olympics.
> 
> Japan cannot be, China being in Asia already hosted it...
> Chicago cannot be, Atlanta a few years back already hosted it...
> Madrid, cannot be, Barcelona they already hosted it....


wrong... being in Asia doesn't make them even same nation and country. Event may come to Asia 8 later again. Look at Europe, London could get 2012 although 2004 was in Athens, europe. So, it doesn't effect anything.

Except Mardid other 3 cities have chance. Atlanta 96 effects Chicago's chance in a negative way, but Chicago can overcome it with some other facts, if they work hard.

Rio seems weaker because of some urban problems and 2014 World Cup.


----------



## en1044

mods, ban MGM. Hes trying to hijack the thread


----------



## Knitemplar

Kuvvaci said:


> wrong... being in Asia doesn't make them even same nation and country. Event may come to Asia 8 later again. Look at Europe, London could get 2012 although 2004 was in Athens, europe. So, it doesn't effect anything.
> 
> Except Mardid other 3 cities have chance. Atlanta 96 effects Chicago's chance in a negative way, but Chicago can overcome it with some other facts, if they work hard.


The IOC thinks in terms of continents. 

1. Why else are there 5 rings?

2. It applies to the awarding of cities.

3. Thus, Tokyo, of the 3 remaining non-Euro candidate cities, is really the weaker one because:
(i) Tokyo has already hosted it; and
(ii) They have jsut concluded an Asian Summer Games in Beijing.

4. it is acknowledged that 2016 is the Americas' turn, thus it will be between Chicago and Rio. 

Atlanta will NOT affect Chicago's bid other than an Olympics in the US always means MUCHO buckaroos for the IOC. I do don't know where the nuts here prognosticate that the small glitches in Atlanta will reflect on Chicago. That's why you guys are here, and others are in the IOC. 

While Rio might have the allure of a new frontiers, it will be saddled by having a World Cup too close in 2014 PLUS, the Africans will make sure that Rio does not win because itwould jeopardize Cape Town's well-planned chances for 2020.


----------



## Iain1974

I don't see the Brazilian WC as hurting their Olympic chances, if anything it should help as the large scale renovations will have dramatically improved the sporting infrastructure by 2014.

Most, 90%, of Olympic revenues come from TV/partners that are independant of location. The argument that a US Olympics would be more beneficial is moot. Rio is in a similar time zone as Chicago anyway. 

Small glitches in Atlanta? Are you joking? There have been better organized chimps tea-parties.


----------



## eMKay

Iain1974 said:


> Small glitches in Atlanta? Are you joking? There have been better organized chimps tea-parties.


This is your ignorant opinion with no basis in fact.


----------



## Yrmom247

I'm so sad. 2008 has truly been the greatest games ever. I use to think Salt Lake 2002 was. I'm so sad that it's over and that my DVR has such a small capacity.


----------



## MGM

*Rio's 2016 Olympics bid counting on boost from 2014 World Cup soccer*

Published Thursday August 14th, 2008

Paul Logothetis, *THE ASSOCIATED PRESS*

BEIJING - Forget Brazil's beaches, tropical rain forests and Carnival atmosphere. Organizers of Rio de Janeiro's 2016 Olympics bid are counting on soccer to help land South America its first ever games. Rio is confident that by hosting the 2014 World Cup it can gain an extra edge and capture international sport's biggest - and most financially lucrative - event. 

"The 2014 soccer World Cup is very, very important. It's the basis for the success of our organization," Rio 2016 president Carlos Arthur Nuzman said Thursday. It wouldn't be the first time that a bidding city came from a country that had - or was about to - host the World Cup. Mexico City, Munich, Germany and Atlanta all held an Olympics within two years of a World Cup. 

"The driver of our bid is the Brazilian sport," Rio 2016 secretary general Carlos Roberto Osorio said. "Sport is a fundamental tool for boosting Brazil's growth." With players such as Pele and Ronaldo, Brazil has won a record five World Cup trophies. Bid organizers also see last year's Pan American Games as a key indicator in its battle with Chicago, Tokyo and Madrid, Spain. 

_"We organized the best Pan Am Games ever, at the Olympics level," Nuzman said. "This continent hasn't had the chance to organize the Olympics and Paralympic Games - now it's time, we're ready. Now, it's the moment." _

Brazil's economy will be another factor with GDP and foreign investment rising as bio-fuels, iron ore and agricultural products power South America's biggest economy. It is currently the world's seventh largest economy and expected to move up to fifth by 2016. 

Like Madrid, Rio's candidacy has gone to great lengths to highlight the sunny blue skies that have been lacking in Beijing. The green part of the campaign is backed up by renewable and sustainable energy. And the country's 8,000 kilometres of sandy white beaches will be utilized during the August Olympic period thanks to the balmy winter weather. 

But Rio scored the worst of the four bidders in a technical evaluation, with its high crime-rate possibly hurting its chances when the International Olympic Committee makes its decision in October 2009. "We are still a society with inequalities and the Olympic Games will help to reduce that," Osorio said. 



Source: http://www.canadaeast.com/sports/article/384454


----------



## hellrazor650

chicago and tokyo are the most developed, but it was in nagano not too long ago (the winter games) and also Chicago has never hosted the games and tokyo has (1940). rio has a good chance i just dont think they are developed enough to host and madrid is up against some good competition. also it will be in europe in 2012

so its chicago imo


----------



## Knitemplar

MGM said:


> + In 2016, Brazil will be the 5th economy in the world.


Well, you haven't taken into account that you/Brazil MAY go into a negative territory or deficit balance come 2015 due to the cost of staging the 2014 World Cup. The IOC, especially after the humungous costs of Beijing 2008, are mindful of the costs of these extravaganzas. 

Remember, *UNTIL pushed by others*, your President Lula initially did NOT want to take on the responsibility of the 2014 World Cup. Or have we forgotten already?


----------



## MGM

Knitemplar said:


> Well, you haven't taken into account that you/Brazil MAY go into a negative territory or deficit balance come 2015 due to the cost of staging the 2014 World Cup. The IOC, especially after the humungous costs of Beijing 2008, are mindful of the costs of these extravaganzas.
> 
> Remember, *UNTIL pushed by others*, your President Lula initially did NOT want to take on the responsibility of the 2014 World Cup. Or have we forgotten already?


Chinese stravaganza had a purpose: an autoritarian government wanted to show the world their power and nonsense... building dazzling venues which would never had been done anywhere in the world but China, because no other country has cheap workers avaliable to die [2500 losts every year].

Any other city from now would not go trough stravaganza, even London, neither Rio or Chicago. Plus Brazil have no intention to show to the world what the chinese wanted. 

MORE: http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/arts/la-et-ethics5-2008aug05,0,7583948.story

This information about president Lula's yesterday's preferences doesn't mean anything. The FACT is: Brazil will make the WC and is hardworking to get the OG. A lot of decisions aren't necessarily taken by the president's mind, in any country of the world. That's why they have ministers.

MORE: http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/chicago-brazil-olympic-bid-aug08,0,5270859.story


----------



## TexasBoi

MGM said:


> Mexico City 1968 Olympics
> Mexico 1970 World Cup
> 
> Munich 1972 Olympics
> West Germany 1974 World Cup
> 
> USA 1994 World Cup
> Atlanta 1996 Olympics


This is how you own and shut a thread down.:lol:


----------



## Gaeus

I would love to have it for Chicago but in terms of presentation, culture and the will, Rio de Janeiro definitely deserve it and I voted for the city. Just imagine of the term "CARNAVAL". That will be totally amazing! Plus, that will help the city definitely if its chosen. Imagine clering up all those criminals and gangs.


----------



## skobabe8

TexasBoi said:


> This is how you own and shut a thread down.:lol:



No one is saying it hasnt been done, I think jetfrog was talking about $afforability$.


----------



## maldini

What China showed the world is that it is an economic power, and that hundreds of millions of people have experienced substantial improvement in living standards. This is why all the china-bashers are so angry and are now dismissing all the achievements that the Chinese have made. They are jealous of China's success in economic growth, in the Olympics and in the continuous building of impressive infrastructures that are benefitting all the Chinese people. The bashers are only using the so-called democracy issue as an excuse to bash the Chinese people.:lol:


----------



## TexasBoi

skobabe8 said:


> No one is saying it hasnt been down, I think jetfrog was talking about $afforability$.


I see. But I look at that comment as going out to people in general who says that a nation cannot host the World Cup and the Olympics so very close to each other.


----------



## Yrmom247

maldini said:


> What China showed the world that it is an economic power, and that hundreds of millions of people have experienced substantial improvement in living standards. This is why all the china-bashers are so angry and are now dismissing all the achievements that the Chinese have made. They are jealous of China's success in economic growth, in the Olympics and in the continuous building of impressive infrastructures that are benefitting all the Chinese people. The bashers are only using the so-called democracy issue as an excuse to bash the Chinese people.:lol:


 AGREED!


----------



## rantanamo

maldini said:


> What China showed the world is that it is an economic power, and that hundreds of millions of people have experienced substantial improvement in living standards. This is why all the china-bashers are so angry and are now dismissing all the achievements that the Chinese have made. They are jealous of China's success in economic growth, in the Olympics and in the continuous building of impressive infrastructures that are benefitting all the Chinese people. The bashers are only using the so-called democracy issue as an excuse to bash the Chinese people.:lol:


No one is jealous of China's economic growth or its people. What people have issue with are the actions and policies of "The People's" government. The Olympics showed two things:

- The Chinese people are warm(we know this already, so get over it)
- The Chinese government can spend a lot of money no matter what the cost.


----------



## maldini

rantanamo said:


> No one is jealous of China's economic growth or its people. What people have issue with are the actions and policies of "The People's" government. The Olympics showed two things:
> 
> - The Chinese people are warm(we know this already, so get over it)
> - The Chinese government can spend a lot of money no matter what the cost.


You got it all wrong here. Foreign opinion is irrelevant with regard to China. According to the Pew Research Center, most Chinese people support the general direction of development of China. They are taking advantage of the stability of their country to develop their economy. That's why their living standards are improving rapidly.


----------



## nomarandlee

bump


----------



## Lostboy

After the disgraceful photos of the Spanish Team, they have showed that they are racists and hate mongerers in sport and have no chance at hosting an Olympics that involves people from all races and ethnicities across the world. It must not go to Madrid unless the foundry of hate is to once again manufacture injustice and terror.


----------



## krzysiu_

Tokyooooo ftw!


----------



## RON-E

chicago
tokyo
madrid
rio


----------



## SkyLerm

Dunno if this has already been posted here, sorry if so:


----------



## flierfy

rover3 said:


> Yes, but Atlanta had a metro area of over 1.5 mil in 1990; the capital of a state of 6,000,000; and the major city in a region of some 25 mil+ people -- all within its national borders.


Leipzig isn't far off this numbers but was considered too small. I rather suspect they didn't bribe enough.


----------



## Yrmom247

flierfy said:


> Leipzig isn't far off this numbers but was considered too small. I rather suspect they didn't bribe enough.


 atlanta's metro at the time of the 1996 olympics had about 4.5 mil. Now the metro is almost 5.5 mil.


----------



## Yrmom247

Right now with the world wide economy the way it is Tokyo has the best shot. The Yen is the highest currency at the moment. But mind you these are today's economic conditions. No telling what the future beholds.
It'll either go to Tokyo or Chicago. I really want it to go to Tokyo even though I voted for Chicago. I knew I had voted too early.


----------



## Arist

haha, i love the end of the video

"Hola Everyone" did mid 90's rap group put together that theme?


----------



## Mo Rush

Yrmom247 said:


> Right now with the world wide economy the way it is Tokyo has the best shot. The Yen is the highest currency at the moment. But mind you these are today's economic conditions. No telling what the future beholds.
> It'll either go to Tokyo or Chicago. I really want it to go to Tokyo even though I voted for Chicago. I knew I had voted too early.


I think Madrid presents the safest bid. High number of existing venues, world class transport system, and great revenue potential. The attention to detail and know how puts madrid ahead in my evaluation.


----------



## Basincreek

I think that any country that pumps as much money into the IOC as the USA does would have a reasonable expectation to host the Summer Games about every dozen years.


----------



## nomarandlee

> http://sports.yahoo.com/olympics/ne...vLYF?slug=ap-2016-newsports&prov=ap&type=lgns
> 
> *Baseball, softball make case for 2016 Olympics*
> 
> By GRAHAM DUNBAR, Associated Press Writer
> 
> LAUSANNE, Switzerland (AP)—Baseball made its pitch for reinstatement in the Olympics on Friday, one the seven sports fighting for two spots on the program for the 2016 Summer Games.
> 
> A team of six, led by International Baseball Federation president Harvey Schiller and featuring Detroit Tigers center fielder Curtis Granderson, spent an hour putting their case to an IOC panel.
> 
> Schiller said the one-hour presentation to the program commission at the International Olympic Committee headquarters went well.
> 
> “I thought everybody was smiling,” said Schiller, a former Turner Sports and YankeeNets executive.
> 
> *Softball, golf, karate, rugby, roller sports and squash also made hour-long, closed-door presentations to the IOC program commission.
> 
> The 16-member panel will deliver an influential report to the IOC’s top decision-making body before a vote next year in Copenhagen, Denmark.*
> 
> Schiller said the baseball delegation was asked if it could deliver major league players to a 16-team Olympic tournament in August 2016.
> 
> “We’re committed to bringing the best players ever to the Olympic baseball tournament,” he said. “We talked about our advances in drug testing. We have an agreement with the professional leagues in terms of out-of-competition testing for the events we sanction.”
> 
> Each sport must host an IOC delegation to observe an event, and baseball has invited officials to attend the World Baseball Classic finals in Los Angeles next March.
> 
> The seven sports were rejected for the 2012 London Games in voting by more than 100 IOC members three years ago. Baseball and softball were dropped, while the other five failed to gather enough support for inclusion.
> 
> The IOC wants the candidates to demonstrate they have a worldwide audience and appeal to young people.
> 
> International Softball Federation president Don Porter said his sport’s chances might have been helped when U.S. dominance ended when the Americans lost to Japan in the gold medal game in Beijing. The Americans had won three straight gold medals since the sport was introduced at the 1996 Atlanta Games.
> 
> “More countries are getting to be more competitive and we’re working toward that,” he said. “We have got a lot of work to do and change is coming. We’re doing what we need to make our sport exciting, interesting and available.”
> *
> PGA executive Ty Votaw and Peter Dawson of the Royal & Ancient Golf Club of St. Andrews, Scotland made a golf presentation that included video messages from Tiger Woods and Lorena Ochoa.*
> 
> They brought the trophy presented the last time the sport was played at the Olympics in 1904.
> 
> Votaw said golf’s strong points were “speaking with one voice, bringing top players, and worldwide participation,” with the sport televised in 216 countries each week.
> 
> “We would be able to promote golf in the Olympics and the Olympic movement across that platform every single week,” Votaw said. “I think it was favorably received.”
> 
> Golf’s Olympic proposal is for 60-player men’s and women’s tournaments, one in each week of the Olympics. It has not been decided if the events would be stroke or match play.
> 
> Votaw said an IOC observer team could be invited to attend the Masters tournament at Augusta, Ga.
> 
> World Karate Federation president Antonio Espinos flew in from the world championships in Tokyo. He said karate had 180 national federations and values of fairness and discipline.
> 
> *Rugby fell from the Olympic program in 1924 and wants to come back with the seven-side, shorter version of the game for men and women.*
> 
> International Rugby Board chief executive Mike Miller said the sport was a proven success at the Commonwealth Games and Asian Games, and was being added to the Pan-American and African Games schedules.
> 
> *The International Federation for Roller Sports proposes road races on city streets for men and women.*
> 
> The World Squash Federation hopes that television-friendly, glass-enclosed courts can counter the sport’s reputation as one that struggles to translate the speed of play to viewers.
> 
> The program commission, which is chaired by Italian Franco Carraro, will present a report to the IOC executive board. The board meets next June to make recommendations to the full IOC membership. A simple majority is needed for a sport to be voted onto the program.
> 
> The IOC also will select the 2016 host city during the Copenhagen session in October. The candidates are Chicago, Madrid, Rio de Janeiro and Tokyo.



..


----------



## en1044

hopefully baseball and golf make it back, especially golf


----------



## Yrmom247

Basincreek said:


> I think that any country that pumps as much money into the IOC as the USA does would have a reasonable expectation to host the Summer Games about every dozen years.


Agreed!


----------



## Cauê

Rio, a new and fantastic place for the games!


*Rio 2016 commits to key social program of 2012 London Games:*

"I cannot publicly support any Candidate City, but I was very impressed with what I saw during this visit. Rio de Janeiro is certainly capable of holding the Olympic Games" she said.
Minister for the 2012 Olympics Games.

*The ninth international prize awarded for the 2007 Rio opening ceremony:*

“This prize is one more way of remembering the magnificent opening ceremony of the 2007 Games, and it recognizes the quality with which the Games were organized. This stimulates us to work even harder on Rio de Janeiro’s bid to host the 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Games. Should Rio be chosen in October 2009 as Host City, we will show the world another great spectacle based on the richness and diversity of our culture”
This is the ninth international prize awarded for the 2007 Rio opening ceremony.

The ceremony Rio 2007 ( photos - site bid Rio 2016 ) :



























The 2004 Athens Olympic Torch Relay ( in Rio de Janeiro ), is considered the best. 1 million people and a giant party!

*RIO 2016!
A new continent for the games.*


----------



## -Corey-

:cheers:

*Obama sends message supporting Chicago Olympic bid*
Chicago presented its 2016 Olympics bid to a key international audience Friday with a powerful endorsement from its highest-profile supporter in America: President-elect Barack Obama.

Obama made a personal appeal for the Olympics to come to his home city in a taped video message played to the general assembly of European Olympic Committees, the largest regional group in the Olympic movement.
Article Controls

"The United States would be honored to have the opportunity to host the games and serve the Olympic movement," said Obama, wearing a dark suit and sitting at a desk in his Chicago transition office. "As president-elect, I see the Olympics and Paralympic Games as an opportunity for our nation to reach out, welcome the world to our shores and strengthen our friendships across the globe."

Obama, who lives a few blocks from Chicago's proposed 2016 Olympic stadium, offers a potential major boost for the city's chances of taking the Summer Games back to the United States for the first time since the 1996 Atlanta Olympics.

Chicago is competing against Madrid, Tokyo and Rio de Janeiro, which also made presentations Friday to the European body. The International Olympic Committee will vote on the host city Oct. 2 in Copenhagen, Denmark.

"I deeply believe in the Olympic mission and have long supported hosting the Olympic and Paralympic Games in my home city of Chicago," Obama said in the 90-minute spot. "Over the past two years, I have spoken often about my belief that while we may come from different places and backgrounds, there are certain shared values that unite us, values at the heart of the Olympic movement: friendship, excellence and mutual respect."

Obama went out of his way to appeal to the international audience, which included up to two dozen voting IOC members.

http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap/2008/11/21/ap5729524.html


----------



## Cauê

The truth:



Vrysxy said:


> "The United States would be honored to have the opportunity to host the games and serve the Olympic movement for 4th time" said Obama, wearing a dark suit and sitting at a desk in his Chicago transition office. "As president-elect, I see the Olympics and Paralympic Games as an opportunity for our nation to reach out, welcome the world to our shores and strengthen our friendships across the globe."


----------



## Cauê

*Rio 2016 wins applause in Europe *
Governor Sérgio Cabral and Janeth participate in bid presentation at meeting of European Olympic Committees 


Rio de Janeiro’s bid to host the 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Games warmed up the chilly October weather in Istanbul. With a vibrant, technically-detailed presentation, the Rio 2016 commission received applause at the general assembly of the European Olympic Committees, which began today. The Brazilian presentation was led by Rio 2016 president, Carlos Arthur Nuzman and Secretary General, Carlos Roberto Osório, and also featured the governor of Rio, Sérgio Cabral, the mayor-elect, Eduardo Paes, and Janeth, double Olympic basketball medalist (silver in Atlanta 96 and bronze in Sydney 2000). The Ministry of Sport’s Djan Madruga, and the State Secretary for Tourism, Sport and Leisure, Márcia Lins, also took part in the event. 

This was Rio 2016’s third official presentation. In October, Rio’s vision for the Games was presented to the Pan American Sports Organization and Olympic Council of Asia.
“We have learned a lot from our colleagues in the Olympic Movement in recent years. During this important presentation, we showed that no city is more passionate about sport and keen to host the 2016 Olympic Games than Rio de Janeiro. Staging this event would be a great honor not only for Brazil, but for the whole of South America,” said Nuzman, who opened the presentation.

Governor Cabral noted the federal, state and municipal governments’ united support for Rio 2016. “In 2007, all levels of government worked together to hold the best ever Pan American Games. We built beautiful sports venues, we created a unified command structure and learned a lot. Now, we understand the details that make the difference and we will hold an exceptional edition of the Olympic Games,” pledged Cabral. 

World basketball champion in 1994, Janeth made an emotional speech which touched representatives of the 49 countries that participated in the assembly. “During my career, I had the opportunity to compete in four Olympic Games. I wouldn’t change this for anything, except for the chance to witness this emotion again in Rio de Janeiro.”

The presentation in Istanbul set out Rio 2016’s main points in areas such as transport, sports venues and security. Osório presented figures on the Brazilian economy and significant facts for the country’s development, such as the recent massive oil discoveries. “This information sometimes surprises. The World Bank forecasts that, by 2016, Brazil will be the fifth biggest economy in the world. We are also a young country, with 65 million people under 18, and the Rio 2016 Games would connect the Olympic Movement to a new public,” he said.

The International Olympic Committee will select the Host City of the 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Games on 2 October 2009. Competing against Rio de Janeiro are Chicago, Madrid and Tokyo. 
_______________________________________________________

*A new public *kay:


----------



## theespecialone

i hope rio wins


----------



## eomer

TexasBoi said:


> I would love for Chicago to get it. But I think it's going to Rio.


Brazil will host FIFA WC 2014 and won't be able to host OG 2 years later.
Chiocago will get it in 2016 and Tokyo in 2020.


----------



## Cauê

eomer said:


> Brazil will host FIFA WC 2014 and won't be able to host OG 2 years later.



Yes, we can 
Rio for 2016!


----------



## Yrmom247

It's most likely going to Tokyo. They have the best bid. Even though I would love for it to go to Chicago.


----------



## Cobucci

eomer said:


> Brazil will host FIFA WC 2014 and won't be able to host OG 2 years later.
> Chiocago will get it in 2016 and Tokyo in 2020.


The FIFA WC 2014 just makes everything easier, not harder


----------



## CITYofDREAMS

eomer said:


> Brazil will host FIFA WC 2014 and won't be able to host OG 2 years later.
> Chiocago will get it in 2016 and Tokyo in 2020.


It's possible for Rio to be awarded the OG. If you look back USA 1994 FIFA and Atlanta 1996 same country 2 years apart.


----------



## Mo Rush

CITYofDREAMS said:


> It's possible for Rio to be awarded the OG. If you look back USA 1994 FIFA and Atlanta 1996 same country 2 years apart.


Brazil is not the USA.


----------



## RobH

Exactly. Very succinctly put Mo.


----------



## xednanx

I really don't care if it is too soon for another asian or european country to host the olympic games. Japan & Spain have a lot of differences from China and UK inspite of being near and of the same continent.


----------



## Mo Rush

RobH said:


> Exactly. Very succinctly put Mo.


im good at that.

twickenham.


----------



## Mo Rush

xednanx said:


> I really don't care if it is too soon for another asian or european country to host the olympic games. Japan & Spain have a lot of differences from China and UK inspite of being near and of the same continent.


they also have the most technically outstanding bids in the history of bidding.


----------



## Cauê

Mo Rush said:


> Brazil is not the USA.


The argument arrogant "Brazil is not the USA ...
Yes, Brazil is not the USA. Brazil is the country with the largest economy in Latin America and in 2016, probably the 5th largest economy in the world. 
Brazil, a new country for the games. Arrogance? No. I prefer the new.


----------



## Mo Rush

Cauê said:


> The argument arrogant "Brazil is not the USA ...
> Yes, Brazil is not the USA. Brazil is the country with the largest economy in Latin America and in 2016, probably the 5th largest economy in the world.
> Brazil, a new country for the games. Arrogance? No. I prefer the new.



Yes and theres no point comparing a developing country to a 1st world country. You don't have the revenue potential of the USA or the track record in terms of delivering transport infrastructure. Your 5th largest economy argument fails to cover the basics of hosting the world's two largest events in the space of 2 years.


Eventhough I support Rio over Chicago, theres no point denying the obvious challenges.


----------



## Cauê

^^
:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:

Mexico *-> a developing country <-* (Olympics 1968 - World Cup 1970) 
USA (World Cup 1994 - Olympics 1996) 
USA - 5 Olympic games (*five*)

Yes, we can kay:


----------



## Cauê

Not to prejudice kay:


----------



## Mo Rush

Cauê said:


> ^^
> :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:
> 
> Mexico *-> a developing country <-* (Olympics 1968 - World Cup 1970)
> USA (World Cup 1994 - Olympics 1996)
> USA - 5 Olympic games (*five*)
> 
> Yes, we can kay:


If only we could all host events on a scale based on the 70's.


----------



## Cauê

^^
Exactly. This moment is an "economic boom" in Brazil. The best moment of history, one of the largest economies in the world.
This argument of "world cup + Olympiad, not in Brazil" is ridiculous ( sorry )

A World Cup = More infrastructure, better infrastructure in Rio ...
The country will hope to springboard from the legacy left by hosting the soccer World Cup in 2014


----------



## Yrmom247

Mo Rush said:


> If only we could all host events on a scale based on the 70's.


oh shit. love it.


----------



## nomarandlee

*Chicago bid*



> http://www.suntimes.com/sports/olympics/1328642,chicago-2016-olympics-lower-surplus-121208.article
> 
> *2016 Olympics venue plan revised*
> 
> December 12, 2008
> BY FRAN SPIELMAN Staff Reporter
> 
> Chicago 2016 Olympic planners on Friday revised their venue plan to turn an even brighter spotlight on Washington Park and Northerly Island — and lowered their projected surplus by $225 million because of the moribund real estate market.
> 
> The revised, $500 million surplus will reduce the level of protection shielding Chicago taxpayers and force the City Council to reaffirm a $500 million Olympic guarantee approved in March, 2007.
> 
> The initial guarantee assumed a Chicago Olympics would turn a $525 million profit and that — even if it lost money — a $200 million private sector cushion provided by Olympic Village equity and the sale of stadium skyboxes would shield taxpayers.
> 
> Now, Chicago 2016 is cutting costs by eliminating skyboxes at the temporary Olympic stadium in Washington Park.
> 
> And Olympic Village equity — generated by the sale of air-rights above a truck staging area for McCormick Place — has been removed because of the depressed real estate market and because the $1.1 billion village is moving to the campus of Michael Reese Hospital.
> 
> The bottom line is that Chicago aldermen will be asked to roll the dice once again — only this time, it’ll be a bigger gamble.
> 
> “We’re briefing the aldermen now. We’re giving them all the information. We’ve been very transparent. We think the plan is still very solid and that taxpayers are well protected. So, we think we’ll earn the support of City Council on this,” said Chief Financial Officer Paul Volpe, the mayor’s newly-designated chief-of-staff.
> 
> Chicago 2016 Chairman Pat Ryan said he’s “buying insurance” to shield taxpayers even more and remains confident they “will not be burdened by hosting the games.”
> 
> But, Ryan acknowledged that federal charges against Gov. Blagojevich could complicate his efforts to get the General Assembly to deliver on the governor’s unfulfilled promise of a $150 million guarantee by the first week in April, when an IOC evaluation committee arrives in Chicago.
> 
> “We need it,” he said.
> 
> *Washington Park and Northerly Island were already expected to play major roles in the city’s venue plan. But, now they’ll be starring in the Olympic production.
> 
> † The aquatics center would be moved from Douglas Park to Washington Park, site of the temporary, 80,000 Olympic seat stadium, creating a Beijing-like synergy. The aquatics complex would feature a permanent warm-up pool, a temporary competition pool, a diving well and a separate pool for water polo. When the Games are over, only the warm-up pool would remain. The other pools would be located in other parks.
> 
> † In addition to beach volleyball, Northerly Island would host sailing and canoe-kayak, formerly planned for Lincoln Park. After the Games, an “outdoor recreation oasis” would be left behind, including rafting, kayaking, wall-climbing and whitewater sports.
> 
> † Douglas Park would be the site of a velodrome for track and BMX cycling events, formerly planned for Northerly Island. After the Games, the complex would be converted into a year-round, multi-sport facility serving the West Side. Douglas Park would also get one of the relocated pools.
> 
> † The Midway Plaisance would host a “celebration site” where kids can try out Olympic sports and win tickets to Olympic events.
> 
> † The Olympic hockey venue at Jackson Park would be relocated in response to community concerns.*
> “It makes us much more competitive internationally. We believe it’ll make for a better Games. And most importantly, the legacy left for the city of Chicago is significantly greater,” said Doug Arnot, Chicago 2016’s senior vice-president of sport.



..


----------



## PaulFCB

I wouldn't award the Olympics to USA, not to Chicago. New York would have been a symbolic thing after 9/11 OK. Nothing against it. It's the nr. 1 city by far on the side of the ocean but really...even though USA on the map is a big country ( practically 50 country's ) it's not fair to give'em Olympics while others that never hosted can do it now...
Since 2012 goes to London, 2008 was in Asia i think Rio is the only FAIR place to go for the 2016 Olympic Games.


----------



## Bezzi

*Rio already send the Bid Book to IOC:*

http://video.globo.com/Videos/Playe...-SOLENIDADE+MARCA+ENVIO+DO+DOSSIE+RIO,00.html

*Translating: *(I'm brazilian, so my english is bad :lol
Rio 2016 dossier will be send today to IOC. The copies of the documents will be coiled in a canvas with suport messages with 70000 signatures of brazilians an tourists colected in Rio 2016 Wheel. Authorities and athletes take part in the ceremony.

*Another video with pictures of the Bid Book:*

http://video.globo.com/Videos/Playe...24-DOSSIE+DO+RIO+PRONTO+IR+PARA+O+COI,00.html

*Translating:*
Rio 2016 dossier is ready and will be sent to IOC in Switzerland. The stuff that have 970lbs, is in the graphic and will be sent tomorrow to São Paulo, and then will be dispatched to Lausane.


----------



## co_cool

i voted for RIO
unique city with beautiful people....:banana::banana:


----------



## Bezzi

I can't wait to tomorrow.


----------



## nomarandlee

> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/olympic_games/7884296.stm
> 
> Page last updated at 10:18 GMT, Thursday, 12 February 2009
> 
> *Candidates for 2016 Olympics *
> 
> While London prepares to host the Olympics for the first time for 64 years in 2012, four other cities are making their cases to be the British capital's successor in 2016.
> 
> Chicago, Madrid, Rio and Tokyo submitted their full bid books to the International Olympic Committee by the 12 February deadline - with a decision on who will host the 2016 Games to be announced in Copenhagen, Denmark, on 2 October.
> 
> BBC Sport takes a look at the four cities bidding to host the 2016 Olympic Games.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> *Chicago*
> Odds: 11/10 favourites
> Proposed dates: Olympic Games 22 July-7 August.Paralympic Games 12 August-28 August.
> 
> Overview: Chicago was chosen ahead of four other US cities to bid for the Games - Houston, Los Angeles, Philadelphia and San Francisco.
> 
> The city plans to build five new permanent venues and 11 temporary ones, with 22 of their planned 27 venues in four clusters within 15km of the Olympic Village, which will be based south of McCormick Place and itself house 11 venues. The new venues will compliment existing structures such as Soldier Field, United Center, Sears Center and Wrigley Field.
> 
> The bid costs ($49.3m/£33.3m) are being borne by the private sector, as are the costs of the Games, while infrastructure costs will be financed by the US government.
> 
> Pros: It is expected that Chicago's world-class architecture, renowned skyline, multi-cultural, historical, and pop-cultural contributions will be positive factors as the Olympics bid is weighed, while the city also boasts significant transportation infrastructure.
> 
> Although there is no official IOC rotation policy, the Americas may have an edge as previous games will have been held in Asia, Europe, and Australia: London, Beijing, Athens, and Sydney.
> 
> Cons: In a long standing dispute with the IOC, some IOC members also resent the large share of revenue taken by the United States Olympic Committee. Additionally, the controversy over the participation of Cuba in the 2006 World Baseball Classic is said to have hurt America's chances.
> 
> What they say: "We've got two great plusses, we think - the City itself, the passionate, sports-loving diverse people of our city who really want to welcome the world back to the States. And the plan itself is also a real winning plan - not just a compact Games plan but one that's in the heart of the city.
> 
> "So if the Olympics come here people will walk out of their hotel and straight into sports venues, or our theatres, our museums, our restaurants. It's a very city-central Games."
> Chicago 2016 spokesman Patrick Sandusky
> 
> Face of the bid: A feast of the rich and famous are backing the bid. Basketball legend Michael Jordan has become an unofficial spokesman for Chicago's cause, while President Barack Obama - a former Illinois senator - media mogul Oprah Winfrey and Olympic champion swimmer Michael Phelps have also lent their considerable support.
> 
> Fact of the bid: Chicago was actually chosen to stage the 1904 summer Olympics, but the Games were moved to St Louis to coincide with the World's Fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Madrid*
> Odds: 15/2
> Proposed dates: Olympic Games 5 August-21 August. Paralympic Games 9 September-20 September.
> 
> Odds: 15/2
> Proposed dates: Olympic Games 5 August-21 August. Paralympic Games 9 September-20 September.
> 
> Overview: Madrid, one of the few major European capitals yet to host the Games, hopes to follow in the footsteps of Barcelona, which brought the Olympics to Spain in 1992.
> 
> Madrid's pedigree is a good one, with 85% of venues already built and in place, and a history of hosting Olympic qualifying events. Split into two clusters, the competition venues will be shared between the Eastern Zone and the River Zone, with Madrid currently completing new swimming and tennis venues and looking to expand and modernise existing sporting facilities.
> 
> The city's bid - estimated cost $42m (£28.6m) - will be entirely underwritten by the government.
> 
> Pros: Madrid hope to build on their 2012 bid which, though ultimately unsuccessful, prompted a good reaction from the IOC - it was overall second in technical evaluation, while the city was ranked top in seven categories; "Government support, legal issues and public opinion", "General infrastructure", "Environment", "Sports venues", "Olympic Village", "Transport concept" and "Overall project and legacy".
> 
> Cons: The greatest downfall of Madrid's bid, though, could be that the 2012 summer Games is scheduled in London and the 2014 winter Games due to take place in Sochi, Russia. Staging three consecutive Olympic Games in Europe would, on the face of it, appear unlikely.
> 
> What they say: "I can almost promise that we will make all the members of the Olympic family, everybody who has anything to do with the Olympic Games, not just 16 days of extraordinary competition but a very joyful 16 days and a very happy seven years in the run-up. Vitality is not a joke, it's a serious proposal."
> Juan Antonio Samaranch Jr, Spanish IOC member
> 
> Face of the bid: Flamenco dancer Sara Baras has been named official envoy of the bid, while officials and players from local football clubs Real and Atletico Madrid - including Raul and Iker Casillas - are lending their support.
> 
> Fact of the bid: In the 2012 bidding process, Madrid actually placed first in the third round ahead of London and Paris, before being eliminated in the fourth round.
> 
> 
> *Rio de Janeiro*
> Odds: 5/2
> Proposed dates: Olympic Games 5 August-21 August. Paralympic Games 7 September-18 September
> 
> Overview: The Brazilian Olympic Commitee chose Rio de Janeiro ahead of Sao Paulo three years ago to bid for the 2016 Olympic Games. It is the first time the city has proceeded to the candidature stage after failed attempts for the 1936, 1940, 2004 and 2012 Games.
> 
> Rio plans to stage all the competitions inside the city, bringing "dynamics to the games and facilitating the athlete's interaction", according to the bid website. There will be seven competition centres in four Olympic regions - Barra, Copacabana, Deodoro, and Maracana - with football matches held in the cities of Belo Horizonte, Brasilia, Salvador and Sao Paulo.
> 
> Bid financing has been secured through a combination of public and private funding, including some in-kind contributions. Collectively, the three tiers of government have approved and will fund expenditure of $42m (£28.3m) for the bid.
> 
> Also, the city's infrastructure - including major, and recently renovated, airport Antonio Carlos Jobim International Airport (Galeao) - will aid the city's bid.
> 
> Pros: Rio's successful staging of the Pan-American Games in 2007 - labelled the "best in history" by the president of the Pan-American Sports Organisation - and their future hosting of the 2014 World Cup will only add to the city's experience and bolster their burgeoning reputation.
> 
> The fact that giving the 2016 Olympics to Brazil would uphold IOC president Jacques Rogge's "rotation of continents" philosophy also lends great weight to the potential success of the bid.
> 
> Cons: The city can count itself somewhat fortunate to have made the last four after scoring below Doha in the IOC's weighted-average score, eventually only winning through - it is believed - because of Doha's small population, lack of facilities and plans to stage the Games outside of the IOC's proposed window.
> 
> What they say: "We have a feeling that many IOC members wish to change, to give an opportunity for new continents, new cities, new countries, a new atmosphere for the Games. It is clear the youth of the world come from every part of the world."
> Carlos Nuzman, president of Rio 2016 bid committee
> 
> Face of the bid: The bid has great political and popular support, from Brazil and other countries in the region, but the 'face' gets no more famous or influential than legendary footballer Pele.
> 
> Fact of the bid: Brazil has already secured the right to host the 2014 World Cup and has its sights on the fourth double hosting in history; after Mexico in 1968 and 1970, Germany in 1972 and 1974, and the United States in 1994 and 1996.
> 
> 
> *
> Tokyo*
> Odds: 3/1
> Proposed dates: Olympic Games 29 July-14 August. Paralympic Games 31 August-11 September
> 
> Overview: Tokyo was selected as Japan's candidate city in August 2006, beating off competition from Fukuoka on the island of Kyushu and, reportedly, Osaka, Sapporo and Nagoya.
> 
> Tokyo is touting "the most compact and efficient Olympic Games ever" with a dramatic setting on the waterfront, enabling the city to redevelop a rundown area, previously primarily used for industry and shipping, just as London and Barcelona did in previous hostings.
> 
> Tokyo plans to construct a new 100,000-seater Olympic park in Yoyogi Park - which has upset some who believe that contradicts the proclaimed "Green Games" message - but, of the 31 planned venues, 21 already exist with many venues used during the 1964 Games set to be refurbished.
> 
> Expenses for the bid are estimated at between 5.5bn and 7bn yen (£40.6m-£51.7m), with 1.5bn yen coming from the government and the rest from the private sector.
> 
> Pros: The city's successful staging of the 2002 Football World Cup, 1964 Summer Olympics and 1972 and 1998 Winter Olympics mark it out as arguably the most experienced player in the last four, while it will also boast excellent public transportation, including three ring roads which are currently being built around the city to help reduce congestion problems, and ample accommodation for visitors.
> 
> Cons: Tokyo could suffer from the fact that Beijing hosted the Games in 2008, although it would by no means be the first time the Olympics have been staged on the same continent within eight years.
> 
> What they say: "I'm so happy that we have the budget already secured in cash. It is quite meaningful and I think this is a strong point of [the bid]."
> Hidetoshi Maki, deputy director general, Tokyo 2016
> 
> Face of the bid: Only a few top-level sports stars hail from Tokyo and even fewer are recognisable outside of Asia - but Hidetoshi Maki has dismissed that as a failing, saying: "The Olympics is not staged by the person, it is staged by a team. We are promoting the team and the city itself."
> 
> Fact of the bid: London's successful 2012 bid has had a great influence on the Tokyo 2016 bid, with Maki adding: "We are so impressed with the London bid. They believe that the Olympics promote sport to the youth and all the ages. That idea is followed by Tokyo."


..

Click on BBC Link PLEASE


----------



## Bezzi

Tokio Bid Book:

http://www.tokyo2016.or.jp/en/plan/

It's a good bid but I don't think they can win.


----------



## RobH

They can easily win. In fact, I'd venture as far as saying they're probably second favourites at this point after Chicago.


----------



## Mo Rush

RobH said:


> They can easily win. In fact, I'd venture as far as saying they're probably second favourites at this point after Chicago.


they just need to keep pushing the financial strength they have in the current climate and the olympic waterfront concept.

i'd call it the paris of 2016 but its better and more exciting.


----------



## Bezzi

Madrid Bid Book:

http://www.madrid2016.es/es/nuestra...inas/volumenesdossierm16.aspx?version=spa-eng


----------



## Bezzi

Rio will release the Bid Book only next week 02/16, but they release an sumary of the project (portuguese only):

http://urutau.proderj.rj.gov.br/rio2016_imagens/rio2016_pt.pdf


----------



## www.sercan.de

Tokyo 100k stadium


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

Go,CHICAGO!!!


----------



## nomarandlee

A bit of a video preview about Chicago's bid plan. The official book should be released in fifteen minutes.

http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=news/local&id=6656365


----------



## Bezzi

Here is Chicago Bid Book:

http://www.chicago2016.org/our-plan/bid-book/bid-book.aspx


----------



## gramercy

erm, when will the decision be made?


----------



## RobH

October.


----------



## gramercy

i think chicago should have it and the mascot should be a parody of blago


----------



## likasz

Which indoor arenas are going to host basketball/volleyball/handball matches in your city (the final four:Madrid, Rio, Tokyo and Chicago) if it were chosen to host Olympic Games in 2016?


----------



## Cauê

*Some pictures of the Rio Project:*

*Rowing *










*Olympic Park *










*Olympic Village and Olympic Park (united)*


----------



## IvoneiaAndrade

Ohhhh


----------



## RobH

Erm....welcome to the forum. Great first post!


----------



## Bezzi

^^

:lol: :rofl: :lol:


----------



## isaidso

I'm pulling for a return to Japan after 52 years.


----------



## Onn

I don't know, Rio's plan looks a little confusing. It's like walking somewhere and having 20 different arrows pointing you in different directions, because all the arenas are right next to each other. Other then the water sports area of course, which looks good. I have not seen Madrid's plan or Tokyo's yet, could someone post pictures of them went they get a chance? Thanks.


----------



## Bezzi

Forget what i said early. Here is Rio's Bid Book:

http://www.rio2016.org.br/sumarioexecutivo/


----------



## New York City 20??

Onn said:


> I don't know, Rio's plan looks a little confusing. It's like walking somewhere and having 20 different arrows pointing you in different directions, because all the arenas are right next to each other.


They aren't all right next to each other. Basically, Rio's venues would be spread across the city in various clusters, what you see in that render is just part of a cluster. 

At this point, from a "which would be the most memorable Games" point of view, Rio or Chicago look like the most appealing to me. Tokyo has a superb technical plan, but something about the whole bid just says "blah."


----------



## Cauê

Rio's plan provides a beach in the Olympic village.

More:

*Olympic Village*



























*Media Center*


----------



## Aquarius

likasz said:


> Which indoor arenas are going to host basketball/volleyball/handball matches in your city (the final four:Madrid, Rio, Tokyo and Chicago) if it were chosen to host Olympic Games in 2016?




*Madrid 2016*​
Olympic Village and Olympic Ring (Velodrome, Athletics stadium, swimming pool ,gymnastics dome and hockey)










Basketball










Volleyball










Handball











Tennis










Velodrome










hockey










swimmings 












gymnastics










Judo/Taekwondo


----------



## nomarandlee

Chicago - new photos from bid book.....










Village






















































Northerly Island venues









Track and Aquatics in Washington Park









Marathon start and "live" site at Buckingham fountain









BMX track in Douglas Park









Aquatics in Washington Park


----------



## Fischer

More than Rio:



Vinicius said:


> Mais renders:
> 
> *"Autódromo", Riocentro e Vila Olímpica*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Autódromo"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OTC - Hall 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OTC - Hall 3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Centro Olímpico de Hóquei*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Centro Olímpico de Tênis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Velódromo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Parque Aquático Olímpico*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Riocentro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Volei de Praia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Marina da Gloria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sambódromo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Deodoro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Parque Olímpico de Mountain Bike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estádio Olímpico de "Whitewater"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Centro Olímpico de BMX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vila Olímpica*


----------



## Fischer

*Rio's bid book*

http://urutau.proderj.rj.gov.br/rio2016_imagens/sumario/English/Per Volume/Volume 1_eng.pdf VOL1
http://urutau.proderj.rj.gov.br/rio2016_imagens/sumario/English/Per Volume/Volume 2_eng.pdf VOL2
http://urutau.proderj.rj.gov.br/rio2016_imagens/sumario/English/Per Volume/Volume 3_eng.pdf VOL3


----------



## guigotz

i dont know i liked the project of Rio and Madrid...Althought, both of them are too simple if u compare beijing or london`s project.


Chicago is the worst... no doubt that usa wont get it.


After that i took RIO.


----------



## japanese001

The bid committee for the 2016 Olympics released Tokyo's candidate file to the public Friday, pledging the city would put on a reasonably priced, compact and environmentally friendly Games. 

According to the Tokyo 2016 Candidature File, half of the tickets would be priced at 5,400 yen and under, while 95 percent of the facilities would be located within an eight-kilometer radius of each other. The bid also promises solar panels will be installed on the main stadium. 

Meanwhile, a recent Yomiuri Shimbun poll found public support for Tokyo's bid rose two percentage points to 74 percent from a year earlier. 

According to the documents, about 7.3 million tickets would go on sale at prices--expected to be as low as 2,000 yen for some events--that one senior Tokyo metropolitan government official said would make "many people feel they would want to go." The tickets for children aged 12 and under would be priced as low as 1,000 yen. However, tickets to the opening ceremony and soccer games would not be included at these prices, with tickets for the opening costing between 25,000 yen and 150,000 yen and those for soccer matches 35,000 yen. 

The bid committee claims Tokyo's plan is the most compact in Olympic history. It also promises to provide quick access between facilities, with the outer lanes on the Metropolitan Expressway's loop lines to be set aside exclusively for athletes and staff during the Games. 

The event is scheduled for 17 days from July 29. The main stadium, where the opening ceremony would be held, would be built in the Harumi area to seat 100,000. 

The stadium's roof would be equipped with solar panels that would be capable of generating 11,000 kilowatt-hours of electricity--equivalent to the daily consumption of 1,000 households. Official vehicles would be electric cars and fuel-cell cars. 

About 310 billion yen has been set aside for the games, which would include the cost of building temporary facilities. Permanent facilities, including the main stadium, are expected to cost 242 billion yen. All costs would be covered by revenue from sponsors and ticket sales, the committee said. The event would generate an estimated 2.94 trillion yen for Japan, 1.55 trillion yen of which would be for the Tokyo metropolitan area. 

In The Yomiuri Shimbun poll conducted Jan. 31 and Feb. 1 nationwide, 74 percent supported Tokyo's bid, while 21 percent opposed it. The support rate was up from 72 percent in February 2008 and 70 percent in February 2007. 

The poll was conducted via face-to-face interviews on 3,000 eligible voters with 1,782, or 59.4 percent, giving valid answers. 

By age, people in their 20s were the most supportive, with a support rate of 81 percent, followed by those in their 60s, with 77 percent. Even the least supportive group--those aged 70 and older--had a support rate of 65 percent. 

By region, the support rate in the Kinki region was 79 percent, while the figure in the Chugoku-Shikoku region was 77 percent. In Tokyo, 62 percent supported the bid, and 34 percent opposed it. 

http://www.tokyo2016.or.jp/


----------



## RobH

Wey said:


> The thing is: do you want another Beijing?? Games which were technically flawless, but nevertheless (with the exception of athletics and swimming), boring til' death? Or do you want a celebration of life and sport in one of the most beautiful scenarios of the world!?


You think _America_ couldn't offer that as well?!

The reason Beijing was less 'fun' (although it _was_ brilliant) wasn't because it lacked Rio's beaches or natural settings, it was because it was organised like a military operation with no room for spontaneity; it was done to a strict script and was, in effect, China's "coming out party". American culture and free enterprise - whatever state it may be in at the moment - is the antithesis of this. Chicago wouldn't be bound to the kind of collective and forced nationalism Beijing wallowed in for three weeks. In fact, Chicago would follow and complement London beautifully; both would be games in well-established countries, games which would showcase the city and be great for athletes and spectators but not feel forced.

Rio, for all it's beutiful beaches and carnival atmosphere, runs more risk of this happening than Chicago simply because it would be a massive thing for Brazil. If Rio wins then takes itself too seriously that would be a shame because a Rio games could be amazingly fun.

But finally, most importantly, and back to my original point: a Chicago Games would _not_ be boring!


----------



## ReiAyanami

I can't understand your objections about Rio, because of the lack of infrastructure and security. Brazil may be not a rich or highly developed country, but I cannot see a reason why an 196 million people country with 2.03 trillion GDP is unable to organize the Olympics, when the 11 million Greeks have organized them twice. hno:


----------



## Jizzy

i think it should go to rio.

it mustnt go to america as they've hosted it in 96 which is still quite recent, plus america has hosted it more times than any other country and i think it'd be fair and more interesting to choose another venue.

"Inappropriate Language"


----------



## Jizzy

RobH said:


> But finally, most importantly, and back to my original point: a Chicago Games would _not_ be boring!


yes it would. it would all be commercialism and mindless marketing. corporate branding. business. 'dollar signs'. its never about the sport in america.

no, give it to another country for once. i, for one, wanting everything all the time just because they can flaunt their wealth as if its an important factor in sports. 

"Inappropriate Language"


----------



## en1044

Jizzy said:


> yes it would. it would all be commercialism and mindless marketing. corporate branding. business. 'dollar signs'. its never about the sport in america.
> 
> no, give it to another country for once. i, for one, wanting everything all the time just because they can flaunt their wealth as if its an important factor in sports.
> 
> "Inappropriate Language"


Hahaha. Nope..Hahaha. Its never about sports in America. Hahaha.
:lol:

What an utterly ridiculous statement.


----------



## jmancuso

ok, i think this thread has outlived its usefulness. arguing over the which city deserves olympics is silly when only 5 of you will actually bother watching them, regardless where they end up.


----------



## Big Cat

*2016 Summer Olympics / Games of the XXXI Olympiad bids*

Here we are opening a new "2016 Summer Olympics / Games of the XXXI Olympiad bids" thread. Guys, lets stick to the essence here and not get involved in all sorts of personality in order not to be closed again


----------



## Big Cat

*Decision on 2016 Olympics set for autumn *

Published: Friday 31 July 2009 

The executive board of the International Olympic Committee (IOC) will meet in Berlin on 13-14 August 2009 to select two new sports to recommend for inclusion in the programme for the 2016 Olympic Summer Games, the host of which will be announced in October.

Based on an assessment report examining seven candidate sports - baseball, golf, karate, in-line skating, rugby, softball and squash - the board will recommend two for inclusion in the 2016 Games. The final decision will be taken on 3-5 October during the Olympic Congressexternal in Copenhagen, Denmark. 

On 2 Octover, the IOC will announce the host city of the 2016 Summer Games. The four candidate cities are Chicago (USA), Madrid (Spain), Rio de Janeiro (Brazil) and Tokyo (Japan). 

Meanwhile, the bid process for the 2018 Winter Games was launched today (31 July).

*Olympic Movement overhaul*

The 2009 Olympic Congress is taking place 15 years after the previous one, held in Parisexternal in 1994. The Paris Congress highlighted the environment and the sustainable development of sports practices as its driving topics. Since then, they have been included in the Olympic Charter as the third pillar of Olympism, alongside sport and culture. 

The 2009 congress aims to "take the pulse of the Olympic Movement," analysing its strengths and weaknesses and evaluating the opportunities and challenges it faces. 

In view of the congress, the International Olympic Movement held a public consultationexternal earlier this year, inviting stakeholders to give their views on emerging issues like the decline in sports participation among young people and management of sports rights in the digital age. 

Held under the banner 'The Olympic Movement in Society', the 2009 congress will take stock of the results of the consultation and determine the way forward for the movement's future development. Key topics include athlete-related issues, the Olympic Games, the structure of the Olympic Movement, Olympism and youth, and the digital revolution.

Specific issues to be discussed include combining social and professional life during and after elite competition, Olympic values, the autonomy of the Olympic Movement and the appeal of competitive sport for young people. 

Link


----------



## Big Cat

*Brazil's president talks up Rio 2016 Olympic bid*

PARIS (AP) -Brazilian President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva insists that now is the right time for a South American country to host its first Olympics.

Rio de Janeiro is competing against Chicago, Madrid and Tokyo for the 2016 games, with the IOC to select the host city on Oct. 2 in Copenhagen.

"We can't accept the idea that the Olympics Games belong exclusively to the rich countries,'' Silva said Tuesday through an interpreter at the Brazilian Embassy in Paris.

Silva believes that "the Olympics in a European country, in Japan, or in the United States of America is quite simply just one more Olympic Games'' while holding the event in South America would be a refreshing change.

"South America has never hosted the Olympic Games,'' Silva said. "I respect all the other candidates. But I think Rio de Janeiro deserves this chance.''

Silva is confident Brazil can follow up its hosting of football's 2014 World Cup with a successful Olympics in Rio. Brazil, he said, would have nothing to envy from Beijing's hosting of the 2008 Olympics or Sydney's staging of the 2000 games.

"Brazil can show what China showed, what Australia showed ... that we have the competence to organize the Olympics,'' he said. "The Brazilian people love football, but we also love other sports.''

Silva said Brazil's econony is strong enough to host the Olympics.

"The economic situation of the country is stable with great possibilities for growth and improvement for the quality of life of Brazilians,'' he said.

"At the beginning of 2010, I will present our economic growth plan for 2011-15,'' he added. "The point is to make up for all the delays Brazil has incurred over the last 20 years without investing in infrastructure. We will do this independently of the Olympics, but of course with the Olympics we will have to make new investments.''

Silva is expected to attend the IOC vote in Copenhagen.

"I think that, in the first round, our most dangerous rival will be Spain, Madrid, because of Latin American votes,'' Silva said. "(The Spanish royal family) still exercises a lot of charm in Latin American countries.''

Link


----------



## Big Cat




----------



## Big Cat

*Rio 2016 Olympic bid receives another financial boost*

*July 31 - Rio de Janeiro's bid to follow London and host the 2016 Olympics today recived another boost when they signed signed a new R$3.5 million (£1.1 million) sponsorship deal with Banco Bradesco to help its campaign.*

It followed a donation earlier this week of R$13 million (£4 million) from Eike Batista, Brazil's wealthiest man.

Carlos Arthur Nuzman, the President of Rio's bid, hailed the importance of the new partnership.

He said: "We are very happy with the support of Bradesco, which shows the confidence that Brazilian entrepreneurs have in the project.

"It encourages for us to work even harder in this final stage of the campaign."

The money will be used to help Rio prepare for the International Olympic Committee (IOC) Session in Copenhagen, where, on October 2, the host city for 2016 will be chosen.

Rio faces opposition from Chicago, Madrid and Tokyo.

Luiz Carlos Trabuco Cappi, the chief executive of Banco Bradesco, said the investment helped demonstrate Brazil's position as one of the world's leading nations. 

He said: "We say that Brazil is part of the modern world and Bradesco is part of Brazil.

"Rio 2016 is a representation of Brazil’s realignment into the international community.

"It deserves all our support and our help."

Banco Bradesco, which was founded in 1943, has 20 million clients and posses the largest network of in the country, with presence in 95 per cent of Brazilian cities.

Link


----------



## Big Cat

*The IOC should give Rio the 2016 Olympics*

Timing is everything. Just ask all the other movies that were up against Gone With the Wind for the 1939 Best Picture. Goodbye Mr Chips, Mr Smith Goes to Washington, Wuthering Heights and The Wizard of Oz would most likely have won in any other year.

Then other years, Million Dollar Baby and Crash win.

In three months, the host city of the 2016 Olympics will be decided. Only four are left in the running and I don’t think any of them is an outstanding case for winning the right to host the games.

The race for 2012 was a blockbuster, with London beating out Moscow, New York, Paris and Madrid. Of the four, only Madrid is returning. It is joined in the final four by Rio de Janeiro, Chicago and Tokyo.

Let’s play devil’s advocate:

* Madrid – London is hosting 2012 and no continent has gone back to back since London –Helsinki in 1948-52.
* Tokyo – Beijing just had it. It wouldn’t go back to Asia after just an eight year break.
* Rio de Janeiro – South America has never hosted an Olympics. There are huge (HUGE) question marks about it having the wherewithal to do so and being able to accommodate all the logistical issues that come with the gig.
* Chicago – America has had it too many times already.

Now, IF Rio can host it, then why not?

There is no time like the present to give South America its first guernsey, and if it isn’t going to be now, then when? It will be hosting the 2014 World Cup and that should help its chances.

As the Olympics gets bigger and bigger, the number of cities which will be able to host it is only going to get smaller and smaller.

Cities also need to pay more attention to what happens after the sixteen day party is over. The two most feared words in a host city’s lexicon are white elephant.

Sydney and Athens are still grappling with this and Beijing is now dealing with what to do with a world class 80,000 seat stadium, as well as other facilities that no-one is interested in using.

The days of Havana, Dublin and Istanbul even making the shortlist are over.

This is an issue that the IOC needs to work on. And hopefully in four years time, it will have 20/20 vision.

Link


----------



## hkskyline

*A quarter century later, LA Games stand as turning point for Olympic movement *
28 July 2009
Associated Press

In many ways, Peter Ueberroth looks at the uncomfortable bickering over the billions of dollars the Olympics produce as a good thing.

It means they are still thriving, a quarter century after the Los Angeles Games that gave us Carl Lewis, Mary Lou Retton and Mary Decker also revolutionized an Olympic movement that was on the verge of extinction.

The 25th anniversary of the opening ceremonies in Los Angeles is Tuesday. In an interview, Ueberroth acknowledged some of the current problems that plague the Olympics -- with tension between the U.S. and International Olympic Committees at the top of the list.

"Do some people get a little crazy when there's a lot of money on the table, the way there is today? Yeah, they do," Ueberroth said. "But you can look beyond that. The L.A. Games are a very good part of the heritage."

Los Angeles was awarded the games in 1978, with the Olympics still reeling from the tragedies of Munich and the financial disaster of Montreal, which carried $1.5 billion in debt out of the 1976 Games -- a bill that wasn't paid off until 2006. Local and national governments footed the bills back then, and the mayor of Montreal infamously said the Olympics were such a proven winner that the city could "no more have a deficit, than a man can have a baby."

Against that backdrop, Tehran was the only other city to show any interest in hosting the 1984 Olympics. Los Angeles was seriously considering giving them back, when the idea to turn the games into a privately financed endeavor came about.

That led to the hiring of Ueberroth, who helped the L.A. Games turn a profit of $233 million. He sharply reduced the number of sponsors but increased what they paid, a model that has proven to be a winner over time. He maximized payments for TV rights, which today represent the biggest chunk of money taken in by the IOC, but back then were negotiated directly between the networks and the local organizing committees.

"It was a paradigm shift," said Edwin Moses, who took the athlete's oath at opening ceremonies, and later won a gold medal in the 400-meter hurdles. "The explosion of corporate sponsorship changed the look of all sports, maybe pro sports, most of all."

Ueberroth was named Time Magazine's Man of the Year for making those games a success, and they were memorable for more than the bottom line.

--Lewis won four gold medals, matching the record haul of Jesse Owens in Berlin in 1936.

--Decker was a favorite in the 3,000 meters, only to see her hopes squashed when she got tangled with Zola Budd and had to be carried off the track in tears -- one of the most heartbreaking, and made-for-TV, moments in Olympic history.

--Retton became a household name, winning the gymnastics all-around with her perfect 10s on the floor and vault and getting swallowed up in hugs from her coach, Bela Karolyi.

--Shooter Xu Haifeng became the first Chinese athlete to win an Olympic medal. China did not honor the Soviet Union's call for a boycott -- a gesture Ueberroth believes was invaluable for the long-term health of the Olympics.

--In fact, the Soviet boycott of the games backfired on most fronts, maybe most notably because it allowed so many more Americans to win medals and become famous, which stoked greater interest in the Olympic movement in the world's biggest media market.

Ueberroth gave credit to former IOC president Juan Antonio Samaranch for making the L.A. template a permanent part of the Games instead of merely handing it off to the next hosts, Seoul, South Korea.

The template has been replicated and refined numerous times and the Olympics have thrived. They are now the ultimate brand name in sports, a biennial event that stands above almost every other sporting event for athletes, media, fans and sponsors.

"The results were much better than any expectations," Samaranch wrote in a letter Ueberroth read to a gathering that met to celebrate the 25th anniversary. "The L.A. Games meant the beginning of a new era in the games' concept and organization. L.A. delivered and its organizational success generated vast interest from cities to become, themselves, organizers, when for 1984, L.A. was the only bidder."

Of course, the success has also begat the current strife between international leaders and those in the United States. They are fighting over the way TV and sponsorship money is shared, as well as the recent USOC plan to start its own Olympic TV network.

All this comes against the backdrop of another American city, Chicago, trying to land the 2016 Olympics. Many wonder if the USOC's sticky relationship with the IOC will hamper the city's chances when the vote is taken in October.

But Ueberroth doesn't let today's problems dim his outlook or tarnish his feelings about the legacy of Los Angeles. As one small example of the success, he points to the rise of hundreds of Olympic athletes over the past two decades from countries that couldn't afford to run their own programs without the financial help of a rich Olympic movement.

"I think there's never a perfect world, but back then, nobody would put on an Olympic Games," Ueberroth said. "They were in the worst position of all. If we didn't do it privately, it wouldn't happen. So overall, things are much better."


----------



## brsmartinez

Rio deserves this chance, Latin America deserves this chance...


----------



## ryebreadraz

The problem with Rio is whether or not they can come through and complete all the thing they promise in their bid. There is already talk that they may not have the money to complete everything necessary for the 2014 World Cup so if that is the case, can they come through for an Olympics two years later? I don't think we'll have an answer by the time they need to vote so I think I'd prefer if the IOC bypasses Rio and takes another look at them for 2020.


----------



## SouthmoreAvenue

IMO, i don't think Tokyo should host the 2016 games simply because they've already done it once.

After London having the 2012 games, the Olympics shouldn't return so soon to Europe, so i don't want Madrid to host the 2016 games.

I'm split b/w Chicago and Rio de Janeiro. 

I want Chicago because i live in the USA, but SA, as a continent has never hosted an Olympics, so i want them to host, too.


----------



## Carlos Teixeira

What a beautifull video Rio... It's time for a big change...It's time to reach a new continent... It's time for Rio...


----------



## RobH

In order of preference for me:

1. Chicago
2. Rio
3. Madrid
4. Tokyo

Chicago 2016 is one of the best American bids I've seen and I'm sure they'd put on a stunning games. It uses the city as a canvas, with virtually all the venues having Chicago's skyline as a backdrop. I think it would follow on from London very neatly. And I think the legacy it will leave for the city will be akin to Barcelona or Sydney's - it will push them up a level as a world city.

Rio is a city I would love to see host at some point in the future but not 2016. I think having the world cup there two years earlier would lessen the impact and distinctiveness of a South American games. It'd just be too soon for me. I don't want their Olympics to be the sporting equivilent of coffee and liquers after a large meal.

Madrid is too soon after London but has arguably the best technical bid, although it doesn't excite me a huge amount. Bad timing on their part.

Tokyo is bottom of my list purely because their ideas don't excite me. As magnificent as it was, after Beijing another massive, bloated Asian games really doesn't appeal. Their bid is the least talked about and has garnered the least international interest of the four.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

I always wanted Chicago to win 2016 Olympic bid until I saw the video of Rio... I am impressed with the video. I saw old renderings of Rio and I was very unimpressed but they improved a lot on the designs. Only con that most of Olympic complexes are little too far out of Rio. I wish most of them would be in downtown Rio area. Anyway, now I want Chicago or Rio to win the bids.


----------



## nomarandlee

Some of the newer renders/videos for the Chicago bid since the thread closed.....



Chicago 2016 Virtual Flyover Video





Venue Experience (Up Close)





Chicago 2016 Virtual Village Flyover Video








Cluster Map











*Olympic Village*

Olympic Village layout









Olympic Villages layout









Olympic Village / Waterfront


















Olympic Village


































































*South Cluster *

Washington Park Green










Olympic Stadium, Washington Park *(Track and field)*
























































South Shore Olympic Park* (Washington Park)*










Aquatics, Washington Park* (Swimming)*









Wasington Park -* (Diving) *









*Field Hockey* in Jackson Park













*North Cluster*

*Triathlon* (North Ave. Beach)





















*Tennis *Complex (Lakeview)






















*West Cluster*

UIC Pavilion* (Boxing)*




















United Center *(Gymnastics)* / Basketball








































Douglas Park - *Cycling Track*









Douglas Park (West side) - *BMX Cycling*













*Central Cluster *

Millennium Park / Grant Park (*entertainmen and ceremony*)


















Live Site










Buckingham Fountain, Grant Park (*Marathon start*) and "Live sites"




















Hutchinson Field, Grant Park (*Archery*)










Grant Park / Lakefront (*Swim marathon*)









Grant Park / Lakefront (*Rowing*)




















Soldier Field (*Football *Finals)





























Northerly Island *(Sailing)*









Northerly Island* (Beach Volleyball)*









Northerly Island *(Canoe/Kayak/Slalom)*




















Lake Michigan Sports Complex (McCormick Place convention center)





































McCormick Place* (Wrestling)*









McCormick Place* (Weightlifting)*









McCormick Place* (Volleyball)*









McCormick Place *(Taekwondo)*









McCormick Place* (table tennis)*









McCormick Place *(rhythmic gymnastics)*









McCormick Place *(Judo)*









McCormick Place *(Handball)*









McCormick Place* (Fencing)*









McCormick Place* (Baksetball prelims)*









McCormick Place *(Badminton)*












Northwestern University - Ryan Field *(Modern Pentathlon)*




















Temple Farms, Lake County* (Equestrian)*










Aurora *(Shooting)*










Madison, Wis.* (road cycling)*









Madison, Wis. *(Mountain bike)*









Madison, Wis. *(Time trial and road race)*









*Football Prelims* - DC, Philly, St.Louis









*Football Prelims* - LA, NYC, Minneapolis


----------



## -Corey-

Wow Chicago has by far the best bid. I can't wait 'till October.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

WOW!!! Many renderings I never seen it before!!! If Chicago wins this bid and it may be one of best Olympic complexes ever built.


----------



## Cauê

* Rio 2016 Video:*





The venues, olympic stadium, maracanã stadium, arenas, the Christ the Redeemer... scenaRIOs for 2016.


----------



## Big Cat

My order of priority:

1) Rio (I think there has to be some balance, it is wrong that only the best and the richest can organize the Olympics; cause we will end up in a situation where just a few will be organizing the Olympics again and again)

2) Madrid (I am European, after all  )

3) Chicago (a great master plan, maybe the best of all)

4) Tokyo


----------



## nomarandlee

As a Chicagoan I obviously am biased and would love to see my city host. I have felt for a number of years, even before the bids began, that Rio would make an amazing host for the games. If there is any city other then Chicago to get them it would perhaps be Rio. I just am hoping that they can get a 2020 bid.

All the cities have great points and could put on a good games but the only one I would be a miffed about hosting is Madrid. Madrid is as unique and exciting as the other three. However I associate much of the Olympics with the water both for the vista shots and for the events and there is not much landlocked Madrid can offer there. Also the four years after London work against it and I think it would be nice to see the next major western European nation to host a games be one who hasn't hosted as recently as Spain such as Germany, France, or Italy.


----------



## city_thing

The Chicago bid looks pretty boring... nothing spectacular at all. I guess the city is a very "safe" option for the IOC.

Rio really should win. Brasil has a huge economy and is developing rapidly, so I don't think money would be the problem people are making it out to be. Plus what country doesn't like Brasil? Everyone loves Brasilians. They've got rhythm and are sexy. 

I'm down with Brasil!


----------



## Mo Rush

rowing adjacent to the cbd is not spectacular?a lakefront venue for tennis not spectacular? an olympic village with its own beach not spectacular? parks for venues, skyscraper backdrop..


----------



## city_thing

Sure the back drop is nice looking enough, but the architecture is totally uninspired and bland. The renders seem half-arsed, surely they could have made them look a bit more spectacular to ignite the imagination rather than just pump out something mediocre. Even though the designs used now most likely won't be the actual designs (should Chicago win), the least they could have done is put some thought in like London did (with the muscle-like stadium).


----------



## Mo Rush

city_thing said:


> Sure the back drop is nice looking enough, but the architecture is totally uninspired and bland. The renders seem half-arsed, surely they could have made them look a bit more spectacular to ignite the imagination rather than just pump out something mediocre. Even though the designs used now most likely won't be the actual designs (should Chicago win), the least they could have done is put some thought in like London did (with the muscle-like stadium).


The renders are renders. Nothing else. I love renders and some of these are really just filling the space and could have been very much like London with dramatic conceptual structures. Chicago just chose to keep it simple and add the frills once the bid is won. Which IMO is a risk. A bid phase should really be all about selling yourself and I've repeated many times that the Olympic stadium render doesn't help.


----------



## RobH

The trouble with discussing these bids on an architecture forum is people will (and have) put too much emphasis on venue aesthetics. That will be a secondary concern to the IOC, most of whom will recognise renders are only placeholders anyway.

I also take isse with the idea that Chicago's bid is uninteresting. It's the equivilent to London building its stadium and aquatics centre in Hyde Park. It's all right there, _in_ the city centre YET it still has that park feel to it that the best games do. It's a wonderful concept - the best of both worlds in many ways. And the rowing on the lakefront with the skyscrapers in the background. And medal ceremonies and culturual events in another park. And having events on the island (I forget its name). All wonderful ideas.. 

Another point I forgot to mention re: Rio. I don't like the idea of having the ceremonies (and thefore the flame) at a different stadium to the track and field. That doesn't sit right with me, even if it does mean you sell more tickets to the OC. I don't like the idea of track and field athletes not competing under the flame, which is what Rio is proposing.


----------



## JP_Neptune

Well, I voted for Tokyo, since it's currently the bid with the highest rating and I believe a city that is hosting the Olympics should work for them.


----------



## hkskyline

*An Olympic effort by stars ; Bid for 2016 Games helped by big names *
30 July 2009
The Boston Globe

It's been 105 years since the Olympic Games raised the flag for a gold medalist in golf, but if the game's biggest names can help sway a small number of decision-makers, then golf might be back on the grandest of global sports stages, as early as 2016.

Golf is one of seven sports vying for two open spots at the 2016 Summer Games, along with baseball, softball, karate, squash, roller sports, and rugby sevens. On Aug. 13, the 15-member executive board of the International Olympic Committee will recommend the two sports to be added - a full IOC vote later will make it official.

In its bid for inclusion, golf has pulled out all the stops, with the help of the sport's top organizations and brightest stars. The PGA Tour, LPGA Tour, US Golf Association, R&A, and Augusta National Golf Club are some of the groups that have helped form the International Golf Federation. The IGF made its official presentation to the IOC executive board last month that included a 4 1/2-minute video featuring top players, past and present, speaking on how important it would be for golf to be part of the Olympics. Jack Nicklaus, Tiger Woods, Phil Mickelson, Anthony Kim, and Paula Creamer were featured Americans. But because this decision takes into account golf's global standing, appeal, and possibilities, the video also included, among others, Annika Sorenstam of Sweden, Ernie Els of South Africa, Camilo Villegas of Colombia, Lorena Ochoa of Mexico, Karrie Webb of Australia, Sergio Garcia of Spain, Mike Weir of Canada, and K.J. Choi of South Korea.

"One of the things I wish I had the chance to do was to represent my country and compete for a gold medal in the Olympic Games," Nicklaus says in the video. "The growth of the game in countries we have not seen in golf would be tremendous: China, India, Russia . . . It would give a real push to really grow the game."

Woods touted golf's responsibility in getting more youth involved with the game, something the IOC likely will consider when making its recommendation, since a sport's universal appeal among people of all ages, male and female, could be a deciding factor.

One big positive for golf is the interest coming from the world's best players and the possibility they will compete. Baseball has been part of 12 Olympic Games, but only five times as an official sport, starting in 1992. But the top major leaguers never were allowed to play, since Major League Baseball has little interest in disrupting its season in July and August. The US teams have been filled with college players and obscure minor leaguers.

But golf wouldn't have much trouble clearing its schedules to free up the world's best men and women. It also helps that golf in the Olympics could be held in a short window. A few practice rounds, followed by four days of 18-hole stroke play, and competitors could come and go in a week's time.

Another plus for golf is infrastructure: Expensive venues, in all likelihood, would have to be built for the other six candidates. The golf competition, however, would likely be contested on a course that already exists. If the IOC is concerned about the number of athletes, golf wouldn't be bringing many; the IGF's proposal calls for a field of 60 players for each tournament.

One drawback: The Olympics, while prestigious, would still probably rank lower than golf's major tournaments that have been around for decades or, in the case of the British Open, since 1860. If the IOC wants to add sports where the Olympics would be the unquestioned competitive summit, then golf might not get selected. The players, though, were quick to say how meaningful golf in the Olympics would be to them.

"As an athlete, the Olympics are everything," said Ochoa, the top- ranked woman. "[The Olympics are] all about values, and that's reflected in the game of golf."

Garcia and Mickelson shared that theme, pointing to many of golf's traits - honesty, integrity, sportsmanship - and how those fit perfectly into the Olympic spirit.

Said Els, "For me to compete in the Olympics would be an absolute dream come true."

Having so many established golf icons around the world coming together and pushing for golf to be selected can't hurt. But each of the seven sports made passionate pleas.

Golf has a strong case, with recognizable athletes doing their best sales job. In a sport with a long history and well-known past champions, perhaps Woods, Els, Garcia, and Mickelson go to bed at night dreaming about becoming the next George Seymour Lyon. He was the unlikely Canadian cricketer who, despite taking up golf at age 38, shot qualifying rounds of 85-84 to advance to match play, then slogged through five 36-hole matches at the Glen Echo Country Club in St. Louis to become the 1904 Olympic Games golf champion.

Will he be the last?


----------



## Cauê

Mo Rush said:


> rowing adjacent to the cbd is not spectacular?a lakefront venue for tennis not spectacular? an olympic village with its own beach not spectacular? parks for venues, skyscraper backdrop..


You have a photo of the beach in chicago for athletes in 2016? I love the idea. Rio offers a beach, too.

The Rio 2016 beach:










And, the park for athletes:










Rio offers a "Carioca Street" for the athletes, too. Is in the dramatic video of the city.
And, the skyscrapers of Rio are the mountains of the city. 
Chicago and Rio offer beautiful and different scenarios. But, in Rio are scenaRIOs HEHE


----------



## mattec

Rio seems to be recycling many of the their venues from their 2007 pan american games


----------



## danVan

mattec said:


> Rio seems to be recycling many of the their venues from their 2007 pan american games


I thought that was actually a point in favor of the rio bid, not spending a lot of money to build venues you already have.


----------



## Wey

-Corey- said:


> Wow Chicago has by far the best bid. I can't wait 'till October.


Bias.



Mo Rush said:


> rowing adjacent to the cbd is not spectacular?a lakefront venue for tennis not spectacular? an olympic village with its own beach not spectacular? parks for venues, skyscraper backdrop..


Funny how you've JUST described Rio's bid... :lol:



RobH said:


> Another point I forgot to mention re: Rio. I don't like the idea of having the ceremonies (and thefore the flame) at a different stadium to the track and field. That doesn't sit right with me, even if it does mean you sell more tickets to the OC. I don't like the idea of track and field athletes not competing under the flame, which is what Rio is proposing.


For the record: between the ceremonies, the torch would be transported to it's sitting at the track & field stadium for the whole games, 'til the closing ceremony. It is possible, and not too unpractical at all, since they're sepparated only by 1 mile or so.

And if necessary, Rio's bid made very clear that they could extend Engenhão (track & field stadium) to an 80.000 or so capacity in order for the ceremonies to take place over there, or even, in a last case, to build a new olympic stadium in the Olympic Park.

That's no obstacle at all.


----------



## DennisRodman97

Ok if its the chicago olympics why is the football games held outside chicago i dont mind wisconson but all the way to d.c , l.a , minnesota, nyc and philly i dont get it..

But i am rooting for rio to win it....america last hosted it in 1996 lets give another continent a chance....just like fifa gave africa a chance to host the 2010 fifa world cup.....go rio go


----------



## Mo Rush

because its the norm to use venues outside the city for football.


----------



## Áporo

Cauê said:


> * Rio 2016 Video:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The venues, olympic stadium, maracanã stadium, arenas, the Christ the Redeemer... scenaRIOs for 2016.



This video is indeed breathtaking. Everyone should see it.


----------



## Mo Rush

I've watched it probably 61 times over the last 2 weeks.


----------



## TEBC

-Corey- said:


> How good is the transportation in Rio? If they win, are they going to build subway lines?


Has a great metro system in the downtown and south zone (richest area) and many suburban lines that attend some of the far venues like deodoro. The problem is the new west district barra da tijuca that is far from the rest of the city separeted by huge mountains and forest. It´s linked only by 3 freeways, but with huge traffic. The less critical one is the freeway called "yellow line" but this line is a little far from the downtown and dangerous cause cross some of the dangerous areas in rio.

If Rio wins they have a project to connect Barra to South area by metro.


----------



## TEBC

Langers said:


> Nice video, *laughed* at the, "*huge crowds *will come together to watch triathlon and marathon swimming". :lol:
> 
> Still want Chicago to get it though.


Why? That did happened in Panamerican Games, cause it was an event verydemocratic that everyone could enjoy without having to pay. That´s one of the biggest advantages of Rio´s bid, the population is very engaged with the games. Rio is a city that breaths sport.


----------



## Lord David

^^^ Interesting point, a developing country that loves sport would most definitely take on the opportunity to cheer their side at the free events.

Compare that to a developed country in which Chicago is in. You'd expect most of the locals to try and get into the paid events even if it's the cheapest seats before wanting to watch a free event.


----------



## skobabe8

Lord David said:


> ^^^ Interesting point, a developing country that loves sport would most definitely take on the opportunity to cheer their side at the free events.
> 
> Compare that to a developed country in which Chicago is in. You'd expect most of the locals to try and get into the paid events even if it's the cheapest seats before wanting to watch a free event.


That's a really strange expectation you have. I think its safe to say attendance at any free Olympic events in most cities will be strong, developed or non-deveolped country.


----------



## hkskyline

Beijing residents lined up and paid good money for their tickets. There's an incredible amount of wealthy people. I don't recall events being free at all.


----------



## RobH

I think we're talking about events like the marathon and road cycling here hkskyline.


----------



## abrandao

*GO RIO!!!!!!!!!!* :banana::cheers::banana::cheers::banana:


----------



## isaidso

TEBC said:


> Why? That did happened in Panamerican Games, cause it was an event verydemocratic that everyone could enjoy without having to pay. That´s one of the biggest advantages of Rio´s bid, the population is very engaged with the games. Rio is a city that breaths sport.


I'd like the games to go to south America, but the fans in Brazil were really disrespectful of athletes from other nations at the Pan American Games. 'Fans' were jeering and booing anyone who wasn't from Brazil. It was disgusting and left a huge black mark on those games. Hordes of athletes talked about how they had trained their whole lives for that moment only to be treated like a bunch of animals. None of them ever want to compete in Brazil ever again.

I bet people on the IOC took notice. An Olympics in Brazil would have been nice, but are they really going to subject international athletes to being ridiculed and insulted like that? I'd be shocked if they give Rio the green light. Rio had a chance to shine at the Pan Ams, but blew it big time.


----------



## Wey

isaidso said:


> I'd like the games to go to south America, but the fans in Brazil were really disrespectful of athletes from other nations at the Pan American Games. 'Fans' were jeering and booing anyone who wasn't from Brazil. It was disgusting and left a huge black mark on those games. Hordes of athletes talked about how they had trained their whole lives for that moment only to be treated like a bunch of animals. None of them ever want to compete in Brazil ever again.
> 
> I bet people on the IOC took notice. An Olympics in Brazil would have been nice, but are they really going to subject international athletes to being ridiculed and insulted like that? I'd be shocked if they give Rio the green light. Rio had a chance to shine at the Pan Ams, but blew it big time.


How dramatic :|

It really was a very unfortunate situation, but solely as an effect of the miseducated and unfamiliarized locals with the big scale sportive conduct of the audience. Nothing that a broad public campaign aiming to set a bigger awareness (which is, sort of, kinda taking place now) couldn't fix... it's not an intrinsic unchangeable characteristic in the carioca's nature, as you seem to indicate. And specially, no reason for holding the games from Rio!


----------



## legal

isaidso said:


> I'd like the games to go to south America, but the fans in Brazil were really disrespectful of athletes from other nations at the Pan American Games. 'Fans' were jeering and booing anyone who wasn't from Brazil. It was disgusting and left a huge black mark on those games. Hordes of athletes talked about how they had trained their whole lives for that moment only to be treated like a bunch of animals. None of them ever want to compete in Brazil ever again.
> 
> I bet people on the IOC took notice. An Olympics in Brazil would have been nice, but are they really going to subject international athletes to being ridiculed and insulted like that? I'd be shocked if they give Rio the green light. Rio had a chance to shine at the Pan Ams, but blew it big time.



I think your opinion is a bit biased, blowing the situation that happened in Rio out of proportions to justify your REAL desire: that Rio would not get the Games... if that's the case, go ahead... it's your right to have a position or favorite candidate... but you are exaggerating what happened in Pan Ams and that's not fair.


----------



## Gorgonzola

The jeering and booing were NOT isolated incidents like some Brazilians try classify it. They were completelly widespread and and a disgusting sign of biggotry and lack of sportsmanship. 
A lot of competing teams got booed at and whats more annoying is that some Brazilian athletes were very supportive of this atitude:
http://ultimosegundo.ig.com.br/espo...cano_e_sao_criticados_por_atletas_941723.html
http://esportes.terra.com.br/panamericano2007/interna/0,,OI1794368-EI8332,00.html

And then after the embarassment settled in some people tried to dismiss it as "isolated incidents" or even more pathetic, tried to insinuate that the booing was a form a protest against the Bush administration (yeah right...)

But I guess that's a typical attitude of Cariocas, they even booed the president during the opening ceremony (the same president who made sure the city got enough money from the federal government to build all the venues :lol.
Anyway, I do agree that the silly attitude will be a major drawback for Rio.


----------



## hoosier

I don't want Chicago to get the bid. The people there are already so arrogant and think they shit ice cream and walk on clouds. Don't give them any more reason to have a bigger head.

Plus, the mayor is a corrupt megalomaniac who would squander most of the construction funds on bribes and kickbacks to political allies.

America is a nation in decline- let's give the games to a nation on the rise, like Brazil.


----------



## eagleguy

The City of Chicago is the best, with or without the games. If you think we are in decline and as an American you can do anything to stop it, Move to Brazil and don't come back here. I just wish you Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Cobucci

hoosier said:


> I don't want Chicago to get the bid. The people there are already so arrogant and think they shit ice cream and walk on clouds. Don't give them any more reason to have a bigger head.
> 
> Plus, the mayor is a corrupt megalomaniac who would squander most of the construction funds on bribes and kickbacks to political allies.
> 
> *America is a nation in decline*- let's give the games to a nation on the rise, like Brazil.


This is not true, but you got it right in the second affirmation.


----------



## hkskyline

*USOC says focus on Chicago 2016; no other cities being considered for future bids *
10 August 2009

COLORADO SPRINGS, Colo. (AP) - U.S. Olympic leaders repeated Monday that their attention is completely fixed on the quest to bring the 2016 Games to Chicago.

"Let me reiterate that position in the most adamant terms," CEO Stephanie Streeter said. "Chicago is not only our current bid city, it is our only bid city, and it is the sole focus of our efforts."

The statement came in the wake of recent reports that Pittsburgh might explore a bid for the 2020 Summer Games -- a possibility that would only exist if Chicago failed to land the 2016 Olympics.

Also, the deadline for submitting formal proposals for the 2018 Winter Olympics is in October, and cities such as Denver and Reno, Nev., have been mentioned in the past as possible candidates. Denver leaders have also said 2022 might be more realistic.

The USOC has repeatedly said it would not back 2018 bids. A city has to have the support of its Olympic federation to submit a bid. The USOC became more active in the bid process after confusion hurt New York's failed bid for the 2012 Olympics.

The International Olympic Committee will choose Chicago, Madrid, Rio de Janeiro or Tokyo to host the 2016 Olympics at its meeting in Copenhagen in October.

There are fewer than eight weeks left until the decision is made, and Streeter doesn't want other cities sharing the spotlight with Chicago.

"So, with all due respect to those cities that are dreaming about one day bidding for the Games, now is not the time," she said. "This is Chicago's time. Please join all of us at the USOC in standing with Chicago 2016. Given what they've accomplished in projecting the right image for our country, it is clear they have earned our full respect and devotion."


----------



## isaidso

legal said:


> I think your opinion is a bit biased, blowing the situation that happened in Rio out of proportions to justify your REAL desire: that Rio would not get the Games... if that's the case, go ahead... it's your right to have a position or favorite candidate... but you are exaggerating what happened in Pan Ams and that's not fair.


What ever dude. You shouldn't make assumptions about what people's real desire's are unless you're in possession of the facts. Do you know me? NO! It's really rude and insulting to assume people have an agenda and fabricate ideas about what that non existent agenda might be.

I shouldn't have to justify myself to you, but I will any way. I was one of the biggest boosters of Rio up until those Pan Am Games. Whether you choose to accept it or not, the poor behaviour of Brazilian 'fans' towards non-Brazilian athletes is very well documented. Go check yourself before shooting your mouth off.

Even some Brazilians on SSC felt obliged to apologize on behalf of their country men for what went on. They were beyond embarrassed. I'd suggest doing some research and digging before you insult people who are in possession of the facts. I watched the fall out of those games as it unfolded. I may not be 20 any more, but my memory is quite good, thank you very much.

No athlete should be booed while receiving a medal simply because the hosts wanted someone from their country to win. I've never seen such a despicable display in all my years watching sports. These were NOT isolated incidents either. I'd like very much for Brazil to get the Olympics, but athletes/visitors should never be treated that way. Brazil in 2016? Sorry, but they've got a heap of work to do to erase the damage that's been done in the eyes of many sports fans around the world.



Wey said:


> How dramatic :|
> 
> It really was a very unfortunate situation, but solely as an effect of the miseducated and unfamiliarized locals with the big scale sportive conduct of the audience. Nothing that a broad public campaign aiming to set a bigger awareness (which is, sort of, kinda taking place now) couldn't fix... it's not an intrinsic unchangeable characteristic in the carioca's nature, as you seem to indicate. And specially, no reason for holding the games from Rio!


I fully appreciate that it was unfamiliarity with proper etiquette at an international sporting event and an offshoot of Brazilian soccer culture, but that's simply not good enough. It's natural that people outside of Brazil are hesitant about a Rio Olympics after what happened there at the Rio Pan Ams. Do you think people want to subject themselves to that again? I certainly wouldn't want to send my kid there to be booed after training his whole life for the Olympics. Would you?

I wish it weren't so, but this did happen. It's unfortunate, but trust has to be built back up again. That will take time.


----------



## Chris00

I think it will be in good hands wherever it will go.


----------



## Wey

Gorgonzola said:


> The jeering and booing were NOT isolated incidents like some Brazilians try classify it. They were completelly widespread and and a disgusting sign of biggotry and lack of sportsmanship.
> A lot of competing teams got booed at and whats more annoying is that some Brazilian athletes were very supportive of this atitude:
> http://ultimosegundo.ig.com.br/espo...cano_e_sao_criticados_por_atletas_941723.html
> http://esportes.terra.com.br/panamericano2007/interna/0,,OI1794368-EI8332,00.html
> 
> And then after the embarassment settled in some people tried to dismiss it as "isolated incidents" or even more pathetic, tried to insinuate that the booing was a form a protest against the Bush administration (yeah right...)
> 
> But I guess that's a typical attitude of Cariocas, they even booed the president during the opening ceremony (the same president who made sure the city got enough money from the federal government to build all the venues :lol.
> Anyway, I do agree that the silly attitude will be a major drawback for Rio.


:blahblah:

For crying out loud! You make it sound like that's something they ALWAYS have done, and will unvariably do for the centuries to come... :lol::lol:

NO ONE sai it was an isolated incident within the PanAm games, we just referred that such an incident had never ocurred previously in the other several "low key" sportive events the city so oftenly hosts. Never hapenned in a Futsal Cup, nor in the Volleyball International, nor any other of significance! The PanAm were at a "differente level" for them, they just weren't prepared, THAT'S IT! You're making a huge thing out of nothing.

And btw, after such an incident, campaings have ALREADY been started to fix that ettiquete flaw by the means of a general awareness of conduct, and results have yet been seen in abbundance...



isaidso said:


> I fully appreciate that it was unfamiliarity with proper etiquette at an international sporting event and an offshoot of Brazilian soccer culture, but that's simply not good enough. It's natural that people outside of Brazil are hesitant about a Rio Olympics after what happened there at the Rio Pan Ams. Do you think people want to subject themselves to that again? I certainly wouldn't want to send my kid there to be booed after training his whole life for the Olympics. Would you?
> 
> I wish it weren't so, but this did happen. It's unfortunate, but trust has to be built back up again. That will take time.


Don't worry, we got seven years til then... :lol:


----------



## Cauê

isaidso said:


> What ever dude. You shouldn't make assumptions about what people's real desire's are unless you're in possession of the facts. Do you know me? NO! It's really rude and insulting to assume people have an agenda and fabricate ideas about what that non existent agenda might be.
> 
> I shouldn't have to justify myself to you, but I will any way. I was one of the biggest boosters of Rio up until those Pan Am Games. Whether you choose to accept it or not, the poor behaviour of Brazilian 'fans' towards non-Brazilian athletes is very well documented. Go check yourself before shooting your mouth off.
> 
> Even some Brazilians on SSC felt obliged to apologize on behalf of their country men for what went on. They were beyond embarrassed. I'd suggest doing some research and digging before you insult people who are in possession of the facts. I watched the fall out of those games as it unfolded. I may not be 20 any more, but my memory is quite good, thank you very much.
> 
> No athlete should be booed while receiving a medal simply because the hosts wanted someone from their country to win. I've never seen such a despicable display in all my years watching sports. These were NOT isolated incidents either. I'd like very much for Brazil to get the Olympics, but athletes/visitors should never be treated that way. Brazil in 2016? Sorry, but they've got a heap of work to do to erase the damage that's been done in the eyes of many sports fans around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> I fully appreciate that it was unfamiliarity with proper etiquette at an international sporting event and an offshoot of Brazilian soccer culture, but that's simply not good enough. It's natural that people outside of Brazil are hesitant about a Rio Olympics after what happened there at the Rio Pan Ams. Do you think people want to subject themselves to that again? I certainly wouldn't want to send my kid there to be booed after training his whole life for the Olympics. Would you?
> 
> I wish it weren't so, but this did happen. It's unfortunate, but trust has to be built back up again. That will take time.


Not paranoid...


----------



## Cauê

And about the marathon, the route of Rio is a bonus to the event.


----------



## TEBC

isaidso said:


> I'd like the games to go to south America, but the fans in Brazil were really disrespectful of athletes from other nations at the Pan American Games. 'Fans' were jeering and booing anyone who wasn't from Brazil. It was disgusting and left a huge black mark on those games. Hordes of athletes talked about how they had trained their whole lives for that moment only to be treated like a bunch of animals. None of them ever want to compete in Brazil ever again.
> 
> I bet people on the IOC took notice. An Olympics in Brazil would have been nice, but are they really going to subject international athletes to being ridiculed and insulted like that? I'd be shocked if they give Rio the green light. Rio had a chance to shine at the Pan Ams, but blew it big time.



The american media made a big deal of it!! it wasnt like you were saying. I know because i went to the games and for sure some ignorant people booed but in sports that they are not familiarized, it was wrong but we, people who have more education, tried to convince them to stop it. But it was for few sports and Rio already hosted maby intl events after that without this problem. And In an olympic games the prices will be a lot more expensive and composed by many foreigners avoiding these ignorant people to act like that.


----------



## TEBC




----------



## girlicious_likeme

Rio 2016, then Toronto 2020! :rofl:


----------



## nomarandlee

TEBC said:


> The american media made a big deal of it!! it wasnt like you were saying. I know because i went to the games and for sure some ignorant people booed but in sports that they are not familiarized, it was wrong but we, people who have more education, tried to convince them to stop it. But it was for few sports and Rio already hosted maby intl events after that without this problem. And In an olympic games the prices will be a lot more expensive and composed by many foreigners avoiding these ignorant people to act like that.


 Please don't speak of things you do not know. I never saw one report on the American media about it. Perhaps there was a story or two slipped out about it but I sure as hell never saw it in order to justify claiming it was made a "big deal of".


----------



## nomarandlee

hoosier said:


> I don't want Chicago to get the bid. The people there are already so arrogant and think they shit ice cream and walk on clouds. Don't give them any more reason to have a bigger head.
> 
> Plus, the mayor is a corrupt megalomaniac who would squander most of the construction funds on bribes and kickbacks to political allies.
> 
> America is a nation in decline- let's give the games to a nation on the rise, like Brazil.


 Wow, what a petty bitter hoosier you are. To bad your such a pill, perhaps if you weren't the peeps in Chicago would act nicer to ya.


----------



## PortoNuts

girlicious_likeme said:


> Rio 2016, then Toronto 2020! :rofl:


Eh that would be perfect!:banana: But highly unlikely to happen.


----------



## nomarandlee

> http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/sns-ap-oly-ioc-new-sports,0,5701901.story
> 
> *IOC executive board recommends golf, rugby for inclusion in 2016 Summer Games*
> 
> STEPHEN WILSON
> AP Sports Writer
> 8:39 a.m. CDT, August 13, 2009
> 
> BERLIN (AP) — International Olympic leaders selected golf and rugby Thursday for proposed inclusion in the 2016 Summer Games, rejecting bids from baseball, softball and three other sports.
> 
> The International Olympic Committee executive board narrowed the field to two from a list of seven, which also included squash, karate and roller sports.
> 
> *The board will submit golf and rugby sevens — a faster-paced version of the standard 15-a-side game — for ratification by the full 106-member IOC assembly in Copenhagen in October.*
> 
> The board also gave final approval to the inclusion of women's boxing in the 2012 London Olympics. Boxing had been the only summer Olympic sport without women competitors.
> 
> Leaders of the seven sports bidding to be added to the 2016 games made presentations to the IOC board in June in Lausanne, Switzerland, and continued to lobby extensively. The attributes of each sport were contained in a report by the IOC program commission which was reviewed by the board Thursday before the vote.
> 
> Golf was played at the 1900 Paris Olympics and 1904 St. Louis Games. The sport's backers say bringing the game back into the Olympics would help it develop worldwide, noting many governments only fund Olympic sports.
> 
> Tiger Woods and other top players have indicated they would play in the Olympics if golf gets the nod from the IOC.
> 
> "Golf is a truly global sport and it should have been in the Olympics a while ago," Woods said Tuesday. "If it does get in, it would be great for golf and some of the other small countries that are now emerging in golf."
> 
> Golf proposes a 72-hole stroke-play competition for men and women, with 60 players in each field. The world's top 15 players would qualify automatically, and all major professional tours would alter tournament schedules to avoid a clash with the Olympics.
> 
> Rugby, which was played in four different Olympics between 1900 and 1924 in the full 15-a-side format, proposes the 7-a-side version for both men and women. The International Rugby Board would scrap its Sevens World Cup to ensure the Olympics is the sport's top event.
> 
> Final approval of the two sports will require a simple majority vote by the full IOC in October. It's unclear whether they will be voted on individually or together.
> 
> Softball and baseball had been seeking a return after being voted off the program four years ago for the 2012 London Games. Attempted reinstatements were rejected by the IOC in 2006.
> 
> Softball, a women's event which debuted at the 1996 Atlanta Olympics, has focused on spreading the sport among youth and women in the Muslim world and Africa, and staying free of doping scandals. It offered to organize a men's Olympic tournament as well if readmitted by the IOC.
> 
> Baseball — which has failed to bring top players to the Olympics due to a scheduling clash with the U.S. major leagues— offered a shortened five-day, eight-team format intended to ensure the participation of big-name stars.
> 
> In 2005, after voting to drop baseball and softball, IOC members rejected the five other sports put up for inclusion — rugby, golf, karate, squash and roller sports. At that time, approval required a two-thirds majority.



..


----------



## billkas

I think it's gonna be sth like that: 

2012: Europe
2016: America [North or south, i cannot predict]
2020: Asia or Europe


----------



## Escalabitano

^^I agree.

2012: London
2016: Rio de Janeiro
2020: Lisbon


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago Olympic bid in spotlight at USOC hall of fame induction ceremony *
13 August 2009

CHICAGO (AP) - Athletes being inducted into the U.S. Olympic Committee's Hall of fame walked the carpet at the induction ceremony Wednesday in Chicago, part of a final push to drum up buzz about the city's bid for the 2016 Summer Olympics.

The spotlight on the event dimmed slightly because one of the most high-profile backers of the city's bid, basketball great Michael Jordan, didn't attend, even though the 1992 gold-medal Olympic basketball Dream Team he played on was being inducted.

The former Chicago Bull has already lent his name and support to the bid, appearing in a public service campaign, but his absence did take some of the star power out of the event meant to put the sports spotlight on Chicago.

"Everyone wants to see Michael. Being inducted into anything with Michael is a great honor for us but it's Michael, I guess that mystique is part of what makes him so appealing to everybody," said David Robinson, one of Jordan's Olympic teammates.

Chicago is looking for all the attention it can get ahead of the International Olympic Committee's decision on which city will host the 2016 Games. Chicago is a finalist along with Tokyo, Madrid and Rio de Janeiro. The IOC will meet in Copenhagen on Oct. 2 to decide.

About 3,600 people attended the USOC induction ceremony, which was also the final blowout fundraiser for local Olympic organizers and raised about $5 million. About two dozen athletes, coaches and an Olympic official were inducted including such big names as basketball greats Patrick Ewing and Scottie Pippen, track star Michael Johnson and Mike Krzyzewski, who was an assistant coach on the 1992 Dream Team.

But Jordan isn't the only big name from Chicago who local organizers are counting on to help land the games as the IOC decision nears.

President Barack Obama could be the one who helps seals the deal. The former Illinois senator has a home in Chicago just a few blocks from the park where the proposed Olympic Stadium would be built.

"Certainly it will help put the bid over the top if the president can make his presence known in Copenhagen but I think the city has covered all bases," USOC acting CEO Stephanie Streeter said.

Then-British Prime Minister Tony Blair was widely credited with helping London land the 2012 Games because he lobbied IOC members in person in the days before the decisive vote.

Streeter said U.S. Olympic officials haven't gotten word yet on whether Obama will be in Copenhagen and if he does come they likely won't know about it until the last minute.

Obama already has been a frequent and vocal supporter of the city's bid, recently appearing in a videotaped message shown to Olympic officials in Africa and forming a White House Office of Olympic, Paralympic and Youth Sport.

"Let's face it ... in many places around the world he's kind of a rock star," said Olympic gymnastics gold medalist Bart Conner, who's active in promoting Chicago's bid and attended Wednesday's event.

At this late hour in the city's bid, Conner said support from city residents also needs to be obvious.

"I think that's one of the most important things we can do is demonstrate to the IOC our city believes in the games, believes in what the Olympics stand for and will treat it right," Conner said.

But that hasn't always been so clear cut. Local Olympic officials have spent weeks holding public meetings around the city after some aldermen were critical of Chicago Mayor Richard Daley for telling the IOC he would sign a contract requiring the city to take full financial responsibility for the games.

Aldermen worried about the city's potential liability and complained they had been kept in the dark about Daley's plans.

But Daley has athletes such as Pippen behind him as he and others at the induction ceremony pledged to do what they could to keep building momentum for Chicago's bid.

"I think the mayor and his staff has done an outstanding job. Just keep cheering them on and hopefully things work out," Pippen said.


----------



## Scba

It would make a lot of sense for baseball/softball to be reinstated if Chicago gets it, where the venues already exist. Shame.


----------



## Cauê

Golf and Rugby Get Boost for 2016 Olympics! 

The proposal for the golf at Rio is one of two clubs:










Gavea Golf Club




























Itanhangá Golf Club


----------



## nomarandlee

Scba said:


> It would make a lot of sense for baseball/softball to be reinstated if Chicago gets it, where the venues already exist. Shame.


 Yes, MLB dropped the ball by not making every accommodation they could. They will never be able to put the game on a stage internationally then they would if Chicago (with the possible exception of NYC) hosted with games at Wrigley and Comisky and if somehow Tokyo won it would also be a good stage.

I wish the IOC would let each host nation choose one or two extra sports, with IOC approval, to be included in the program.


----------



## swifty78

Bugger Chicago off USA has hosted enough olympics summer and winter and bout time for somewhere new like Rio


----------



## Walbanger

I'm glab Rugby is being recommeded for the Olympics but isn't Rugby 7's more of a novelty game?
I know its not feasible for a 15 a side olympic competion, especially when there's a high profile WC but 7's really isn't an independent sport or one that you can play exclusively, is it?
I mean isn't 7's a tournament/festival game for first XV players and for the Fans to get shitfaced on Beer?

Could be good for the Olympics and Rugby but I can't see it being a recuitment coup.

If Rugby 7's is included for 2016, where should it be played?
If Tokyo wins, I'd say the obvious choice would be Chichibunomiya Rugby Stadium.

Any guess for the others?
Ryan Field in Chicago maybe?
The capacity wouldn't have to be very high, say 20 000.
The US Rugby 7's have previouly used Petco Park, Home Depo and Sam Boyd, neither can fit proper Rugby dimensions so maybe 7's fields are not standardised or the IRB are not too concerned as it's not the elite level of the Code.


----------



## nomarandlee

Around Chicago I supposed it could be played at the new Olympic, Ryan Field, Soldier Field, Toyota Park. Not sure how easily rugby field dimensions will fit be accommodated for those revenues though.

Also I read that the baseball stadiums may host the rugby games. That to me would seem the oddest fit though especially since the games would have to be retrofitted during the middle of the baseball season.



swifty78 said:


> Bugger Chicago off USA has hosted enough Olympics summer and winter and bout time for somewhere new like Rio


Then Australia being a relatively small country and already having hosted twice shouldn't host again for another 150 years.


----------



## Carlos Teixeira

Go RIOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## swifty78

yep not expecting to see the olympics again for a while in Australia but lets see places like South American, African and Middle Eastern countries have a shot as the whole world shouldnt have to revolve round USA and other high profile western nations


----------



## billkas

Rio is the best option! Go Rio!


----------



## RobH

swifty78 said:


> yep not expecting to see the olympics again for a while in Australia but lets see places like South American, African and Middle Eastern countries have a shot as the whole world shouldnt have to revolve round USA and other high profile western nations


Given how much it costs and how much expertise is needed, there's very good reasons for it being so. Criticising the IOC for revolving their games around developed nations would be like criticising banks for only lending to people who can pay them back.


----------



## Lord David

swifty78 said:


> yep not expecting to see the olympics again for a while in Australia but lets see places like South American, African and Middle Eastern countries have a shot as the whole world shouldnt have to revolve round USA and other high profile western nations


Australia will only bid until well after our FIFA WC bids. That would be the 2020's at the earliest.

The AOC would most definitely put Melbourne first over Brisbane not only due to our experience at the 2006 Commonwealth Games but the fact that Brisbane went first during our previous bid attempts.

Brisbane cannot win the bid using a sole mix of 1982 Commonwealth Games venues/2001 Goodwill Games venues (heavily upgraded and revamped) with some new venues, as the main concern is public transport to such venues (particularly those south). Only if there is a major overhaul of the transport grid, which I can only foresee a subway/metro system linking the Olympic park, Chandler suburb and CBD, being a viable option to solve the transport problem. That comes to say that such a thing is risky and will cost alot.

Don't be surprised if say Perth makes a bid before you try.


----------



## xikaumrio

RobH said:


> Given how much it costs and how much expertise is needed, there's very good reasons for it being so. Criticising the IOC for revolving their games around developed nations would be like criticising banks for only lending to people who can pay them back.


The question now is: who says we cannot pay for it now? the four cities (or their countries) have enough money to pay it. But we were the only who gave official guarantees to do so. So .. it can explains the past not anymore.


----------



## Maxsnape

*What is your stadium of ceremony and Olympic favorite?*


----------



## Haoting

It's time South America host a summer olympics and Rio would look spectacular on TV. Rio 2016!


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

*M**A**D**R**I**D*

*2016*:banana:


----------



## RobH

xikaumrio said:


> The question now is: who says we cannot pay for it now? the four cities (or their countries) have enough money to pay it. But we were the only who gave official guarantees to do so. So .. it can explains the past not anymore.


I wasn't trying to say otherwise.


----------



## ReiAyanami

Tokyo! They even plan to make the stadium like a geofront!! :3


----------



## Ivanski

Rio with Maracana of course, I would love to see it modernized :yes:


----------



## xikaumrio

Rio 2016's stand in Berlin:










Have you got pics of the others?


----------



## Jorge M

ReiAyanami said:


> Tokyo! They even plan to make the stadium like a geofront!! :3


Seele will destroy it in the end, so why bother?


----------



## Cobucci

Ivanski said:


> Rio with Maracana of course, I would love to see it modernized :yes:


You will already see it in 2014 Fifa WC


----------



## TEBC

RobH said:


> Given how much it costs and how much expertise is needed, there's very good reasons for it being so. Criticising the IOC for revolving their games around developed nations would be like criticising banks for only lending to people who can pay them back.


Yes, that´s why they should give it to Rio. Because the World crisis for instance, didnt affect Brazilian economy!! If we think the same way as you do. So, Brazil is the better option.


----------



## Ivanski

Cobucci said:


> You will already see it in 2014 Fifa WC


Right, didn't think of the wc


----------



## eomer

billkas said:


> 2012: Europe
> 2016: America [North or south, i cannot predict]
> 2020: Asia or Europe


2016: America (Chicago)
2020: Asia or Africa (Tokyo or Capetown) 
2024: Africa or Europe (Capetown or Marseille)


----------



## RobH

TEBC said:


> Yes, that´s why they should give it to Rio. Because the World crisis for instance, didnt affect Brazilian economy!! If we think the same way as you do. So, Brazil is the better option.


Rio have a strong case, but just because we have, at last, seen a good bid from South America doesn't mean they should automatically get it. The other bids are very good as well, recession or no recession.

I was merely describing why South America and Africa haven't had in the past in my last post, not giving any sort of hint as to what should happen in October.


----------



## TEBC

RobH said:


> Rio have a strong case, but just because we have, at last, seen a good bid from South America doesn't mean they should automatically get it. The other bids are very good as well, recession or no recession.
> 
> I was merely describing why South America and Africa haven't had in the past in my last post, not giving any sort of hint as to what should happen in October.


No, you were being prejudice.


----------



## JRQ

TEBC said:


> No, you were being prejudice.


The United States still has the largest and most powerful economy by far; and with the stimulus money Obama is handing out like candy, particularly in his home city, I know funding will be no problem. Really in terms of funding, consistency, and overall ability to pull the games off, Chicago and Tokyo would be about even, with Madrid being right up there as well. Rio would come in last in my opinion. Whether that be a distant or close last place, I'm not going to make that call because I really wouldn't know. Is it time for a South American city to host? Probably, but that really should have any precedence in the matter. The city with the best planned venue and the best ability to actually pull it off in a safe and timely manner should win. 

You're biased towards Rio and I'm biased towards Chicago . Don't point out others when you do the same thing.


----------



## Dan Caumo

I think USA had too many olympic event already: 4 summer games (2 of the last 7) and 4 winter games (2 of the last 8). There was 43 olympic events already (without the canceled ones) and USA organized 8 (almost 20%).

Madrid could be a good choice, but Europe 2004 / Asia 2008 / Europe 2012 / Europe 2016 isn't the better choice to the IOC that needs to improve the olympic at the worldwide.

This way I think could be Tokyo 2016 or Rio 2016. Asia is the largest and the most populous continent. Japan had just one summer games 45 years ago (52 in 2016). South America never had the games and Brazil is a large and populous country and the eighth economic power (the only one of the top ten that didn't organized yet).


----------



## backupcoolm4n

Dan Caumo said:


> I think USA had too many olympic event already: 4 summer games (2 of the last 7) and 4 winter games (2 of the last 8). There was 43 olympic events already (without the canceled ones) and USA organized 8 (almost 20%).
> 
> Madrid could be a good choice, but Europe 2004 / Asia 2008 / Europe 2012 / Europe 2016 isn't the better choice to the IOC that needs to improve the olympic at the worldwide.
> 
> This way I think could be Tokyo 2016 or Rio 2016. Asia is the largest and the most populous continent. Japan had just one summer games 45 years ago (52 in 2016). South America never had the games and Brazil is a large and populous country and the eighth economic power (the only one of the top ten that didn't organized yet).



please dont be ignorant, the us got alot of the first ones when hardly any nations played, and just think we are the most powerful country in the world we are well fit to handle these kinds of events plus when it comes to the US we should not consider the country as much as the city under consideration, Chicago has never hosted the olympics nor an event this huge, President Obama is from there and it is the third most populous US city, it deserves this, plus it is a leading environmentally friendly city


----------



## RobH

TEBC said:


> No, you were being prejudice.


Tell me where I was being even slightly prejudice. Go on. You can't can you? I bet nobody else in this forum looking through my posts can either.

If you can't discuss the issues Rio faces without accusing those who make valid points of being prejudiced you don't deserve to be welcoming the world in 2016, and you don't deserve to have your account kept open on this forum either.

I think I'm owed an apology from you, but I won't be holding my breath.

And incidentally, I've reported that post to the mods because you clearly don't know how discussions in internet forums are supposed to work (which is a bit odd given that you've posted more than 5000 times). hno: 

What I do know is if you carry on with this line of argument the mods will lock this thread again, and I'll be one of those asking for it to be locked. So either argue properly, like an adult rather than a 10 year old kid, or go somewhere else. :bash:


----------



## 1772

backupcoolm4n said:


> Chicago has never hosted the olympics nor an event this huge, *President Obama is from there* and it is the third most populous US city, it deserves this, plus it is a leading environmentally friendly city


Why is this relevant? 
Not that I wouldn't want to see Chicago host it.


----------



## nomarandlee

1772 said:


> Why is this relevant?
> Not that I wouldn't want to see Chicago host it.


Because the optics of watching a President walk from his home literally a few blocks away into the Olympic stadium has a certain appeal for some.


----------



## Cauê

TEBC said:


> *Rio 2016 Gains Momentum*
> Thursday, August 20, 2009 9:05am EDT GB Staff
> Font size:
> 
> A source close to the International Olympic Committee (IOC) told AFP Thursday that Rio de Janeiro's bid for the 2016 Summer Olympic Games is gathering momentum, while Chicago 2016 is losing ground equally fast and alienating many IOC member previous favourable to them, largely due to gaffes by the United States Olympic Committee (USOC).
> AFP reports Tokyo and Madrid still have a chance but have much ground to make up before the IOC vote in Copenhagen October 2.
> 
> According to AFP, Rio has made huge advances ever since IOC member Carlos Nuzman made a "passionate and effective" presentation to the European Olympic Committee in Istanbul last November. Aided to a large part by Brazilian president Luis Ignacio Lula da Silva, they have built on that steadily and, reports AFP, with apparently a vibrant economy and the funds in place they are ready to meet all the requirements of the IOC.
> 
> The source said there were other factors in Rio's favour. "Jacques Rogge leaves office in 2013 and what he really wants to leave is a legacy. He was in charge when Beijing hosted a really successful Games despite universal scepticism beforehand and he pushed through the World Youth Olympics, which many believe will not be a success. What better legacy to leave than seeing South America win the right to host the Games for the first time on your watch", said the source.
> 
> As for the high level of crime and the fact that the 2007 Pan American Games (in Rio) were widely believed by IOC members, who were present, to be chaotic and disorganized, the source said, "they want to talk about crime, well the (football) World Cup is in South Africa next and it is not exactly renowned for its peaceful streets".
> 
> But the source conceded that Tokyo had many things going for it, its compactness, financial guarantees that stood up to inspection, and a genuinely sound infrastructure in place, but there was on drawback. "it is simply too soon after Beijing".
> http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_bids/rio_2016/1216134604.html


Go Rio!!!

:banana:


----------



## koolio

Lord David said:


> ^^^ How odd, on account your avatar, if I'm not mistaken is from the movie Brazil! Rio should win! Then Chicago, if the IOC believes now isn't, though it very much is, time for Rio.


I loved the movie Brazil ... just don't think they would be a better host than Chicago or Tokyo (although my personal preference is Tokyo).


----------



## Wey

nomarandlee said:


> Because the optics of watching a President walk from his home literally a few blocks away into the Olympic stadium has a certain appeal for some.


How odd, I thought the president lived in DC... :|


----------



## nomarandlee

Wey said:


> How odd, I thought the president lived in DC... :|


That's just his temporary guest worker home. His REAL home is on the south side of Chicago blocks from the Olympic stadium.


----------



## rsol2000

http://www.gamesbids.com/forums/inde...howtopic=14768

Price Nawaf Faisal Fahd Abdulaziz - Saudi Arabia - Chicago
Tamas Ajan - Hungary - Chicago
Prince Ahmad Al-Fahad Al-Sabah - Kuwait - Chicago
Princess Haya Bint Al Hussein - UAE - Tokyo
Sheikh Tamim Bin Hamad Al Thani - Qatar - Chicago
Prince Albert II - Monaco - Rio de Janeiro
Shahid Ali - Pakistan - Chicago
Beatrice Allen - Gambia - Chicago
Thomas Bach - Germany - Rio de Janeiro
Patrick Baumann - Switzerland - Rio de Janeiro
Fernando Bello - Portugal - Rio de Janeiro
Sepp Blatter - Switzerland - Rio de Janeiro
Claudia Bokel - Germany - Rio de Janeiro
Valeri Borzov - Ukraine - Rio de Janeiro
Andres Botero Philippsbourne - Colombia - Chicago
Els van Breda Vriesman - Netherlands - Rio de Janeiro
Ukraine - Sergey bubka - Rio de Janeiro
Franco Carraro - Italy - Rio de Janeiro
Richard Carrion - Puerto Rico - Chicago
Patrick Chamunda - Zambia - Chicago
Chang Ung - Korea DPR - Madrid
Ottavio Cinguanta - Italy - Madrid
John Bowling Coastes - Australia - Rio de Janeiro
Philip Coles - Australia - Rio de Janeiro
Sir Philip Craven - Great Britain - Chicago
Manuela Di Centa - Italy - Rio de Janeiro
Lamine Diack - Senegal - Madrid
Alpha Ibrahim Diallo - Madrid
Ivan Dibos - Peru - Rio de Janeiro
Guy Drut - France - Madrid
Hicham El Guerrouj - Morocco - Madrid
Nawal El Moutawakei - Morocco - Rio de Janeiro
Fransisco Elizalde - Philippines - Chicago
Rania Elwani - Egypt - Chicago
Ugur Erdener - Turkey - Rio de Janeiro
Rene Fasel - Switzerland - Madrid
Timothy Fok - Hong Kong - Tokyo
Frankie Fredericks - Namibia - Chicago
Anton Geesink - Netherlands - Rio de Janeiro
Alex Gilady - Israel - Chicago
Reynaldo Gonzalez Lopez - Cuba - Rio de Janeiro
Kevan Gosper - Australia - Chicago
Issa Hayatou - Cameroon - Chicago
Ke Zhenliang - PR China - Rio de Janeiro
Gerhard Heiberg - Norway - Madrid
Henri, Grad Duke of Luxembourg - Luxembourgh - Madrid
Patrick Hickey - Ireland (the real one) - Chicago
Nicole L.M. Hoevertsz - Aruba - Chicago
Prince Tunku Imran - Malaysia - Tokyo
Willi Kaltschmitt Lujan - Guatemala - Rio de Janeiro
Gian-Franco Kasper - Switzerland - Rio de Janeiro
Nat Indrapana - land - Tokyo
Kipchoge Keino - Kenya - Chicago
Toni Khoury - Lebanon - Tokyo
Jean-Calude Killy - France - Madrid
Saku Koivu - Finland - Chicago
Mustapha Larfaoui - Algeria - Rio de Janeiro
Lee Jun-Hee - Korea Republic - Madrid
Princess Nora - Liechtenstein - Madrid
Gunulla Lindberg - Sweden - Rio de Janeiro
Arne Ljungqvist - Sweden - Madrid
Julio Cesar Maglione - Rio de Janeiro
Robin Mitchell - Fiji - Tokyo
Dae Sung Moon - Kore Republic - Rio de Janeiro
Samin Moudallal - Syria - Rio de Janeiro
Mohammed Mzali - Tunisia - Rio de Janeiro
Ng Ser Miang - Singapore - Tokyo
Lambis Nikolau - Greece - Chicago
Francis Nyangweso - Uganda - Chicago
Will-Alexander, Prince of Orange - Netherlands - Madrid
Denis Oswald - Switzerland - Madrid
Lassana Palenfo - Cote d'Ivoire - Chicago
Mario Pescante - Italy - Madrid
Aleksandr Popov - Russia - Rio de Janeiro
Dick Pound - Canada - Tokyo
Sam Ramsamy - South Africa - Chicago
Sir Craig Reedie - Great Britain - Chicago
Francesco Ricci Bitti - Italy - Rio de Janeiro
Anne, Princess Royal - Great Britain - Chicago
Yumilka Ruiz Luaces - Cuba - Rio de Janeiro
Mounir Sabet - Egypt - Rio de Janeiro
Meliton Sanchez Rivas - Panama - Chicago
Pal Schmitt - Hungary - Madrid
Rebecca Scott - Canada - Chicago
Austin Sealy - Barbados - Chicago
Randhir Signh - India - Tokyo
Vitali Smirnov - Russia - Madrid
Rita Subowo - Indonesia - Tokyo
Irena Szewinska - Poland - Rio de Janeiro
Peter Taliberg - Finland - Madrid
Shamil Tarpishchev - Russia - Rio de Janeiro
Walther Troger - Germany - Rio de Janeiro
Mario Vazques Rana - Mexico - Madrid
Olegario Vazquez Rana - Mexico - Madrid
Antun Vrdoljak - Croatia - Rio de Janeiro
Leo Wallner - Austria - Rio de Janeiro
Pernilla Wiberg - Sweden - Rio de Janeiro
Wu Ching-Kou - Chinese Taipei - Tokyo
yu Zaiqing - PR China - Rio de Janeiro
Kan Zelezny - Czech Republic - Rio de Janeiro

So after Round One

*Rio de Janeiro - 39*
Chicago - 29
Madrid - 21
Tokyo - 11

I used geopolitics, the IOC member themselves, the date they joined the IOC, whether they were a former athlete and guess work to assign a city. I am actually interested in seeing how close my first round is to the actual first round. I am guessing it will be spot on on the order.

http://www.gamesbids.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=14768


----------



## Wey

nomarandlee said:


> That's just his temporary guest worker home. His REAL home is on the south side of Chicago blocks from the Olympic stadium.


Please! By then he'll have completely lost his appeal... :lol:


----------



## RobH

Wey, that's not the issue though.

The issue is, will he have lost his appeal by October 2nd when the vote takes place? I don't think so! I think he could very well do for Chicago 2016 what Blair did for London 2012 and what Putin did for Sochi 2014. Anyone who thinks this isn't possible has their head in the sand. Obama, if he goes to Copehhagen, will have a definite influence; the question is how big it'll be and whether it'll be enough to push Chicago over the line first.


----------



## Lord David

^^ All you need is Presidente Obama to go to Copenhagen when the voting takes place and lobby in person. Have him speak about the town he's called home for so many years, being Senator of the state of Illinois and most importantly, gibber a paragraph or so in French!

Tout his ability to command (err read) languages by speaking in English, then French, Spanish, Portuguese and finally, a little bit of Japanese! That'll win the IOC over.

A little Arabic, Azerbaijani and Czech is a bonus!


----------



## swifty78

interesting... but id still like it to go to Rio


----------



## corredor06

when do they decide the winner?


----------



## Severiano

At first, I thought Chicago was a shoo in. But now I am leaning toward Rio. I think the bids are equal as far as venues go. And Rio is a world class city with some of the most beautiful surroundings in the world


----------



## DimitriB

I hope there will be more candidates.
At the moment Rio is my favourite, but I have some doubts.
Brazil gets WC in 2014, and to major events in a short time, can cost them votes.
Madrid doesn't get it, I think, because London 2012 is on the same continent.
Chicago has a good bid, and Tokyo has got already the Olympics.

I hope Buenos Aires will place a bid, it will improve many sports in Argentina


----------



## RobH

Well, there won't be any more candidates for 2016, the vote is in a month's time.


----------



## Lord David

DimitriB said:


> I hope there will be more candidates.
> At the moment Rio is my favourite, but I have some doubts.
> Brazil gets WC in 2014, and to major events in a short time, can cost them votes.
> Madrid doesn't get it, I think, because London 2012 is on the same continent.
> Chicago has a good bid, and Tokyo has got already the Olympics.
> 
> I hope Buenos Aires will place a bid, it will improve many sports in Argentina


There's no more candidates, the Candidature phase is well underway. There were only 7 bidding cities during the applicant phase. 4 of which went to the Candidature phase.

Brazil WC 2014 doesn't hurt Rio's 2016 Olympic bid. Note how the US had 94 WC and Atlanta got 1996. Stadium upgrades and infrastructure upgrades for the WC will assist in cities hosting preliminary matches during the Olympics. It won't cost them votes, it will only cost them votes if the majority of the IOC thinks Rio isn't ready.

Had there been more applicants, there may have been a part 1 candidate phase and part 2, like what happened in the 2004 bid race.

RobH is correct, the vote is coming soon.


----------



## MGM

Lord David said:


> There's no more candidates, the Candidature phase is well underway. There were only 7 bidding cities during the applicant phase. 4 of which went to the Candidature phase.
> 
> Brazil WC 2014 doesn't hurt Rio's 2016 Olympic bid. Note how the US had 94 WC and Atlanta got 1996. Stadium upgrades and infrastructure upgrades for the WC will assist in cities hosting preliminary matches during the Olympics. It won't cost them votes, it will only cost them votes if the majority of the IOC thinks Rio isn't ready.
> 
> Had there been more applicants, there may have been a part 1 candidate phase and part 2, like what happened in the 2004 bid race.
> 
> RobH is correct, the vote is coming soon.


ALSO REMEMBER:

1968 MEXICO CITY O.G.
1970 MEXICO W.C.

1972 MUNICH O.G.
1974 WEST GERMANY W.C.


----------



## ReiAyanami

I guess, after the round one results, that Rio gets a big headstart. If those who voted for Madrid go for Rio too, then Rio has the best chances for the winning bid


----------



## SIC

Severiano said:


> At first, I thought Chicago was a shoo in. But now I am leaning toward Rio. I think the bids are equal as far as venues go. And Rio is a world class city with some of the most beautiful surroundings in the world


Yeah, but Chicago's bid is way more compact. The main venues are all 15 minutes away from the Olympic village. Maybe less if they have dedicated routes for them.


----------



## rafamlopes

As a brazilian citizen I would like Rio to host it, but I have do admit that Chicago and Tokyo are more prepared to host the 2016 games. It will be very hard to decide...but I think all 4 candidates would host amazing games, in a very different and unique way.


----------



## RobH

> but I think all 4 candidates would host amazing games, in a very different and unique way


Exactly, and that's what the shortlisting is for. It allows the IOC to vote however they like knowing the bids which didn't hit the mark (Doha, Prague and Baku) aren't in the vote. Every city which reaches the stage Rio, Chicago, Tokyo and Madrid have reached is deemed technically strong enough to host. So, you're right in saying whoever the IOC picks it ought to be an amazing games.


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago pushes 2016 bid at last event before vote *
24 August 2009

BERLIN (AP) - Patrick Ryan has traveled tens of thousands of kilometers (miles), crisscrossed time zones and wandered through countless hotel lobbies -- all in search of support for Chicago's bid for the 2016 Olympics.

With six weeks before the International Olympic Committee vote in Copenhagen on Oct. 2, Ryan and leaders of the three other candidate cities took the roadshow to Berlin for the last major campaign stop of the race.

Bid teams from Chicago, Rio de Janeiro, Tokyo and Madrid converged here in conjunction with IOC executive board meetings and the world athletics championships, which ended Sunday and were attended by as many as 60 IOC members.

"You can see people just walking through the lobby," Ryan said. "It's a chance to build and expand on those relationships."

Ryan has met most of the IOC's 106 members over the past few years of the campaign, but will not pass up a chance to talk to them again, especially with so many in one place at the same time.

"This is the last opportunity," he said. "You want to meet as many as you can right up before the vote. I say, 'Let's get together and have coffee or something.'"

Before an interview with The Associated Press, Ryan stopped several times to greet IOC members. Later, a powerful IOC official -- Olympic Games executive director Gilbert Felli -- walked past and said hello.

Chicago has been considered a strong contender in its bid to bring the Summer Games back to the United States for the first time since the 1996 Atlanta Olympics. However, Rio has made a big impact with its energetic and emotional appeal for the Olympics to be held in South America for the first time. It's seen by some as the current favorite.

"There's a lot of discussion that Rio has gotten stronger," Ryan acknowledged.

Yet the momentum can swing in the final weeks, days and hours of the race.

"I've said all along that there are four great cities," Ryan said. "From my perspective, there's going to be ebbing and flowing on where people are. At one point everybody's talking about city A, then city B.

"People have their predictions about who the finalists are going to be. I suppose if you've got 99 people in a room, you get 33 that say one thing, 33 that say another and 33 that say another."

IOC host-city votes are conducted by secret ballot and can be highly unpredictable. The city receiving the fewest votes is eliminated in each round until one emerges with a winning majority.

The first round can be extremely tricky, with sympathy votes and other factors that can put a favorite in danger of going out. Assuming no city will win in the first round, the second-choice votes will be crucial.

"I'm appropriately worried," said Ryan, looking relaxed in a blue blazer and open-neck shirt. "I think it's very, very tight. People have all these predictions. But I predict a really, really tight vote all the way through."

Ryan has studied past Olympic votes, including the 2005 ballot in which London overcame the perceived favorite Paris in the final round.

"What's come clear to me is that you probably don't want to be the favorite going into the vote," Ryan said. "Sometimes people interpret actions and behavior maybe different than they're intended or different than they really are. There seems to be a momentum that's hard to predict."

The largest number of members come from Europe, but votes from Asia, Africa, the Americas and Oceania are also crucial.

"It's an independent body, I'm impressed by that," Ryan said. "I was a little bit surprised. Early on I heard a lot about bloc votes, but I don't believe in bloc votes. I think they all make up their own minds."

The wild-card factor could be the appearance of heads of state and government at the IOC meeting.

Brazilian President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva and Spanish King Juan Carlos have announced they are going to Copenhagen. The crown prince or prime minister of Japan may come. The biggest question of all: Will President Barack Obama be there?

Obama calls Chicago home, has appeared in videos supporting the bid and has set up a White House office for Olympic and youth sport.

His presence in Copenhagen could be decisive, just as Tony Blair helped secure the 2012 Olympics for London when he lobbied IOC members in Singapore in 2005 and then-Russian President Vladimir Putin pushed Sochi's winning bid for the 2014 Winter Games when he traveled to Guatemala City in 2007.

Ryan said the decision will be made by the White House depending on the situation of the time.

"We just don't have any sense of what his schedule will be," he said. "We know this: that he is a passionately strong supporter of the bid, and he's a really strong believer."

Chicago's bid has been clouded by thorny relations between the IOC and the U.S. Olympic Committee over the American body's share of Olympic revenues and, most recently, the USOC's plans to launch its own Olympic television network. The IOC said the USOC acted "unilaterally" and the TV project could undermine Olympic network NBC.

USOC chairman Larry Probst met with IOC president Jacques Rogge in Berlin and announced the TV project was being put on hold -- meaning the dispute shouldn't be ongoing during the vote in Copenhagen.

Another key challenge for Chicago is to convince IOC members -- and taxpayers back home -- of its budget plans and financial guarantees for the games. Chicago Mayor Richard M. Daley has pledged to sign the IOC's host city contract if Chicago gets the games, taking full financial responsibility for any deficit.

"I think the IOC has to be pleased that we have every intent of signing the host city contract," Ryan said. "At that point you're putting your city's credit on the line. Chicago has a very strong credit rating. Then, for the protection of the taxpayers and for the comfort of the IOC, we're putting an insurance package together."

But that's down the road. In a few weeks, the only numbers Ryan will be interested in are the IOC vote totals.

"I've learned three important lessons from IOC members," Ryan said. "Don't assume anything, stay humble, and work, work, work right up to the very end."


----------



## aleochi

Is good to see that Rio have been mentioned in all 2016's reports as a strong candidate. Some years ago, it would be impossible. If we didn't get the Games, we'll loose with class, at least :lol:


----------



## hkskyline

*Games place would boost sport Olympic dreams *
25 August 2009
Geelong Advertiser

IT WILL be of enormous interest to local MP Richard Marles and the entire golf industry in Australia if golf secures one of the recently recommended positions in the 2016 Olympics.

The Australian Golf Industry Council, with Richard in tow, trekked en masse to Canberra recently to lobby Federal Sport Minister Kate Ellis for more equitable funding for the sport. The main thrust of their argument was the undeniable fact that golf is by far the biggest contributor in terms of its impact on the Australian economy, yet it receives a pittance in government support compared to some other sports.

Possible Olympic status for the sport adds another entirely different aspect, that of raising the profile, and hopefully the participation rates of the game locally.

Australia produces regular winners across the world due largely to the magnificent infrastructure that we have in place. Golf is affordable, accessible and a great source of healthy living options to well over half a million players.

The golf authorities, at state and federal level, do a fantastic job in giving our up and coming youngsters the best chance to be successful at the pointy end, then it comes down to talent and dedication.

What is not in place at this point is the funding to facilitate a sustained, researched program that puts golf firmly in the minds of all Australian kids.

Australian and international football, cricket, and to a lesser extent, tennis, all enjoy national marketing programs that direct kids en masse into purpose designed and delivered programs, and the results are there for all to see.

Golf cannot do that at the moment for various reasons, and even with Olympic status, it will be many years until such programs can be agreed, funded and put in place. The district push via Greater Golf 2010 has a huge part to play in awakening the game of golf.

The biggest mistake that we as a sport could make would be to sit back and let the Olympic possibility in 2016 become our panacea for all of our existing woes; we need to act now to put our region in the best possible position should the decision to be made in October go the way we and need.

Announcements regarding the Greater Golf Project and other exciting local initiatives are due within the upcoming weeks.

Geelong has a unique opportunity to put in place strategies that could see it become a centre of golfing excellence in Australia.

It could become envy of the rest of the nation should we produce champions in the sport who could then go on and become Olympic champions.


----------



## TEBC

RobH said:


> Wey, that's not the issue though.
> 
> The issue is, will he have lost his appeal by October 2nd when the vote takes place? I don't think so! I think he could very well do for Chicago 2016 what Blair did for London 2012 and what Putin did for Sochi 2014. Anyone who thinks this isn't possible has their head in the sand. Obama, if he goes to Copehhagen, will have a definite influence; the question is how big it'll be and whether it'll be enough to push Chicago over the line first.


But Lula will overshadow Obama. Even him said: Lula is the man!!


----------



## TEBC

RobH said:


> Someone's optimistic, lol!


That is a great carachteristic of all brazilians, because we face so many adversities with pooverty, violency, health problems, we learn how to be always optimistic!! Even if Rio loses it, what i hope wont, im already very proud for my country´s city to reached this point!!


----------



## TEBC

ASIK said:


> The main opponents Olympiad 2016 is a *Tokyo and Rio*! *Tokyo*-the best of all cities-applicants for the Olympic Games in terms of readiness and financing! And *Rio* worthy opponent Tokyo and Chicago, because in that country has not yet Olympiad, the country's rich and big, booming economy, and the city of Rio can gracefully hold Olympiad in 2016!:kiss:


LOL why this very hot brazilian carnival girl doing here?? That´s not what Brazil is all about!! hehehe but great pics though! what is that thing in the middle of Tokyo´s Bay? Jaspions´new robot?


----------



## JRQ

TEBC said:


> But Lula will overshadow Obama. Even him said: Lula is the man!!


I don't like Obama, and didn't vote for him, but he is undoubtedly the most famous person of the time...and would far overshadow Lula...not trying to be mean at all, like I said I didn't even vote for him, but the world seems to be wrapped up in his glamor appeal lol.


----------



## Wey

JRQ said:


> I don't like Obama, and didn't vote for him, but he is undoubtedly the most famous person of the time...and would far overshadow Lula...not trying to be *mean* at all, like I said I didn't even vote for him, but the world seems to be wrapped up in his glamor appeal lol.


:lol::lol:


----------



## JRQ

Wey said:


> :lol::lol:


Pointing at out an obvious fact. Who's more famous, the newly elected president of the United States of America, the world's current super power, home to 307,000,000 people, or say the leader of Luxembourg for instance? Like I said, didn't vote for him, but it is what it is.


----------



## hkskyline

*Daley pushes 'sacrifices' in city budget
Mayor defends meter deal, Olympic plans amid critics*
Chicago Tribune

Aug. 27--Mayor Richard Daley said "everybody has to make sacrifices" in the face of a city budget shortfall that exceeds $500 million, then sat back Wednesday as residents outlined a litany of concerns during a public hearing on the West Side.

Daley described his efforts to save money, including furloughing city employees. And he once again defended his decision to lease city parking meters to a private firm, saying it was a "wonderful" plan that ran into problems when the company took over, leading to higher costs, malfunctioning meters and other problems.

"I apologized time and time again and I'll take responsibility for that," said Daley, who has repeatedly said he will take the heat while stopping short of issuing an apology.

Daley also addressed concerns over the city's bid for the 2016 Summer Olympics, saying the benefits -- including the investment of federal money in the city -- outweigh the risks.

"Our delegation is led by President Obama, not by Richard M. Daley, this is not my idea," said the mayor. "A lot of people like the idea. ...

"I know people are worried about it, because they think it's going to cost them money," Daley said, adding that private insurance will protect taxpayers.

Speakers raised concerns from funding for a senior center to getting a new garbage can. Daley thanked many of the speakers and occasionally his aides would approach them after they spoke.

As with a similar hearing Tuesday, several speakers complained to the mayor about possible cuts to mental health clinics.

A city Public Health Department spokesman said Wednesday the city is looking at shutting five of the 12 mental-health clinics, while blaming the cuts on state budget woes. But a state Human Services Department spokeswoman said the cut was almost entirely the result of city billing errors, not the state budget crisis.

The clinics provide therapy, medication and activities for people with mental illness who can't get access to city not-for-profit centers that are at maximum capacity, activists said. Four targeted clinics are South Side facilities that closed this year but reopened temporarily with skeleton staffs after advocates staged a sit-in.


----------



## Cedar Teeth

TEBC said:


> But Lula will overshadow Obama. Even him said: Lula is the man!!


:lol:


----------



## TEBC

JRQ said:


> I don't like Obama, and didn't vote for him, but he is undoubtedly the most famous person of the time...and would far overshadow Lula...not trying to be mean at all, like I said I didn't even vote for him, but the world seems to be wrapped up in his glamor appeal lol.


Not in South America


----------



## TEBC

JRQ said:


> Pointing at out an obvious fact. Who's more famous, the newly elected president of the United States of America, the world's current super power, home to 307,000,000 people, or say the leader of Luxembourg for instance? Like I said, didn't vote for him, but it is what it is.


We are not talking about Luxembourg´s leader!! We are talking about Brazilian leader, an economic superpower, one of the BRICS, on the most popular president in Brazilian history and very popular between american countries. Of course he is not famous as Obama, but that means nothing. bush was very famous too, does everybody likes him? Im not saying that Obama is hateful, i even think that people likes him, but he will no be part in copenhagen he has better things to do and I still think Lula is more carismatic than him.


----------



## mrnu

GO RIO!


----------



## Wey

JRQ said:


> Pointing at out an obvious fact. Who's more famous, the newly elected president of the United States of America, the world's current super power, home to 307,000,000 people, or say the leader of Luxembourg for instance? Like I said, didn't vote for him, but it is what it is.


I just don't get how that'd be a "mean" thing to do, like recognizing the fact that Obama is more widely famous than Lula was somehow hurtful and depreciative :rofl:

The question that REALLY should concern us is weather his fame will positevely influence Chicago's bid in a way to overshadow all the remain, and I just don't think that'll happen


----------



## New York City 20??

TEBC said:


> Im not saying that Obama is hateful, i even think that people likes him, but he will no be part in copenhagen he has better things to do.


Under the Obama administration, Chicago has enjoyed the closes ties with the US federal government than any American bidding city before. I'm sure he will be in Copenhagen working for his hometown, playing the "this is the only time the world that is crazy about me will be able to vote for me through voting for Chicago 2016" card. The question, for me at least, is if Chicago will have played up Obama too much before the vote for some IOC members to _not_ get swept up in Obama mania when it hits them in the face during that final presentation. 

I don't mean this as a "ra-ra Chicago!" supporter - I'll be content with either Rio or Chicago, and maybe even Tokyo if it actually happens.


----------



## Wey

Yeah, unfortunately there will no longer be the 2016 Olympic Games... 










:lol::lol:


----------



## JRQ

Wey said:


> I just don't get how that'd be a "mean" thing to do, like recognizing the fact that Obama is more widely famous than Lula was somehow hurtful and depreciative :rofl:
> 
> The question that REALLY should concern us is weather his fame will positevely influence Chicago's bid in a way to overshadow all the remain, and I just don't think that'll happen


You don't? Since when did Rio's bid or any other city far outshine Chicago's? They don't. Chicago is, and always has been, one of the favorites to host. Obama, the most popular man in the world, is just an extra feature .


----------



## Lord David

Wey said:


> Yeah, unfortunately there will no longer be the 2016 Olympic Games...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol:


Yes there will, except Rio won't be hosting, on account of the country being destroyed. Which means no FIFA WC either.


----------



## JRQ

TEBC said:


> We are not talking about Luxembourg´s leader!! We are talking about Brazilian leader, an economic superpower, one of the BRICS, on the most popular president in Brazilian history and very popular between american countries. Of course he is not famous as Obama, but that means nothing. bush was very famous too, does everybody likes him? Im not saying that Obama is hateful, i even think that people likes him, but he will no be part in copenhagen he has better things to do and I still think Lula is more carismatic than him.


No, were NOT talking about Luxembourg's leader. More people would probably know him more than Brazil's lol. With America, we're talking about THE economic superpower. For example, 2008 Gross Domestic Product (In millions of U.S. Dollars)-
Brazil-1,572,839 million
USA-14,330,000 million
Just a fun fact, of course . 
The difference between Bush and Obama? People love Obama, hated Bush . 
I hate to get into such trivial, pointless arguing when I can see you didn't even pick up half of my comment correctly, but I do love to argue .


----------



## Wey

JRQ said:


> You don't? Since when did Rio's bid or any other city far outshine Chicago's? They don't. Chicago is, and always has been, one of the favorites to host. Obama, the most popular man in the world, is just an extra feature .


HAHA, we'll see about that in a month, my friend :|


----------



## RobH

JRQ said:


> You don't? Since when did Rio's bid or any other city far outshine Chicago's? They don't. Chicago is, and always has been, one of the favorites to host. Obama, the most popular man in the world, is just an extra feature .


Rio's bid is technically weaker than Chicago's and I'm sure the Evaluation Report will bear that out in a week. The question is how much weaker?

If it looks like Rio's on the coat-tails of the other bids sentiment and the strong emotional argument of South America never having hosted could easily carry them over the line first in the vote. If they're deemed technically some way behind the others they're going to have trouble in October.

So, JRQ, you're right that technically Chicago's bid looks better than Rio's. But emotional factors will play a part as well. _That's_ why Obama is so important; he will be able to add some pazazz to Chicago's technically excellent bid that could propel it above Rio. If he's not in Copenhagen, I can see Rio's emotional argument trumping Chicago's technical one.


----------



## TEBC

JRQ said:


> No, were NOT talking about Luxembourg's leader. More people would probably know him more than Brazil's lol. With America, we're talking about THE economic superpower. For example, 2008 Gross Domestic Product (In millions of U.S. Dollars)-
> Brazil-1,572,839 million
> USA-14,330,000 million
> Just a fun fact, of course .
> The difference between Bush and Obama? People love Obama, hated Bush .
> I hate to get into such trivial, pointless arguing when I can see you didn't even pick up half of my comment correctly, but I do love to argue .


Im not getting in an economic dispute because we will be arguing forever.. u will play the greater economy card and ill play the safer economy card...


----------



## TEBC

just for some laugh


----------



## JRQ

TEBC said:


> Im not getting in an economic dispute because we will be arguing forever.. u will play the greater economy card and ill play the safer economy card...


What would we argue over, honestly? Brazil comes nowhere near the United States in matters concerning economic or global power. Safer economy? Which currency does the entire globe invest in for security? The dollar. Not the Euro, not the Yen, but the dollar. I'm not trying to sound the stereotypical U.S. superiority trumpet here, but when people act as if Chicago, the top running city in this Olympic bid since the start, has little chance of a victory, and then idiotic reasons are given? I post the facts, not opinion. Look them up, and see who's correct.


----------



## JRQ

Wey said:


> HAHA, we'll see about that in a month, my friend :|


Not really your friend, and yes, we will :lol:


----------



## legal

Go Rio!!!!


----------



## JR Nazareth

*RIO 2016...ARENAS E VENUES*

oLA ... 

As you know ABOUT RIO 2016 ... www.rio2016.com.br VISIT AND KNOW A LITTLE MORE THAN THE RIVER WILL OFFER BEING ELECTED AS HEAD


----------



## Jim856796

And I know that the Maracana Stadium got an incorrect role as the ceremonies venue. It is supposed to host the football finals only. Ceremonies are intended for an expanded Engenhao Stadium. When Barcelona hosted the Olympics in 1992, was there even any suggestions that the Nou Camp Stadium may be used for the ceremonies? I don't think so because the Montjuic Stadium was the ceremonies venue instead. 100,000 capacity football stadiums shouldn't be hosting Olympic Ceremonies unless they have an athletics track.


----------



## TEBC

I think moderation can close this thread. Has nothing important on it.


----------



## TEBC

JRQ said:


> What would we argue over, honestly? Brazil comes nowhere near the United States in matters concerning economic or global power. Safer economy? Which currency does the entire globe invest in for security? The dollar. Not the Euro, not the Yen, but the dollar. I'm not trying to sound the stereotypical U.S. superiority trumpet here, but when people act as if Chicago, the top running city in this Olympic bid since the start, has little chance of a victory, and then idiotic reasons are given? I post the facts, not opinion. *Look them up, and see who's correct*.



Sorry, but i prefere to wait for nex month to see who is correct. But maybe you are right, Chicago will get it, just like Atlanta 96 and Salt Lake 2002 paying for the OIC members in an unffair dispute. If itr happen so, ill just hope that will not be shit games like it was in 96, and good luck with the security issues.


----------



## boyerling3

TEBC said:


> Sorry, but i prefere to wait for nex month to see who is correct. But maybe you are right, Chicago will get it, just like Atlanta 96 and Salt Lake 2002 paying for the OIC members in an unffair dispute. If itr happen so, ill just hope that will not be shit games like it was in 96, and good luck with the security issues.


With that sort of sportsmanship I'd hope that Rio wouldn't get it. I'm sure there is a bit more money being thrown around by all the bids than there should be, but I'm really not sure just how much that affects the votes otherwise do you think Rio would be in and Doha out? I hope it is Chicago because, to be frank that's my hometown and I'm sure you might feel the same way about Rio, but I think regardless of who gets it it'll end up being awesome in either of the Americas. I'd rather not visit the old haunts of Western Europe and Japan though that's been done recently. The Midwest hasn't hosted since St. Louis and I'd love to show the world my neck of the woods.


----------



## JR Nazareth

www.rio2016.com.br


RIO DE JANEIRO (Reuters) - Brazil's positive response to the economic crisis and the leadership role played by President Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva on the global stage increased the odds of Rio de Janeiro to win the bid for 2016 Olympic Games, according to Mayor Eduardo Paes. 



Confident in tone, the mayor said in an interview Tuesday that most of the works planned for the Games - with a total estimated cost of 28.8 billion reais - will be held even if the city does not get the winner election of the International Olympic Committee (IOC) in Copenhagen on October 2. 



The Rio for the first time among the four finalists after two unsuccessful attempts, bet on the legacy of World Cup 2014 and the call to bring the first time the Olympics to South America to displace the competing Chicago, Madrid and Tokyo. 



The vote of the 100 voters IOC promises to be one of the tightest in recent years. 



"I think this (crisis) has impacted positively. I think the reaction to the crisis in Brazil, the control of markets, the strength of the Brazilian economy had a positive impact," said Paes, 39, told Reuters in the government carioca . 



"The presence of the Central Bank president, Henrique Meirelles, as guardian of the coin, showing the economic prospects in Brazil, in fact were very important so that we could reach a position to be in contention right now," he added. 



While the United States was the epicenter of the economic crisis and the economies of Japan and Spain also went into recession, Brazil suffered minor consequences and outlined before the first output signals of turbulence by the force of the internal situation and healthy banks, analysts say . 



It also weighs in favor of Rio attended by President Lula as a canvasser of the city, according to Paes. Lula included in the agenda of his trips abroad meeting with sports officials and will continue to ask for votes during the session of the IOC will choose the winning city, when to fight a battle behind the scenes with other heads of state, including the U.S. Barack Obama, defender of the proposed Chicago. 



"He (Lula) is the face of a stronger Brazil, who faced economic crisis very well. It is the face of an economy that was becoming more consolidated, is the face of a new world organization, which assumes that the rich countries are no longer a small group that can make all the decisions. It is proof that Brazil has much to teach the world, "said Paes, a former political opponent of Lula but is allied to the president before becoming mayor this year . 



"President Lula is the country with its social problems, their difficulties, their weaknesses, their faults, but a much more developed nation." 



SECURITY AND BUDGET 



In response to concerns about security in the city - especially overseas, where news about the high crime rates may affect the Olympic proposal - the mayor acknowledged that much remains to be done to make the river a safe place, but believes that for the Olympics will not be a problem. 



Citing security risks related to the competitors, especially the "Terrorism," Paes recalled the tradition of achievement in Rio de big events without incidents of violence, such as Carnival, New Year's Eve, 2007 and Pan-Rio-92. 



"To make the Olympics, I have no doubt that the difficulties that faces the river, and we do not hide, are easily overcome, because we are talking about a particular time of an event," he said. 



The proposed Rio agreed a budget of 28.8 billion reais, of which almost 25 billion from the public coffers. According to the mayor, much of the work is scheduled to be executed independently of the Games in the city. 



The vast majority of projects, however, is still on paper, such as pollution of Guanabara Bay and the lagoons of the city, revitalizing the waterfront and a new Rapid Transit system. 



With regard to sports facilities, only 29 percent are ready, while 24 percent need to reform and the rest will still be built, permanently or temporarily. 



The planned spending of Rio is one of the highest among the four competitors, but in line with the expenses foreseen by London to host the Games in 2012, estimated at about 28 million reais. Tokyo, with most of the infrastructure ready, is the candidate with the smallest budget (less than 10 billion reais). 



For the mayor, the current application is entirely feasible within the financial possibilities of the country, correcting errors of previous proposals that actually proved impossible. But he acknowledged that major events always suffer budget problems like in the Pan-2007, when the cost was almost 4 times greater than expected. 



"The value is that it strove to include absolutely everything that impacts the Olympics, regardless of the coming of the Games. In this respect, the proposal of the River is the most realistic of all," he said. 



"The Olympic movement also has to do with improving the city, improving the quality of life, and we consider this an asset. Chicago already has a nice infrastructure, Madrid and Tokyo as well. Certainly the ability to transform the Olympic Games in Rio is much higher. "


----------



## JR Nazareth

I live in Chicago ... and everyone here .... believe more in the campaign in Rio than in theirs ....


----------



## JR Nazareth

HELLO .... THE SAME EMOTION YOU FEEL TO WATCH THIS VIDEO, I WANT ME IS THAT ALL .... I also felt that AMAZING is BRAZIL AND RIO DE JANEIRO .... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TCoqZNesnM RIO DE JANEIRO 2016 - WORD CUP 2014


----------



## JR Nazareth

WATCH THIS VIDEO http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TCoqZNesnM


----------



## Chitowner245

I'm also from chicago, and as I would like to get the bid the fact of the matter is that it would be nice to see rio get it. However, that doesn't mean rio deserves it or that it makes more sense to have it in rio. Despite believing it would be nice to see rio win, I have reasons to believe chicago has a better chance:
1. Endorsed by China as well as London and nearly all African countries' olympic delegates.
2. Companies such as McDonald's, Nike, Jordan, Adidas, Reebok, and General Electric all favor chicago's bid and have pledged more funding and greater olympic involvement if chicago wins.
3. The chicago bid is by far the most athlete-friendly bid due to the amenities and the compactness of the games.
4. Chicago has deep-rooted olympic tradition (Jesse Owens, Carl Lewis, Mike Conley, Jackie-Joyner Kersee, Michael Jordan and Scottie Pippen).
5. Political backing of Chicago-native Hillary Clinton and Bill Clinton, Chicagoan President Obama, the US's most powerful and influencial mayor, mr. daley, and the first ever olympic office in the whitehouse. Jesse Jackson is also well known around the world for his work with dr. king and other civil issues.

When you have the largest olympic sponsors, the most influencial politicians, other countries that have hosted the games, an entire continent on the other side of the world supporting and preferring your bid- along with the athletic legacy of the most important olympians of all time (Owens, Jordan, Lewis, Joyner-Kersee)- you have one hell of an advantage.


----------



## TEBC

Chitowner245 said:


> I'm also from chicago, and as I would like to get the bid the fact of the matter is that it would be nice to see rio get it. However, that doesn't mean rio deserves it or that it makes more sense to have it in rio. Despite believing it would be nice to see rio win, I have reasons to believe chicago has a better chance:
> 1. Endorsed by China as well as London and nearly all African countries' olympic delegates.
> 2. Companies such as McDonald's, Nike, Jordan, Adidas, Reebok, and General Electric all favor chicago's bid and have pledged more funding and greater olympic involvement if chicago wins.
> 3. The chicago bid is by far the most athlete-friendly bid due to the amenities and the compactness of the games.
> 4. Chicago has deep-rooted olympic tradition (Jesse Owens, Carl Lewis, Mike Conley, Jackie-Joyner Kersee, Michael Jordan and Scottie Pippen).
> 5. Political backing of Chicago-native Hillary Clinton and Bill Clinton, Chicagoan President Obama, the US's most powerful and influencial mayor, mr. daley, and the first ever olympic office in the whitehouse. Jesse Jackson is also well known around the world for his work with dr. king and other civil issues.
> 
> When you have the largest olympic sponsors, the most influencial politicians, other countries that have hosted the games, an entire continent on the other side of the world supporting and preferring your bid- along with the athletic legacy of the most important olympians of all time (Owens, Jordan, Lewis, Joyner-Kersee)- you have one hell of an advantage.


I think Africa is split with Rio, Chicago and Madrid. If Rio survives first ballot and Madrid gets eliminated i think it´s possible tha Rio wins in the second ballot, all depends if Madrid will be able to get more votes form Rio´s supporters.


----------



## nomarandlee

TEBC said:


> Sorry, but i prefere to wait for nex month to see who is correct. But maybe you are right, Chicago will get it, just like Atlanta 96 and Salt Lake 2002 paying for the OIC members in an unffair dispute. If itr happen so, ill just hope that will not be shit games like it was in 96, and good luck with the security issues.


 This type of stink written above is why this thread was unnecessary closed for many months. I resent that you are suggesting my city can't win other then by criminal, underhanded, or undeserving means. To insinuate as you do asserts that my city has no redeeming qualities and plans to even warrant consideration that it can throw a great games (as the others also would). Unfortunately you seem to display a type of sore loser sportsmanship that some Brazilians showed at the PanAm's, a real ugly side that I would rather dismiss as an aberration but which you make it difficult.

Take your unfounded accusations and put them elsewhere and let adults discuss the selection.


----------



## JRQ

TEBC said:


> Sorry, but i prefere to wait for nex month to see who is correct. But maybe you are right, Chicago will get it, just like Atlanta 96 and Salt Lake 2002 paying for the OIC members in an unffair dispute. If itr happen so, ill just hope that will not be shit games like it was in 96, and good luck with the security issues.


I think nomarandlee summed up much of what I was going to say. Here's just a little more. 

Paying for the OIC votes? Sorry, but SHOW ME THE EVIDENCE of this statement, or shut up. Shit games like 1996? Your opinion, not fact. Again, totally baseless. Good luck with security issues? Pot calling the kettle black maybe? I think no one from Rio has any right to say a thing about security issues. :lol:


----------



## RobH

TEBC said:


> Sorry, but i prefere to wait for nex month to see who is correct. But maybe you are right, Chicago will get it, just like Atlanta 96 and Salt Lake 2002 paying for the OIC members in an unffair dispute. If itr happen so, ill just hope that will not be shit games like it was in 96, and good luck with the security issues.


I've told you once already. Piss off if you can't discuss this properly. I don't want the mods shutting this thread down, but it was _exactly_ posts like the above that got it shut down in the first place. :bash:

But at least it's nice to see you getting your excuses and unfounded accusations in early if Rio loses. Just a hint though mate, sour grapes normally come _after_ a defeat, not before one. 

Idiot.


----------



## Coinpeace

i 4got... whens the vote again?


----------



## RobH

2nd Oct.


----------



## 1772

Coinpeace said:


> i 4got... whens the vote again?


Please, do not wreck the english language. 

It's: "I forgot, when is the vote again?"


----------



## RobH

English is spelt with a capital


----------



## Wey

The evaluation documments, anyone???


----------



## RobH

http://multimedia.olympic.org/pdf/en_report_1469.pdf


----------



## dacrio

RobH said:


> http://multimedia.olympic.org/pdf/en_report_1469.pdf


I read the report. 

1- Madrid : offers the best guarantees
2- Tokyo : can do it very well
3- Chicago : many elements of risk
4- Rio : many elements critical


so tokyo and madrid must valorize the report if they want to reach rio and chicago , that seems are leading the race.


----------



## Wey

dacrio said:


> I read the report.
> 
> 1- Madrid : offers the best guarantees
> 2- Tokyo : can do it very well
> 3- Chicago : many elements of risk
> 4- Rio : many elements critical
> 
> 
> so tokyo and madrid must valorize the report if they want to reach rio and chicago , that seems are leading the race.


Which critical elements on the Rio report??


----------



## dacrio

Wey said:


> Which critical elements on the Rio report??


it's full of critical elements and challenges.

from the report .

" the topography of rio, as well as the legacy vision, involving the development of four key zones in the city, WOULD IMPACT ON TRAVEL DISTANCES FOR SOME ATHLETES AND OTHER CLIENTS GROUPS. efficient implementation of the games-time transport operations plan, including the olympic lane system and delivery of extensive plans for new transport infrastructure, WOULD BE CRITICAL"

" a rio 2016 games would accelerate delivery but would require CAREFUL MANAGEMENT AND MONITORING"

"...this project would require particular attention in both the planning and delivey phasis.."

" recognising that it faces public safety CHALLENGES.."

"while hosting the 2014 fifa..., it also represents a challenge with respect to 2016 games marketing..."


----------



## Wey

So, in your opinnion, does this compromises Rio's bid severely or mildly?


----------



## dacrio

Wey said:


> So, in your opinnion, does this compromises Rio's bid severely or mildly?


not at all.
rio will win


----------



## Wey

dacrio said:


> not at all.
> rio will win


:banana:

Thx for the info! kay:


----------



## hkskyline

2 September 2009
*IOC releases 2016 Evaluation Commission Report*

The International Olympic Committee (IOC) today released the report of the Evaluation Commission for the Games of the XXXI Olympiad in 2016. This report was written following the Commission’s visits to the four Candidate Cities vying to host these Games: Chicago (United States), Tokyo (Japan), Rio de Janeiro (Brazil) and Madrid (Spain).*

Web : http://www.olympic.org/uk/news/olympic_news/full_story_uk.asp?id=3110

Download the Report : http://multimedia.olympic.org/pdf/en_report_1469.pdf


----------



## deepblue01

wow, i don't really mind which nation it goes to really, but i guess besides Tokyo, the other three cities have never hosted the games and therefore deserve a chance. Brazil hasn't really hosted the Olympics before and therefore it would be a great chance for them to show case their country and culture to the world.


----------



## Christianmx

I just read the summary of the report and these two jumped at me:

"To meet Games requirements and given the insufficient
number of hotel rooms, *Rio 2016* has put forward a tailored
accommodation plan incorporating hotel rooms, four villages
and six cruise ships, taking into account the future needs of
the city. This project, including managing the 20,000 room
media village in Barra, would require particular attention in
both the planning and delivery phases. The difficulty to obtain
guarantees for cruise ships seven years before the Games
places extra pressure on Rio 2016 to meet Games demands."

"However, the Candidature File and supporting documentation,
as well as the administrative structure proposed for a
*Madrid 2016 *Games, did not demonstrate a full understanding
of the need for clear delineation of roles and responsibilities,
including financial, between different stakeholders to ensure
an efficient and timely transition to the OCOG, or of the management
of operations required to implement the Games vision,
concept and plans. Given the current complexity and magnitude
of delivering a major multi-sports event such as the
Olympic Games, this could result in organisational and
financial challenges.
At the time of the visit, it was unclear whether Spanish antidoping
legislation complied with the WADA code. It is
important that this issue is resolved."


----------



## Wey

Christianmx said:


> I just read the summary of the report and these two jumped at me:
> 
> "To meet Games requirements and given the insufficient
> number of hotel rooms, *Rio 2016* has put forward a tailored
> accommodation plan incorporating hotel rooms, four villages
> and six cruise ships, taking into account the future needs of
> the city. This project, including managing the 20,000 room
> media village in Barra, would require particular attention in
> both the planning and delivery phases. The difficulty to obtain
> guarantees for cruise ships seven years before the Games
> places extra pressure on Rio 2016 to meet Games demands."
> 
> "However, the Candidature File and supporting documentation,
> as well as the administrative structure proposed for a
> *Madrid 2016 *Games, did not demonstrate a full understanding
> of the need for clear delineation of roles and responsibilities,
> including financial, between different stakeholders to ensure
> an efficient and timely transition to the OCOG, or of the management
> of operations required to implement the Games vision,
> concept and plans. Given the current complexity and magnitude
> of delivering a major multi-sports event such as the
> Olympic Games, this could result in organisational and
> financial challenges.
> At the time of the visit, it was unclear whether Spanish antidoping
> legislation complied with the WADA code. It is
> important that this issue is resolved."


What you're saying?


----------



## Christianmx

ugh... if you can't read the parts of the report that I posted, what it is saying is that Rio does not have enough hotel rooms and will have to contract *cruise ships* yet these may be hard to come by with only a 7 year advance notice. Madrid on the other hand may have organizational and financial challenges.


----------



## Wey

Christianmx said:


> ugh... if you can't read the parts of the report that I posted, what it is saying is that Rio does not have enough hotel rooms and will have to contract *cruise ships* yet these may be hard to come by with only a 7 year advance notice. Madrid on the other hand may have organizational and financial challenges.


I can read, I just can't see beyond your intentions :|

Why only to post the down-sides of Rio and Madrid?? Chicago was targeted of mass concern to the IOC as well.


----------



## JR Nazareth

We also think this way ... many surprises will come, and whoever wins will be very little difference from each other ..... 


Good luck to all .... 

Rio 
Madrid 
Chicago 
Tokyo


----------



## TEBC

Rio 2016 Happy With IOC Report On Bid Cities
Wednesday, September 2, 2009 10:48am EDT GB Staff 
Font size: 

Carlos Nuzman, President of the Brazilian Olympic Committee and Rio 2016, said of the International Olympic Committee's (IOC) Evaluation Commission report of the four cities bidding for the 2016 Summer Games, "I am happy that this report confirms the IOC's approval of our project and vision for the Games and that Rio is considered ready to welcome the Olympic and Paralympic Games to South America for the first time. The Evaluation Commission's visit to Rio was a great success and this has been highlighted in their description of our documentation and presentations as of 'a very high quality'. 
"We are delighted that the report reflects the fact that our bid is based on the long-term planning and development of Brazil with full finance and guarantees from all three levels of government".

Nuzman added in a press release, "our plan is also clearly endorsed by strong public support as shown in the IOC's poll at 85 per cent in the city of Rio".

He said, "we are encouraged by the fact that the report confirms that Rio is meeting its public safety challenged and that 'Rio has taken a new approach with regard to local policing which engages the community in a range of social and sports programs, already showing positive results'".

Nuzman said with one month to go until the vote in Copenhagen, Rio 2016 is confident that it would deliver unforgettable Olympic and Paralympic Games. 

According to Nuzman, Brazil's president Lula will be part of the team in Copenhagen for the bid's final presentation. 

http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_bids/madrid_2016/1216134631.html


----------



## TEBC

Chicago 2016 "Gratified" With IOC Evaluation Commission Report
Wednesday, September 2, 2009 1:05pm EDT GB Staff 
Font size: 
IOC Evaluation Report for 2016 Olympic Bid 
Chicago 2016 Chairman and CEO Patrick G. Ryan said following the publication of the International Olympic Committee's (IOC) Evaluation Commission report, "we congratulate and thank the International Olympic Committee Evaluation Commission for its report and the thorough analysis it conducted of all four cities. We are honoured to have had the opportunity to demonstrate that we will be an outstanding partner in listening to the IOC and following its direction. 
"In reviewing the report, we are particularly gratified to see that the evaluation commission recognizes our vision and overall concept for hosting the Games and that we will deliver a spectacular sport experience for the athletes of the world, 'turning the centre of the city into an Olympic playground'. The report also reaffirms that our Games venue plan aligns with recommendations made by the IOC Games Study Commission and will leave a 'sustainable urban, sport, social and environmental legacy for the community'".

Ryan added, "we are also pleased the evaluation commission found our plan to be technically sound and achievable and noted the strengths of our bid in areas such as the Olympic Village, Security, Accommodations and Medical Services. We are gratified to see that the evaluation commission came to the same conclusion as the Civic Federation of Chicago regarding the soundness and achievability of our Games budget".
http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_bids/chicago_2016/1216134634.html


----------



## TEBC

IOC Evaluation Report Confirms Race For 2016 Olympics Has Yet To Be Won
Wednesday, September 2, 2009 9:01am EDT GB Editor 
Font size: 
IOC Evaluation Report for 2016 Olympic Bid 
The IOC Evaluation Report of the 2016 Olympic Bid Cities reveals what most observers have already concluded - the race is a very tight one month from the finish line. With the four cities on equal footing, the final month before the vote in Copenhagen on October 2 will be crucial - and the final event will be lobbying.

Chicago's report underlined sponsorships, transportation and guarantees.

The IOC recognizes that the Chicago 2016 sponsorship programme is "extensive" and the expenditure budget is "significant" and "the Commission considers the budget to be ambitious but achievable". This will raise some concern to the risk averse members of the Committee.

Transportation around the McCormick Place Complex is a concern and is described on the report as a "challenge". 

The report discusses Chicago's request to amend the host city contract and the lack of a blanket financial guarantee. The request was refused, but since the site visit further deveopments have occured with Chicago's financial plans and the issue may be alleviated.

The IOC found that 67% of Chicagoans supported the bid while 61% across the United States were behind it.

Tokyo's bid scored the highest marks on the initial evaluation report but the IOC was a bit more critical this time around. By an IOC poll, public support in the City was found to be only 56%; and 55% nationally.

The report indicated there was a discrepency in documentation provided to the IOC. "During the venue visits, it became apparent to the Commission that a number of venues listed as existing would in fact need to be built. This lack of clarity could have communications and legacy implications".

Evaluators had concerns about traffic around the proposed Olympic Village and Olympic Stadium - and they questioned the size of the land allocated for the construction of the Olympic Stadium. However, they did indicate that ii was a very compact venue plan.

The report describes concerns that hotel rates may be very high during the preparation for the Games.

The IOC commended Tokyo's bid committee for their socially and environmentally sustainable plan and their achievable budget.

"Although some on-site presentations and venue plans lacked detail and clarity, documentation and information presented by key organisations involved in the bid was of a high quality" the report concluded. 

Rio de Janeiro is considered the sentimental bid - offering an opportunity to hold the Games in South America for the first tme. The bid team was commended for their presentations and documentation that was of "very high quality" - but there were technical concerns.

The IOC remarked on the challenge of securing accomodations, especially guarantees on cruise ships - seven years in advance. Other hurdles include potentially long transportation times due to the complex topography and public safety issues, presumeably due to crime; however, the IOC notes that Rio is working on strategies to improve these items.

The report noted the potential conflict with the FIFA World Cup in 2014; "While hosting the 2014 FIFA World Cup will accelerate infrastructure delivery and provide valuable organisational experience, it also represents a challenge with respect to 2016 Games marketing and communications strategies".

An IOC poll showed 85% support for the bid in Rio and 69% across Brazil.

For a second consecutive bid, Madrid received unusual criticism for a bid city with fresh experience.

The report indicated that the bid book and documents "did not demonstrate a full understanding of the need for clear delineation of roles and responsibilities, including financial, between different stakeholders...this could result in organizational and financial challenges."

"Documentation and presentations provided to the Commission by the key organizations involved in the bid varied in quality."

It seems as if the bid committee was not properly prepared and this perception could resonate as a weakness if they were elected to host the Games.

But the bid received praise for the strong public support of 85% in Madrid and 86% across Spain, as well as a compact and efficient plan that would result in short travel times.

When London won the bid to host the 2012 Games, it was considered to be in a tight race with Paris on the final day before the vote. Then, the two cities sent their national leaders, Prime Minister Tony Blair and President Jacques Chirac to battle it out and Blair was given credit for securing London's victory. Tokyo, Rio and Madrid have pledged to send their national leaders while Chicago's bid says U.S. President Barack Obama will attend if his schedule permits.


http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_bids/2016_bid_news/1216134629.html


----------



## JR Nazareth

OLYMPICS: Rio's ships come in for 2016 Games bid
By Sportsmail Reporter Last updated at 8:43 PM on 02nd September 2009

Comments (0) Add to My Stories 
Boost: Rio de Janeiro emerged with the fewest criticisms

Rio de Janeiro has received a huge boost in its bid to become the first South American hosts of the Olympics.
The city emerged with the fewest criticisms from the IOC's evaluation of the four contenders for 2016.
Rio, Chicago, Madrid and Tokyo are all hoping to follow London as host of the summer Games.
The 106 IOC members will vote on the 2016 hosts on October 2, and although the commission's report is unlikely to be decisive it could well influence some of the members.
Rio's response to a charge of having insufficient hotel rooms is to use six cruise ships for visitor accommodation.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ol...-ships-come-2016-Games-bid.html#ixzz0PzhKOiBS


----------



## JR Nazareth

Rio Bid Leaders Say IOC Report Gives City A Boost
9/2/2009 

Rio bid leader Carlos Nuzman said the IOC's report on the 2016 bid cities was "a real boost" for Rio. (Getty Images)Rio 2016 top officials believe the report released Wednesday by the IOC Evaluation Commission gives them an edge in the final month of the campaign. President Carlos Nuzman tells Around the Rings, "It is fair to say that Rio has a completely positive report and possibly the most favorable among the cities."

The last time the IOC assessed the 2016 cities, in a March 2008 "working group report" covering the nine applicant cities, Rio ranked last among the four cities that emerged as official candidates.

The Evaluation Commission report comes exactly one month before the IOC vote in Copenhagen.

Chicago, Madrid and Tokyo are the other contenders.

"The report is a real boost to the Rio bid," Nuzman said. "The IOC has provided a very strong confirmation of our Games plan, project and vision, including providing a real social transformation."

The evaluation commission also recognized the finances and guarantees by three levels of government -- which have been a staple in all Rio presentations - and noted a presentation on the economy by the president of the National Central Bank. The report said the Games would leave "an affordable and significant legacy." 

The public opinion poll conducted by the IOC showed 85 percent support in Rio - tying Madrid for highest -- and 69 percent in Brazil - well below Spain's 86 percent, but still second-highest.

The commission picked up on Rio's rallying cry of bringing the Games to a new continent. "Brazilian authorities believe that Rio de Janeiro's bid is a 'self affirmation' of the Brazilian people and consider it a point of honor to bring the Games to the country and to South America," the report said.

Criticisms were expressed as "challenges" and "concerns" in the areas of accommodations, the transport plan (impacting travel distances), the urban regeneration program and co-existing with the 2014 World Cup in Brazil. 

Nuzman plays down potential problems.

"We have solutions for any recommendations of the IOC," he said. "Rio received the green light in all of the 17 themes."

Carlos Roberto Osorio, secretary general of Rio 2016, addressed accommodations concerns about availability of cruise ships, which are a major part of the plan.

"We are very comfortable with the cruise ship situation," he said, noting that cruise ships are already used for Carnival and New Year's Eve celebrations in Rio. "WeThe IOC said hosting the 2007 Pan American Games was one of the benefits for Rio. (Getty Images)have letters from all the cruise ship companies. We are not talking about inventing a cruise ship stop in a place that never has had cruise ships."

Osorio added that concerns about the Barra Media Village meeting the needs of its occupants is simply "a recommendation to careful planning" and to "take appropriate measures to have this big facility functioning."

The bid committee would also have to follow through on its transport operations plan because it would impact on travel distances for some athletes and other client groups. "Efficient implementation," the report said, "would be critical."

The commission said the Olympic Games in Rio would accelerate delivery of an extensive urban regeneration program "but would require careful management and monitoring."

The report added that hosting the 2014 World Cup would "accelerate infrastructure delivery and provide valuable organizational experience," but would represent "a challenge with respect to 2016 marketing and communications strategies."

Osorio said Rio already has made plans to meet those challenges.

"Very clearly, the IOC acknowledges that our revenue forecast is absolutely achievable and conservative," he said, noting that the conservative numbers were partly driven by having the World Cup two years before the Olympics.

"We have a comprehensive communications campaign that is very sound," he said. "We will go parallel to the World Cup, and in the last two years, the Olympic Games will be absolutely in the front pages and headlines. The IOC approved our strategies."

The commission said Rio would benefit from a continuity of leadership that goes back to the 2007 Pan American Games, through the bid committee and, eventually, to an Olympic organizing committee.

"We are very happy that the IOC noticed the good work being done," Osorio said. The commission remarked that negatives, such as safety risks in the city, had been turned into positives: 

"Rio de Janeiro recognizes that it faces safety challenges and is undertaking an ambitious project to enhance the resources, technology and training of its police force by 2012."

Rio's bid leadership, meeting in London, sent out a press release within an hour of the 98-page report's appearance on the IOC Web site: "Evaluation Commission Report Confirms Rio Ready for 2016."

Written by Karen Rosen.


----------



## -Corey-

Here it's a summary, it's in Spanish but u dont need to understand it, just look at the red and green hands.









http://www.rtve.es/deportes/madrid-2016/informe-coi-ciudades-candidatas-jjoo/


----------



## isaidso

JR Nazareth said:


> T O K I O !!
> 
> Although an elaborate and extensive recipe for the Olympic Games, Tokyo has a serious obstacle in their application: the lack of popular support. The International Olympic Committee (IOC) has expressed concern about the numbers of research done in the Japanese city: *55.5% of the population supports the initiative, the lowest percentage among all the candidates, and 23.3% opposed,* as many among the four cities .


That is troubling till one puts it into proper context. Tokyo is, by far, the largest metropolis on the planet at about 35 million people. 55.5% still works out to 19.4 million supporters, or more people than live in Rio, twice as many as people as all of Chicago, and about three times more people than in all of Madrid. 

Support? I think Tokyo can get away with 55.5% support.


----------



## RobH

On the flipside, 23.3% opposition is about 8m people. A figure equal to the population of London is opposed to Tokyo 2016. You can't put only the supportive figures into "proper context" whilst ignoring the unsupportive ones!!


----------



## 1772

*Corey*: Is it able to find that list anywere ells in english?


----------



## JR Nazareth

Ok. More the metropolitan region of Rio de Janeiro .... has about 17 million people and the City of Rio with 8 million .... this without being as magalopole Tokyo ..... and popular support to do ... this research on popular support made by the IOC, were made within the limits of competing cities, without the metropolitan region (and ).... Neighboring Cities concern of the IOC's support is due to the fact that the population in all cities that already held the Games and also will perform ... is the population who had financed part with their taxes .... So it's important but the Support


----------



## JR Nazareth

*Finance*



-Corey- said:


> Here it's a summary, it's in Spanish but u dont need to understand it, just look at the red and green hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/deportes/madrid-2016/informe-coi-ciudades-candidatas-jjoo/


* Finance, and the tenth economy ... (A bit of Brazil to those who do not know) the country has experienced tremendous growth, improvements have been made of the whole country, not only in Rio de Janeiro, was the only country that has provided guarantees numbers with the IOC, remember the presentation in Lausanne, the President of the Brazilian Central Bank, one of the most respected in the world, led to guarantees of the country to host the Games, these guarantees are present-day values that Brazil has in hands and not values that go back into the box. What is clear is that the report "will spend a lot, however it has given assurances that value in hand" ...

* Finanzas, y la décima economía ... (Un poco de Brasil a los que no lo sé) el país ha experimentado un gran crecimiento, se han realizado mejoras de todo el país, no sólo en Río de Janeiro, fue el único país que ha aportado garantías números con el COI, recordar la presentación en Lausana, el Presidente del Banco Central de Brasil, uno de los más respetados en el mundo, dirigido a las garantías de que el país anfitrión de los Juegos, estas garantías están presentes los valores de días que Brasil tiene en las manos y no los valores que se remontan en el cuadro. Lo que está claro es que el informe "va a pasar mucho, sin embargo, ha dado seguridades de que el valor en la mano" ...


----------



## JR Nazareth

*Olympic Venues*



-Corey- said:


> Here it's a summary, it's in Spanish but u dont need to understand it, just look at the red and green hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/deportes/madrid-2016/informe-coi-ciudades-candidatas-jjoo/


* Olympic venues: honestly, this is not weakness, as in all the 04 candidates, all without exception, will have to evict families, restores them to another location with a better guarantee of survival ..... 

The place where the IOC made a point of destcar would be a region of the illegal invasion, where they live now about 100 families, even that will not be registered, the Government of Rio de Janeiro, already with this project, life-changing for these people they shall be relocated in another area with better quality of life ... That the IOC said in the report as a warning not showing the concern of the Comite Rio in 2016, with the Welfare of all .....

* Sedes olímpicas: honestamente, no es debilidad, como en todos los 04 candidatos, todos sin excepción, tendrán que desalojar a las familias, los devuelve a otra ubicación con una mejor garantía de supervivencia ..... 

El lugar donde el COI hizo un punto de destcar sería una región de la invasión ilegal, donde viven ahora cerca de 100 familias, incluso que no será inscrito, el Gobierno de Río de Janeiro, ya con este proyecto, cambiar su vida estas personas serán reubicadas en otra zona con una mejor calidad de vida ... De que el COI, dijo en el informe como una advertencia de no mostrar la preocupación del Comite de Río en 2016, con el bienestar de todos .....


----------



## JR Nazareth

*STRUCTURE*



-Corey- said:


> Here it's a summary, it's in Spanish but u dont need to understand it, just look at the red and green hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/deportes/madrid-2016/informe-coi-ciudades-candidatas-jjoo/


* STRUCTURE 

The IOC's report, emphasis is for the CUP FIFA 2014 Brazil, because the structures of improvements in the World Cup host cities, also bring improvements to Rio de Janeiro. 
What the IOC was keen to highlight was the matter of getting publicity, but that they also know they do not need to worry, because the Brazilian people living and loving the sport, all with the Olympics ..... this love that is already great, would increase more and more ..........


* ESTRUCTURAS


El informe del COI, el énfasis está en la Copa Brasil 2014, porque las estructuras de las mejoras en las ciudades anfitrionas de la Copa del Mundo, también traen mejoras a Río de Janeiro. 
Lo que el COI ha querido destacar es la cuestión de conseguir publicidad, pero que también saben que no tienen que preocuparse, porque el pueblo brasileño vivir y amar el deporte, todos con los Juegos Olímpicos de ..... este amor que ya es grande, aumentaría .......... más y más


----------



## JR Nazareth

** SECURITY*



-Corey- said:


> Here it's a summary, it's in Spanish but u dont need to understand it, just look at the red and green hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/deportes/madrid-2016/informe-coi-ciudades-candidatas-jjoo/


* SECURITY 

I agree with you, Rio de Janeiro, has to change much in this question ... 

The good that the state government of Rio de Janeiro, along with the National Security are committed to this change, and resultadp already being seen, not only with police in violent neighborhoods, but with many sports, from child away from the crime ... that is the Olympic spirit through the sport be agents of change, were built several Olympic Villages in these places where children spend their days studying and playing sports ..... This is not so in Rio de Janeiro, more in all cities in Brazil .... 


* SEGURIDAD 

Estoy de acuerdo con usted, Río de Janeiro, tiene que cambiar mucho en esta cuestión ... 

El bien que el gobierno del estado de Río de Janeiro, junto con el de Seguridad Nacional están comprometidas con este cambio, y resultadp ya ser visto, no sólo con la policía en los barrios violentos, pero con muchos deportes, desde el niño de la delincuencia ... que es el espíritu olímpico a través del deporte que sean agentes de cambio, se construyeron varias villas olímpicas en estos lugares donde los niños pasan el día estudiando y practicando deportes ..... Esto no es así en Río de Janeiro, más en todas las ciudades en Brasil ....


----------



## JR Nazareth

-Corey- said:


> Here it's a summary, it's in Spanish but u dont need to understand it, just look at the red and green hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/deportes/madrid-2016/informe-coi-ciudades-candidatas-jjoo/



* LODGING 

In Rio de Janeiro, has 42.000 seats, the project has yet to 10,000 with most cruise ships, it is already a tradition in Rio de Janeiro, Carnaval, New Year and other dates and also in the summer ... 

The IOC described in the report that we do not guarantee that these cruises will be in 2016 ..... the funny thing that it happened .... 

are hotels being built in Rio de Janeiro, ja for the 2014 World cup ... 

And Soccer Games will be in the other 04 largest cities and prepared well in Brazil, Sao Paulo / Belo Horizonte / Brasilia (capital) and Salvador 



* ALOJAMIENTO 

En Río de Janeiro, tiene 42.000 asientos, el proyecto todavía tiene a 10.000 con la mayoría de los buques de crucero, es ya una tradición en Río de Janeiro, el Carnaval, Año Nuevo y otras fechas, y también en el verano ... 

El COI se describe en el informe que no podemos garantizar que estos cruceros serán en 2016 ..... lo curioso que sucedió .... 

son los hoteles que se está construyendo en Río de Janeiro, ja para la Copa del Mundo de 2014 ... 

Y juegos de fútbol será en las otras 04 ciudades más grandes y bien preparados en Brasil, Sao Paulo / Belo Horizonte / Brasilia (capital) y Salvador


----------



## JR Nazareth

-Corey- said:


> Here it's a summary, it's in Spanish but u dont need to understand it, just look at the red and green hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/deportes/madrid-2016/informe-coi-ciudades-candidatas-jjoo/



RESUMEN ..... AYER pasar el día leyendo TODAS LAS NOTICIAS INTERNACIONALES RELATIVA A LA COI .... TODAS LAS PUBLICACIONES, destaca la fortaleza DE RIO DE JANEIRO, que son las más preparadas, es menos crítico ... QUE SON LOS DIARIOS DECLARAMOS QUE NO RIO .... 

REUTERS
ATF 
BBC 
CHINA POST 
La Palabra Diaria


----------



## hkskyline

*Rio bandwagon: IOC evaluation report can't fight the feeling that Brazilian city may be best*
3 September 2009

LONDON (AP) - The Rio bandwagon seems to be picking up speed.

Rio de Janeiro's bid to take the Olympics to South America for the first time in 2016 gained further momentum Wednesday when the Brazilian city came off best in a technical evaluation of the four candidate cities.

Chicago, meanwhile, came in for some pointed negative comments -- including its financial guarantees and public transportation -- and Madrid and Tokyo also took some direct hits from the International Olympic Committee.

The 98-page report from the IOC's evaluation commission was released exactly a month before the IOC vote in Copenhagen on Oct. 2.

"The IOC report is a real boost to the Rio bid," bid president Carlos Nuzman told The Associated Press. "They have provided a very strong confirmation of our games plan and vision. It is fair to say Rio has a very positive report, and possibly the most favorable. We didn't have any red points."

The report, which did not grade or rank the cities, is intended only as a guide for IOC members and is unlikely to sway the final decision. Intangible factors, including geopolitical issues, always play a major role when the IOC's 100-plus members cast their secret ballots.

The report is based on visits by the evaluation commission in April and May, and was issued two months after more than 90 members listened to presentations from the bid cities in Lausanne, Switzerland, where most of the key issues were already covered.

In what shapes up as a tight race, the final presentations on the day of the vote could be crucial. Whether President Barack Obama goes to Copenhagen to lobby for Chicago could be decisive, just as Tony Blair helped secure the 2012 Olympics for London when he met IOC members in Singapore in 2005 and Vladimir Putin traveled to Guatemala City in 2007 to push Sochi's winning bid for the 2014 Winter Games.

"Clearly having President Obama there would be an advantage," Chicago bid leader Patrick Ryan said, "particularly since each of the other cities are saying that their leaders will be there."

Ryan said all the issues raised in the IOC report have or can be resolved, and he expressed confidence in Chicago's prospects of bringing the Summer Olympics back to the U.S. for the first time since the 1996 Atlanta Games.

"I think we got a very good score," Ryan told the AP in a telephone interview. "We feel the wind is really at our back for the last 30 days. It's going to go down to the wire. Nobody knows who's going to win this. We have as good a chance as anybody."

For the moment, though, things seem to going Rio's way.

The Brazilian city made a big impression with members at the June meeting in Lausanne, arguing the case for the Olympics to be held on a new continent. Africa and Antarctica are the only other continents that have not hosted the games.

The IOC report cited Rio as embracing the "potential power of the games to transform a city, a region and a country" and said the Olympics would leave "a lasting and affordable legacy."

The Rio bid is the most spread-out and most expensive of the four, with a budget of $11.1 billion for capital investments associated with the games.

"The commission is confident that the growing Brazilian economy would be able to support the necessary infrastructure development needed for the delivery of the 2016 Games," the IOC report said.

The IOC also cited Rio's vision of using sport as a "catalyst for social integration" and said the bid had strong public support, financial guarantees from all levels of government, and knowledge and experience from the city's hosting of the 2007 Pan American Games.

But Rio also came in for some matters of worry.

With Brazil scheduled to host the 2014 World Cup, the report expressed "some concern" about marketing the Olympics in the same four-year period.

While citing Rio's "public safety challenges," the IOC said new anti-crime programs were "already showing positive results."

The report said transportation plans in Rio would be "critical" and that urban infrastructure projects would need "careful management and monitoring."

The IOC said Rio had an "insufficient" number of hotel rooms, and plans to use four villages and six cruise ships would "require particular attention in both the planning and delivery phases."

Among the issues under scrutiny for Chicago has been financial guarantees. Unlike other bid cities, Chicago's candidacy is not underwritten by the federal government.

"Chicago 2016 has not provided a full guarantee covering a potential economic shortfall of the OCOG (Olympic organizing committee) as requested by the IOC," the report said, adding that Chicago had instead proposed a capped guarantee of $750 million which presents a "risk" in the event of a larger deficit.

Since the IOC visit in April, however, Chicago Mayor Richard M. Dally has pledged to sign the host city contract, requiring the city to take full financial responsibility and the proposed $4.8 billion operating budget.

"The issues will be resolved in the next few days," Ryan said. "The city of Chicago has a very strong credit rating. We expect final approval from the city council soon."

The IOC praised Chicago's compact venue plans along the downtown waterfront, and minimum travel time for athletes, but noted that the equestrian, shooting, road cycling and mountain biking venues were relatively far away.

The report also singled out the "well-designed and compact lakefront Olympic village" but noted that, at the time of the commission's visit, full financing guarantees for the complex had not been provided.

The IOC also said Chicago's use of temporary or scaled-down venues "increases the element of risk" to the organizing committee, and said transportation could be a "major challenge" because it would involve more than doubling the peak commuter traffic on the Metra commuter rail service.

The report said there was a need for "clearer delineation of roles and responsibilities" between the city and organizing committee, and said Chicago's budget -- including $1.83 billion in sponsorships -- is "ambitious but achievable."

Tokyo, which held the Olympics in 1964, drew praise for it compact venue plan and government financial backing but was cited for a "relatively low level of public support" in an IOC opinion poll from February showing support of only about 55 percent of the city's residents.

"We have worked very hard to respond to IOC feedback since the evaluation committee's visit to Tokyo in April," Tokyo bid leader Ichiro Kono said in a statement. "We are confident we already have a plan that will fully satisfy all challenges and demonstrate our ability to be their most reliable and dependable partner."

Madrid, bidding for the second time in a row after losing the 2012 Games to London, was lauded for its compact layout and readiness of existing venues. But the report criticized Madrid's bid for not showing "a full understanding of the need for clear delineation of roles and responsibilities, including financial, between different stockholders..."

"I'm left with a bittersweet taste," Madrid bid leader Mercedes Coghen said. "Sweet because they know that our city is ready. Bitter because we weren't able to tell them better. We're not good communicators. We need to work on this."

--------

Associated Press Writers Paul Logothetis in Madrid, Deanna Bellandi in Chicago and Jim Armstrong in Tokyo contributed to this report.


----------



## Christianmx

JR Nazareth said:


> * LODGING
> 
> In Rio de Janeiro, has 42.000 seats, the project has yet to 10,000 with most cruise ships, it is already a tradition in Rio de Janeiro, Carnaval, New Year and other dates and also in the summer ...
> 
> The IOC described in the report that we do not guarantee that these cruises will be in 2016 ..... the funny thing that it happened ....
> 
> are hotels being built in Rio de Janeiro, ja for the 2014 World cup ...
> 
> *And Soccer Games will be in the other 04 largest cities and prepared well in Brazil, Sao Paulo / Belo Horizonte / Brasilia (capital) and Salvador *
> 
> 
> 
> * ALOJAMIENTO
> 
> En Río de Janeiro, tiene 42.000 asientos, el proyecto todavía tiene a 10.000 con la mayoría de los buques de crucero, es ya una tradición en Río de Janeiro, el Carnaval, Año Nuevo y otras fechas, y también en el verano ...
> 
> El COI se describe en el informe que no podemos garantizar que estos cruceros serán en 2016 ..... lo curioso que sucedió ....
> 
> son los hoteles que se está construyendo en Río de Janeiro, ja para la Copa del Mundo de 2014 ...
> 
> Y juegos de fútbol será en las otras 04 ciudades más grandes y bien preparados en Brasil, Sao Paulo / Belo Horizonte / Brasilia (capital) y Salvador


Why are they having them in other cities?


----------



## JR Nazareth

Rio's 2016 Olympic Bid Continues To Gain Momentum at a Critical Time
Wednesday, September 2, 2009 11:53pm EDT GB Editor 
Font size: 

Based on findings in the International Olympic Committee’s technical evaluation report of the 2016 Olympic bid cities, Rio de Janeiro has a lot to be excited about. All four candidates received generally favorable evaluations in the report released Wednesday, but the language used in Rio's summary seemed to favor its bid - if only by a small margin.

Speaking to GamesBids.com from London, President of Rio 2016 Carlos Nuzman found it difficult to contain his excitement.

“It is fair to say that Rio has a very positive report and possibly the most favorable of all”, Nuzman said boldly.

“The IOC report is a real boost to the Rio bid.”

While the IOC did point out some weaknesses in Rio's plans - they followed each of these points with a benefit. Referring to a potential conflict in preparations between Brazil’s 2014 FIFA World Cup and a 2016 Olympic Games, Rio 2016 Secretary General Carlos Osorio picked up on the spin.

“Our communication plans take into consideration that the World Cup is going to be there. We think that both events can work very well together; there’s a big synergy between both of them and we don't see any challenges just advantages and synergies in having the World Cup” Osorio explained to GamesBids.com. 

“And quite frankly if you notice that the United States, Japan and Spain are also bidding for the 2018 World Cup you can see that everybody thinks that's a great idea to have both events with two years apart; but only Brazil has got the World Cup already and most importantly before the Olympic Games.”

Rio was a questionable addition to the candidate list last year after it stood fifth in an initial IOC evaluation report. In fact Rio trailed behind Doha, Qatar - a city that was eliminated from the bid. Rio failed to make the same cut when they bid for the 2012 games.

However, Brazil's bid has been steadily gaining momentum over the past year. Presentations in Denver and Lausanne this year drew rare applause from IOC members and it was clear that Rio had become a sentimental favorite based on the bid’s desire to host the Games in South America for the very first time.

Now with only a month to go, the evaluation report is concrete evidence that Rio is a bid to beat.

GAMES BID


----------



## DFDalton

3521usa said:


> hno: ^^We'll talk about on 10.02.09. btw, I think Obama's going.


I hope you are right. I really think the President would have to go for Chicago to have a chance. Last minute surprise travel by U.S. Presidents is by no means completely out of the question. George Bush's secret flights into Iraq prove that. 

I think there are two problems though. The first is that, unlike our tax dollars, Obama is loathe to spend his political capital to make a very costly last-minute trip to Europe simply to gain a sporting event. With a trillion dollar federal budget deficit, and fears that a government-run health care plan would be poorly run and capriciously expensive, the last thing Obama needs to do is give more rhetorical ammunition to those who claim he is acting imperiously - playing fast and loose with taxpayer dollars. 

Secondly, a last-minute surprise trip puts Obama at some risk of losing face should Chicago lose the bid. Does he really want to take that chance? I doubt it.


----------



## swifty78

Tho im still goin for Rio but remember dont count ya chickens before they hatch


----------



## Onn

I really think Chicago has the better bid, but it could go either way. It's going to be a very close vote. If Obama doesn’t come the other leaders being there may not even matter.


----------



## JR Nazareth

10.09.2009 | 16:35 

Site aims to Rio as a favorite to receive the 2016 Games 
After IOC release reports, RiO rises in the ranking of Games Bids 



Rio de Janeiro has taken the lead in the race to host the 2016 Olympic Games. So says the site specializes in analyzing applications Olympic Games Bid. In the new update of BidIndex (name given to the ranking), the state capital appears in first position with 61.61 points. 

- Some key elements helped the RIO to rise in the rankings: public support, realistic budget, sentimental appeal to South America get the Olympics for the first time and the popularity of carismástico chairman of the application, Nuzman. In addition, the report of the International Olympic Committee (IOC) has identified areas of great potential for the Olympic legacy - said the site's editor, Robert Livingstone. 

Rio de Janeiro was the fastest growing city in the ranking, updated after the IOC released, last week, reports of inspection visits to the four candidate cities: beyond the river, competing Madrid (Spain), Chicago (United States) and Tokyo (Japan). 

The city of Rio, who was in runner-update in March, rose 1.66 points. And Chicago, which held the lantern, responded, adding 1.64 points, taking second place (60.01). The then leader Tokyo disappointed. The Japanese capital has fallen 2:21 points, leaving the leadership to get the third position (59.20). And Madrid, who was placed third, lost 0.93 point, and now owns the lantern (57.80). 

- Tokyo fell for a few critical points highlighted in the report of the IOC: low public support, the discrepancy has been reported in the application file and what is actually done in relation to sports facilities, the location of the Olympic Stadium and the likely increase in the price of hotels during the Games. Chicago has already won some points, it healed on Wednesday the lack of financial guarantees for the holding of the Olympics by the city government - said Livingstone. 

The ranking of the Games Bids is a mathematical formula created by the site to measure the condition of each city to be the Olympic host. It takes into account the application dossiers submitted in February 2009, reports of the Evaluation Commission of the IOC, geography, political and economic and governmental support, among other factors. 


LANCEPRESS
http://www.clicrbs.com.br/esportes/...como-favorito-para-receber-Jogos-de-2016.html


----------



## Wey

Onn said:


> I really think Chicago has the better bid, but it could go either way. It's going to be a very close vote. If Obama doesn’t come the other leaders being there may not even matter.


Mmmmkay :lol:


----------



## TEBC

Joao Havelange received some responses for his apeal for votes from Tunisia, China, Hong Kong, Mexico. He counts for sure 20 votes for brazil after first ballot.


----------



## 1772

I don't get the thing about "public support". 
So you need democracy and public opinion? How did that do in Beijing? The country is a dictatorship!


----------



## RobH

There's nothing to get 1772. As long as public support isn't horrendous I don't think it figures much in the decision. In other words, as long as there is majority public support, whether it's 70% or 90% makes little difference.

London, for example, had the second lowest just ahead of NYC for the 2012 vote with Paris, Madrid and Moscow posting much higher figures (London's was still good at around 70% though).


----------



## TEBC

www.lojario2016.com.br


----------



## Ganis

how much longer till they announce Chicago as the winner?


----------



## RobH

Two weeks OR anything between 4 years and infinity.


----------



## redspork02

Oprah to attend the Copenhagen!


----------



## redspork02

*Oprah May Attend IOC Vote In Support Of Chicago 2016*
Monday, September 14, 2009 11:39am EDT GB Staff 


The Chicago Tribune reports Oprah Winfrey said she was willing to go to Copenhagen next month to help lobby Chicago in its bid for the 2016 Summer Olympic Games. 
Oprah, interviewed in Toronto Sunday where she is attending the Toronto International Film Festival, said, "if I feel I can be useful there, than that is what I will do".

Chicago 2016 CEO Patrick Ryan said last week his team would "absolutely" like to have Winfrey on board, reports the Chicago Tribune.


----------



## JRQ

Arguably one of the most influential women of all time. Things seem to be improving for Chicago lately.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

JRQ said:


> Arguably one of the most influential women of all time. Things seem to be improving for Chicago lately.


I wud say Good if Chicago gets it.
Europe & America wud b avoided from the 2020 race giving hope Delhi 2020.


----------



## TEBC

antriksh_sfo said:


> I wud say Good if Chicago gets it.
> Europe & America wud b avoided from the 2020 race giving hope Delhi 2020.


Delhi will have no chances if they dont do a great job for Commonwealth 2010 and they are in a critical situation as far as i know.

2020 Hopes South Africa get it. CT or Durban.


----------



## Onn

TEBC said:


> Delhi will have no chances if they dont do a great job for Commonwealth 2010 and they are in a critical situation as far as i know.
> 
> 2020 Hopes South Africa get it. CT or Durban.


Or Rio, if Chicago gets 2016. Although I'm not sure if Chicago will bid again if they lose this time. But if Chicago loses that would boost the chance of a North American city getting picked in 2020.


----------



## ReiAyanami

If Delhi bits for 2020, it will be very hard not to win the favor of the committee


----------



## S.T.Y AP

Tokyo in my opinion, has the best proposals.
Choose Tokyo is not risk. is to make sure it will be good.


----------



## JRQ

*Obama drums up support for Chicago Olympic bid*


By FREDERIC J. FROMMER, Associated Press Writer – 

WASHINGTON – President Barack Obama staged a homecoming-style Olympic rally at the White House Wednesday, saying the whole country is rooting for his hometown of Chicago in its efforts to host the 2016 Summer Games.
"Chicago is ready. The American people are ready. We want these games," he said to applause from the Olympians, Paralympians, local schoolchildren, politicians and other supporters in attendance.
"If you choose Chicago, I promise you this — Chicago will make America proud, and America will make the world proud," Obama added.
The International Olympic Committee will choose a host city during an Oct. 2 meeting in Copenhagen. Obama will not attend the meetings, instead sending first lady Michelle Obama to lead the U.S. delegation.
Chicago is in a tough competition with Rio de Janeiro, Madrid and Tokyo. In recent years, national leaders have traveled to the IOC meetings to help seal the deal — such as Tony Blair for the 2012 Summer Olympics in London and Vladimir Putin for the 2014 Winter Games in Sochi, Russia.
"I would make the case in Copenhagen personally," Obama said, noting he's busy seeking a health care overhaul. "But the good news is I'm sending a more compelling superstar to represent the city and country we love, and that is our first lady, Michelle Obama."
She didn't return the kudos, describing the president's dabbling in some of the Olympic sports before the event.
"You should have seen the president in there fencing," she said to laughter, as Obama stuck out his arm in a mock fencing move. "It was pathetic. But he passed the baton really well."
The president said that while he loves Washington, Chicago has been his home for nearly 25 years. He called it a "city of broad shoulders and big hearts and bold dreams, a city of legendary sports figures, legendary sports venues and legendary sports fans."
After his remarks, the president shed his suit jacket and watched as athletes demonstrated judo, fencing and gymnastics.
"Oh! That's what I'm talking about!" he exclaimed after a skillful judo move. "Nice, nice, nice," he said at another point.
Over at the fencing demonstration, he picked up a foam sword and playfully demonstrated the skill that his wife had joked about.
Joining Obama for the event were Chicago Mayor Richard Daley as well as Olympic greats such as Mike Conley, a gold medalist in the triple jump who grew up near Washington Park, where the main Olympic stadium would be; Dominique Dawes, a three-time Olympian in gymnastics and member of the "Magnificent Seven," the only U.S. women's team to win gold in gymnastics; 2008 Olympic gold medalist wrestler Henry Cejudo; and track star Jackie Joyner-Kersee, a three-time gold medalist who grew up in East St. Louis, Ill.
In a brief interview, Joyner-Kersee, a supporter of Chicago's bid from the start, said the athletes did not try to persuade Obama to make the trip to Copenhagen.
"I think it is so important to respect the president, and what he's doing right now," citing Obama's commitment to health care reform. "It's not only respect to him but also to this country."
After meeting with the Illinois congressional delegation earlier in the day, Daley told reporters that given all the problems the nation faces, it's understandable if Obama doesn't go to Denmark for the IOC meeting.
"I think if there is ever a possibility of coming he would," the mayor said, adding that the president has already been helpful by talking to various heads of state about the Chicago bid. Daley said he considers Chicago's chances for winning the bid to be even with the three remaining rivals.
*He also highlighted the reception that Rep. Bobby Rush, D-Ill., has planned Thursday evening with African ambassadors.
"These 17 African nations are really the swing votes" with the IOC, Daley said.
___*
Associated Press writer Dennis Conrad contributed to this report.
Related Searches:


----------



## Wey

Ganis said:


> how much longer till they announce Chicago as the winner?


That deppends. How much is a googolplex? :lol:



JRQ said:


> Arguably one of the most influential women of all time. Things seem to be improving for Chicago lately.


Who again??


----------



## UrbanImpact

JRQ said:


> Arguably one of the most influential women of all time. Things seem to be improving for Chicago lately.


She's not influential outside the USA, except maybe South Africa where she opened up that school.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

TEBC said:


> Delhi will have no chances if they dont do a great job for Commonwealth 2010 and they are in a critical situation as far as i know.
> 
> 2020 Hopes South Africa get it. CT or Durban.


GUYS: Here is the true story
*Firstly, IOA rejected CWG pressure to go for USD 790 Mln Insurance cover and insisted on sticking to USD20 Mln as per the host city contract signed. This was even dicussed tilll last week and when on 8th Sept IOA firmly rejected CWG pressure, Fennel took up the 6 month old CAG report though he himself said 1 1/2 months back that things are OK to bully the IOA.

Secondly, the CWG was eyeing most of the infrastructure projects to go to UK, Canadian & British firms and with Indian PWD getting most of these, they even felt the larger pie was lost. But unfortunately the PWD & Indian Beauraucracy made things worst for expeditipous implementation instead of proving the otherwise to the world. *

All the Projects will b perfectly good for CWG 2010 in Delhi and much better than KL 98 and Manchester 02. 

I wud say Melbourne did a good job in 06 and Delhi is not going to do to that perfection as Melbourne used it not to create white elephants but good legacy perfectly planned.
*Manchester & KL: Two Extremes*
On the other hand Manchester was a scaled down version as UK OC realised that going for a grand Infrastructure wud not help in Manchester as these wud b burden after Games as they understood that excepting London no other English City had the capability to sustain such infrastructure and even bid for Olympics ( Ref. Manchester's awfully failed 96 & 2000 bids)
What KL did was over the board and they r still crying to maintain these mamoths with almost no actvity there.
Considering these *Mebourne did a very good job*.

South Africa 2020, u know wat? IOC rejects any sympathy candidature/continental rotation and took these word of its wish list in 2000. So South Africa forget dreaming about Summer Games in near future. FIFA regreted its policy of continental rotation which lead to desparate choice candidates like South Africa & Brazil. *Pls may recollect what Toronto Mayor said for the 2008 Olympic bid about S Africa, and that is true considering the political history and present socio economic patterns of South Africa*.

Moreover RIO I suppose deserves a first timer sympathy but considering the violence on streets and unruly culture, there will b second thoughts.


----------



## JRQ

UrbanImpact said:


> She's not influential outside the USA, except maybe South Africa where she opened up that school.


No, she's just worth around 3 Billion dollars and was ranked as #2 of the *world's* ultra famous by Forbes; but no, outside of the U.S. and "that" school, no one really knows of her.....:lol:


----------



## mattec

Everybody loves Oprah..


----------



## Wey

JRQ said:


> No, she's just worth around 3 Billion dollars and was ranked as #2 of the *world's* ultra famous by Forbes; but no, outside of the U.S. and "that" school, no one really knows of her.....:lol:


I thought people were bashing Forbes "insolit" rankings after Rio was ellected the happiest perceived city in the world, and Chicago the most stressfull :lol:


----------



## Wey

JRQ said:


> Then why mention it? To be a smart ass towards my comment, that's why. I don't fish for arguments like some, but I will not sit by and let little comments like that slip by either.


Have you ever even considered that OTHERS read this comments, not only yoursefl?? And that quoting somebody doesn't necessarily means talking to a person, instead of just commenting the info? Because you don't demonstrate it...

And there's the "thing" thta my commentary was neither false or mislocated, so it becomes immediatly relevant, like you or not. But if your attitude is always of prepotence and offenses, I'd seriously disencourage you in participating on this thread. Go talk your rebel garbage somewhere else.



secondcity1 said:


> If you guys can convince the IOC Rio is a safe place for the Games, then Chicago probably will have to bid again.
> 
> Good luck, Rio


Don't worry, we've already done it 

Thanks for your support, hope you come to join us!


----------



## JRQ

Wey said:


> Have you ever even considered that OTHERS read this comments, not only yoursefl?? And that quoting somebody doesn't necessarily means talking to a person, instead of just commenting the info? Because you don't demonstrate it...
> 
> And there's the "thing" thta my commentary was neither false or mislocated, so it becomes immediatly relevant, like you or not. But if your attitude is always of prepotence and offenses, I'd seriously disencourage you in participating on this thread. Go talk your rebel garbage somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, we've already done it
> 
> Thanks for your support, hope you come to join us!


By the way secondcity1, he's not directing anything towards you. He's just quoting you and filling in totally uninvolved text. Just wanted to clear that up like he apparently did towards myself. :lol:

Rebel garbage? Please, lay off the comic books. I suppose in your little world that was totally uninflammatory and completely different from my "offensive" comment behavior. What a hypocrite. 



> Crime
> 
> 
> BOPE policemen training.
> Rio has high crime rates, especially homicide, in poor areas dominated by drug lords, primarily in the North Zone.[78] As of 2007, the homicide rate of the greater metropolitan area stood at nearly *30 victims per week*, with the majority of victims falling to mugging, stray bullets or narcoterrorism.[79][80] In 2006, *2,273 people were murdered* in the city giving it a murder rate of 37.7 cases for every 100,000 people.[81]
> According to federal government research,[5] the city itself ranks 206th in the list of the 5,565 most violent cities in Brazil and first in total number of firearm-related deaths. B*etween 1978 and 2000, 49,900 people were killed in Rio.*[82] The Urban Warfare involves drug-traffic battle with police fighting against outlaws, or even corrupt policemen on their side.
> Rio de Janeiro's low paid and ill-equipped *police are violent as well*, it has been said.[83] I*n 2007, the police allegedly killed 1,330 people in the state*,[84] an increase of 25 percent over 2006 when 1,063 people were killed, in 2003 that number plateaued at 1,195. *In comparison the American police killed only 347 people in whole of the United States during 2006.*


Yes, great job at proving what a wonderful safe haven Rio de Janeiro is....


----------



## Wey

^^ Commenting on your level: what a bunch of bs.

Ignore list: on.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

JRQ said:


> By the way secondcity1, he's not directing anything towards you. He's just quoting you and filling in totally uninvolved text. Just wanted to clear that up like he apparently did towards myself. :lol:
> 
> Rebel garbage? Please, lay off the comic books. I suppose in your little world that was totally uninflammatory and completely different from my "offensive" comment behavior. What a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, great job at proving what a wonderful safe haven Rio de Janeiro is....


Guy watever u have mentioned about RIO's safety is highly disturbing. Cos the safety & security of almost 100,000 foreign vsitors & officials wud b in peril in such a city. 

I wonder how cud FIFA accept the same for WC? Didn't they feel intimidated? Maybe WC is concentrated in a couple of venues and tourist/official visit wud max b during the Ceremonies. *If RIO 206th in crime Brazil with such astonishing figures, wat about the Top City - Scary thought - Travel Advisory - AVOID RIO DURING OLYMPICS?* 

But RIO needs to work hard on improving upon such an image. Hopefully they will.


----------



## Robin155

Isn't Chicago the murder capital of America.


----------



## JRQ

Robin155 said:


> Isn't Chicago the murder capital of America.


In 2006, Chicago had 467 homicides. Rio had 2,273. Now I will factor in that Rio is larger than Chicago, so that makes a difference. So to be fair-

For every 100,000 people-
Chicago Murder Rate-15.6
Rio-37.7

And yes, Chicago does have one of the highest rates in the nation; but it still pales in comparison to Rio.


----------



## TEBC

learn how to lose!!


----------



## RobH

Nobody's lost anything yet. If the Rio team are as cocky as you, they won't win.


----------



## The Patel

*Delhi 2020*

Delhi is not going to be ready for 2016 Olympics. It should target 2020 Summer Olympics, by then it will be ready as intfrastucture projects will be completed by 2014 and 2018.


----------



## RobH

^^ Well, Dehli hasn't bid for 2016 the host of which is being decided in a fortnight. 2020 is the earliest it can POSSIBLY host.


----------



## Cauê

Obama wants USA to host the Olympics for the fifth time;

Japan wants Tokyo for the Olympics again;

Spain wants to get the games in Europe again;

South America wants to rescue the concept of "universality" and host the games for the first time.

(((( The games are of Humanity )))) RIO 20!6


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

RIO 2016:

ALL FROM: http://www.rio2016.org.br/en/default.aspx

*
National Olympic Training Center *



















*Rio Olympic Park *










*Olympic Aquatics Stadium*










*Sponsor Village *










*Olympic Tennis Center *


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

...

*Main Press Center (MPC) / International Broadcast Center (IBC)*










*Olympic Village *










*Olympic Village Park *










*Riocentro*


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

...
*Marina da Glória *










*Rodrigo de Freitas Lake *










*Copacabana Stadium *










*Sambódromo (Archery) *










*João Havelange Stadium *










*Maracanã Stadium *


----------



## JR Nazareth

*Nuzman: "Rio is ready for unforgettable Games" *
Reuters 


BERLIN (Reuters) - The International Olympic Committee (IOC) will choose on October 2, the host city for the 2016 Olympic Games, a competition involving Chicago, Madrid, Rio de Janeiro and Tokyo. 

Following an interview with the president of the Brazilian Olympic Committee (COB) and chief application Brazilian Nuzman. 

REUTERS - why their city should receive the 2016 Olympics? 

NUZMAN - The Olympic Games have always been best when they explored new territories and touched the lives of new people. There were wonderful games in Europe, Oceania, North America and Asia, but the dream of Rio-2016 is bringing the Games to South America for the first time. Rio is ready to deliver unforgettable Games, in a continent that would inspire young people, while it would be fully aligned with the long-term needs of the city and country. 

REUTERS - What is the strength of his candidacy and what you would like to improve if I had more time? 

NUZMAN - With full government support for the Games, the Rio is ready to begin work on October 3 if it is chosen by the IOC, without the need for bank loans or advertising revenue stage. Organize the Games in South America for the first time has the potential to transform the lives of millions of people. 

Reuters - With candidates required to follow strict guidelines and criteria of the IOC, which is the innovative aspect of its proposal that makes it unique? 

NUZMAN - All sports during the Games of Rio 2016 will be held within a city, in four clusters: in Diodorus, around the Maracanã, along Copacabana beach and the vibrant district of Barra. 

Thanks to the unique natural attributes of the city and existing facilities, the river will provide locations for sports such as rowing, sailing, shooting and riding within city limits, leaving the athlete closer to the heart of the Games. 

All clusters of facilities will be connected by a ring of high-performance transport and a network of Olympic. 

REUTERS - In terms of construction of major facilities, which still needs to be built and what already exists? 

NUZMAN - Within the plan for the Games of Rio 2016, 74 percent of the facilities are built. Facilities such as water park, the velodrome, the arena complex and Diodorus were built for the Pan American Games in 2007 and still used today. 

The João Havelange Stadium, receiving athletics, and the Maracana stadium with 90 thousand seats proposed for the opening and closing and the end of football, there are and will be upgraded by 2016.

http://www.abril.com.br/noticias/esportes/nuzman-rio-esta-pronto-jogos-inesqueciveis-539212.shtml

_________________________________________________________________
RIO 2016 
Live Your Passion !!
www.rio2016.com.br


----------



## -Corey-

Getting ready for Copenhague


----------



## antriksh_sfo

JR Nazareth said:


> *Nuzman: "Rio is ready for unforgettable Games" *
> Reuters
> 
> 
> BERLIN (Reuters) - The International Olympic Committee (IOC) will choose on October 2, the host city for the 2016 Olympic Games, a competition involving Chicago, Madrid, Rio de Janeiro and Tokyo.
> 
> Following an http://www.abril.com.br/noticias/esportes/nuzman-rio-esta-pronto-jogos-inesqueciveis-539212.shtml


UNFORGETTABLE GAMES - Reasons seem to be bland as we have infrastructure, first in South Am, ....
Dont u think u can win votes with these statements. Come up with a punch line. As Undergorund always uses "Fantastic" for Tokyo though the popular support in Japan is the minimum among all candidates.
Moreover, Mr. Lula Da Silva has not exhibited his oratory skills on any of the major International platforms be it G 20, BRIC. It is all about the charisma of the group which leads the delegation at Copenhagen which can change undecided minds. Note: Sydney won by the thinnest of margins. Lulla/Brazil-BRIC has been strong in the Climate change talks in a resistive way thwarting hypocritic resolutions but not in a way to make the rest accept what BRIC says. What is required at Copenhagen is not resistive strength but convincing strength.
Do u hav Pele going in the delegation? He should add some flavour.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

-Corey- said:


> Getting ready for Copenhague
> QUOTE]
> Won't Air Force One be going there?


----------



## Onn

antriksh_sfo said:


> Won't Air Force One be going there?


Hopefully, yes. But only the President is going on Air Force One, the rest of the Chicago delegation is taking a special passenger plane with the Chicago 2016 logo on it.


----------



## -Corey-

antriksh_sfo said:


> -Corey- said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for Copenhague
> QUOTE]
> Won't Air Force One be going there?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap, but that's for Obama
Click to expand...


----------



## napoleon

Rio de Janeiro 2016 for Latin America.


----------



## Carlos Teixeira

Let´s go Rio... a new frontier to the games... no more 100% commercial games... let´s put a heart on it...


----------



## Yrmom247

H.E. Pennypacker said:


> you're thinking of Barcelona


Santiago is going to bid for a Winter Olympics.


----------



## JR Nazareth

antriksh_sfo said:


> UNFORGETTABLE GAMES - Reasons seem to be bland as we have infrastructure, first in South Am, ....
> Dont u think u can win votes with these statements. Come up with a punch line. As Undergorund always uses "Fantastic" for Tokyo though the popular support in Japan is the minimum among all candidates.
> Moreover, Mr. Lula Da Silva has not exhibited his oratory skills on any of the major International platforms be it G 20, BRIC. It is all about the charisma of the group which leads the delegation at Copenhagen which can change undecided minds. Note: Sydney won by the thinnest of margins. Lulla/Brazil-BRIC has been strong in the Climate change talks in a resistive way thwarting hypocritic resolutions but not in a way to make the rest accept what BRIC says. What is required at Copenhagen is not resistive strength but convincing strength.
> Do u hav Pele going in the delegation? He should add some flavour.




______________________________________________________________
Rio de Janeiro, wants to make an unforgettable games .... 

Brazil is to have that opportunity ... 

About our beloved president, Lula, whether or not great oratory to convince that I do not know, because I am confused by your statement, as he says about the contacts with IOC members, when they were inspecting the RIO, which he went to them was clear on the proposal of the RIO 2016 ... 
(He received several accolades from national and international press) 

Celebrities: 

In addition to our Pelé, we still Cielo, the sportsmen of our collective teams (volleyball, basketball and football) 

And the main influential people within the IOC .... Joao Havelange has been for 20 years president of FIFA, well respected by all ... and our carismatico Nuzmam (COB) one of the best known among the national committees. 

Believe that celebrities do not win votes, but more a presentation that will convince voters. 

Just as the 2014 World Cup, much like the Games were in Rio, to help in processing what has happened in Brazil. 

Good luck to all .... They did a wonderful job ....


----------



## RobH

Carlos Teixeira said:


> Let´s go Rio... a new frontier to the games... no more 100% commercial games... let´s put a heart on it...


Can I ask how Rio intends to make money which the IOC will be expecting to reap from their games if it is to shun selling mascots, branded merchandise, a sponsorship programme etc.

Play on stereotypes all you want but Rio 2016 will _have to be_ as commercial as any other games, so your argument doesn't stack up.


----------



## JR Nazareth

Rio 2016 Bid City Presentation at SportAccord Convention in Denver (26.03.09) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4_iaht3y7I


----------



## antriksh_sfo

Onn said:


> Hopefully, yes. But only the President is going on Air Force One, the rest of the Chicago delegation is taking a special passenger plane with the Chicago 2016 logo on it.


I dont think Obama will be going to Copenhagen, since he is afraid of associating himself with anything that can fail.
But guys, if Rio does win it will indeed be a new chapter in the Olympic movement.
Madrid, Tokyo don't even cross the II round even in weirdest of my thoughts - They are much similar to Berlin/Istanbul (Madrid falling in the category of Instanbul) of 2000 summer games bid.


----------



## Mr.Underground

RobH said:


> Can I ask how Rio intends to make money which the IOC will be expecting to reap from their games if it is to shun selling mascots, branded merchandise, a sponsorship programme etc.
> 
> Play on stereotypes all you want but Rio 2016 will _have to be_ as commercial as any other games, so your argument doesn't stack up.


I agree totally.


----------



## Mr.Underground

-Corey- said:


> Getting ready for Copenhague


Yes, a week to go.

I'm not anxious. I think Rio will win without problems. Hoping in a my error.


----------



## -Corey-

antriksh_sfo said:


> *I dont think Obama will be going to Copenhagen*, since he is afraid of associating himself with anything that can fail.
> But guys, if Rio does win it will indeed be a new chapter in the Olympic movement.
> Madrid, Tokyo don't even cross the II round even in weirdest of my thoughts - They are much similar to Berlin/Istanbul (Madrid falling in the category of Instanbul) of 2000 summer games bid.


I doubt it 

*Obama May Head to Copenhagen, After All*

By Helene Cooper PITTSBURGH—The White House, after initially saying that President Obama was too busy with overhauling the health insurance system to commit to going to Copenhagen to push for Chicago’s 2016 Olympic bid, now says that he “absolutely” might go.
White House spokesman Robert Gibbs told reporters aboard Mr. Obama’s flight to Pittsburgh from New York on Thursday that an advance team has departed the United States for Copenhagen “to preserve the option for the President to visit Copenhagen and lend his voice to America’s bid for the 2016 Olympics.” But, he added, no final decisions have been made.
Administration officials said privately that Mr. Obama could go if he thought that his presence would tip the favor for Chicago. Mr. Gibbs said that First Lady Michelle Obama will be in Copenhagen to push for Chicago, whether Mr. Obama goes or not.
The trip, if it happens, would be next Friday, and would likely be a quick in-and-out trip, administration officials said.

http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/09/24/obama-may-head-to-copenhagen-after-all/?hp
:banana::banana:


----------



## Onn

antriksh_sfo said:


> I dont think Obama will be going to Copenhagen, since he is afraid of associating himself with anything that can fail.
> But guys, if Rio does win it will indeed be a new chapter in the Olympic movement.


Obama will be there, don't you worry. 

And no, Beijing just held the Olympics last year. If that wasn't the beginning of "a new era", I really don't know what is?


----------



## Onn

Mr.Underground said:


> Yes, a week to go.
> 
> I'm not anxious. I think Rio will win without problems. Hoping in a my error.


I would like to know where Rio is getting all their votes from, because the numbers would not seem to add up to a Rio victory here.


----------



## superpilyoako

Tokyo's bid is the most believable for me...


----------



## TEBC

Onn said:


> I would like to know where Rio is getting all their votes from, because the numbers would not seem to add up to a Rio victory here.


We have almost all Latin Countries vote, some africans and Portugual and France. We will probably get some votes from Madrid if they leave comp before us.


----------



## TEBC

Brazil will probably get for sure:
Zhenliang (He), da China, Fok (Timothy Tsun Ting, de Hong Kong), Mzali (Mohamed, da Tunísia) and Olegário (Vásquez Raña, do México)

here some predictions made by a forumer:

Originally Posted by maurocsf 
Price Nawaf Faisal Fahd Abdulaziz - Saudi Arabia - Chicago
Tamas Ajan - Hungary - Chicago
Prince Ahmad Al-Fahad Al-Sabah - Kuwait - Chicago
Princess Haya Bint Al Hussein - UAE - Tokyo
Sheikh Tamim Bin Hamad Al Thani - Qatar - Chicago
Prince Albert II - Monaco - Rio de Janeiro
Shahid Ali - Pakistan - Chicago
Beatrice Allen - Gambia - Chicago
Thomas Bach - Germany - Rio de Janeiro
Patrick Baumann - Switzerland - Rio de Janeiro
Fernando Bello - Portugal - Rio de Janeiro
Sepp Blatter - Switzerland - Rio de Janeiro
Claudia Bokel - Germany - Rio de Janeiro
Valeri Borzov - Ukraine - Rio de Janeiro
Andres Botero Philippsbourne - Colombia - Chicago
Els van Breda Vriesman - Netherlands - Rio de Janeiro
Ukraine - Sergey bubka - Rio de Janeiro
Franco Carraro - Italy - Rio de Janeiro
Richard Carrion - Puerto Rico - Chicago
Patrick Chamunda - Zambia - Chicago
Chang Ung - Korea DPR - Madrid
Ottavio Cinguanta - Italy - Madrid
John Bowling Coastes - Australia - Rio de Janeiro
Philip Coles - Australia - Rio de Janeiro
Sir Philip Craven - Great Britain - Chicago
Manuela Di Centa - Italy - Rio de Janeiro
Lamine Diack - Senegal - Madrid
Alpha Ibrahim Diallo - Madrid
Ivan Dibos - Peru - Rio de Janeiro
Guy Drut - France - Madrid
Hicham El Guerrouj - Morocco - Madrid
Nawal El Moutawakei - Morocco - Rio de Janeiro
Fransisco Elizalde - Philippines - Chicago
Rania Elwani - Egypt - Chicago
Ugur Erdener - Turkey - Rio de Janeiro
Rene Fasel - Switzerland - Madrid
Timothy Fok - Hong Kong - Tokyo ERRADO!
Frankie Fredericks - Namibia - Chicago
Anton Geesink - Netherlands - Rio de Janeiro
Alex Gilady - Israel - Chicago
Reynaldo Gonzalez Lopez - Cuba - Rio de Janeiro
Kevan Gosper - Australia - Chicago
Issa Hayatou - Cameroon - Chicago
Ke Zhenliang - PR China - Rio de Janeiro CORRETO!
Gerhard Heiberg - Norway - Madrid
Henri, Grad Duke of Luxembourg - Luxembourgh - Madrid
Patrick Hickey - Ireland (the real one) - Chicago
Nicole L.M. Hoevertsz - Aruba - Chicago
Prince Tunku Imran - Malaysia - Tokyo
Willi Kaltschmitt Lujan - Guatemala - Rio de Janeiro
Gian-Franco Kasper - Switzerland - Rio de Janeiro
Nat Indrapana - Thailand - Tokyo
Kipchoge Keino - Kenya - Chicago
Toni Khoury - Lebanon - Tokyo
Jean-Calude Killy - France - Madrid
Saku Koivu - Finland - Chicago
Mustapha Larfaoui - Algeria - Rio de Janeiro
Lee Jun-Hee - Korea Republic - Madrid
Princess Nora - Liechtenstein - Madrid
Gunulla Lindberg - Sweden - Rio de Janeiro
Arne Ljungqvist - Sweden - Madrid
Julio Cesar Maglione - Rio de Janeiro
Robin Mitchell - Fiji - Tokyo
Dae Sung Moon - Kore Republic - Rio de Janeiro
Samin Moudallal - Syria - Rio de Janeiro
Mohammed Mzali - Tunisia - Rio de Janeiro CORRETO!
Ng Ser Miang - Singapore - Tokyo
Lambis Nikolau - Greece - Chicago
Francis Nyangweso - Uganda - Chicago
Will-Alexander, Prince of Orange - Netherlands - Madrid
Denis Oswald - Switzerland - Madrid
Lassana Palenfo - Cote d'Ivoire - Chicago
Mario Pescante - Italy - Madrid
Aleksandr Popov - Russia - Rio de Janeiro
Dick Pound - Canada - Tokyo
Sam Ramsamy - South Africa - Chicago
Sir Craig Reedie - Great Britain - Chicago
Francesco Ricci Bitti - Italy - Rio de Janeiro
Anne, Princess Royal - Great Britain - Chicago
Yumilka Ruiz Luaces - Cuba - Rio de Janeiro
Mounir Sabet - Egypt - Rio de Janeiro
Meliton Sanchez Rivas - Panama - Chicago
Pal Schmitt - Hungary - Madrid
Rebecca Scott - Canada - Chicago
Austin Sealy - Barbados - Chicago
Randhir Signh - India - Tokyo
Vitali Smirnov - Russia - Madrid
Rita Subowo - Indonesia - Tokyo
Irena Szewinska - Poland - Rio de Janeiro
Peter Taliberg - Finland - Madrid
Shamil Tarpishchev - Russia - Rio de Janeiro
Walther Troger - Germany - Rio de Janeiro
Mario Vazques Rana - Mexico - Madrid
Olegario Vazquez Rana - Mexico - Madrid ERRADO!
Antun Vrdoljak - Croatia - Rio de Janeiro
Leo Wallner - Austria - Rio de Janeiro
Pernilla Wiberg - Sweden - Rio de Janeiro
Wu Ching-Kou - Chinese Taipei - Tokyo
yu Zaiqing - PR China - Rio de Janeiro
Kan Zelezny - Czech Republic - Rio de Janeiro


Rio de Janeiro - 39
Chicago - 29
Madrid - 21
Tokyo - 11


----------



## Onn

TEBC said:


> Brazil will probably get for sure:
> Zhenliang (He), da China, Fok (Timothy Tsun Ting, de Hong Kong), Mzali (Mohamed, da Tunísia) and Olegário (Vásquez Raña, do México)
> 
> here some predictions made by a forumer:
> 
> Originally Posted by maurocsf
> Price Nawaf Faisal Fahd Abdulaziz - Saudi Arabia - Chicago
> Tamas Ajan - Hungary - Chicago
> Prince Ahmad Al-Fahad Al-Sabah - Kuwait - Chicago
> Princess Haya Bint Al Hussein - UAE - Tokyo
> Sheikh Tamim Bin Hamad Al Thani - Qatar - Chicago
> Prince Albert II - Monaco - Rio de Janeiro
> Shahid Ali - Pakistan - Chicago
> Beatrice Allen - Gambia - Chicago
> Thomas Bach - Germany - Rio de Janeiro
> Patrick Baumann - Switzerland - Rio de Janeiro
> Fernando Bello - Portugal - Rio de Janeiro
> Sepp Blatter - Switzerland - Rio de Janeiro
> Claudia Bokel - Germany - Rio de Janeiro
> Valeri Borzov - Ukraine - Rio de Janeiro
> Andres Botero Philippsbourne - Colombia - Chicago
> Els van Breda Vriesman - Netherlands - Rio de Janeiro
> Ukraine - Sergey bubka - Rio de Janeiro
> Franco Carraro - Italy - Rio de Janeiro
> Richard Carrion - Puerto Rico - Chicago
> Patrick Chamunda - Zambia - Chicago
> Chang Ung - Korea DPR - Madrid
> Ottavio Cinguanta - Italy - Madrid
> John Bowling Coastes - Australia - Rio de Janeiro
> Philip Coles - Australia - Rio de Janeiro
> Sir Philip Craven - Great Britain - Chicago
> Manuela Di Centa - Italy - Rio de Janeiro
> Lamine Diack - Senegal - Madrid
> Alpha Ibrahim Diallo - Madrid
> Ivan Dibos - Peru - Rio de Janeiro
> Guy Drut - France - Madrid
> Hicham El Guerrouj - Morocco - Madrid
> Nawal El Moutawakei - Morocco - Rio de Janeiro
> Fransisco Elizalde - Philippines - Chicago
> Rania Elwani - Egypt - Chicago
> Ugur Erdener - Turkey - Rio de Janeiro
> Rene Fasel - Switzerland - Madrid
> Timothy Fok - Hong Kong - Tokyo ERRADO!
> Frankie Fredericks - Namibia - Chicago
> Anton Geesink - Netherlands - Rio de Janeiro
> Alex Gilady - Israel - Chicago
> Reynaldo Gonzalez Lopez - Cuba - Rio de Janeiro
> Kevan Gosper - Australia - Chicago
> Issa Hayatou - Cameroon - Chicago
> Ke Zhenliang - PR China - Rio de Janeiro CORRETO!
> Gerhard Heiberg - Norway - Madrid
> Henri, Grad Duke of Luxembourg - Luxembourgh - Madrid
> Patrick Hickey - Ireland (the real one) - Chicago
> Nicole L.M. Hoevertsz - Aruba - Chicago
> Prince Tunku Imran - Malaysia - Tokyo
> Willi Kaltschmitt Lujan - Guatemala - Rio de Janeiro
> Gian-Franco Kasper - Switzerland - Rio de Janeiro
> Nat Indrapana - Thailand - Tokyo
> Kipchoge Keino - Kenya - Chicago
> Toni Khoury - Lebanon - Tokyo
> Jean-Calude Killy - France - Madrid
> Saku Koivu - Finland - Chicago
> Mustapha Larfaoui - Algeria - Rio de Janeiro
> Lee Jun-Hee - Korea Republic - Madrid
> Princess Nora - Liechtenstein - Madrid
> Gunulla Lindberg - Sweden - Rio de Janeiro
> Arne Ljungqvist - Sweden - Madrid
> Julio Cesar Maglione - Rio de Janeiro
> Robin Mitchell - Fiji - Tokyo
> Dae Sung Moon - Kore Republic - Rio de Janeiro
> Samin Moudallal - Syria - Rio de Janeiro
> Mohammed Mzali - Tunisia - Rio de Janeiro CORRETO!
> Ng Ser Miang - Singapore - Tokyo
> Lambis Nikolau - Greece - Chicago
> Francis Nyangweso - Uganda - Chicago
> Will-Alexander, Prince of Orange - Netherlands - Madrid
> Denis Oswald - Switzerland - Madrid
> Lassana Palenfo - Cote d'Ivoire - Chicago
> Mario Pescante - Italy - Madrid
> Aleksandr Popov - Russia - Rio de Janeiro
> Dick Pound - Canada - Tokyo
> Sam Ramsamy - South Africa - Chicago
> Sir Craig Reedie - Great Britain - Chicago
> Francesco Ricci Bitti - Italy - Rio de Janeiro
> Anne, Princess Royal - Great Britain - Chicago
> Yumilka Ruiz Luaces - Cuba - Rio de Janeiro
> Mounir Sabet - Egypt - Rio de Janeiro
> Meliton Sanchez Rivas - Panama - Chicago
> Pal Schmitt - Hungary - Madrid
> Rebecca Scott - Canada - Chicago
> Austin Sealy - Barbados - Chicago
> Randhir Signh - India - Tokyo
> Vitali Smirnov - Russia - Madrid
> Rita Subowo - Indonesia - Tokyo
> Irena Szewinska - Poland - Rio de Janeiro
> Peter Taliberg - Finland - Madrid
> Shamil Tarpishchev - Russia - Rio de Janeiro
> Walther Troger - Germany - Rio de Janeiro
> Mario Vazques Rana - Mexico - Madrid
> Olegario Vazquez Rana - Mexico - Madrid ERRADO!
> Antun Vrdoljak - Croatia - Rio de Janeiro
> Leo Wallner - Austria - Rio de Janeiro
> Pernilla Wiberg - Sweden - Rio de Janeiro
> Wu Ching-Kou - Chinese Taipei - Tokyo
> yu Zaiqing - PR China - Rio de Janeiro
> Kan Zelezny - Czech Republic - Rio de Janeiro
> 
> 
> Rio de Janeiro - 39
> Chicago - 29
> Madrid - 21
> Tokyo - 11


I think you’re crazy, why would the majority of European members want to vote for Rio over Chicago? If you look at their prior picks, there is nothing to suggest Rio has the advantage over Chicago. I don't know why you think Chinese delegates would vote for Rio either, the Asian votes would likely go to Chicago once Tokyo gets knocked out. It's really anyone's game.


----------



## Coinpeace

uh............. chicago 2016 dubai 2020 anyone?


----------



## dacrio

pescante will not vote for madrid.


----------



## rsol2000

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=861884


----------



## JR Nazareth

^^^^ SUPPORT ..... WE WANT TO RIO 2016!


----------



## TEBC

Onn said:


> I think you’re crazy, why would the majority of European members want to vote for Rio over Chicago? If you look at their prior picks, there is nothing to suggest Rio has the advantage over Chicago. I don't know why you think Chinese delegates would vote for Rio either, the Asian votes would likely go to Chicago once Tokyo gets knocked out. It's really anyone's game.


crazy is your mother!! Read first!! I said that is the prediction from a forumer!!!


----------



## Onn

TEBC said:


> crazy is your mother!! Read first!! I said that is the prediction from a forumer!!!


Sorry, did not mean it that way. A prediction is a prediction I suppose. Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Wey

Onn said:


> I think you’re crazy, why would the majority of European members want to vote for Rio over Chicago? If you look at their prior picks, *there is nothing to suggest Rio has the advantage over Chicago*. *I don't know why you think Chinese delegates would vote for Rio either, the Asian votes would likely go to Chicago once Tokyo gets knocked out.* It's really anyone's game.


And what in heaven makes you think those absurdities? :crazy:


----------



## Onn

Wey said:


> And what in heaven makes you think those absurdities? :crazy:


Simple logic my friend, but you're welcome to believe what you want.


----------



## schmidt

Er... IOC decisions do not always make sense.

Also there's a lot of politics involved and ONE DAY South America is gonna have to get it.


----------



## Onn

schmidt said:


> Er... IOC decisions do not always make sense.
> 
> Also there's a lot of politics involved and ONE DAY South America is gonna have to get it.


I agree. But right now Brazil is thinking they're China, and they're not. Brazil's going to try to play the guilty card to win, forget that this is a competition between cities! The question is if the IOC members will buy it. I'm guessing they won't.


----------



## eagleguy

Chicago... Our Great City will win the 2016 Olympics!!!!!!!!!!We are the best City on Earth....................................................................................................


----------



## nomarandlee

> http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic...216134700.html
> 
> *Fraudulent Anti-Chicago 2016 Website Traced To Rio*
> 
> Earlier this week, GamesBids.com reported that website ChicagoansForRio.com is backed by a group of Chicagoans who don’t want to see the Olympic Games come to Chicago. This may be true – but only if those Chicagoans are in Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> GamesBids.com has discovered evidence through emails, web forum posts and web server logs that indicate promoters of this site are likely based in a city that’s Chicago’s biggest rival for the 2016 Olympic Games – Rio.
> 
> While the true identity of the individuals or group involved remains unknown, and there is no evidence to suggest a connection with the Rio bid committee, the professional and organized effort seems to be a deliberate ploy to sabotage Chicago 2016.
> 
> A representative of the Organization wrote in an email that “hundreds have submitted e-mails to the IOC, and one IOC office sent a response that said, 'We've been bombarded. You've made your point.'”
> 
> IOC Director of Communications Mark Adams denied this was the case.
> 
> “As far as I know there is absolutely no truth in this story” Adams told GamesBids.com.
> 
> When told the IOC’s position, the representative wrote “we understand the pessimism that comes with anonymity. Emails from the site are being sent to the email addresses we were able to confirm. There are roughly 20. Many are connected to specific countries' olympics offices.”
> 
> A webmaster of the GamesBids.com Forums server examined various posts in a topic about the new site after they failed a routine compliance check. He found that a new member had taken on the persona of a Chicagoan who was against her city’s bid and then continued as a cheerleader for the site in question. Server logs indicated that the member’s computer connecting to the forum website was located in Rio.
> 
> But suspicion piqued after discovering another member who appeared somewhat pro-Chicago in his initial post before starting the topic linking to chicagoansforrio.com. That member connected from the same computer address in Rio as the “cheerleader”. That activity violated the terms and conditions of the GamesBids.com Forums because it indicates the likelihood that a single person is using more than one alias to deceive readers.
> .......read more[/U]


hno: Very disappointing. Hope none of the trails lead back to the official Rio committee.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

TEBC said:


> Brazil will probably get for sure:
> Zhenliang (He), da China, Fok (Timothy Tsun Ting, de Hong Kong), Mzali (Mohamed, da Tunísia) and Olegário (Vásquez Raña, do México)
> 
> here some predictions made by a forumer:
> 
> Originally Posted by maurocsf
> Price Nawaf Faisal Fahd Abdulaziz - Saudi Arabia - Chicago
> yu Zaiqing - PR China - Rio de Janeiro
> Kan Zelezny - Czech Republic - Rio de Janeiro
> 
> 
> Rio de Janeiro - 39
> Chicago - 29
> Madrid - 21
> Tokyo - 11


Buddy,
What makes u think most of the European votes will b for Rio, cos even if Rio or Chicago, it wud b non european and virtual rotational policy wud help them.
Or is there some Games preparation gaurantee from Rio to European countries alone.
But the misinformation camgain in the form of ChicagoansforRIO is bad. But history shows that such gimmicky one had won the bids. Say Sydney & Manchester conjured up together to keep Beijing out (Still only by 2 votes).


----------



## Wey

Onn said:


> Simple logic my friend, but you're welcome to believe what you want.


No, logic is made of tautologies (ie, self-sufficient asserts), and there's no logic in your statement... in the best case scenario it's a high probability based upon previous data, in the worst, your bias.


----------



## Onn

Wey said:


> No, logic is made of tautologies (ie, self-sufficient asserts), and there's no logic in your statement... in the best case scenario it's a high probability based upon previous data, in the worst, your bias.


Why in the world would China delegates vote for Rio over Chicago? It's logical they would vote for Chicago because they see money. You have to be kidding me, you don't see the logic there? I'm not being bias in this case, look at history. Look at where most of the previous Olympics have been, that's a pretty good indictor of where this vote is going.


----------



## secondcity1

Really? Rio 39? Looks like some of you can make a really good fortune, so why wait?

*2016 Olympic Games Host Set To Be Announced As Chicago According To Latest Betting Odds*

Friday 25 September 2009 at 10:33

OtherSeveral bookies are betting on who will host the 2016 Olympic games and with an announcement coming in just a week’s time (2nd October) the betting odds are proving extremely popular and give a great insight into who has best chance of winning the Olympic vote.

Chicago Almost A Certainty To Land Olympics

The hot favourites to land the Olympic games are Chicago, those wishing to bet on Chicago being announced as the winner next week can get 8/11 with Bet365 and Boylesports. Chicago have always been the front runners to land the Olympic games and it seems judging by the odds the city of Chicago will be hosting the 2016 Olympic Games.

What If Chicago Miss Out?
*If Chicago is surprisingly overlooked than it seems that Rio de Janeiro will get the nod, the Brazilian capital is the second favourite and can be backed at 5/2 with Bet365*. Tokyo is next best at 6/1 with Coral whilst the complete outsider is Madrid at 12/1 with Coral. For more 2016 Olympic Games Betting Odds click on any of the bookie links above. 

http://www.online-betting-guide.co....Chicago+According+To+Latest+Betting+Odds.html




TEBC said:


> Rio de Janeiro - 39
> Chicago - 29
> Madrid - 21
> Tokyo - 11


----------



## Cobucci

Brazilian capital?


----------



## Tuscani01

I just realized the winner is announced on the 2nd. Ill be in Chicago until the 1st. It would have been sweet if I was there for the announcement.


----------



## -Corey-

Why rio? Did u click on the link to read the whole article?


----------



## Vicman

I'd like to see the OG for second time in a Latin City...*Rio de Janeiro*, but you gotta know that is a huge cost in order to organize them. *Madrid *is a good option too, Chicago hmm could but noooo...let another countries :lol:, and Tokyo has already organized the OG in 64.


----------



## Cobucci

-Corey- said:


> Why rio? Did u click on the link to read the whole article?


Just a guess, don't mind.


----------



## -Corey-

If Chicago doesn't win my second option would be Rio, then Madrid but not Tokyo.


----------



## morcy90

tokio or Rio i like it ,eeuu they are celebrate too olimpics games(why is it?),tokio present the best economy and atractions,and rio they are beach....and sexy people.....but the first olimpics for latinamerica....,madrid we have the best people the best food,and we are near of very poeple(europe ,north africa,middle west)also we are the best infrastructure,madrid also it is economy and socurity,i think that is the best election


----------



## Fabrega

Go Madrid!!! 

People say, give it to Rio for the first South American Olympics. Unfortunatly they are basicly the only country that speak portuguese. In that case give it to Madrid for all the spanish speaking countries in South America hahaha. Salud :cheers: 

Tengo una corazonada Madrid 2016


----------



## TEBC

WeimieLvr said:


> You did, but I won't explain how...and congratulations on your 5 languages. Anyone else want to brag about something? :lol:


I don´t have to brag anything... Maybe only the fact that I know Brazil´s capital is not Rio de Janeiro!! looks like very difficult to know this for some people.


----------



## JRQ

schmidt said:


> Honestly, I think we should stop speculating and wait for the result on the 2nd.
> 
> Of course I'd love Brazil to host the Olympics, but what if we don't? At least we have the 2014 WC to host.
> 
> Oh and *shame on you* JRQ, apparently you don't know anything about the world outside your country, do you? Not every country speaks English and you should be glad there are so many other foreigners that speak it. It's ridiculous to point out English mistakes of people whose English isn't the native tongue.
> 
> *WeimieLvr*: Portuguese cannot be compared to English and that's exactly the point, I don't know why you're attacking the Portuguese language.



I give credit for the effort; however, I would rather see someone speak properly in their own language than butcher another. This is my point. I speak Spanish as well, however I know it is not my strong point. Instead of looking ridiculous and and completely ruining the language, I would rather speak in English. No one is forcing any member from Brazil to speak in English. So if you can't, don't. 

TEBC, no, you have nothing to brag about. Correct you are, for once. We all know the Capitol city of Sao Paulo is the largest city in Brazil, and would have been a great Olympic host itself. I love reading up on other facts on how Sao Paulo completely dominates Brazil in most areas.


----------



## WeimieLvr

TEBC said:


> I don´t have to brag anything... Maybe only the fact that I know Brazil´s capital is not Rio de Janeiro!! looks like very difficult to know this for some people.


There you go again...trying to make someone else look bad. I'm pretty sure that anyone in this forum knows the capital of Brazil - it's not rocket science...and it's not like Brazil is some obscure nation that most people know nothing about.


----------



## Wey

WeimieLvr said:


> There you go again...trying to make someone else look bad. I'm pretty sure that anyone in this forum knows the capital of Brazil - it's not rocket science...*and it's not like Brazil is some obscure nation that most people know nothing about.*


Well, the news source did flame this whole discussion. And to those who're yet to know it (I know there're more of them around here), it's called *BRASÍLIA*


----------



## secondcity1

Rio already hosted the 2007 Pan Am Games. The 2014 FiFa WC is coming up in the next few years. Wait until 2020 or 2024 for the Olympics. Don't be too greedy. After all, Rio is still a poor city. It should not try to handle many major world events in a short time span.


----------



## hijustpassingby

haha, I find it funny how a lot of Brazilians are butthurt over the fact that some newspaper said Rio was their capital city.

The Brazilian press is pretty dumb too! A lot of them don't even know the difference between the U.K. and England.

Whenever a list of countries shows up in a Brazilian newspaper or magazine(e.g. GDP rank, exports, literacy etc), its England, not the UK that shows up. I have even heard stupidities like "the English Prime Minister Gordon Brown".


----------



## Onn

> *Lula demands South America, Africa support for Rio 2016 bid*
> 
> (AFP) – 1 hour ago
> 
> PORLAMAR, Venezuela — Brazil president Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva on Sunday pleaded with South American and African International Olympic Committee (IOC) delegates to throw their votes behind Rio's campaign to stage the 2016 Olympics.
> 
> Ahead of the IOC vote on the host city, which will take place in Copenhagen on Friday, Lula told a South American-African political summit here: "I'd like to ask your delegates in the IOC to vote for Rio de Janeiro on October 2 which would bring the Games to the South American continent for the first time."
> 
> Rio faces competition from Chicago, Madrid and Tokyo in the race for the 2016 Olympics with 100 delegates due to vote on Friday.
> 
> "Brazil is the only great world economy never to have staged the Olympics. South American has never organised the Olympics and in Latin America, only Mexico has staged the Games in 1968.
> 
> *"This cannot be a privilege reserved for the rich nations."*
> 
> IOC president Jacques Rogge has predicted that Friday's vote "will be very tight" and will come down to "a few votes".


http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5j-f_45n1zhFzFV0vFH4m1pcH85-Q

This guy is such a jerk!! Stop blaming rich countries and blue eyed people (which I happen to be one and am very offended over) for everything and start finding your own way in the world!! It's not our fault you haven't developed as fast as we have! These kinds of people really make me angry, he's going to try to play the guilty card just to win! Yet, this is an INTERNATIONAL COMPETITION! Should we just give all Brazilian athletes gold medals too?? Forget the Olympic games, it doesn’t matter who wins! Why do we even bid for the best city? They can just give the games to any city out there....


----------



## nomarandlee

^^ Lula is really getting crass. Sorry, but Brazil is entitled to nothing just because they don't have a high PCI anymore then the U.S. "deserves" the games for having a high PCI. If it is important it should be a determination that delegates make for themselves. He would be best to keep the populist talk for his domestic constituents.



JRQ said:


> I give credit for the effort; however, I would rather see someone speak properly in their own language than butcher another. This is my point. I speak Spanish as well, however I know it is not my strong point. Instead of looking ridiculous and and completely ruining the language, I would rather speak in English. No one is forcing any member from Brazil to speak in English. So if you can't, don't.
> 
> TEBC, no, you have nothing to brag about. Correct you are, for once. We all know the Capitol city of Sao Paulo is the largest city in Brazil, and would have been a great Olympic host itself. I love reading up on other facts on how Sao Paulo completely dominates Brazil in most areas.


 Sorry dude, that is f'n arrogant. I appreciate the effort of someone attempting to communicate outside their comfort zone. These are international forums and it is best not to try to have cross conversations in different languages if we can help it and not discourage people away it. Beggars can't be choosers unless you are willing to communicate in the others language you are the beggar. There is nothing sacrosanct about a language that one need worry about butchering as the worst that can happen is that someone else can't understand you. If they are that hard to understand then just move on and don't read their post.


----------



## hijustpassingby

^^^^
Onn, don't be mad.

He is just another Latin-America commie. This is very typical of him, in fact it is a very bad part of Latin-American culture: we tend to blame everyone but ourselves for our problems and cultivate poverty as a merit. 
Just look at Hugo Chavez, Morales etc. 

I mean, just look at the arguments used by most Brazilians: BAAAAAWWWW, ITS OUR TURN NOW, BAAAAAWWW
Its like someone with no qualifications applying for a job and saying he deserves it because he never had one and its his turn now. 

But please don't go thinking that we are all like that. Oh, you have no idea how lucky your country is for not having a victim's complex and a socialist mentality enrooted in your people. 

Thank god the presidential elections are coming up in 2010 already, hopefully we will get rid of him :cheers:


----------



## SIC

-Corey- said:


> Why rio? Did u click on the link to read the whole article?


I read the whole article and it still doesn't make sense. There a not 230,000 arab-americans living in the city of Chicago. Maybe in the whole country, but not within the actual borders of Chicago. Which probably explains why they don't get more city jobs, since you have to live in the city to get those jobs. And.......as far as immigrants are concerned.....Arab-Americans are at the top.....when it comes to economic success and assimilation in Chicago. There isn't a giant Arab-American ghetto or anything like that. Theres no reason to complain.


----------



## Onn

hijustpassingby said:


> Onn, don't be mad.
> 
> He is just another Latin-America commie. This is very typical of him, in fact it is a very bad part of Latin-American culture: we tend to blame everyone but ourselves for our problems and cultivate poverty as a merit.
> Just look at Hugo Chavez, Morales etc.
> 
> I mean, just look at the arguments used by most Brazilians: BAAAAAWWWW, ITS OUR TURN NOW, BAAAAAWWW
> Its like someone with no qualifications applying for a job and saying he deserves it because he never had one and its his turn now.
> 
> But please don't go thinking that we are all like that. Oh, you have no idea how lucky your country is for not having a victim's complex and a socialist mentality enrooted in your people.
> 
> Thank god the presidential elections are coming up in 2010 already, hopefully we will get rid of him :cheers:


I don't think most Brazilians are like that at all, politicians just make me angry. I don't mean to single out Lula, our politicians do it too sometimes. But I don't like it when he starts blaming people because of who they are. So, I'm blue eyed? Does that mean I had anything to do with problems that some western countries caused in South America in earlier times? My blue eyes come from an equally poor and pushed around country in Europe, just like many South American countries.


----------



## JRQ

nomarandlee said:


> ^^ Lula is really getting crass. Sorry, but Brazil is entitled to nothing just because they don't have a high PCI anymore then the U.S. "deserves" the games for having a high PCI. If it is important it should be a determination that delegates make for themselves. He would be best to keep the populist talk for his domestic constituents.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dude, that is f'n arrogant. I appreciate the effort of someone attempting to communicate outside their comfort zone. These are international forums and it is best not to try to have cross conversations in different languages if we can help it and not discourage people away it. Beggars can't be choosers unless you are willing to communicate in the others language you are the beggar. There is nothing sacrosanct about a language that one need worry about butchering as the worst that can happen is that someone else can't understand you. If they are that hard to understand then just move on and don't read their post.


In all honesty, I will not sit back and let select Rio forumers bash Chicago, U.S. forumers, etc, and not do something about it. Everyone else may, but I will not. When we have several Rio forumers constantly harass and complain about an ARTICLE from a news source that secondcity had nothing to do with? Honestly, chill out. If they will stoop to that level of rudeness, so will I. If you're going to bitch him out, then do it in proper English, or don't post at all. Just shows the lack of intellectual quality on their part. So to sum it up, I'm not arrogant, just defensive towards rude behavior by select Rio forumers.


----------



## nomarandlee

SIC said:


> I read the whole article and it still doesn't make sense. There a not 230,000 arab-americans living in the city of Chicago. Maybe in the whole country, but not within the actual borders of Chicago. Which probably explains why they don't get more city jobs, since you have to live in the city to get those jobs. And.......as far as immigrants are concerned.....Arab-Americans are at the top.....when it comes to economic success and assimilation in Chicago. There isn't a giant Arab-American ghetto or anything like that. There's no reason to complain.


 Precisely, the numbers and accusations in that article just don't seem to ring true. From what I know the majority of Arabs as far as I know live in the southwest burbs for one thing. Any article that is "Zionist this Zionist that" should raise a few eyebrows. hno: It is highly ironic that he wrote the piece in a journal from a nation and region that truly treats migrant workers and ex-pats like absolute garbage. Looking at the front page of that rag pub it looks like a Saudi version of Fox News on crack.


----------



## Cobucci

secondcity1 said:


> Rio already hosted the 2007 Pan Am Games. The 2014 FiFa WC is coming up in the next few years. Wait until 2020 or 2024 for the Olympics. Don't be too greedy. After all, *Rio is still a poor city*. It should not try to handle many major world events in a short time span.


No, it isn't that poor city.

The problem is the segregation and socioeconomic inequalities. That's one of the reasons to the Olympics being held here, to make some social improvements.


----------



## JR Nazareth

*Nuzman is "proud" of project Rio for 2016 Games *


Copenhagen, 28 set (EFE) .- The chairman of the committee of the candidacy of Rio de Janeiro at the 2016 Olympic Games, Nuzman, proved to be "proud" before the project presented by the Rio de Janeiro. 

According Nuzman, which is also ahead of the Brazilian Olympic Committee (COB), the goal has been "completed" to receive the support of the Evaluation Committee of the International Olympic Committee (IOC). 

*"No one can doubt for a project that was approved by the IOC, something that fills us with pride. And the rapporteur of the committee appointed him as the best," said the manager directly from Copenhagen, where he will be the announcement of the next host of the Games in Friday. 

Nuzman said that the Olympic committee had not reported any critical point in the application of Rio, and sent an explanation from the IOC on the difficulties in areas such as accommodation and transport. 

"The project of Rio de Janeiro with 150 contracts in hotels, something no other candidate can make. There are no cities with no problems," he noted.* 

The fact that the three levels of government - municipal, federal and state - support the River project is not "historic," said Nuzman. 

The four days of the announcement of the Games in 2016, the chairman of the committee admitted feeling "different" to enter the climate of the election. 

Nuzman is accompanied by the secretary-general of the application, Carlos Roberto Osorio, the communications director, Leonardo Gryner, and director of sports, Agberto Guimarães.

http://esporte.uol.com.br/ultimas/efe/2009/09/28/ult1777u112789.jhtm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
RIO 2016 !!

Good luck to all candidates


----------



## JR Nazareth

*Danes prefer to travel to the Olympics in Rio de Janeiro in 2016 *

Newspaper poll puts the city as the ideal place to watch the Games 

Rafael Maranhão 
Direct from Copenhagen 
Agency / Reuters 

The Politiken newspaper held a poll with the question: If you could choose the city you would like to travel to attend the Olympics in 2016, what would it be? Rio gave a good margin. 

The Marvelous City won with 36%, with Madrid coming in second (29%). If there is a place where the Danes do not seem very interested in going is Tokyo, which ranked last, with only 16%. Chicago finished third with 20%. 

The capital of Denmark, Copenhagen, is the headquarters of the 121st. session of the International Olympic Committee, which will set on 2 October to host the 2016 Games, and the XII Olympic Congress, which begins tomorrow and will discuss where changes and improvements to the Olympics.

http://globoesporte.globo.com/Espor...JAR+PARA+OLIMPIADAS+NO+RIO+DE+JANEIRO+EM.html


----------



## JR Nazareth

*Rio leads new ranking as the site for 2016 *

Posted on 28/09/2009 at 10h21m 
Lancepress 


Rio de Janeiro is the favorite to be chosen to host the 2016 Olympic Games. This is the conclusion of the site *Around the Rings,* specializing in Olympic Bid, which released its rankings on Monday. The International Olympic Committee (IOC) will make his choice on Friday in Copenhagen, Denmark. 

Under the system of evaluation of the site, the river comes up with 84 points, one more than Chicago (USA). Madrid (ESP) and Tokyo (Japan) are tied at 80. In the previous ranking in June, the American city occupied the end of the ranking. 

Another specialized site, the Games Bids, also puts the Rio de Janeiro as a favorite, with 61.61 points to 60.01 in Chicago. 

See ranking of Around the Rings: 

*1 - Rio de Janeiro: 84 pt_set2 - Chicago: 83 pt_set3 - Madrid: 80 pt_set3 - Tokyo: 80 points 

See ranking of Games Bids: 

1 - Rio de Janeiro: 61.61 pt_set2 - Chicago: 60.01 pt_set3 - Tokyo: 59.20 pontos4 - Madrid: 57.80 points *


http://oglobo.globo.com/esportes/ma...-novo-ranking-para-sede-de-2016-767808653.asp


----------



## RobH

^^ Just as Paris did 4 years ago. It means nothing.


----------



## DFDalton

There seems to be some question as to who owns the site called "Chicagoans for Rio". Some here were convinced it was a fraud perpetrated by someone in Rio, not a genuine grassroots Chicago effort. 

The story that Chicago's Fox News affiliate has been asked not to run its TV report on the website (which takes for granted the website is legit) by the Chicago Olympic Committee is posted on the Drudge Report, not mentioning the controversy over who owns the website but rather suggesting a corrupt COC wishes to bury an embarrassing story. I saw this posted on a link from Drudge Report to Breitbart.com, which seems to suggest that ChicagoansforRio is indeed a legitimate Chicago effort, not a scam by someone in Rio. I can't not vouch for its accuracy, just putting it out there: 


The website ChicagoansForRio.com is owned by a Kevin Lynch of Chicago according to the original public WhoIs records in DomainTools and public telephone records in AnyWho. 

http://domain-history.domaintools.com/?page=details&domain=chicagoansforrio.com&date=2009-03-21
Domain: chicagoansforrio.com – Domain History
Cache Date: 2009-03-21
Registrar: TUCOWS INC. 

Registrant:
Kevin Lynch
1545 W. School St.
Chicago, IL 60657
US

Domain name: CHICAGOANSFORRIO.COM
Administrative Contact:
Lynch, Kevin [email protected]
1545 W. School St.
Chicago, IL 60657
US
+1.7733889188 Fax: +1.3105642007

http://whitepages.anywho.com/result...qc=chicago&qf=Kevin&qi=0&qk=10&qn=Lynch&qs=IL
Kevin Lynch
1545 W School St
Chicago, IL 60657
(773) 388-9180



BTW: The posters there are having a field day with Chicago's reputation for crime and political scandal.


----------



## JR Nazareth

RobH said:


> ^^ Just as Paris did 4 years ago. It means nothing.


Unlike the work of Paris 2012 and Rio 2016, the eve of the election ...... is that the Rio 2016, even a favorite, still working behind the scenes .. London took the opportunity .......


----------



## RobH

DFDalton said:


> There seems to be some question as to who owns the site called "Chicagoans for Rio". Some here were convinced it was a fraud perpetrated by someone in Rio, not a genuine grassroots Chicago effort.
> 
> The story that Chicago's Fox News affiliate has been asked not to run its TV report on the website (which takes for granted the website is legit) by the Chicago Olympic Committee is posted on the Drudge Report, not mentioning the controversy over who owns the website but rather suggesting a corrupt COC wishes to bury an embarrassing story. I saw this posted on a link from Drudge Report to Breitbart.com, which seems to suggest that ChicagoansforRio is indeed a legitimate Chicago effort, not a scam by someone in Rio. I can't not vouch for its accuracy, just putting it out there:
> 
> 
> The website ChicagoansForRio.com is owned by a Kevin Lynch of Chicago according to the original public WhoIs records in DomainTools and public telephone records in AnyWho.
> 
> http://domain-history.domaintools.com/?page=details&domain=chicagoansforrio.com&date=2009-03-21
> Domain: chicagoansforrio.com – Domain History
> Cache Date: 2009-03-21
> Registrar: TUCOWS INC.
> 
> Registrant:
> Kevin Lynch
> 1545 W. School St.
> Chicago, IL 60657
> US
> 
> Domain name: CHICAGOANSFORRIO.COM
> Administrative Contact:
> Lynch, Kevin [email protected]
> 1545 W. School St.
> Chicago, IL 60657
> US
> +1.7733889188 Fax: +1.3105642007
> 
> http://whitepages.anywho.com/result...qc=chicago&qf=Kevin&qi=0&qk=10&qn=Lynch&qs=IL
> Kevin Lynch
> 1545 W School St
> Chicago, IL 60657
> (773) 388-9180
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: The posters there are having a field day with Chicago's reputation for crime and political scandal.


That's not what I get when I look it up.

http://whois.org/whois/chicagoansforrio.com


----------



## Wey

DFDalton said:


> There seems to be some question as to who owns the site called "Chicagoans for Rio". Some here were convinced it was a fraud perpetrated by someone in Rio, not a genuine grassroots Chicago effort.
> 
> The story that Chicago's Fox News affiliate has been asked not to run its TV report on the website (which takes for granted the website is legit) by the Chicago Olympic Committee is posted on the Drudge Report, not mentioning the controversy over who owns the website but rather suggesting a corrupt COC wishes to bury an embarrassing story. I saw this posted on a link from Drudge Report to Breitbart.com, which seems to suggest that ChicagoansforRio is indeed a legitimate Chicago effort, not a scam by someone in Rio. I can't not vouch for its accuracy, just putting it out there:
> 
> 
> The website ChicagoansForRio.com is owned by a Kevin Lynch of Chicago according to the original public WhoIs records in DomainTools and public telephone records in AnyWho.
> 
> http://domain-history.domaintools.com/?page=details&domain=chicagoansforrio.com&date=2009-03-21
> Domain: chicagoansforrio.com – Domain History
> Cache Date: 2009-03-21
> Registrar: TUCOWS INC.
> 
> Registrant:
> Kevin Lynch
> 1545 W. School St.
> Chicago, IL 60657
> US
> 
> Domain name: CHICAGOANSFORRIO.COM
> Administrative Contact:
> Lynch, Kevin [email protected]
> 1545 W. School St.
> Chicago, IL 60657
> US
> +1.7733889188 Fax: +1.3105642007
> 
> http://whitepages.anywho.com/result...qc=chicago&qf=Kevin&qi=0&qk=10&qn=Lynch&qs=IL
> Kevin Lynch
> 1545 W School St
> Chicago, IL 60657
> (773) 388-9180
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: The posters there are having a field day with Chicago's reputation for crime and political scandal.


Glad to know the "schem" actually turned to be from the opposite side... :|

*GO RIO 2016!!! 4 DAYS TO GO!*


----------



## zdaddy233

Too bad Michael Jordan isnt going to represent Chicago. Might be the most dominating athlete in a sport ever, as well as one of the most recognizable people across the globe.


----------



## ØlandDK

zdaddy233 said:


> Too bad Michael Jordan isnt going to represent Chicago. Might be the most dominating athlete in a sport ever, as well as one of the most recognizable people across the globe.


Danish news says Michael Jordan will also be here? Sure he isn't going?


----------



## JRQ

A fraudulent website linked back to Rio. The leader of a country "demanding" you vote for his nation.....can't wait to see what will be next.


----------



## zdaddy233

ØlandDK said:


> Danish news says Michael Jordan will also be here? Sure he isn't going?


Well thats fantastic news then. Plus, everyone wants to be like Mike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46q22fccbn4


----------



## Ganis

Obama is on his way to help sway the IOC bid committee into giving the games to Chicago. Obama and Oprah! Together they will get Chicago the 2016 Olympics... YES THEY CAN!


----------



## nomarandlee

ØlandDK said:


> Danish news says Michael Jordan will also be here? Sure he isn't going?


 That would be the first I've heard of it. MJ has a selfish streak to him and as of last week it was reported he was not likely to go to Rio as he a supposed obligation to his basketball team of which he is a part owner (a rather BS excuse).

Ever since he retired he has been rather low key and doesn't do a lot of PR stuff unless it is for his own personal commerical reasons.


----------



## Wey

I haven't found the precise information for what period Obama will actually be there... could anyone please point me out?


----------



## RobH

nomarandlee said:


> That would be the first I've heard of it. MJ has a selfish streak to him and as of last week it was reported he was not likely to go to Rio as he a supposed obligation to his basketball team of which he is a part owner (a rather BS excuse).


Not sure how much help he'll be in Rio. He'd be better off going to Denmark I reckon. :lol:


----------



## nomarandlee

^^ That is part of the plan, while the rest of go to Copenhagen MJ is secretly going to Rio in his submarine and sabotage the Rio committee headquarters and communications in order to create division and confusion in the Rio camp so that Obama can deal the deathblow. 

Or MJ and his hot Cuban girlfriend will be getting drunk on caipirinhas on Ipanema beach for four days and make obscure bets with impoverished cabana boys playing horseshoes.


----------



## Gerardogt

NOT ANOTHER BORING GAMES IN CHICAGO, LIKE ATLANTA 1996, THE PRESENTAITON VIDEO OF CHICAGO IS BORING, THE WORSE RENDERINGS AND ANIMATIONS BETWEEN THE 4 CANDIDATES... MADRID AND RIO ARE THE BEST PRESENTED CITIES, CHECK THE VIDEOS AT YOUTUBE.


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

Rio!

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## ØlandDK

zdaddy233 said:


> Well thats fantastic news then. Plus, everyone wants to be like Mike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46q22fccbn4


Just googled a little on it. Seems like he's not going - Danish news probably just aren't up to date with the US delegation. All they talk about is Obama:goodnight



Wey said:


> I haven't found the precise information for what period Obama will actually be there... could anyone please point me out?


Think that he'll just be there to be there...maybe say a few words.


----------



## nomarandlee

Gerardogt said:


> NOT ANOTHER BORING GAMES IN CHICAGO, LIKE ATLANTA 1996, THE PRESENTAITON VIDEO OF CHICAGO IS BORING, THE WORSE RENDERINGS AND ANIMATIONS BETWEEN THE 4 CANDIDATES... MADRID AND RIO ARE THE BEST PRESENTED CITIES, CHECK THE VIDEOS AT YOUTUBE.


Ok, I fail to come to the same conclusion as you do though :dunno:

*Tokyo 2016: 'Setting the Stage for Heroes: Venues' (venue flyover)*





*Madrid 2016: The games with the human touch (venue flyover in Spanish)*





*The Master Plan Rio2016 *- Candidatura do Rio de Janeiro para 2016





*Chicago 2016 Virtual Flyover Video*




*Venue Experience (Up Close)*




*Chicago 2016 Virtual Village Flyover Video*


----------



## Yrmom247

hijustpassingby said:


> ^^^^
> Onn, don't be mad.
> 
> He is just another Latin-America commie. This is very typical of him, in fact it is a very bad part of Latin-American culture: we tend to blame everyone but ourselves for our problems and cultivate poverty as a merit.
> Just look at Hugo Chavez, Morales etc.
> 
> *I mean, just look at the arguments used by most Brazilians: BAAAAAWWWW, ITS OUR TURN NOW, BAAAAAWWW
> Its like someone with no qualifications applying for a job and saying he deserves it because he never had one and its his turn now. *
> 
> But please don't go thinking that we are all like that. Oh, you have no idea how lucky your country is for not having a victim's complex and a socialist mentality enrooted in your people.
> 
> Thank god the presidential elections are coming up in 2010 already, hopefully we will get rid of him :cheers:


:applause::cheers:


----------



## Onn

JR Nazareth said:


> *Rio leads new ranking as the site for 2016 *
> 
> Posted on 28/09/2009 at 10h21m
> Lancepress
> 
> 
> Rio de Janeiro is the favorite to be chosen to host the 2016 Olympic Games. This is the conclusion of the site *Around the Rings,* specializing in Olympic Bid, which released its rankings on Monday. The International Olympic Committee (IOC) will make his choice on Friday in Copenhagen, Denmark.
> 
> Under the system of evaluation of the site, the river comes up with 84 points, one more than Chicago (USA). Madrid (ESP) and Tokyo (Japan) are tied at 80. In the previous ranking in June, the American city occupied the end of the ranking.
> 
> Another specialized site, the Games Bids, also puts the Rio de Janeiro as a favorite, with 61.61 points to 60.01 in Chicago.
> 
> See ranking of Around the Rings:
> 
> *1 - Rio de Janeiro: 84 pt_set2 - Chicago: 83 pt_set3 - Madrid: 80 pt_set3 - Tokyo: 80 points
> 
> See ranking of Games Bids:
> 
> 1 - Rio de Janeiro: 61.61 pt_set2 - Chicago: 60.01 pt_set3 - Tokyo: 59.20 pontos4 - Madrid: 57.80 points *
> 
> 
> http://oglobo.globo.com/esportes/ma...-novo-ranking-para-sede-de-2016-767808653.asp


It really doesn’t mean much, it all comes down to the vote. I don't think Chicago has really made their case yet either, that will be when Michelle Obama gets up there and speaks. Rio has already played all of their cards.


----------



## Chimbanha

JRQ said:


> I give credit for the effort; however, I would rather see someone speak properly in their own language than butcher another. This is my point. I speak Spanish as well, however I know it is not my strong point. Instead of looking ridiculous and and completely ruining the language, I would rather speak in English. No one is forcing any member from Brazil to speak in English. So if you can't, don't.
> 
> TEBC, no, you have nothing to brag about. Correct you are, for once. We all know the Capitol city of Sao Paulo is the largest city in Brazil, and would have been a great Olympic host itself. I love reading up on other facts on how Sao Paulo completely dominates Brazil in most areas.


The whole point of speaking another language is to communicate with foreign people, just like we’re doing right here. No one will care if you feel offended by someone who doesn’t use the right articles or the proper verb tense in your language in order to communicate with you, as long as he gets the message across. Actually, you should be thankful that someone is speaking your language when talking to you. If you think someone is ridiculous for that, well, you're probably the only one hno:


----------



## JRQ

Chimbanha said:


> The whole point of speaking another language is to communicate with foreign people, just like we’re doing right here. No one will care if you feel offended by someone who doesn’t use the right articles or the proper verb tense in your language in order to communicate with you, as long as he gets the message across. Actually, you should be thankful that someone is speaking your language when talking to you. If you think someone is ridiculous for that, well, you're probably the only one hno:


:lol:

The ONLY people that should feel ridiculous are the ones who, in an attempt to seem condescending and somehow superior, feel the need to constantly point out an article posted the capitol as Rio, not Sao Paulo. Like people around the world honestly consider Brazil on the same level as Russia, The United States, China, Japan, etc. Sorry, you may be technically, but no. People don't; And saying you may be is a very large stretch. In all honesty, I like Rio, I think they would be a great host city. With that being said, the attitude of the people is despicable, and Rio does not deserve the right to host if it can't act the part. False websites, a leader demanding votes based on the fact that "awww we haven't hosted, so if you don't vote for us, you're voting against us." How about, no. We vote for a host city based on it's ability, not by a sympathy vote. I may seem totally arrogant and rude, but I'm just mimicking the tone set by Rio forumers before me.


----------



## Chimbanha

JRQ said:


> :lol:
> 
> The ONLY people that should feel ridiculous are the ones who, in an attempt to seem condescending and somehow superior, feel the need to constantly point out an article posted the capitol as Rio, not Sao Paulo. Like people around the world honestly consider Brazil on the same level as Russia, The United States, China, Japan, etc. Sorry, you may be technically, but no.


I don't want to sound condescending and somehow superior, but the capital of Brasil is not Sao Paulo. It's Brasilia.  



> I think they would be a great host city. With that being said, the attitude of the people is despicable, and Rio does not deserve the right to host if it can't act the part. False websites, a leader demanding votes based on the fact that "awww we haven't hosted, so if you don't vote for us, you're voting against us." How about, no. We vote for a host city based on it's ability, not by a sympathy vote. I may seem totally arrogant and rude, but I'm just mimicking the tone set by Rio forumers before me.


I commend you on the fact that you did succeed at sounding arrogant and rude when you mocked that user's perfectly serviceable English. On another note, I hope the IOC voters don't share your opinion on October 2nd. Lula sometimes puts his foot on his mouth, and that's his charm. After all, he's considered one of the most influential politicians of the world. And, by the way, the same speech worked for China in 2001, so who knows! :banana:


----------



## -Corey-

* Obama Will Travel to Copenhagen to Support Chicago's Bid for 2016 Games*
By Amy Shipley
Washington Post Staff Writer 
Monday, September 28, 2009; 10:38 AM 

President Obama has decided to travel to Copenhagen to support the Chicago bid team seeking the 2016 Summer Games, a development that many expect could swing the vote for Chicago in Friday's selection. 
"President Obama and First Lady Michelle Obama symbolize the hope, opportunity and inspiration that makes Chicago great, and we are honored to have two of our city's most accomplished residents leading our delegation in Copenhagen," Chicago Mayor Richard M. Daley said in a statement. 

Madrid, Rio De Janeiro and Tokyo are also seeking the 2016 Summer Games. The site will be chosen with a secret ballot of the 100-plus members of the International Olympic Committee. 
Since White House advisers expressed uncertainty three weeks ago about whether Obama would join Chicago's delegation, the president has faced increasing pressure from his home town to attend. 
Obama's house sits in the midst of Chicago's compact venue plan, just blocks from the planned Olympic Stadium at a park on the city's south side. 

"There is no greater expression of the support our bid enjoys, from the highest levels of government and throughout our country, than to have President Obama join us in Copenhagen for the pinnacle moment in our bid," said Patrick G. Ryan, Chicago 2016 chairman and chief executive. 
The IOC's vote for Olympic host cities has been notoriously political in the past. London upset France for the 2012 Summer Games after former prime minister Tony Blair showed up; Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin seemed to influence Sochi's selection for the 2014 Winter Games. 



The most recent U.S. city to bid for the Olympics was New York, which sought the 2012 Summer Games. New York's bid was hobbled when its plans for a $1 billion Olympic stadium blew up just a month before the selection. New York's bid team was represented by then-Sen. Hilary Clinton; President George W. Bush supported the bid through a video presentation. 
Besides the Obamas and Daley, Chicago's delegation also will include White House senior adviser Valerie Jarrett, Secretary of Education Arne Duncan, Secretary of Transportation Ray LaHood, Illinois Gov.
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/09/28/AR2009092801150.html


----------



## Tico_ES

I'm a brazilian citizen, and, thus being, I believe this "insults" between the chicagoans fans vs rio fans are getting ridiculous. Each day, I'm getting worried and worried with this history of "olympics in Rio". In case of we win this, we'll have to do an amazing job for host this in a complete succesfull way. The world we'll be with all eyes on us, as they were on China, but chineses spent "rivers of cash" on the '08 games, cash that we don't have. 

Host an Olympic Games is not as host a PanAm games. We did a great '07 PanAm Games, but, this was not a 100% perfect, some problems had happened there. Effective transportation system, security and the unpollutioning process of Guanabara Bay are my main concerns, and, I believe this will make the decision point of the ballot. 

I do believe Rio is an amazing city, it's beutifull, has great beaches, blah, blah, blah, blah ... but, this only will not be sufficient. Still this, I'm chearing for Rio, and hope we'll get the 2016 Olympic Summer Games; these would be the third OG that I would be in (Atlanta'96 - total mess / Athens 2004 -  were the other two), and this would really be very special for me. But win the ballot will be very difficult. 

Don't be "enchanted" with what Globo.com, Games Bids and/or any other source of information are saying about our favoritism. Everything will be determined in the next friday. I hope that any of the 4 cities, for happiness, will became the host city of the 2016 OG, can host the best edition of the OG.

Good Luck to Chicago, Good Luck to Madrid, Good Luck to Rio de Janeiro and Good Luck to Tokyo. Next friday we'll know the winner!


----------



## Onn

If Obama's going he probably has advanced knowledge that Chicago is likely, or going to, clinch the games. I don't think he would waste the time and the money going otherwise.


----------



## PortoNuts

Perhaps we will get a surprise this time. In 2005 London wasn't the favourite.


----------



## PauloLescaut

JRQ said:


> With that being said, the attitude of the people is despicable, and Rio does not deserve the right to host if it can't act the part. False websites(...)


Mystery solved: Creator of pro-Rio Web site steps forward
September 28, 2009 12:09 PM | 26 Comments

A 43-year-old Chicago advertising copywriter told the Chicago Tribune today that he was the creative mind behind ChicagoansForRio.com, ending a weeklong mini-mystery surrounding the satirical Web page that sought to raise questions about Chicago support for the city's bid for the 2016 Olympic Games.

Kevin Lynch has a pointed wit and a mild demeanor. He works at a Chicago advertising firm on the Magnificent Mile, but is also the author of a blog on creative marketing. He bought the Web address for ChicagoansForRio last March, when his initial enthusiasm for Chicago's bid began waning.

"I walked from the idea where I thought this was the type of city where something like that would do really well, to questions -- it was just the process after that," Lynch said.

He anonymously took ChicagoansForRio live on Sept. 20, he said, leaking a link to the Web site Chicagoist and NoGamesChicago.com, an organized opponent to the Chicago bid. From there, it became a social media phenomenon on Chicago blogs, Facebook pages and on Twitter.

What was unexpected was the whodunit response to the site, Lynch said. The culmination was a Friday report on the Canadian Olympics watchdog blog GamesBids.com that reported possible -- and, Lynch says, erroneous -- connections between ChicagoansForRio and Brazilian backers of the bid by Rio de Janeiro. The other cities still in consideration for the 2016 Games are Tokyo and Madrid, though many Olympics watchers believe the tightest race is behind the North and South American sites.

On Saturday, a spokeswoman for Rio de Janeiro's bid officially denied any connection between Brazil's Olympic committee and the satirical site in Chicago.

"The intention was not to cause an international incident," Lynch said.

And with a final vote on the 2016 host city coming Friday, what if it swayed International Olympic Committee voters in Copenhagen this week?

"If we don't get the bid, and you can blame it on a one-page Web site? I would suggest the bid wasn't so strong after all. In this contest, you really do have four great cities, and a lot of sentimental logic in Rio for the vote to go that way."

http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2009/09/creator-of-pro-rio-web-site-steps-forward.html


----------



## RobH

Onn said:


> If Obama's going he probably has advanced knowledge that Chicago is likely, or going to, clinch the games. I don't think he would waste the time and the money going otherwise.


Perhaps the President of Brazil, the Prime Minister of Japan and the Queen of Spain also miraculously "know" :lol:


----------



## Gerardogt

Cidade maravilhosa!





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Onn

RobH said:


> Perhaps the President of Brazil, the Prime Minister of Japan and the Queen of Spain also miraculously "know" :lol:


Could be. :lol:

But unfortunately for them, they aren't the President of the United States.


----------



## samba_man

Gerardogt said:


> Cidade maravilhosa!


[/QUOTE]

Awesome Video! Rio is the perfect city to host a Olimpic Event!


----------



## JR Nazareth

JRQ said:


> A fraudulent website linked back to Rio. The leader of a country "demanding" you vote for his nation.....can't wait to see what will be next.


*End of controversy: site pro-Rio 2016 is made by a copywriter in Chicago 
Kevin Lynch confirms that it is responsible for ChicagoansForRio.com, and says that his intention was not to cause 'international incident' *

Rafael Maranhão 
Direct from Copenhagen 

Site is done by copywriter U.S. The controversy around the site ChicagoansForRio.com, which would be done by Brazilians, was unveiled on Monday. And the site is even produced by a resident of Chicago who is hoping to win the candidacy of Rio de Janeiro. 


- The idea was not to cause an international incident - said the copywriter Kevin Lynch, 43, told the website of the Chicago Tribune. 


According to Lynch, the idea of creating the site began in March because of his irritation over the candidacy of Chicago. He finally gave life to the idea on September 20 and ChicagoansForRio.com soon made his name for the account of comments on other sites. 


- It was a way to show that I think that Rio is a city where an event like this can really make a difference - he says. 


Robert Livingston, the founder of GamesBid.com, one of the sites specializing in coverage of the Olympic Bid, once said that he believed the pro-River site was done by Brazilians and broadcaster Fox News Chicago was instructed by the Chicago 2016 committee not to mention the site not to harm the American campaign. 


Kevin Lynch says he does not want to be blamed for failure of Chicago. 


- If you do not win the contest you can not say it was just because of one site. If we lose it will be because the application was not strong enough. Four strong candidates and a certain sentimental side weighing in favor of Rio - says. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gerardogt

[/QUOTE]


----------



## JR Nazareth

QUOTE=Gerardogt;43790326]



[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

"CLOSING CEREMONY OF THE INAUGURAL RIO 2007"


----------



## rsol2000

OMG. I wiil go cry for Rio 2016!


----------



## -Corey-

RobH said:


> Perhaps the President of Brazil, the Prime Minister of Japan and the Queen of Spain also miraculously "know" :lol:


Yeah, as stated above, they're not the President of the United States of America.  That's a BIG difference, btw nice video of the Panamerican Games, i watched it on TV.


----------



## Gerardogt

The USA, now doesn't have the same influence in the world that had on the 70's, 80's or 90's.


----------



## -Corey-

No, i didnt say that, but it has more influence than Brazil, Japan and Spain combined. Anyway, we're not here to discuss whether or not the US has more influence.


----------



## Onn

Gerardogt said:


> The USA, now doesn't have the same influence in the world that had on the 70's, 80's or 90's.


Huh? Who said that? We still have by far the largest economy in the world, and an even more powerful military. And President Obama is the most popular president worldwide since JFK. I think you’re crazy! North America is also the new center of the world, like Europe was for many centuries. Just because it's not the 1990s right now, dosen't mean things have changed.


----------



## Gerardogt

SINCE 2000
Enron have desapeared (2001), Airbus and Boeing now have the same amount of orders, Airbus is growing faster than Boeing, GM now is under the control of FIAT, now Toyota is the No. 1 car seller woeldwide, IBM now belongs to a Chinese enterprise, a lot of countries are devoloping militaty technologies... THOSE ARE JUST SOME EXAMPLES ONLY IN 8 YEARS THAT SHOWS US HOW THE USA IS IMPORTANT, BUT NOT THE ONLY, NOT THE ONE WITH THE BIGGER COMPANIES THAT USED TO BE!


----------



## Onn

Gerardogt said:


> SINCE 2000
> Enron have desapeared (2001), Airbus and Boeing now have the same amount of orders, Airbus is growing faster than Airbus, GM now is under the control of FIAT, now Toyota is the No. 1 car seller woeldwide, IBM now belongs to a Chinese enterprise, a lot of countries are devoloping militaty technologies... THOSE ARE JUST SOME EXAMPLES ONLY IN 8 YEARS THAT SHOWS US HOW THE USA IS IMPORTANT, BUT NOT THE ONLY, NOT THE ONE WITH THE BIGGER COMPANIES THAT USED TO BE!


US global power fluctuates, but it's not so much about the economy that makes the US so powerful. China could have a larger economy then the US one day, but that doesn’t necessarily mean they will be a more powerful country as a whole. The US is unique because there is no country that can directly oppose it. The instability that other countries (like China and Russia) are going to have to face this century, is not something the US has to worry about. Even if it looks bad today it's not that bad. No country is going to be able to win a war this century without the US on their side.


----------



## DFDalton

nomarandlee said:


> That would be the first I've heard of it. MJ has a selfish streak to him and as of last week it was reported he was not likely to go to Rio as he a supposed obligation to his basketball team of which he is a part owner (a rather BS excuse).
> 
> Ever since he retired he has been rather low key and doesn't do a lot of PR stuff unless it is for his own personal commerical reasons.


Jordan recently delivered a bitter and very petty induction speech at the NBA hall of fame. This didn't especially demonstrate him to be a class act. Probably best to do without his "help" on this.


----------



## zdaddy233

Gerardogt said:


> SINCE 2000
> Enron have desapeared (2001), Airbus and Boeing now have the same amount of orders, Airbus is growing faster than Airbus, GM now is under the control of FIAT, now Toyota is the No. 1 car seller woeldwide, IBM now belongs to a Chinese enterprise, a lot of countries are devoloping militaty technologies... THOSE ARE JUST SOME EXAMPLES ONLY IN 8 YEARS THAT SHOWS US HOW THE USA IS IMPORTANT, BUT NOT THE ONLY, NOT THE ONE WITH THE BIGGER COMPANIES THAT USED TO BE!


Just to clarify, Enron was one of hundreds of massive US based energy companies, of which the lost revenues have been passed on to others such as Exxon and Chevron; Boeing has deliverd 400 more aircraft than Airbus over the last 10 years, plus Boeing has received over 900 orders for the new 787 compared to about 200 for the A380; GM is owned mostly by the US Treasury, Toyota is #1 because it makes the best affordable cars; and IBM sold its PC branch to Lenovo, which happened to be a very small part of the company at the time of the sale.


----------



## DFDalton

Matt Drudge apparently doesn't like Chicago 2016. Here's his latest banner headline:

OLYMPIC SPIRIT: VIDEO SHOWS BRUTAL GANG MURDER IN CHICAGO 

What this incident has to do with the Olympics is anyone's guess. But it does point out one reason why Chicago should benefit if it gets the games. Chicago's reputation, not just internationally but in the rest of the country, is still absolutely abysmal.


----------



## zdaddy233

DFDalton said:


> Matt Drudge apparently doesn't like Chicago 2016. Here's his latest banner headline:
> 
> OLYMPIC SPIRIT: VIDEO SHOWS BRUTAL GANG MURDER IN CHICAGO
> 
> What this incident has to do with the Olympics is anyone's guess. But it does point out one reason why Chicago should benefit if it gets the games. Chicago's reputation, not just internationally but in the rest of the country, is still absolutely abysmal.


Drudge will look for anything to get his website attention and more hits.


----------



## Wey

Gerardogt said:


> The USA, now doesn't have the same influence in the world that had on the 70's, 80's or 90's.


True, and it's going down ever further. The golden days will soon be past.


----------



## JRQ

Wey said:


> True, and it's going down ever further. The golden days will soon be past.


And I'm sure Brazil will bet there to take over the reins!!!! :lol:


----------



## Cobucci

Wey said:


> True, and it's going down ever further. The golden days will soon be past.


If this occurs, Brazil will be ruined as well.


----------



## JRQ

Chimbanha said:


> I don't want to sound condescending and somehow superior, but the capital of Brasil is not Sao Paulo. It's Brasilia.
> 
> 
> 
> I commend you on the fact that you did succeed at sounding arrogant and rude when you mocked that user's perfectly serviceable English. On another note, I hope the IOC voters don't share your opinion on October 2nd. Lula sometimes puts his foot on his mouth, and that's his charm. After all, he's considered one of the most influential politicians of the world. And, by the way, the same speech worked for China in 2001, so who knows! :banana:


I am man enough, whatever the result, to say when I'm wrong. I apologize for that slip. Anytime I think of Brazil, Sao Paulo and Rio pop in my head first. Trust me, I've read enough about Brasilia now to become a local expert lol. The Juscelino Kubitschek Bridge looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Onn

Wey said:


> True, and it's going down ever further. The golden days will soon be past.


The golden days? Hardly! The US is still a very very young country, it hasn't matured yet. Somewhere around the year 2050 the US might find itself back on top of the world again. You can't predict history either, many thought at the beginning of the 20th century that the world was going to be peaceful, calm, and phosphorus forever; and anyone who disrupted the econmic system of the day was going to quickly die out. But that did not happen, with WWI, WWII, and the Cold War. And in the 21st century it’s not the US that has to worry, because there is no country powerful enough to directly challenge its power in North America.


----------



## zdaddy233

Onn said:


> The golden days? Hardly! Somewhere around the year 2050 the US might find itself back on top of the world again. You can't predict history either, many thought at the beginning of the 20th century that the world was going to be peaceful, calm, and phosphorus forever; and anyone who disrupted the econmic system of the day was going to quickly die out. But that did not happen, with WWI, WWII, and the Cold War. And in the 21st century it’s not the US that has to worry, because there is no country powerful enough to directly challenge its power in North America.


for all we know, Papua New Guinea could be the next superpower. Its a waste of time to debate this stuff.


----------



## Onn

zdaddy233 said:


> for all we know, Papua New Guinea could be the next superpower. Its a waste of time to debate this stuff.


Not if you've studied up on it.


----------



## nomarandlee

Onn said:


> US global power fluctuates, but it's not so much about the economy that makes the US so powerful. China could have a larger economy then the US one day, but that doesn’t necessarily mean they will be a more powerful country as a whole. The US is unique because there is no country that can directly oppose it. The instability that other countries (like China and Russia) are going to have to face this century, is not something the US has to worry about. Even if it looks bad today it's not that bad. No country is going to be able to win a war this century without the US on their side.





Wey said:


> True, and it's going down ever further. The golden days will soon be past.


So many ugly Americans and Brazilians in this thread. The boosting and slamming just makes both look small. A bunch of f'n children we have on here.


----------



## WeimieLvr

DFDalton said:


> Jordan recently delivered a bitter and very petty induction speech at the NBA hall of fame. This didn't especially demonstrate him to be a class act. Probably best to do without his "help" on this.


I didn't interpret Jordan's speech as "bitter and petty"...toward the end, he stated that he viewed all of the slights he had mentioned as challenges, and turned them into "the wood that made the fire rage." Some people saw his anecdotes as offensive, but the point he made was that those situations (i.e. being cut from his high school team and Dean Smith not allowing him on the cover of Sports Illustrated as a UNC freshman, etc) motivated him to be the best he could be...IMO the best basketball player of our time. However one interprets his speech, he is still one of the most recognized athletes in the world.


Michael Wilbon, ESPN:


> But of course, Jordan was the reason people came. Jordan was the reason the ceremony had to be moved from the Basketball Hall of Fame down the street to the much larger Symphony Hall. Jordan even quipped he was the reason the price of a ticket was jacked up to $1,000. Jordan was the reason I sat on an ESPN set just inches off the stage for a live telecast. Jordan, as he was since he hit that jump shot for North Carolina to beat Georgetown in March of 1982, was the reason we all got dressed up, sat up straight in our seats and waited to be engaged, to be entertained, to see something we could talk about for two or three more days. And damned if Michael Jordan didn't do exactly that one more time.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy.../09/12/AR2009091202344_2.html?hpid=sec-sports


----------



## Yrmom247

Onn said:


> US global power fluctuates, but it's not so much about the economy that makes the US so powerful. China could have a larger economy then the US one day, but that doesn’t necessarily mean they will be a more powerful country as a whole. The US is unique because there is no country that can directly oppose it. The instability that other countries (like China and Russia) are going to have to face this century, is not something the US has to worry about. Even if it looks bad today it's not that bad. No country is going to be able to win a war this century without the US on their side.


You really shouldn't be so dogmatic.


----------



## nomarandlee

It was far from gracious or classy. Though only time I think it really went off the rails though was when he dissed his old GM Jerry Krouse. It wasn't a speech befitting his legend that is for sure.


----------



## zdaddy233

Onn said:


> Not if you've studied up on it.


you know what i mean


----------



## Onn

nomarandlee said:


> So many ugly Americans and Brazilians in this thread. The boosting and slamming just makes both look small. *A bunch of f'n children we have on here*.


Excuse me?? You have no right telling us what we can and can not discuss! This is an open forum!


----------



## Yrmom247

Onn said:


> Excuse me?? You have no right telling us what we can and can not discuss! This is an open forum!


WRONG! There are terms and conditions and you are liable to infractions.


----------



## Onn

Yrmom247 said:


> WRONG! There are terms and conditions and you are liable to infractions.


Infractions for what? We were having a discussion! If there are no discussions forums are only question and answer sessions.


----------



## Yrmom247

Holy crap! Friday can't come soon enough! I don't care who wins. I just want to know who it is. All of these cities are awesome in their own ways.


----------



## Yrmom247

Onn said:


> Infractions for what? We were having a discussion! If there are no discussions forums are only question and answer sessions.


I'm just correcting you. There are many things you can receive an infraction for. Look it up. I've received a couple myself.


----------



## Onn

Yrmom247 said:


> I'm just correcting you. There are many things you can receive an infraction for. Look it up. I've received a couple myself.


So have I.


----------



## Wey

Cobucci said:


> If this occurs, Brazil will be ruined as well.


Not necessarily. Why the thought that only the USA has the qualities to be a world power?? It's not any singular on demographical aspects, nor territorial... the truth is that it's position on the global scenario is not by any means "necessary". I'm not saying that Brazil would be eligible to take the US place (which will never happen, purely by reasons of human ressources, even in the best case scenario), but it's very naive to think tha India or China, for instace, will stay undeveloped countries forever. The tendency we get at the 21st. century is that the great per capita inequalities amongst the nations will eventually disappear.



nomarandlee said:


> So many ugly Americans and Brazilians in this thread. The boosting and slamming just makes both look small. A bunch of f'n children we have on here.


In consideration of your exemplar behavior (and I mean it! No sarcasm, seriously ), which I very much admire in this forum, I feel in need to apologize for that sentence. I'm sorry if I offended anyone, it truly wasn't my inten


----------



## nomarandlee

Onn said:


> Excuse me?? You have no right telling us what we can and can not discuss! This is an open forum!


 I can talk for what I speculate is the general concerns of those who come to this thread are and most don't give a fark to go through pages about others catty squabbling and opinions of geo-politics dynamics and power projection either now or decades down the road. This is a thread about the plans and details of the bids and that is why most come to read this thread. 

If others disagree with they are free to say otherwise.


----------



## secondcity1

Stop arguing and let the IOC handle the headache. Come party with us 

http://www.oprah.com/article/oprahshow/20090908-tows-flash-mob-dance


----------



## Onn

nomarandlee said:


> I can talk for what I speculate is the general concerns of those who come to this thread are and most don't give a fark to go through pages about others catty squabbling and opinions of geo-politics dynamics and power projection either now or decades down the road. This is a thread about the plans and details of the bids and that is why most come to read this thread.
> 
> If others disagree with they are free to say otherwise.


Apologizes. :cheers:


----------



## Cobucci

secondcity1 said:


> Stop arguing and let the IOC handle the heachache. Come party with us
> 
> http://www.oprah.com/article/oprahshow/20090908-tows-flash-mob-dance


I prefer our spontaneous Carnival.


----------



## Yrmom247

secondcity1 said:


> Stop arguing and let the IOC handle the heachache. Come party with us
> 
> http://www.oprah.com/article/oprahshow/20090908-tows-flash-mob-dance


This video is amazing. Regardless of who you're for just watch it. Yes it does take place in Chicago. Yes it does start out with someone saying "lets make some noise Chicago". *But it is in no way affiliated with Chicago 2016.* Very cool. Thanks!...................Oprah thinks she's god btw. Bitch is crazy. (crazy rich)


----------



## swifty78

I still got my fingers crossed for Rio, tho I gotta feeling Chicago will win :O


----------



## Cobucci

Wey said:


> Not necessarily. Why the thought that only the USA has the qualities to be a world power?? It's not any singular on demographical aspects, nor territorial... the truth is that it's position on the global scenario is not by any means "necessary". I'm not saying that Brazil would be eligible to take the US place (which will never happen, purely by reasons of human ressources, even in the best case scenario), but it's very naive to think tha India or China, for instace, will stay undeveloped countries forever. The tendency we get at the 21st. century is that the great per capita inequalities amongst the nations will eventually disappear.


Yeah, but it will happen faster if US keep its power along the 21st century. Want it or not, they are and will still be for a long time the economical balance of the world, but I agree in the point that from now on the world becomes more and more less dependent of US.

We have more countries considered key players in the global economy and sharing the power with US, including Brazil.

It's a paradoxical thought, but we need the US strong to diminish its power.

PS: Referring to US, should I use "its" or "their"? It's "their", isn't it?


----------



## JRQ

Cobucci said:


> It's a paradoxical thought, but we need the US strong to diminish its power.


Well I'm glad to hear that it's the world's opinion to see us diminish. I won't even smash you on this comment, which I easily could.


----------



## dutchmaster

nomarandlee said:


> hno: Very disappointing. Hope none of the trails lead back to the official Rio committee.


It was already proved that has no relation with Rio commite..


----------



## Cobucci

JRQ said:


> Well I'm glad to hear that it's the world's opinion to see us diminish. I won't even smash you on this comment, which I easily could.


It's not a desire of the world to see U.S. in misery. We want US at high levels, but we want us as well, don't you understand?

It's not diminishing yours life quality, it's to diminish U.S. power relatively to the rest of the world.

I'm not making a commie speech, but international relations is heading toward this way. Brazil and China, for example, are trying to do monetary reserves with Yuan and Real, to become less dependent of Dollar and U.S. policy.


----------



## JRQ

secondcity1 said:


> Stop arguing and let the IOC handle the headache. Come party with us
> 
> http://www.oprah.com/article/oprahshow/20090908-tows-flash-mob-dance


Just watched that, and I have to agree with Oprah- That was pretty cool lol. Chicago knows how to get down and party


----------



## JRQ

Cobucci said:


> It's not a desire of the world to see U.S. in misery. We want US at high levels, but we want us as well, don't you understand?
> 
> It's not diminishing yours life quality, it's to diminish U.S. power relatively to the rest of the world.


So just because we may have a higher quality of life, according to you, other nations should drag us down to their levels? And what's your reasoning behind this? Just because? Sounds familiar. Sort of like how the IOC should vote for Rio, because South America has never hosted before. hno:


----------



## -Corey-

Chicagoans, Americans support 2016 Games in U.S.: Ryan
BY LISA DONOVAN Staff Reporter
Chicagoans, Americans support 2016 Games in U.S.: Ryan


Tue, 29 Sep 2009 00:01
BY LISA DONOVAN Staff Reporter



COPENHAGEN—Just days before the International Olympic Committee meets here to tap a host for the 2016 Summer Games, Mayor Daley and his Olympic bid are on the ground in Denmark’s capital and talking about the muscle behind its bid.

Chicago 2016 CEO Patrick Ryan said a poll conducted last week shows 72 percent of Chicagoans back bringing the Games to while 84 percent of Americans support the Games.

“We’re honored and humbled to have that tremendous support from the people Chicago and the people of the United States. It’s a great feeling, but it’s a great responsibility, too. We take that very seriously,” Ryan told reporters today during an afternoon press conference, clearly hoping his message reached the 100-plus voting IOC members who will select a city here on Friday.

The poll was conducted by Zogby International from Sept. 22 to 25, and asked the question: “Do you support having the 2016 Summer Olympic Games in Chicago?”

The sample size was 702 in Chicago and 801 in the U.S. with a margin of error of 3.5 percent.

The recent poll suggests support for the Games among Chicagoans is falling. A poll released by the bid committee pegged support at 78 percent.
http://mobile.suntimes.com/suntimes/db_21521/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=VvX1Gp0s&src=cat


----------



## japanese001

I support Rio.:cheer:

1.Rio
2.Chicago
3.Darwin
4.Madrid 
5.Tokyo


----------



## Alphaville

I'll be happy with either Chicago or Rio de Janeiro. 

Rio de Janeiro probably more so. It's time for South America. 

As for Chicago, it's a great city and a great bid. If you look at previous American Olympic Games, and their respectivel legacy's for their city, there has been nothing totally remarkable. There is little to no trace of the 1984 Olympics in Los Angeles, in terms of its impact on the city culture. As for Atlanta, well that was just a giant screw up, Atlanta should NOT be an Olympic city. Mistake. That's why Chicago could be the first truely remarkable American Olympiad, there is a true sense of civic pride - and it's an international city, unlike Atlanta. I just feel it might be too soon for the US - however they will just continue to bid. Hopefully if the US does get 2016, they are content for at least a good 40 years to allow some real continental rotation. 

Tokyo - maybe in the future, but not 2016. I'd like to see the Olympics in another part of Asia, like India or Malaysia. 

Madrid - it just bores me. It's too soon for Spain, wait until 2028 at least. By then, Barcelona could even bid again. A second Barcelona Olympics could be cool.


----------



## Chimbanha

MGM said:


> *RIO 2016 is 'ATHENS 2004'*
> 
> EMOTIONAL
> DESERVING
> NEW FRONTIER
> BEAUTIFUL LAND
> EXOTIC CULTURE
> "YES, WE CAN"
> 
> *CHICAGO 2016 is 'ATLANTA 1996'*
> 
> ECONOMIC POWER
> POLITICAL INFLUENCE
> TRADEMARKETING
> ANOTHER US OLYMPICS IN 20 YEARS


I see some truth in your post. The Rio x Chicago olympic showdown is comparable to the 1996 competing cities, Athens and Atlanta. The basic difference: Chicago's bid is much better than Atlanta's, just like Rio's is much better then Athens' in 1996 :cheers: 

I hope the outcome is different this time.


----------



## Onn

Alphaville said:


> Rio de Janeiro probably more so. It's time for South America.


It's only time for South America if South America is ready, and Rio is not ready. If Rio were fighting any other city than Chicago I would probably support Rio out of sheer sympathy, but this is Chicago's moment. It is one of the greatest cities in the world.


----------



## Lonesome Traveler

I was supporting Rio because the city is so beautiful. I have been to Rio twice. After reading some news, I am not sure if I will support Rio anymore. Is the city becoming more violent these days? I left São Paulo 2 years ago and I never had time to look at Brazilian newspapers when I was there. Now I have time and I am always checking the news because I live in US and I worry about my mother. I am wondering if the violence was always there and I didn't notice it. Rio would be the perfect city without the shanty towns and without the violence. I really don't know what the government will do about the violence if Rio wins. Having the militar in the streets again? I think Rio should wait a little more and solve the many problems the city has.


----------



## Cobucci

Lonesome Traveler said:


> I was supporting Rio because the city is so beautiful. I have been to Rio twice. After reading some news, I am not sure if I will support Rio anymore. Is the city becoming more violent these days? I left São Paulo 2 years ago and I never had time to look at Brazilian newspapers when I was there. Now I have time and I am always checking the news because I live in US and I worry about my mother. I am wondering if the violence was always there and I didn't notice it. Rio would be the perfect city without the shanty towns and without the violence. I really don't know what the government will do about the violence if Rio wins. Having the militar in the streets again? I think Rio should wait a little more and solve the many problems the city has.


The city is violent due to drug dealers dispute, but during last years the violence has been reduced.


----------



## soup or man

Alphaville said:


> I'll be happy with either Chicago or Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> Rio de Janeiro probably more so. It's time for South America.
> 
> As for Chicago, it's a great city and a great bid. If you look at previous American Olympic Games, and their respectivel legacy's for their city, there has been nothing totally remarkable. There is little to no trace of the 1984 Olympics in Los Angeles, in terms of its impact on the city culture. As for Atlanta, well that was just a giant screw up, Atlanta should NOT be an Olympic city. Mistake. That's why Chicago could be the first truely remarkable American Olympiad, there is a true sense of civic pride - and it's an international city, unlike Atlanta. I just feel it might be too soon for the US - however they will just continue to bid. Hopefully if the US does get 2016, they are content for at least a good 40 years to allow some real continental rotation.
> 
> Tokyo - maybe in the future, but not 2016. I'd like to see the Olympics in another part of Asia, like India or Malaysia.
> 
> Madrid - it just bores me. It's too soon for Spain, wait until 2028 at least. By then, Barcelona could even bid again. A second Barcelona Olympics could be cool.


Erm...

Both Los Angeles and Atlanta are _still_ feeling the affects of the Olympic games. LA is still recognized as how to make a successful Olympic event. The Olympics in Montreal and Moscow really left a bad taste in many people's mouths. Montreal with it's incomplete stadium and the Boycott of the Moscow games. People were scared to throw an Olympic event. LA, a proven choice since it held the 1932 Olympics under difficult situations (during the Great Depression and the relative isolation of Los Angeles at that time), showed the world that the US can hold a great Olympics. And it did. People in Los Angeles were terrified that the city couldn't handle the influx of the world. People thought that there would be endless gridlock, and riots across the city. But that was far from the case. Los Angeles shined during those games. Never had the city looked as beautiful as it did during the Olympics. LA, long known as a sports mecca in the US was overjoyed to have the Olympics there. Also, the 84 Olympics made over $200 million dollars (in 1984 money) which easily makes it the most successful Olympics ever in terms of a financial standpoint. Although, it has made it difficult to land a NFL team at the LA Coliseum seeing as how the day before the Olympics, the Coliseum was declared a National Historic site thus making it impossible to renovate the place.

Atlanta on the other hand, while throwing a 'less than stellar' Olympic event, has truly emerged as one of the truly great American cities. I don't think that Atlanta would be where it's at today in terms of development if it wasn't for the Olympics.


----------



## Wey

Onn said:


> It's only time for South America if South America is ready, and Rio is not ready. If Rio were fighting any other city than Chicago I would probably support Rio out of sheer sympathy, but this is Chicago's moment. It is one of the greatest cities in the world.


Don't say bs... READ THE GODDAMN EVALUATION REPORT! If they think we're ready, we're freakin' ready! Accept it


----------



## Chimbanha

Onn said:


> It's only time for South America if South America is ready, and Rio is not ready. If Rio were fighting any other city than Chicago I would probably support Rio out of sheer sympathy, but this is Chicago's moment. It is one of the greatest cities in the world.


I don't know what you're based on when you say that. When the IOC evaluated the applicant cities, both cities got similar grades (6.5 and 6.9). And in the final Evaluation Report, the IOC not only said Rio is ready, but gave Rio the most favourable judgement. How can Chicago be ready and Rio not? :banana:


----------



## Wey

Chimbanha said:


> I don't know what you're based on when you say that. When the IOC evaluated the applicant cities, both cities got similar grades (6.5 and 6.9). And in the final Evaluation Report, the IOC not only said Rio is ready, but gave Rio the most favourable judgement. How can Chicago be ready and Rio not? :banana:


The answer is simple: his biased towards his countrys benefits and interests ALONE.



japanese001 said:


> I support Rio.:cheer:
> 
> 1.Rio
> 2.Chicago
> *3.Darwin*
> 4.Madrid
> 5.Tokyo


WTF?


----------



## japanese001

Wey said:


> The answer is simple: his biased towards his countrys benefits and interests ALONE.
> 
> WTF?


I want Australia to do it once again.
In an Asian side


----------



## Wey

Ohh, ok! I thought you had meant the famous biologist :lol::lol:

Anyway, Darwin's not even in the competition, so I guess no chance for now.


----------



## TEBC

Onn said:


> I still don't believe it, that's a lot of money to spend on ONE city, that isn't even the largest in Brazil. And considering Brazil is a developing country. I'll believe it when I see it. That's a large budget for Rio.


Probably you neve heard about PAC (Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento)

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programa_de_Aceleração_do_Crescimento

It has more than 300 bi U$ to be use in general infrastructure all over Brazil. It´s really huge.


----------



## TEBC

Onn said:


> It's only time for South America if South America is ready, and *Rio is not ready*. If Rio were fighting any other city than Chicago I would probably support Rio out of sheer sympathy, but this is Chicago's moment. It is one of the greatest cities in the world.


Not according to OIC report!! We are mroe than ready, you should visit Brazil before saying meanless and stupid comments.


----------



## japanese001

I support Rio for Japan and a friendship of Brazil.kay:


----------



## Onn

Chimbanha said:


> I don't know what you're based on when you say that. When the IOC evaluated the applicant cities, both cities got similar grades (6.5 and 6.9). And in the final Evaluation Report, the IOC not only said Rio is ready, but gave Rio the most favourable judgement. How can Chicago be ready and Rio not? :banana:


Well I've been to Chicago, and I know they're ready. I don't think Rio is there yet. They don't have an extensive transit system and they don't have the amount of space needed to house all the people that will be coming to the Olympics.


----------



## Jorge M

Onn said:


> Well I've been to Chicago, and I know they're ready. I don't think Rio is there yet. They don't have an extensive transit system and they don't have the amount of space needed to house all the people that will be coming to the Olympics.


You've been to Chicago so you know they're ready. That's OK.

You think Rio is not there yet. Have you also been to Rio? :?


----------



## soup or man




----------



## JoseRP

Alphaville said:


> I'll be happy with either Chicago or Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> Rio de Janeiro probably more so. It's time for South America.
> 
> As for Chicago, it's a great city and a great bid. If you look at previous American Olympic Games, and their respectivel legacy's for their city, there has been nothing totally remarkable. There is little to no trace of the 1984 Olympics in Los Angeles, in terms of its impact on the city culture. As for Atlanta, well that was just a giant screw up, Atlanta should NOT be an Olympic city. Mistake. That's why Chicago could be the first truely remarkable American Olympiad, there is a true sense of civic pride - and it's an international city, unlike Atlanta. I just feel it might be too soon for the US - however they will just continue to bid. Hopefully if the US does get 2016, they are content for at least a good 40 years to allow some real continental rotation.
> 
> Tokyo - maybe in the future, but not 2016. I'd like to see the Olympics in another part of Asia, like India or Malaysia.
> 
> Madrid - it just bores me. *It's too soon for Spain*, wait until 2028 at least. By then, Barcelona could even bid again. A second Barcelona Olympics could be cool.


for US not ? (Altanta 1996)


Madrid o Rio de Janeiro are my favorities.:cheers:


----------



## Yrmom247

Alphaville said:


> I'll be happy with either Chicago or Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> Rio de Janeiro probably more so. It's time for South America.
> 
> As for Chicago, it's a great city and a great bid. If you look at previous American Olympic Games, and their respectivel legacy's for their city, there has been nothing totally remarkable. There is little to no trace of the 1984 Olympics in Los Angeles, in terms of its impact on the city culture. As for Atlanta, well that was just a giant screw up, Atlanta should NOT be an Olympic city. Mistake. That's why Chicago could be the first truely remarkable American Olympiad, there is a true sense of civic pride - and it's an international city, unlike Atlanta. I just feel it might be too soon for the US - however they will just continue to bid. Hopefully if the US does get 2016, they are content for at least a good 40 years to allow some real continental rotation.
> 
> Tokyo - maybe in the future, but not 2016. I'd like to see the Olympics in another part of Asia, like India or Malaysia.
> 
> Madrid - it just bores me. It's too soon for Spain, wait until 2028 at least. By then, Barcelona could even bid again. A second Barcelona Olympics could be cool.


Have you been to Atlanta?


----------



## Chimbanha

Atlanta was an embarrassment to the Olympic games. Thankfully, the Olympics will never come back to a city like Atlanta while the New Yorks, Rios and Madrids of the world are interested in hosting.


----------



## zdaddy233

Chimbanha said:


> Atlanta was an embarrassment to the Olympic games. Thankfully, the Olympics will never come back to a city like Atlanta while the New Yorks, Rios and Madrids of the world are interested in hosting.


I agree. Athens or Toronto should have hosted in 96. That said, Atlanta shouldnt be holding back Chicago.


----------



## Yrmom247

Chimbanha said:


> Atlanta was an embarrassment to the Olympic games. Thankfully, the Olympics will never come back to a city like Atlanta while the New Yorks, Rios and Madrids of the world are interested in hosting.


Atlanta did well for its size and the Atlanta 1996 legacy is amazing. All the permanent venues are still in use. There's a museum devoted to the games and there's also Centennial Olympic Park right in the heart of the city. This whole thread needs to get back on topic. _This thread is under stadiums/sports arenas and it seems people want to talk about which city chould be chosen._ _*THIS THREAD SHOULD BE ABOUT THE STADIUMS ONLY!*_


----------



## mattec

Atlanta was ok, good competition, profitible, whats the problem?

It shouldn't be knocked just because it didn't use gaudy over-the-top architecture, like more recent olympics.

It has one of the best legacies ever for an olympics.


----------



## rsol2000

http://www.myfoxchicago.com/dpp/news/metro/video_derrion_albert
hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## nomarandlee

^^ Lets hope Cariocas use bad form in Copenhagen and try to make instances of crime an issue. Great strategy.


----------



## rsol2000

Ok Ok. The "New Yorker" published a story yesterday talking about the crimes of Rio. Sad Coincidence.


----------



## zdaddy233

Yrmom247 said:


> _*THIS THREAD SHOULD BE ABOUT THE STADIUMS ONLY!*_


Well lets get to it then

Chicago 2016 venues:

Olympic Stadium (80,000 cap.):









Soldier Field (61,000):

















United Center (up to 23,000)

















McCormick Place:

























Lakefront venues:









Aquatics Center (and other Washington Park facilities):



















For Football Matches:

Meadowlands Stadium, NJ (82,500):









The Rose Bowl, CA (92,500):









TCF Bank Stadium, MN (51,000):









Lincoln Financial Field (68,500):









Jack Kent Stadium, MA (91,700)










If Baseball/Softball returns to the Olympics, it has two of the very best

Wrigley Field (41,100):

























New Comiskey Park (47,100):

















As well as two other world class stadiums nearby:

Miller Park, WI (41,900):

















Busch Stadium, MO (46,900):


----------



## secondcity1

*Rio de Janeiro cancels World Cup swimming event over lack of funding*
*
ROME - A World Cup swimming event scheduled for Rio de Janeiro next month has been cancelled after organizers failed to come up with enough funding.*


*The announcement comes at a particularly delicate moment, with Rio competing against Chicago, Madrid and Tokyo in Friday's vote to host the 2016 Summer Olympics. 

"There are no financial resources. They cannot find any funding. They say they cannot do it," Cornel Marculescu, the executive director of swimming governing body FINA, said Tuesday. *
The World Cup page on FINA's website has a line crossing out the Rio meet, with the word "cancelled" printed twice. 

Marculescu said Rio informed FINA of the decision "two or three weeks ago," adding that the Brazilian city has also pulled out of hosting World Cup events from 2010-13. 

Marculescu refused to speculate if the cancellations would have any effect on the IOC vote. 

"I only know about my own sport, and there will be no World Cup in Rio for the next four years," he said. "The Olympic Games is a different budget. Rio's proposals for aquatics venues are very good." 

The move is also surprising because of interest generated after Cesar Cielo swept the 50-and 100-metre freestyle events in Rome a few months ago for Brazil's first gold medals in 27 years at a swimming world championship. 

Belo Horizonte has hosted a World Cup event for the last several years, but the Brazilian federation wanted to move the meet to Rio to attract a better international field. 

"Belo Horizonte is difficult to get to," Marculescu noted. "You have to change planes in Rio or Sao Paulo." 

Without Rio, only five World Cup events will be held this year - in Durban, South Africa; Moscow, Stockholm, Berlin and Singapore. 

From 2010-2013 there will be seven short-course meets - in Berlin, Stockholm, Moscow, Dubai and Singapore; and at sites to be determined in China and Japan


http://sports.sympatico.ca/Home/Con...ne=False&subtitle=&detect=&abc=abc&date=False


----------



## zdaddy233

Others that could be used:

Ryan Field, IL (47,100)

















U of Illinois Memorial Stadium (62,000)









Camp Randall Stadium (80,200)

















Lambeau Field (73,000)


----------



## soup or man

rsol2000 said:


> http://www.myfoxchicago.com/dpp/news/metro/video_derrion_albert
> hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


Right. Because there is no such thing as crime in Rio.


----------



## zdaddy233

soup or man said:


> Right. Because there is no such thing as crime in Rio.


or anywhere else for that matter


----------



## Onn

secondcity1 said:


> *Rio de Janeiro cancels World Cup swimming event over lack of funding*














(this dosen't belong here, but it's ohh so fitting :lol


----------



## TEBC

Onn said:


> (this dosen't belong here, but it's ohh so fitting :lol


How many international sports events did Chicago hosted in the last 4 years? I know for sure is less than Rio.


----------



## zdaddy233

TEBC said:


> How many international sports events did Chicago hosted in the last 4 years? I know for sure is less than Rio.


couldnt that possibly be a deterrent for voting for Rio? Maybe to give another city a chance?


----------



## Yrmom247

For the record everyone. Turner field *(AKA Centennial Olympic Stadium)* is being broadcast nationally right now. Its not like its news or anything. It only happens several times during baseball season. (Baseball season occurs every year for those who don't know.) It also has a bunch of people in it.


----------



## Onn

TEBC said:


> How many international sports events did Chicago hosted in the last 4 years? I know for sure is less than Rio.


Well maybe hosting the World Cup is enough for Rio right now. They can always bid again. Beijing bid twice in a row before getting the Olympics.


----------



## 3521usa

TEBC said:


> How many international sports events did Chicago hosted in the last 4 years? I know for sure is less than Rio.


Maybe that's the problem, you guys hosted too many "international sports events." You guys could use a break...say 2116?:bash:


----------



## Wey

rsol2000 said:


> http://www.myfoxchicago.com/dpp/news/metro/video_derrion_albert
> hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


Dud, that was unnecessary, don't feed their argumments hno:


----------



## Dydasko10

GO RIO 2016!, it will be like Barcelona 1992!!!

(get out madri!)


----------



## samba_man

soup or man said:


> And Rio will host the 2014 WC. But that doesn't matter right?


I tell u what´s really matter!

Look:

Olympics 72 - Germany
WC 74 - Germany

and

Olympics 68 - MÉXICO
WC 70 - MÉXICO

and

WC 94 - US
Olympics 96 - US


So what´s your problem pal ? :lol:

Want´s more? I give 2 you!




Every chosen country in this final hav the oportunity to host a Olympics. Brazil NEVER! ( And some of then more then one time)



Look by yourself!


United States > * FOUR TIMES! *( 1904, 1932, 1984 e 1996)

( So u guys are looking for one more oportunity right? And for the next decade another...and so onnnnn.....Come on guys gimme a break ! :lol




Japan > Olympics of 1964 ( And Asia recently host it in - Benjing 2008 )




Spain > Olympics of 1992 ( Recent to !)



So, i think it is time to Brazil host it, and first time in SOUTH AMERICA, right, guys?


----------



## -Corey-

Shanghai 2008? Anyway, is not US' fault of hosting too many Olympic Games just because other countries can't handle the Olympic Games in the same decade.


----------



## Smallville

-Corey- said:


> The Arab world support Chicago
> http://www.alarabiya.net/views/2009/09/27/86270.html
> 
> 
> *Arab World has opportunity to confront bigotry in America*
> 
> This week, the Arab World will be participating in a vote that on its face may seem insignificant to the many problems that plague the Middle East but could begin a process of changing the United States.
> 
> The vote will take place Friday in Copenhagen where the International Olympic Committee (IOC) will decide which of four cities between Madrid, Tokyo, Rio and Chicago will win the right to host the Olympics in 2016.
> 
> Compared to the votes in the United Nations where the pro-Israel bloc continues to block peace, hold back the advances of the Arab World and continues to denigrate the rights of Islamic countries, the IOC vote Friday may seem insignificant.
> 
> In fact, though, the vote could begin a process not of changing the United Nations, but rather creating an opportunity to enact change in the United States, the one nation that holds the key to the future of the Middle East.
> 
> The IOC consists of 111 members, 12 of whom representative the Arab World from Kuwait, Lebanon, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Syria, UAE, Egypt, Algeria, Morocco and Tunisia. Each country has one member on the IOC except Egypt and Morocco, which have participated the longest and most successful in past Olympic competitions, each have two members.
> 
> Those 12 Arab delegates can be the deciding factor in awarding the Olympics to Chicago.
> 
> Why is Chicago important? Unlike other nation’s competing for the Olympics, Chicago’s presentation is made by the city, not the country. Chicago officials beginning with its Mayor Richard M. Daley, have been lobbying to get President Barack Obama to make an appearance in Copenhagen to help swing the vote in Chicago’s favor.
> 
> As an American, I want the IOC to grant the 2016 Olympics to Chicago. But, as An American of Arab heritage, I also want the United States and Chicago to recognize their failure in respecting not only the principles of justice and fairness in the Middle East, but to end the practice and reality of the city’s discrimination against it’s citizens who are of Arab heritage.
> 
> In voting this week, the 12-member Arab delegation should use its power to condition their decision on how the winning city will respect its expatriate citizens.
> 
> That is a difficult thing to ask since none of the countries of the Arab World have ever recognized the real potential and the value that Americans of Arab heritage represent. The Arab World has always acted in a vacuum on Middle East issues believing that the decision-making process in American begins at the top levels of government.
> 
> The truth is, American power begins at the grassroots level. The “trenches” where American Arabs have been waging a long and difficult fight against discrimination for most of their existence in this nation.


Here we go again!


----------



## secondcity1

But you guys are going to host the 2014 FIFA WC, correct? It's not *need*, it's *greed*.



TEBC said:


> We are not, those events are responsible for a bid for 2016, just because of the bid Rio hosted.


----------



## Onn

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> ^^simply cause US don't deserve it! Stop acting like only exist us in the world! Olympic games must be more democratic and should go to many places in the world, like subsaarian africa, india, arabia, etc ... USA hosted two main world sport events in 90 decade (world cup 94 and atlanta 96) now its time for others!


The US very much deservers it. Last time I checked, on average, the US PUTS FORWARD THE MOST ATHELTHES FOR THE OLYMPIC GAMES.


----------



## JRQ

secondcity1 said:


> *Rio de Janeiro cancels World Cup swimming event over lack of funding*
> *
> ROME - A World Cup swimming event scheduled for Rio de Janeiro next month has been cancelled after organizers failed to come up with enough funding.*
> 
> 
> *The announcement comes at a particularly delicate moment, with Rio competing against Chicago, Madrid and Tokyo in Friday's vote to host the 2016 Summer Olympics.
> 
> "There are no financial resources. They cannot find any funding. They say they cannot do it," Cornel Marculescu, the executive director of swimming governing body FINA, said Tuesday. *
> The World Cup page on FINA's website has a line crossing out the Rio meet, with the word "cancelled" printed twice.
> 
> Marculescu said Rio informed FINA of the decision "two or three weeks ago," adding that the Brazilian city has also pulled out of hosting World Cup events from 2010-13.
> 
> Marculescu refused to speculate if the cancellations would have any effect on the IOC vote.
> 
> "I only know about my own sport, and there will be no World Cup in Rio for the next four years," he said. "The Olympic Games is a different budget. Rio's proposals for aquatics venues are very good."
> 
> The move is also surprising because of interest generated after Cesar Cielo swept the 50-and 100-metre freestyle events in Rome a few months ago for Brazil's first gold medals in 27 years at a swimming world championship.
> 
> Belo Horizonte has hosted a World Cup event for the last several years, but the Brazilian federation wanted to move the meet to Rio to attract a better international field.
> 
> "Belo Horizonte is difficult to get to," Marculescu noted. "You have to change planes in Rio or Sao Paulo."
> 
> Without Rio, only five World Cup events will be held this year - in Durban, South Africa; Moscow, Stockholm, Berlin and Singapore.
> 
> From 2010-2013 there will be seven short-course meets - in Berlin, Stockholm, Moscow, Dubai and Singapore; and at sites to be determined in China and Japan
> 
> 
> http://sports.sympatico.ca/Home/Con...ne=False&subtitle=&detect=&abc=abc&date=False


That has to be a morale downer for sure. If not, it should be. 


Okay people, ever wondered why South America has never hosted? Try the fact that it could never compete with the industrialized world. That's the reason South America has not hosted. To ask for a sympathy vote is just so sad on the part of Rio; and that's exactly what this is. Some guilt trip that you must vote for poor South America, because we've never hosted. So what. Maybe if you took an example from Europe, parts of Asia, and North America, you could become a less crime-laden, volatile place. Honestly, this sympathy vote crap is old. I think Rio could pull it off in time for 2016, but JUST because it finally can does not mean an automatic vote. These other city's have been prepared and ready for years, and especially with Chicago, you have the backing of the most powerful nation on earth at the time. Why have we hosted so many games? Because our candidate city's have done excellent jobs, each and every one of them. NOT because they belong to the USA or North America. Chicago, all by itself, has an excellent plan, well funded, and will never flop. You will never get that guarantee from Rio. By the way, Rio has a huge listed of international events it's hosting. Is that honestly not good enough at the time? Try for 2020. Not because it's "unfair" that Rio has hosted so many events, but due to lack of funding. Rio has already started to slip, and it still has many more events to go, not including if it garners the vote of the IOC.


----------



## zdaddy233

Onn said:


> The US very much deservers it, last time I checked, on average, the US PUTS FORWARD THE MOST ATHELTHES FOR THE OLYMPIC GAMES.


as well as the most revenue for the IOC


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

^^GO MADRID, GO RIO, GO TOKYO!


----------



## JRQ

zdaddy233 said:


> as well as the most revenue for the IOC


As well as the most medals, and most Gold's.


----------



## zdaddy233

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> ^^GO MADRID, GO RIO, GO TOKYO!
> DOWN CHICAGO!


now you're just trolling. Stop it, its just making the case for Rio on here look worse.


----------



## JRQ

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> ^^GO MADRID, GO RIO, GO TOKYO!
> DOWN CHICAGO!


^^GO MADRID, GO CHICAGO, GO TOKYO!
DOWN RIO!
:lol:

Honestly, like I would let that slide lol.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

secondcity1 said:


> But you guys are going to host the 2014 FIFA WC, correct? It's not *need*, it's *greed*.


YOU SAID IT RIGHT, WE WILL!! And we had never! like we never hosted OG!


----------



## Onn

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> YOU SAID IT RIGHT, WE WILL!! And we had never! like we never hosted OG!


You can bid again, Bejing bid twice in a row before getting the games.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

JRQ said:


> ^^GO MADRID, GO CHICAGO, GO TOKYO!
> DOWN RIO!
> :lol:
> 
> Honestly, like I would let that slide lol.


ahh you want to fight anh!? ok! you are one step ahead from us cause the Oprah support... but we have rodela!


----------



## Christianmx

JRQ said:


> That has to be a morale downer for sure. If not, it should be.
> 
> 
> Okay people, ever wondered why South America has never hosted? Try the fact that it could never compete with the industrialized world. That's the reason South America has not hosted. To ask for a sympathy vote is just so sad on the part of Rio; and that's exactly what this is. Some guilt trip that you must vote for poor South America, because we've never hosted. So what. Maybe if you took an example from Europe, parts of Asia, and North America, you could become a less crime-laden, volatile place. Honestly, this sympathy vote crap is old. I think Rio could pull it off in time for 2016, but JUST because it finally can does not mean an automatic vote. These other city's have been prepared and ready for years, and especially with Chicago, you have the backing of the most powerful nation on earth at the time. Why have we hosted so many games? Because our candidate city's have done excellent jobs, each and every one of them. NOT because they belong to the USA or North America. Chicago, all by itself, has an excellent plan, well funded, and will never flop. *You will never get that guarantee from Rio*. By the way, Rio has a huge listed of international events it's hosting. Is that honestly not good enough at the time? Try for 2020. Not because it's "unfair" that Rio has hosted so many events, but due to lack of funding. Rio has already started to slip, and it still has many more events to go, not including if it garners the vote of the IOC.


It is obvious that the "developed world" (Brazil is industrialized but it is not fully developed yet) would have hosted and dominated the olympics and most other things in the past but we are talking about 2016. Let's not forget that the IOC has given high marks to the Rio bid and that in addition to the sympathy vote, whether warranted or unwarranted, fair or unfair makes Rio a very serious contender. Rio's bid would not have made it this far otherwise so let's not underestimate them.


----------



## secondcity1

Didn't you pay any attention? the Olympics were held first in 1968 (Mexico city)& 1972 (Munich), then came the WCs.

The U.S played host to the 1994 FIFA WC, but Atlanta was not selected for the tournament.

Also, the Atlanta'96 Olympics were completely overshadowed by the WC event two years before that. It's unlikely the IOC will make the same mistake again.




samba_man said:


> I tell u what´s really matter!
> 
> Look:
> 
> Olympics 72 - Germany
> WC 74 - Germany
> 
> and
> 
> Olympics 68 - MÉXICO
> WC 70 - MÉXICO
> 
> and
> 
> WC 94 - US
> Olympics 96 - US


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

don't take it so hard people... chicago is one of the most beautifulk cities in the world... i just think its a bit unfair its victory!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Christianmx said:


> It is obvious that the "developed world" (Brazil is industrialized but it is not fully developed yet) would have hosted and dominated the olympics and most other things in the past but we are talking about 2016. Let's not forget that the IOC has given high marks to the Rio bid and that in addition to the sympathy vote, whether warranted or unwarranted, fair or unfair makes Rio a very serious contender. Rio's bid would not have made it this far otherwise so let's not underestimate them.


i like it !


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Smallville said:


> Here we go again!


I was originally hoping for Doha, Qatar(Great city!)


----------



## Gerardogt

I believe in Brazil
I believe in Rio
Hope to be there on 2016


----------



## Sir Isaac Newton

Having lived in Chicago for 8 years up until a few months ago, I think that Chicago is an incredible city and would be very happy for them if they were to win the Olympics (and they seem like they have a very good shot). At the same time, I've heard good things about Rio as well, and it looks like they have a pretty strong bid - and they definitely have a very good shot themselves. Either city would be very deserving of a victory, so any comments from either Chicago or Rio detractors, saying that the city would be a very poor choice, just seem to be a tad bit silly to me.

Good luck to all cities involved!


----------



## MOHMOH

Seriously i want Tokyo 2 win the bid but i know it will not so if it doesnt i would really go for Rio De Janerio


----------



## MGM

*For Brazil, Olympic Bid Is About Global Role*

Lalo de Almeida for The New York Times









Officials in Rio de Janeiro say winning the Olympics would be a transformational moment for Brazil. Above, the João Havelange Olympic Stadium, built in 2007. 

Published: September 27, 2009 

RIO DE JANEIRO — On shimmering Copacabana beach, where Rio’s body-conscious residents play volleyball and soccer, giant screens are being readied for a live broadcast of the vote that will determine whether this city will make history by becoming the first South American city ever to host the Olympic Games.

A sign in Copacabana showed the support of Rio’s residents to be the first South American city ever to host the Games. 

On the streets and on the lips of radio and television broadcasters, Brazilians are abuzz with Olympics talk, and there is the distinct sense that this famous party city is ready to explode on Friday with a delirium rivaling its famed New Year’s and Carnaval celebrations if the vote for the 2016 Games goes Rio’s way.

Leaders here say winning the Olympics would be a transformational moment for Brazil, an affirmation of its rising global importance and a shot in the arm to the self-esteem of Cariocas, Rio’s residents, 85 percent of whom supported the Olympic bid in a recent poll by the International Olympic Committee.

“It would be overwhelming for our city, for our citizens and for Brazil as a whole,” said Carlos Osorio, the secretary general of Rio’s Olympic bid committee.

*While three other finalists — Chicago, Madrid and Tokyo — have also mounted strong bids, Rio has drawn support outside of Brazil’s borders. President Nicolas Sarkozy of France, who has been negotiating military deals with Brazil, said he supported Rio’s bid “100 percent.” King Juan Carlos of Spain has said he will throw his support behind Rio if Madrid is eliminated in the first round of voting.*

And some International Olympic Committee members have been reported to be enamored of the idea of correcting the Games’ historic neglect of South America.

Brazilians also believe they have an edge in the presidential sweepstakes. While President Obama, a longtime Chicago resident, has supported his city’s bid, he has said he will not attend the vote in Copenhagen, citing the pressing demands of health care reform. His wife, Michelle, a Chicago native, will be there instead. 

President Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva of Brazil, on the other hand, has thrown himself behind Rio’s bid and said he would definitely make the trip to Copenhagen.

He has lobbied I.O.C. members wherever he could and called Mr. Osorio and others on Brazil’s bid committee for regular updates. 

He attended the opening ceremonies of the Summer Games last year in Beijing and hosted a dinner for Olympic committee members there. He stayed an extra day in London after the Group of 20 meetings in April to tour the Olympic Park being readied for the 2012 Games.

The vote of some 100 committee members could stamp an exclamation point on his legacy as one of Brazil’s most popular presidents this century, and pave the road for his return to power in 2014, political analysts said.

*On the other hand, Brazil’s ascent as a world-class sports site is a mixed blessing. Brazil will host the soccer World Cup in 2014 and already has projects under way to renovate its international airports in Rio and São Paulo, and build a high-speed rail system between the two cities in preparation for the event, points that work in Rio’s favor.*

But its hosting of the Pan-American Games in 2007 might not. Rio politicians promised a host of urban infrastructure projects for the games, including a new metro line, that were not completed. 

Mayor Eduardo Paes, who was Rio’s sports secretary during the Pan-American Games but was not involved in the original bid, acknowledged that officials over-promised. “It is obvious that the proposal contained exaggerations that clearly could not be fulfilled,” he said.

But he said this time Rio would deliver. 

*Rio is seeking to become the next Barcelona, Spain, a city that used the 1992 Olympic Games to improve its infrastructure and transform itself into a more popular destination for tourism and international events. Officials here say a Rio Olympics could help broaden the Games’ appeal to a wider and more youthful South American audience, while stamping Rio and Brazil with a seal of international approval.*

“Rio has a lot to win from the Games,” Mr. Paes said. “And the Olympic movement has a lot to win from Rio as well.”

*In the past, the I.O.C. has bestowed its seal of approval on uncharted regions at propitious times in their histories. Tokyo won the 1964 Games as Japan was still emerging from the shadow of the Second World War and the country’s economy was taking off. Seoul’s 1988 Games helped promote “brand Korea,” while Chinese officials originally sought the 2008 Beijing Games to escape their global isolation. *

For Brazil, which has bid three times before — Rio twice and Brasília once — Friday’s vote comes after several years of economic growth and the nation’s emergence as the continent’s business and diplomatic leader. The Olympics, Mr. Osorio said, would have “a clear alignment with the country’s long-term strategy of presenting itself in the world.”

For Rio, the Olympics could lift a city that for all its natural beauty and touristic charm has been struggling to redefine itself since it was supplanted by Brasília as the country’s capital in 1960. In recent decades, banks and some of its more talented professionals have been lured to the growing megalopolis of São Paulo. Rio developed a reputation as decadent and crime-ridden.

*“Rio is needing to reinforce its self-esteem,” said Ruy Castro, a Brazilian author who wrote a book about Rio. But, he said, recently Rio has been on a roll, noting that the city has been chosen as the location of a Woody Allen movie and that it was named the world’s happiest city by Forbes magazine.*

Happiness, in fact, is part of Rio’s pitch.

The city has promised a private beach for the athletes, in front of a nature reserve in Barra da Tijuca that, in true Rio spirit, would be available at all hours. The Olympic Village would feature a Rua Carioca, a typical Rio street with cafes, bars and the swaying sounds of samba and bossa nova.

If the athletes could vote, Mr. Osorio said, “it would be a landslide.”


http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/28/world/americas/28brazil.html


----------



## MGM

*Chicago is the boring choice for the 2016 Olympics - By Oliver Holt 30/09/2009*

The presence of President Obama in Copenhagen may well win Chicago the 2016 Olympics at the IOC vote on Friday.

But the fact that Chicago needs Obama there in the first place tells you all you need to know.

*Chicago is the boring choice. If the IOC wants to breathe new life into the movement, it will go for Rio de Janeiro.*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/more-...choice-for-the-2016-olympics-115875-21711798/


----------



## MGM

*History or no mystery? IOC has a statement to make*

By NANCY ARMOUR (AP) – 13 hours ago

*COPENHAGEN — Rio or Chicago? Risk vs. reliable.*

For the International Olympic Committee, the biggest decision in choosing the city to host the 2016 Games is what statement it wants to send the world.

*Does it make the bold, transformational choice of Rio de Janeiro, giving the Olympics to South America for the first time? Or does it play it safe and head for the familiar shores of the United States and, perhaps, a more lucrative games?*

"Policy wise, the IOC has to decide if we're ready to go to a new continent," longtime IOC member Dick Pound said recently. "That's the biggest paradigm shift. Is the time right?"

Rio certainly thinks so.

The city didn't even make the finals when it bid for the Olympics in 2004 and 2012. Now, however,* Brazil has one of the world's largest economies and its international stature is growing. South America is also home to 400 million people*, bid committee leader Carlos Arthur Nuzman said, a population that could ensure the Olympic movement's legacy for generations to come.

And, Rio leaders say, given any chance they get, it is time.

When Rio traveled to Switzerland in June to present its bid to IOC members, the highlight of its passionate appeal was a large map showing where all the Olympics have been held. Dots blanketed Europe, Asia and North America.

The entire South American continent was bare.

"The Olympic movement is a global movement, so it has to be global. It has to go to all the continents, all the countries, all the areas of the world," Rio Mayor Eduardo Paes said Tuesday. "We're pretty emotional here at this moment because we know it's a very important moment for a city that has a lot to give. It's going to change forever the Olympic movement."

IOC members acknowledge there is large appeal in going somewhere new. That Rio's plan is technically strong only strengthens its case, making it a slight favorite over Chicago ahead of Friday's vote.

*Madrid and Tokyo both seem to have faded*, done in largely by geography. Though the IOC doesn't have an official continental rotation, European cities are hosting the 2012 and '14 games, while last year's Beijing Olympics are still fresh in members' minds.

Of course, for all the handicapping, nothing is ever as certain as it seems.

The vagaries of the IOC's voting system make it that any of the four could go out in the first round, and ballrooms across the globe are littered with supposed favorites who didn't win the ultimate prize. In fact, the key to victory often depends on picking up those second- and third-choice votes.

The city receiving the fewest votes is eliminated after each round until one candidate has a majority. The vote is expected to go the maximum three rounds.

Rio also has to convince the IOC that it can pay for $11 billion worth of infrastructure projects and complete them on time — on top of staging the World Cup just two years earlier. Hosting the world's two largest sporting events back-to-back could prove to be a marketing challenge, with advertisers deciding they have the money for one or the other, not both.

Then again, FIFA's endorsement might be what's needed to convince IOC members that now is the right time.

"It's a big, sophisticated international federation, so maybe that's a signal," Pound said.

More like a loud alarm, Rio said.

"It's the absolute historical moment for our country, for our continent, for our state," said Sergio Cabral, governor of the state of Rio de Janeiro.

But what if it's not?

*While Chicago doesn't have the international flair of, say, Los Angeles, New York or even San Francisco, it is an American bid and those are the ultimate security blanket for the IOC.* Los Angeles, Atlanta and Salt Lake City all staged successful games that made money. Lots of it, in Los Angeles and Salt Lake.

*Chicago may not have the architectural masterpieces that typically define a host city*, but its plan to use city parks and existing or temporary venues also makes it less vulnerable to the massive cost overruns that London and Vancouver have seen. Its bid committee is run by insurance magnate Pat Ryan, who didn't get rich by making bad decisions, and is filled with people who worked on the Sydney and Salt Lake games.

And by returning to the United States for its first Summer Games since 1996, the IOC will have an attractive property for American advertisers and broadcasters. That's no small thing, considering the IOC's largest chunk of revenue comes from its $2.2 billion deal with NBC to broadcast the 2010 and 2012 Olympics. Negotiations for the U.S. TV rights to the 2014 and 2016 games won't begin until after the vote, and the IOC can expect that a Chicago games will increase both the number of bids and dollar amounts attached to them.

There is also the Obama factor.

President Barack Obama is a popular figure overseas, an adopted son of Chicago and an ardent supporter of the city's bid and the Olympic movement. So much so he is taking a few hours away from all-important health care reform to come to Copenhagen for Chicago's final presentation, the first sitting U.S. president to personally lobby the IOC at a host city vote.

Although Ryan is thrilled Obama will be part of the final presentation, he cautions that it isn't a contest of heads of state. "This is really about cities that would be the best host city for the games," Ryan said.

Obama is just one of four big name leaders being brought in by the cities. Rio will have Brazil President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva, Madrid will have King Juan Carlos, and Japan will have new Prime Minister Yukio Hatoyama.

"We believe we can make a great impact on the future of the Olympics," said David Robinson, one of the original Dream Teamers. "That's no comment against the other great cities. We just feel like we bring some great things to the table."

Copyright © 2009 The Associated Press. All rights reserved.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090930/ap_on_sp_ol/oly2016_olympics


----------



## exciter

I think 'Rio' is acting as if it was the elected city, i don't like this kind of feeling, Rio's bid is not better than the other ones, the only thing about its Bid is the emotional thing, and this is not enough to hold the games. The IOC members should be more impartials and just decide thinking on the technical informs


----------



## RobH

MGM said:


> The presence of President Obama in Copenhagen may well win Chicago the 2016 Olympics at the IOC vote on Friday.
> 
> But the fact that Chicago needs Obama there in the first place tells you all you need to know.
> 
> *Chicago is the boring choice. If the IOC wants to breathe new life into the movement, it will go for Rio de Janeiro.*
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/more-...choice-for-the-2016-olympics-115875-21711798/


He's there for 5 hours. The President of Brazil is there for a week. By the Mirror's weird logic that would tell you all you need to know about Rio's bid, wouldn't it? It would, by their logic, be far more boring than Chicago's bid! :lol:


----------



## Onn

I still think Chicago is going to win this, their bid is too strong to be turned down by the IOC.


----------



## RobH

^^ Everyone said that about Paris four years ago Onn. Anything could happen tomorrow.


----------



## Onn

RobH said:


> He's there for 5 hours. The President of Brazil is there for a week. By the Mirror's weird logic that would tell you all you need to know about Rio's bid, wouldn't it? It would, by their logic, be far more boring than Chicago's bid! :lol:


Chicago is not boring at all. Anyone who says that has clearly never been to the city. But that's okay, let them think that way. They can come and be blown away.


----------



## Onn

RobH said:


> ^^ Everyone said that about Paris four years ago Onn. Anything could happen tomorrow.


Yeah, but Paris was the favorite going into the vote. And an American Olympics would provide much needed revenue for the IOC. I don't think they have much of a choice here.


----------



## zdaddy233

The danger in this is that if people go for the whole "emotional/vibrant/exotic" vote, you run the big risk of another 2004 in Athens, which was a total mess.


----------



## zdaddy233

Onn said:


> Chicago is not boring at all. Anyone who says that has clearly never been to the city. But that's okay, let them think that way. They can come and be blown away.


I like how that article said Chicago lacks the proper architecture to host the games. Fools is say, damn fools.


----------



## Yrmom247

RobH said:


> He's there for 5 hours. The President of Brazil is there for a week. By the Mirror's weird logic that would tell you all you need to know about Rio's bid, wouldn't it? It would, by their logic, be far more boring than Chicago's bid! :lol:


 You have no idea the sacrifices he's making to be there for those five hours.


----------



## tpe

Wey said:


> There's such a thing as a Gay Games? :lol:
> 
> Is it affiliated with the IOC?



What are you suggesting here? I am gay, and I resent any form of condescension about what gays are supposed to or not supposed to be. Is Rio cosmopolitan enough in their social attitudes to host an international event such as the Olympics? I should hope so.


----------



## Yrmom247

zdaddy233 said:


> The danger in this is that if people go for the whole "emotional/vibrant/exotic" vote, you run the big risk of another 2004 in Athens, which was a total mess.


 The legacy is a mess. The actual Olympics and opening ceremony were stellar. The closing ceremony wasn't exciting at all (for me) but it was still well executed.


----------



## Tico_ES

^^

total agree with you. Athens 2004 were great. atlanta was a total mess


----------



## zdaddy233

Tico_ES said:


> ^^
> 
> total agree with you. Athens 2004 were great. atlanta was a total mess


what was a mess about Atlanta besides the awkward looking stadium?


----------



## secondcity1

*Madrid 2016 official: Rio has worst Olympics bid*

MADRID (AP) — A Madrid 2016 Olympics bid official has reportedly labeled rival Rio de Janeiro's bid the "worst" of the four cities competing for the right to host the games.
*
Spanish Olympic Committee vice president Jose Maria Odriozola called Rio "the worst bid" according to Spanish news agency Efe on Wednesday.
*
Odriozola said Rio's standing as one of the favorites for Friday's vote comes down to marketing and sentimentality and security remains an issue.
*
"At this point, the IOC is not going to risk it and take the Games to a site where it doesn't have total confidence that it can be done well," said Odriozola, who is also president of the Spanish athletics federation.*

Madrid is also competing against Chicago and Tokyo for the right to host the 2016 Summer Games.

Copyright 2009 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/olymp...16501805_x.htm


----------



## Yrmom247

Tico_ES said:


> ^^
> 
> total agree with you. Athens 2004 were great. atlanta was a total mess


It wasn't a mess at all. Yes there were a few problems. The city at the time had like 450,000 people! I think the reason why the IOC picked Atlanta was because they were looking at the finacial power of Atlanta and also the infrastructure. Atlanta had/has more fortune 500 companies than Chicago does. Atlanta also had the worlds largest airport at the time(terminal space). Coca Cola's (HUGE contributor to the olympics.) headquarters are based in Atlanta. Also the people of Atlanta really wanted to host the Olympics.


----------



## soup or man

RobH said:


> He's there for 5 hours. The President of Brazil is there for a week. By the Mirror's weird logic that would tell you all you need to know about Rio's bid, wouldn't it? It would, by their logic, be far more boring than Chicago's bid! :lol:


You have no idea what Obama had to put on hold to even make the trip.


----------



## soup or man




----------



## zezin

Americans are so arrogant, cost nothing to wait until 2020 or 2024 ... hehe 

:cheers:


----------



## JR Nazareth

*Lula arrives in Copenhagen to support the candidacy of Rio for the 2016 Games * 

President is received by the committee and by athletes and former athletes 


President Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva arrived on Wednesday in Copenhagen to support the candidacy of Rio de Janeiro in the race to host the 2016 Olympic Games. He posed with the Brazilian flag in the window of the airplane and the airport, was received by the Committee on Jobs, from Pele, and by other athletes and former athletes. Among them, Hydrangea, Janeth, Cesar Cielo, Daiane dos Santos, Isabel Swan, Torben Grael, and Daniel Dias. 

Lula is one the strengths of the application carioca. The president is engaged from the start of the campaign. The vote of International Olympic Committee (IOC) will be on Friday. Rio competes with Chicago, Madrid and Tokyo.










*In Copenhagen, Lula and Pele pose alongside athletes and members of the Rio 2016 *



http://globoesporte.globo.com/Espor...APOIAR+A+CANDIDATURA+DO+RIO+AOS+JOGOS+DE.html


----------



## UrbanImpact

zezin said:


> Americans are so arrogant, cost nothing to wait until 2020 or 2024 ... hehe
> 
> :cheers:


Costs jobs and money for the city of Chicago :cheers:


----------



## Sir Isaac Newton

Yrmom247 said:


> It wasn't a mess at all. Yes there were a few problems. The city at the time had like 450,000 people! I think the reason why the IOC picked Atlanta was because they were looking at the finacial power of Atlanta and also the infrastructure. Atlanta had/has more fortune 500 companies than Chicago does. Atlanta also had the worlds largest airport at the time(terminal space). Coca Cola's (HUGE contributor to the olympics.) headquarters are based in Atlanta. Also the people of Atlanta really wanted to host the Olympics.


Atlanta has more fortune 500 companies than Chicago does? That's news to me. As of my count, there are 28 Fortune 500 companies in the Chicago metropolitan area as opposed to 11 for Atlanta. Chicago certainly has more financial power than Atlanta. Hartsfield-Jackson may be the largest airport in the world, but O'Hare is second, not to mention, Chicago also has Midway which is a fairly large airport in its own right. And Atlanta's infrastructure and public transportation doesn't come anywhere close to that of Chicago's. 

http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune500/2009/maps/index.html


----------



## JR Nazareth

_*Rio 2016 protests against critics of the Spanish Olympic Committee 

The vice president of the Spanish Olympic Committee. made harsh criticisms in Rio in 2016, describing the city as the WORST design for Olympics 2016*_


*Did he have access to the Report of the IOC on the 04 finalists??*

*Does he read newspapers and news about the 04 finalists??*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Rio's 2016 bid boosted by IOC evaluation*


Rio de Janeiro receive praise from IOC in evaluation report for 2016 Games bid

Rio is competing against Chicago, Madrid and Tokyo to host Summer Olympics
Decision will be made by IOC members in Copenhagen on October 2


(CNN) -- Rio de Janeiro's chances of becoming the first South American city to host the Olympics received a boost when the IOC published its evaluation of the four contenders for the 2016 Games on Wednesday.

Madrid's Mayor Alberto Ruiz Gallardon talks to the media after his city's evaluation report. 

1 of 2 Rio is competing with Chicago, Madrid and Tokyo for the right to stage the 2016 Summer Olympics, with the final decision being made in Copenhagen on October 2.

The IOC report is an important indicator ahead of the vote, making a series of judgments on criteria such as venues, financial viability, transportation plans and levels of public support for each bid.

*All four bidding cities received a mixture of praise and criticism, but Rio's presentation and documentation was judged to have been of the "very highest quality."*

Chicago also received high marks in the evaluation, but the Tokyo bid was criticized for a "relatively low level of public support" in an IOC opinion poll.

Madrid, who narrowly missed out in the race for the 2012 Games won by London, were marked down for problems with their administration. 

"Given the current complexity and magnitude of delivering a major multi-sports event such as the Olympic Games, this could result in organizational and financial challenges," the IOC said.

Rio did not escape criticism with the lack of hotel accommodation highlighted, while there were doubts expressed about the financial guarantees of front-runners Chicago.

The Lausanne-based IOC does not rank or grade the cities in the evaluation, but it is considered an important milestone ahead of the vote by its 106 members in the Danish capital.

Carlos Nuzman, president of Rio 2016, was clearly delighted by the evaluation.

"I am very happy that this report confirms the IOC's approval of our project and vision for the Games and that Rio is considered ready to welcome the Olympic and Paralympic Games to South America for the first time."

The evaluation commission's visit to Rio was a great success and this has been highlighted in their description of our documentation and presentations as of 'a very high quality'."

Rio hosted the Pan-American Games in 2007 and will provide key venues for the football's World Cup in 2014.

Tokyo last hosted the Olympics in 1964, while Chicago would be the first American city awarded the Games since Atlanta in 1996. Madrid is hoping to be the second Spanish city after Barcelona in 1992 to win the 

http://edition.cnn.com/2009/SPORT/09/02/olympics.rio.chicago.2016.bids/index.html


----------



## TEBC

NoGames Chicago did a huge protest against the Games. 6 were arrested!!Obviosly the city doesnt want it!!


----------



## Yrmom247

Sir Isaac Newton said:


> Atlanta has more fortune 500 companies than Chicago does? That's news to me. As of my count, there are 28 Fortune 500 companies in the Chicago metropolitan area as opposed to 11 for Atlanta. Chicago certainly has more financial power than Atlanta. Hartsfield-Jackson may be the largest airport in the world, but O'Hare is second, not to mention, Chicago also has Midway which is a fairly large airport in its own right. And Atlanta's infrastructure and public transportation doesn't come anywhere close to that of Chicago's.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune500/2009/maps/index.html


 My post is in past tense. Also I didn't say busiest I said largest. Hartsfield is the worlds busiest airport currently but O'hare was the busiest in 1996. Also Chicago has only ten Fortune 500 companies. Atlanta has eleven. And yes the public transportation does suck in Atlanta but I'm sure the IOC didn't use it.


----------



## soup or man

There are protests all the time. Tokyo had them. Rio had them. Madrid had them. With that logic, CANCEL THE 2016 OLYMPICS!


----------



## exciter

Everybody knows that Rio's has the problems more difficult to resolve between the 4 cities: security, transport, accomodations, financiation.... The only thing about Rio to win is the fact that could be the first city in South America to host the games.


----------



## TEBC

soup or man said:


> There are protests all the time. Tokyo had them. Rio had them. Madrid had them. With that logic, CANCEL THE 2016 OLYMPICS!


Rio had? show me where or when?


----------



## TEBC

exciter said:


> Everybody knows that Rio's has the problems more difficult to resolve between the 4 cities: security, transport, accomodations, *financiation*.... The only thing about Rio to win is the fact that could be the first city in South America to host the games.


Rio is the only won who can safely sya that have finacional support garantee.


----------



## JR Nazareth

exciter said:


> Everybody knows that Rio's has the problems more difficult to resolve between the 4 cities: security, transport, accomodations, financiation.... The only thing about Rio to win is the fact that could be the first city in South America to host the games.




*Financial? *Rio is the only one that has guaranteed funding. 

Up to agree on *Transportation* (This project is being made) 

*Accommodations*: If today were the Games, the rooms really were insufficient, however has to be taken into account the Olympic Village and Media Village ..... Addition of rooms with cruise ships and new hotels that are being built for 2014 World Cup. 

*Security:* I agree with you, need to improve a lot ... and this has been done with efforts of governments, Federal / State and Municipal (various projects including the use of sports as a means of social inclusion)


----------



## -Corey-

TEBC said:


> NoGames Chicago did a huge protest against the Games. 6 were arrested!!Obviosly the city doesnt want it!!


 Huge protest?? It was just a dozen of people complaining about taxes. ANd how can u say the city doesnt want the games? 

COPENHAGEN—Just days before the International Olympic Committee meets here to tap a host for the 2016 Summer Games, Mayor Daley and his Olympic bid are on the ground in Denmark’s capital and talking about the muscle behind its bid.

Chicago 2016 CEO Patrick Ryan said a poll conducted last week shows *72 percent of Chicagoans back bringing the Games to the city while 84 percent of Americans support the Games.*

“We’re honored and humbled to have that tremendous support from the people Chicago and the people of the United States. It’s a great feeling, but it’s a great responsibility, too. We take that very seriously,” Ryan told reporters today during an afternoon press conference, clearly hoping his message reached the 100-plus voting IOC members who will select a city here on Friday.
http://www.suntimes.com/sports/olympics/1796626,chicago-olympics-poll-092909.stng

U.S. Gov't Considers Financial Support For Chicago Olympic Village 
Chicago, White House Officials Reportedly Have Met To Discuss Financing Options For Village Chicago and the Obama administration are "exploring ways the federal government can bolster the city's bid for the 2016 Olympic Games with financial support" for the… more..


----------



## soup or man

http://www.time.com/time/printout/0,8816,1926094,00.html



> Friday, Sep. 25, 2009
> Rio's Olympics Quest: Can It Handle the 2016 Games?
> By Andrew Downie / São Paulo
> 
> If life is fair, then the International Olympic Committee will next week declare that Brazil has been chosen to host the 2016 Summer Olympics and thus become the first South American nation to win one of sports' greatest honors.
> 
> The other main contenders are the U.S., Spain and Japan, and they've all hosted the Olympics before. So, Brazilians, with their beaches, sun, and a vibrant economy whose recent performance has shamed many developing-world rivals, believe that Rio de Janiero — and South America — deserves the chance to show what it can do. (See the long history of Olympic politics.)
> 
> "It isn't right that the Olympics be held in the U.S. for the eighth time," Brazilian President Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva said recently, in what was just one in a series of typical appeals to IOC delegates. "It's not possible that it be in England in 2012 and in another European country in 2016 ... It's not fair that Brazil, one of the 10 biggest economies in the world for 30 years; that Brazil, one of the world's industrialized countries, a nation that has demonstrated its love for sports; it's not fair that Brazil not be chosen."
> 
> Lula has a point, but as the former union leader knows, life isn't always fair. If it were, then Rio, while a front runner, would be in a stronger position to win next Friday's decision and edge out Chicago, Madrid and Tokyo. It can claim experience: Rio hosted the Pan American Games in 2007, an event that should have transformed the still sometimes provincial resort into a more modern, more international and safer city. (See pictures of São Paulo.)
> 
> The problem is, it didn't quite do that. Winning the 2007 Pan American Games was considered a big, if sometimes chaotic, success for Rio. To triumph over rival bidder San Antonio, officials used the same argument — that this was Rio's turn. To back that up, they promised to transform the city with a new ring road system, something called a "via light" railway (presumably a light railway), a new state highway and 54 km of new metro lines.
> 
> But none of the roads, nary a kilometer of metro line, were built. Authorities also promised to clean up the Guanabara Bay, the fetid body of water whose smell assails visitors driving into town from the international airport. Although hundreds of millions of dollars have been spent, the stench persists and the bay remains a stinking eyesore. (See 100 Olympic athletes to watch.)
> 
> Those broken promises are still an issue for those admittedly few Cariocas who care about such things. The Pan Ams might have provided a three-week jamboree for millions of athletes, locals and visitors, but when the closing ceremony ended, the city returned to its usual mess, said Chico Alencar, a Rio Congressman who campaigned for investigations into the massive overspending at the Pan Am Games. "The chronic problems that we have here are the same as they always were," Alencar said. "I want Rio to win the right to host the games, but we need to learn from our past mistakes and the myth of the Pan American Games and all that they didn't leave behind. If we get the Olympics, then all sectors of society need to unite to ensure that there is a social legacy and no overspending." (See pictures from the 2008 Beijing Olympics.)
> 
> The Pan Ams reportedly ended up costing many times the original estimate of $177 million, a phenomenal amount given that none of the money went to the promised infrastructure projects. (Some reports had the final costs in Rio close to $2 billion; the costs of the 2008 Beijing Summer Olympics, according to Chinese organizers, totaled roughly $2.5 billion.) Some commentators said that was indicative of corruption, but it also suggests serious deficiencies in organization and planning. "Brazil is still learning how to do continuous public policy," Alencar said. "Public works are emergency, localized, specific. There is no strategic planning involved. That was what happened with the Pan Ams."
> 
> More worrying still is that lessons appear not to have been learned. Almost two years after Brazil was awarded the right to host the 2014 soccer World Cup, work has yet to start on its 12 stadiums. A proposed bullet train linking São Paulo and Rio is supposed to be operational in time for the tournament, but the official tender has not been issued yet, and even politicians are now admitting it could be late.
> 
> Nevertheless, those betting on Rio may take heart from the fact that the IOC appears to have skimmed over the Pan Am Games debacle. Rio's bid, which promises more such transport links and infrastructure projects, was described as "detailed and of a very high quality" by the games committee in its most recent report. Another upside is that Rio has a well-deserved reputation as one of the world's most stunningly beautiful and welcoming cities. The third upside is the one that Lula and Rio officials have been hammering home: that fair is fair; that this is South America's turn. It is a valid argument. South America deserves its chance. But it also needs someone to make sure it keeps its promises.


----------



## soup or man

http://money.cnn.com/2009/09/30/new...cs_economics/index.htm?postversion=2009093008



> Chicago's Olympic bid: An expensive proposition
> The Windy City would face a tough financial challenge in hosting the Olympics, experts say, but it's well prepared with stadiums, infrastructure.
> 
> 
> NEW YORK (CNNMoney.com) -- With help from hometown heroes like the Obamas, Chicago is aggressively lobbying to host the 2016 Summer Olympics. But making the games profitable would not be an easy win.
> 
> Chicago is competing with Tokyo, Madrid, Spain and Rio de Janeiro in wooing the International Olympic Committee in Copenhagen. A decision is expected Friday.
> 
> Chicago 2016, the organization leading the effort to host the games, expects a cost of $3.8 billion, including a "rainy day" fund of $450 million in case of unforeseen increases.
> 
> But there's good reason to be skeptical of that projection, said Robert Livingstone, producer of GamesBids.com and a leading expert in the Olympic selection process. Host cities routinely overrun their Olympic budgets, he said.
> 
> "It's going to be more expensive than we think it's going to be, because it typically is," Livingstone said. "I think every [host] city is going to lose money. It's not an efficient event."
> 
> The bidding process alone is costing Chicago about $100 million, even if it doesn't win, Livingstone noted.
> 
> An argument often made by host city advocates is that presenting the international spectacle is good for a local economy. But such "trickle-down effects," like benefits to local businesses, are "almost impossible to measure," Livingstone said.
> 
> "I think a lot of people look at the Olympics, and they try to justify it by how much money it adds to the economy," said Livingstone. "[But] if you're in this to make money and improve your economy, you're in it for the wrong reasons."
> 
> A Chicago 2016 spokesman, who asked not be named, stood by the $3.8 billion projection. "Our numbers are completely feasible thanks to the infrastructure already in place, the number of venues already built and the temporary nature of the majority of those we're planning to build," he wrote, in an e-mail.
> 
> Planes, trains and stadiums
> Olympic budgets and preparation differ widely from city to city.
> 
> Athens, host of the 2004 summer games, budgeted $8.3 billion, including $5.8 billion to overhaul its infrastructure, with a new subway network, airport, roads, railway and tram system.
> 
> "It depends upon what you have to do to host the Olympics," said Andrew Zimbalist, an economics professor at Smith College in Northhampton, Mass., who has written on the subject of sports economics. "Some cities are more equipped at day one [in terms of arenas and other facilities.] "Some cities need to build infrastructure, others don't. Some cities need to build hotels, others don't. Some cities have security they need to build up, others don't."
> 
> It also depends on what the cities want to do. While Athens focused on badly-needed infrastructure to accommodate the Olympics, Beijing spent more heavily to turn the 2008 summer games into a lavish spectacle. Beijing spent an estimated $40 billion on infrastructure and on such eye-popping venues such as the Bird's Nest stadium, Zimbalist said.
> 
> The stadium isn't even used for sports events anymore; it's being converted into a shopping mall and hotel. Zimbalist said the building of such extravagances is the risk they turn into under-used "white elephants." But he added that Beijing got what it wanted: to present itself to the world as a major player.


----------



## Wey

tpe said:


> What are you suggesting here? I am gay, and I resent any form of condescension about what gays are supposed to or not supposed to be. Is Rio cosmopolitan enough in their social attitudes to host an international event such as the Olympics? I should hope so.


OMG, people are so defensive around here!!! I'm sick and tired of having to elucidate every single word for individuals who all think the worst of everything we write! What a display of bad faith!

I haven't said a single word that might indicate any sort of offensive about "homossexuality", in fact, you have no idea about my own personal preferences! I could be as well a member of that category.

All I did, and all I wanted to do, was to express my surprise to discover that such an event existed, and to ask others if it was indeed and official IOC event.


----------



## nomarandlee

secondcity1 said:


> *Madrid 2016 official: Rio has worst Olympics bid*
> 
> MADRID (AP) — A Madrid 2016 Olympics bid official has reportedly labeled rival Rio de Janeiro's bid the "worst" of the four cities competing for the right to host the games.
> *
> Spanish Olympic Committee vice president Jose Maria Odriozola called Rio "the worst bid" according to Spanish news agency Efe on Wednesday.
> *
> Odriozola said Rio's standing as one of the favorites for Friday's vote comes down to marketing and sentimentality and security remains an issue.
> *
> "At this point, the IOC is not going to risk it and take the Games to a site where it doesn't have total confidence that it can be done well," said Odriozola, who is also president of the Spanish athletics federation.*
> 
> Madrid is also competing against Chicago and Tokyo for the right to host the 2016 Summer Games.
> 
> Copyright 2009 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/olymp...16501805_x.htm


 Wow, no way one can misconstrue those words. It makes Mayor Daleys words about a World Cup not being the same as an Olympics look like a bouquet of flowers. Those are a few slams that the cities are warned not to engage in during the bid. I wonder if the Madrid contingent feels their chances are small and are peeved that Rio made the charge against them earlier in the process.


----------



## nomarandlee

Yrmom247 said:


> It wasn't a mess at all. Yes there were a few problems. The city at the time had like 450,000 people! I think the reason why the IOC picked Atlanta was because they were looking at the finacial power of Atlanta and also the infrastructure. Atlanta had/has more fortune 500 companies than Chicago does. Atlanta also had the worlds largest airport at the time(terminal space). Coca Cola's (HUGE contributor to the olympics.) headquarters are based in Atlanta. Also the people of Atlanta really wanted to host the Olympics.


 Atlanta shouldn't have been a host, least of all back in the mid-90's IMO. I say that as an American who has been to Atlanta a few times. A games should go to a nations "elite" cities and I think there are at least half a dozen in the U.S. that would qualify as that before Atlanta. 

That said I think those that often like to trip on how "bad it was" often overstate the case.


----------



## JR Nazareth

South America and Brazil together for Rio 2016 


I would like to write a little bit because I think that Rio de Janeiro must be chosen as host city for the 2016 Olympic Games next October 2 in Copenhagen (Denmark) and explain why I love you so much for our country after some experiments living and knowing a few parts of the world including U.S., Europe, some countries in South America and a bit of Asia during my 25 years, and fortunately, have known much of this huge and beautiful Brazil. 

Not only is "the joy of our people" that account for this decision - even though I consider this the most relevant factor and that most distinguishes us from any other nation, as well as the river cities of Chicago, Madrid and Tokyo. But of course, for this choice of IOC members, should the prevailing technical factors, such as infrastructure, human factors and natural. 

Are deciding the seat where there will be games and competitions and not what is the best city to live, but in my opinion and certainly in the opinion of thousands of people around the world, Rio de Janeiro is among the first on the list. In this variable, I would be in extreme doubt, beyond the Rio, between cities like New York, Paris, Madrid itself, London, Istanbul, Sao Paulo, Buenos Aires. 

The ideal city to live I would be more or less a mixture of all these. But as I want to meet so many other cities around the world, including Tokyo and Chicago, or must know them to be confident but we can organize an event of this size. Just to name a few, have demonstrated to the world our capacity for organization and safety in the Pan American Games and Para-Pan American in Rio de Janeiro in 2007, every year at parties like Mardi Gras and New Year bringing together millions of people of all parts of the world, stability, growth and maturing of our economy, we gain respect around the world, including through aid and Brazilian leadership to end the current financial crisis, the world leader in fighting poverty, for pioneering research, and advances technologies for a greener world and fighting diseases like AIDS, which is a reference. 

Now, if to mention all the human and natural resources we have against our adversaries, it would take down many trees for paper is missing, and as a biologist, I have an obligation to preserve and fight for them also. Everyone is tired of knowing that people have the warmest and most hospitable in the world, more beautiful and harmonious blend of peoples and races, creeds and cultures, the highest diversity and natural mineral wealth, the largest sources of fresh water, the Amazon, the Pantanal, Iguassu Falls, the most beautiful beaches, landscapes and ecosystems in the world, and only the river already meets the mountains, beaches and a beautiful architecture inherited from the arrival of the royal family to Brazil. 

We have numerous problems, it is true, but if it is to talk about problems, which city in the world do not have any? Cities like Chicago, Madrid and Tokyo also face many. In Brazil, thank God, do not suffer threats of terrorism, war or discrimination by religion or race. The civil war there in Rio and other Brazilian cities is highly controlled to an event like the Olympics because it will take many years of investment in education, job opportunities and investments in culture and sports as an Olympic legacy that will bring children and adolescents of all South America, so we can have more quality of life and dignity for a better future. 

God willing, this will be with pride and joy that I want to celebrate the choice of Rio as host city for the 2016 Olympic Games! With the same joy that I celebrated the choice of Brazil to host the FIFA World Cup 2014! The same joy that I agreed with the choice of Rio de Janeiro, by Forbes magazine as the happiest city in the world! With the same pride that I speak for all the world where while I'm Brazilian! Because even advocating that every citizen should have the right to be a world citizen, I also think that the world and its citizens deserve to live the experience to know Brazil and fall in love with Rio de Janeiro!


----------



## nomarandlee

TEBC said:


> NoGames Chicago did a huge protest against the Games. 6 were arrested!!Obviosly the city doesnt want it!!


 Don't be a clown. It means no such thing.


----------



## Yrmom247

nomarandlee said:


> Atlanta shouldn't have been a host, least of all back in the mid-90's IMO. I say that as an American who has been to Atlanta a few times. A games should go to a nations "elite" cities and I think there are at least half a dozen in the U.S. that would qualify as that before Atlanta.
> 
> That said I think those that often like to trip on how "bad it was" often overstate the case.


You shouldn't be so dogmatic. Also the candidates up for the bid against Atlanta obviously didn't have the best bid. Atlanta did and that's why it won. The IOC can't travel in time to actually witness what an olympics would be like to help decide a host city. They make their decisions based on the bid. Athens didn't even have a city rail system. They said that they were going to construct one but couldn't clarify where they would get the funds. This isn't the only reason Athens lost I'm sure and mind you this is just what I've read and it makes sense. I'm also glad that Athens waited or its olympics could have been worse. Click on this link. http://www.la84foundation.org/6oic/OfficialReports/1996/1996v1.pdfIt should help


----------



## -Corey-

JR Nazareth said:


> We have numerous problems, it is true, but if it is to talk about problems, which city in the world do not have any? Cities like Chicago, Madrid and Tokyo also face many. In Brazil, thank God, do not suffer threats of terrorism, war or discrimination by religion or race. The civil war there in Rio and other Brazilian cities is highly controlled to an event like the Olympics because it will take many years of investment in education, job opportunities and investments in culture and sports as an Olympic legacy that will bring children and adolescents of all South America, so we can have more quality of life and dignity for a better future.


 


Any city hosting the Olympic Games could face any threat of terrorist attacks ^^, not just Chicago, Madrid or TOkyo.


----------



## Mr.Underground

I am far from the fight because I live in Itay and I can say that between four bids there is non fight.

Tokyo is the best, no Rio or Chicago have a bid that could be compared to Tokyo, but for political reasons will go to Rio. hno:


----------



## JR Nazareth

-Corey- said:


> Any city hosting the Olympic Games could face any threat of terrorist attacks ^^, not just Chicago, Madrid or TOkyo.


""In Brazil, thank God, do not suffer threats of terrorism, war or discrimination by religion or race."" * this referring to ... Country: Brazil* 

Cities Tokyo, Madrid and Chicago, has problems like any other in the world.


----------



## -Corey-

I know, but as i said, ANY city hosting the Olympic Games could be a potencial candidate for a terrorist attack, and that includes Rio de Janeiro not just Chicago or Madrid.


----------



## Onn

secondcity1 said:


> *Madrid 2016 official: Rio has worst Olympics bid*


Ohh SNAP! :lol:


----------



## -Corey-

I wonder what the IOC says about that ^^...


----------



## Onn

-Corey- said:


> I wonder what the IOC says about that ^^...


Well the fact that Rio is filing another complaint over nothing again, instead of trying make their point! I mean yeah, Rio is the riskiest of the 4 bids. There is little doubt about that.


----------



## PortoNuts

As we get closer to the annoucement, I'm pretty sure it will be Chicago, unfortunately. But Rio's bid certainly made a possible future bid stronger. 

My favourite is and will be Madrid, but of course it won't get the OG.


----------



## nomarandlee

JR Nazareth said:


> ""In Brazil, thank God, do not suffer threats of terrorism, war or discrimination by religion or race."" * this referring to ... Country: Brazil*
> 
> Cities Tokyo, Madrid and Chicago, has problems like any other in the world.


 What rubbish. Your jingoisitc assertions could be easily refuted or put into perspective but that would involve slinging mud which you are intent to do and exploiting Rios/Brazils problems to win an internet argument , I suggest others don't take the bait.


----------



## tpe

Wey said:


> OMG, people are so defensive around here!!! I'm sick and tired of having to elucidate every single word for individuals who all think the worst of everything we write! What a display of bad faith!
> 
> I haven't said a single word that might indicate any sort of offensive about "homossexuality", in fact, you have no idea about my own personal preferences! I could be as well a member of that category.
> 
> All I did, and all I wanted to do, was to express my surprise to discover that such an event existed, and to ask others if it was indeed and official IOC event.


When it comes to civility, nothing is taken for granted.

I will certainly accept your explanantion at face value. Note however that what some people would consider amusing (i.e., as in using the emoticon :lol: to express surprise their that there is such thing as Gay Games), others will not.


----------



## -Corey-

Onn said:


> Well the fact that Rio is filing another complaint over nothing again, instead of trying make their point! I mean yeah, Rio is the riskiest of the 4 bids. There is little doubt about that.


 That's what i thought, i sad in another comment that they were always complaining as if they won the bid, i mean, why dont they just concentrate in these two critic days instead of filing another complaint. Im sure they will file another complaint to the IOC if they lose. :lol:


----------



## zezin

in 3 days the cry will be free


----------



## JR Nazareth

*Stars of various sports unite for Rio 2016 *

Olympic medalists and champions of various sports join the Rio de Janeiro campaign in Copenhagen 


A selection of superstars has invaded Copenhagen to reinforce the Rio de Janeiro team as they bid to host the Olympic and Paralympic Games in 2016. Adriana Behar (beach volleyball), Bernard (volleyball), Cesar Cielo (swimming), Daiane dos Santos (gymnastics), Daniel Dias (Paralympic swimming), Gustavo Kuerten (tennis), Hydrangea (basketball), Elizabeth Swan (sailing), Janeth (basketball), Rosie (athletes) and Torben Grael (sailing), have joined up with Pelé to present the Rio 2016 project in the Danish capital where this Friday, 2 October, the International Olympic Committee will elect the host city of the 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Games. 










Pelé recalled that during his long career, he scored over a thousand goals and won the World Cup three times - but he also said that the Olympic gold medal is missing from his astonishing curriculum. "In my day, football players could not play in the Games. I still carry that dream and that is why I am here in Copenhagen. Sport has given me so much, including the opportunity to discover other countries and cultures. I know how much it can change people's lives, this is what motivates my enthusiasm for the Rio de Janeiro project," said the ‘King of Football’.

For many of the athletes, the Rio 2016 sports venues are part of their everyday lives. "I learned to sail on Guanabara Bay, it’s a very special place to train and compete. Every time I'm there, I think about the special privilege I have. I am very proud to participate in this historic moment for Brazilian sport," said sailor Isabel Swan, bronze medalist at the Beijing Games in 2008, referring to the location Rio de Janeiro plans to use as its Olympic sailing venue. 










At the Beijing 2008 Paralympic Games, Daniel Dias won nine medals, including four gold. And he wants to repeat the experience in front of a Brazilian crowd in 2016. "Rio 2016 will leave a huge legacy and will change the history of our Olympic and Paralympic sport. Rio de Janeiro has a beautiful project and is ready to host the Games in 2016. It will be a great opportunity and I hope to win another nine medals,” joked Daniel. 
After moving the world with his tears on top of the podium at the Beijing Games, Cesar Cielo said that his Olympic experience changed his life. "I know the impact that an event like this would have on Brazil and South America. I am proud of everything I have achieved, to help bring the Olympics to my country would be incredibly exciting," said the swimmer.
With two Olympic medals to her name, Janeth is a leader off the basketball courts as well as on. Since 2002, she has been managing the Janeth Arcain Institute, which helps young people aged 7 to 15 years. "I've taken part in four editions of the Olympic Games and won two medals. Now, working with children, I see the excitement in their eyes, they want to achieve the same. The Olympic Games would leave a tremendous legacy for Rio de Janeiro and serve as inspiration for new generations of athletes,“ said Janeth.

http://www.rio2016.org.br/en/Noticias/Noticia.aspx?idConteudo=1039


----------



## Onn

-Corey- said:


> That's what i thought, i sad in another comment that they were always complaining as if they won the bid, i mean, why dont they just concentrate in these two critic days instead of filing another complaint. Im sure they will file another complaint to the IOC if they lose. :lol:


Well Rio is drawing attention to the fact that they have the weakest of the 4 bids by filing the complaint. They should have just shut up about it.


----------



## JR Nazareth




----------



## Mr.Underground

I don't know what want Brazilian, they have football World Championship two years before.Insn't enough?


----------



## JR Nazareth

*Maurren Maggi - Olympic champion in long jump *










"The 2007 Pan American Games was a success. It would be very important for Brazilian athletes have an Olympics in Brazil, to validate the South American continent, to grow the sport domestically. Let's make the best party possible "


*Leandro Guilheiro - judoka double bronze medalist in Olympics *










"I think in terms of infrastructure, everyone will end up enjoying the improvements that we will end up living. They further opportunities for everyone. I think it will be a great motivation factor for the kids that are coming up. I am a fan number 1 of this contract "



Thiago Pereira - swimmer owns six golds at the Pan Rio 2007 











"It's a place that always has a different reason. There's no other place in the world that has a wonderful crowd like ours. I am very confident"



http://globoesporte.globo.com/Espor...IRAM+CABOS+ELEITORAIS+DAS+CIDADES+CANDID.html


----------



## soup or man

Yrmom247 said:


> She picked our president you know.


And gave away a bunch of cars. 






:nuts:


----------



## Yrmom247

Onn said:


>


CAN YOU FEEL THE POWWA?!


----------



## soup or man

Michelle is such a graceful woman.


----------



## Onn

She is, I know she'll do a good job talking to the IOC members.


----------



## soup or man

Go back a page and read her speech I posted.


----------



## Christianmx

Yrmom247 said:


> She picked our president you know.


Additionally she has now picked thet city to host the Olympic games in 2016. :lol:


----------



## Wey

Yrmom247 said:


> Don't forget Athenskay:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Onn

soup or man said:


> Go back a page and read her speech I posted.


Nice! I really think she is the best possible person they could send to represent Chicago. I know President Obama would like to be there and all, but....I don't think he has quite the charm she does. And after Putin and Blair lobbying the IOC members the last two times, this should be considered a significant upgrade. No stuck up bureaucrats in sight.


----------



## Yrmom247

soup or man said:


> It does something to a kid when they can feel that energy and power up close and personal. And for some kids in our communities and our city, around the nation, around the world, they can never dream of being that close to such power and opportunity. So that's what excites me most about bringing the Games to Chicago - the impact that it can have on the lives of our young people, and on our entire community.


Shes so right. I experienced Atlanta 1996 living in the Metro-Atlanta area when I was a kid. It has made a lasting effect on me. I'm literally obsessed with the Olympics because of it.


----------



## Sir Isaac Newton

zezin said:


> Americans are so arrogant, cost nothing to wait until 2020 or 2024 ... hehe
> 
> :cheers:


You're not helping the image of Brazilians by resorting to spiteful name-calling.

I think that most Amercians/Chicagoans think that Chicago is an incredible city and would love for the Olympics to be in Chicago....but also know that Rio is a great city as well, and would be very deserving of the Olympics too. All 4 cities, for that matter, are great cities and would be deserving of the Olympics. Instead of bashing the other cities that their own city is going up against, people should just stick to highlighting the good things about their own city.


----------



## ryebreadraz

Onn said:


> Nice! I really think she is the best possible person they could send to represent Chicago. I know President Obama would like to be there and all, but....I don't think he has quite the charm she does. And after Putin and Blair lobbying the IOC members the last two times, this should be considered a significant upgrade. No stuck up bureaucrats in sight.


President Obama is joining Michelle there and every other country has a head of state there so plenty of bureaucrats.


----------



## Onn

ryebreadraz said:


> President Obama is joining Michelle there and every other country has a head of state there so plenty of bureaucrats.


I said "stuck up" bureaucrats.


----------



## Smallville

Something to think about! Obama is not going to go to Copenhagen to be embarrassed later by the IOC choosing another city! These things are decided before hand. He would lose political capital if he went over there but Chicago was not chosen for 2016. Chicago will be the site of the 2016 Olympics!


----------



## Yrmom247

Smallville said:


> Something to think about! Obama is not going to go to Copenhagen to be embarrassed later by the IOC choosing another city! These things are decided before hand. He would lose political capital if he went over there but Chicago was not chosen for 2016. Chicago will be the site of the 2016 Olympics!


You need to do some research before you go posting random assumptions.


----------



## Sir Isaac Newton

Smallville said:


> Something to think about! Obama is not going to go to Copenhagen to be embarrassed later by the IOC choosing another city! These things are decided before hand. He would lose political capital if he went over there but Chicago was not chosen for 2016. Chicago will be the site of the 2016 Olympics!


Although it would be great if this were the case, I don't think that it is. If Chicago was a sure thing (or if it were to not have much of a chance), it wouldn't make sense for Obama to use political capital when his being in Copenhagen wouldn't make any difference on the outcome....not to mention, take away a day he could have spent working on health-care reform.

I think the reason why Obama is going is because it is looking more and more like it is going to be an EXTREMELY close race between Chicago and Rio....so he realizes that if he can even only swing 2 or 3 votes by going to Copenhagen, giving an amazing speech, and spending a little time face-to-face with some of the voters, those 2 or 3 votes could very well be the difference between winning and losing.


----------



## Onn

Sir Isaac Newton said:


> Although it would be great if this were the case, I don't think that it is. If Chicago was a sure thing (or if it were to not have much of a chance), it wouldn't make sense for Obama to use political capital when his being in Copenhagen wouldn't make any difference on the outcome....not to mention, take away a day he could have spent working on health-care reform.
> 
> I think the reason why Obama is going is because it is looking more and more like it is going to be an EXTREMELY close race between Chicago and Rio....so he realizes that if he can even only swing 2 or 3 votes by going to Copenhagen, giving an amazing speech, and spending a little time face-to-face with some of the voters, those 2 or 3 votes could very well be the difference between winning and losing.


Well there could be some truth to it though, is the IOC really going to send the President of the United States home empty handed? Unlikely.


----------



## Robin155

Onn the Olympic being held in South America for the first time is bigger then Obama. That why Rio is likely to win.


----------



## Gerardogt

It's about empathy, not power, i trust on Brazil!, Rio deserves 2016 olympic games, and if it's not Brazil, must be Madrid, concerning to Chicago's bid, i think that the main objective of the 2016 games in Chicago it's political, and not centered on promote the city by itself, by far, the main interest is to elevate the image of a country that as a world power is loosing hegemony and it's getting deteriorated.


----------



## CondeD

This topic goes nowhere... For one reason: a chicagoan thinks Chicago has the best bid, a carioca thinks their city has it, and so on Madrid and Tokyo...
We all know that each city has potential to host an Olympic Games! The IOC has evaluated each one of them, for God sake! 
I´ve read so many agressive comments regarding Rio's bid, that it has no minimal estructure or guarantees, blah, blah, blah... 
What I know is that Rio is putting all efforts to bring the games and they'll intend to use it to revitalize the city. 
All attacks direct to Rio's bid shows how strong contender they're at this point, otherwise people woudn't care. 

So please, let's keep the debate in a high level, respecting all...
Again, all cities deserve to host the OG, may not be the city we want and support, but I'm sure that will be the best choice.


----------



## Fischer

^^
And where is the problem? Brazil is the 8 biggest economy in the world!


----------



## Onn

Fischer said:


> ^^
> And where is the problem?


Well compared to Chicago's bid, Rio's bid is probably not going to be profitable on any level. Rio has a lot of work to do to host a sucessful Olympics, they're going to have to shell out the money.


----------



## TEBC

Onn said:


> This is not Chicago's first bid, they bid in 1904 and won, but sadly the games were moved to St. Louis instead to coincide with the World’s Fair. Chicago is about the best bid the US can put forward, if they don't get picked I'm going to very disappointed. The Mayor of Chicago (who is leading this bid) is probably not going to be around to bid next time or have the political capita to do this again, this is Chicago’s chance. And this is the first time Rio has made it to the final round though, Beijing made it to the final round twice before getting picked. Rio can certainly bid again.





WeimieLvr said:


> Chicago has WON the Olympics before - in 1904 - but they were moved to St. Louis. So I'm pretty sure Chicago has bid before.


What metter a bid in 1904?? Rio also bid in 1936.. All cities changed since then. What Im saying is that Rio bid for two of the last 3 Olympic Games so It was able to correct the biggest mistakes of the project. Just like Madrid did.


----------



## TEBC

Onn said:


> Well compared to Chicago's bid, Rio's bid is probably not going to be profitable on any level. Rio has a lot of work to do to host a sucessful Olympics, they're going to have to *shell out the money.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol: ou just proved yu know nothing about Brazil. Have you ever heard about Brazilian Pre-salt Oil reserves and Ethanol production?


----------



## -Corey-

Fischer said:


> ^^
> And where is the problem? Brazil is the 8 biggest economy in the world!


And the US the first and by Far.... So that's not an excuse.


----------



## ryebreadraz

I don't think you can underestimate the money factor in Chicago's bid. An Olympics hosted in the US gets extraordinarily higher ratings than those hosted elsewhere and NBC already pays the most money for the rights to televise the games. Should Chicago win the 2016 bid, the amount of money the IOC would get from a US TV network for the rights to the games would be mind boggling.

Now, I'm not saying this reason is why Chicago should win the games, but it is a major factor, just as S. America having never hosted is a major factor. The money factor cannot be ignored.


----------



## Fischer

-Corey- said:


> And the US the first and by Far.... So that's not an excuse.


I know, but Onn said that Brazil don't have enought money to make a great Olimpic games, and these argument said the opposit. Brazil don't have such a huge economy like USA,and no other country have, but we can do it too. Sory for my bad english


----------



## zdaddy233

Fischer said:


> ^^
> And where is the problem? Brazil is in the 8 biggest economy in the world!


First off, the Olympics should never be political. Its a shame its becoming that way.

But since we're at it, a better gauge of this topic is Income per Capita, as it more accurately describes the environment of the average person and the spending power that they are able to secure. Taking that into account, here are where the 4 host cities lie on World Banks list:

#3 - United States $37,500
#17 - Japan $28,260
#35 - Spain $22,020
#86 - Brazil $7,480

this shows that on a whole, people of Brazil are considerably worse off financially than that of the other 3 countries. Remember, even if this is fully paid by the government, that cost will always trickle down to the citizens, and the poorer they are, the more difficult it is the carry that load.

If you want to go straight off of GDP, here is your list:

#1 - United States $14,204,322,000
#2 - Japan $4,909,272,000
#8 - Brazil $1,612,539,000
#10 - Spain $1,604,174,000

As you can see, all 4 cities are within the top 10 ranks for global economies. The difference is, there is a distinct difference between the Spain and Brazil compared to Japan, and its an astronomical gap between Japan and the US.


----------



## CondeD

> For an economy the size of Brazil's? It's a little unrealistic. It could happen, but Brazil would be paying Rio's back quite a bit longer than China is paying back Bejing's.


I think you are a bit unaware of Brazil's financial situation... Really! Again, we are not proposing nothing that we can not deliver! 



> Chicago is one of the greatest cities in the world, no way can Rio throw a better Olympics than Chicago. MAYBE on par...


I think Chicago is a great city! And I also think you can do it very organized and profitable and very ordinary as well... As I said, I can't stop comparing Chicago 2016 with 1996. 



> Too bad public opinion isnt the determining factor.


But that will be nothing but unfair... Since all polls around the world, and I'm not talking about specialized sites, shows Rio as desired place to host the Olympic Games. 




> Those 100 or so people voting will be voting on the strength of the physical bid itself: is it a city capable of handling an influx of 1 million+ people for 3 weeks? Does it have sufficient athletic facilities, modes of transportation, and capable housing? If it doesnt, does it have the means to construct high quality facilities on time and within a reasonable budget? Is the city safe for athletes and spectators? Does the city have a risk of going over budget? Is the city capable of bringing in a profit? Are the Olympic games going to be damaging or helpful for the city (or even the country)? Has a city played host to previous international sporting events, and if so, was it a successful event or not?


I think the IOC report responds all your answers. 
And...Oh! We got the best grade among the 4! 
All you do is just speculate that we are not capable based in your own preconceptions.


----------



## zdaddy233

CondeD said:


> All you do is just speculate that we are not capable based in your own preconceptions.


I think you are completely capable to pull off the Olympics. 

I also think that if you were to wait another 4 years, you would be able to pull off something along the lines of Beijing.


----------



## CondeD

ryebreadraz said:


> I don't think you can underestimate the money factor in Chicago's bid. An Olympics hosted in the US gets extraordinarily higher ratings than those hosted elsewhere and NBC already pays the most money for the rights to televise the games. Should Chicago win the 2016 bid, the amount of money the IOC would get from a US TV network for the rights to the games would be mind boggling.
> 
> Now, I'm not saying this reason is why Chicago should win the games, but it is a major factor, just as S. America having never hosted is a major factor. The money factor cannot be ignored.


Brazilian Globo TV network paid US$170 million for 2016 broadcasting rights. They paid US$ 20 million for Beijing 2008 and Record network US$ 40 million for 2012. 
Globo is a big fish on this market... I think they're the third biggest media group in the world.


----------



## Wey

zdaddy233 said:


> I think you are completely capable to pull off the Olympics.
> 
> I also think that if you were to wait another 4 years, you would be able to pull off something along the lines of Beijing.


The thing is, if Chicago get's it, we'll have to look forward for 2024, THE LEAST! 

It's not all abour if Rio wins, but specially, t*o WHOM would Rio lose*. This is our only shot within the next decade.

I'm guessing that, if Rio doesn't make it to the final, it's votes will automatically go to Tokyo or Madrid!


----------



## Wey

CondeD said:


> Brazilian Globo TV network paid US$170 million for 2016 broadcasting rights. They paid US$ 20 million for Beijing 2008 and Record network US$ 40 million for 2012.
> Globo is a big fish on this market... *I think they're the third biggest media group in the world.*


Fourth...


----------



## zdaddy233

Wey said:


> The thing is, if Chicago get's it, we'll have to look forward for 2024, THE LEAST!
> 
> It's not all abour if Rio wins, but specially, t*o WHOM would Rio lose*. This is our only shot within the next decade.


Why would you wait 8 years? Make bigger plans, get more funding, and go back for a near guaranteed victory for 2020.


----------



## Onn

Wey said:


> The thing is, if Chicago get's it, we'll have to look forward for 2024, THE LEAST!
> 
> It's not all abour if Rio wins, but specially, t*o WHOM would Rio lose*. This is our only shot within the next decade.
> 
> I'm guessing that, if Rio doesn't make it to the final, it's votes will automatically go to Tokyo or Madrid!


What about 2020? Wouldn't Chicago getting 2016 make Rio 2020 all the more likely? Chicago is about as good as a bid any country can put together. I doubt any other city is going to put up as fierce of resistance next time around.


----------



## zdaddy233

Onn said:


> What about 2020? Wouldn't Chicago getting 2016 make Rio 2020 all more the likely?


I think it would almost completely guarantee it. Not only that, but they could make it into an epic Olympics, which i dont see them pulling off this time around.


----------



## CondeD

zdaddy233 said:


> Why would you wait 8 years? Make bigger plans, get more funding, and go back for a near guaranteed victory for 2020.


Hahahaha... Why us and not Chicago? 
Why 2020? We are applying for 2016, and so is Chicago, Madrid and Tokyo...
No team enters on a field to lose!


----------



## zdaddy233

CondeD said:


> Hahahaha... Why us and not Chicago?
> Why 2020? We are applying for 2016, and so is Chicago, Madrid and Tokyo...
> No team enters on a field to lose!


We need to wait til Friday before any of these discussions should really start.


----------



## CondeD

zdaddy233 said:


> We need to wait til Friday before any of these discussions should really start.


You're right...
And if Chicago wins, I will be more than pleasant to attend the games in Chicago, which is a beautiful city... no questions about it


----------



## zdaddy233

CondeD said:


> You're right...
> And if Chicago wins, I will be more than pleasant to attend the games in Chicago, which is a beautiful city... no questions about it


And hopefully i have enough $$$ to go to Rio in 7 years if they win. The most spectacular women in the world:banana:


----------



## JR Nazareth

*Lula remembers Barack Obama and says: "Yes we can"* 


*President uses the phrase U.S. and says that oil in the pre-salt ensures investments *


Of R7, with information from the Agency BrasilTexto: 

President Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva defended the candidacy of Rio de Janeiro to host the 2016 Olympic Games on Thursday (1) in Copenhagen, Denmark, and repeated the phrase that Barack Obama used when he ran for president of the United States of America . Lula said "yes we can", stating that Brazil is able to receive the competition. 


- That said the mouth of an American is very beautiful, because we never said we were in Brazil we used to say we can not, we are poor, as if we were inferior citizens. This time, we look at the world and say, 'yes, we can and we will hold the Olympics'. 









Lula spoke with IOC President Jacques Rogge, and said, "Yes we can"


Lula and Obama are the main figures of the dispute between Rio and Chicago. The Brazilian president arrived in Copenhagen on Wednesday (30) and was met by Pele, Cesar Cielo, Torben Grael, and other athletes. Already the U.S. surprised to say the second (28) that will go to Denmark to support the U.S. on Friday (2), the day that the International Olympic Committee will decide the city. 

Madrid and Tokyo also are in contention for hosting the 2016 Olympics, but Rio and Chicago are considered the favorite cities. The vice-president of the Spanish Olympic Committee, Jose Maria Odriozola said on Wednesday (30) that the capital Rio de Janeiro is the worst application. Lula said he did not agree with campaigns that criticize other cities. 

- I do not think I be ethically speaking ill of the other cities at the expense of my country and other cities. I want to speak well of Rio de Janeiro and proudly say that the city is prepared. 

Lula also used the performance of the Brazilian economy to defend the candidacy of Rio The discovery of oil in the pre-salt on the coast of Brazil is guaranteed investments, the president said. 

- Everybody who follows the economy knows that Brazil is now in a better position than many developed countries. Everyone knows the significance of the discovery of the pre-salt and that this represents the possibility of investment in infrastructure. I can guarantee that there is today no country in the world that is so sure of their future as Brazil.

http://esportes.r7.com/esportes-olimpicos/fotos/o-dia-em-copenhague-7.html


----------



## nomarandlee

rsol2000 said:


> Rio!!!!!!!!:cheers:



that ain't nuttin :bowtie:

My Kind of Town


----------



## Wey

I have a better one 
















:banana2:


----------



## Onn

TEBC said:


> With all your bashing that you showed this last week??


Out of sheer sympathy, of course. Not that they’re ready, I still don't believe that either way. But I think Rio deserves the Olympics over Tokyo and Madrid. :cheers:


----------



## Onn

Looks like Madrid is getting a late day push...

*Olympics 2016: Late money for Madrid but momentum with Chicago*

Just when it looked like a clear two-city race, bookmakers have seen late money for Madrid to spring a surprise by winning the vote to stage the 2016 Olympcs.

Chicago remains a firm favourite following Barack Obama's decision to travel to Copenhagen, closely followed in the betting by Rio de Janeiro.

However, Ladbrokes report some last-minute support for the Spanish capital to sneak up on the rails unnoticed while the big two battle it out.

"Chicago remains the favourite but punters, buoyed by London's shock victory last time, have switched their attention to one of the outsiders," said spokesman Nick Weinberg.

Their odds on Madrid getting the nod have been cut from 16/1 to 9/1, while the Windy City heads the market on 4/6, Rio has been eased out slightly to 7/4 and Tokyo is now a longshot at 25/1.

Coral also still have the American bid as clear favourites at 8/11 ahead of tomorrow's announcement in Denmark.

"Chicago has always been favourite to win the vote," said spokesman David Stevens. "And the news that President Obama will be flying in to support the bid saw their odds shorten further."

William Hill, meanwhile, are offering 9/4 that Chicago hosts these Games and Obama is still president at the time they take place.

"Chicago has attracted all the serious money, particulary since it was announced that Obama was flying to support their bid," said spokesman Graham Sharpe. "Punters obviously believe it's a done deal.

"We have seen a little support for Madrid in the last day or so and their odds have been cut from 16/1 to 10/1, but if money talks the Windy City will breeze in." 
http://www.bettingpress.com/categor...adrid-but-momentum-with-Chicago-200910010006/


----------



## JR Nazareth

*Lula presents Act Olympic Games Rio 2016 the President of IOC *

Posted at 01/10/2009 at 11h57m 
O Globo 










COPENHAGEN - *President Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva gave, on Friday, in Denmark, the President of the International Olympic Committee, Jacques Rogge, a copy of the project of creating the Olympic Act. The document confirms and complements 64 guarantees federal government related to the River project for the Olympic Games and Paralympic Games in 2016*. 

The Olympic Act was approved by the Senate in early September. In June, the matter had been passed in the House of Representatives. Before the meeting with the IOC president, Lula attended a news conference about 150 Brazilian and foreign journalists in the Danish capital. 

For the Olympic Act, the government reinforces the commitment to support and make the investments necessary to achieve the Olympics, where the Rio de Janeiro is chosen. The guarantees are the exemption of visa for foreigners accredited and the creation of a regulatory agency of transportation and traffic during the event, for example. The guarantees include legacy projects of transport infrastructure and investment in public works, said the site of the Rio 2016 bid. 

http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/rio2016...s-rio-2016-ao-presidente-do-coi-767859668.asp


*Lula with the IOC President Jacques Rogge*


----------



## TEBC




----------



## soup or man




----------



## TEBC

Thousands Expected At Copacabana To Watch IOC Vote
Thursday, October 1, 2009 9:37am EDT GB Staff 
Font size: 

About 100,000 people are expected at Copacabana beach Friday to watch the International Olympic Committee (IOC) vote for the 2016 Summer Olympic Games. 
Rio de Janeiro city officials have also declared Friday an optional public holiday so more people can participate in the festivities and support the bid, reports the Associated Press.

There will be several live concerts at the beach beginning Friday morning until the host city announcement. 

http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_bids/rio_2016/1216134716.html


----------



## Wey

soup or man said:


>


No longer, we're almost 24 hrs. from the final announcement.



TEBC said:


> Thousands Expected At Copacabana To Watch IOC Vote
> Thursday, October 1, 2009 9:37am EDT GB Staff
> Font size:
> 
> About 100,000 people are expected at Copacabana beach Friday to watch the International Olympic Committee (IOC) vote for the 2016 Summer Olympic Games.
> Rio de Janeiro city officials have also declared Friday an optional public holiday so more people can participate in the festivities and support the bid, reports the Associated Press.
> 
> There will be several live concerts at the beach beginning Friday morning until the host city announcement.
> 
> http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_bids/rio_2016/1216134716.html


Huh... :sly:

Weird, I had heard the number 1 million from brazilian sources... we'll, there's only one way to truly find that out.


----------



## JR Nazareth

^^^^^^


----------



## JR Nazareth

^^ If Rio wins, will have a big party to celebrate ... 

We are confident in the work that the Comite Brasileiro is doing, parabens Nuzman ...

www.rio2016.com.br


----------



## soup or man

Wey said:


> No longer, we're almost 24 hrs. from the final announcement.


Ok fine. 1 1/2.


----------



## TEBC

JR Nazareth said:


> ^^^^^^


I would like to see other cities places. Anybody knows where people will wait for the result in Madrid, Chicago and Tokyo?


----------



## TEBC

Exclusive: Coe - Race for 2016 is best there has ever been
Thursday, 01 October 2009 


By Mike Rowbottom in Copenhagen

October 1 - Sebastian Coe (pictured) believes that the race for the 2016 Games is the best there has ever been – and too close to call. 

The chairman of London 2012, who masterminded an unexpected victory over the favourites, Paris, when the last Olympic venue was determined four years ago in Singapore, said all four of the current bidding cities could host "a great Games."

He told insidethegames: "The contest was very close in Singapore, but without wanting to infringe Olympic etiquette I think it was very clear that it was close between two, perhaps three cities, and that there were two weaker bidders.

"For that reason, I think you can safely say that this is a stronger overall bidding process than we saw in Singapore. 

"In Copenhagen on Friday you just know that actually any one of these four cities could deliver a great Games.

"I don’t think, being honest, we could have said that about all five cities in Singapore. 

"Right across the board, city for city, this is probably the highest quality final run-in we have seen."

Not surprisingly, Coe was unwilling to say who his money would be on.

He said: "Even if I was made to do that I would not have a clear idea about it.

"This is a very, very close competition.

"I think the decision will depend on the presentations, and the mood music."

London’s final presentation, involving youngsters who underlined the city’s emphasis on the benefits success would have for the nation’s youth, was widely viewed as being decisive.

But the diligent efforts of the then Prime Minister, Tony Blair, in his last-minute lobbying of International Olympic Committee (IOC) members was also seen as being highly influential.

Coe acknowledged the power of the Blair factor – but denied that the presence of a leader of state at the decisive Session was now obligatory for any city with serious Olympic ambitions.

He said; "I don’t think you can say that bids will now be at a disadvantage if they cannot offer a head of state in support. 

"I don’t think IOC members would be sitting there and saying that cities would be at a disadvantage because there wasn’t a head of state or a President there. 

"There is no template in these campaigns.

"Of course having the Prime Minister in Singapore was helpful...very helpful, because first of all he was there, and that showed a national commitment, a national political commitment. 

"All those kind of guarantees are always very important.

" It wasn’t just that he was there, and that he spoke to the IOC members – he had 33 or 34 carefully choreographed one-on-one meetings with IOC members. 

"It wasn’t just that he appeared in the presentation, even though he wasn’t able to stay for the result because he had to fly back to host the G8 summit in Scotland.

"It was also because at that point he was very well briefed, and really understood what the bid was all about. 

"His was a long association, and every time we asked, he was there.

"So of course it will be important for bidding cities now – but it’s also important for leaders or prime ministers to understand what their campaigns are all about."

Contact the writer of this story at [email protected] This e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it .


----------



## TEBC

TEBC said:


> Exclusive: Coe - Race for 2016 is best there has ever been
> Thursday, 01 October 2009
> 
> 
> By Mike Rowbottom in Copenhagen
> 
> October 1 - Sebastian Coe (pictured) believes that the race for the 2016 Games is the best there has ever been – and too close to call.
> 
> The chairman of London 2012, who masterminded an unexpected victory over the favourites, Paris, when the last Olympic venue was determined four years ago in Singapore, said all four of the current bidding cities could host "a great Games."
> 
> He told insidethegames: "The contest was very close in Singapore, but without wanting to infringe Olympic etiquette I think it was very clear that it was close between two, perhaps three cities, and that there were two weaker bidders.
> 
> "For that reason, I think you can safely say that this is a stronger overall bidding process than we saw in Singapore.
> 
> "In Copenhagen on Friday you just know that actually any one of these four cities could deliver a great Games.
> 
> "I don’t think, being honest, we could have said that about all five cities in Singapore.
> 
> "Right across the board, city for city, this is probably the highest quality final run-in we have seen."
> 
> Not surprisingly, Coe was unwilling to say who his money would be on.
> 
> He said: "Even if I was made to do that I would not have a clear idea about it.
> 
> "This is a very, very close competition.
> 
> "I think the decision will depend on the presentations, and the mood music."
> 
> London’s final presentation, involving youngsters who underlined the city’s emphasis on the benefits success would have for the nation’s youth, was widely viewed as being decisive.
> 
> But the diligent efforts of the then Prime Minister, Tony Blair, in his last-minute lobbying of International Olympic Committee (IOC) members was also seen as being highly influential.
> 
> Coe acknowledged the power of the Blair factor – but denied that the presence of a leader of state at the decisive Session was now obligatory for any city with serious Olympic ambitions.
> 
> He said; "I don’t think you can say that bids will now be at a disadvantage if they cannot offer a head of state in support.
> 
> "I don’t think IOC members would be sitting there and saying that cities would be at a disadvantage because there wasn’t a head of state or a President there.
> 
> "There is no template in these campaigns.
> 
> "Of course having the Prime Minister in Singapore was helpful...very helpful, because first of all he was there, and that showed a national commitment, a national political commitment.
> 
> "All those kind of guarantees are always very important.
> 
> " It wasn’t just that he was there, and that he spoke to the IOC members – he had 33 or 34 carefully choreographed one-on-one meetings with IOC members.
> 
> "It wasn’t just that he appeared in the presentation, even though he wasn’t able to stay for the result because he had to fly back to host the G8 summit in Scotland.
> 
> "It was also because at that point he was very well briefed, and really understood what the bid was all about.
> 
> "His was a long association, and every time we asked, he was there.
> 
> "So of course it will be important for bidding cities now – but it’s also important for leaders or prime ministers to understand what their campaigns are all about."
> 
> Contact the writer of this story at [email protected] This e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it .


With less then 24 hours for the announce, I would just like to congratulate all 4 cities for one of the best bids process ever. And I´ll be very happy with any of them winning. All 4 deserves the games for many different reasons. It was an amazing jorney. Thanks u all.


----------



## soup or man

TEBC said:


> I would like to see other cities places. Anybody knows where people will wait for the result in Madrid, Chicago and Tokyo?


In Chicago, there will be events at Daley Plaza.

http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/local-beat/Daley-Plaza-Preps-for-Olympic-Announcement-62989907.html


----------



## nomarandlee

^^ Daley Plaza in Chicago, across from City Hall in the heart of the CBD (Loop)


----------



## the spliff fairy

Rio got x-factor imo

Izan Petterle, www.nationalgeographic.com








www.agoravox.com








http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com















http://cache.virtualtourist.com















www.somejokes.com








www.bestpicturegallery.com


----------



## Onn

TEBC said:


> With less then 24 hours for the announce, I would just like to congratulate all 4 cities for one of the best bids process ever. And I´ll be very happy with any of them winning. All 4 deserves the games for many different reasons. It was an amazing jorney. Thanks u all.


Agreed. :cheers:


----------



## Wey

^^ Beautiful photos :drool:

Thank you!


----------



## JR Nazareth

*Rio 2016: Committee will choose the host city brings together politicians, athletes and princes *

Posted on 30/09/2009 at 23h47m 
O Globo

RIO - The International Olympic Committee (IOC) on Friday chooses the city that will host the 2016 Olympics is an electoral college eccentric. Among the 105 members, there are prime ministers, ex-super Olympians, a princess, a general of dictatorship and a minister who has coached the national soccer team of his country. Representatives of countries do not have voting rights and, therefore, two members of the U.S., one from Spain, two from Japan and two from Brazil (Nuzman and João Havelange), not participate in the choice. The IOC president, Jacques Rouge, only votes in case of a tie. 


The formation of this respected collegiate indications of many sources. Today, the IOC is divided into four groups. One of them should be, according to the rules, composed of up to 15 active players - elected by their own colleagues during the Olympics. The second should be up to 15 presidents of sports federations. The third is being attended by 15 presidents of the Olympic committees and the last, largest, should have to take up to 70 members with no specific affiliation - no more than one country. It is this group coming out the eccentricities. 

Several nobles are among the chosen. The votes of tomorrow will come from kings, princes, sheiks and the like. Henri Albert Gabriel Feliz Marie Guillaume, or simply Henri, for example, is Grand Duke of Luxembourg. Since Albert Alexandre Louis Pierre Grimaldi, the Prince of Monaco and former athlete bobsled (winter sport), with five Olympics (1988, 1992, 1994, 1998 and 2002) in the curriculum. Another prominent noble and unique curriculum is Sheikh Ahmad Al-Fahad Al-Sabah, a former oil minister and Information of Kuwait and the role of accumulated coach football in the country in qualifying for World Cup 2006. Her team was eliminated. 

For a city is required to win a simple majority of votes, or half plus one. If no city reaches this percentage, which has the fewest votes is eliminated. New round begins until there are only two. The vote is secret, done through an electronic device. 

http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/rio2016...une-politicos-atletas-principes-767858341.asp


Carlos Arthur Nuzman


----------



## zezin

*RIO*

GO GO Rio ... \o/


----------



## dmarney

i think chicago is favorite


----------



## zezin

edit


----------



## JR Nazareth

*President Lula and Michelle Obama had lunch with Queen of Denmark *

Writing SRZD | Rio 2016 | 01/10/2009 13:17 









Sports Minister Orlando Silva, Lula and Governor of Rio de Janeiro Sergio Cabral


After meeting with the President of the International Olympic Committee President Jacques Rogge said Thursday in Copenhagen, President Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva attended a luncheon hosted by the Queen of Denmark Margaret II, the palace Amalienborg. 

First Lady American, Michelle Obama, who posed for photo alongside Lula, also attended the luncheon hosted by the Queen. The Brazilian president is in Copenhagen to defend the Rio bid to host the 2016 Olympic Games.



















Everything in perfect peace!

http://www.sidneyrezende.com/noticia/58300+elas+querem+ser+sede+das+olimpiadas


----------



## JR Nazareth

*Cabral warns: "Jobs in Rio has a lot of passion, but also a lot of reason" * 

Writing SRZD | Rio 2016 | 29/09/2009 13:43 









Governor of the State of Rio de Janeiro Sérgio Cabral and Mayor Eduardo Paes


Gov. Sergio Cabral has reinforced the campaign slogan of Rio 2016, when he attended the news conference on Tuesday, the Skt Petri Hotel in Copenhagen (Denmark). For Cabral, the application of the state capital "has a lot of passion, but also has good reason," which was proven in the report of the International Olympic Committee (IOC) announced on September 2. He said the project in Rio de Janeiro was the only considered the highest technical quality. 

"In line with the spirit of President Obama, because Obama is us. Give us a chance to do in Rio, Brazil, and the first time in the South American continent, the Olympics, because, yes, we can," warned governor. 

Mayor Eduardo Paes, who also attended the interview on the sidelines of the governor stated that, despite the expectation before the election, the relationship between the rulers of the candidate cities is the best. 

"The mood among the candidates is warmth. There is no fighting or attack between the towns. We are competing in the Olympic spirit. Rio dispute with the Olympic spirit. I combined with the mayor of Madrid to eat a paella in Spain after all finish. We also want to go to Tokyo to eat good sushi. We will take all the mayors to Rio to eat beans and drink caipirinha. And together we will visit Chicago, "said Paes. However, after viewing the images from the state capital and the video of the year in Rio, the mayor showed all his pride to represent the city. 

"With all due respect to Chicago, Tokyo and Madrid, Rio is without doubt the most wonderful place in the world. Every time we show pictures of the city, our qualities, the possibility of transformation that the Olympics mean to Rio de Janeiro, it is difficult for competitors. It's a great honor to be representative of all Texans at a time like this. I'm sure the gaming experience in a city as special as ours will change forever the Olympic Movement "said the mayor.


----------



## Onn

Chicago is equally as beautiful as Rio, so you can't say you have an advantage there. Maybe not as much natural beauty, but man-made beauty(although there is no other large city in the world that has blue skies like Chicago does, nor as stunning of a lake).









http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f21/cbotnyse/my photos/Image1.jpg









http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f21/cbotnyse/my photos/Image3.jpg









http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f21/cbotnyse/my photos/Image12.jpg


----------



## soup or man

Beautiful pictures of Rio. But don't dismiss Chicago's beauty.


----------



## Fischer

Chicago is so beautiful


----------



## Onn

Chicago is one of the most beautiful cities in world, from the ground and air. You really have to go there to see it for yourself. Few non American's seem to understand that here, or anywhere else for that matter....


----------



## soup or man

And to be fair, here is Madrid.


----------



## soup or man

And Tokyo


----------



## Yrmom247

My favorite is Tokyo. Although any of these cities will host a spectacular games. I dunno about the legacies though. Games held in the US seem to be more profitable and use better macroeconomics.


----------



## Onn

All 4 cities are beautiful in their own ways, but to say Rio is MORE beautiful is simply not true!


----------



## the spliff fairy

loving this thread... but lets not start competing. All cities are stunning, there's a very good choice this year, a very high standard that each city should be proud of having upped - and whoever wins Im sure will be a marvellous setting.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Good luck to everyone :cheers:


----------



## Mr.Underground

the spliff fairy said:


> Good luck to everyone :cheers:


And London had a big luck last time. :lol:


----------



## Gerardogt

/



" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## Gerardogt

PANAM GAMES RIO 2007


----------



## -Corey-

I gotta feeling that to[morrow] night is gonnna be a good night [for Chicago]


----------



## Onn

^^
Where would Chicago be without Oprah?


----------



## Gerardogt

RIO 2016
THE TIME OF BRAZIL...OF SOUTH AMERICA OF LATIN AMERICA, WE WANT RIO 2016 FROM MEXICO TO CHILE!


----------



## rsol2000

Rio will go win!


----------



## JR Nazareth

All cities are empowered to receive the games :banana::banana:


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## JR Nazareth

*Lula pulls lobbying campaign in Brazil Rio 2016* 

Reuters 












COPENHAGEN (Reuters) - The campaign for the Rio 2016 Olympics in President Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva a committed campaigner, who takes every moment before the vote on Friday to promote the city's bid and has received good response from IOC voters. 

Since it arrived in the Danish capital on Wednesday, the president is directly involved in talks with the 106 IOC members who will decide between Rio, Chicago, Madrid and Tokyo on one of the tightest elections in recent Olympic years. 

According to the Minister of Sports Orlando Silva Jr., Lula has the help of translators from English and French to talk with representatives from five continents will participate in the vote. 

"Our enthusiasm and belief that the Rio de Janeiro can win this race are reinforced by this positive impact by the international Olympic community," the minister told reporters, on Thursday at the hotel which serves as the basis for the Brazilian delegation in Copenhagen. 

"The contacts of yesterday and today showed that the Olympic community understood the message of Rio, the message of the Games as a tool for the development of Brazil as an instrument of transformation of the city," he added. 

Rio, who is quoted by specialized sites in choices as Olympic favorite next to Chicago, put his hope to hold the Games for the first time after two failed attempts in a good technical report made by the IOC last month. 

However, now there is a perception that the IOC voters are in favor of Brazil's candidacy for their ability to assist in the development of Brazil as a whole, according to the minister. 

"What I can say is that they are very productive meetings with voters," he said. 

In particular dispute with Chicago and the U.S. president, Barack Obama, Lula spared no efforts to use the time more in Copenhagen than the U.S., which will come only hours before the vote. 

In his only commitment the day away from the voters of the IOC, told a news conference at 8 o'clock, the President also took a stick made famous in the world for Obama to defend the Games in Brazil. 

"This time we look at the world and say 'yes we can and we will make these Olympics,'" said Bush, repeating the slogan "yes we can" campaign that put him the White House. 

Another key member of the lobby of Brazil, the Central Bank president, Henrique Meirelles, reaffirmed the financial guarantees for the Games in the city and praised as a positive application of the good economic situation of Brazil after the financial crisis. 
"Brazil today is an economic situation very comfortable. Brazil faced a crisis and out of the crisis in a very strong," he said. 

In the hotel where the Rio bid focuses dozens of boxes of audio equipment and video began to arrive in the afternoon for a party if he wins the city, reflecting the optimism in Brazil. 

A screen was also installed for those involved in the application of the city that will not go and vote may attend the event. 

In Rio, the party is being prepared in the sands of Copacabana. 

Also Thursday, Lula vows to search the city at the opening ceremony of the 121st IOC session, will play when the attention of voters with the leaders of Spain and Japan and the first-lady, Michelle Obama, representing her husband. 
On Friday, Lula will be the keynote speaker among the eight chosen by Rio's bid to make the final presentation before the IOC members. Meirelles, Governor Sergio Cabral, Mayor Eduardo Paes, the bid leader, Carlos Arthur Nuzman, and former FIFA president Joao Havelange, also will defend the Rio


----------



## JR Nazareth

*The opening ceremony of the 121st IOC session *











The King of Spain Juan Carlos, Lula and King Pelé


----------



## Onn

secondcity1 found these, from the AP/ESPN, opening of the 121st IOC Session:


----------



## JR Nazareth

*Lula is received by the Prince of Denmark, Henrik and Queen Margrethe II *


----------



## JR Nazareth

*Analysts said the impact of the Olympics host city will weigh in choice *

Maria Luisa Cavalcanti 

BBC Brazil in London 











The renewal of derelict areas will be considered by the IOC 

The impact of the 2016 Olympic Games will have on the future of the host city should be a determining factor in the vote on Friday by delegates of the International Olympic Committee (IOC) for choosing between Rio de Janeiro, Chicago, Madrid and Tokyo, experts interviewed by the BBC Brazil. 

"In recent polls, as he chose London to host the 2012 Games, the IOC has shown that legacy has become increasingly important," said Andrew Thornley, a professor of urban planning and an expert on Olympic legacy from the London School of Economics . 

"What is important in the decision on Friday is not only how the city intends to hold two weeks of the Olympics, but as she plans to benefit the long term." 

These benefits, according to Thornley, would not only improve the infrastructure and transport, but also the renewal of derelict areas, the ability to attract more business and inspire new generations to play sports. 

For him, in applications where the role of government is greater, the legacy for the people is also higher. "This is what happened in Barcelona, home of the 1992 Olympics, where the event spurred the construction of a ring road, improved public transport and the renewal of an area that was completely abandoned," he said. 

"Since American cities in general have the bulk of support coming from private enterprise, which means the land and works back to the private sector after the Games." 

Community 

For Terri Byers, Professor of Sport Management at the University of Coventry and co-director of the Center for International Business of Sport (CIBS, its acronym in English), government support is important but the success of the Games depends on today to take into account also the views of all groups involved. 

"For the Olympics to work, she can not depend solely on what the politicians or businessmen want. Citizens, residents of areas that will be affected, the group of disabled people ... all they have to be heard, "he explains. 

According to Byers, Athens is an example. "The authorities did not think what to do with the stadiums and arenas after the Games, did not hear the population. Today most of them are empty. " 

"Think of the people and the legacy was important part of the winning proposal in London," says the teacher. 

Policy 

According to analysts, London ended up inspiring the cities competing for 2016 also the strategy adopted to get the votes of IOC members. 

The decision in 2012, four years ago, the then British Prime Minister Tony Blair was personally to Singapore. 

"Blair came days before and kept very discreet encounters with members of the Committee," says Gordon Farquhar, an expert on the Olympics BBC Radio 5. "His presence there helped a lot to win London. And now Vladimir Putin did the same for Sochi, Russia, which was eventually chosen to host the Winter Games in 2014. " 

On Thursday, President Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva is to meet with IOC members in a hotel in Copenhagen. 

On Friday, he makes a speech on application of the River 

Also on Friday, the president of the United States, Barack Obama, should come to the Danish capital only to attend the presentation of Chicago. 

King Juan Carlos of Spain, the Spanish Prime Minister Jose Luis Zapatero and Prime Minister of Japan, Yukio Hatoyama, are also in Copenhagen to support Madrid and Tokyo, respectively.










http://www.bbc.co.uk/portuguese/noticias/2009/10/090930_olimpiada_analistasrg_ml.shtml


----------



## JR Nazareth

*Paulo Coelho does promise to Rio to host Olympics *











In Copenhagen to campaign for the river to be chosen to host the 2016 Olympic Games, the writer Paulo Coelho, author of several best-sellers, participated Thursday in a luncheon with wives of members of the International Olympic Committee. 

The Brazilian author has revealed that a promise made during the unprecedented meeting, take it on the Rio is chosen to host the 2016 Olympics. "I made a public promise that I plant a banana tree on the beach in Copacabana," said Paulo Coelho, who has 70 years when the 2016 Games are held. 

Paulo Coelho took the opportunity to highlight transformation of Rio, if chosen to host the Olympics. He noted that the city is able to host the event. "We want to show the world that we are workers and we can make real dreams," he said. "This is the idea of alchemy as well," he said. (State Agency)

*Paulo Coelho: One of the largest and most widely read writings of the world, his works have been translated into nearly all languages*

http://blogs.abril.com.br/rio-2016/2009/10/paulo-coelho-faz-promessa-para-rio-sediar-olimpiada.html


----------



## JR Nazareth

*In Copenhagen, the sports idol seek votes for the Rio *

Capital of Denmark normal mixture with stirring the election Olympic 

Lucia Jardim, collaboration for the R7 
in Copenhagen 










Copenhagen prepares to host the choice of the Olympic Games 
You'd think the Olympics is already here: Copenhagen has become a port of dedicated athletes, each one trying to give more prestige to the candidacy of his country. The constellation Brazilian preferred hotel Saint Petri, near the center of the Danish capital, today the site since the Congress of the International Olympic Committee - which will define the site of the next Olympics. 

Idol Gustavo Kuerten's tennis queen of the basketball, Hortense, the Olympic champion Torben Grael sail to one of the protagonists in the generation of silver in volleyball 84, Bernard: all go there as soon as he was dubbed the headquarters of Brazil . 

But Pele is the king who is undoubtedly more flattered. Since the media accreditation, officials of the organization of the event has boasted of having cross-shocked, or even seen the undisputed idol of Brazilian football, perhaps the one who embodies the most powerful propaganda to bring the games to the land of football. 

-* Not believed when I saw Pele, a few meters from me, but he was there. As he has no equal, and never will have. 

The report is Konrad, one of those responsible for the registration of journalists arriving at all times to cover the vote to elect, on Friday, the city that will host the 2016 Olympics. *

On the streets, flags of Spain, the United States, Japan and, of course, of Brazil, are seen at all times, carried by the delegations and lobbyists of the sport. Madrid, Chicago, Tokyo and Rio de Janeiro fight this battle, which will go on the election ballot as of 12:10 pm (GMT). 

The wonderful city has been appointed as the favorite in recent days, but the truth is that the decision is uncertain.

http://esportes.r7.com/esportes-oli...esporte-buscam-votos-para-o-rio-20091001.html


----------



## nomarandlee

> http://cbs2chicago.com/olympics2016/chicago.2016.poll.2.1220253.html
> 
> Oct 1, 2009 11:28 am US/Central
> 
> *New Poll Places Chicago Ahead In 2016 Race*
> Chicago 2016 Team Hopes President Obama Will Be Wildcard To For Windy City Win
> 
> 
> COPENHAGEN (CBS) ― With barely a day left until the final decision on 2016 Olympic host city, a new poll places Chicago at the head of the pack.
> 
> *Chicago came out ahead of Rio de Janeiro in the poll by InsideTheGames.biz, which received votes from nearly 150,000 people from around the world. Chicago received a total of 65,749 votes while Rio got 63,823.*
> 
> *InsideTheGames.biz says experts are calling the 2016 host city race the "closest contest in the history of the bidding process." *
> 
> "This really is too close to call and it could go either way tomorrow," InsideTheGames.biz publisher and editor Duncan Mackay said in a news release.* "Both Chicago and Rio would undoubtedly stage fantastic Games and it is a shame that there has to be a loser." *
> 
> IOC voters met at a Copenhagen hotel on Wednesday, and many also insisted the race is just too close to call.
> 
> The final vote is expected to take the maximum of three hours. IOC voters are notoriously unpredictable, with sentimentality, emotion and politics all playing big parts in their decision.
> 
> Meanwhile, as the International Olympic Committee prepares to select a host city in Copenhagen, Chicago Olympic athletes stepped up Thursday morning and talked about what getting the games would mean for them. Former Olympians including Bart Conner and NBA star David Robinson said they will be lobbying members of the IOC for Chicago's bid, highlighting the many benefits for the athletes.
> 
> On Thursday, CBS 2 Chief Correspondent Jay Levine said the atmosphere in the lobby of the Copenhagen Marriott Hotel was one of organized frenzy, or disciplined chaos, with IOC members being lobbied by representatives of the four candidate cities.
> 
> With less than 24 hours until the vote, the Chicago 2016 bid committee was pulling out all the stops on Thursday to bring the Olympics to the city.
> 
> Levine said it was an unbelievable sight in Copenhagen as hundreds of Chicagoans -- all dressed in blue and orange -- waved orange bandanas at a boat carrying International Olympic Committee members to the opening ceremony Thursday evening.
> 
> Chicagoans have been all over Copenhagen all week long, including at a bicycle race through downtown Copenhagen. Meantime, many of the athletes who came to support the bid were talking about what the impact would be from President Barack Obama visiting Copenhagen to present the closing speech for Chicago's final pitch on Friday.
> 
> "This is about the honor of hosting the world," said basketball Hall of Famer and gold medal-winning Dream Team member David Robinson. "And this is about giving a platform for every athlete and every story to be told and I think we can do that."
> 
> Gold medal gymnast Bart Conner said, "For a short period of time, the world kind of stopping and watching in Copenhagen as to what happens."
> 
> Jerry Colangelo, co-founder of the Chicago Bulls, owner of the Phoenix Suns and USA Basketball national director, said, "We must be humble, we must show respect and I would hope that tomorrow Chicago is the winner."


..


----------



## JR Nazareth

*Rio 2016: the crowd, Marta makes up accounts for whether it's field *










*Queen of Football Pan uses as an example and ensure that Rio has total conditions to host the 2016 Olympic Games. Decision comes on Friday *

Adilson Barros 
Santos, SP 


Marta has 30 years in 2016 and dreams of Olympic play at home The Queen Martha, female star of the team from Santos, is also in the crowd in Rio de Janeiro, which is in contention to host the 2016 Olympic Games. The decision comes out this Friday in Copenhagen (Denmark). Rio dispute with Madrid, Chicago and Tokyo. 

For the 10 jersey of Santos FC, Brazil has a total position to receive the Olympics and use the Pan American Games as an example. For the player, the Pan American Games in Rio in 2007, was well organized and accredited the country to receive the largest sporting event in the world. 


- Although the Pan be much smaller, all saw that we made a beautiful presentation. Everything was organized. I'm hoping enough - he says. 

Marta to do the math to know if they can defend the Brazilian team in the Olympics in Rio Today, with 23 years, she would come to the Games with 30. 

- There is a possibility, who knows? Will depend on the conditions and my technician who will be leading the team. But it's something I can not discard.

http://globoesporte.globo.com/Espor...FAZ+CONTAS+PARA+SABER+SE+ESTARA+EM+CAMPO.html


----------



## nomarandlee

Final Schedule reminder

Times are in Chicago time (CST) which is 6 hours behind London (GMT)



> http://cbs2chicago.com/olympics2016/chicago.olympics.vote.2.1221704.html
> 
> Oct 1, 2009 3:02 pm US/Central Timetable Of Friday's Olympic Vote
> 
> Here is the schedule of events (Chicago time (CDT), leading up to the International Olympic Committee's choice for the host of the 2016 Summer Olympics.
> 
> 1:50 a.m. Final Chicago presentation to the IOC delegates
> 
> 3:30 a.m. Tokyo presentation
> 
> 5:10 a.m. Rio de Janeiro presentation
> 
> 7:50 a.m. Madrid presentation
> 
> 9 a.m. IOC evaluation committee report
> 
> 10:10 a.m. Voting begins
> 
> 11:30 a.m. Announcement ceremony at which IOC president Jacques Rogge names the winner at 11:57 a.m.


----------



## JR Nazareth

*Guga says that the Olympics deserve to host the Rio *

*Ex-tennis player jokes when talking about how you will get votes: "My beauty will not help much ' *

Rafael Maranhão 
Direct from Copenhagen 



Gustavo Kuerten is also in Copenhagen to join the fight for votes to elect the Rio de Janeiro to host the 2016 Olympic Games. Former tennis player reached the hotel base of the Brazilian delegation in the late morning of Thursday already in climate decision. 

Guga 'My beauty will not help much. But I think also symbolize our people ' 
- In a time like this the emotions are more on edge, the people are most contagious. It's not just the river that deserves the Olympics, the Olympics also deserve the Rio will be an unforgettable experience. An achievement not only of sport, but the development of our country - said.

http://globoesporte.globo.com/Espor...E+OLIMPIADAS+MERECEM+TER+O+RIO+COMO+SEDE.html


----------



## RochelePR

Alphonse Gabriel "Al" Capone (January 17, 1899 – January 25, 1947) was an American gangster who led a crime syndicate dedicated to smuggling and bootlegging of liquor and other illegal activities during the Prohibition Era of the 1920s and 1930s.

Born in Brooklyn to Southwestern Italian immigrants Gabriele and Teresina Capone, Capone began his career in Brooklyn before moving to Chicago and becoming the boss of the criminal organization known as the Chicago Outfit – though his business card reportedly described him as a used furniture dealer.[1]

Although he was never successfully convicted of racketeering charges, Capone's criminal career ended in 1931, when he was indicted and convicted by the federal government for income-tax evasion.


----------



## El Mariachi

soup or man said:


> And gave away a bunch of cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nuts:


i love nerds who have nothing but time to make these videos


----------



## zdaddy233

RochelePR said:


> Alphonse Gabriel "Al" Capone (January 17, 1899 – January 25, 1947) was an American gangster who led a crime syndicate dedicated to smuggling and bootlegging of liquor and other illegal activities during the Prohibition Era of the 1920s and 1930s.
> 
> Born in Brooklyn to Southwestern Italian immigrants Gabriele and Teresina Capone, Capone began his career in Brooklyn before moving to Chicago and becoming the boss of the criminal organization known as the Chicago Outfit – though his business card reportedly described him as a used furniture dealer.[1]
> 
> Although he was never successfully convicted of racketeering charges, Capone's criminal career ended in 1931, when he was indicted and convicted by the federal government for income-tax evasion.


what does this have to do with anything?


----------



## Cobucci

backupcoolm4n said:


> yeah i hate to break it to you, but London has never hosted them before. NEVER!!! tell me the years it hosted them. What is the IOC gonna prefer a world class city in a continent which hosted the olympics recently, and hosted it before in the 60's as well, and can hardly house its own citizens?, not to mention traffic is already horrible over there, and the infrastructure is inflated beyond belief. Chicago has never hosted the cities, it is a world class city, very beautiful, and has little traffic, great infrastructure, and is very capable.


1908 and 1948 - London hosted the Olympics.


----------



## Wey

RochelePR said:


> Alphonse Gabriel "Al" Capone (January 17, 1899 – January 25, 1947) was an American gangster who led a crime syndicate dedicated to smuggling and bootlegging of liquor and other illegal activities during the Prohibition Era of the 1920s and 1930s.
> 
> Born in Brooklyn to Southwestern Italian immigrants Gabriele and Teresina Capone, Capone began his career in Brooklyn before moving to Chicago and becoming the boss of the criminal organization known as the Chicago Outfit – though his business card reportedly described him as a used furniture dealer.[1]
> 
> Although he was never successfully convicted of racketeering charges, Capone's criminal career ended in 1931, when he was indicted and convicted by the federal government for income-tax evasion.


WTF :nuts:


----------



## Onn

Courtesy of, our own, cbotnyse:


----------



## -Corey-

That's an awesome pic. ^^


----------



## backupcoolm4n

Yrmom247 said:


> Dude. You obviously haven't done any research what so ever. WOW! One question for ya. Who is Juan Antonio Samaranch? Better yet. Who is Jacques Rogge?


haha sorry i actually admit that was my mistake i looked at wikipedia and rushed through the years focusing on the last years and didnt see it so i assumed it didnt get them, anyway it still hasnt had them for 60 years, while tokyo had its last 40 years ago


----------



## Onn

Here's a panorama from cbotnyse too


----------



## Yrmom247

backupcoolm4n said:


> haha sorry i actually admit that was my mistake i looked at wikipedia and rushed through the years focusing on the last years and didnt see it so i assumed it didnt get them, anyway it still hasnt had them for 60 years, while tokyo had its last 40 years ago


 Just do your research next time man. et: WOO HOO! GET DRUNK!!!!! :drunk:


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Those are awesome pictures!!
I cannot sleep thinking about tomorrow.. go riooo


----------



## backupcoolm4n

Cobucci said:


> 1908 and 1948 - London hosted the Olympics.


i already acknowledged it


----------



## Christianmx

Onn said:


> Here's a panorama from cbotnyse too



:eek2:


----------



## backupcoolm4n

Yrmom247 said:


> Just do your research next time man. et: WOO HOO! GET DRUNK!!!!! :drunk:


regardless i still hold my position on CHicago, it should get the olympics and when it does i will get drunk


----------



## Onn

*Obama Heads To Denmark To Lobby For 2016 Olympics*
| 10/ 1/09 07:02 PM |










WASHINGTON — President Barack Obama is on his way to Denmark to help his adopted hometown of Chicago try to land the 2016 Summer Olympic Games.

Obama departed the White House on Thursday evening for an overnight flight to Copenhagen.

On Friday, he and first lady Michelle Obama are scheduled to make presentations before members of the International Olympic Committee, which will choose a host for the 2016 Games.

The Obamas' hometown of Chicago is competing against Tokyo, Rio de Janeiro and Madrid.

Mrs. Obama arrived in Copenhagen on Wednesday and has met with several IOC members.

The president is scheduled to return to the White House on Friday afternoon.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/10/01/obama-heads-to-denmark-to_n_307159.html


----------



## Robin155

Its between Rio and Chicago with Rio being the Slight favourite.


----------



## Anberlin

Does anyone know the exact time its going to be announced? Lawl.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

US Eastern time
2h45 to 3h55 - Chicago's Presentation
4h25 to 5h35 - Tokyo's Presentation
6h05 to 7h15 - Rio's Presentation
8h45 to 9h55 - Madrid's Presentation

10h - IOC Committee of Avaliation's Presentation

11h10 to 11h40 - Voting

12h30 - Winner's Announcement

13h30 to 14h30 - Press Conference


----------



## backupcoolm4n

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> US Eastern time
> 2h45 to 3h55 - Chicago's Presentation
> 4h25 to 5h35 - Tokyo's Presentation
> 6h05 to 7h15 - Rio's Presentation
> 8h45 to 9h55 - Madrid's Presentation
> 
> 10h - IOC Committee of Avaliation's Presentation
> 
> 11h10 to 11h40 - Voting
> 
> 12h30 - Winner's Announcement
> 
> 13h30 to 14h30 - Press Conference


Channel? on directv perhaps?


----------



## MGM

*Olympics bids out of control — againBy Lee Benson*

Deseret News

Published: Thursday, Oct. 1, 2009 9:21 p.m. MDT 


It's been 14 years since Salt Lake City won the 2002 Winter Olympics and 11 years since the investigation into Salt Lake's tactics resulted in 50 new rules for bidding cities, including the elimination of visits to bid cities by IOC voting delegates.

So if reforms were instituted and sanity was restored, just one question:

Why have each of the four cities bidding for the 2016 summer Olympics outspent Salt Lake's bid budget by more than five to one?

In 1995 Salt Lake spent $6.3 million to get the Olympics.

Adjusted for inflation, $6.3 million equates to $9.1 million in today's dollars.

And yet, Chicago, Rio, Tokyo and Madrid — one of which will be awarded the 2016 summer Games in a vote today in Copenhagen — have each spent $50 million or more on their respective bids.

And on what?

Salt Lake's budget had to not only cover expenses for meeting IOC delegates here and abroad, but also the costs of those infamous university scholarships for IOC relatives — none of which is allowed any more.

That must be some multimedia presentation they're going to give today in Denmark.

Story continues below
Chicago — America's choice for 2016 — had already spent $48 million on its bid by Aug. 19. By the time the final accounting is in, factoring in expenses of President Barack Obama's visit to Copenhagen, no one will be surprised if Chicago spends the entire $77 million it raised through private donations.

That would be 12 times what Salt Lake spent just 14 years ago.

Clearly, the more the Olympic bidding process changes, the more it spins out of control.

Obama's visit is the first by a U.S. president to an IOC vote in history. He'll be joined by the king of Spain, the president of Brazil and the prime minister of Japan.

Yesterday it was scholarships and salt water taffy; today it's one-on-ones with heads of state.

Obama's charisma is expected to greatly help Chicago's cause, particularly with the 16 votes up for grabs from Africa.

In 1995, Salt Lake got almost all the African votes. Much of the success was attributed to charismatic lobbying by Utah businessman Bennie Smith, an African-American. (And OK, those scholarships might have also had something to do with it.)

The African votes helped Salt Lake get 54 votes out of 92 possible in the first round of voting. The majority total resulted in a rare opening-round victory.

For America today, it could be deja vu all over again. Obama's appearance might make the difference.

In a just and equitable world, however, Chicago wouldn't get the 2016 Games. Rio de Janeiro would. That's because no city in Central America or South America has ever hosted an Olympics.

America, on the other hand, has hosted the Olympics eight times, counting winter and summer. Japan has had the Games three times and Spain held the summer Olympics as recently as 1992.

It remains to be seen who will prevail in today's vote in Copenhagen. But whoever it is, Salt Lake can say it spent a lot less per vote. Heck, we bought them for a fifth of what these guys are paying.

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/705333862/Olympics-bids-out-of-control-2-again.html


----------



## MGM

*The Smart Choice for Olympic Host*

By CONSTANTINE COURCOULAS and GEORGE HAY
Published: October 1, 2009 

Will it be Chicago, Madrid, Rio de Janeiro or Tokyo? The grandees of the International Olympic Committee will announce the location of the 2016 Summer Olympics on Friday evening in Copenhagen. But in this contest, most of the bidders stand to lose more than they stand to gain. 

The benefits of hosting the event include jobs, investment, a rise in tourism and a facelift for city and country. Even so, Olympic investments rarely pay off. 

Look at Athens. Greece spent around 9 billion euros ($13 billion) “bringing the games back home” in 2004. That’s about 4 percent of gross domestic product, money that might have been put to better use later. Politicians are now bickering about whether the country can afford an economic stimulus package of similar size. 

True, the new transportation system in Athens is more than welcome, as the regeneration of east London for the 2012 Olympics will be. But the Greek capital now has more stadiums than it can use. In fact, the Olympics have often lost money and left host cities with the wrong sorts of infrastructure. 

That said, most of the 2016 contestants are making an effort to keep the cost of the Olympics reasonable, though history suggests that parsimony in bidding is usually a distant memory when the closing ceremony comes around. 

Chicago’s bid, which has lured the president and first lady to Copenhagen, promises to finance the games entirely in the private sector. Madrid claims that close to 80 percent of its buildings are either built or under construction, limiting its further outlays. And Tokyo says its investment in environmentally friendly structures will reap future dividends. 

Meanwhile, Rio de Janeiro’s $14.4 billion bid towers above the rest in terms of cost. Oddly enough, though, it probably also makes the most economic sense, even though the required public investment in transportation and security will add significantly to the expense. 

Brazil has a developing commodity-driven economy that has done relatively well despite the global slowdown. Its debt has recently been accorded investment grade status. And it’s a populous place: the Olympics would only cost 1 percent of G.D.P. 

*Rio itself is a fast-growing city whose infrastructure could do with an Olympic upgrade. It needs the event more than the others. And Brazil would be better able to absorb the cost, too.*

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/02/business/media/02views.html


----------



## nomarandlee

MGM said:


> Deseret News
> 
> Published: Thursday, Oct. 1, 2009 9:21 p.m. MDT
> 
> In a just and equitable world, however, Chicago wouldn't get the 2016 Games. Rio de Janeiro would. That's because no city in Central America or South America has ever hosted an Olympics.
> 
> America, on the other hand, has hosted the Olympics eight times, counting winter and summer. Japan has had the Games three times and Spain held the summer Olympics as recently as 1992.http://www.deseretnews.com/article/705333862/Olympics-bids-out-of-control-2-again.html


Great article, and the spending is out of control. 50-100 million can go a long way to some vital services in cities like Chicago, Rio, or Madrid. 

The last two lines lost me though. Are we saying all the nations and cities have to host a games before they get a second turn? Loony idea of "fair" and just. :cheers:


----------



## Yrmom247

MGM said:


> Deseret News
> 
> Published: Thursday, Oct. 1, 2009 9:21 p.m. MDT
> 
> 
> It's been 14 years since Salt Lake City won the 2002 Winter Olympics and 11 years since the investigation into Salt Lake's tactics resulted in 50 new rules for bidding cities, including the elimination of visits to bid cities by IOC voting delegates.
> 
> So if reforms were instituted and sanity was restored, just one question:
> 
> Why have each of the four cities bidding for the 2016 summer Olympics outspent Salt Lake's bid budget by more than five to one?
> 
> In 1995 Salt Lake spent $6.3 million to get the Olympics.
> 
> Adjusted for inflation, $6.3 million equates to $9.1 million in today's dollars.
> 
> And yet, Chicago, Rio, Tokyo and Madrid — one of which will be awarded the 2016 summer Games in a vote today in Copenhagen — have each spent $50 million or more on their respective bids.
> 
> And on what?
> 
> Salt Lake's budget had to not only cover expenses for meeting IOC delegates here and abroad, but also the costs of those infamous university scholarships for IOC relatives — none of which is allowed any more.
> 
> That must be some multimedia presentation they're going to give today in Denmark.
> 
> Story continues below
> Chicago — America's choice for 2016 — had already spent $48 million on its bid by Aug. 19. By the time the final accounting is in, factoring in expenses of President Barack Obama's visit to Copenhagen, no one will be surprised if Chicago spends the entire $77 million it raised through private donations.
> 
> That would be 12 times what Salt Lake spent just 14 years ago.
> 
> Clearly, the more the Olympic bidding process changes, the more it spins out of control.
> 
> Obama's visit is the first by a U.S. president to an IOC vote in history. He'll be joined by the king of Spain, the president of Brazil and the prime minister of Japan.
> 
> Yesterday it was scholarships and salt water taffy; today it's one-on-ones with heads of state.
> 
> Obama's charisma is expected to greatly help Chicago's cause, particularly with the 16 votes up for grabs from Africa.
> 
> In 1995, Salt Lake got almost all the African votes. Much of the success was attributed to charismatic lobbying by Utah businessman Bennie Smith, an African-American. (And OK, those scholarships might have also had something to do with it.)
> 
> The African votes helped Salt Lake get 54 votes out of 92 possible in the first round of voting. The majority total resulted in a rare opening-round victory.
> 
> For America today, it could be deja vu all over again. Obama's appearance might make the difference.
> 
> In a just and equitable world, however, Chicago wouldn't get the 2016 Games. Rio de Janeiro would. That's because no city in Central America or South America has ever hosted an Olympics.
> 
> America, on the other hand, has hosted the Olympics eight times, counting winter and summer. Japan has had the Games three times and Spain held the summer Olympics as recently as 1992.
> 
> It remains to be seen who will prevail in today's vote in Copenhagen. But whoever it is, Salt Lake can say it spent a lot less per vote. Heck, we bought them for a fifth of what these guys are paying.
> 
> http://www.deseretnews.com/article/705333862/Olympics-bids-out-of-control-2-again.html


I love this article! I loved Salt Lake 2002!


----------



## ryebreadraz

Wey said:


> I do think the brazilian committee HAS something beneath their sleaves... I'm expecting nothing less than *OUTSTANDING* from their presentation, in which they've been working and rehearsing for the last two months! It will include, among other things, a short film directed by renowned brazilian filmmaker Fernando Meirelles, who's films been nominated to the Academy Awards several times! The olny thing I'm really worried, like colleague TEBC said, is Lula's speach. Hope he doesn't say anything stupid


I've felt for a while now that Chicago had the edge and Rio would have to win it in their final presentation by doing such a great job that the voters are left thinking, "how can we not take the games to Rio." I've seen Fernando Meirelles' work and think he's fantastic so I expect great things from the videos.


----------



## TEBC

ryebreadraz said:


> Yes. Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the videos with the people, but I thought it lacked that one great image. I would have killed for one of the video to finish with a medal ceremony at Millennium Park, then zooming out to see how great the park looks, then the skyline behind it.


Chicago presententions began here at 3:45, Rio only at 7.. and the announcement only at 13!! I will take some red bulls to stay awake!! :nuts:

What would be a great and emotional video: American olympic champions doing things around the city!! Like Shawn Jhonson helping an old lady cross the street, Michael Jhonson playing basketball with kids, Soldier Field Full of people, Phelps doing something too.. would be great.


----------



## ryebreadraz

Here comes Tokyo...


----------



## TEBC

nomarandlee said:


> That is funny because I though they didn't play up the diversity in the videos as much as they might or could. Those shots are selective shooting, Chicago is one of the most diverse nations by both race and ethnicity in the world.
> 
> I am guessing that Rio will play up their racial diversity with their selection of people photos/video.


I don´t think so, Rio is more mixed culture than Sao Paulo for instance, Sao Paulo is really multicultural. Even though it is possible that Rio will use the Black/White/Coloured/Indigenous people. There are not many Indigenous in Rio´s people but they are very brazilian "brand" so it may be used.


----------



## Wey

nomarandlee said:


> I know he is a very busy guy but considering how committed he has been to Rio's bid and for diplomacies own sake I am a bit surprised he hasn't tried to take some crash course English lessons over the last few years. It would be a skill that would serve him well beyond this event.
> 
> I'm glad that Madrid is going last to be honest.


The president of Brazil - and I'll say that with all the applicable courtesy, is an ignorant. He was born very poor, never graduated college, worked as a lathe before coming into politics. He doesn't have the "smarts" to take a high-league intellectual position, nor ever will, I think. But he's a charismatic figure, VERY MUCH. And has a sense of what's good and what's not, what's fair and what's not, and the most important thing, he's REALLY committed to the people's cause and the nation's interests, in every decision he makes, almost "altruistically" (not so much, though). For the technical sides, he has an excellent team of advisors who help his decision making... 

Haven't that said, for more he'd be willow to learn even javanese to help the bid (and he "indeed" speaks english), he would do and does it very primarily and without elegance, it just looks bloody awkward and there's a big chance he'll end up compromising himself.

So, for that matter, I think is more appropriate for him to talk in the language of his knowledge and experience and doing it beautifully and with soul and excitement than trying to deliver something he's not. I at least hope he follows that path, ‘cause no one knows what they're preparing, though, ultimately, it would be nice to conciliate both aspects...


----------



## ryebreadraz

All of the members of Tokyo's delegation are in uniform. Those on stage, with one exception, all have uniform (albeit different uniforms for men and women) and each member not on stage have their own matching uniform.

It's actually a bit disconcerting, as if an army is marching in.


----------



## TEBC

They started very well with this girls discurse.


----------



## TEBC

I can hardly understand what he is saying!!!


----------



## ryebreadraz

There wasn't much I will take from the opening speech by the girl, but it did a good job of setting the tone of the presentation.


----------



## TEBC

He is so boring!!


----------



## Wey

English lessons to IOC members...

Seriously :lol:


----------



## ryebreadraz

I already don't want to vote for Tokyo if I'm an IOC member.


----------



## Wey

Is he that new and weird prime minister they've just ellected??


----------



## TEBC

ryebreadraz said:


> I already don't want to vote for Tokyo if I'm an IOC member.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nomarandlee

It would help with these presentations if they were allowed to dim the lights. It looks like they are speaking in a university lecture hall.


----------



## TEBC

great video though


----------



## ryebreadraz

Great video. Maybe Tokyo could do an hour and 10 minutes of video as their presentation?


----------



## TEBC

"Japanese are not good in showing their emotions!!"


----------



## Wey

I'm liking very much the whole japanese-feelings thought! It's a reality, and it's approach is a display of commitment and openness 

Liked the video very much! The music could be better


----------



## nomarandlee

Video was ok. Both Chicago and Tokyos videos have been too clinical and faux-drama for my taste. Mediocre music to go with both as well.


----------



## nomarandlee

Rio, your table is waiting. :colgate:


----------



## nomarandlee

TEBC said:


> Where should go Tokyo´s votes? Probably Chicago?
> 
> And Madrid probably Rio?


 That is what I have heard specualted. I don't know what sound logic that is based off of though.


----------



## TEBC

Rio´s video is produced by our great director Fernando Meirelles from City of God, Blindness and The Constant Gardener. We should wiat for something really good.


----------



## TEBC

The questions are really harsh. They will probably will ask Rio about Security, Acomodations and Transport for sure!!


----------



## Wey

OMG, OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!! I'M SO ANXIOUS I CAN HARDLY BREAD! WHERE ARE MY ANXIOLITYCS!??? :nuts:


----------



## RobH

Tokyo did exactly what it needed to do. It was fun and distanced itself from Beijing. Nail on head in general.


----------



## TEBC

..


----------



## nomarandlee

RobH said:


> Tokyo did exactly what it needed to do. It was fun and distanced itself from Beijing. Nail on head in general.


Did you watch all five last time Rob? Can you remember anything about the presentations or how they differ from these?


----------



## nomarandlee

When in the heck does Rio take the stage?


----------



## SkyLerm

DennisRodman97 said:


> never happening....beijing 08 eliminates tokyo.....london 2012 eliminates madrid......so its between chicago vs rio de janeiro


Atlanta '96 eliminates Chicago and security/financial issues eliminates Rio...hno:


----------



## TEBC

"Tokyo 2016 has finished their presentation. The Prime minister was there. Instead of showing emotion they said they had great spirit."

http://twitter.com/gamesbids


----------



## TEBC

Great Spirit Despite Lack of Emotion
Friday, October 2, 2009 5:22am EDT GB Editor 
Font size: 

Tokyo made the second presentation to IOC members, at 10:30 AM local time in Copenhagen. Following is a summary.

A fifteen year-old girl, gymnast, speaking in English, took the stage first.

"I'm not a head of state", she says.

She described, with images, climate change, discrimination, doping and challenges in the world of sport.　

Japanese International Olympic Committee member Chiharu Igaya intoduces new Prime Minister of Japan and others on the panel.

Newly-elected Japanese Prime Minister Yukio Hatoyama took the stage.

"We really can make the world a better place, such is the magic of the Olympic Games." he said.

He described great efforts by the bid to impact world environmental concerns.

A video was shown describing Japan's efforts in the Olympic movement over the past 100 years, including the 1964 Tokyo Games.

Shintaro Ishihara, Governor of Tokyo, spoke about development in his region and cooperation with the Olympics.

A video showing typical people becoming involved in sport on a journey toward the Olympics and Paralympics

Ichiro Kono, Chairman and CEO of Tokyo 2016 took the podium.

"When Japanese people make a promise, we deliver."

"You've asked us to show more emotion."

"But we are full are spirit! We will deliver everything we say."

In French, the Kono spoke about public opinion in Tokyo - he said the evaluation visit was showed on major TV networks and since the IOC poll, public support has gone beyond 80%.

Japanese athletes, speaking in french and english, described the venue plans for the bid complete with visuals.

Yuko Arakido promised to teach athletes and visitors to the Tokyo Games karaoke.

Paralympian Junichi Kawai further described venues and commented on their accessibility - he described his dreams for the Games with great emotion.

Koji Murofushi, Tokyo 2016 Executive Board member presented more venue information.

Mikako Kotani, Tokyo 2016 Athletes Commission, described the goal of "setting the stage for athletes".

She presented a video showing the Games being staged in the center of "the largest city in the world". It described technology, the environment and visitor experience.

Tokyo 2016 Vice President Tsunekazu Takeda took the podium described the Games support for athletes and NOC's. He offered the IOC his committment to work under their leadership.

"Please give us the opportunity to host these Games - I ask this from my heart." Takeda said.

Kono took the stage again to discuss goals for anti-doping and peace in sport. He described uniting the youth of the world through the Olympics.

A video was presented showing young people around the world participating in sports.

Shun-ichiro Okano, Executive Board mamber made a short statement asking for support from the IOC along with Kono.

The floor was opened for questions.

Kono addressed a question about public support, reiterating that the rate has risen to over 80%

Kono also answered a question from Prince Albert of Monaco regarding the size of the land for the Olympic Village. He said he believed that it exceeded the requirements of the IOC.

The meeting was adjourned.
http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_bids/tokyo_2016/1216134726.html


----------



## nomarandlee

Rio, Game ON :colgate:


----------



## Áporo

I find it very interesting that they chose precisely Fernando Meirelles for the videos. In a somewhat unanticipated way, with his City of God, he’s responsible for truly exposing Rio’s violence and misfortunes to the world. Most foreigners do believe Rio is just like in the movie. And now Meirelles has the perfect opportunity to get to terms with that, showing the best side of Rio. We shouldn’t expect less than what he made in City of God, but the other way around.

Unfortunately, I cannot watch the presentation, so I trust on you to comment on it!


----------



## city_thing

Good luck Rio, Tokyo & Madrid. Especially Rio, the city's time has come.

I love Chicago, but I couldn't handle another American olympics hno:


----------



## Wey

O-M-G!


----------



## gutooo

Go RIO!


----------



## nomarandlee

don't throw up :lol:


----------



## Tawny

I've put £5 on Madrid to win it at 12-1. Nice little outside bet there.


----------



## ryebreadraz

Decent opening speech. Not great, but not bad at all. A level start for Rio.


----------



## ryebreadraz

Impressive speaking from this second speaker, especially when you take into account that English is his second language. Where was this type of speaking from Tokyo?


----------



## nomarandlee

guilt guilt hno:


----------



## ryebreadraz

No shock there that they mention the games have never been in S. America. Specifically pointing out the number of games hosted by the US could be seen as taking a shot at the Chicago bid, which could hurt Rio's chances as it could be a sign of a lack of tact.


----------



## TEBC

OMG!! This video, just perfect!!!


----------



## nomarandlee

How many more times I wonder they going to mention it hasn't been held in South American. I put the over/under at five.


----------



## nomarandlee

Smart or dumb I am not sure. Taking a direct shot at private finacing of the games.


----------



## exciter

It's funy to see how most of you are talking as if it was only between Rio and Chicago. You should show a little more respect for the other bids, because you could get a great surprise at the end of the day, i hope so, because both, Rio and Chicago are showing themselves so arrogants and sure about them in the final election. Madrid and Tokyo are great cities, with great bids too. Rio is using a false feeling (victimism?) to win this race, and Chicago is using the Obama's figure to catch the attention. The others two are showing only what they are offering in terms of organization, technical viability..etc. Just get down a little bit please


----------



## ryebreadraz

nomarandlee said:


> Smart or dumb I am not sure. Taking a direct shot at private finacing of the games.


I don't think it was so smart to mention right off of the bat. Financially, Chicago presents the safest bet and biggest potential revenue and considering that Chicago is Rio's biggest threat, I'd have stayed away from money talk so early on or really, altogether.


----------



## ryebreadraz

Why would Rio bring up television? Yes, you're up to #3, but the US is far and away #1 and with the TV rights for 2016 yet to be sold, a Chicago hosted Olympics would caused the TV money to skyrocket even further. They just put into the IOC members' heads Chicago's greatest strength.


----------



## ryebreadraz

Great use of languages from Rio. English, French, Spanish and I assume we'll hear Portuguese before long as well.


----------



## Wey

I'm liking VERY MUCH of Rio's presentation! :yes:

Overall, it's the best so far, IMO


----------



## ryebreadraz

A very technically sound presentation so far. They're doing very well to establish that part of their bid. There isn't much emotional or spiritual elements so I guess they're relying on bringing the games to S. America for the first time to cover that part.


----------



## Wey

ryebreadraz said:


> A very technically sound presentation so far. They're doing very well to establish that part of their bid. There isn't much emotional or spiritual elements so I guess they're relying on bringing the games to S. America for the first time to cover that part.


The emotional part is yet to come, with Meirelle's video, I think...


----------



## ryebreadraz

This woman athlete looks like she's angry as she speaks. Not that I think she is, but that's what it looks like.


----------



## ryebreadraz

More applause for the speakers or committee members of the Rio bid than any other city's bid. Maybe a sign?


----------



## Áporo

I really don’t get how you people can’t understand that (at least in theory) the Olympic movement is all about world integration through sports. 

Of course the right to host the games should not be awarded to countries or cities which are not capable to handle them, but as long two cities, countries, continents, prove they can, it’s totally logic that they should be awarded to the one which hadn’t had the chance before. 

Rio is not trying to compete with the US to say that we are stronger, richer, or that we are going to make more revenues, the Olympic Games shouldn’t be about that. They are just trying to show that Rio can make it to a good standard.

Everyone is already inclined to bring the games to Rio, so the committee is just trying to prove that they can handle it. They are not trying to compete with Chicago or any other candidate city, that would be just dumb.


----------



## ryebreadraz

President Lula specifically taking shots at the other countries bidding. A poor move IMO and showing a lack of class. No other bid mentioned the other bids and some of its shortcomings. Everyone else focused only on their own bid and I with President Lula would as well.


----------



## gutooo

He is just saying other countries already hosted the olympics games, but Brazil didnt


----------



## ryebreadraz

Áporo said:


> I really don’t get how you people can’t understand that (at least in theory) the Olympic movement is all about world integration through sports.
> 
> Of course the right to host the games should not be awarded to countries or cities which are not capable to handle them, but as long two cities, countries, continents, prove they can, it’s totally logic that they should be awarded to the one which hadn’t had the chance before.
> 
> Rio is not trying to compete which the US to say that we are stronger, richer, or that we are going to make more revenues, the Olympic Games shouldn’t be about that. They are just trying to show that Rio can make it to a good standard.
> 
> Everyone is already inclined to bring the games to Rio, so the committee is just trying to prove that we they can handle it. They are not trying to compete with Chicago or any other candidate city.


Sorry, but bidding is a competition. It's proving why you can host the best games in comparison to the rest of the bidding countries. The city that could host the best games is the one that should host and while the amount of money one could generate is not in the spirit of the Olympic movement, to ignore it as a factor is foolish. Money always plays a part, rightly or wrongly.


----------



## Wey

I think you're really taking out the worst side of the whole thing...


----------



## ryebreadraz

gutooo said:


> He is just saying other countries already hosted the olympics games, but Brazil didnt


Then he implies that the other countries would not welcome the games the way Brazil would and that they would not show the same passion. There's no need for it. The point could have been made just the same by focusing only on Rio and how it would welcome the games.


----------



## ryebreadraz

Wey said:


> I think you're really taking out the worst side of the whole thing...


I just think it's a classless move. Every other bid was sure to focus on themselves and while there were plenty of opportunities to take shots at the other bids and show why they are superior in comparison, they did not. They stayed focus on their own bid and I wish Rio would have done the same. An outstanding presentation nonetheless, but I don't like them doing that.


----------



## nomarandlee

Yea, its called guilt. Pick us not because we are the best games but because its "our turn". It is fine to feel that why but to make a plea put on others? Rather weak.


----------



## Wey

ryebreadraz said:


> Sorry, but bidding is a competition. It's proving why you can host the best games in comparison to the rest of the bidding countries. The city that could host the best games is the one that should host and while the amount of money one could generate is not in the spirit of the Olympic movement, to ignore it as a factor is foolish. Money always plays a part, rightly or wrongly.


NO!!! It shows we've never had the chance, nor the conditions, which now we have!


----------



## Áporo

ryebreadraz said:


> Sorry, but bidding is a competition. It's proving why you can host the best games in comparison to the rest of the bidding countries. The city that could host the best games is the one that should host and while the amount of money one could generate is not in the spirit of the Olympic movement, to ignore it as a factor is foolish. Money always plays a part, rightly or wrongly.


Or that is your way of seeing things. But even if you want to see things from that kind of pragmatic perspective, then you should acknowledge that it all ends up in realpolitik. Which, in a way, is exactly what Lula is doing.


----------



## nomarandlee

Was that the first video to get claps? Well done.


----------



## ryebreadraz

Wey said:


> NO!!! It shows we've never had the chance, nor the conditions, which now we have!


Which is why you're one of the favorites now, but to act as if not having hosted the games alone means you should have now is not right. The Olympic bidding process states that the goal is to award the games to the city that could best host the games and exemplify the Olympic spirit, while pushing the Olympic movement. Having never hosted the games, Rio can certainly push the Olympic movement, acting as a a good reason for why it should host, but not THE reason. It takes more than that. It is one part of a very good bid, but that alone cannot be the reason for hosting.


----------



## nomarandlee

Wey said:


> NO!!! It shows we've never had the chance, nor the conditions, which now we have!


 It is not the other cities or the IOC's fault that the conditions haven't been right. The chances has always been there if the conditions were.


----------



## Wey

ryebreadraz said:


> Which is why you're one of the favorites now, but to act as if not having hosted the games alone means you should have now is not right. The Olympic bidding process states that the goal is to award the games to the city that could best host the games and exemplify the Olympic spirit, while pushing the Olympic movement. Having never hosted the games, Rio can certainly push the Olympic movement, acting as a a good reason for why it should host, but not THE reason. It takes more than that. It is one part of a very good bid, but that alone cannot be the reason for hosting.


Then we agree


----------



## nomarandlee

Props to Rio though. Good speakers, even with the disadvantage of speaking mostly in second langauges. Better videos then Chicago and Tokyo though not that much better then I expected. Bonus for having the cutest speaker so far.


----------



## ryebreadraz

Áporo said:


> Or that is your way of seeing things. But even if you want to see things from that kind of pragmatic perspective, then you should acknowledge that it all ends up in realpolitik. Which, in a way, is exactly what Lula is doing.


The difference is that the other bids never did acknowledge the money factor. Chicago could have walked up there and said, "choosing us lines your pockets with billions of dollars more than any other bid." It would have been completely true, but doing so would have been classless and had they done so, they would have been hammered. President Lula made an equally classless move. The IOC members are aware of the money involved, Chicago didn't need to mention it. The IOC members are aware of the comparisons between the two, it didn't need to mentioned.


----------



## Wey

I may be biased to say this, but: BEST PRESENTATION SO FAR!!! :banana:

God, I'm so excited!


----------



## Áporo

nomarandlee said:


> It is not the other cities or the IOC's fault that the conditions haven't been right. The chances has always been there if the conditions were.


But nobody disagrees on that. It's true, we didn't have the means before. That's why we insist: now we do, so have faith on us.


----------



## ryebreadraz

A very good presentation on the whole. I was not a fan of President Lula's speech, but outside of that, I think the presenttion was well handled. I was expecting more from Fernando Meirelless video though, but that could be because I had extraordinarily high expectations due to my appreciation for his films. I think that Rio exemplified why it is such a technically sound bid, although I'm sure the financial and security aspects will be questioned now.


----------



## Áporo

ryebreadraz said:


> The difference is that the other bids never did acknowledge the money factor. Chicago could have walked up there and said, "choosing us lines your pockets with billions of dollars more than any other bid." It would have been completely true, but doing so would have been classless and had they done so, they would have been hammered. President Lula made an equally classless move. The IOC members are aware of the money involved, Chicago didn't need to mention it. The IOC members are aware of the comparisons between the two, it didn't need to mentioned.


Exactly, they didn't need to mention, they are not risky choices on emerging countries. Rio, on the other hand, did need to.


----------



## Wey

nomarandlee said:


> Props to Rio though. Good speakers, even with the disadvantage of speaking mostly in second langauges. Better videos then Chicago and Tokyo though not that much better then I expected. Bonus for having the cutest speaker so far.


The languages I see as a good thing, sign of their compromise with university 

And who is that "cutest speaker"?


----------



## exciter

Who is him to tell that the other cities would not be so passionate about the games as Rio? I hope the members of CIO are clever enough to see it


----------



## ryebreadraz

49,000 rooms? I believe Chicago said that they would have 75,000. Is Rio expecting a lower number of visitors or do the have alternate accommodations planned? I believe the cruise ships are included in that 49,000 number.


----------



## nomarandlee

Áporo said:


> But nobody disagress on that. It's true, we didn't have the means before. That's why we insist: now we do, so have faith on us.


 You get the games just whenever you are deemed first ready, even if (theoretically) your bid is not as sound? That a stretch to ask others to base a selection on. 

All that means when you have the right conditions is that you should be allowed to throw your hat in the ring an earn it against others who also have the right conditions. Others shouldn't be penalized because a given city/nation wasn't ready before but only because they provide the best bid.

Anyway, if someone gives me a million dollars to throw it all or nothing on one bet I am putting it on Rio. They were proactive, effective, and direct at addressing concerns of their bid. They at least equaled and probably surpassed Chicago's presentation.


----------



## nomarandlee

Wey said:


> The languages I see as a good thing, sign of their compromise with university
> 
> And who is that "cutest speaker"?


 The 20 something Olympian gal. I mean not great looking but above average.


----------



## ryebreadraz

Prince Albert sure likes his legacy doesn't he?

I'm shocked that nobody questioned Rio on security and their budget, which has been challenged by those who have read the bid. I'd like to hear a response from the Rio delegation on the subject because some good questions have been raised about security and budget, but could easily be explained away.


----------



## Áporo

Of course not! That's a plus. Rio's bid is sound enough. And on top of everything, we have the plus factor.


----------



## nomarandlee

Yea, i am getting tired of that question myself. Legacy? To throw a good party, watch some sports, and not go into debt. What else does he f'n want.


----------



## Áporo

I totally agree with him. I believe legacy to be one of the most important items. We would make a much better world with more Barcelonas.


----------



## TEBC

10/10

Jus perfect.. Best presentation so far!! With a lot of passion from soul and heart! And showingall the guarantees needed to host!! Rio will get it!!


----------



## ryebreadraz

I don't think the guarantees question was answered so well. They basically said that they would fulfill their obligations because they wanted to and had to, but I think the IOC is concerned with being able to fulfill the obligations on budget because of the criticism regarding costs that the Olympics can received. There are numbers and facts to support their claim that it can be done, yet they didn't use them. I equate the answer to Chicago's legacy answer. A chance to make a major impact and they let it slip away.


----------



## ryebreadraz

TEBC said:


> 10/10
> 
> Jus perfect.. Best presentation so far!! With a lot of passion from soul and heart! And showingall the guarantees needed to host!! Rio will get it!!


I agree that it was the best presentation, but I wouldn't say that it was by far and certainly would not give it a 10. If I gave Chicago a 7.5, I'm giving Rio an 8. Very good, but a few missed opportunities.


----------



## Áporo

I believe the most significant difference between our points of view, is that you guys see the Olympic Games as a great party, and we see them as an opportunity of renovation. You see the event, we see the legacy.


----------



## Wey

ryebreadraz said:


> I don't think the guarantees question was answered so well. They basically said that they would fulfill their obligations because they wanted to and had to, but I think the IOC is concerned with being able to fulfill the obligations on budget because of the criticism regarding costs that the Olympics can received. There are numbers and facts to support their claim that it can be done, yet they didn't use them. I equate the answer to Chicago's legacy answer. A chance to make a major impact and they let it slip away.


The answers part was BY FAR the worst one! hno:

They ran out of focus on two questions... gosh, how much I HATE Sérgio Cabral!!


----------



## RobH

OK, I'm reading here Rio's presentation was great, whilst the general consensus on the Gamesbids forums is that it was a bit of a trainwreck - even the Brazilians on there are saying they're dissapointed with it. I'm at work so I missed it, but it's weird how two different forums are coming to completely different conclusions.

I mean, I just read this on Gamesbids from one of its most informed and respected members after he'd watched Rio's presentation:



> I honestly though Rio would just absolutely blitz this - that they had done their homework and knew how to work the room. That was a stonishing. I am.. I am... almost crying from laughter, shaking in horrorr and aghast!
> 
> As a long time Olympic watcher, former media representative and having worked for a number of bids in a consultative position I am amazed.
> 
> That may have cost the Brazilians 2016.


----------



## ryebreadraz

Áporo said:


> I believe the most significant difference between our points of view, is that you guys see the Olympic Games as a great party, and we see them as an opportunity of renovation. You see the event, we see the legacy.


The problem with relying on legacy is the history of the Games has shown a poor legacy of cost overruns and unfulfilled guarantees. Legacy is nice speak, but more often than not, the Olympics have left a poor legacy so that term leaves people weary.


----------



## TEBC

"Rio presentation is concluded. Both President Lula and Carlos Nuzman were empassioned and inspiring. It was a very good presentation."

http://twitter.com/gamesbids


----------



## ryebreadraz

RobH said:


> OK, I'm reading here Rio's presentation was great, whilst the general consensus on the Gamesbids forums that it was a bit of a trainwreck - even the Brazilians on there are saying they're dissapointed with it. I'm at work so I missed it, but it's weird how two different forums are coming to completely different conclusions.


I think the posters here are more emotional with regards to the bids, while those over on GamesBids are more practical. You could argue which is the better approach, but I think it explains the difference.

The Rio presentation did well to address the technical side of the bid that will leave the legacy so many want and exemplified Rio's beauty, while making sure to note the fact that, in their opinion, it's time to come to S. America. If Rio could do what they say they will do, the Games would be extraordinary and the country would be better off for it.

I think where the Rio presentation fell short is answering the questions that have dogged the bid, specifically regarding security and financials, which is something that the people on GamesBids, who spend an extraordinary abount of time reviewing bid after bid, games after games, will focus on, especially withe the cost overruns plaguing London and Vancouver. I think in a time of global economic uncertainty and the criticism the Olympics have come under for the debt they cause, people who follow this each and every bid want to see the safe bid that they know can be done well, even if it doesn't reach for the stars.


----------



## Carlos Teixeira

well done Rio... great videos... lot ofs emotion moments...


----------



## TEBC

RobH said:


> OK, I'm reading here Rio's presentation was great, whilst the general consensus on the *Gamesbids forums* is that it was a bit of a trainwreck - even the Brazilians on there are saying they're dissapointed with it. I'm at work so I missed it, but it's weird how two different forums are coming to completely different conclusions.
> 
> I mean, I just read this on Gamesbids from one of its most informed and respected members after he'd watched Rio's presentation:


GamebidsForum are know for the great number of people against Rio´s bid. Including a lot of brazilians. They are not the best to answer how it went.


----------



## TEBC

President Lula's Empassioned Remarks Highlight Rio 2016 Olympic Bid Presentation
Friday, October 2, 2009 7:12am EDT GB Editor 
Font size: 

Rio de Janeiro presented their 2016 Olympic bid to the IOC third, at 12:05 PM local time in Copenhagen. A summary follows.

IOC member from Brazil Joao Havelange took the stage first. He shared memories of past Games that he participated in.

"I dream of history being made in 2016, the first Games in South America"

Havelange asked IOC members to help celebrate his 100th birthday at the Rio 2016 Games.

President of the Brazilian Olympic Committee Carlos Nuzman took the podium next. He described his past and experience in the Olympic movement. He said he dreams of seeing the whole world in Rio.

"Our economy is dynamic and strong and ready to host the Games" he said.

"Yes, Brazil is ready, Rio is ready. Ready to host the Games of certainty..."

"We are members of the same team that delivered the 2007 Pan American and Parapan-American Games"

Nuzman then showed his now-famous map of Olympic Games spread throughout the world with the exception of Africa and South America. He made a plea to send the Games to South America for the first time.

A video was presented showing various athletic and cultural events happening in typical Rio style. Images of the 2007 Pan Am Games were added.

Sergio Cabral, Governor of the State of Rio de Janiero took the stage and reminded IOC members that Rio was voted happiest city in the world by Forbes Magazine.

Cabral outlined financial plans and goals for the 2016 Games. He said they were ready to start immediately. Transportation improvements are to be completed prior the start of the 2014 World Cup.

With respect to security concerns Cabral said "changes are happening, and happening as the result of sport".

He said policing changes were made as a result of hosting the 2007 Pan Am Games.

He concluded "our people are ready".

Henrique Meirelles, President of the Central Bank of Brazil took the stage and outlined the economic situtation in Brazil including investments and employment. He reviewed the validity of of Rio 2016's finacial plan.

Meirelles said Brazil has the 10th largest economy of the world and will soon be 5th.

Eduardo Paes, Mayor of Rio de Janiero said that the World Cup in 2014 would be used as a springboard for a magnificent Olympic Games in 2016.

He then reviewed the Games masterplan emphasizing short transportation times. A 3D flyover provided a view of the venues planned for the Olympic Games.

He emphasized the valuable legacy venues will provide empasizing that the Olympic Village will provide much required housing and other facilities will be valuable for business.

"Rio 2016 will help change the face of Rio, for visitors and residents for years to come."

The Mayor reminded the IOC members that public support in Rio is 85%.

Brazilian athlete, Sabel Swan, helped develop the venue plan and emphasized that is was designed for the athletes.

She introduced legendary football player Pele and described how he was transformed by sport.

She introduced three other Brazilian athletes and described their accomplishments were recognized.

President Lula of Brazil took the podium. He spoke about millions of Brazilians following the bid on television.

"We are a people passionate about sports and passionate about life"

"I honestly believe it is Brazil's time."

He said that Brazil's bid is the only bid from a country that hasn't hosted before. He said that to the others, it is "just another Games".

"For us it will be an unparalleled opportunity."

"The opportunity now is to expand the Games to new continents. It is time to light the cauldron in a tropical climate."

"The Olympic Games belongs to all people, all continents and all humanity."

"Rio is ready, give us this chance and you will not regret it."

President Lula concluded his emotional remarks.

Another video showed Brazilian culture.

Carlos Nuzman took the podium once again.

"The Olympic flame has always burned the brightest when it has brought people together and marked a new chapter in history."

"Give hope to all cities who inspire to host the Games."

Questions were taken from the floor.

Carlos Nuzman addressed a question about doping - he said Rio will investigate doping matters and exchange information. He said the rules of the IOC regarding doping will be respected.

Carlos Osario answered a question about accomodation and described a flexible plan that addresses the needs of the IOC. The Mayor of Rio, responding to IOC criticism that cruise ships couldn't be reserved seven years out, assured that this would not be a problem.

Prince Albert of Monaco asked what legacy was most important to Rio's bid. The Governor of Rio responded that Rio provides the best legacy of the four cities in terms of infrastructure, transportation, enviroment and quality of life but he said the greatest leagacy will be self-esteem for all Brazilians.

IOC Member Austin Sealy asked how the IOC can be certain that there is no risk to the delivery of the Games. President Lula fielded the question and ensured the committtment of the Federal Government and said that Rio will have the opportunity to deliver more than what was promised.

The meeting was adjourned.

http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_bids/rio_2016/1216134728.html


----------



## ryebreadraz

TEBC said:


> GamebidsForum are know for the great number of people against Rio´s bid. Including a lot of brazilians. They are not the best to answer how it went.


In fairness, the biggest complaint you hear from the GamesBids posters is that Rio shouldn't have even made the shortlist because Doha scored higher in the evaluations and that the technical evaluations were not worthy of an Olympic host. I think there is an argument to be made there. It's not one I would agree with, but it would raise questions as to the IOC's evaluation methods if the city with the fifth highest score did win the Games.


----------



## Wey

RobH said:


> OK, I'm reading here Rio's presentation was great, whilst the general consensus on the Gamesbids forums is that it was a bit of a trainwreck - even the Brazilians on there are saying they're dissapointed with it. I'm at work so I missed it, but it's weird how two different forums are coming to completely different conclusions.
> 
> I mean, I just read this on Gamesbids from one of its most informed and respected members after he'd watched Rio's presentation:


Oh please! That has the weight of a plum.

I want to hear what the MEDIA VEHICLES have to say, exclusively!


----------



## RobH

No, people on Gamesbids with Rio logos in their signatures are saying the same thing. There is a general feeling of let-down over there, which has nothing to do with bias.

I'm not talking about the site's news page, I'km talking about Rio supporters in their forums. It's weird how differently they saw this compared to Brazilians here.


----------



## nomarandlee

ryebreadraz said:


> I think where the Rio presentation fell short is answering the questions that have dogged the bid, specifically regarding security and financials, which is something that the people on GamesBids, who spend an extraordinary abount of time reviewing bid after bid, games after games, will focus on, especially withe the cost overruns plaguing London and Vancouver. I think in a time of global economic uncertainty and the criticism the Olympics have come under for the debt they cause, people who follow this each and every bid want to see the safe bid that they know can be done well, even if it doesn't reach for the stars.


 Brazil almost made it sound as if it was a lock to not face economic turmoil and they put forth as proof that they seem relatively unscathed by the latest economic crises and have solid growth. This would seem extraordinary short term memory give the periodic economic difficulties, currency wrecks, and ruinous inflation at times over the last sixty or so years. It is good to be optimistic that one may finally be over the hump to count on it without reservation is risky.

A good five year or even ten year economic run doesn't make a fortified bullet proof economy be it a Brazilian, American, or British one.


----------



## TEBC

RobH said:


> No, people on Gamesbids with Rio logos in their signatures are saying the same thing. There is a general feeling of let-down over there, which has nothing to do with bias.
> 
> I'm not talking about the site's news page, I'km talking about Rio supporters in their forums. It's weird how differently they saw this compared to Brazilians here.


Ok, anywaym that is only supporters/hatters opinion, im sure ioc members thinksotherwise.


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

gutooo said:


> Go RIO!


RIO will be selected hopefully........No American city should be selected


----------



## RobH

> Ok, anywaym that is only supporters/hatters opinion, im sure ioc members thinksotherwise.


Yeh, but _they're_ not sure of that at all. I missed the presentation and I'm not sure who to believe. Some are saying 10/10, others are saying it's a trainwreck. It's confusing. Who knows what the IOC thinks?


----------



## nomarandlee

Ahmad Rashid Ahmad said:


> RIO will be selected hopefully........No American city should be selected


If that is the case then they wouldn't have been invited to the party. Any of the four is worthy of being nominated.


----------



## Wey

RobH said:


> No, people on Gamesbids with Rio logos in their signatures are saying the same thing. There is a general feeling of let-down over there, which has nothing to do with bias.
> 
> I'm not talking about the site's news page, I'km talking about Rio supporters in their forums. It's weird how differently they saw this compared to Brazilians here.


That place is fueled with alienated people, from ALL SIDES. It shouldn't be a parameter of anything at all, specially since it almost never seems to make a right prediction...


----------



## TEBC

nomarandlee said:


> Brazil almost made it sound as if it was a lock to not face economic turmoil and they put forth as proof that they seem relatively unscathed by the latest economic crises and have solid growth. This would seem extraordinary short term memory give the periodic economic difficulties, currency wrecks, and ruinous inflation at times over the last sixty or so years. It is good to be optimistic that one may finally be over the hump to count on it without reservation is risky.
> 
> A good five year or even ten year economic run doesn't make a fortified bullet proof economy be it a Brazilian, American, or British one.


About the last US/Worldwide crisis I can afirm the the average Brazilian would not evenknow that the world was in crisis. The effects here were minimum. What happened was just our economy stop growing in high numbers. Brazil did a verygood job with Countries´international reserves. For sure we have money to host it.


----------



## nomarandlee

RobH said:


> Yeh, but they're not sure of that at all. I missed the presentation and I'm not sure who to believe. Some are saying 10/10, others are saying it's a trainwreck. It's confusing.


 I could see different levels of good or OK but anything resembling a train wreck I really saw no evidence of.


----------



## TEBC

RobH said:


> Yeh, but they're not sure of that at all. I missed the presentation and I'm not sure who to believe. Some are saying 10/10, others are saying it's a trainwreck. It's confusing.


Well, you cant trust in me 100% because Im speaking as a brazilian who was very touched by sentimental feelings. Maybe the world sees different.


----------



## Erektion

Ok I'm really upset I missed Chicago's presentation.
Tokyo: Didn't rate it before today, but I was blown away by their commitment to infrastructure, sport, professionalism and the Olympic movement.
Rio: My favourite but unfortunately I'm one of those underwhelmed. I felt the female speaker did an amazing job and had me in tears. She embodied the Olympic spirit. Unfortunately it didn't gel after her. I wanted to know more about the venues. 
Madrid: After being surprised by Tokyo...who knows!
Oh and I'm from Australia. You don't get much further away and unbiased than that!


----------



## 1772

When is it supposed to be announced?


----------



## rsol2000

Rio better apresentation.
GO RIO!


----------



## RobH

In just over 5 hours time I think. 6:30 Copenhagen time.


----------



## Áporo

ryebreadraz said:


> The problem with relying on legacy is the history of the Games has shown a poor legacy of cost overruns and unfulfilled guarantees. Legacy is nice speak, but more often than not, the Olympics have left a poor legacy so that term leaves people weary.


I see your point. And I have to admit I myself have many concerns on Brazilian Politian’s (and population in general) ability to make as much profit out of this opportunity as they actually could. But Rio does feel willing to take that risk.


----------



## 1772

RobH said:


> In just over 5 hours time I think. 6:30 Copenhagen time.


Ok, cheers.


----------



## RobH

*edit, sorry I meant just over 4 hours.


----------



## exciter

Madrid bid's time.. and while, Rio delays it's press conference at same time, coincidence?


----------



## Mr.Underground

1772 said:


> When is it supposed to be announced?


You can find the complete timetable of the congress here:

http://www.2009olympiccongress.com/...9121stIOCSessionandXIIIOlympicCongress_2_.pdf

Announcement will be between 18.30-19.00


----------



## SkyLerm

Good Luck Madrid!


----------



## Wey

A bit non-sensical the Madrid video... though I liked the execution


----------



## nomarandlee

The Madrid video isn't bad. I have no idea what in the heck the English voice over that goes along with it is all about though. A rather odd accent.


----------



## Wey

The second video is amazing, loved it!


----------



## Mr.Underground

You can see live the sessio, the presentation of the bids and the announcemente here:

http://www.olympic.org/en/content/Olympic-Games/Candidate-Cities/Elections-for-the-2016-Games/


----------



## TEBC

very creative!! loved


----------



## TEBC

Madrid, after Rio is present a very good presentention!! For me it was:

Chicago 6.5/10
Tokyo 6/10
Rio de Janeiro 9/10
Madrid 8,5/10


----------



## samba_man

what´s your opinion guys, for the best video so far ?


----------



## zdaddy233

I feel like Rio's presentation is almost avoiding the physical part of the olympic bid, and instead going ahead 100% on emotions. We'll see how that pans out.


----------



## nomarandlee

Brazil - 7.5
Chicago - 7.0
Madrid - 6.0
Tokyo - 5.0


----------



## TEBC

I think passion is in latins people blood!! Rio and Madrid were the best when talking about passion!!!


----------



## JR Nazareth

*Isabel Swan speaks claw of Brazilian athletes

*Isabel Swan fala da garra dos atletas brasileiros


http://video.globo.com/Videos/Playe...FALA+DA+GARRA+DOS+ATLETAS+BRASILEIROS,00.html


----------



## TEBC

zdaddy233 said:


> I feel like Rio's presentation is almost avoiding the *physical part of the* olympic bid, and instead going ahead 100% on emotions. We'll see how that pans out.


What about security, economic and acommodations´explications given/


----------



## TEBC

I want to see the japanese girl shouting again!!


----------



## JR Nazareth

* Nuzman closing presentations for Rio

* Carlos Arthur Nuzman encerra a apresentação da candidatura carioca


http://video.globo.com/Videos/Playe...A+APRESENTACAO+DA+CANDIDATURA+CARIOCA,00.html


----------



## JR Nazareth




----------



## zdaddy233

TEBC said:


> What about security, economic and acommodations´explications given/


not nearly as well done/convincing as the other, especially Tokyo. They nailed that part


----------



## nomarandlee

Been a long time coming. Off to a hopeful celibration in five minutes. Congrats to the eventual winner and good luck with your games. Whoever gets the right is sure to throw a good one. :cheers:


----------



## Erektion

I can't see a clear winner!


----------



## Gerardogt

[/QUOTE]





[/QUOTE]


----------



## JR Nazareth

* This video tells all about our project .... Rio 2016 .... 

That beat the best!


----------



## TEBC

Rio puts its serious face on for 2016 Olympic bid
Friday, 02 October 2009 


By David Owen in Copenhagen

October 2 - Carnival on celluloid it was not. Anyone expecting the Rio de Janeiro presentation to be a riot of tropical colour performed to a throbbing soundtrack will have been disappointed.



Instead, what we had was a sober, serious affair designed to persuade assembled International Olympic Committee (IOC) dignitaries that the Brazilian city would make a thoroughly trustworthy partner - and that it was time for the Games to come to South America.


The closest to a note of levity, as I recall, came in the opening observations of Joao Havelange, the ex-boss of FIFA who is now the longest-serving IOC member with 46 years to his name. 

Havelange invited his colleagues to join him in Rio in 2016…for his 100th birthday.

Another surprise to some: not a word from Pelé. 

The great Brazilian footballer was there alright, but did no more than wave. 

Instead his story was sketched in, with a few deft brushstrokes, by Isabel Swan, a young and photogenic Beijing sailing medallist.


President Lula, following in the wake of the current resident of the White House, was passion and pugnacity personified.


"I honestly believe it is Brazil’s time," he said.


"Among the top ten economies of the world, Brazil is the only country that has not hosted the Olympic and Paralympic Games.


"Among the countries that today compete to host the Games, we are the only one that has never had this honour.


"For the others, it will be just one more Games."


The other three cities may well beg to differ on that last point, but there was no doubting the emotion with which he asserted, during what was a lengthy and polished intervention, that it was "time to light the Olympic cauldron in a tropical country".


For me though, even Lula was upstaged rather by Speaker Number Five: one Henrique Meirelles.


As possibly not many of you will know, Mr Meirelles, the embodiment of sobriety – and hence the antithesis of what most of us expect from Rio – is Governor of the Brazilian Central Bank.


His role, as well as ramming home the message that Brazil would be a copper-bottomed partner, was to tell IOC members – many still living in economies mired in recession – that Brazil was booming.


"We have seen growth of almost 8 per cent in the second quarter," the good Governor told us with an air of unimpeachable authority. 

"We have recorded our lowest ever unemployment rate for the month of July.”

You get the idea.


Besides this, and a slinky, understated bossa nova soundtrack, the presentation was notable (to we Olympic junkies) for skilful insertion of little touches designed to pick up the odd vote here and there: a volley of Spanish from Rio Mayor, Eduardo Paes; a group of Middle Eastern gentlemen in headcloths riding a cable car. 

That sort of thing. 

In this way, the fingerprints of the ground-breaking London 2012 presentation four years ago were in evidence.


Did I also detect a sideways swipe at Chicago – perceived by many as its main rival – in the heavy emphasis on the city’s incomparable beaches, both in the first film and a lingering final image of the five-ring logo emblazoned on a stretch of sand? (The Windy City has stated that its athletes' Village would have a private beach.)


"You think you’ve got beaches?", the image seemed to be saying.

"We’ve got beaches."


Will it be enough to push the home of Copacabana and the Sugar Loaf over the line ahead of its rivals?


Not long to wait now.


----------



## TEBC

zdaddy233 said:


> not nearly as well done/convincing as the other, especially Tokyo. *They nailed that part*





TEBC said:


> Rio puts its serious face on for 2016 Olympic bid
> Friday, 02 October 2009
> 
> 
> By David Owen in Copenhagen
> 
> October 2 - Carnival on celluloid it was not. Anyone expecting the Rio de Janeiro presentation to be a riot of tropical colour performed to a throbbing soundtrack will have been disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, what *we had was a sober, serious affair designed to persuade assembled International Olympic Committee (IOC)* dignitaries that the Brazilian city would make a thoroughly trustworthy partner - and that it was time for the Games to come to South America.
> 
> 
> The closest to a note of levity, as I recall, came in the opening observations of Joao Havelange, the ex-boss of FIFA who is now the longest-serving IOC member with 46 years to his name.
> 
> Havelange invited his colleagues to join him in Rio in 2016…for his 100th birthday.
> 
> Another surprise to some: not a word from Pelé.
> 
> The great Brazilian footballer was there alright, but did no more than wave.
> 
> Instead his story was sketched in, with a few deft brushstrokes, by Isabel Swan, a young and photogenic Beijing sailing medallist.
> 
> 
> President Lula, following in the wake of the current resident of the White House, was passion and pugnacity personified.
> 
> 
> "I honestly believe it is Brazil’s time," he said.
> 
> 
> "Among the top ten economies of the world, Brazil is the only country that has not hosted the Olympic and Paralympic Games.
> 
> 
> "Among the countries that today compete to host the Games, we are the only one that has never had this honour.
> 
> 
> "For the others, it will be just one more Games."
> 
> 
> The other three cities may well beg to differ on that last point, but there was no doubting the emotion with which he asserted, during what was a lengthy and polished intervention, that it was "time to light the Olympic cauldron in a tropical country".
> 
> 
> *For me though, even Lula was upstaged rather by Speaker Number Five: one Henrique Meirelles.
> 
> 
> As possibly not many of you will know, Mr Meirelles, the embodiment of sobriety – and hence the antithesis of what most of us expect from Rio – is Governor of the Brazilian Central Bank.*
> 
> 
> *His role, as well as ramming home the message that Brazil would be a copper-bottomed partner, was to tell IOC members – many still living in economies mired in recession – that Brazil was booming.*
> 
> 
> "*We have seen growth of almost 8 per cent in the second quarter," the good Governor told us with an air of unimpeachable authority. *
> 
> "*We have recorded our lowest ever unemployment rate for the month of July.”
> 
> You get the idea.*
> 
> 
> Besides this, and a slinky, understated bossa nova soundtrack, the presentation was notable (to we Olympic junkies) for skilful insertion of little touches designed to pick up the odd vote here and there: a volley of Spanish from Rio Mayor, Eduardo Paes; a group of Middle Eastern gentlemen in headcloths riding a cable car.
> 
> That sort of thing.
> 
> In this way, the fingerprints of the ground-breaking London 2012 presentation four years ago were in evidence.
> 
> 
> Did I also detect a sideways swipe at Chicago – perceived by many as its main rival – in the heavy emphasis on the city’s incomparable beaches, both in the first film and a lingering final image of the five-ring logo emblazoned on a stretch of sand? (The Windy City has stated that its athletes' Village would have a private beach.)
> 
> 
> "You think you’ve got beaches?", the image seemed to be saying.
> 
> "We’ve got beaches."
> 
> 
> Will it be enough to push the home of Copacabana and the Sugar Loaf over the line ahead of its rivals?
> 
> 
> Not long to wait now.



Did we watch the same presentation??


----------



## Lonesome Traveler

OOOOMMMMMGGGGGG MADRID AND RIO!!!


----------



## parcdesprinces

Go Rio..... or Go Europe YEEES ! I'm happy know !


----------



## Pavlemadrid

MADRID PLEASE, MADRID PLEASE, PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Congratulations Rio!


----------



## ØlandDK

You really have to be from Spain to believe that Madrid will get it...


----------



## GuiBR

RIO

_*Brasiiil:dance:*_


----------



## -Corey-

Omg I can't believe it , then my other option is Rio de Janeiro, at least I had Madrid in number 3.


----------



## Patrick Highrise

damm need to wait one hour more until we know


----------



## ghost101

What? We have to wait an hour lol.


----------



## Walbanger

Well this is thrilling


----------



## JR Nazareth

RIO AND MADRID.....


----------



## rsol2000

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
CHICAGO GO HOME!

VISIT RIO 2016!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505924&page=260


----------



## Cristovão471

Rio vs Madrid!!! ahhh, Rio is the winner fo sho.


----------



## World 2 World

Go Rio!!!!


----------



## Onn

Oh well, fun while it lasted. How stupid though that they would pick Madrid BEFORE Chicago! Considering London is already getting an Olympics....Hopefully Madrid wins now to show how much a shame this voting system really is.


----------



## Ribarca

Wow, great final. Win win situation.


----------



## ØlandDK

Why am I even following this - oh right they are spamming all Danish channels with it :lol:


----------



## rakesh

It's Rio Vs. Madrid... Go Rio!!!!


----------



## TEBC

If Madrid wins over Rio, Tokyo and Chicago will be the same as Atlanta beating Athens!! It cant be!!


----------



## Lonesome Traveler

I am dying here shiiiiite!!!! :bash:


----------



## spyguy

rsol2000 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> CHICAGO GO HOME!


So you don't want us to visit Rio? Alright.


----------



## Ribarca

ØlandDK said:


> You really have to be from Spain to believe that Madrid will get it...


They did make it into the final.... They lost the other time one on 1 vote before getting into the final. Which they would have won on the Francophone and LA votes.


----------



## Ribarca

TEBC said:


> If Madrid wins over Rio, Tokyo and Chicago will be the same as Atlanta beating Athens!! It cant be!!


Madrid has the best bid in these harsh financial times. Since when did Rio invent the games anyway?


----------



## Fabrega

There is no such rule as rotation of continent, plus London has nothing in comon with Madrid, completly different cities people and culture. I think Madrid's creative presentation was on point. But is true that Rio was the last city i wanted to go against if we got to the finals.


----------



## TEBC

The two emotional presentations got it!! Emotions still count!!


----------



## Wey

I'll wellcome all chicagoans, because I'm a proud and open brazilian, no hard feelings anyone!!!


----------



## swifty78

Madrid must of pulled one hell of a rabbit outta the hat trick!!! Fingers crossed for Rio


----------



## Ribarca

Do the Latin American members actually vote for Rio or for Madrid.


----------



## Lonesome Traveler

I think Madrid will make it, they want to play safe :-s


----------



## -Corey-

I hope Rio ^^


----------



## TEBC

Obama is getting headaches now!! He should stayed home...


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Omg i don't believe it!! i'm crying!! Rio is in the final!!


----------



## antriksh_sfo

Tokyo was sure to go.
Any idea about how many votes Chicago or Tokyo got in the first & second rounds?


----------



## Ribarca

I would not bet against Rio now. The 1st games in South America is a massive factor. South Africa got the World cup as well.


----------



## DFDalton

What a shocker for Chicago. Kind of a lose/win for me as a Republican Chicagolander. If Chicago had won, the Obamas would not really have been able to claim the credit. The loss in the first round, after the Obamas reaped a week of vitriol from the right and even many in the political center in this country for wasting valuable time and resources, further weakens a President on a really bad losing streak. 

Can't wait to hear the radio talk shows. They are going to have a field day with this.

Oh, btw, congrats to Rio who appears to have it sewn up.


----------



## jvst0619

Lonesome Traveler said:


> I think Madrid will make it, they want to play safe :-s


Maybe, Madrid is a safe choice but an Olympic Game in South America will be far more exciting.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Can madrid host it after london?? Anybody anwers please!


----------



## lucasluzmg

It´s time for RIO it´s our time!
GOOOOOOOOOO RIO


----------



## JR Nazareth

Congratulations to all CITIES ..... did a great job ..... IF YOU WIN RIO DE JANEIRO, a joy FOR COUNTRY AND ESPECIALLY TO PEOPLE CITY WONDERFUL! 

Count on the support CHICAGO AND TOKYO ...!!!


----------



## Ribarca

Madrid just rides the Barcelona 1992 games. Still the best games ever.


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

¡¡MADRID 2016  !!!


----------



## Ribarca

JimB said:


> Great games, certainly, but no better than Sydney.


That's debatable. If you read or listen to the coverage of the voting the opinion that the Barcelona one was the best ever is still widely supported.


----------



## TEBC

Heart and Passion beats Technics and Cockyness


----------



## spyguy

abrandao said:


> I totally agree with you on Rio de Janeiro to win the OG.
> 
> But Europe is not going to hold 3 in row:
> 
> 2004: Athens
> 2008: PEKING
> 2012: London
> 2016: ... (Rio, I hope).


Madrid is a wonderful city, but if they win there needs to be loud protest against the IOC voting process. Athens, London, Sochi, Madrid* - it's kind of getting out of hand.


----------



## ryebreadraz

We saw what so many Chicago supporters feared. Unless there is a clear, clear favorite, the voting system almost encourages voters to get rid of a couple candidates before taking the vote seriously. This causes voters to vote geographically early on and there can be surprise eliminations early because of this, as voters are not voting for who they really think should host the games. It's a flawed system and something I think the Chicago supporters saw as a real threat to their bid, which it was.


----------



## Xfire101

parcdesprinces said:


> Paris won't be candidate anymore: FOREVER ! :mad2:


The news just keeps getting beter and better......


----------



## RobH

TEBC said:


> Heart and Passion beats Technics and Cockyness


There's such a thing as being a graceless winner you know, not that Rio's even won anything yet.


----------



## Lonesome Traveler

TEBC said:


> I will be very sad if Rio loses But at the same time very happy for Madrid!! They deserve after 2012!! But Still, I think Rio got it!!


I won't be happy if Madrid wins :-s

But we will have to accept it.


----------



## TEBC

4 games in Europe in the last 6 games?? That cant be!!

Athens (Europe)
Turim (Europe)
Beijing (Asia)
Vancouver (America)
London (Europe)
Sochi (Europe)


----------



## JimB

Madchester Guy said:


> It would be three if the Winter Olympics is included (Sochi 2014).
> 
> Come on Rio! Was very surprised to see Chicago out so soon.


I don't really count the Winter Olympics. It's a totally different and vastly more limited pool of bid cities.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

^^ i remember!! Barcelona 92 was memorable! If rio wins we will don't believe it! All brasil will come to Rio, it will be massive! It will be memorable!


----------



## poxuy

spyguy said:


> Madrid is a wonderful city, but if they win there needs to be loud protest against the IOC voting process. Athens, London, Sochi, Madrid* - it's kind of getting out of hand.


And Torino


----------



## TEBC

RobH said:


> There's such a thing as being a graceless winner you know, not that Rio's even won anything yet.


Yes, but just knowing that people like you are really pissed is a victory for me!! even if Rio loses, Im happy with Madrid.


----------



## Ribarca

ryebreadraz said:


> We saw what so many Chicago supporters feared. Unless there is a clear, clear favorite, the voting system almost encourages voters to get rid of a couple candidates before taking the vote seriously. This causes voters to vote geographically early on and there can be surprise eliminations early because of this, as voters are not voting for who they really think should host the games. It's a flawed system and something I think the Chicago supporters saw as a real threat to their bid, which it was.


Chicago seemed to suffer from a lack of support. The question of whether it was financially feasible also played a big role. Rio has the support of the people. Madrid has the financial advantage for having built almost all venues.


----------



## Livno80101

JimB said:


> Three?
> 
> You're forgetting about Beijiing?





abrandao said:


> I totally agree with you on Rio de Janeiro to win the OG.
> 
> But Europe is not going to hold 3 in row:
> 
> 2004: Athens
> 2008: PEKING
> 2012: London
> 2016: ... (Rio, I hope).


Well, I included Winter Games also, they are important too.


----------



## RobH

TEBC said:


> Yes, but just knowing that people like you are really pissed is a victory for me!! even if Rio loses, Im happy with Madrid.


People like me? You don't know me c#ntface hno:

I do, however know that from your posts you don't deserve an Olympics in your city. Your posts lack Olympic spirit and have done throughout this thread. I'll be happy if Rio wins, but not for you, as you've consistently been a **** in this thread.


----------



## zdaddy233

well with Chicago out, go Rio!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

RobH said:


> There's such a thing as being a graceless winner you know, not that Rio's even won anything yet.


^^ totally agreed! let's stay calm!


----------



## TEBC

If rio wins it will be bad for Toronto bidding for 2020 because we are in america??


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

RobH said:


> People like me? You don't know me c#ntface hno:
> 
> I do, however know that from your posts you don't deserve an Olympics in your city. Your posts lack Olympic spirit. I'll be happy if Rio wins, but not for you, tw#t.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## redspork02

WOW!!
I cannot believe Chicago was voted out in the first round.
Something smells funny,,,,,,,
it either shows how much the world hates the US or how much internal politics is involved in the IOC (Samaranch). Im not a sore loser, im just upset it went out in the first round. THE FIRST ROUND!! AHHAHHA

If Samaranch has that much influnce, the IOC needs reform!
Good try Chicago, maybe 2020.

Go Rio!! cuz they are cool peoples.
Not Madrid, not Europe, again.


----------



## ryebreadraz

japanese001 said:


> My expectation
> 
> 2016 Rio
> 2020 Madrid
> 2024 India
> 2028 Chicago
> 2032 Tokyo
> 2036 South Africa
> 2040 Indonesia


Chicago will not bid again. Expect any future US bids to come from San Francisco or maybe even Philadelphia.


----------



## zazo1

Madrid won't bid again if the city doesn't win..


----------



## zdaddy233

ryebreadraz said:


> Chicago will not bid again. Expect any future US bids to come from San Francisco or maybe even Philadelphia.


San Francisco will be the one. Its called the Paris of the west for a reason.

Maybe New York would try again. I still dont think the design of the city would be viable for such an event. The culture cant be topped however.


----------



## Mr.Underground

ryebreadraz said:


> Chicago will not bid again. Expect any future US bids to come from San Francisco or maybe even Philadelphia.


I hope NYC.


----------



## ryebreadraz

If Rio wins, doesn't the evaluation process have to come under fire? Not to say that Rio isn't capable of hosting the Games, but if the city that came in fifth in the evaluation behind Doha wins the Games then should the evaluation process be overhauled because clearly it doesn't do much to help determine who is best equipped to host the Games?


----------



## Mr.Underground

zazo said:


> Madrid won't bid again if the city doesn't win..


Stop with Paris and Madrid.


----------



## xlchris

2028 is for Amsterdam/Rotterdam


----------



## ryebreadraz

Mr.Underground said:


> I hope NYC.


Unlikely. I can't imagine NYC going the route of temporary stadium and with the New Meadowlands Stadium opening, there's no use for a new stadium.


----------



## Qtya

There is no such place as London, though... :master:


----------



## Qtya

gramercy said:


> agreed, but i think eastern-europe is more likely for 2024


Welcome back Pal... :cheers:


----------



## Mr.Underground

ryebreadraz said:


> If Rio wins, doesn't the evaluation process have to come under fire? Not to say that Rio isn't capable of hosting the Games, but if the city that came in fifth in the evaluation behind Doha wins the Games then should the evaluation process be overhauled because clearly it doesn't do much to help determine who is best equipped to host the Games?


Who votes doesn't know the bid, votes for other reasons without knowing the bids.

Rio had no chance against Tokyo, but is going to win.


----------



## Lonesome Traveler

:-s


----------



## ØlandDK

Copenhagen 2024 :nuts:


----------



## cphdude

Nyuszi said:


> Strongly hope, otherwise Budapest's 2020 plans a fxcked... hno:
> 
> GOOOOOOO RIOOOOOO!


And how many european ioc menbers will think like that...? Rio may get it, just because everyone in europe doesnt want madrid to get it...


----------



## Lonesome Traveler

tsc tsc tsc:bash:


----------



## cphdude

zazo said:


> Madrid won't bid again if the city doesn't win..


They only bid this time, because IOC told them that it would be a really, really great idea...


----------



## Basincreek

The US isn't gonna bid again for a very long time. It's clear that the IOC has no interest in letting a US city host again. It would just be first round knockout after first round knockout. The quality of the bid would be entirely beside the point (they could throw up the the most technically competent bid ever with seventy billion in guarantees) since the whole process is just about letting the US know how much they hate us and want us all dead.


----------



## cphdude

ØlandDK said:


> Copenhagen 2024 :nuts:


You mean 2224 right?


----------



## ØlandDK

cphdude said:


> You mean 2224 right?


http://sydsvenskan.se/sport/article433483/Dansk-politiker-villbrsoka-OS-med-Malmo.html


----------



## ryebreadraz

The football final for 2016 will either be at the Bernabeu or Maracana. Two salivating options.


----------



## japanese001

There are many a Japanese, a Chinese, Korean, Southeast Asia emigrants in Brazil.


----------



## samba_man

I am so nervous! Can wait no more! This is a torture to my heat!


----------



## cphdude

Basincreek said:


> The US isn't gonna bid again for a very long time. It's clear that the IOC has no interest in letting a US city host again. It would just be first round knockout after first round knockout. The quality of the bid would be entirely beside the point (they could throw up the the most technically competent bid ever with seventy billion in guarantees) since the whole process is just about letting the US know how much they hate us and want us all dead.


Easy now. It could be as simple as everyone thinking Chicogo would win, so in the first round they wanted to vote for the underdog...It happens...


----------



## ryebreadraz

Basincreek said:


> The US isn't gonna bid again for a very long time. It's clear that the IOC has no interest in letting a US city host again. It would just be first round knockout after first round knockout. The quality of the bid would be entirely beside the point (they could throw up the the most technically competent bid ever with seventy billion in guarantees) since the whole process is just about letting the US know how much they hate us and want us all dead.


Yeah. I don't see the US bidding for a bit. Frankly, the Games mean more to other countries. In the US, the bid is looked down upon because a financially sound bid doesn't leave enough legacy behind, while one that leaves a legacy is as financially irresponsible as all others. There is no winning for the US and we haven't even brought politics into the equation.


----------



## cphdude

ØlandDK said:


> http://sydsvenskan.se/sport/article433483/Dansk-politiker-villbrsoka-OS-med-Malmo.html


I doubt it...


----------



## Lonesome Traveler

samba_man said:


> I am so nervous! Can wait no more! This is a torture to my heat!


I am dead already LOL


----------



## El Mariachi

rsol2000 said:


> :rofl:


Stay classy.


----------



## ØlandDK

what a crappy anthem the Olympics got :uh:


----------



## ryebreadraz

The scope of Samaranch's influence would be proven to be absolutely flooring if Madrid wins the bid.


----------



## ryebreadraz

ØlandDK said:


> what a crappy anthem the Olympics got :uh:


Yeah, FIFA's is far superior.


----------



## classhopper

Now moment of the truth ....


----------



## schmidt

Basincreek said:


> The US isn't gonna bid again for a very long time. It's clear that the IOC has no interest in letting a US city host again. It would just be first round knockout after first round knockout. The quality of the bid would be entirely beside the point (they could throw up the the most technically competent bid ever with seventy billion in guarantees) since the whole process is just about letting the US know how much they hate us and want us all dead.


Stop bitching, the world isn't just the United States. You had the olympics in 1984 and 1996, and 2016 again? There are tons of countries over there that would love to host it and these countries should also have their chances.


----------



## Wey

japanese001 said:


> There are many a Japanese, a Chinese, Korean, Southeast Asia emigrants in Brazil.


Yes there are! It's the biggest japanese population outside of Japan :banana:


----------



## Lonesome Traveler

GOD DAMN! WHAT A TORTURE!:bash:


----------



## ØlandDK

Rio got it...congrats :applause:


----------



## japanese001

Parabéns Rio.kay:


----------



## Qtya

*Congratulations RIO!!!*

*GO BUDAPEST 2020!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GuiBR

*RIO 2016​*
_*I ♥ BRASIL*_​


----------



## samba_man

*THE 

OLYMPICS

2016

ARE 

IN 

BRAZILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL*










:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## poxuy

*







2010 Vancouver







2010 South Africa







2012 Poland/Ukraine (?)







2012 London







2014 Sochi







2014 Brasil*







* 2016 Rio de Janeiro*
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
:drunk::drunk::drunk:


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

i don't believe it!!!


----------



## Ribarca

It was priceless to see the face of Rajoy after the loss of Madrid.


----------



## Lonesome Traveler

THE MARVELOUS CITY WILL DO A GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## JR Nazareth

RIO


----------



## rakesh

It's RIO!!!!!!


----------



## Maxximus

Bravo Rio, I'm happy :banana:


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

i donnnnnnnnnnnttttttttt believe ittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## JR Nazareth

RIO :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## redspork02

Congrats RIO!!!!
Well make sure you keep your promise.
For the benefit and well being of your people.
Good Luck!!!!


----------



## ryebreadraz

Some are speculating that President Obama's visit hurt the bid. A former IOC member had this to say, "The short stopover was "too business-like," Holm said. "It can be that some IOC members see it as a lack of respect."


----------



## Wey

*RIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana2:

OMFG, I CAN HARDLY IMAGINE, IT'S RIO, IT'S RIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Fabrega

Congrats rio. I hope you guys do good, got to represent south america. Thats a lot of pressure lol


----------



## JR Nazareth

BRAZILLLLL RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

RIO 2016 LEAVE YOUR PASSION!!


----------



## chosebus

rio rio rio rio rio rio rio


----------



## TEBC

WE DID IT!! THANKS IOC!! YOU WONT REGRET!! THANKS CHICAGO, MADRID AND TOKYO, ALSO AWASOME!! WELCOMES WORLD TO RIO DE JANEIRO!!


----------



## philipman2000

YAY RIO finnaly i can say the best back drop ever of any city and what a great line up world cup in 2014 and now olympics 2016 ill be very excited of the construction WELL DONE neighbours 2012 London (for us) and rio for 2016 still YAY IM HAPPY FOR THE COUNTRY


----------



## mrnu

WOWWWWWWWWWWW RIOOOOOOOO!!! OMGGGG!! RIO OLYMPIC CITY 2016!!!!!! RIOOO OO RIOOOO!!!!! RIOO WIN!!!


----------



## cphdude

Soooo....did madrid win??


----------



## 116994/

Brasil top 5 pib world 2016


----------



## RobertoBarrich26

*Rio de Janeiro*



Essa é Nossaaaaaa....

*Brazil... WORLD CUP 2014 AND OLYMPICS GAME 2016*


.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

c'moooooooooooom rio!!!!!! I just can't believe..
braziiil zil ziiiiiiiiiiil


----------



## CaliforniaJones

I congratulate Rio for its winning.
I bet the USA will no longer get the OG before a very long time.
Have nice OG Rio.


----------



## Berns

CONGRATULATIONS RIO!!!
WAY TO GO BRAZIL!!!


----------



## parcdesprinces

Wey said:


> I love each and everyone of you! Inf act, I love this entire world so goddamn much, I'M SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:




Only seven years to wait !!!!! :lol:


----------



## cphdude

Wey said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I love you man! I love each and everyone of you! Inf act, I love this entire world so goddamn much, I'M SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


Thank you...And good luck with it.....


----------



## JR Nazareth




----------



## memoboy

congratulations RIO!!!!!.....


----------



## ryebreadraz

redspork02 said:


> I also expect some kind of USOC backlash........
> or corporate America will find an "excuse" like o "the economic slowdown" to not provide as much funds to the IOC.


Yeah, it's a tough situation. If you're the IOC, do you treat the USOC like every other country's Olympic committee when you owe them so much or do you attempt to treat all the same. You can see the USOC's point of view in wanting special consideration for all they do, while also seeing the IOC's point of view that all must be treated equally.


----------



## redspork02

ryebreadraz said:


> Yeah, it's a tough situation. If you're the IOC, do you treat the USOC like every other country's Olympic committee when you owe them so much or do you attempt to treat all the same. You can see the USOC's point of view in wanting special consideration for all they do, while also seeing the IOC's point of view that all must be treated equally.


You dont bite the hand that feeds yah!!


----------



## billkas

RIO 2016

Congratulations Rio! Congratulations Brasil!

I'll be there for the biggest olympic party ever!

:dance::dance:


----------



## redspork02

Im not pissed we lost, Im pissed we got booted in the first round.

THE FIRST ROUND!!!


----------



## El Pana

Felicidades Brasil, Felicidades Rio!!!

Congratulation Latin american:banana::banana:


----------



## Athinaios

Congratulations Rio !! You deserve it !! :cheers:


----------



## Bekir

World Cup 2014 Brazil
Olympic Games 2016 Brazil


----------



## JR Nazareth

With all due respect ... He already knew ...


----------



## mrnu

CONGRATS TO ALL BRAZILIANS..FROM DOMINICAN REPUBLIC!!!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

sEE ALL SUDAMERICANS FRIEND IN RIO 2016, SEE YOU ALL PEOPLE HERE IN 2016! I'M FUCKING HAPPY


----------



## Dan M.

*PROUD PROUD REALLY PROUD TO BE BRAZILIAN! 

RIO! LIVE YOUR PASSION!* :banana:


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Final Score

66 Rio
32 Madrid


----------



## abrandao

*FINAL SCORE:

RIO 66

MADRID 32*

:cheers:


----------



## Ribarca

In Catalunya the cava is flowing.


----------



## likasz

who was in the brazilian delegation?


----------



## RobH

Well done guys, I'm genuinly happy for you. Have a great night on the beach, you deserve it!


----------



## Gerardogt

If Brasília was built in 41 months, from 1956 to April 21, 1960, easily Rio can built and transform this wonderful city to host succesfully the world in 7 years from now!


----------



## boyerling3

Congrats Rio, you did a great job.


----------



## JR Nazareth




----------



## ryebreadraz

Early 2020 favorite...Istanbul.


----------



## JUmp*

Congratulations RIO.

ยินดีด้วยกับการเป็นเจ้าภาพโอลิมปิคของกรุงริโอเดอจาเนโร


----------



## JR Nazareth




----------



## dacrio

66-32 for rio.


----------



## JR Nazareth

Not won by just 02 votes, as predicted by the IOC ...

FINAL SCORE:

RIO 66

MADRID 32


----------



## El Mariachi

redspork02 said:


> Im not pissed we lost, Im pissed we got booted in the first round.
> 
> THE FIRST ROUND!!!


yeah, I agree. I would have no problem with Chicago losing to Rio in the final round, but not being last.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

RobH said:


> Well done guys, I'm genuinly happy for you. Have a great night on the beach, you deserve it!


thanks rob... i hope to meet you here in 2016 and drink caipirinhas so well:cheers:


----------



## ryebreadraz

El Mariachi said:


> yeah, I agree. I would have no problem with Chicago losing to Rio in the final round, but not being last.


As I said earlier, it's the voting system that failed Chicago. It lends itself to regional bias in the opening round and is not a matter of bid quality at that point. Many IOC members see the opening round as a nuisance and use that opening round to carry out favors, often tilting the vote.


----------



## redspork02

K, First thing is first.

change your logo!!!


----------



## Aka

Cidadeeeeeeeeeeeeee maravilhosaaaaaaaaaaaaa cheiaaaaaaaaa de encantos miiiiiiiiiiil! Cidadeeeeeeee maravilhosaaaaa, coração do meu Brasiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil!

Parabéns!


----------



## Basincreek

The real sad part is this is the end of the line for Chicago. No more Chicago Spire, no more skyscrapers there period. The city's whole future was riding on getting the Olympics, but, heh, it didn't happen. Sometimes cities die.

We'll see how Rio does. There damned well better be loads of naked women in that opening ceremony.



In spirit of awarding the games to regions that have never hosted:

McMurdo Station, 2020!

No wait, it's run by the USA, and has a large military component, the IOC won't tolerate that....

Vostok Station, 2020!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryebreadraz

I was mainly against Rio for selfish reasons. I'm going to the WC in 2014 so if I were to travel for the 2016 Olympics, I'd have liked to go somewhere new. Madrid would have been nice. Congrats to the Brazilians though.


----------



## zezin

Oughtta very emotional. 

Thank you! 

Thanks Riooooooooooo


----------



## World 2 World

Congratulations Rio!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Wey

redspork02 said:


> K, First thing is first.
> 
> change your logo!!!


You don't like it? I find it cleaver :tongue3:


----------



## marbytom

Congratulations from Poland :cheers:


----------



## ryebreadraz

redspork02 said:


> AFTER ANALYZING THE votes, Maybe some Samaranch first round sympathy votes went to Madrid and not for Chicago....HMM!???


Partly, but moreso than anything, the opening vote was very regional. The question remains, why can't everyone just vote once and the bid with the highest number of votes wins the right to host? It would eliminate the farce of the opening round.


----------



## JR Nazareth




----------



## Wey

fortcali said:


> Not is only money, is the people, the happyness is Brazil


TRUER WORDS HAVE NEVER BEEN SPOKEN! :banana:


----------



## zezin

A victory in South America, Lula's speech was very exciting.


----------



## redspork02

Wey said:


> You don't like it? I find it cleaver :tongue3:


I dont know?? u could do better!!!

Just dont give is a 2012 logo..

That one is just plain weird.


----------



## lucasluzmg

Congrats RIO

and welcome to everybody in 2016!


----------



## GuiBR

*Rioo*


----------



## ØlandDK

Chicago lost because of Obamas 5 hours visit in Copenhagen. IOC members probably saw it as lack of respect for the Olympics. He should have stayed home and let his wife handle the business. Then Chicago would at least have been in the "final"...


----------



## cphdude

Round 1

Chicago 18
Rio 26
Madrid 28
Tokyo 22

Round 2

Madrid 29
Rio 46
Tokyo

Round 3

Rio 66
Madrid 32


----------



## redspork02

ØlandDK said:


> Chicago lost because of Obamas 5 hours visit in Copenhagen. IOC members probably saw it as lack of respect for the Olympics. He should have stayed home and let his wife handle the business. Then Chicago would at least have been in the "final"...


I dont believe that theory..

i agree w/ ryebreadraz, its the voting system.


----------



## Aka

redspork02 said:


> AFTER ANALYZING THE votes, Maybe some Samaranch first round sympathy votes went to Madrid and not for Chicago....HMM!???


You don't say stuff like that when the States win bids. Are you sure Salt Lake City has nothing to do with this defeat?... Oh.....


----------



## El Mariachi

ØlandDK said:


> Chicago lost because of Obamas 5 hours visit in Copenhagen. IOC members probably saw it as lack of respect for the Olympics. He should have stayed home and let his wife handle the business. Then Chicago would at least have been in the "final"...


a lack of respect for the Olympics.......

These IOC members have to be the most self-important assclowns in the world. To lobby these people like they are important for a sporting event.....
Again, I hate to sound like a sore loser (because I would pick Rio over any other city beside Chicago), but this vote was a complete slap in the face to the U.S..


----------



## jerseyboi

well done Rio with love from London 2012


----------



## Gerardogt

I like the bid's logo, i'm expecting the official games logo unvealed!


----------



## ØlandDK

El Mariachi said:


> a lack of respect for the Olympics.......
> 
> These IOC members have to be the most self-important assclowns in the world. To lobby these people like they are important for a sporting event.....
> Again, I hate to sound like a sore loser (because I would pick Rio over any other city beside Chicago), but this vote was a complete slap in the face to the U.S..


So anything but Chicago winning (or at least being in the "final") was a slap in the face? :dunno:


----------



## felipevarig787

Congratulations RIO!!!!!!


----------



## MOHMOH

Its official guyz The host of the 2016 or the 31st olympics will be held in Rio De Jenairo from August 5 to August 21 2016


----------



## Capital78

*Congratulations to RIO DE JANEIRO from sLOVEnia*


----------



## angola25

CONGRATULATIONS RIO DE JANEIRO, CONGRATULATIONS BRAZIL!!!!!!


:banana::cheers::banana:
:nuts::lol:


----------



## Basincreek

I think initiating financial retaliation would be the worst possible thing the USA could do. It would play right into the hands of anti-American sentiment.

Also, calling the voting process "corrupt" is a bit hyperbolic. How is it corrupt that they vote for the city they want to vote for? What needs to be changed is getting them to _want_ to vote for a US city not the voting process _itself_.

Even though I think it will be a waste of time given the current world wide sentiments I wouldn't doubt some US city will want to bid on 2020 (though I'm racking my brain on what cities would be viable candidates since Chicago's $450 billion wasn't enough and only LA and New York are richer). Whether the USOC will go along is another matter.


----------



## napoleon

CONGRATULATIONS RIO DE JANEIRO

from Thailand.


----------



## soup or man

Despite the utter shock that many people felt not only in the US but across the world of Chicago's abrupt exit from the bidding process, there is only one thing I can say.

RIO DE JANERIO

Congradulations. The more deserving city won. Your time is now. I'm 100% positive that a city as beautiful and unique as Rio will put on a Olympic event that will be remembered for generations to come.


----------



## Dubrovnik

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## plasmalover

El Mariachi said:


> a lack of respect for the Olympics.......
> 
> These IOC members have to be the most self-important assclowns in the world. To lobby these people like they are important for a sporting event.....
> Again, I hate to sound like a sore loser (because I would pick Rio over any other city beside Chicago), but this vote was a complete slap in the face to the U.S..


But you are sounding like a sore loser. I'm an American and I hoped for Chicago to win, but I also knew that Rio would give a good fight and they did. What did the Chicago bid in was probably due to LA 1984, Atlanta 96 and SLC 02; that an 3 Olympics in 30 years, now tell me what other country has had that many Olympics? Also, the IOC is probably not very happy with the USOC opening their own TV channel that takes away profit from the IOC. The IOC has mentioned many times that they want to spread the games to different countries and this time, they stuck to it.

Congrats to Rio, you guys deserved it!


----------



## soup or man

Please for heaven's sake. This is Rio's moment. Can we not start with the negativity?


----------



## the spliff fairy

Congrats Rio, this is your moment, and enjoy your party :cheers:.

Commiserations to the other cities, it was heartbreaking just watching the reactions of the crowds in Madrid, Tokyo and Chicago - but they should all be proud of their bids, and the outstanding qualities of them - their cities made this one of the closest run contests in history. After watching the bid videos I for one am definitely heading to those cities some time in my life - they were utterly amazing.


----------



## Onn

Basincreek said:


> I think initiating financial retaliation would be the worst possible thing the USA could do. It would play right into the hands of anti-American sentiment.
> 
> Also, calling the voting process "corrupt" is a bit hyperbolic. How is it corrupt that they vote for the city they want to vote for? What needs to be changed is getting them to _want_ to vote for a US city not the voting process _itself_.
> 
> Even though I think it will be a waste of time given the current world wide sentiments I wouldn't doubt some US city will want to bid on 2020 (though I'm racking my brain on what cities would be viable candidates since Chicago's $450 billion wasn't enough and only LA and New York are richer). Whether the USOC will go along is another matter.


They already hate us, we have nothing to loose. It's not like they’re going to vote for another American city next time, no one is going to want to vote for an American city because they're going to think no other IOC members are going to want to. It's not going to change any time soon. Our cities don't need the Olympics to be sucessful. If Chicago can't even get to the final round is useless. That's the best possible bid we can put forward! The money we spend on bidding is just going to be a waste.


----------



## OEincorparated

Go Rio!

Finally it's the United States turn to suffer.


----------



## RobH

Onn, you're being stupid. Would the IOC be anti-Japanese if they'd gone out first or anti-Spanish if they'd gone out first and would you support retaliation from them? Pipe down and stop being such a poor loser. Chicago was unlucky that it was the first city out, but one had to be unfortunately.


----------



## the spliff fairy

hey c'mon I dont think it was so much anti-American sentiment, more pro-South America-holding-it-the-first-time sentiment that tipped the scales (The US having held the Olympics as recently as 2002 didn't help either). -Just look at the final score, with Rio getting twice the votes as Madrid, and before that more than twice Tokyo's. In short there was no real contest, it was always going to be Rio, especially after the first round. Those who voted for Chicago and Tokyo almost all voted for Rio.


Look at the scores - this was always going to be a Rio versus Madrid contest from the start.

Round 1

Chicago 18
Rio 26
Madrid 28
Tokyo 22

Round 2

Madrid 29
Rio 46
Tokyo 20

Round 3

Rio 66
Madrid 32

In other words it's not the close-run first choice that wins the contest, but what the officials put as their second choice. This worked in the same way when London won for 2012 - more people initially wanted Paris and even madrid before London, but as cities were eliminated 'second choicers' picked London before Paris.


----------



## plasmalover

Onn said:


> They already hate us, we have nothing to loose. It's not like they’re going to vote for another American city next time, no one is going to want for an American city because they're going to think no other members are going to want to. It's not going to change any time soon. Our cities don't need the Olympics to be sucessful. If Chicago can't even get to the final round is useless. That's the best possible bid we can put forward! The money we spend on bidding is just going to be a waste.


Naw.. Just because the US didn't win this time doesn't mean that the Olympic games will never come back to the US. Have some perspective, the US has had more Olympic Games (summer+ winter) than any other country. It's just time for other countries to host and Rio is an awesome place to visit. You know, you can't win them all.. I'm sure we'll win either 2020 or 2024.


----------



## soup or man

I'm going to make a bold statement.

DC 2020


----------



## Mr.Underground

To american:

Which could be the cities for 2020?

San Francisco and then?

I think in 2020 or in Europe or in India.


----------



## the spliff fairy

wow, go for it, that would be amazing. Id love NYC or San Fran though, they would have amazing bids 

provided in my personal dictatorship:

NYC holds something up on a skyhigh event, as befitting its skyline status (anyone check out that stadium some students proposed on top of several skyscrapers?).

San Fran does open air diving with the stunning backdrop of the Golden gate Bridge.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Mr.Underground said:


> I think in 2020 or in Europe or in India.


^^ Maybe Africa (South Africa or Tunisia or Egypt.....) before India.


----------



## PauloLescaut

Thank you guys very much! We WON. It's just! 

:cheers:


----------



## Kapow32

Whatever, we'll just win all the medals again.:lol: 

Seriously though, congratulations to Rio.


----------



## soup or man

Mr.Underground said:


> To american:
> 
> Which could be the cities for 2020?
> 
> San Francisco and then?
> 
> I think in 2020 or in Europe or in India.


In America I think the following cities should place a bid:

Washington DC
San Francisco
Philadelphia
San Diego
Hawaii


In terms of the rest of the world:

Nairobi
Cairo
New Delhi
Paris
Dubai
Osaka
Toronto
Doha
Johannesburg
Istanbul


----------



## parcdesprinces

Kapow32 said:


> Whatever, we'll just win all the medals again.:lol:


No ! China will ! :lol:


----------



## Onn

the spliff fairy said:


> hey c'mon I dont think it was so much anti-American sentiment, more pro-South America-holding-it-the-first-time sentiment that tipped the scales (The US having held the Olympics as recently as 2002 didn't help either). -Just look at the final score, with Rio getting twice the votes as Madrid, and before that more than twice Tokyo's. In short there was no real contest, it was always going to be Rio, especially after the first round. Those who voted for Chicago and Tokyo almost all voted for Rio.
> 
> 
> Look at the scores - this was always going to be a Rio versus Madrid contest from the start.
> 
> Round 1
> 
> Chicago 18
> Rio 26
> Madrid 28
> Tokyo 22
> 
> Round 2
> 
> Madrid 29
> Rio 46
> Tokyo 20
> 
> Round 3
> 
> Rio 66
> Madrid 32
> 
> The people who voted for Chicago mostly voted for Rio in the second round


Well it’s a pretty sad when New York gained more votes for 2012 on a laughable bid, than Chicago did this time around. That means we’re only going backwards. 

And I would love to have San Francisco hold one, but the city has a lot of work to do before it’s up to par with any of the bidding cities this time around. I don’t expect any American cities to even try to bid again for quite a long time. And I really don't think Chicago is going to have another chance soon.


----------



## the spliff fairy

2020 I think may well go to Cape Town, the first African city to hold the Olympic Games, and thus all five rings of the Olympic logo _finally_ being represented. Given that South Africa can hold the world's biggest sporting event in the form of the World Cup 2010, it will have a good chance for taking a shot at an Olympic bid.


----------



## mattec

OEincorparated said:


> Go Rio!
> 
> Finally it's the United States turn to suffer.



yeah, we'll suffer with the world's largest economy, the best athletes, and the largest companies (who are the main sponsors of the olympics) :nuts:


----------



## Ribarca

I think we should wait first how the WC in SA actually goes.

Considering the additional work that Rio requires of the IOC they will probably go for an obvious city with ready built infrastructure.


----------



## Onn

the spliff fairy said:


> 2020 I think may well go to Cape Town, the first African city to hold the Olympic Games, and thus all five rings of the Olympic logo _finally_ being represented. Given that South Africa can hold the world's biggest sporting event in the form of the World Cup 2010, it will have a good chance for taking a shot at an Olympic bid.


Then it's probably going back to China, or Europe again, assuming Cape Town gets 2020.


----------



## binhai

Onn said:


> They already hate us, we have nothing to loose. It's not like they’re going to vote for another American city next time, no one is going to want to vote for an American city because they're going to think no other IOC members are going to want to. It's not going to change any time soon. Our cities don't need the Olympics to be sucessful. If Chicago can't even get to the final round is useless. That's the best possible bid we can put forward! The money we spend on bidding is just going to be a waste.


After the massive failure of the 1996 Atlanta Olympics, they have good reason to avoid American cities for a while. Sad, but true.


----------



## Onn

BarbaricManchurian said:


> After the massive failure of the 1996 Atlanta Olympics, they have good reason to avoid American cities for a while. Sad, but true.


It wasn't a massive failure! There was a bomb incident, do you really think after 9/11 they would allow something like that would happen again? It's unlikely.


----------



## the spliff fairy

*I think the one thing that wins it for many bid cities is x-factor*. Rio pretty much had it by dint of its geopolitics already- a city that will not just represent Brazil, but an entire continent's first time, and of course its reputation for passion and unique topography helped also. Beijing 2008 had the same lines - a first for China, and an unofficial coming out party for a new superpower - *in short an extra dimension to any bid.*

London managed to scrape through largely thanks to its branding of the bid and video, which, unprecedentedly, completely ignored the city itself but focused on the legacy of holding Games (cue shots of disadvantaged children from round the globe going on to Olympic gold later in their lives). Compare that with Paris's flawless video of stunning city shots etc, and even though Paris had the more superior facilities, and more beautiful city, London appealed to the emotions.

In the same way today, the best bid (in terms of facilities etc) was Tokyo, by far. but of course Tokyo's lacked the 'x-factor' - great on paper, less great on the senses.

Sydney won in 2000 due to the then unprecedented promise to hold completely 'green' Games, a stand-out claim that gave the city bid a whole new dimension rather than the ticking off of sites, facilities etc. It notably contrasted with runner-up, Beijing 2000's flawless but otherwise lacklustre bid back then, and hence why it won.

I think NYC has the best bet to stage such a bid, NYC oozes appeal - holding the Games in a highrise crowded city, an island setting with lots of water, lots of culture and art - but also the *edge.* NYC's last bid failed mainly due to facilities, and local opposition to the plans, and also too close a proximity to Salt Lake City 2002 - but even then it was always a real fight between London and Paris, whose bids presented priceless, never-before-seen backdrops of the Eiffel Tower or Royal palaces for events.

NYC can take on a better standing from now, far enough from 2002, and hopefully with a better realised bid.


----------



## RobH

SLC was a massive success and they're the most recent US games.


----------



## Vicman

soup or man said:


> *In America *I think the following cities should place a bid:
> 
> Washington DC
> San Francisco
> Philadelphia
> San Diego
> Hawaii
> 
> 
> In terms of the rest of the world:
> 
> Nairobi
> Cairo
> New Delhi
> Paris
> Dubai
> Osaka
> *Toronto*
> Doha
> Johannesburg
> Istanbul



Hey you!!!! If you don't know...America is all the entire continent not just US,
and I think in "AMERICA"...potential cities could be:

Buenos Aires
Santiago
Sao Paulo
Monterrey
Guadalajara
Toronto
NYC
Chicago
San Francisco
Washington D.C.


----------



## binhai

BOSTON 2020! I'm serious, it's very possible.


----------



## toddhubert

congratulations! Rio! the same result as I expected! glad to hear that China also voted for Rio


----------



## dacrio

go venice!!! or rome!!!


----------



## Onn

the spliff fairy said:


> *
> I think NYC has the best bet to stage such a bid, NYC oozes appeal - holding the Games in a highrise crowded city, an island setting with lots of water, lots of culture and art - but also the edge. NYC's last bid failed mainly due to facilities, and local opposition to the plans, and also too close a proximity to Salt Lake City 2002 - but even then it was always a real fight between London and Paris, whose bids presented priceless, never-before-seen backdrops of the Eiffel Tower or Royal palaces for events.
> 
> NYC can take on a better standing from now, far enough from 2002, and hopefully with a better realised bid.*


*

I don't know, I'm skeptical of New York right now. It has the charm no doubt, it's also one of the densest and politically entangled cities in the world. An Olympics would be no small task, they can't even rebuild the WTC. I think New York will hold one some day just because they haven't yet (much the same as Brazil’s argument this time around), but I would not count on that happening in the next 30 years.*


----------



## lemog

Well, I'm very happy we won!

In my opinion, all of the cities deserved the Olympics. But it's fair to be in Rio since we've put all the effort on getting it, because it was the biggest chance to a South American city getting the Olympics.

I was very surprised seeing Chicago being the first out indeed, but don't think this is due to anti-americanism, american cities will always have good chances. And Obama staying this little time didn't help.

Madrid had a very good bid, but wasn't a good timing. I think that they are serious contenders for 2020, or for 2024, if 2020 don't get to be on Europe.


----------



## soup or man

Vicman said:


> Hey you!!!! If you don't know...America is all the entire continent not just US,
> and I think in "AMERICA"...potential cities could be:
> 
> Buenos Aires
> Santiago
> Sao Paulo
> Monterrey
> Guadalajara
> Toronto
> NYC
> Chicago
> San Francisco
> Washington D.C.


I ment US but you're right.


----------



## binhai

Beijing was also "politically entangled", density also has no effect on choosing a city for the Olympics, besides, there's plenty of low density land around New York if they can't find a place to build the stadiums.


----------



## the spliff fairy

X-Factor/ added dimension:

Sydney 2000 - the world's first 'Green Games'

Athens 2004 - returning the Olympics 'home'

Beijing 2008 - coming out party for a new superpower

Paris 2012 - priceless backdrops to iconic sites, eg fencing under the Eiffel Tower... but was pipped by...

...London 2012 - bid ignored the city itself for the first time, and concentrated on the global sporting and humanitarian legacy

Brazil 2016 - first Games for a long overlooked continent. One of the Olympic rings (for each continent) finally represented.


From now on, the bids will become truly global as the world rises collectively to be able to hold international games, and fill the gaps long overlooked by a default West-centric Olympic history.


Cape Town 2020? - first African city to host for the continent?

Istanbul/ Dubai 2024? First Islamic nation to host a Games?


----------



## Onn

SqueezeDog said:


> Why do you say that Asia will not be the center of the world by 2020? So many countries, so many people (most of humanity), so much culture, by far the biggest trade zone, so much money and power, with China as the leading dog. it is incomprehensible that Asia will not be the center of the world by 2020. What are your arguments against this, I don't understand. Asia should definitely host the 2020 games.


Yeah, but that doesn’t mean it's the center of the world. Not everything is based on economic power alone. Military power can also play a big factor and geography. North America is likely the new center of the world, like Europe was for many centuries before. China may lead Asia, but is also has to contend will all the other Asian powers (from Russia, to Japan, to India, to Indonesia). In North America there are only three large countries, one of which is vastly more powerful than the other two.


----------



## brummad

soup or man said:


> Did I say she was the richest woman on the planet?
> 
> And last I checked, America (be in North or South America) is a part of the world.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oprah#Philanthropy


of course it is a part of the world...its just not a continent. lol anyway away from that i cant wait to see the bids for 2020. i think this will be the most interesting of bid-offs. so many nations coming up on the development stakes who could theoretically host the olympics. i really fancy somewhere like doha or maybe even san fran or even somewhere in south east asia...ooh bangkok!


----------



## soup or man

brummad said:


> of course it is a part of the world...its just not a continent. lol anyway away from that i cant wait to see the bids for 2020. i think this will be the most interesting of bid-offs. so many nations coming up on the development stakes who could theoretically host the olympics. i really fancy somewhere like doha or maybe even san fran or even somewhere in south east asia...ooh bangkok!


I think that the Middle East will have a pretty tough time making a serious bid. Not because of the political climate, but because of the heat. I would love to see an Olympic event in the Middle East but that'll be pretty hard to do. I know Doha hosted the 2006 Asian Games with no problems (that I can recall) but the Olympics is a bit..you know..BIGGER. People had issues with Mexico City's elevation, Atlanta's humidity, and Beijing's air quality. Heat is a whole new factor. 

But knowing Doha/Dubai, they'll probably have the entire Olympics in a giant bubble.


----------



## SqueezeDog

Onn said:


> Yeah, but that doesn’t mean it's the center of the world. Not everything is based on economic power alone. Military power can also play a big factor and geography. North America is likely the new center of the world, like Europe was for many centuries before. China may lead Asia, but is also has to contend will all the other Asian powers (from Russia, to Japan, to India, to Indonesia). In North America there are only three large countries, one of which is vastly more powerful than the other two.


But why do you say that Asia will not be the center of the world, this is what I don't understand.


----------



## Onn

SqueezeDog said:


> But why do you say that Asia will not be the center of the world, this is what I don't understand.


Because it's not going to be. The world is still going to revolve around the US, just maybe not in the same way as it does right now. In Asia you have a bunch of large competitive countries side by side, which means when something happens they’re all affected positively or negatively. Everything looks fine and rosy today, but that doesn’t mean it’s going to stay that way.


----------



## SqueezeDog

Onn said:


> Because it's not going to be. The world is still going to revolve around the US, just maybe not in the same way as it does right now. In Asia you have a bunch of large competitive countries side by side, which means when something happens they’re all affected positively or negatively. Everything looks fine and rosy today, but that doesn’t mean it’s going to stay that way.


I still don't understand you. Asia will have by far the biggest economic and human clout in the world. Most of humanity lives in Asia and the fact that there are so many countries in Asia is a plus not a minus for hosing the 2020 Olympic Games in the new center of the world. The trade volume in Asia will far surpass anything in North America many times over, NA will not be the center of the world. Asia has everything going for it by 2020, human, economic, trade, many countries, many cultures, it is like Europe, the center of the world for several centuries, and now the tide is back to Asia and the 2020 Olympic games should definitely reflect this huge shift! Western countries have had far too many games, and Asian countries need to catch up.


----------



## zdaddy233

Id like to see 2020 either in an African country or something thats afro-asian or Euro-asian. Anything along the lines of Istanbul or Cairo would be cool.


----------



## Onn

SqueezeDog said:


> I still don't understand you. Asia will have by far the biggest economic and human clout in the world. Most of humanity lives in Asia and the fact that there are so many countries in Asia is a plus not a minus for hosing the 2020 Olympic Games in the new center of the world. The trade volume in Asia will far surpass anything in North America many times over, NA will not be the center of the world. Asia has everything going for it by 2020, human, economic, trade, many countries, many cultures, it is like Europe, the center of the world for several centuries, and now the tide is back to Asia and the 2020 Olympic games should definitely reflect this huge shift! Western countries have had far too many games, and Asian countries need to catch up.


That doesn’t necessarily translate into global power however. Large population is a blessing as much as it is a curse. And a large economy is a major factor, but it doesn’t always translate into strategic power. China may be large, but it's also sluggish. Unlike Japan which is very mobile, and a sea faring nation. Yeah, but when one of the Asian powers has a problem who are they going to come to for support? There going to go across the Atlantic to the United States. And then the United States gets to decide what side it wants to take. No major power in Asia is going to be able to win a conflict without the US's support. But the US will still be the most powerful overall, because it doesn’t have anyone to contend with in North America.


----------



## SqueezeDog

Onn said:


> That doesn’t necessarily translate into global power however. Large population is a blessing as much as it is as a curse. And large economy is a major factor, but it doesn’t always translate into strategic power. China may be large, but it's also sluggish. Unlike Japan which is very mobile, and a sea faring nation. Yeah, but when one of the Asian powers has a problem who are they going to come to for support? There going to go across the Atlantic to the United States. And then the United States gets to decide what side it wants to take. No major power in Asia is going to be able to win a conflict without the US's support. But the US will still be the most powerful overall, because it doesn’t have anyone to contend with in North America.


Seems like you are thinking that Olympics 2020 is a war!?!? I said that Asia will be the new center of the world, and this you have not found any arguments against, so I think you agree with me.


----------



## Onn

SqueezeDog said:


> Seems like you are thinking that Olympics 2020 is a war!?!? I said that Asia will be the new center of the world, and this you have not found any arguments against, so I think you agree with me.


It won't be the new center of the world, that's what I'm saying. Large population and a large economy are not all that goes into holding the most influence in the world.


----------



## SqueezeDog

Onn said:


> It won't be the new center of the world, that's what I'm saying. Large population and a large economy are not all that goes into holding the most influence in the world.


Asia, with by far the largest markets in everything, largest corporations, largest populations, by far most trade revolving around Asia, most people living in Asia. The US has no chance of holding the 2020 Olympics based on your potential nuclear war scenario in Asia! Get real! The center of the world will be in Asia and I think 2020 Olympics will reflect that.


----------



## zdaddy233

this conversation is ridiculous. Papua New Guinea is the next superpower, why are we even arguing?


----------



## Onn

SqueezeDog said:


> By far the largest markets in everything, largest corporations, largest populations, by far most trade revolving around Asia, most people living in Asia. The US has no chance of holding the 2020 Olympics based on your potential nuclear war scenario in Asia! Get real! The center of the world will be in Asia and I think 2020 Olympics will reflect that.


No, you’re wrong. Although you aren't going to realize that yet, so I can say it all you want and you won't believe me until you see for yourself. Not everything is based on the economy and population.


----------



## Onn

zdaddy233 said:


> this conversation is ridiculous. Papua New Guinea is the next superpower, why are we even arguing?


Because I sick of these ignorant Chinese (and others) coming on these boards and thinking they know what's going to happen over the next 50 years.


----------



## SqueezeDog

zdaddy233 said:


> this conversation is ridiculous. Papua New Guinea is the next superpower, why are we even arguing?


Onn seems to be an American fixated on war. It is not WAR 2020, :lol:. As the center of the world shifts from the west (with dozens of Olympics as a result) to the east (only very few olympics), it is natural that IOC will reflect on this.


----------



## Yrmom247

skobabe8 said:


> Which makes me think, how in the hell did ATLANTA win the bid????


Atlanta 1996 had the most impressive bid. Atlanta 1996 was the first Olympic bid campaign to use a computerized 3D rendering of what the games would look like if it were to host the games, giving it the title of the "modern games" once it was chosen. Athens couldn't clarify where they were going to get the funds to host the Olympics. It didn't even have a local rail system. Atlanta could verify the funding and had already established a metro rail system. Coca Cola is based in Atlanta. Home Depot is based in Atlanta. Nations Bank (bought out by BofA) was based in Atlanta. All were HUGE contributors to the Olympic movement at the time which also gave Atlanta 1996 some leverage. But the Olympics were too commercialized and had more problems than what was expected. There was excitement but there was no soul. This leads me to think that Atlanta 1996 has screwed us for a long time. The Atlanta 1996 bid was the first to use a 3D rending of a proposed Olympic games. I'm confident that played a huge part.


----------



## SqueezeDog

The western countries have had the Olympics so many times because that is where the economy and markets was. It is incredibly important, and when most people live in Asia as well, the argument for Asia is incredibly strong. Western countries are well over-represented in hosting history.


----------



## mattec

Vicman said:


> Hey you!!!! If you don't know...America is all the entire continent not just US,
> and I think in "AMERICA"...potential cities could be:
> 
> Buenos Aires
> Santiago
> Sao Paulo
> Monterrey
> Guadalajara
> Toronto
> NYC
> Chicago
> San Francisco
> Washington D.C.


There is no such continent as "America", there is South America and North America. Each lie on it's own tectonic plate and are eventually going to seperate. (hopefully sooner rather than later) So can we stop all this one american continent crap. America for all intensive purposes refers to the United States of AMERICA, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Onn

SqueezeDog said:


> Onn seems to be an American fixated on war. It is not WAR 2020, :lol:. As the center of the world shifts from the west (with dozens of Olympics as a result) to the east (only very few olympics), it is natural that IOC will reflect on this.


You don't know that! So far most of the Olympics have been in Europe!


----------



## SqueezeDog

Onn said:


> You don't know that! So far most of the Olympics have been in Europe!


Of course nobody knows who will host it in 2020, but the reason for the massive over-representation of western countries in hosting it is very clear. It is the economy. Not only is the economy shifting to Asia, but that is where the people live as well, so both the economic and democratic arguments says Asia for 2020.


----------



## geoking66

I'll admit I'm not happy with the choice, but all of the bids had issues. Chicago was a no for security and financial issues, Rio is incredibly crime-ridden and has crumbling infrastructure, Madrid is too close to London, and Tokyo is too close to Beijing. That being said, I supported Tokyo (then Madrid after Tokyo got kicked out). 

Out of the 2020 candidates, I'd like Toronto, Rome, or possibly Istanbul to host it.


----------



## Onn

I think New York has the best shot of any American city in the future, but I so much wish Chicago would get the games sometime. This is their fourth failed bid attempt.


----------



## JR Nazareth

VIDEO RIO 2016 - FINAL PRESENTATION TO IOC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa1qII9NSGg


----------



## JR Nazareth

www.rio2016.com.br


----------



## LP

Today Copacabana beach:


----------



## city_thing

Congratulations Rio!!! The best city was chosen.


----------



## xikaumrio

LP said:


> Today Copacabana beach:


I was there


----------



## Prof_Von_Nuzzlebrush

congrats Rio


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

Rio! Rio! Rio!

The booming emerging power! Now, is the time of Brazil and South America!

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Gerardogt

mattec said:


> There is no such continent as "America", there is South America and North America. Each lie on it's own tectonic plate and are eventually going to seperate. (hopefully sooner rather than later) So can we stop all this one american continent crap. America for all intensive purposes refers to the United States of AMERICA, nothing more, nothing less.


YOU MUST GET SOME CLASSES OF GENERAL CULTURE, COMING FROM "THE 1S. POWER OF THE WORLD" YOU SHOULD HAVE EASY ACCESS TO EDUCATION (BESIDES THE INTERNET) 

America is AMERICA, From Canada to Brazil and Argentina, i am from America (Guatemala), what you've said it's like saying that JAPAN isn't ASIA, the name America comes from the italian Americo Vespucio that worked for the kingdom of Portugal and the Spaniard Crown. The name AMERICA was given by the cartographer Waldseemüller on 1507. 

SO THE 2016 OLYMPIC GAMES ARE GONNA BE IN AMERICA!


----------



## mattec

Gerardogt said:


> YOU MUST GET SOME CLASSES OF GENERAL CULTURE, COMING FROM "THE 1S. POWER OF THE WORLD" YOU SHOULD HAVE EASY ACCESS TO EDUCATION (BESIDES THE INTERNET)
> 
> America is AMERICA, From Canada to Brazil and Argentina, i am from America (Guatemala), what you've said it's like saying that JAPAN isn't ASIA, the name America comes from the italian Americo Vespucio that worked for the kingdom of Portugal and the Spaniard Crown. The name AMERICA was given by the cartographer Waldseemüller on 1507.
> 
> SO THE 2016 OLYMPIC GAMES ARE GONNA BE IN AMERICA!


I understand the history/ culture part of it, but the fact is, they aren't one continent, eventually each one will go it's seperate way. Japan is on a fault line, so it is partially on the asian plate...

As for Central America, it lies on the edge of the carribean plate, so technically it would be considered a sub continent.










That was my polite answer ^^^


Here is what I really want to say:

Go pound sand, America is the stongest nation on earth and can call itself what ever it wants, what are you going to do about it,... nothing; so deal with it.


----------



## Gerardogt

AS YOU'VE SAID, "WILL GO", UNTIL THAT MOMENT, AMERICA WILL KEEP BEING A CONTINENT, DIVIDEN IN 3 SUBCONTINENTS, NORTH, CENTRAL AND SOUTH, YOU ARE AMERICAN, FROM THE UNITED STATES, I AM AMERICAN FROM GUATEMALA, OR IF YOU PREFFER, YOU ARE NORTH AMERICAN FROM THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA. 

AND YEAH, YOU'RE THE STRONGEST NATION AS THE UNITED KINGDOM, SPAIN OR THE ROMANS AND GREEKS WERE ONCE... 

NOW THE USA DOESN'T HAVE THE SAME RESPECT FROM THE WORLD THAT THEY HAD ONCE, USING POWER TO INTIMIDATE DOESN'T MEANS TO HAVE THE RESPECT AND ADMIRATION FROM THE WORLD, OTHERWISE, CHICAGO WOULDN'T BE THE 1ST. ELIMINATED.


AS YOU CAN SEE ON THE GRAPHIC, INDIA AND CHINA ARE NOT ON THE SAME PLATE... BUT, BOTH ARE ASIA



mattec said:


> I understand the history/ culture part of it, but the fact is, they aren't one continent, eventually each one will go it's seperate way. Japan is on a fault line, so it is partially on the asian plate...
> 
> As for Central America, it lies on the edge of the carribean plate, so technically it would be considered a sub continent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was my polite answer ^^^
> 
> 
> Here is what I really want to say:
> 
> Go pound sand, America is the stongest nation on earth and can call itself what ever it wants, what are you going to do about it,... nothing; so deal with it.


----------



## mattec

A better way to seperate the 3 land masses culturally is to call canada- canada, USA- America, Mexico south- Latin America


----------



## Gerardogt

It's up to you, i'm only using the correct deffinitions that history and books had written, it's not my passion to discuss this type of things, with people from the USA that have the Palin's cultural level.

TAKE A LOOK AND LEARN

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Americas

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/America

Main Entry: Amer·i·ca
Pronunciation: \ə-ˈmer-ə-kə, -ˈme-rə-\
Function: geographical name

1 either continent (North America or S. America) of the western hemisphere
2or the Amer·i·cas \-kəz\ the lands of the western hemisphere including North, Central, & S. America & the West Indies



mattec said:


> A better way to seperate the 3 land masses culturally is to call canada- canada, USA- America, Mexico south- Latin America


----------



## coth

mattec said:


> A better way to seperate the 3 land masses culturally is to call canada- canada, USA- America, Mexico south- Latin America


Guyana, Suriname and French Guiana are not in Latin America


----------



## mattec

but they are dominated by their more powerful latin neighbors...


----------



## lemog

That discussion has nothing to do with the topic.hno:

Probably Chicago failed because people thought it was too early to see another Olympics in the US. Which I also agree, but I feel bad for Chicago, it was a great bid indeed. Hope they can host someday.

Madrid had also a great bid, but well it wasn't a good timing. Madrid should 've saved for 2020, London and Sochi made a 2016 on Europe very difficult.


----------



## Smallville

Congratulations to Rio! Yes, I wanted to see chicago get it. But my hat is off to Rio which is a beatutiful city. I only have two problems which I am sure will be handled.

!.) You guys need to start building more Hotels ASAP for the games because there are simply not enough rooms to handle it. Which I am sure i is already in the works. Could threre a boom in hotel skyscrapers in Rios future over the next 6 years? What do you think guys?

2.) Please don't take this the wrong way. I mean this with all due respect. The booing of non Brazilian athletes has to stop! You can not have a repeat of the Pan Am Games! Brazilians have a lot of class so lets show some when your team is competing against other countries. 

Again Congratulations and good luck to Rio!


----------



## isaidso

Gerardogt said:


> YOU MUST GET SOME CLASSES OF GENERAL CULTURE, COMING FROM "THE 1S. POWER OF THE WORLD" YOU SHOULD HAVE EASY ACCESS TO EDUCATION (BESIDES THE INTERNET)
> 
> America is AMERICA, From Canada to Brazil and Argentina, i am from America (Guatemala), what you've said it's like saying that JAPAN isn't ASIA, the name America comes from the italian Americo Vespucio that worked for the kingdom of Portugal and the Spaniard Crown. The name AMERICA was given by the cartographer Waldseemüller on 1507.
> 
> SO THE 2016 OLYMPIC GAMES ARE GONNA BE IN AMERICA!


Just ignore 'mattec'. He's just really ignorant, arrogant, and rude. We all know America is a continent, so it doesn't matter whether he thinks it means just one country in America to the exclusion of the rest. Five Olympic rings for the five continents: Asia, Europe, Africa, Australasia, and America.

Nice to see this back in America. Both Rio and Brazil must be ecstatic over winning. kay:


----------



## Onn

lemog said:


> Probably Chicago failed because people thought it was too early to see another Olympics in the US. Which I also agree, but I feel bad for Chicago, it was a great bid indeed. Hope they can host someday.


Yes, but Rio will have a good Olympics too. Don't worry about Chicago, they can always bid again. I just hope I live long enough to see them actually get the Olympics somewhere down the road. I don't think you can bid more than four times without getting picked.


----------



## Chiricano

RIOOOOOOO.. :applause:


----------



## lemog

Smallville said:


> Congratulations to Rio! Yes, I wanted to see chicago get it. But my hat is off to Rio which is a beatutiful city. I only have two problems which I am sure will be handled.
> 
> !.) You guys need to start building more Hotels ASAP for the games because there are simply not enough rooms to handle it. Which I am sure i is already in the works. Could threre a boom in hotel skyscrapers in Rios future over the next 6 years? What do you think guys?
> 
> 2.) Please don't take this the wrong way. I mean this with all due respect. The booing of non Brazilian athletes has to stop! You can not have a repeat of the Pan Am Games! Brazilians have a lot of class so lets show some when your team is competing against other countries.
> 
> Again Congratulations and good luck to Rio!


1- Well, that's probably going to happen, Rio is a touristic city, and after the World Cup and Olympics the intention is to strenghten tourism, so well, if everything goes right there will be public enough for new hotels. And the area of Barra da Tijuca (which will host great part of the games) is an area with great potential for new hotels

2- I agree it's a big problem, I'm very ashamed to see people booing athletes. I hope our goverment will make campaigns on how to behaviour well, just like China did.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

OLD
FIFA WC 1994 = USA!! 2years ago Olympic 1996 = Atlanta!! 
So relax!! kay:

NEW
FIFA WC 2014 = BRAZIL next 2years Olympic 2016 = RIO!! 
So Congtralations!! :banana::applause::nocrook: 


I'm very happy...!! :banana:

Future
FIFA WC 2026 = CHINA next 2years Olympic 2028= Shanghai or Tianjin or Chongqing or Guangzhou, "maybe" by my dream!!
Cheers...!! :cheers1: ....... :dunno:


----------



## nomarandlee

Smallville said:


> 2.) Please don't take this the wrong way. I mean this with all due respect. The booing of non Brazilian athletes has to stop! You can not have a repeat of the Pan Am Games! Brazilians have a lot of class so lets show some when your team is competing against other countries.


 I agree, Brazilian spectators may have to learn to channel their exuberance so that hissing and booing will not lead to an ugly black mark on them. Perhaps some public ad campaigns on proper behavior from fans could be required. International competition is not your domestic football league where hissing and booing the opponents is proper form.


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Congratulation RIO........Wonderful city


----------



## parcdesprinces

mattec said:


> but they are dominated by their more powerful latin neighbors...


French Guiana?? I don't think so !! Take a look at the immigration rates coming from its "so powerfull latin neighbors" ! :lol:

Anyway a part of France can't be in Latin America ! 
The French Guiana (part of European Union ) is in South America, which is a sub-divison of the continent !



BTW according your map (which has nothing to do with political divisions or uses), Europe and Asia are the same continent hno: !


----------



## nomarandlee

New people can stop voting for Rio in the poll. There is nothing cool about voting for who you know already won. :lol:


----------



## JR Nazareth

*MARACANÃ STADIUM - CAPACITY: 90 thousand PEOPLE *

RIO 2006: Opening Ceremony and closing of the Games. 
FOOTBALL 

COPA 2014: CLOSING CEREMONY 


The BRAZIL WILL HAVE 12 MORE SEATS, WITH RIO DE JANEIRO


----------



## RobH

> MARACANÃ STADIUM - CAPACITY: 90 MILLION PEOPLE


Wow! That's one big stadium! :lol:


----------



## JR Nazareth

João Havelange Olympic Stadium 

Current Capacity: 45 thousand people 


RIO 2006: Extended to 60 thousand people (already provided in your original project) 
Athletics 


COPA 2014: Place of preparation of Selections / Rio Group


----------



## brummad

simple, go get an atlas, look for the map that shows the continents of the world in different colours and then come back and say that there is one continent called america, if you find that impossible i shall take a photo of the laminated map i am using at the moment with 11year olds and settle this argument once and for all. 

(although i applaud people trying to talk sense into those who believe n and s america are infact one continent you cannot use the current formation of tectonic plates, continents refer to land masses above sea level, tectonic plates refer to sections of the earths crust hence the backlash using the eurasian plate containing both the continent of europe and asia and the indo australian plate containing india.)

continents are human constructs that are known worldwide and are universally accepted

what i dont understand is why would a country so wonderful as brazil want to be lumped to together with north america ... not that N am is not also wonderful but be proud of you south american wonderfulness. 

i cant be arsed with this anymore i have way too much work to do. end of x


----------



## JR Nazareth

*Olympic Aquatics Stadium *










Park Maria Lenk


----------



## JR Nazareth

*National Olympic Training Center *


----------



## Wey

JR, I've already posted all the venues on the last page, please don't spam the thread kay:


----------



## Tico_ES

soup or man said:


> Was this really needed?


_Soup or man_, that was only my opinion. In these 2-3 years of the candidacy process a great part of the people in this forum that are from the US were laughing against the brazilian bid. I believe some laughing against you now are valid.


----------



## JR Nazareth

Wey said:


> JR, I've already posted all the venues on the last page, please don't spam the thread kay:


Ok .. people who have not seen it yet .... I am posting to these people .... theme is ..... Stadiums and I am posting on the RIO 2016....

And what you posted this as many pages back .... and have lots of new people here 


Congratulations for your posts...


----------



## samba_man

RobH said:


> Wow! That's one big stadium! :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## gramercy

India? it takes decades to build one subway...


----------



## danVan

backupcoolm4n said:


> anyway chicago should have had the olympics


But it didn't


----------



## Gerardogt

MADRID WAS BETTER THAN CHICAGO (70% OF THE VENUES BUILT), FOR ALL THE PEOPLE FROM THE USA (300,000,000) "CHICAGO SHOULD" BUT FOR THE REST OF THE WORLD CHICAGO SHOULDN'T. I THINK THAT POEOPLE FROM MADRID, OR TOKYO KNOWS BETTER HOW TO LOOSE WITH DIGNITY!


----------



## Fabrega

Spaniards knew it was gona be hard after london 2012. Even harder if we had to face Rio in the finals, first south american olympics argument was hard to beat. 

Some european members have their own interest they trying to host the olympics on 2020 themshelves. So they decided not voting Madrid, not because they hate Spain or dident think their venues or presentation were strong enougth. Just because of their own interest in presenting their cities in 2020. Why vote on another city that migth make ur chances of winning that much lower next time around. 

If Madrid would have won, it would have been a waste of time presenting a european city in 2020. So now that the olympics of 2016 went to the americas, Spain is gona move on, take the experience and come back stronger on 2020. 3rd time is the charm, no time for crying and bitching thats not part of the olympic spirit. 

Congrats Rio!!!!!!!! All i can say is don't **** it up lol if not south america wont see the games ever again, damn that a lot of pressure. But we believe by 2016 u guys will be ready ur country has done very good in this hard times. 

I believe Chicago was voted out because if the olympics were going to the americas it was gona be Rio not Chicago. And Tokyo dident have a strong popular support, plus the city already hosted the event once.


----------



## nomarandlee

Fabrega said:


> Spaniards knew it was gona be hard after london 2012. Even harder if we had to face Rio in the finals, first south american olympics argument was hard to beat.
> 
> Some european members have their own interest they trying to host the olympics on 2020 themshelves. So they decided not voting Madrid, not because they hate Spain or dident think their venues or presentation were strong enougth. Just because of their own interest in presenting their cities in 2020. Why vote on another city that migth make ur chances of winning that much lower next time around.
> .


I've heard reports that the vast majority of Spains votes came almost exclusively from Europe so I fail to see your logic.


----------



## Fabrega

nomarandlee said:


> I've heard reports that the vast majority of Spains votes came almost exclusively from Europe so I fail to see your logic.


Votes are secret so i dont know how you came to that conclusion.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> OLD
> FIFA WC 1994 = USA!! 2years ago Olympic 1996 = Atlanta!!
> So relax!! kay:
> 
> NEW
> :cheers1: ....... :dunno:


*Can u stop violence against the Tibet Nation and the aspiring Uyighirstan*
BFOR TRYING ANYTHING
V ALL CAN REJOICE
:cheers1::cheers1:
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## backupcoolm4n

danVan said:


> But it didn't


good job captain obvious, goes to show how smart u are


----------



## backupcoolm4n

Gerardogt said:


> MADRID WAS BETTER THAN CHICAGO (70% OF THE VENUES BUILT), FOR ALL THE PEOPLE FROM THE USA (300,000,000) "CHICAGO SHOULD" BUT FOR THE REST OF THE WORLD CHICAGO SHOULDN'T. I THINK THAT POEOPLE FROM MADRID, OR TOKYO KNOWS BETTER HOW TO LOOSE WITH DIGNITY!


They know how to loose with dignity because for 4 years they have known they were gonna lose, this whole time people worldwide were saying it was a race between Chicago and Rio, honestly i wouldnt have minded if Chicago got 2nd to Rio, but 4th place with such a good plan? no that doesnt fly by me too well, considering europeans made up 40 percent of voters, it goes to show how close minded europeans really are


----------



## coth

backupcoolm4n said:


> They know how to loose with dignity because for 4 years they have known they were gonna lose, this whole time people worldwide were saying it was a race between Chicago and Rio, honestly i wouldnt have minded if Chicago got 2nd to Rio, but 4th place with such a good plan? no that doesnt fly by me too well, considering europeans made up 40 percent of voters, it goes to show how close minded europeans really are


It was all between Rio and Tokyo. Chicago had no chances. That was clear to everyone.


----------



## Lord David

^^ Rio and Tokyo? You mean Rio and Madrid. Tokyo came second last remember? Chicago did have a chance, but I suppose dwindling public support, protests against the games and a pointless Obama coming to Copenhagen to needlessly lobby for it was what failed for Chicago.

One should also note that Rio won the games not only because a Madrid games would come after a London one, but also because during the selection of candidate cities, the IOC let Rio through instead of Doha, Qatar in spite of the fact that Doha scored higher in their assessment. This would have been a major factor, not only due to the fact that a South American city had never hosted or that Madrid comes after London.


----------



## nomarandlee

Fabrega said:


> Votes are secret so i dont know how you came to that conclusion.


 Well I suppose it comes from Olympic observers with contacts who did some exit polling.


----------



## Maxsnape

*Passion unites Rio 2016*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## RobH

backupcoolm4n said:


> They know how to loose with dignity because for 4 years they have known they were gonna lose, this whole time people worldwide were saying it was a race between Chicago and Rio, honestly i wouldnt have minded if Chicago got 2nd to Rio, but 4th place with such a good plan? no that doesnt fly by me too well, considering europeans made up 40 percent of voters, it goes to show how close minded europeans really are


Xenophobic much? hno: And by the way, admitting publically, as you did earlier, that you've already had three accounts banned on this site doesn't do much to dispel the myth that Americans are dumb. See, I can induldge in stupid stereotypes as well, but it doesn't get us anywhere really does it?

Blaming the Europeans rather than USOC, Chicago 2016 etc. etc. shows how little you understand what happened. The world's media got it wrong, not for the first time either as far as Olympic bid races go. You should feel let down by the media for leading you to believe it was set in stone, and USOC for buggering up Chicago's chances by straining relationships with the IOC membership.

EDIT: I see you've been banned. That, people, is how you go about shooting yourself in the foot. Who gets banned from a site three times then sets up a new account and posts this fact?! DUH!


----------



## Basincreek

What really sucks about Chicago losing is how this will affect the US politically. Obama probably won't be able to get health care reformed now, as a result, which I desperately need because Insurance companies refuse to insure me because of all the cancer in my family. So it's kinda weird to think that while this decision is great for Rio, and will bring much joy to that city, it will likely end up resulting in a lot of unnecessarily dead Americans (like me if I got cancer suddenly and couldn't afford to get it treated).


Oh, and to the person who was incredulous about Europe and Asia being the same continent, they are. Dividing them is a purely cultural construct that is meaningless to the scientific community who just consider the whole thing to be Eurasia.




Now, when considering possible US bids for 2020 (maybe there should be a dedicated thread to this topic?) one should consider which cities have the following:


A large GDP
Cultural cachet
A need for a new football/athletic stadium

San Francisco meets all the criteria but the citizens of the city are very anti-sports and will never approve of the construction of a new stadium no matter how badly it's needed.

Washington DC meets all the criteria but would run into huge issues regarding oversight (federal vs city) and funding (federal vs anything else).

Los Angeles meets all three criteria but it has the issue of having already hosted two Olympics and it's main airport is already overcapacity.

Miami also meets all the criteria but its hard to imagine the city of Miami putting aside the cocaine and condoms to actually do something constructive.

New Orleans meets the last two criteria but already has issues with rebuilding from Katrina let alone preparing for the Olympics.

San Diego meets the last two but may not have the money (remember Chicago had $450 billion and it still wasn't enough to sway the IOC) and there is an issue with the lack of capacity at its airport.

Boston meets the first two criteria but with no need for a new stadium, and no place for a temporary one, geography might conspire against them.

Minneapolis meets the last criteria (and actually has expressed an interest in running) but has little recognition internationally and may not have the deep pockets.

Honolulu meets the second criteria but would run into issues of access as well as issues of stadium location, cost and need.

One city that meets none of the criteria, but would be interesting, is Pittsburgh. Sure it's relatively poor, no one knows it internationally and it doesn't need a stadium, but it's topography would make for one beautiful Olympic Games.



Make of my deconstruction what you will.


----------



## Fabrega

nomarandlee said:


> Well I suppose it comes from Olympic observers with contacts who did some exit polling.


I hope they are not the same observers with contacts that predicted for chicago to be in the finals and told the american media.


----------



## nomarandlee

Basincreek said:


> What really sucks about Chicago losing is how this will affect the US politically. Obama probably won't be able to get health care reformed now, as a result, which I desperately need because Insurance companies refuse to insure me because of all the cancer in my family. So it's kinda weird to think that while this decision is great for Rio, and will bring much joy to that city, it will likely end up resulting in a lot of unnecessarily dead Americans (like me if I got cancer suddenly and couldn't afford to get it treated).
> 
> Oh, and to the person who was incredulous about Europe and Asia being the same continent, they are. Dividing them is a purely cultural construct that is meaningless to the scientific community who just consider the whole thing to be Eurasia.
> 
> Now, when considering possible US bids for 2020 (maybe there should be a dedicated thread to this topic?) one should consider which cities have the following:
> 
> 
> A large GDP
> Cultural cachet
> A need for a new football/athletic stadium
> 
> San Francisco meets all the criteria but the citizens of the city are very anti-sports and will never approve of the construction of a new stadium no matter how badly it's needed.
> 
> Washington DC meets all the criteria but would run into huge issues regarding oversight (federal vs city) and funding (federal vs anything else).
> 
> Los Angeles meets all three criteria but it has the issue of having already hosted two Olympics and it's main airport is already overcapacity.
> 
> Miami also meets all the criteria but its hard to imagine the city of Miami putting aside the cocaine and condoms to actually do something constructive.
> 
> New Orleans meets the last two criteria but already has issues with rebuilding from Katrina let alone preparing for the Olympics.
> 
> San Diego meets the last two but may not have the money (remember Chicago had $450 billion and it still wasn't enough to sway the IOC) and there is an issue with the lack of capacity at its airport.
> 
> Boston meets the first two criteria but with no need for a new stadium, and no place for a temporary one, geography might conspire against them.
> 
> Minneapolis meets the last criteria (and actually has expressed an interest in running) but has little recognition internationally and may not have the deep pockets.
> 
> Honolulu meets the second criteria but would run into issues of access as well as issues of stadium location, cost and need.
> 
> One city that meets none of the criteria, but would be interesting, is Pittsburgh. Sure it's relatively poor, no one knows it internationally and it doesn't need a stadium, but it's topography would make for one beautiful Olympic Games.
> 
> Make of my deconstruction what you will.


 Another issue with a U.S. games is that the risk and guarantees largely filter down to the municipal level. That was a BIG (and controversial) responsibility to take on for Chicago. Many of those other cities you listed are under a million people. Those are cities that have less then 1/3 the people of Chicago or 1/8 the size of NYC. Even for cities like NYC or Chicago the idea of billion dollar cost over runs or boondoggles cause a sweat. For cities with much less margin for error the prospect I think can be horrifying if cost containment were to break down. 

If a city can get the rest of the metro region or state to partake in a porotion of the risk and cost, as Chicago to some degree was able to do, then the finances can look a lot less intimidating for a city but the trick is convincing a metro or state to feel and take a large stake in a city centered Olympics. The contradiction is that the best bids are likely to be the most centralized as well so that is why I think early reports of Boston making it a kind of pan-New England games will fall flat fast.

Another differant but imporant aspect is that any city that will build a new stadium and entertains ANY thoughts of bidding for a future games I would also recommend that they build it so that has the potential to be converted to a track stadium so that they can minimize redundant cost. This is something that Chicago very well could have done in 2000 before rebuilding Soldier Field and completely dropped the ball on even though they put forward a bid less then ten years later.


----------



## El Mariachi

Tico_ES said:


> _Soup or man_, that was only my opinion. In these 2-3 years of the candidacy process a great part of the people in this forum that are from the US were laughing against the brazilian bid. I believe some laughing against you now are valid.


Who?


----------



## coth

Basincreek said:


> Now, when considering possible US bids for 2020 (maybe there should be a dedicated thread to this topic?) one should consider which cities have the following:
> 
> 
> A large GDP
> Cultural cachet
> A need for a new football/athletic stadium


GDP is not important for Olympic Games, pure finances are. But USA has big financial problems nowadays. It's not as rich as China, Japan, Russia, Brazil and some other countries. USA is more like bankrupt. Everyone has cultural cachet and demand for new stadiums.

In any way. USA is not popular today. That unpopularity has hurt the bid very well. And 4 games in past 30 years is quite enough. Better not to waste the money USA don't have for bids in next 40-50 years.




Lord David said:


> ^^ Rio and Tokyo? You mean Rio and Madrid. Tokyo came second last remember? Chicago did have a chance, but I suppose dwindling public support, protests against the games and a pointless Obama coming to Copenhagen to needlessly lobby for it was what failed for Chicago.
> 
> One should also note that Rio won the games not only because a Madrid games would come after a London one, but also because during the selection of candidate cities, the IOC let Rio through instead of Doha, Qatar in spite of the fact that Doha scored higher in their assessment. This would have been a major factor, not only due to the fact that a South American city had never hosted or that Madrid comes after London.


Indeed it is, Madrid had no chances mainly politically. Athens 2004 and London 2012 enough for western Europe and EU. But as well as Chicago, Madrid has clearly lack of very huge available finances. Look, stakes are a lot higher today than before. Russia just buried its winter bid in $9bln budget, which is eventually was increased in more than 3 times to over $30bln. Chicago promised just $5bln for summer games. That's why it was between Rio and Tokyo, where Rio has won politically. Both Brazil and Japan have a lot of free money that they unable to reinvest into economy. Same goes to China, Russia, India and some other countries.

Obama was not pointless. He just tried to repeat Putin's success last year. But it was worth of it. There is no harm in trying.


----------



## SkyLerm

coth said:


> It was all between Rio and Tokyo. Chicago had no chances. That was clear to everyone.


Everybody knows it was all between Rio and no other city, since IOC Commission release cities' marks...


----------



## nomarandlee

coth said:


> GDP is not important for Olympic Games, pure finances are. But USA has big financial problems nowadays. *It's not as rich as China, Japan, Russia, Brazil and some other countries. USA is more like bankrupt*. Everyone has cultural cachet and demand for new stadiums.
> 
> In any way. USA is not popular today. That unpopularity has hurt the bid very well. And 4 games in past 30 years is quite enough. Better not to waste the money USA don't have for bids in next 40-50 years.
> .


Coth, I know your anti-Americanism is rabid but don't embarrass yourself please.



> In any way. USA is not popular today


 A city from the unpopular USA still outshined your nations bid city in 2012 though.


----------



## Onn

coth said:


> GDP is not important for Olympic Games, pure finances are. But USA has big financial problems nowadays. It's not as rich as China, Japan, Russia, Brazil and some other countries. USA is more like bankrupt. Everyone has cultural cachet and demand for new stadiums.


The US is no where near bankrupt, and is more powerful than all those countries, and will still be 100 years from now. So I think you should shut your mouth. A lack of Finances had nothing to do with why the Chicago went out in the first round.


----------



## coth

nomarandlee said:


> A city from the unpopular USA still outshined your nations bid city in 2012 though.


As I said, last few years was a turning point in world policy. BRIC has officially formed now and it's more powerful and more popular than USA or EU. All of BRIC counties are in top 10 of reserves. Russia alone has as much as entire EU. With China and Japan topping the list on 1 and 2 places. While USA has nothing, but trillions of credit debt, that making nearly 100% of US economy, comparing to 5% of China, 15% of Russia or 12% in Brazil.
Sochi bid has won thank to worldwide popularity of Russian federal government and thank to large amount of money.
As of Moscow - it's politically independent within Russia. It wasn't supported by federal government, nor politically, nor financially.
And you see, looking between $6bln bid and $60bln bid IOC will rather prefer second one.
So possibilities of Harbin 2018 and Saint Petersburg 2020 as federal bid are very very high.


----------

